# Heute in Malente ? - Teil 2



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Oktober 2010)

HI ! 

Heute ist doch perfektes Wetter um in Malente ein bischen die hufe zu schwingen . Also rauf`s aufs Radl und los nach Malente auf den DH !!!

Um so mehr kommen um so schneller wird die Strecke wieder trocken !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (21. Oktober 2010)

da sprüht nicht viel...die abdeckung ist aus kunststoff... 100 war der als ich ihn bekommen hab war zu doll ich kann 120mm... die ölwannde hat schon ordentlich einweg passt bestimmt schon 500ml weniger rein


----------



## fiddel (21. Oktober 2010)

häää wieso wird das nun hier fortgeführt?


----------



## norco_2009 (21. Oktober 2010)

wäre jemand morgen in malente zum biken????


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Oktober 2010)

... eventuell...


----------



## norco_2009 (21. Oktober 2010)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> ... eventuell...


 soll wohl heißen das es vom wetter abhängig ist oder wie????


----------



## fiddel (21. Oktober 2010)

wenn dann sonntag...7morgen ist prinz pi in kiel!alle kommen...


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Oktober 2010)

... auch, aber nur zweitrangig, ich muss sehen ob ich mir die Zeit nehmen kann, das weiss ich so ab 13:00 Uhr.

Ab wann wolltest du den in Male aufschlagen??


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Oktober 2010)

@ fiddel: who is f..... prinz pi???


----------



## norco_2009 (21. Oktober 2010)

ich wollte schon so um 12 oder 13 uhr da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (21. Oktober 2010)

prinz pi :
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prinz_Pi

hier n interview:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUF_VbVcP2A"]YouTube        - Prinz Pi Interview (1/2) (16bars.de)[/nomedia]

hiern song:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PXIHbSiH18"]YouTube        - Prinz Pi - WÃ¼rfel[/nomedia]

hiern video mit live show:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2WaE1vT9Hk"]YouTube        - Prinz Pi - ZÃ¼nd die Welt an[/nomedia]

okay jungs es gitb keine 2 meinungen kommt pumpe morgen abend!


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Oktober 2010)

Okay, vielleicht klappts ja, ich sims dich morgen vormittag mal an.


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Oktober 2010)

norco_2009 schrieb:


> ich wollte schon so um 12 oder 13 uhr da sein





fiddel schrieb:


> prinz pi :
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prinz_Pi
> 
> hier n interview:
> ...



Thanks, wieder wat gelernt...


----------



## fiddel (21. Oktober 2010)

mich?
du hast meine nr nicht


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Oktober 2010)

fiddel schrieb:


> mich?
> du hast meine nr nicht



ne, Lars, wegen heizen in Male morgen...


----------



## fiddel (21. Oktober 2010)

kommt am sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja kommt lieber Sonntag und nicht morgen  

Dann seit ihr nicht allein im Wald ! 

Ach ja der Golf kommt nicht weiter runter der ist schon perfekt so wie er ist. Da haben andere sachen vorrang , Fiddel weiß was ich meine .... 
2 mal Doppel


----------



## stylo (21. Oktober 2010)

mmh vielleicht komm ich ja dann sonntag auch wenn alle da sind,bekomm ja da noch was feines von danny !!!!


----------



## cris-py (21. Oktober 2010)

Warum eigentlich 'nen 2ten "kommste Morgen,kommste am Wochenende,ich hab einen Golf1,warst du Gestern da,wer ist am Wochenende da...........................................Treat ???


----------



## stylo (21. Oktober 2010)

"doppelweber"


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (21. Oktober 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Fiddel weiß was ich meine ....
> 2 mal Doppel



Ich weiss, was kommt: 2 Mal neue Golf 1 Karosse! Leider hat Danny die Gänge überrissen und mir meinen geliebten Porsche von der Straße gedrängt. Das Ergebnis sehr Ihr hier:  







Das hat sogar Tiger Woods die Sprache verschlagen:


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Oktober 2010)

@ Crispy 

Warum störts dich was andere schreiben ? Mach doch dein eigenen "  Ich gehe andere Threads lesen und mich dann noch übers Thema beschweren " Fred auf  
So ein Kommentar ist so sinnvoll wie die Eier beim Papst !!! 

@ Sascha 

Das hättest du gerne , das du nen Porsche fährst ! 

@ Dirk 

Ja Ja bring du nur das Geld mit dann passt das schon


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (22. Oktober 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> @ Sascha
> 
> Das hättest du gerne , das du nen Porsche fährst !



Danny versteht keinen Spaß mehr...


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Oktober 2010)

Doch Doch ! 

Aber Sascha dein 3. BMW ist kein Porsche da kannst du machen was du willst  
Na okay weil beide Hecktriebler sind ein ganz klein wenig


----------



## cris-py (22. Oktober 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> @ Crispy
> 
> Warum störts dich was andere schreiben ? Mach doch dein eigenen "  Ich gehe andere Threads lesen und mich dann noch übers Thema beschweren " Fred auf
> So ein Kommentar ist so sinnvoll wie die Eier beim Papst !!!
> ...


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Oktober 2010)

> Warum eigentlich 'nen 2ten "kommste Morgen,kommste am Wochenende,ich hab einen Golf1,warst du Gestern da,wer ist am Wochenende da...........................................Treat ???



Genau deswegen ! 

Scheint dich ja schon zu belasten das wir über solche Themen schreiben.
Und Teil 2 kommt vom Admin der den alten Thread zu gemacht hat weil zu viel Einträge vorhanden sind , und man so nicht den Server ausbremst weil der erst mal zieg Seiten mit Text laden muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (22. Oktober 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Genau deswegen !
> 
> Scheint dich ja schon zu belasten das wir über solche Themen schreiben.
> Und Teil 2 kommt vom Admin der den alten Thread zu gemacht hat weil zu viel Einträge vorhanden sind , und man so nicht den Server ausbremst weil der erst mal zieg Seiten mit Text laden muss.


 
@danny: lass ihn doch, der kommt halt nicht damit klar wenn mehrere leute was schreiben, siehe bad segeberg-freeride da schreiben meistens nur zwei leute was


----------



## fiddel (22. Oktober 2010)

neiiin er hat nur gefragt wieso n 2.er auf gemacht wurde wie ich auch am anfang...
ich habs genau so wenig verstanden!

so am sonntag session oder was<_

bin dabeu wenn ich meine wetscreen von keule bekommen^^
ruf den gleiuch ma an!


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (22. Oktober 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Doch Doch !
> 
> Aber Sascha dein 3. BMW ist kein Porsche da kannst du machen was du willst
> Na okay weil beide Hecktriebler sind ein ganz klein wenig



Nee Nee !

Mein BMW ist schön original und 200PS sind zwar keine 300-500PS, aber Spaß bringt´s trotzdem.

Hecktriebler ist ohnehin nur was für echte, harte Kerle! 

Hier sieht man mich mit meinem alten 3er M3 in Aktion - Hockenheim:







Is´n Matchbox-Champion...


----------



## cris-py (22. Oktober 2010)

fiddel schrieb:


> neiiin er hat nur gefragt wieso n 2.er auf gemacht wurde wie ich auch am anfang...
> ich habs genau so wenig verstanden!
> 
> 
> Siehste,gibt auch im Malente Thread Leute (zumindest einen) die ohne zickig zu reagieren verstehen was gemeint ist !


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (22. Oktober 2010)

Cool, Bashing im Malente-Thread!   

Hatten wir lange nicht mehr! 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3190156/PAM_PAM_PAM_PAM_WASN_LOS_HIER_REMIX


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (22. Oktober 2010)

@ crispy



solch ein kommentar in diesem tread.

shame on you!


----------



## norco_2009 (22. Oktober 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/159119/ ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## stylo (22. Oktober 2010)

norco_2009 schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/159119/ ich kann nicht mehr



was ist denn mit ihr los,ob sie stirb und das bein gleich abfällt,auch du ******** !!!


----------



## norco_2009 (22. Oktober 2010)

könnte eine italieneren sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Oktober 2010)

... etwas verspannt die Gute, sowas möchte man(n) auf dem Trail nicht begegnen


----------



## sramx9 (22. Oktober 2010)

TEAM-FSR-DH schrieb:


> Hecktriebler ist ohnehin nur was für echte, harte Kerle!



  finde ich auch sascha


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Oktober 2010)

Oh man  ! 

Also ich bin Sonntag dabei falls ihr versteht was ich meine.

(Zickenmodus aus)


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (23. Oktober 2010)

Ganz im ernst, Danny, ich weiss nicht was Du meinst?


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (23. Oktober 2010)

für die schwachen momente!

http://www.zickosan.de/?gclid=CNu_oqHa6aQCFUODDgod6jTt1A


----------



## fiddel (24. Oktober 2010)

ich bin auch heut da
jungs amcht euch auf die socken...
ich ess erstmal was...
hab schön
von 18 uhr bis 10.30 geschlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (24. Oktober 2010)

ihr spaddel°!!!!

war mega heut hab mal wieder ordentlich was verpasst!


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Oktober 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9772


----------



## Whiplash01 (25. Oktober 2010)

YES fiddel, gibts den Luschen und Warmduschern!!


----------



## weng (25. Oktober 2010)

Super Vid Danny 
musik passt sehr gut 
Danke für deine Mühe Juungää


----------



## fiddel (25. Oktober 2010)

was sind n das für leute in dem video???
kenn ich die jungs?^^

...fehlen in dem oberen teil nit n paar stellen?
grüüüüße ihr luschen...wo wart ihr gestern?!


----------



## stylo (25. Oktober 2010)

jo hi sorry aber hatte gestern echt überhaupt kein bock gehabt zu kommen obwohl ichs gesagt hatte


----------



## stylo (25. Oktober 2010)

sach mal jungens,hab ihr mal irgendwie nen link oder derartiges zum bau einer CABLE CAM und KAMERAKRANs.wollt mal sehen ob man das mit nem lowbudget bauen kann!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Oktober 2010)

@ Fiddel und Lutz 

Der Warmduscher ist krank deshalb ist er nicht gekommen ! 

@Weng 

Danke , Juunge ! Butz 

@ Dirk 

Ne leider habe ich sowas nicht aber du kannst dich ja mal schlau machen.
Du hast ja die möglichleiten auf Arbeit sowas zu bastlen


----------



## stylo (25. Oktober 2010)

@danny...na darum ja,so lange man noch die räumlichen möglichkeiten hat!!


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Oktober 2010)

Na dann gib mal Gase ! Ich will das nächstes Jahr fertig sehen 

Und wer ist nun mit in Winterberg und Wiesenslalom dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (25. Oktober 2010)

also für nen paar ideen wie man solche dinge bauen kann,hab ich nen ohr offen!!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. Oktober 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Und wer ist nun mit in Winterberg und Wiesenslalom dabei ?



Wiesenslalom ja! Und was ist mit Winterberg? Wieder Saisonabschluss im Schneeregen!


----------



## markus OH (25. Oktober 2010)

@stylo
  Was hast du denn genau vor vom Prinzip brauchst du ja nur Rohr Ausgleichsgewichte und ne schraube fürs Stativgewinde an der Kahmara.
  Ich hätte auch noch ne gute Idee für eine spidercam


----------



## stylo (26. Oktober 2010)

@markus...dann sag mal her deine ideen zur spidercam!!!na das mit dem kran soll ja auch beweglich werden,horizontale und vertikale bewegungen!!!


----------



## fiddel (26. Oktober 2010)

ich hab ohne ende klettergeschirr
also seile usw... man könnte ma mit fett seilbahn filmen


----------



## stylo (26. Oktober 2010)

@fiddel...richtig und darum geht es ja,um das seilbahnfilmen!!!bin gerade dabei so eine art laufkatze zu konstruieren.hab da schon so ne idee!!!sieht bis jetzt auch ganz gut aus. bräuchte da auch noch so nen paar dinge ausm modelbau (na danny fühlst dich angesprochen,nee quatsch muss da noch mit ihm quasseln ob er sowas hat und wie man sowas umsetzen kann)

wieviel hält denn so ein kletterseil aus und wie dick ist sowas was du zu hause hast fiddel???


----------



## trafko (26. Oktober 2010)

also winterberg wäre ich evtl dabei ... chris und danny fahren 100% or what?


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (26. Oktober 2010)

markus OH schrieb:


> @stylo
> Was hast du denn genau vor vom Prinzip brauchst du ja nur Rohr Ausgleichsgewichte und ne schraube fürs Stativgewinde an der Kahmara.
> Ich hätte auch noch ne gute Idee für eine _*spidercam?*_


*
YO LEUTE! JETZT GEHT`S AB! 

MALENTE WIRD DAS NEUE HOLLYWOOD FÜR UNS DHer!*


----------



## weng (26. Oktober 2010)

@ patrick jep 100% kommst mit...? Wetter soll auch passen am We


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (27. Oktober 2010)

Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe ist Sa Wibe geplant und So der Wiesenslalom oder?!? Also Wibe bin ich dabei.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei! Winterberg sowie Wiesenslalom


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Oktober 2010)

... ist das dieses WE


----------



## weng (27. Oktober 2010)

jep dieses We...
das wird lustig


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Oktober 2010)

Mist, eigentlich hatte ich so im stillen geplant auch mitzufahren, aber dieses WE geht nicht 

Euch aber viel fuuuuuuuuuuun!!


----------



## fiddel (27. Oktober 2010)

an das seil und die rolle kanst du dich locker ranhängen und selber filmen!
hab auch klettergeschirr also alles was man für seilbahn brauch...

@ danny ...sagma haste noch ne wasserpumpe? meine hat den frost nich mitgemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (27. Oktober 2010)

könnte mich einer evtl mitnehmen? wenn wir uns z.b. bei chris oderso treffen würden?


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Oktober 2010)

Also das wird eine janz enge Kiste ! Da wir ja nur 3 Leute sind , alle anderen könne ja nicht und oder habens mal wieder vergessen , verpennt ! 

Also wird das wohl daraus hinaus laufen das du selber fahren musst ! Es sei denn Hauke kommt noch mit. Rufe den gleich mal an.


----------



## stylo (27. Oktober 2010)

hija danny jungää sorry,buutz!!

fiddel wie stark sind die seile???


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Oktober 2010)

Los Los Los ! 

Hauke komm schon Juunge , das wird lustig.

Patsch und Weng mitmachen die Harke überzeugen.


----------



## schoko404 (27. Oktober 2010)

ja ja ja...ich komme ja definitiv mit!! weiß halt nur noch nicht von wann bis wann!!! bin am Grübeln wie ich das manage!!


----------



## weng (27. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schön Hauke von Fr - So  das ist das letzte We auswärts biken, das muss man noch mitnehmen in Winterberg gibt es auch ne neue strecke... los los los


----------



## stylo (27. Oktober 2010)

oh man ******** jetzt bekomm ich auch böcke!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Oktober 2010)

Los Hauke gib die ein Ruck. Schön rumeiern und dabei nicht wieder die Brille verlieren. 
Lass die Hände vom Alk der kann auch mal ein Wochenende ohne dich


----------



## fiddel (28. Oktober 2010)

12mm oder so sind höhlen seile...bersteigerseile hab ich auch ne kiste voll
aber für seilbahn sind höhlenseile besser weil die sich nich so doll dehnen...


----------



## trafko (28. Oktober 2010)

wollt ihr denn schon morgen hinfahren? und hauke wie schauts aus wäre bei dir noch n platz frei!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (28. Oktober 2010)

Jau morgen geht's los und ihr seid dabei.


----------



## trafko (28. Oktober 2010)

wo wäre denn die übernachtungsmöglichkeit?


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Oktober 2010)

Beim Michi oder Bunzel je nachdem wer (wieviel) kommt.


----------



## schoko404 (28. Oktober 2010)

So..also ich werde, wenn das mit der Übernachtungsmöglichkeit klappt, morgen Nachmittag Richtung Wibe aufbrechen. Werde jedoch Samstagabend wieder los tüddeln, da noch zu viel auf meinem Programm steht dieses Wochenende!!

@Patrick: Kann dich mitnehmen...müssen uns nur irgendwo treffen und du müsstest eben Samstagabend wieder mit zurück.


----------



## trafko (28. Oktober 2010)

mmmhh...find ich ja irgendwie doof... ich muss morgen bis um drei arbeiten und denn noch ne stunde nach hause fahren, d.h. ich könnte frühstens um 18:00 irgendwo im raum hh sein zum treffen....


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (29. Oktober 2010)

*.*


----------



## trafko (29. Oktober 2010)

ich komm denn wohl nich ... vielleicht überkommts mich noch und ich fahr morgen früh noch los aber glaub ehr nich...


----------



## weng (1. November 2010)

@patrick schade hast echt was verpasst, Willingen war nur geil und das Wiesenrennen war ein einziges gerutsche (falsche Reifen) aber sehr lustig und hat ein wahnsinns Spassssssssss gemacht, wär für dein Rad optimal gewesen
@Heike du Mu**** hast was verpasst Jungä


----------



## weng (1. November 2010)

scheiss Absperrband
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/775087


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (1. November 2010)

jungä bau mein neun länka An


----------



## Danny-128 (1. November 2010)

Wo hast denn das Bild schon her ? 

Das sieht sehr gekonnt aus


----------



## sramx9 (1. November 2010)

das gemeine schnappband - wird immer wieder vor gewarnt.



sorry. bin antriebslos. bin krank, bin genervt.


----------



## weng (1. November 2010)

hab dir auch welche geschickt e-mail


----------



## Danny-128 (1. November 2010)

Sehr geil aber wo gibts die ? 
Habe hier im Forum noch keine entdecken können !


----------



## schoko404 (1. November 2010)

Willingen war echt super...hab auch noch ein paar blaue Erinnerungen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (1. November 2010)

Das Bild ist ja wohl so Geil ! Das muss mal in groß zu sehen sein.

Hoffe die blauen Flecken kommen von der vorzeitigen Abreise ?


----------



## weng (1. November 2010)

HIER
http://www.froerider.de/


----------



## Mr_Banyan (1. November 2010)

Hey sieht nach einer menge Spaß aus. Schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein kann. Freue mich auf das nächste Jahr mit euch!!


----------



## Danny-128 (1. November 2010)

He Marc alte Keule ! HZoffe dir gehts gut da unten ? 
Nächstes Jahr gehts rund Juunge , mit neuen Spielzeug so wie ich das vernommen habe


----------



## Mr_Banyan (1. November 2010)

Ja, alles klar bei mir!! Freue mich schon, neues Spielzeug mußte sein, am letzten Tag, wo ich die Anzeige wieder rausnehmen wollte, hat noch jemand zugeschlagen!!
Jetzt bleibt mir keine andere Option, es muss was neues her!!

Habe schon so Wahnwitzige Preise für das neue, Du weißt schon, gehört!!!

Kann ich gar nicht glauben!!

Gruss Marc


----------



## fiddel (1. November 2010)

junge tiefer härter breiter


----------



## stylo (1. November 2010)

@frithjof...hast deine kister immer noch nicht los???


----------



## fiddel (1. November 2010)

ne aber erstma n neuer lenker dran...evtl gehts dann ja mit S mal fahren...wenns keiner will fahr ichs auf.


----------



## xc90 (1. November 2010)

Was wolltest du nochmal haben?


----------



## stylo (1. November 2010)

wenn de es verkaufst dann kannst mir deine "schwammdinger" verkaufen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc-downhill (1. November 2010)

*Moin Jungs,hab jetzt wieder ne Totem Coil....aber leider versteift die Gabel sich beim dritten oder vierten einfedern....kennt einer von Euch jemanden der davon ein Plan hat ? Denke mal das die Compression ein weg hat.Trotzdem shit,will ja wieder ballern !!! Jemand interesse an Deemax Laufradsatz ? 135x10 hinten  20mm vorne   wie NEU*
*Grüsse Keule*


----------



## Whiplash01 (2. November 2010)

Moin Leude,

ich möchte mich auf diesem Weg bei allen bedanken, die mir letzten Samstag geholfen haben.
Besonders natürlich bei kosh, meinem "Ersthelfer" und ganz besonders natürlich bei Susanne, die sich um mich gekümmert hat und so lieb war, mich nach Eutin ins KH. zu fahren . Herzlichen Dank Euch beiden, ich hoffe, dass ich mich bei euch nie gleichartig revanchieren muss.

Bis nächstes Jahr am Spot. Ride on.

Beste Grüße
Lutz


----------



## Danny-128 (2. November 2010)

Oh ha Lutz wünsche dir ne Gute Besserung , weiß zwar nicht was passiert ist aber hoffentlich nichts schlimmes und du bist schnell wieder fit. 

@ Keule 

Wechsel mal das Öl und nehme mal die Kartusche auseinander.


----------



## Whiplash01 (2. November 2010)

@ Danny: also im Arztbrief steht _Distale Radiusfraktur AO 23.C3 rechts_.

Ich glaube, ich habe erst mal Pause, aber die Saison is ja eh vorbei


----------



## norco_2009 (2. November 2010)

man lutz wie ist das denn passiert!!!! auf jedenfall jute besserung


----------



## Danny-128 (2. November 2010)

Ah ich glaube das selbe hat Marc auch gehabt. Bloß linke seite
Naja das wird schon wieder. Hoffentlich sehen wir uns trotzdem nochmal dieses Jahr.


----------



## sramx9 (2. November 2010)

Moin Lutz,

hört sich irgendwie nach gebrochenem Handgelenk an ???
Dann doch lieber Fieber und Mandelentzündung.

Gruß und gute Besserung
Jörg


----------



## trafko (2. November 2010)

jo distale radiusfraktur is hangelenk... da bist den dann ja erstmal paar monate außer gefecht aber hoffe die genesung geht schnell voran!! wie hast denn das hinbekommen?

@ rest... hab die woche frei und wollte vorbeischauen und mal den spaten schwingen: die kurve nach dem table mal zum anlieger umfunktionieren und wir hatten doch auch mal übern step up gespreochen, würde ich denn auch mal in angriff nehmen


----------



## Danny-128 (2. November 2010)

Ja ich bin zur Zeit leider krank , kann leider nicht mit dabei sein. 
Sonst hätte ich schon mit angefasst beim schauffeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (2. November 2010)

@ trafko, Jörg, Lars und Danny: jo, ist ne Handgelenksfraktur, wurde aber mit ner Platte versorgt, daher sollte nach acht Wochen die volle Belastbarkeit wieder hergestellt sein.
Die Platte muss halt nach 6 Monaten wieder raus.

Erwischt hat es mich (wieder) in der Kurve nach dem Table, daher finde ich die Idee, das Ding zum Anlieger auszubauen sehr gut 

Ansonsten, besten Dank für die Genessungswünsche und ich lass mich bestimmt mal an der Strecke blicken.

Gruß
Lutz


----------



## trafko (2. November 2010)

@ danny: kein ding ich bau für zwei  also spricht nix dagegen wenn ich die zwei sachen in angriff nehme? hab nämlich übelst langeweile


----------



## doc-downhill (2. November 2010)

Shit,gute Besserung....da hat mich das auch letztes Jahr erwischt
Gruss Keule


----------



## stylo (2. November 2010)

@keule...bei dir wars doch aber das steißbein beim steinkicker oder???

@lutze...von mir natürlich auch noch gute besserung!!!!! 

ja also ich schaffe es diese woche leider nicht mehr vorbei zu kommen,auf basteln hätte ich aber auch böcke gehabt!bin übernächstes we wieder da zum shredden!mittelhand ist bis dahin auch denke ich mal wieder komplett heile!

@danny...wollt vielleicht morgen abend mal bei dir vorbei schauen??!!


----------



## Danny-128 (2. November 2010)

Jo Patrick dann leg mal los. Ich denke mit der Kurve das ist ne super Idee. Das mit dem stepup wird aber sehr schwer denke ich , da muss einiges gemacht werden. 
Du kannst ja die vorhandenen Elemente In der Kurve verwenden als stützmaterial. 

@ Dirk mach das.


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (2. November 2010)

@Lutz

Das hört sich nicht gut an. Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall auch von mir. 

Aber unabhängig davon. Warum die Kurve zum Anlieger umbauen? Ich finde die Kurve nun wirklich nicht schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (2. November 2010)

@whiplash
auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass hier ein Mädchenfred draus wird. Auch von mir Grüße und wünsche baldige Genesung.

Bei acht Wochen kannste dir ja nach Weihnachten den angefressenen Speck wieder von der Hüfte fahren.

@trafko
wo soll der Step Up denn entstehen?


----------



## stylo (2. November 2010)

wer wollte sonntag vielleicht nach malle komm???


----------



## sannihh (2. November 2010)

@ Lutz

gern geschehen, ich hoffe du hast nicht allzugrosse Schmerzen und bist bald wieder fit
nochmals gute Besserung


----------



## norco_2009 (3. November 2010)

@dirk: ich will vielleicht am sonntag nach malle, hoffe das wetter past mal einigermasen


----------



## fiddel (3. November 2010)

wenns wetter gut ist könnt man mal überlegen nach malle zu fahren...hier geht grad alles unter!!!

wo soll der step up hin?
mit dem anlieger fing ichs gut...aber nich so fett wie der davor soll meiner meinung nach immernoch ne schwierigkeit bleiben da mit geschwindigkeit durchzukommen...

gute besserung natürlich auch von mir! 8 wochen d.h. bike umbau


----------



## sannihh (3. November 2010)

ist Freitag jemand in Malente? Habe frei und überlege vorbeizukommen...


----------



## trafko (3. November 2010)

also ich bin morgen da... hab mich heute schon fürn freitag anderweitig verabredet sonst wär ich dabei gewesen. aber hab dein rad doch heute bei chris im laden hängen sehen, hast noch eins?


----------



## weng (3. November 2010)

@sanni: Rad ist morgen abend fertig und dann ist es wie neu


----------



## stylo (3. November 2010)

@cris..was hast gemacht bei sannihs bike???


----------



## sannihh (4. November 2010)

@ chris, sehr schön ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (4. November 2010)

so wollte heute ja eigentlich langkommen, aber es schüttet und soll den ganzen tag auch regnen...da fällt das wohl ins h2o


----------



## doc-downhill (4. November 2010)

Fiddel,eijo kapei ?!?


----------



## fiddel (4. November 2010)

marc keimeltimoto?
meld mich morgen nachmittag!
bin hammer im rpüfungsstreß


----------



## norco_2009 (4. November 2010)

mit wem ist denn am sonntag noch so zurechnen in malente??????


----------



## stylo (4. November 2010)

also mit mir ist ab sonntag mittag zu rechnen!!!


----------



## doc-downhill (5. November 2010)

Mal schauen,je nach Wetter....


----------



## stylo (5. November 2010)

keule komm gib dir nen ruck u sei sonntag dabei


----------



## stylo (6. November 2010)

so männers,wer wird morgen am start sein???


----------



## doc-downhill (6. November 2010)

Halli Hallo,bin morgen am Timmerberg....haben da heute den ganzen Tag geschaufelt.
Fahrt schön vorsichtig morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (7. November 2010)

so was isn nun,wer kommt nach malente??is doch hammer geiles wetter!!!


----------



## norco_2009 (7. November 2010)

ich werde auch da sein, mach mich so in einer stunde aufm weg


----------



## Calimero... (7. November 2010)

Ich werd auch kommen heute, denke so bei 13 uhr bin ich da !


----------



## Deleted 72031 (7. November 2010)

und ich mach mich auch gleich auf den weg!! 
keule du penis - peitsch ihn hoch und komm nach malle. nix timmerberg .


----------



## stylo (7. November 2010)

super männers,mach mich dann auch in ner stunde los!!!los keule komm nach malle,lass timmerberge!!!


----------



## doc-downhill (7. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,schade wär auch sehr gerne dabei gewesen....aber am Timmerberg war auch fett.Man kann leider nicht auf zwei Partys gleichzeitig feiern.....seit denn Keule drinkt vorher nen Kasten Bier,oder zwei !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (7. November 2010)

Was soll uns der Marihunamann sagen hinter den beiden  smileys`?

Keule das ist sehr verdächtig , naja und ich sprech da aus eigener Erfahrung das du auf 2 Partys dancen kannst  (Winterberg)


----------



## Calimero... (8. November 2010)

Der soll heißen dass man keule inner pfeifffe rauchen kann weil er sich nich nach malle traut !


----------



## Deleted 72031 (8. November 2010)

hey danny - ist der step up schon fertig ??


----------



## weng (8. November 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> @cris..was hast gemacht bei sannihs bike???



Moin, hab am Hinterbau alle Lager gewechselt


----------



## trafko (8. November 2010)

@danny & the rest: so hier nun endlich die antwort auf die frage... wie soll man den krassen dh einstieg in braunlage fahren? ich glaub wir müssen doch nochmal hin!

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10065


----------



## Danny-128 (8. November 2010)

1. Das ist Frank Schneider 
2. Der muss das können 
3. Der wird gesponsort 
4. Das ist Frank Schneider 
6. Und dann sind das immer noch nur 
       50 m Dh Strecke


----------



## fiddel (8. November 2010)

junge der anfang sieht ja mega lustig aus...aber das anch der wiese schockt ma garnicht!


----------



## stylo (8. November 2010)

das ist doch reiner "materialmord",ist doch kaum fahrbar oder???


----------



## doc-downhill (8. November 2010)




----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (10. November 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> 1. Das ist Frank Schneider
> 2. Der muss das können
> 3. Der wird gesponsort
> 4. Das ist Frank Schneider
> ...



Danny sagt es.

Einige Streckenabschnitte wurden ausgelassen und einige Abschnitte sind einfach zu kurz, auch wenn es auf dem Vid so aussieht, als wären es gute 500m, die er da lang bretzelt.

Nee, nee, Vid ist wirklich gut, aber das Braunlage jetzt der "Hammer" wäre, kann man wirklich bezweifeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (10. November 2010)

das kann ich nicht beurteilen! war noch nicht dort...

wer ist am we in malle sprich sa. oder so.?
wär mal wieder dabei!


----------



## sannihh (10. November 2010)

komme sonntag mit perfekt repariertem rad ))


----------



## fiddel (10. November 2010)

bei facbook würde man sagen ...gefällt mir

solls eig frieren oder kann man mal schaufeln? step up?
weiß zwar immer nochnet wo der hin soll aber egal...


----------



## Whiplash01 (10. November 2010)

Hey fiddel, da musste Danny mal fragen, so weit ich weiß, hat er letzten Sonntag schon ne Schneise für die Anfahrt in den Wald gefräst.


----------



## fiddel (10. November 2010)

achsoooo das ding zum trainieren unnabhängig dere strecke?! zum fliegen


----------



## Danny-128 (14. November 2010)

Es regnet schon die halbe Nacht in Malente also wer heute kommen will sollte sich das besser nochmal überlegen. 
Ich denke nicht das es aufhören wird.


----------



## kosh_hh (14. November 2010)

wenn man das Niederschlagsradar so sieht wird es heute wohl nur einmal regnen. Tja, wir werden heute wohl zu einem kleinen Spot in HH fahren. Bei dem Wetter lohnt die Anfahrt nach Malle nicht.


----------



## Danny-128 (14. November 2010)

Gebe ich vollkommen recht. Aber wenigstens braucht ihr den Dirtwalker nicht mit zu nehmen da ja genug Wasser von oben kommt.


----------



## norco_2009 (14. November 2010)

so wer nächstes we nicht da ist, kriegt einen anschiss
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTlaUY3pBbo"]YouTube        - Das ist ja mal beschissen.[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (16. November 2010)

Oh JA Lars da freue ich mich schon drauf ! 

Lass kommen Juunge


----------



## norco_2009 (16. November 2010)

mhhh danny, also auf so ne sachen stehst du


----------



## Danny-128 (16. November 2010)

Ne nicht wirklich aber ich bekommen ja immer nur von dir zu hören das ich mein Rad nur noch stehen lasse und nie fahre 
Deswegen wirds mich dann wohl erwischen am Wochende ...mmh 

Naja mal sehen was das V10 sagt eventuell hat es ja bock auf Tageslicht


----------



## norco_2009 (16. November 2010)

oha da muss ich ja mal meine digicam mitnehmen für beweisfotos
na hoffentlich findest du das v10 unter der staubschicht wieder


----------



## Danny-128 (18. November 2010)

Wer ist denn nun wann vor Ort ? 

Allein ist ja auch blöde !


----------



## fiddel (18. November 2010)

marsimoto.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (18. November 2010)

@fiddel...biste voll???


----------



## Danny-128 (18. November 2010)

Nagasaki ! 

Ich denke Fiddel hatte zu viel Sake


----------



## kosh_hh (18. November 2010)

ich ich ich

wohl eher am So


----------



## Danny-128 (18. November 2010)

schon mal einer !


----------



## weng (18. November 2010)

Moin moin,
schade ich kann leider nich, wir bauen am So die neuen BMX Rampen auf


----------



## Danny-128 (18. November 2010)

Alles Ausreden  

Du willst dein Rad bloß nicht mehr dreckig machen


----------



## Danny-128 (18. November 2010)

Ach ja ich kann dann ja auch nicht weil Cris meine Beläge für die Gustl hat ! ! !


----------



## weng (18. November 2010)

Es ist sogar noch dreckig


----------



## Danny-128 (18. November 2010)

Das glaubt dir doch keiner  

Lass mal sehen


----------



## norco_2009 (18. November 2010)

ich werde auch am sonntag da sein.wenn das wetter  besser werden sollte, dann auch am samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (18. November 2010)

Das mal ne Ansage ! Wann gibts den Anschiss ?


----------



## fiddel (18. November 2010)

ich bin nich voll
hatte aber ma wieder n abzess aber dies ma am auge...
heut auf gemacht

naja
nols is ja hier sind am überlegen am sa. zu kommen...
aber wies ausschaut is so mehr am start...
hab auch bock auf schlammschlacht!


----------



## norco_2009 (18. November 2010)

das sag ich doch nicht vorher, ist ja sonst langweilig. vieleicht lege ich ja einen haufen auf die strecke wo du dann ausrutscht


----------



## Danny-128 (18. November 2010)

Eh du Monster ! 

Steck uns ja nicht an mit dem kram , aber wer weiß vielleicht hilft da ja eine Fangopackung aus Malente 
Gesoffen musst du aber trotzdem haben son wirr warr was du hier schreibst


----------



## fiddel (18. November 2010)

kennste marsimoto nich hammer jungs ihr lebt ja hintewrm mond!

aber nols und ich kommen am sa.! nols mit cam...

hat noch jmd von euch kurze distanzdinger fürn leatt brace?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. November 2010)

Frithjof schafft es auch ohne Alkohol wirren Kram zu schreben!



fiddel schrieb:


> kennste marsimoto nich hammer jungs ihr lebt ja hintewrm mond!



Ja, aber was hat das hier zu suchen! Aber wenn man die Musik kennt, denke ich eher du hast was geraucht!


fiddel schrieb:


> aber nols und ich kommen am sa.! nols mit cam...



 Jau! Aber ohne Blitz! Kann nicht so lange bleiben, heißt das


----------



## fiddel (18. November 2010)

@nols ..du willst am sa nur wieder saufen und deswegen früh nachhaus!....

ich weiß es doch auch nich wieso ichs geschrieben hab...hab ich da grad nur gehört...


----------



## trafko (18. November 2010)

wenns wetter nich so end kacke wird ( wie angesagt) bin ich dann so auch am start


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. November 2010)

fiddel schrieb:


> @nols ..du willst am sa nur wieder saufen und deswegen früh nachhaus!....



Nene, hat andere Gründe



trafko schrieb:


> wenns wetter nich so end kacke wird ( wie angesagt) bin ich dann so auch am start



Egal! Ich stell mich damit Regenschirm und Cam hin! Mir doch lax, wie das Wetter ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (19. November 2010)

gefällt mir


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. November 2010)

Wenn ich schon nicht fahren kann , dann wenigstens basteln !





Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß in Male!!!!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (20. November 2010)

Was machste mit den alten Dämpfer ?


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. November 2010)

... is schon verkauft.


----------



## Danny-128 (20. November 2010)

Schade


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. November 2010)

Oh , hättest du den gebrauchen können?

Ich hatte ihn letzte Woche hier in den Bikemarkt eingestellt und innerhalb von 2 Stunden verkauft.

Wenn ich das nächste mal was verticke, stell ichs erst mal hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (20. November 2010)

wie wäre es denn mal mit fahrrad waschenlutzi


----------



## kosh_hh (20. November 2010)

wer ist denn jetzt morgen am start?


----------



## norco_2009 (20. November 2010)

ich bin morgen am start, denke mal so um 12uhr


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. November 2010)

Hey Lars, dat is "Muddy Glossy" der Sprühmodder aus der Dose!

Wurde eigentlich für SUV - Fahrer entwickelt, die ihre Kiste nach der Wagenwäsche gleich wieder nach Freiheit und Abenteuer aussehen lassen wollen.

Sieht aber auch am Bike schick aus.


----------



## trafko (20. November 2010)

werde morgen wohl auch kommen....wenn denn bin ich schon früher da also vor zwölf, wird ja früh dunkel!!


----------



## norco_2009 (20. November 2010)

******** lutz dein Muddy Glossy sieht echt geil aus, wenn du noch ein döschen hast nehme ich auch eins


----------



## fiddel (20. November 2010)

wooo bleiben fotoss...


----------



## doc-downhill (20. November 2010)

Ey fiddel,bekomme doch die kurzen Distanzstücke....und was ist mit morgen ?
Ballern oder was ? Alo bimatzo


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. November 2010)

Ein paar Bildär!

http://picasaweb.google.com/nilsseidel/MalenteFrithjof#


----------



## Danny-128 (21. November 2010)

Geile Bilder , besonders die letzten von Fiddel in der Kuhle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (21. November 2010)

komm nich mehr, hab verpennt


----------



## fiddel (21. November 2010)

@keule war gestern mit nols da!
baowkimaskalita! hab nun erstmal die kurzen von danny drin aber tausch die dann wieder aus.
ich komm damit gut zurecht...aber er liegt wohl net ganz so wie ers soll

und sehr geile fotos nols


----------



## Macross (21. November 2010)

die letzten poserpics haben echt was sehr schön geworden!


----------



## fiddel (21. November 2010)

poserpics...junge ich hab garnicht mitbekommen das nols fotos gemacht hat  also bei den letzten...


----------



## Danny-128 (21. November 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw2b8ENc_Ak"]YouTube        - Cyanide & Happiness - Beer Run[/nomedia]

Fiddel beim Einkaufen !


----------



## fiddel (21. November 2010)

haha is das geil!


----------



## Danny-128 (21. November 2010)

Also Fiddel bis auf die Bilder von Igor ist nichts geworden !


----------



## fiddel (21. November 2010)

schade naja dafür haben igors fotos ganz schön eier!


----------



## Danny-128 (22. November 2010)

S o F i d d e l w a n n i s t d e n n n u n g e p l a n t z u B i k e n ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (23. November 2010)

hier schön voten 


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/787332


----------



## Danny-128 (23. November 2010)

Is erledigt Cheffe !  

Jetzt will ich auch mehr Geld ..... oder deine Drehknöbbe von de Fox40


----------



## doc-downhill (23. November 2010)

*Support your Keule*


----------



## fiddel (24. November 2010)

schon 9 likes jonge.

fehlen nurnoch 41


----------



## Whiplash01 (24. November 2010)

... jetzt fehlen noch 39


----------



## fiddel (24. November 2010)

mobilisiert alle damit malente auf der startseite ist:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (24. November 2010)

Moin moin,

schönes foto 

aber mal was anderes, ich hab BOCK auf Whistler nähstes Jahr, wer noch???
Wenn man früh genug Flüge bucht usw. dann wirds nicht ganz so teuer
also wer hat BOCK???
Wie wärs wenn wir das bei einer malente Weihnachtsfeier besprechen...?


----------



## fiddel (24. November 2010)

bei einer malente weihnachtsfeier wär ich auf jeden dabei! schön glühwein!

bock naklar...aber mal gucken wies zeitlich aussieht...


----------



## Whiplash01 (24. November 2010)

Malente Weihnachtsfeier


----------



## Danny-128 (24. November 2010)

Wann und wo findet die Feier statt ? 

Ich bin dabei und bringe auch was zu trinken und spezielle Filme fÃ¼r uns mit !

Ja Cris das mit Whistler ist schon super sache aber doch ein wenig teurer als Schottland und der Rest von Europa !
Also ich habe mal gesehen das der Flug nur hin 509 â¬ kosten soll , dazu kommen noch Auto nach BC und Geld fÃ¼r den Park sowie Verpflegung.

Ich denke das verschieben wir mal auf ein anderen Tag oder ?


----------



## fiddel (24. November 2010)

jooo das denk ich auch...wenn wir unsere eigene bikeschmiede haben kommen wir drauf zurück!
wie isn das mit schweiz? oder POLEN?

wann wo kp ich glaub es sinnvoll es im raum kiel/malente zu machen da ich glaub das der großteil von dort kommt?! oder irre ich mich?


----------



## doc-downhill (24. November 2010)

Weihnachtsfeier....ich bin dabei,jiha


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (25. November 2010)

weng schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> schönes foto
> 
> ...



Whistler wäre ich dabei, aber wie Danny schon sagt, billig ist das wirklich nicht.

Als Alternative gibt es Tschechien mit verdammt guten Strecken oder die Schweiz. Ösiland bietet auch sehr viel nettes.

Insgesamt ist EU günstiger und nicht wirklich schlechter.


----------



## weng (25. November 2010)

Ok dann EU, Whistler dann 2012
Jep, die Weihnachtsfeier irgendwo im Raum Malente Kiel gib es denn dort die passende Lokation??? und wann, macht mal Vorschläge


----------



## Danny-128 (25. November 2010)

in Kiel gibt es keine Kartbahn ! Ich schlage vor wir gehen nach Ralle hin und drehen ein paar Runden. Kleines Battle auf der Strecke


----------



## weng (25. November 2010)

JAaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (25. November 2010)

Wo ist denn Ralle? 

Und wie Chris schon fragte: Wann?


----------



## trafko (25. November 2010)

yeah weihnachtsfeier...ich bin stark begeistert!!!


----------



## weng (25. November 2010)

Macht doch mal Vorschläge wann ihr Zeit habt !!!!


----------



## trafko (25. November 2010)

also ich hab eigentlich so gut wie immer zeit  aber ich denke am besten wäre wohl für die meisten ein freitag oder samstag!


----------



## Danny-128 (25. November 2010)

Ralle ist in Bispingen , für Leute die noch nie auf der A7 unterwegs waren das ist hinter Hamburg 

Ja also ich denke mal am 2 Advent ist doch nicht verkehrt oder da ist ja auch dann schon Dezember. Samstag ist auf jedenfall eine gute Wahl, wo ich nochmal drüber nachgedacht habe das ganze in Bispingen zu machen ist das gleich gegeüber der Snowdome ist wo man richtig Party feiern kann mit Obstler und Jagertee  dort gab es doch mal diese angebote da für ein bestimmten Preis so viel zu trinken wie man kann 

Natürlich wird das ganze in Team Clothing abgehalten , eigentlich bräuchten wir dann noch welche in rot/weiß passend zu Weinachten 

Super wenn das mal klappen würde. 

Ich kann wie immer ein paar Leute mitnehmen von hier oben aus.


----------



## Whiplash01 (25. November 2010)

Ob die uns damit in den SnowDome lassen??


----------



## Danny-128 (25. November 2010)

Bestimmt


----------



## weng (25. November 2010)

Super Idee, Datum passt auch
NATÜRLICH in Teamkleidung, mit Bart und Weihnachtsmütze


----------



## Danny-128 (25. November 2010)

Ja oder ersatzweise als Juunge mit VOkuhila






Das ist auch korekt ! Juunge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (25. November 2010)

och sch....... am 2 advent hab ich kein frei


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (25. November 2010)

norco_2009 schrieb:


> och sch....... am 2 advent hab ich kein frei



Alles klar! Dann machen wir das am 2 Advent...!  

Teamkleidung ist natürlich Pflicht! Snowdome ist eine gute Idee! Mal schauen, was der Rest der Truppe sagt.


----------



## Danny-128 (25. November 2010)

Ja mal sehen was der sagt ! 
Sorry Lars , aber warum musst du denn am Wochenende arbeiten ? 
Kannst dir da nicht frei nehmen ?


----------



## sannihh (25. November 2010)

ich sach mal glüh grill am spot


----------



## sannihh (25. November 2010)

also erst ne bikesession im weihnachtsmannkostüm und dann glühwein saufen und grillen


----------



## Danny-128 (25. November 2010)

Ist auch eine Idee ! Wie kommt ihr dann nach Hause ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (25. November 2010)

garnich...wir schlafen alle bei danny


----------



## norco_2009 (25. November 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ja mal sehen was der sagt !
> Sorry Lars , aber warum musst du denn am Wochenende arbeiten ?
> Kannst dir da nicht frei nehmen ?


 
ich kann mir leider kein frei mehr nehmen, hab keine urlaubstage mehr

aber am 3 advent hätte ich zeit


----------



## schoko404 (25. November 2010)

weihnachtsfeier ist super...bin dabei


----------



## Danny-128 (25. November 2010)

Lars das musst du dann mal hier absprechen ob was dagegen spricht das am 3 Advent abzuhalten ! 

@ Patrick 

Ja klar , ich nehme 25 â¬HP im Doppelbett !


----------



## norco_2009 (25. November 2010)

Hat denn jemand ein problem damit die Wfeier am 3 advent zumachen???
@danny: das ist ja echt günstig

und wer ist diese wochenende in malente??


----------



## Danny-128 (25. November 2010)

Ich denke ich werde mal vorbeischauen ! 

@Lars das war ja auch von mir nur ein Vorschlag mit dem 2 Advent ! Bis jetzt hat sich ja noch keiner wirklich zu geäußert.


----------



## Whiplash01 (26. November 2010)

Also, ich wäre am 02. oder am 03. Advent dabei.

Bei sportlichen Aktivitäten müsste ich mich halt zurückhalten, aber das mach ich dann beim "Apres - Bike" wieder wett.


----------



## weng (26. November 2010)

Moin,
3 Advent geht auch, hauptsache es sind alle dabei:daumen 
Das muss so aussehen wie in Willingen


----------



## trafko (26. November 2010)

also mir wärs persönlich auch egal... der termin am dem die meisten können is der beste


----------



## fiddel (26. November 2010)

hm wenns am 3. ist dann gehts bei mir nur am fr denk ich am 11.12. is chayenne angesagt...
hm am 2. denke ich mal das es geht...glaub ich
ob wir ganz ganz zum snowdome fahren müssen hmmmmm...auf glühweintrinken hätt ich auch bock aber wie is das mit pennen und so also danny wird uns sicher nich alle aufnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calimero... (26. November 2010)

Weihnachtsfeier ist ne coole sache ! Von mir aus ist bispingen auch nicht zu weit nur doof dass ich dann selber fahren müsste und mit trinken ist denn nix :/


----------



## sannihh (26. November 2010)

also ich kann auch nur am 3. Advent!!!!!!

und ich würde lieber biken und grillen ))


----------



## sannihh (26. November 2010)

mann kann ja auch dann auf die alkoholfreie Variante zurückgreifen und Fahrgemeinschaften bilden,

kosh fährt bestimmt gerne die Hamburger/ Pinneberger Crew zurück ( HiHi, gleich gibts Ärger )


----------



## kosh_hh (26. November 2010)

sanni hat vermutlich beim Hausputz zuviel Staub eingeatmet. Also nicht so ernst nehmen


----------



## Danny-128 (26. November 2010)

@Kosch und Sanni 

Hauptsache ihr ihr seid dabei , was ihr so unter euch ausmacht ist mir egal  und Sanni du sollst doch erst im Frühjaher wieder Putzen 

So nun sollten wir uns mal dann eing werden wegen dem Termin ! 
Ich kann immer


----------



## weng (27. November 2010)

@ Danny verdammt wie kommt der an die wall und wie hoch
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10404


----------



## Danny-128 (27. November 2010)

Das ist G. Atherton  

Der ist da wohl öfters ! Aber keine Panik das schaffen wir auch noch irgendwann  
Deswegen bin ich dafür das wir nächstes Jahr da nochmal hinfahren , weil wir das gar nicht richtig testen konnten


----------



## weng (27. November 2010)

Jep bin dabei und Marc hoffentlich auch


----------



## Danny-128 (27. November 2010)

Davon gehe ich mal ganz  stark aus der der Herr Hauptfeldwebel dabei ist ! Nochmal mal son Ding wie dieses Jahr geht mal gar nicht , absolutes NOGO !

@ Patrick 

Viel leicht hast es ja schon gesehen , aber habe mal das Video von der Martinshardt hochgeldaden 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10380/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calimero... (27. November 2010)

Liegt Schnee in Malle ?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. November 2010)

Danny, stell mal deine Webcam am Holm auf! Kann ja nicht sein, dass Winterberg uns vorraus ist


----------



## schoko404 (27. November 2010)

...JA..es liegt Schnee in Male.


----------



## sannihh (27. November 2010)

Da ich nur am 3. Advent kann, schlage ich diesen natürlich auch als Termin vor ))
und wenn Ihr alle lieb seid, bring ich selbstgebackene Plätzchen mit


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (27. November 2010)

Calimero... schrieb:


> Liegt Schnee in Malle ?



Mal sehen. Ich teste das mal... Warte mal ´ne Sekunde.































Test abgeschlossen. Ja... Schnee ist vorhanden.


----------



## sramx9 (27. November 2010)

hast du ihn durch die nase gezogen Sascha ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (27. November 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> hast du ihn durch die nase gezogen Sascha ?



Naja, nicht alles... Der Rest musste erst noch trocknen... 

Ach, und wenn derjenige Deine tune-Kurbeln doch nicht nimmt, dann nehme ich sie, Jörg!


----------



## sramx9 (27. November 2010)

Lass den Rodlern auch noch was da  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bist der 2te der sie haben will wenn der andere abspringt.
Glaube langsam die waren zu billig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber was willst du mit so was Filigranem an deiner Bergruntermaschine? Oder für ein anderes bike?


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (28. November 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Lass den Rodlern auch noch was da
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anderes Bike. Will mir eine CC-Feile aufbauen mit dem alten Rahmen, der hier noch liegt. Irgendso ein Stevens. Keine Ahnung, was das genau für ein Rahmen ist. Und das Rad soll nicht teuer werden. Nur für Stadt- und Konditionsteil etc. Und eine neue Shimano LX oder XT möcht´ ich nicht. Ist zu teuer für das bike. Quasi low-budget mit nicht viel Anspruch auf "Style".


----------



## sramx9 (28. November 2010)

Also ähnlich wie ich mit dem Cheetah. Das wird auch "günstig" aufgebaut.
Ich habe jetzt die Husselfelt-Kurbel dran gemacht die ich noch hatte.


----------



## Danny-128 (28. November 2010)

Ja nochmal eine Frage , der Termin für die Weinachts Party ist dann also ma 3 Advent oder wie ?
Das ganze nun im Holm oder doch noch woanders ? 
mit Grillen und Chillen oder Grillen und kleines Event mit Klappradveranstaltung ?

Ja und in Malente liegt schnee und zwar nicht wenig !!!!!


----------



## sramx9 (28. November 2010)

Klapprad ?   Hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich gerade Klapprad Nr. 7 verheize


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (29. November 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Klapprad ?   Hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich gerade Klapprad Nr. 7 verheize



Jörg, Du sollst Deine Räder nicht immer ausleihen...


----------



## Mr_Banyan (29. November 2010)

@Danny, @weng

Na klar bin ich dabei Wäre auch dieses Jahr dabei gewesen, wenn Danny mich nicht von hinten geschubst hätte

Nein, neuer Rahmen ist geordert und geht nächstes Jahr richtig los!! Viel Spaß bei eurer Adventsparty Leute, bis bald!!

Gruß Marc


----------



## weng (29. November 2010)

@ Marc wusst ichs doch, das Danny schuld is
@all  also am 3 Advent in Malente or what????
ich hab auch ein notstromagregat und ein paar strahler falls wir eine nightsession machen wollen


----------



## Danny-128 (29. November 2010)

Eh wieso binnich jetzt schuld ? Ich habe gar nichts gemacht, das lag an dem widerspenstigem hotte hüh das Marc da noch hatte. 
Aber bald wird alles sehr intensiv hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sannihh (29. November 2010)

kann die Adventsparty auch am Sa stattfinden? muss Sonntag arbeiten :-((


----------



## Danny-128 (29. November 2010)

So dachte ich eigentlich das wir Samstag feiern. 
Ach Sanni muss die Uhrzeit Donnerstag ein wenig Richtung 12 schieben da ich am Donnerstag nochmal in die Schule muss nach Kiel.


----------



## norco_2009 (29. November 2010)

ich hatte auch an samstag gedacht, wer bringt denn sonst noch was mit?? ich würde dann auch ein paar getränke und was für denn grill mitbringen


----------



## schoko404 (29. November 2010)

Also halten wir Samstag, den 11.12. jetzt mal fest!
Strahler von Chris finde ich gut...Heizstrahler fänd ich besser!!!


----------



## sannihh (29. November 2010)

@ Danny, 
 dann bin ich so gegen 12.00 Uhr da
kann mann überhaupt fahren zur Zeit ?


----------



## trafko (29. November 2010)

wo und was wollen wir denn jetzt genau machen? in malle? ... wie schauts mit lagerfeuer aus?


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (29. November 2010)

trafko schrieb:


> wo und was wollen wir denn jetzt genau machen? in malle? ... wie schauts mit lagerfeuer aus?



Lagerfeuer??! NEE, WALDBRAND! 

Ich glaube, mit Fahren bei dem Schnee bzw. bei dem, was noch rumliegt, ist nicht. 

Würde mich aber auch interessieren, wieviel Uhr und was wir so "machen wollen".

Vorschläge?


----------



## Calimero... (29. November 2010)

Hä also wann die feier nun ist weiß ich jetzt aber wo ist die ? In malle ?

Muss ich mir denn noch ein paar Spax schrauben für die reifen holen ? ;>


----------



## Danny-128 (29. November 2010)

Naja ih denke man kann schon fahren aber halt nicht so schnell. Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird da es ziemlich kalt werden soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (30. November 2010)

ahhhhh am 10 udn 11 hab ich keine zeit!**** ****...


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Dezember 2010)

Also wir könnten uns alle in Malente zum Biken treffen und dann später zu Lars fahren,da er genug platz für uns alle hat  
Dann wird dort gechilled und Videos genossen vom Biken und man kann in Ruhe den Glühwein genießen. 
Also das nen ich mal ein Plan. Ich meine auch wir sollten uns mal beeilen mit der Termin Absprache lange ist nicht mehr hin. 

Leise rieselt der Schnee. 
@ sanni 
Also im Moment haben 20-30 cm Schnee liegen , willst dann morgen kommen oder eher nicht. ?


----------



## sannihh (1. Dezember 2010)

@ Danny,
werde nicht kommen, da für morgen wieder Schnee angekündigt ist werden die Verhältnisse wohl nicht besser.....schade schade


----------



## fiddel (1. Dezember 2010)

halllloooo schneeschaufeln mitbringen und gut ist!
termin wäre es schöner dies we...also für mich.
also sa. ... wer ist nochmal lars? wo wohnt der?


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Dezember 2010)

@ Sanni 
Ja kann ich verstehen ! Das wird auch nochmal wieder besser. Kannst dich morgen erholen und ein paar Bike DVD`s schauen.  

@Fiddel 
Lars ist der Juunge mir dem Norco , kommt aus Henstedt Ulzburg.


Ja das mit dem Termin wird langsam eng , wie Patrick schon sagte sollte man das ganze da machen wo die meisten Leute Zeit haben. 
Also hacken in Teer , wer jetzt wann kann ! 

Mir ist es Egal wann da es am Wochenende statt findet !


----------



## Calimero... (1. Dezember 2010)

Jop solange es am WE ist, ist mir der Termin auch Latte 
Muss dann halt nur hoffen, dass ich ne Karre zur Verfügung krieg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (1. Dezember 2010)

Hey Danny, stell doch ne Umfrage ein mit Möglichkeit der Doppelnennung, dann kann jeder eintragen wann er kann und die, die sowohl am 02. -und am 03. Advent können, tragen sich doppelt ein.

Und an dem Tag, an dem die meisten können steigt die Paddy


----------



## norco_2009 (1. Dezember 2010)

aha wie ich sehe sind hier heimlich informationen durchgesickert
nein das ist alles richtig, ich würde meine butze zur verfühgung stellen für die party weil ich denke das henstedt ulzburg für alle ein bissel zentraller liegt oder nicht!. für ein büffet würde ich sorgen und getränke ihr und danny bringt filme mit.
da ich leider aber nur am 3 advent wochenende kann, hätte sich die termin absprache erledigt


----------



## sannihh (1. Dezember 2010)

ne ne Lars, Du must Dich nicht alleine ums Futter kümmern....reicht schon wenn Du der Horde Asyl gewährst ))

iCH back nen Kuchen und mach einen Nudelsalat oder so


----------



## trafko (1. Dezember 2010)

ja wenn die location schon von lars gestellt wir müssen wir wohl am 3. advent zuschlagen würde ich sagen!! sanni hat recht... musst de nich alleine machen, da trägt jeder sein teil zu bei!


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Dezember 2010)

Jau das sehe ich auch so ! Ich bringe dann was zu trinken und essen mit , eventuell noch Knabberkram.
Filme kann ich auch noch mitbringen falls noch nicht genug vorhanden sind 

Also dann am 3 Adventswochenende bei Lars 

Ach ja hier hat keiner was keinem gesagt Lars da kannst Cris fragen


----------



## norco_2009 (1. Dezember 2010)

alles klar dann würde ich sagen am 18ten dezember bei mit after malente advends party so ab 20uhr. bitte mal bescheid sagen wer von euch denn alles kommt rücke dann meine adresse per pn raus.
@danny: ich glaub bei fahrrad goebel gibt es einen maulwurf


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Dezember 2010)

Also ich bin Dabei ! Juhu 1. 

Das es bei Fahrrad Goebel ein Maulwurf gibt kann nicht sein.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen wer das sein soll bei Cris gibts doch keine Angestellten !


----------



## norco_2009 (1. Dezember 2010)

@danny: vielleicht war es der vierbeiner


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich muss denn mal als erster absagen...

Ab 17. fängt bei mir die Arbeit an! Schade...


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Dezember 2010)

@ Lars 

Racht haste der Hund kamm mir auch so verdächtig vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sannihh (2. Dezember 2010)

))))))))))))), 
da liegt der Hund da immer so harmlos neben dem Ladentisch und wartet nur auf Infos


----------



## weng (2. Dezember 2010)

Ja ja, ich wusste das hier ein Verräter ist, werd das gleich mal klären (fristlose Kündigung) und leckerlie verbot bis Weihnachten

_ch bin auch dabei_


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (2. Dezember 2010)

Wenn es so wie jetzt gerade schneit, dann komme ich nicht... Hätte keine Ahnung, wie ich sonst nachhause kommen soll...


----------



## Whiplash01 (2. Dezember 2010)

Dabei!


----------



## fiddel (2. Dezember 2010)

ihr dödel das ist das 4. adventwe!!! der 3. ist am 11./12.
also bin ich doch dabei...schick ma die adresse...


----------



## norco_2009 (2. Dezember 2010)

sorry fiddel du hast recht, dann am 4ten advents wochenende den 18.12.2010


----------



## fiddel (2. Dezember 2010)

dann schauts sehr gut aus jungs schön wat klötern oder was...sry mädels


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Dezember 2010)

@ Sascha 

Mit dem Auto wie alle anderen auch. 

@ Fiddel 

Das ist ja super also sehen wir uns dann bei Lars un nicht vergessen oder absagen. 

@ Sanni 

War die richtige Entscheidung das du daheim geblieben bist. Viel zu viel Schnee und nur Unfälle unterwegs. Habe gerade 2 Stunden von Kiel nach Malente gebraucht.


----------



## Whiplash01 (2. Dezember 2010)

Ja ja Danny, das kenn ich, so ein Auto hatte ich auch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calimero... (2. Dezember 2010)

Hä wann jetzt ? Mach mal einer ne klare ansage mit dicker schrift ... 

Was kann ich denn so mitbringen ?


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (2. Dezember 2010)

Calimero... schrieb:


> Hä wann jetzt ? Mach mal einer ne klare ansage mit dicker schrift ...
> 
> Was kann ich denn so mitbringen ?



*Also, ganz einfach: 24. Dezember

und mitbringen brauchst Du nur Dein Weihnachtsmannkostüm und diese Musik:* 

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdB_CM2LxCw"]YouTube        - Steel Panther - Sexy Santa 2009 [Explici[/nomedia]


----------



## fiddel (2. Dezember 2010)

*18.12.2010 Hennstedt Ulzburg bei Lars*


----------



## sannihh (2. Dezember 2010)

@ lars
sag mal, wäre es nicht günstiger direkt nach dem Biken zu Dir zu fahren ...?
ist doch irgendwie blöd wenn alle erst wieder nach Hause fahren, dann ist da so ein Break drin


----------



## trafko (2. Dezember 2010)

also ich bin davon ausgegangen das wir das so machen! Oo


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Dezember 2010)

Ja wenn dann stinken wir alle gemeinsam 

Und zur Not könne wir uns ja einmal im Schnee welsen damit der größte mist ab ist , für die ganz harten bleibt dann noch der Dieksee !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calimero... (2. Dezember 2010)

allrite 18.12. denn erst im malle treffen und dann zu lars ?!


----------



## norco_2009 (2. Dezember 2010)

@sannihh: das mit dem break war eigendlich so gewollt, wie danny schon sagt mit dem muff oder in den dieksee springen, dann hätten alle noch ein bissel zeit zum frisch machen und ich muss ja die butze und buffet noch vorbereiten


----------



## sannihh (3. Dezember 2010)

@ Lars,
ist ein Argument...aber ich glaub ich hab dann keine Lust noch mal loszufahren
...wie gesagt wenn alle etwas miefen störts keinen so richtig (im Winter schwitzt man ja nicht so dolle) und bei der Vorbereitung kann ich helfen, wollten ja auch alle unseren Beitrag zum Buffet beitragen
aber letztenendes gibts Du natürlich den Ton an, schliesslich bist Du so lieb und stellst Deine Bude zur Verfügung ))


----------



## norco_2009 (3. Dezember 2010)

@sannihh: kannst denn auch direkt hinfahren


----------



## A**x (3. Dezember 2010)

Moin Jungs ,
Weiß einer von euch wo ich ein Commencal Supreme Dh her bekommen  

Und @ Fiddel du kannst doch Lager günstig bekommen oder , Tobi nimmt gerade die Maße auf und so ich würde dir dann noch mal ne PN schreiben . ?


----------



## fiddel (3. Dezember 2010)

jo meld dich...


----------



## schoko404 (6. Dezember 2010)

schade, am 18. bin ich leider auch raus... dann lassts mal schön krachen!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Dezember 2010)

Warum bist du dann raus Hauke ? Dat ist doch gleich auf der Ecke von Segeberg  
na los komm rum mien Jung


----------



## schoko404 (6. Dezember 2010)

...tja, am 18. bin ich ausnahmsweise mal in eutin auf geb. eingeladen. wenn das da nix taugt dann komm ich nochmal rum


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Dezember 2010)

das taugt nichts da läuft schlager und Wolle Petry Mukke ! Komm gleich nachm Lars hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (6. Dezember 2010)

richtig danny bei mir gibs dann volksmusik mit dem flori silbereisen


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Dezember 2010)

Ha Ha sehr geil ! Ja hey was a mords Gaudi beim Lars im Musistadl.

Also wenn das mal nicht überzeugt , dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## weng (7. Dezember 2010)

Jaja der Wind, die haben zu viel gesoffen
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUd2hrFTml4"]YouTube        - Wind vs. Entenfamilie[/nomedia]


----------



## kosh_hh (8. Dezember 2010)

mensch chris - jetzt hast du alte böse verdrängte Erinnerungen wachgerufen

wenn ich daran denke, wie in den 80ern auf Schützenfesten alle in den Ententanz verfallen sind, wenn das Lied gespielt wurde - au weia


----------



## Whiplash01 (9. Dezember 2010)

hi Danny, bist du morgen zu Hause und hast mal ne halbe Stunde Zeit??


----------



## norco_2009 (9. Dezember 2010)

oha lutz das wird teuer, ne ganze halbe stunde da kannst dich schonmal vom dämpfer und gabel trennen

@hauke: bist nicht sicher das das der 18 geburstag ist und nicht am 18ten statt findet


----------



## sannihh (9. Dezember 2010)

war jemand von euch in den letzten tagen mal an der strecke? ist sie fahrbar ? wollte samstag mal wieder vorbeischauen


----------



## Whiplash01 (9. Dezember 2010)

@ Lars, ich weiß ja, so ne Audienz beim Duke kost wat, muss aber sein.


----------



## Whiplash01 (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi Sanni, ich bin morgen evtl. in Male, dann schau ich mal an der Strecke vorbei und berichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (9. Dezember 2010)

mhhh wir brauchen mal eine webcam an der strecke


----------



## Whiplash01 (9. Dezember 2010)

... jaaaaa, die könnte man ja an den *LIFT*masten anbringen!!


----------



## fiddel (9. Dezember 2010)

jmd von euch n tapered reset steuersatz über?

...am 18. ist in horst fett winterparty...
aber ich denke wir müssen bei last eleparty schmeißen


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (9. Dezember 2010)

So, nichts zu irgendwelchen Feiern etc.

Ich brauche mal Euren Rat.

Brauche eine Bremse für mein M6 - schwanke zwischen Hope V2 und Schimpanso Saint.

Avid will ich nicht mehr. Magura kommt auf keinen Fall in Frage.

Hatt(e) unser Fiddel nicht eine Hope? 

Helft mir mal bitte.

DANKEEEEEE!


----------



## weng (9. Dezember 2010)

Avid sche..., Hope sche.... , Saint ok aber am besten ist Magura ich weiss gar nicht was ihr alle gegen Magura habt, einfach zu bedienen sehr guter service und das entlüften kann sogar meine 6 jährige Nichte...


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (9. Dezember 2010)

Das klingt hart, Chris... 

Aber auf Magura habe ich keinen Nerv mehr. Hatte eine Gustl, aber die Adapterpreise... 

Habe eigentlich von der Hope nur gutes gelesen und gehört. Hauke fährt die Shimpanso und ist voll zufrieden. 

Bin echt nicht sicher, was ich mir zulegen soll. Funktion ist mir übermäßig wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (9. Dezember 2010)

Ja ok, Hope ist nichts schlechtes...
Bei den Adaptern haste recht sind uberdurchschnittlich teuer, aber da kann ich schon was machen
Gustl o. Saint meiner Meinung nach die besten Bremsen ever...


----------



## weng (9. Dezember 2010)

So werd mich jetz mal wieder sportlich betätigen mit dem BMX, haben heute die I Punkt Halle in HH gemietet


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi Lutz ! 

Ich bin morgen erst ab 16:00 uhr wieder Daheim ! Wenn du da noch lust hast kannst ja mal vorbei schauen. 

Was mich ziemlich nervt im Moment ist die Tatsache das ich vom IBC keine Mails mehr bekomme wenn neue Nachrichten im Forum sind ! 
Irgendwie läuft der Laden nicht so richtig , wird auch immer langsamer habe ich das Gefühl ! 

Naja also schönen Abend noch .


----------



## sannihh (10. Dezember 2010)

und was sagt die Malenter Streckencam....lohnt es sich morgen anzureisen ?


----------



## Whiplash01 (10. Dezember 2010)

... liegt Schnee auf der Linse, is nix zu sehen...

Ich kann leider keinen Bericht erstatten, war heute doch nicht da.


----------



## norco_2009 (10. Dezember 2010)

wieso das denn?? war es dir doch zu teuer um bei dem römer vorbei zuschauen


----------



## sannihh (10. Dezember 2010)

blöd, blöd, kann denn hier niemand sagen wie es an der strecke ausssieht....?
dann bleib ich eben in hamburg :-((((


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Dezember 2010)

Hi Sanni das was ich dir sagen kann ist , das es taut aber der Schnee noch nicht ganz weg ist also im Wald denke ich mal eher weniger da dort kaum Sonne hin kommt. 
Dann wird das fahren keinen Bock machen das kann ich dir Versprechen 

@Lars 

Der RÃ¶mer war noch viel zu gÃ¼nsitg ! 
Ich bekomme noch 200 â¬ fÃ¼rs Zentrieren 






@ Heike 

Du wirst das schon machen mit dem Geburtstag , stell dir einfach vor da laufen nur nackte Typen rum dann willst da eh nicht mehr hin  
sondern gleich zu Lars fahren !


----------



## norco_2009 (10. Dezember 2010)

oha danny ich hoffe ich kann das in raten abbezahlen sonst muss ich zu peter zwegart aber wir können auch einen vergleich ziehen


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Dezember 2010)

Naja das klären wir auf der Party ! 

Ach ja und noch was Cris und ich hatten heute die Idee im Janaur günstig nach Gran Canaria zu Fliegen für ein Bike Wochenende damit wir mal im Winter die Sonner und 20° genießen können. 
Wer könnte sich darauf noch einlassen? SChon im Bikepar auf GC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (11. Dezember 2010)

kommt ganz drauf an wie teuer das werden würe  rechnet das mal durch ...


----------



## sannihh (11. Dezember 2010)

@ danny, 
danke für die Info...kann man nichts machen


----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. Dezember 2010)

Moin Leute, man kann sich schon für die IXS Cups 2011 Voranmelden!!!!!! Also, zack, zack!! Das ich das euch sagen muss, obwohl ich 5Tkm weg bin;-)!!

Ok, bis bald Gruss Marc


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Dezember 2010)

Danke Keule ! 

Was macht der Lagerkoller ?  

Du schaffst das schon Marc " Chakka " bald hat dich die Heimat wieder und dann kannst dich wieder voll aufs Biken konzentrieren ! 

Aber wegen dem IXS Cup weiß ich noch nicht so genau da ich nicht so bock auf die Anstrengung hab und mich nicht dem Streß aussetzen will


----------



## stylo (14. Dezember 2010)

wann fängt das denn samstag an bei lars???


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Dezember 2010)

@Marc 

Voranmledung noch nicht möglich bei IXS ! 

Pass auf das du nicht beim Taliban DH anmeldest , wer weiß auf was für Seiten du schon wieder warst  
Nicht das du nachher noch ein SelbstmordDownhillattentäter wirst und aus versehen ein Us Camp in die Luft sprengst !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. Dezember 2010)

Das ist ja komisch!! Ging vorhin einwandfrei!! Aber das wird mir eh keiner glauben


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (15. Dezember 2010)

Habe gerade nachgeschaut. Es steht nichts zur Auswahl. Merkwürdig...


----------



## fiddel (15. Dezember 2010)

welche ixs rennen habt ihr denn nun alle aufm zettel?


nochmal zu sa.
wann gehts wo los? bitte per pm zu mir! wie schauts aus mit schlafplätzen?
...ich bin dabei bin aber bis abends bei pauli beim spiel...
würd dann aber evtl mit bahn oder so kommen wie ist die verbindung von lars zum bahnhof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn du später fährst, kann ich auch noch mitkommen! Dann würde ich den Fridel mitnehmen und fahren


----------



## fiddel (15. Dezember 2010)

ich bin gegen 21 uhr wieder zuhaus dann könnt man ja zusammen hin!?


----------



## norco_2009 (15. Dezember 2010)

wer ist denn jetzt so am samstag alles in malente bei minus 7 bis minus 9 grad
an die einheimischen wie ist denn momentan so die lage in malotze????


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (15. Dezember 2010)

fiddel schrieb:


> welche ixs rennen habt ihr denn nun alle aufm zettel?



GDC! Marc meinte ja, man könnte sich anmelden. Habe auch unter DH/4x etc. hier im Forum gelesen, dass man sich anmelden könnte. 

Keine Ahnung, was jetzt angesagt ist. 

Übrigens werde ich nicht bei der Feier dabei sein. Habe zu viel auf´m Zettel wegen meiner Abschlussarbeit usw.


----------



## fiddel (15. Dezember 2010)

GDC kompletti?


----------



## Calimero... (15. Dezember 2010)

norco_2009 schrieb:


> wer ist denn jetzt so am samstag alles in malente bei minus 7 bis minus 9 grad
> an die einheimischen wie ist denn momentan so die lage in malotze????



Jo würd auch gern wissen obs sich lohnt bzw ob überhaupt wer biken wird vorher. Wenn ja ist die frage zu welcher uhrzeit weils für mich doof wär nachm biken wieder nach hause zu fahren um dann wieder zu lars zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (15. Dezember 2010)

Folgendes wird bekannt gegeben ! 

Morgen ist wieder Schulausfall in SH wegen dem schlechten Wetter ! 
Das heißt es könnte morgen wieder ordentlich Schnee geben und damit die Ausfahrt am Wochenende gefährden. Im Moment ist es zum fahren gar nicht mal so schlecht , der Schnee ist schon fast komplett weggetaut und dazu noch bodenfrost, also keine Matschlöcher.

Naja wer am Samstag kommen will der soll kommen dann werde ich auch da sein , aber sonst ist erst treffen abends bei Lars.
Wer es dann zu weit hat zum Duschen das kann er dann auch bei mir erledigen. Falls doch mal der ein oder andere Klumpen Dreck eure Verpackung erreichen sollte !  

Also bis Samstag wann wird sich ja noch herausstellen !


----------



## norco_2009 (15. Dezember 2010)

los danny schnell bau eine bodenheizung ein oder leg ne plane aus


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Dezember 2010)

Also heute hat es mal richtig schön geschneit in Malente ! 
Damit wäre der Holm mal wieder richtig schön voll.

Wer dennoch sein Bike bewegen will kann ja lang kommen , ich bringe ein Stromerzeuger mit und dann wird Glühwein vertielt an der Strecke.
Als Alternative zum Biken kann ich Snowboard Kurse anbieten  
wer will kann auch mit Ski`ern kommen. Fotos lege ich noch oben drauf  
Lade gleich nochmal ein Bild hoch vom Schneetreiben hier


----------



## trafko (16. Dezember 2010)

totaler dreckmist ey ... also bike fällt denn wohl in schnee wa  denn machen wir ne snowboard hinterm auto herzieh session... hoffentlich sind die straßen samastg frei sonst wird bei mir noch eng mitm kommen :/


----------



## Mr_Banyan (17. Dezember 2010)

Heftig, was für ein Schnee bei euch!! Viel Spaß euch allen am Sa.!!

Nochmal zur Anmeldung, habe von IXS eine Mail bekommen, dass es ein Versehen war mit der Freischaltung!! Also, noch Geduld !!!

Gruss Marc


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Dezember 2010)

Ja wer kann denn alles Boarden? Ich wäre dabei. Wir haben ja hier sogar ein Skilift in der Umgebung. Ansonsten bis Samstag Abend bei Lars oder wie.


----------



## sannihh (17. Dezember 2010)

ich bin raus für samstag.....blöde erkältung :-(((


----------



## Calimero... (17. Dezember 2010)

Ist zwar schon etwas her aber ich dürfts noch können ! Könnte vll sogar das brett vom kumpel ausleihen, ich kanns mir nur nicht vorstellen, dass so viel schnee liegt, dass das board nicht doch ein paar kratzer abkriegt...


----------



## Whiplash01 (18. Dezember 2010)

... Kratzer am Board, ich glaub nicht...


----------



## norco_2009 (18. Dezember 2010)

das ist ja echt krass hier bei mir liegt ja noch nichtmal die hälfte davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (18. Dezember 2010)

hey Lutz - bau doch mal dein Trek aus Schnee nach  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ist aber echt heftig....


----------



## Whiplash01 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab noch mal zwei weitere Bilder in mein Album hochgeladen, hier in B.S. hamse uns echt zugesch......


----------



## Whiplash01 (18. Dezember 2010)

...


----------



## norco_2009 (18. Dezember 2010)

wer ist denn jetzt heute abend alles endgültig am start????


----------



## Calimero... (18. Dezember 2010)

Also ich bin am start ! Wegen boarden weis ich nicht, weil sich ja niemand auskäst ^^


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin da! Werde gegen 8 Uhr da sein , bringe dann ein Kasten Bier mit und Knabberkram. Was mit den anderen ist weiß ich nicht. Cris wollte auch kommen , sanni steht ja nicht fest , Cristian , Philipp, Patrick , evt. Fiddel , Hauke , Nils , Dirk ?


----------



## Calimero... (18. Dezember 2010)

Hab ja schon gesagt, dass ich komm  Ich glaube Fiddel ist auch dabei !

Ich bring nen Vodka und Klopse mit !


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ja das habe ich ja auch geschrieben 
Klopse sind super


----------



## trafko (18. Dezember 2010)

ich werd das glaub ich ehr spontan entscheiden, da die straßeverhältnisse für 120km fahren nicht gerade ideal sind...schick mir nochmal die adresse via pm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (18. Dezember 2010)

Wieso fährst du 120 km das liegt dich gleich ums Eck oder nicht ? 
Die Straßenverhältnisse sind doch super.


----------



## trafko (18. Dezember 2010)

naja gleich ums eck nich gerade  hab gerade geguckt... 100km ... also war heute schon richtung hh unterwegs und naja straße ging so :/


----------



## Calimero... (18. Dezember 2010)

Weis ja nicht wies bei euch da oben aussieht aber bei uns gings fahren gestern schon ohne probleme. naja hier hats auch weniger geschneit..


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Dezember 2010)

Naja die 100 km werde ich auch fahren müssen. Die Straßen sind eigentlich schon okay und außerdem hast du ja ein Auto mit allen kleinen elektronischen Helfern drin. 
Komm Patrick lass dich nicht hängen das ist nur einmal im Jahr das kann man sich doch nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## trafko (18. Dezember 2010)

jajaja ok  zu um acht schaff ichs aber nich ... ehm ham wir denn auch zum biker weihnachtsfest genug filme am start ? hab noch life cycles neu...


----------



## Calimero... (18. Dezember 2010)

Genau !! Bei mir sinds auch um die 100 km ! Hat einer Life Cycles am start ?
Da hatten wir beide das gleiche im Sinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ja den habe ich auch und noch genügend anderes Filmmaterial und Cris wollte auch noch was mitbringen. AlsO bis dann ihr Partymäuse ! 

Hoffentlich ist Lars nicht ausgeflogen und lässt uns da vor der Tür stehen?


----------



## trafko (18. Dezember 2010)

dann werden wir 96hours mäßig losziehen um ihn zu finden


----------



## weng (18. Dezember 2010)

Hossa,
werd mit der Bahn kommen, 
bis später...


----------



## norco_2009 (18. Dezember 2010)

ne danny bei mir vor der tür ist gesichtskontrolle weisst du doch


----------



## sramx9 (18. Dezember 2010)

viel Spaß Weng - bin heute auch mal wieder ( wie fast jeden Tag ) Bahn gefahren  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nimm dir Zeit mit.


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Dezember 2010)

Da habe ich ja die besten Karten


----------



## norco_2009 (18. Dezember 2010)

und denkt an den eintrittspreis jeder muss sein bike da lassen


----------



## sannihh (18. Dezember 2010)

euch allen viel Spass beim feiern....


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich komme nachher mit Frithjof nachm St. Pauli spiel

Bräuchte da nochmal die Adresse


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Dezember 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone/DropBox?pli=1&gsessionid=EGqAcikuwChWnsJJpIcrvg#

Die Bilders von de Weinachtsfeier 

Bitte runterscrollen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calimero... (19. Dezember 2010)

Ha ! Hast meine geile insider abkürzung am anfang gesehen Danny ?


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ja Phenomenal ! Das war der Knaller ,  
habe mich gefragt wo du hin willst ? Nochmal zurück und weiter Trinken


----------



## Calimero... (19. Dezember 2010)

Ja das navi hat mir nen streich gespielt, war aber gut zum driften da


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ja gut das fällt bei mir leider aus ! Driften kann der Bus nicht so gut , ist ja auch kein Honda 
Solche Navis kenn ich die dich dann auch über einen Feldweg schicken damit du auch die kürzeste Strecke fährst.
Hättest ein Honda wäre das nicht passiert


----------



## Calimero... (19. Dezember 2010)

Hätte ich einen Honda würde ich nur kotzende leute aufm gehweg sehen. Und zu lars darf ich dann bestimmt auch nie wieder


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Dezember 2010)

Wieso das denn Honda ist doch ein schönes Auto ! 
Und dann erst die Fahrräder sind doch ein Traum , ich würde sogern mein V10 gegen ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 eintauschen !


----------



## Calimero... (19. Dezember 2010)

ER HAT ES TATSÄCHLICH GETAN !!!
Lars wird sich freuen :> und das forum stürzt gleich ab... Felgen müssten noch gelb sein!


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ne das ist die neue Version 2011 ! 
Extra für Lars angefertig


----------



## Calimero... (19. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht kommt ja so ein Honda-Bike mit in die kulisse bei seinem shooting.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (19. Dezember 2010)

werde das obszöne foto gleich mal beim ibc melden


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Dezember 2010)

Das wird nichts bringen da es von dem Admin auch so gut gefunden wird, der wird das Bild nicht löschen.  
Du musst so ein Rad haben Verkauf dein Norco.


----------



## weng (20. Dezember 2010)

Moin,
Weihnachtsfeier war super, grosses Lob an Lars und Birte, Birte und Phillip sehr LECKER Eure Frikadellen und der Nudelsalat erst mmmmmh
Freu mich schon auf den Sommer, wenn wir Dannys Garten auseinander nehmen beim Grillen und chillen...

@Danny: schick mal deine Adresse per PN dann kann ich Dir die Sachen hochschicken


----------



## Calimero... (20. Dezember 2010)

weng schrieb:


> ... wenn wir Dannys Garten auseinander nehmen...



... finden wir sicherlich eins dieser schönen honda-bikes


----------



## norco_2009 (20. Dezember 2010)

ja brauchst bei danny nur im garten buddeln dann findste bestimmt den ganzen honda schrott
@cris: danke danke und hat patrick dich in pinneberg noch rausgelassen??


----------



## weng (20. Dezember 2010)

ja aber ich war ganz schön erschöpft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (20. Dezember 2010)

Lang und hart.


----------



## Calimero... (20. Dezember 2010)

Ja nachdem Patrick großzügig 3 Dosen Energydrink an uns abgegeben hat, war nicht mehr genug für Cris da ;>

Ma was anderes... du hattest gesagt Harke und du haben die Pfähle schon eingesetzt, hattet ihr denn sone bohrmaschine ?


----------



## xc90 (20. Dezember 2010)

weng dein Profielbild gefällt mir immernoch am besten von allen hier, das ist der hammer  genau mein Geschmack !


----------



## schoko404 (20. Dezember 2010)

@Phillip: nix Bohrer...echte man-power!!!


----------



## Calimero... (20. Dezember 2010)

@Hauke: Wow goile sache !
Im übrigen... warum bist du nicht noch langgekommen am samstag ? D:


----------



## schoko404 (20. Dezember 2010)

...der Geburtstag hat sich doch ganz gut entwickelt und dann war da dieses "fahrer-problem"....ja echt schade, wäre gern dabei gewesen.


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Dezember 2010)

Naja kannst ja im Sommer nochmal Gas geben. 
Da wird ja bei mir und Lutz nochmal richtig gefeiert.


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Dezember 2010)

Der Flug nach Mallorca kostet 147  + 25 fürs Bike.


----------



## Calimero... (21. Dezember 2010)

Von wo ? Paar nebenkosten dann bist bei 200+ für ein WE ?


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Dezember 2010)

von Hamburg aus ! naja Nebenkosten sollen ja nicht so hoch werden , Dosenfutter Zelt und ein Schlafsack.
Dafür sind es dann 2 Tage Sonne und Biken !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab nen Bekannten auf Male, der gerade ne coole HÃ¼te fÃ¼r einen echt fairen Preis anbietet:

http://www.fewo-direkt.de/ferienwohnung-ferienhaus/p504010

FÃ¼r 4 Personen und drei Tage soll das HÃ¤uschen 270,- â¬ kosten inkl. Zentralheizung, Strom, Internet und Endreinigung. Das sind gerade mal 22,50 â¬ pro Person pro Tag.
Wenn das in Frage kommt gebt Bescheid, dann erkundige ich mich bei Jose ob die HÃ¼te an dem Wunschwochenende frei ist.

Mit nem Schlafsack und ner Isomatte bewaffnet passen natÃ¼rlich noch ein paar Leute mehr rein, muss ja keiner wissen und umso gÃ¼nstiger wird der Preis pro Nase.


----------



## trafko (21. Dezember 2010)

das klingt doch alles ziemlich jut ey ...also wollen wir mal n termin in angriff nehmen? wie gesagt wenns freitag abend losgeht und sonntag irgendwann wieder zurück bin ich dabei!


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Dezember 2010)

Naja ich dachte Termin mÃ¤Ãig so Ã¼ber den 14.01 bis 16.01 ! 
Das wÃ¼rde super passen.
Naja Billig ist halt so ne Sache , fast 180 â¬ fÃ¼r 2 Tage Bike Urlaub ist natÃ¼rlich schon heftig. 
Werde mir das nochmal Ã¼berlegen mÃ¼ssen. Schade das es zu dem Termin nichts anderes PreismÃ¤Ãig gibt , bei Raynair gibt es da gar keine Angebote.
WÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich schÃ¶ne wenn wieder mal mehrere Leute mit dabei sind !


----------



## weng (21. Dezember 2010)

hört sich gut an bin auf jeden fall dabei


----------



## schoko404 (21. Dezember 2010)

was habt ihr euch denn genau vorgestellt auf malloze? soweit ich weiß gibts dort keinen park oder nen lift oder so....also eher ne freeridetour oder wie??


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Dezember 2010)

Doch ein Park soll da sein ! Quatschen morgen weiter


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Dezember 2010)

@ Danny, es gibt keinen Bikepark auf Mallorca, an der MA13, der Autobahn von Palma hoch in den Norden, gibt es eine Art Dirtpark mit geshapten Sprüngen und Anliegern.
Aber ein Bikepark mit Lift im Gebirge gibt es nicht, dafür aber ein paar coole Abfahrten dort, allerdings braucht man zum Einstieg einen Shuttle, oder Schmackes in den Beinen zum Hochtreten.


----------



## timberjack6885n (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo wollte mal fragen Ob jemand bereit wäre einen Flashmop in gang zu bringen???Im schönen Siegerland natürlich!!!
Startgebühr ein euro und der Hundertste Downhiller der die Strecke runter kommt bekommt dann die Hundert Euro!!!

Gute möglichkeit eine strecke so einzufahren das sie dauerhaft bestand hätte


Mfg TBJ


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Bunzelman , wann soll das ganze stattfinden? 
Ist ha schon ne kleine Ecke weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (23. Dezember 2010)

**** weddder


----------



## kosh_hh (24. Dezember 2010)

euch allen Frohe Weihnachten

an die Santa Cruz fahrer: schliesst eure Räder heute Abend an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7857883&postcount=249


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (24. Dezember 2010)

*Frohes Fest und lasst Euch ordentlich beschenken!*


----------



## sramx9 (24. Dezember 2010)

Danke gleichfalls.

Frohes Fest etc. bla bla auch aus NMS


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohes Fest euch allen und möge jeder die richtigen Bikeparts unter seinem Baum finden!!!

Schöne Weihnachtsgrüsse aus dem sonnigen Osten


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Dezember 2010)

Ja danke.

Wünsche euch auch allen ein frohes Fest!

Miene Santa`s sind schon in Sicherheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (24. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche euch auch allen einen schönen holy evening


----------



## Whiplash01 (24. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und zur Feier des Tages, noch ein sehr ergreifendes Wintergedicht:


----------



## Calimero... (24. Dezember 2010)

Jau ich wünsch euch allen auch eine fröhliche weihnacht !


----------



## stylo (24. Dezember 2010)

wünsche euch natürlich auch frohe weihnacht,lasst euch reichlich beschenken!!!


----------



## weng (24. Dezember 2010)

Euch auch ein schönes Fest viele geschenke und ganz wichtig Gesundheit und das endlich die weisse pest aufhört...
Feiert und esst noch schön...
@Marc mach es Dir so gemütlich wie möglich...


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ha , der Weinachtsmann hat gesehen das ich lieb war und mir ein neues Santa unter den Baum gelegt 

Lieber Guter Weinachtsmann schau mich nicht so böse an , steck ein wenig Carbon in den Sack hinein und gib es dem Danny-lein !!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. Dezember 2010)

So lieb kann keiner gewesen sein, Du hast den Weihnachtsmann bestochen, gib es zu!!!!!

Echt geil, sofort aufbauen

Naja, bei mir hat es nur für ein großes Stück Alu gereicht


----------



## stylo (25. Dezember 2010)

wie echt jetzt danny,hast nen neuen rahmen???


----------



## weng (25. Dezember 2010)

niemals das glaub ich dir erst wenn ich es seh also zeigen,zeigen los los


----------



## stylo (25. Dezember 2010)

aber ehrlich jetzt,zeig her!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (26. Dezember 2010)

Hier


----------



## sramx9 (26. Dezember 2010)

netter Versuch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Kannst du mir bitte mal nen G55 in die Garage photoshopen


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Dezember 2010)

Das ist echt ! 

Also Jörg als ob ich sowas könnte 

Mach mal ein Bild von deiner Garage


----------



## Calimero... (26. Dezember 2010)

Man könnte denken du machst das hauptberuflich Danny 

Für Pedale war der Weihnachtsmann aber zu geizig oder ?


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Dezember 2010)

Ne die wollte ich nicht gleich dran machen ! Fürs Foto musste es auch ohne gehen


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Dezember 2010)

Moin Leudz, hier mal ein cooles Spiel für die nächste Paddy, schauts euch an  :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5h6T9I4tzA"]YouTube        - Das LÃ¶ffelspiel[/nomedia]


----------



## norco_2009 (27. Dezember 2010)

oder das hier
http://cgi.ebay.de/Scheise-Quartett...lzeug_Gesellschaftsspiele&hash=item5d2c1e1fbe


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Dezember 2010)

... schon 120 verkauft... 

So kann man auch aus Schei$$e Geld machen!


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (27. Dezember 2010)

beim stinkfaktor gewinne ich!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Dezember 2010)

... wer auch sonst?!


----------



## sannihh (27. Dezember 2010)

ihr seid wohl nicht ausgelastet ))


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Dezember 2010)

Oh, merkt man das?!


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (28. Dezember 2010)

@ lutz

du bist nicht ausgelastet?
Dann versuchs mal hiermit!!!!





solange bis du wieder einsatzbereit bist


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Dezember 2010)

Habt ihr schon gesehen das der Gute Fiddel auf der Startseite ist ? 

Endlich hat es mal einer geschafft aus dem Verein hier oben


----------



## fiddel (30. Dezember 2010)

seeeeehr nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (30. Dezember 2010)

Wirklich geil und cooles Foto


----------



## Danny-128 (30. Dezember 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCr...id=9-OwBR0Zhxyd3YkiH6RqkQ#5556518130133334642
Das mal ein geiles Bild


----------



## schoko404 (30. Dezember 2010)

Er ist fertig!!! sehr cool


----------



## Danny-128 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ja so kann man es sagen ! Paar kleine Änderung noch aber dann kann der Schnee kommen  
Das war aber auch eine Geburt.


----------



## trafko (30. Dezember 2010)

gleich mal zur strecke mit dem ding


----------



## stylo (30. Dezember 2010)

@fiddwl..sehr nice,hast es endlich mal geschafft!!! 

@danny...geiler bock,kommst morgen damit rum,meine auffahrt kann das ding auch nochml gebrauchen!!!!


----------



## Calimero... (30. Dezember 2010)

Denn räum schonmal die Strecke frei, hochziehen kannst mich denn auch gleich !
Gute Arbeit


----------



## sramx9 (30. Dezember 2010)

also wenn Danny mit nem neuen Carbon-SC kommt, komme ich mit meinem G55  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Weihnachten ist ja eh vorbei - deshalb - Guten Ruuuuutsch . Auf das man sich im neuen Jahr öfters sieht


----------



## stylo (1. Januar 2011)

frohes neues leutz!!!!


----------



## Calimero... (1. Januar 2011)

Jopp !! Froes Neues !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues!!!


----------



## trafko (1. Januar 2011)

frohes neues ihr verrückten mongo jungs  auf das die weiße pest verschwindet und wir mal wieder alle ne runde drehen können!!!


----------



## weng (3. Januar 2011)

Frohes und Gesundes neues Jahr 2011 wünsch ich Euch


----------



## Whiplash01 (3. Januar 2011)

Hey ihr fogonero loco, auch von mir ein geiles neues Jahr mit viel bikefun und wenig AUA!! 

@ stylo, fieses Benutzerbild ;-))))


----------



## stylo (3. Januar 2011)

@whiplash....klar jungäää,isch mach eusch kaputtttttttttt!!!butzzzz!!


----------



## Whiplash01 (3. Januar 2011)

... der hat doch bestimmt auch so rischtig fättttte Mantaletten an!!


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (3. Januar 2011)

hat ähnlichkeit mit Stullenandy!


----------



## stylo (3. Januar 2011)

hi das ist der barrie,der verrückte mungooo jungä!!


----------



## norco_2009 (7. Januar 2011)

wer ist denn morgen oder am sonntag in malente???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (7. Januar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fChUOIIfsxY"]YouTube        - Nicolas Cage ruft bei der Bundeswehr an[/nomedia]


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. Januar 2011)

Moin Leude,

ich war heute mal an der Strecke um zu schauen wie es so ausschaut. Da muss die Tage schon jemand da gewesen sein, fiveten-Profil und Plattfüsse, ich tippe auf Danny.

Aktuell liegt noch eine geschlossene Schneedecke mit einer Eisschicht überzogen, der Schnee ist weich und stellenweise noch ziemlich tief.  

Der Boden ist hart gefroren, die Oberfläche taut leicht an und ist schmierig.

Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder gemacht und in mein Album "Winter" hochgeladen, da könnt ihr ja abchecken, ob es sich lohnt nach Male zu fahren.


----------



## Tammy (7. Januar 2011)

genau das richtige wetter um mit dem training anzufangen!


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Januar 2011)

Ja wie siehts denn aus mit morgen auf dem Trail`?

Lust hätte ich ja schon das erste mal auf der Strecke dieses Jahr ! 
Mal die Wetscream im Schnee ausprobieren  
und ich war auch noch nicht da , habe also keine Fußabdrücke hinterlassen 

Es könnte Tobi gewesen sein oder Kevin (Dr. LoVe) schließlich geht Tobi jetzt arbeiten und kann sich neue Schuhe leisten und sogar ein neues Rad !


----------



## norco_2009 (7. Januar 2011)

ich werde dann morgen so gegen 11 oder 12uhr in malotze sein


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Januar 2011)

geile Sache ! Vote for President


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tammy (8. Januar 2011)

würde heute auhc gerne kommen aber hab leider immer noch nich meine vorderfelge wieder -.- wünsche euch viel spaß


----------



## norco_2009 (8. Januar 2011)

wie sieht es denn aktuell mit dem wetter in malente aus!!!
80 prozent regenwarscheinlichkeit ist mir ein bissel zu viel


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (8. Januar 2011)

norco_2009 schrieb:


> 80 prozent regenwarscheinlichkeit ist mir ein bissel zu viel



Ich freue mich derzeit über jeden Tropfen, der als WASSER von oben runter kommt. So geht die weiße Pracht schneller weg - und wenn die Temperaturen steigen, ist der weiße Mantel endgültig weg, was wiederrum bedeutet, dass die Strecke bald komplett befreit ist und man wieder fahren kann...


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Januar 2011)

Naja bis jetzt scheint die Sonne. Denke mal das es sich noch ändern wird.


----------



## norco_2009 (8. Januar 2011)

naja für morgen sind nur 10 prozent angesagt, fahre dann wohl eher morgen nach malotze wenn sich nix mehr ändern sollte


----------



## Whiplash01 (8. Januar 2011)

Also in Segeberg scheint die Sonne:


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (8. Januar 2011)

jo Lutz!

geiles wetter hier!


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Januar 2011)

Also ich war ja heute bei besten Wetter fahren kann man nicht anders sagen. Aber fahren geht wirklich nicht , der Schnee ist zu nass und bremst ein so aus. 
Zumindestens taut alles schon langsam weg und bald ist alles wieder befahrbar.


----------



## Whiplash01 (8. Januar 2011)

@ Danny:


----------



## Calimero... (8. Januar 2011)

Die temperaturen werden immer erträglicher ! Hier ist schon fast kein Schnee mehr ausser die großen haufen eben. Hoffe das sieht in malle bald auch so schneefrei aus wie hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (8. Januar 2011)

Danke Lutz mach ich dich gern.  Nur die harten kommen in den Garten ! 
Eventuell geht ja nächste Woche schon was. 
Aber das v10 carbon läuft.


----------



## Calimero... (8. Januar 2011)

läuft und läuft und läuft und bricht ! hähä 

Edit: genau wie carbon Lenker ;>

Edit2: Honda > carbon v10


----------



## norco_2009 (8. Januar 2011)

also sehe ich das richtig das die strecke morgen auch nicht fahrbar ist, 
da muss wohl  der streckenpfleger mal ran


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (8. Januar 2011)

Bei uns in Kiel waren es zeitweise +12° !


----------



## kosh_hh (8. Januar 2011)

na, sieht so aus als wäre nächstes Woe großes Wiedersehen angesagt.

hatte jetzt auch genug snow touren. Will wieder nach Malente.


----------



## sannihh (8. Januar 2011)

hat jemand am mittwoch zeit zum fahren...habe frei


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe mittwoch keine Zeit ! Sorry 

Aber am Wochenende könnte es schon eher klappen 

Ich muss die Winterzeit wieder runterhungern !


----------



## sannihh (10. Januar 2011)

schade, am We muss ich mal wieder arbeiten :-(((


----------



## norco_2009 (12. Januar 2011)

wer ist denn am freitag in malente oder hat zeit zum biken?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (12. Januar 2011)

Ähm nein ! Komm am wochenende rum und nicht Freitag.


----------



## stylo (12. Januar 2011)

freitag hat der danny nämlich geburtstag


----------



## trafko (12. Januar 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501892

soooo wer is dabei ...hätte übelst bock!


----------



## stylo (12. Januar 2011)

trafko schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501892
> 
> soooo wer is dabei ...hätte übelst bock!



also bock hätte ich ja auch!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Januar 2011)

Wollen tu ich auch da hin, aber Cris meinte lieber nächstes Jahr und dieses Jahr nochmal nach schottland ! Will schon so lange die Mega mal mitfahren 

Naja und das mit Freitag ist gelogen !

Also dieses Jahr Schottland nochmal oder Alp dè Huez mit Porte du Soleil verbinden das heißt Super geiles Wetter mit endlosen Strecken und Liften oder Schottisches Wetter mit Fort William und endlos super gepflegten Trails + Shuttle service Camping wäre bei beidem Inkl. mit super Laune und Spass ! 


Ach ja nochmal zum Sommerfest (Party) bei mir oder Lutz !

Wäre schon mal ein Datum irgendjemand ins Auge gefallen ?
Ich bin ja dafür das man eine Party zum Anfang des guten Wetters macht , in der Mitte des Jahres und die nächste Weinachtsfeier diesmal woanders !


----------



## stylo (12. Januar 2011)

@danny..hast mal die nummer von cris ausm laden??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (12. Januar 2011)

sommerfest: bei danny und eine bei lutz


----------



## Whiplash01 (12. Januar 2011)

norco_2009 schrieb:


> sommerfest: bei danny und eine bei lutz



... geht klar


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Januar 2011)

Tja das ja super das wir uns da alles einig sind ! 
Aber wer soll den Anfang machen `?

Die Nummer habe ich nicht ! Nur von Handy 

Die ist aber streng geheim und wird mit dem Tod bestraft bei weitergabe , es sei denn der Chef selber wird sie dir geben ! 

Cris ist Mafia


----------



## stylo (12. Januar 2011)

dann schick mir die mal bitte uff handy!!oder du bist mein zwischenhändler


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Januar 2011)

Ja klar bekomme Provision ! 

Was brauchst denn ?


----------



## stylo (12. Januar 2011)

http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/catalog/bike-parts-specialty-parts-lower-link-p-320.html

http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/catalog/bike-parts-dropouts-thru-axle-p-102.html

you know what i mean???


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Januar 2011)

Versuchs mal bei Shock Therapy ! Die haben auf jedenfall die Dropouts da.

Aber warum willst du die Dropouts ? deine sind doch noch Okay ! reicht doch erst mal der Link , die Achsen für den Link solltest du lieber bestellen !

http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/catalog/bike-parts-propacks-propack-pi-5.html


----------



## Mr_Banyan (13. Januar 2011)

Also Megavallanche müssen wir unbedingt noch machen!! Aber der Plan, erst nochmal Schottland und nächstes Jahr die Mega finde ich gut!!! Plant mich mal für Fort William mit ein. Dieses Jahr wird es klappen

Gruss Marc


----------



## weng (13. Januar 2011)

Moin ihr Kinder eurer Mütter was los...
Dirk alter Mongooo was geht willst den Laden überfallen, dann warte noch einen augenblick hab noch keine Versicherung 
Bin auch für Schottland nochmal und Mega nähstes Jahr...
Und ja legt euch nich mit der Mafia an...
Tel. 04101/22448


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (13. Januar 2011)

weng schrieb:


> Moin ihr Kinder eurer Mütter was los...
> Dirk alter Mongooo was geht willst den Laden überfallen, dann warte noch einen augenblick hab noch keine Versicherung
> Bin auch für Schottland nochmal und Mega nähstes Jahr...
> Und ja legt euch nich mit der Mafia an...
> Tel. 04101/22448



Chris, fehlt da nicht die 0900 vor der Tele#?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calimero... (13. Januar 2011)

Joa vor ein paar Tagen hättet ihr Minivalanche in Malente haben können, da wollte ja keiner 
Aber dieses WE ist Treff oder what ?


----------



## weng (13. Januar 2011)

Die 0900 ist bei meiner Privat Nummer


----------



## kosh_hh (13. Januar 2011)

Calimero... schrieb:


> Joa vor ein paar Tagen httet ihr Minivalanche in Malente haben knnen, da wollte ja keiner
> Aber dieses WE ist Treff oder what ?



genau, was ist denn nun am Woe mit großem Wiederfahren? Tendenziell wär mir der Sonntag lieber - kann aber auch Sa


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Januar 2011)

Ja also ich bin dabei. Samstag oder Sonntag mir egal , soll aber regnen wenn das für jemand ein Problem ist.


----------



## kosh_hh (13. Januar 2011)

für mich nicht - gibt doch den Dirtworker


----------



## trafko (13. Januar 2011)

ich bin am we auch am start ... regen is doch super...jedenfalls besser als schnee  füge mich wegen sa oder so der mehrheit!!


----------



## weng (13. Januar 2011)

Jor ich könnt am Sonntag...
@kosh hast noch platz im Auto...???


----------



## stylo (13. Januar 2011)

@danny..wollt das mit den dropouts ausprobieren zwecks 150 einbaubreite und ohen drehmoabstützung!  zwecks propack bekomm ich auch bei unserem dreher hin,hat mir letztens schon perfekte gemacht wo der eine gebrochen war. 

@cris...ey jungääää,kaputt oder what!!???!nee quatsch wollt dich mal anrufen zwecks kontakte zu shock therapy weißt.ob du da vielleicht schneller an teile kommst als ich.


----------



## weng (13. Januar 2011)

ja dann ruf mich an SOFORT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (13. Januar 2011)

mach ich SOFORT


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Januar 2011)

Dann solltest du aber auch die richtigen Bestellen ! 
Die du rausgesucht hast sind die Normalen , und dann würden deine Naben ja nicht mehr passen du brauchst eine neuen Steckachse + Umspeichen auf 2 neue Naben + neue Speichen ....... usw. 

Das solltest du lieber bedenken ! Und einfach andere Laufräder hinten rein zu schieben wird auch nicht so einfach sein ! Da die ja Asymmetrisch sind die du hast , außermittig  Also die von deinem Bergamont passen nicht


----------



## stylo (13. Januar 2011)

äääääähhhhh sorry,dann halt nur den umlenkhebel


----------



## kosh_hh (14. Januar 2011)

@Chris
so gegen halb elf

also dann bis Sonntag Leute


----------



## weng (14. Januar 2011)

Super, bis Sonntag...


----------



## norco_2009 (14. Januar 2011)

wer ist denn morgen so am start????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calimero... (14. Januar 2011)

Na ich denk alle sind Sonntag da ?!
Hast da keine zeit oder was lars ?


----------



## norco_2009 (14. Januar 2011)

Doch hab ich, aber nur am einen tag zufahren ist mir ein bissel zu wenig


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Januar 2011)

Lars will km reißen  das ist die richtige Einstellung. 
Aber ich kann morgen nicht da ich was für die Schule machen muss.


----------



## trafko (14. Januar 2011)

yeah sonntag leute sonntag!!!!  ick freu mick !


----------



## sannihh (14. Januar 2011)

jaaaah fahrt doch alle nach malle.....ich geh lieber arbeiten....grimpf ))))


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (14. Januar 2011)

sannihh schrieb:


> jaaaah fahrt doch alle nach malle.....ich geh lieber arbeiten....grimpf ))))



Sanni, bist nicht alleine... Mein bike ist noch nicht komplett fertig...  Werde daher auch nicht am SO da sein...


----------



## Calimero... (14. Januar 2011)

Haha Lars, ich guck grad so den long travel galerie thread an und bin hierauf gestoßen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7898264&postcount=8


----------



## norco_2009 (14. Januar 2011)

och mensch philipp jetzt hab ich mein ganzen rechner voll gekotzt


----------



## Tammy (14. Januar 2011)

schließe mich danny an


----------



## Whiplash01 (14. Januar 2011)

Zeitlich könnte ich auch, habe aber kein Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (14. Januar 2011)

@danny.........

Heute morgen, ach du Schreck,
die 2 und auch die 9 sind weg.
Die 3 und die 0, sie kommen schnell
ab heute sind sie aktuell.
Und wenn man rechnet 2+ 9,
muss 3 + 0 doch weniger sein?
Drum freu Dich an der neuen Zahl,
es bleibt Dir keine andre Wahl!

*Die besten Glückwünsche zum 30. Geburtstag!*


----------



## kosh_hh (15. Januar 2011)

aha, also doch nicht gelogen.

Na, dann auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich Danny.

Und freu dich ab jetzt morgens über jedes kleine Zipperlein. Denn dann bist du noch nicht Tod.


----------



## norco_2009 (15. Januar 2011)

von mir auch alles gute nachträglich zum geburstag danny und lasse dich reich beschenken du alter sack


----------



## weng (15. Januar 2011)

Natürlich auch von mir alles gute Danny 

Ich war gestern abend im kino bei einer Neuvorstellung eines BMX Films, was ich da gesehn hab, is ma echt übel, hier ein kleiner ausschnitt von Sean Burns
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91tde3iv8IQ&NR=1"]YouTube        - Sean Burns (ANTHEM II)-(NEW!!!)  HQ![/nomedia]


----------



## Calimero... (15. Januar 2011)

Jau Danny glückwunsch udn alles gute nachträglich auch von mir natürlich :>

@ Chris: Tja kleine sünden bestraft der gott sofort... ohne helm unterwegs  aber eins steht fest, eier hat der kerl reichlich !


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Januar 2011)

Danke Jungens ! 

@ Kosh 

Na so schlimm kanns ja nicht werden , bin jetzt ja in der feinen Gesellschaft der Überlebenskünstler  viele haben das schon vor mir geschafft also bekomme ich das auch hin !


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. Januar 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Danke Jungens !
> 
> @ Kosh
> 
> Na so schlimm kanns ja nicht werden , bin jetzt ja in der feinen Gesellschaft der Überlebenskünstler  viele haben das schon vor mir geschafft also bekomme ich das auch hin !



Jo, Recht haste, wird aber zunehmend schwerer.

Auch von mir alles gute zum birthday, hatte gestern noch dran gedacht, aber weil du ja dementiert hattest, wollte ich mich nicht zum Horst machen.


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Januar 2011)

Ja danke Lutz. Muss man ja nicht in große weite Welt hinaus Posaunen


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (15. Januar 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum , Danny!

Pass bloß auf, dass Dir aufgrund des Alters soetwas nicht passiert:





und wenn es eine zu große Last ist, beachte meine Signatur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (15. Januar 2011)

Ne das sind ja alles BMX`er ! Da sind die Räder viel zu klein für mich. Außerdem ab einem gewissen Alter sollte man 26" fahren. 

Naja meine Signatur kennst ja auch und ich Tanze total ungern


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. Januar 2011)

Willkommen in den 30ern Danny, nochmal alles Gute auch von mir!!! Endlich fahren wir in der selben Klasse Gruss Marc


----------



## sannihh (15. Januar 2011)

Hey Danny,
von mir natürlich auch die besten Wünsche....auf das nächste Jahrzehnt.
PS Männer werden ja mit zunehmendem Alter immer interessanter )))


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Januar 2011)

Sanni was soll das denn heißen ? 

@ Marc 

Ja endlich werden die Rennen wieder gerecht , nicht immer bei denn jungen Typen mitfahren die viel zu schnell sind ! Jetzt ist alles weder ausgeglichen.


----------



## stylo (15. Januar 2011)

männers nur noch 2 jahre dann fahre ich auch bei de 30er mit    das wird ein spaß


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Januar 2011)

Der BMX Typ läuft ja so rum wie Fiddel und ist nur am kreischen 
Ahhhhhhhrggg Ohhhhhhh Fuuuuuuccckkkkk 

Man der hat doch nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun ! 
Wer ohne Protection fährt ist selber schuld wenn was passiert.
Ich fahre immer mit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (15. Januar 2011)

Dirk in den 2 Jahren kann noch viel passieren  

Vielleicht fährst dann nur noch mit der Hand übern Ar.... , kann alles sein 
Aber wenn es soweit sein sollte dann bist natürlich gerne bei uns im Club willkommen


----------



## stylo (15. Januar 2011)

stimmt in den 2 jahren werden wa denke ich noch viel erleben,hoffeeee ich 

ja der bmx-fahrer ist echt selber schuld,wie der da immer einschlägt und das nur mit der klamotte an wie er aufn ball geht,das ist echt übel


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (15. Januar 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Wer ohne Protection fährt ist selber schuld wenn was passiert.
> _*Ich fahre immer mit !*_



*NEIN*, das tust Du nicht! *Thale*, Danny! *THALE*!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Januar 2011)

Ja bloß weil mir die Armschoner nicht passen schieß 661 ! Sonst hätte ich sie angehabt und außerdem wusste ich ja das Sanni da ist , da kann ja nichts schief gehen


----------



## fiddel (15. Januar 2011)

aaalter der bmxer sieht ja aus wie ich ...mega thrash metal jooonge
hammer krass sowas!

wo läuft denn sowas im kino....?


----------



## Calimero... (15. Januar 2011)

fiddel schrieb:


> aaalter der bmxer sieht ja aus wie ich ...mega thrash metal jooonge
> hammer krass sowas!
> 
> wo läuft denn sowas im kino....?



Ja das frag ich mich auch ...

Btw wann ist denn morgen so treff ?


----------



## sramx9 (15. Januar 2011)

hi Danny du alter Sack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gruß
Jörg


----------



## stylo (15. Januar 2011)

@danny..kennst du dich mit meiner 888 oder allgemein mit 888 aus zwecks feder tauschen und/oder Öl.weil die mir ja nachm service zu hart geworden und das wir das vielleicht mal ausmerzen könnten


----------



## Calimero... (15. Januar 2011)

Hätt in meiner Boxxer auch gern anneres öl drin :S


----------



## norco_2009 (15. Januar 2011)

wann seit ihr morgen denn alle so da!!!! denke ich werde so um 11 da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (16. Januar 2011)

apropos bmx - bin ja nicht so der fan aber dass find ich schon fett:

http://bmx.transworld.net/1000117380/videos/ride-bmxs-best-of-2010-video-compilation/

bis gleich...


----------



## Calimero... (16. Januar 2011)

also ich werd so bei 11 uhr losfahren, bin vierel nach 12 da vll bissl später.


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Januar 2011)

Also war doch heut ein schöner Tag ! Absolut beste Konditionen zum Biken 

@ Sanni 

Das war ja so schlecht und nur Matsch und Dreck das hätte dir bestimmt kein Spass gemacht !


----------



## Calimero... (16. Januar 2011)

fieser *alter* Sack Danny


----------



## norco_2009 (16. Januar 2011)

och war dat schön besser gehts nicht


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Januar 2011)

Eh denkt doch mal an Sanni die heute arbeiten musste


----------



## Calimero... (16. Januar 2011)

Sie kann sich ja das Fahrtraining video ansehen


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Januar 2011)

Ja das hoffe ich doch das es heute noch Online geht ! Da wird sie ja sehen wie schlimm es war


----------



## sannihh (16. Januar 2011)

ja ja hab schon von Chrischi gehöhrt wie es war ))), freut mich dass ihr so einen schönen Tag hattet
nä We bin ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sannihh (16. Januar 2011)

und jetzt dürft ihr mal neidisch werden, muss nur noch zwei Tage arbeiten und dann hab ich zehn Tage frei )))))


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Januar 2011)

Böse Zungen haben heute schon behauptet das es in deiner Freizeit ordentlich Neuschnee geben soll ! 
Naja wie auch immer schönen Urlaub schon mal und evtl . bis zum nächsten Wochenende !


----------



## sannihh (16. Januar 2011)

nein, nein keinen Schnee mehr...
zum Kart fahren hätte ich auch Lust, hab ich schon ewig nicht mehr gemacht ),
sagt mal bescheid wenn ihr fahrt


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Januar 2011)

Ja nächstes Wochenende solls losgehen zum Ralle hin !


----------



## sannihh (16. Januar 2011)

wenns trocken ist, könnte man sogar draussen fahren


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Januar 2011)

Ja das hatte Cris auch schon vorgeschlagen ! 
Also wenn das Wetter passt dann geht draußen klar 

@ Trafko 

Wo bleibt das Video ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (16. Januar 2011)

so video is fertig...aber ich lade es erst morgen hoch weil ich muss ins bett  

@chris und danny: ich sag mal nur schon so viel.... ihr hättet euch zweimal überlegen sollen was ihr hinter meinem rücken anstellt, die cam lief 


hab aber nich alles mit ins vid gepackt, is noch genug für ein extra übrig!!


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Januar 2011)

Patrick das wissen wir doch das die lief sonst hätten wir das nicht gemacht !


----------



## trafko (16. Januar 2011)

chris wird seinem mongo status aufjedenfall gerecht


----------



## fiddel (17. Januar 2011)

wo bleibt das video ihr säcke....

ich war gestern bei keule kiellinie chillen!...

mein glory ist nicht fit sonst wär ich bei euchr umgekommen...


----------



## trafko (17. Januar 2011)

its on :

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11227


----------



## stylo (17. Januar 2011)

@trafko---wieder sehr geil geworden!!! 

@danny....ab wann ist denn schottland geplant???


----------



## norco_2009 (18. Januar 2011)

wer hat lust und zeit am donnerstag oder freitag in malente zu biken????


----------



## Calimero... (18. Januar 2011)

lust und zeit hätte ich, muss nur gucken ob ich ein auto zur verfügung hab...
kann dir heut abend oder morgen bescheid sagen


----------



## Whiplash01 (18. Januar 2011)

norco_2009 schrieb:


> wer hat lust und zeit am donnerstag oder freitag in malente zu biken????



Hey Lars, hast du deinen Job in Hamburg schon??


----------



## stylo (18. Januar 2011)

wer hat denn lust am we radeln zu gehen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calimero... (18. Januar 2011)

@ Lars: Also donnerstag geht nicht aber freitag mit guter wahrscheinlichkeit, steht abe noch nicht 100%ig fest!


----------



## Camper122222 (18. Januar 2011)

Moin Leute, 
melde mich aus dem Winterschlaf zurück (=  
mein bike sollte ende des monats da sein. 
Dann bin ich auch wieder oben an zutreffen 

MfG Tobiii


----------



## norco_2009 (18. Januar 2011)

@lutz: jup hab mein job schon angefangen in hh.
@philipp:das hört sich ja schonmal gut an, hoffentlich klappt es.


----------



## stylo (18. Januar 2011)

@tobi...was bekommst den fürn radel???


----------



## Whiplash01 (19. Januar 2011)

norco_2009 schrieb:


> @lutz: jup hab mein job schon angefangen in hh.
> @philipp:das hört sich ja schonmal gut an, hoffentlich klappt es.



Super,  dann können wir ja (bald) auch mal häufiger in der Woche nach Male, oder Harz...


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Januar 2011)

Hier Hier nochmal an alle ! Am Wochenende sollen sich alle Mongo Squad Mitglieder auf der Ralle Schumacher Kartbahn treffen um ein kleines Race zu veranstalten.
Umso mehr kommen umso besser wird `s , alle GoPro Besitzer bitte Cam mitbringen für den Video Spaß danach  

So dann erscheint Zahlreich , um rege Teilnahme wird gebeten !


----------



## sannihh (19. Januar 2011)

wer hat morgen zeit zum biken ? Könnte so gegen halb zwölf da sein


----------



## sannihh (19. Januar 2011)

@ Danny, wann denn Samstag oder Sonntag ?


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Januar 2011)

Also treffen am Samstag später Nachmittag würde ich mal sagen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (19. Januar 2011)

wer wollt sonntag biken gehen???


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (19. Januar 2011)

Muss einfach hier rein...


----------



## Calimero... (19. Januar 2011)

hoffentlich hat der die weiche mischung...


----------



## Tammy (19. Januar 2011)

sieht nich so aus wenn ich mir den reifen so betrachte xD


----------



## Calimero... (19. Januar 2011)

@Lutz: Mit Freitag wird das leider doch nichts  ich hoffe ich kann wenigstens Sonntag !


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. Januar 2011)

Calimero... schrieb:


> @Lutz: Mit Freitag wird das leider doch nichts  ich hoffe ich kann wenigstens Sonntag !



Moin Philipp, Lars hatte angefragt, ich kann noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calimero... (20. Januar 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Moin Philipp, Lars hatte angefragt, ich kann noch nicht.



Argh ich meinte natürlich Lars :S


----------



## fiddel (20. Januar 2011)

friedel ist nun facharbeiter...


----------



## kosh_hh (20. Januar 2011)

@fiddel:
Glückwunsch

@Danny
hab mal Buchungszeiten bei Ralle geguckt - für Samstag ist Indoor alles schon dicht - d.h. wenn wird es ein outdoor event


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. Januar 2011)

fiddel schrieb:


> friedel ist nun facharbeiter...


----------



## stylo (20. Januar 2011)

@kosh..hast mal geguckt ob die outdoor überhaupt geöffnet haben bei dieser jahreszeit?!??


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Januar 2011)

So Leute ! Die Halle ist gebucht von 16:00 - 17:00 Uhr bei Ralle. 
Der Haken wir müssen mindestens 12 Männekens und Fräulein sein ! 
Da bin ich aber ganz zuversichtlich das wir das mit der Anzahl wohl auf die reihe bekommen.
Kommt jetzt nicht mit Ausreden ich habe jetzt schon was anderes vor 

Also ich verlass mich da mal auf euch  
Mein Autowagen ist schon bis unter die Decke voll mit Passagieren , kann leider keinen mehr mitnehmen  

Also Jungens und Mädels bis Samstag auf der Bahn


----------



## kosh_hh (20. Januar 2011)

stylo schrieb:


> @kosh..hast mal geguckt ob die outdoor überhaupt geöffnet haben bei dieser jahreszeit?!??



guuter Einwand:
Indoor ganzjährig vom 2.  Januar - 30. Dezember geöffnet.
Outdoor vom 1. April - 6. November werktags bis 22.00 Uhr und sonntags bis 21.00 Uhr geöffnet.

Apropos damit du auch das nächste mal selber gucken kannst:
http://www.rs-kartcenter.de/de/kartcenter/oeffnungszeiten.php 

Edit: @Danny: und was kost dann der Spaß? löst man trotzdem die normalen Ticketpreise? und wieviel seid ihr bis jetzt?


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Januar 2011)

Also soweit ich das verstanden habe 58 â¬ pro Mann gehe ich mal von aus !

Okay das das nicht wenig ist , ist mir schon klar aber dafÃ¼r fahren wir dann auch eine ganze Stunde Kart! 
Mal zum vergleich die 10 Min. fahrt kostet 12;50 also wÃ¼rde eine Stunde wieviel kosten ? 
 richtig 75 â¬
Also bis jetzt sind wir 5 leute sicher ! Der rest hat bis jetzt keine Angaben gemacht ob sie kommen oder nicht ! 
Ich gehen fest von 
Cris 
Mir
Hauke 
Benny
Lars aus 

Evtl. Kosh, Sanni , Patrick , Dirk , Phillip , Lutz ? ,


----------



## sannihh (20. Januar 2011)

kosh und sanni sind fest dabei, den spass können wir uns ja nicht entgehen laassen ))


----------



## norco_2009 (20. Januar 2011)

ick bin och dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (20. Januar 2011)

Hey Danny, kann nicht, bin in Magdeburg, goldene Hochzeit von der krüppligen Verwandtschaft.


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Januar 2011)

Ahh Lutz mein Beileid ! 

Naja dann freu dich schon mal auf die Sommerpartey  

@ Sanni 

Wusste ich es doch , auf die Hamburger Jungs ist verlass !


----------



## schoko404 (20. Januar 2011)

@ Phillip : Komm mit...wird bestimmt super lustig!
@Patrick: Komm mit...wird bestimmt super lustig!
@Dirk    : Komm mit...wird bestimmt super lustig!


----------



## Calimero... (20. Januar 2011)

Ich kann leider auch nicht weils auto schon ausgebucht ist und auf bahn hab ich echt kein bock weil die anbindung eh mist ist und das auch sau teuer wird. Tut mir echt leid aber wird nix.


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Januar 2011)

Phillip dann sach das ein Notfall eingetreten ist ! Du musst die Welt retten und das geht nur am wenn du am Samstag bei Ralle Karten gehst  somit wird die Erderwärmung verhindert (außer in Köln) !


----------



## Calimero... (20. Januar 2011)

Haha du kommst auf ideen  warum köln nicht ?


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Januar 2011)

Köln ist die Hochburg der anders Beufferten ! 
Sie können nicht Schwanger werden aber es werden trotzdem immer mehr !  

Köln ist die Wärmste Stadt der Welt neben San Francisco


----------



## Camper122222 (20. Januar 2011)

Ein yt tues, ist gestern gekommen


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Januar 2011)

Häääää ich dachte das sollte ein Scott Gambler werden !!

Bilder !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (20. Januar 2011)

@tobi...zeig her das ding!!!was ist mit dir,kevin,alex und deinem vater mit karten gehen???

@Go-Kart-Fahrern.......also ich + 2 kumpels von mir kommen mit zum karten!!!!    das wird lustig!!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. Januar 2011)

Oh man, wäre gerne dabei. Aber einer muss euch ja beschützen!!! Viel Spass Mädels!! Gruss Marc

@Tobi, BILDER!!!!!


----------



## stylo (21. Januar 2011)

@marc..schade   nee quatsch,wann bistn wieder in der heimat???


----------



## A**x (21. Januar 2011)

HEy Jungs  am Wochenende werde Tobi und Ich wieder die Strecke in Malle Runter Nageln Hoffentlich sind noch paar oben von euch ;-)


----------



## fiddel (21. Januar 2011)

da geht man in die pumpe....elektropardeeeäy amchen will durchdrehn seine prüfung feiern....aaaahnt nichts böses und trifft christopher


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. Januar 2011)

Ab März bin ich wieder da, schnell Bike aufbauen und dann geht es wieder ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (21. Januar 2011)

So heute nochmal die Offizelle frage wer nun alles DABEI ist ? 

Wäre nicht schlecht bis heute noch die Antwort zu bekommen !

@Cris 

Sie ist heute gekommen meine neue


----------



## weng (21. Januar 2011)

Ich


----------



## norco_2009 (21. Januar 2011)

ich


----------



## sannihh (21. Januar 2011)

kosh und ich


----------



## stylo (21. Januar 2011)

ich + 3


----------



## schoko404 (21. Januar 2011)

ich auch!


----------



## trafko (21. Januar 2011)

Ich ihr mongo boys + noch n junge


----------



## stylo (21. Januar 2011)

sauber patrick du mongo jungä!!!


----------



## schoko404 (21. Januar 2011)

Wir sind 12!!! juhu!!


----------



## stylo (21. Januar 2011)

okay ich + 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (21. Januar 2011)

Hä Dirk ich denke du + 3 ! 

Hast doch heute noch angerufen das dein Auto voll ist !


----------



## norco_2009 (21. Januar 2011)

wer hat denn dieses jahr bock auf dänemark???http://video.mpora.com/watch/4K7KUqiUM/
und danske downhill cup mitzufahren


----------



## stylo (22. Januar 2011)

so wir sind unterwegs zu ralle!!!


----------



## stylo (23. Januar 2011)

so wer hat muskelkater von euch vom karten??mir tut alles weh


----------



## trafko (23. Januar 2011)

muskelkater was is das  nee außer das mir aus irgendwelchen gründen meine linke rippenseite und oberschenkel weh tun ... hab ich nix!! dirk woher kommt das :/


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Januar 2011)

Weil Dirk immer gefahren ist wie ein Henker und alle gerammt oder sonst wie von der Ideallinie befördert hat ! 

Da gibts keine Ausreden alles auf Band.


----------



## weng (23. Januar 2011)

Oh ja... meine linke Rippenseite hat auch gut gelitten, ansonsten is alles gut...


----------



## stylo (23. Januar 2011)

@patrick..ich glaub das kommt weil du so ne schöne gummieinlage aufm sitz nicht hattest,immer schön im plastik rumgeklötert ohne polsterung 

@danny...ist vid von deiner cam was geworden??? 

also kommt,fair war ich doch!!!!


----------



## trafko (23. Januar 2011)

dirk ... ich bin so tight da war nix mit rumrutschen inner plastikschale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (24. Januar 2011)

Halli Hallo ! 

Also ich habe mich mal bezüglich dem Urlaub in Schottland mit einem Mietmobil schlau gemacht.
Das ganze ist zwar alles möglich und man kann sich die Kisten auch in GB direkt am Flughafen oder in der Stadt mieten , aber die Preise gefallen mir mal gar nicht.
Ein Mobil mit 4 Schlafplätzen soll zwischen 110 und 130 GBP liegen. 
Klar das ganze geht durch 4 Leute wenn es losgeht , aber dann kommt immer noch der Campingplatz hinzu , die KM Leistung war glaube ich auch beschränkt , Spritgeld , Flug und Gepäck.
Ich denke wir sollten uns das mal gut durchrechnen ob wie und wann ! 
Die Zeit geht ja wie bekannt wieder schnell vorbei und dann ist es soweit.
Entweder die gleiche Reise wie letztes Jahr im eigenen Mobil mit Fähre und so oder Das ganze mit Flugzeug und Wohnmobil mieten ! 
Am besten wäre natürlich, wenn einer  von euch Jemand kennt der ein Wohnmobil hat das er günsitg verleiht.

Also sollten wir und mal schnell einig werden und uns entscheiden wie wir das ganze machen werden.

MfG. Danny


----------



## stylo (24. Januar 2011)

danny was hat denn so deine reise nach scottland gekostet komplett,ungefähr???  

ach so ja was hat denn das vid vom go-kart fahren für ne größe,komplett,von der deiner cam


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. Januar 2011)

@Danny, mir alles wurscht...Schottland, ich bin dabei


----------



## weng (25. Januar 2011)

Moin moin,

Schottland 2010 kosten: 
280,- Fähre
150,- Benzi                                                                                                                                   150,- Lift und shuttelservice
100,- Essen und Trinken max.
100,- Campingplatz
780,- Euronen

2011 mit Flug und Mobil aber alles nur so ungefähr:
100,- Flug
300,- Mobil
und der Rest bleibt gleich, ist aber nur eine Überschlagsrechnung und bei 4 oder mehr Leuten wird Essen, Benzin und so ja auch günstiger.
Also mit Flug und Mobil ca. 900-1000,- und mit Fähre ca. 700-800,- und wie gesagt um so mehr um so billiger...


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (25. Januar 2011)

weng schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Schottland 2010 kosten: 280,- Fähre
> 150,- Benzin
> ...



Weiber wie immer extra...


----------



## norco_2009 (25. Januar 2011)

wann soll denn jetzt die schottlandreise statt finden??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. Januar 2011)

also, mal mit meiner Zentrale zu Hause telefoniert...Flug nach Schottland(Edinburgh), wenn wir Glück haben hin und zurück ca. 200-250 + 60x 2 Biketransport!!!D.h. 370 insgesamt!! Mit ganz viel Glück gibt es auch Flüge für 99, aber eher selten!! Gruss Marc

Die Flugpreise schwanken natürlich!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Januar 2011)

Tja was nun wie nun ! 

Es sind ja immer , gehen wir mal vom schlimmsten aus , 130 GBP pro Tag für das Mobil.
Dann könnte man sich den Campingplatz ein paar mal sparen ! 
Sprit ist ja nun ein Übel welches nicht aus bleibt ! Die Tageskarten für den Park sind auch nicht gerade güsntig aber dafür ist man in Ft. William.
Der rest ist halt alles ohne Lift sondern nur Shutteln wenn vorhanden oder selber Erkunden.
Essen wird im Aldi in Schottland gekauft oder man nimmt schon ein paar Dosen mit  , losgehen sollte es in den Sommerferien da Cris da zumachen kann und die meisten denke ich mal da auch Zeit haben ! 
Naja wir sollten uns aber jetzt mal entscheiden ob Flug oder Schiff ! 
Ein kostengünstiger Urlaub ist das nicht , das wollen wir mal klarstellen. Aber man ist seinem Traum ein Stück näher gekommen in Richtung Kanada  so ein Urlaub macht man halt auch nur 1 mal  und dann bleibt der auch unvergessen !°!!!!!

Oder die andere Alternative ist ab in die Schweizer Alpen und nach PDS oder Alp de Huèz.


----------



## stylo (25. Januar 2011)

also schweiz o französische alpen ist natürlich nen zacken günstiger und man kann sich so seine termine hinschieben wie man möchte,zwecks wieder heim fahren oder auf ne andere strecke


----------



## weng (25. Januar 2011)

Ja ne is klar Dirk, wenn wir 7 Tage unterwegs sind, willst de nach dem 2 Tag wieder Heim oder was... Denn fahr am besten mit Heike der kennt sich damit aus (Willingen)
Auf jedenfall Schottland


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Januar 2011)

Dirk kann ja nur am Wochenende 
Also muss er Sonntag wieder daheim sein und am Freitag am darauf folgenden Wochenende ist er dann wieder dabei ! 

Ja also Fliegen oder was ? 

Camper buchen ? oder Doch nur zwei Autos und 4 Zelte ?


----------



## weng (25. Januar 2011)

Fliegen is schon geil und man ist nicht so lang unterwegs...
ich glaub das kommt aufs gleiche raus,ob Fähre oder Fliegen, da is Fliegen doch entspannter...


----------



## stylo (25. Januar 2011)

naja hab ihr gerade nicht kapiert oder??!!!

tja danny haben halt einige nicht ganz so viel zeit.....


----------



## trafko (25. Januar 2011)

also ich wäre auch mehr für schweiz und so ... reizt mich irgendwie mehr und is ein bisschen mehr auf engerem raum, mal ganz zu schweigen vom wetter


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Januar 2011)

Oh doch haben wir verstanden ! Du willst schnell nach hause.  
Und Dirk ich denke du hast am meisten Zeit von uns allen ! 

Wie auch immer. Marc und Cris und meine wenigkeit wollen wieder nach Schottland , da es so genial ist dort. In den Schweizer Alpen war ich schon des öfteren deswegen kann ich sagen ich muss da nicht so schnell nochmal hin. 
Im Enddefekt läuft es so wie letztes Jahr das alle sagen ja mal sehen und und und ... 
Wenn einmal ein Termin festgemacht ist dann wird der auch durchgezogen .
Jetzt hängs es bloß noch von den Leuten ab die noch mit wollen , damit es etwas günstiger wird ! Also ich denke mal 5 Leute sind schon ein gutes Team für ein Camper , mit mehr wird es schlecht denke ich oder der Rest pennt halt in Zelten. 

Wie auch immer dann sollten wir uns mal um die Vorbereitung kümmern , beim letzten mal haben wir ja schon ein Jahr im voraus mit der Plannung und Buchung angefangen.
Jetzt Buchen kommt glaube ich günstiger


----------



## trafko (25. Januar 2011)

schade dann bin ich raus ... wird mir zu teuer oder bessr gesagt is mir dafür zu teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (25. Januar 2011)

Naja was stellst dir denn so als Limit fÃ¼r den Bike Urlaub vor ? 
200 â¬ ? 
Ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das du fÃ¼r ein guten Trip durch die Schweiz schon mit 350 - 400 â¬Rechnen musst. 
Klar ist die Liftkarte gÃ¼nsitger aber dafÃ¼r ist der rest der Schweiz sehr teuer ! 
Jedem das seine ....


----------



## trafko (25. Januar 2011)

ja so 400-600euro sind ok aber schottland is halt schon von der landschaft und so weiter nich meins ... naja euch viel spass


----------



## kosh_hh (25. Januar 2011)

na, ihr kleinen urlaubszicken 

da Sanni an ihrem Geburtstag etwas downhillern möchte, werden wir morgen wohl an der Strecke sein


----------



## trafko (25. Januar 2011)

das doch mal was feines, schön geburtstags radfahren  ich will am we wieder kommen. seid ihr denn evtl auch da?


----------



## Camper122222 (25. Januar 2011)

hi leuts
mein neues bike


----------



## trafko (25. Januar 2011)

geile ********


----------



## stylo (25. Januar 2011)

sauber tobi,endlich gehts vorwärts bei dir!!!mal sehen wie schnell du diese saison bist  aber irgendwas fehlt da doch am radl??!!?? 

das ist echt hammer,so nen geiles bike für so nen geilen preis!!!


----------



## trafko (25. Januar 2011)

jaja ... find auch end geil ... bin ja schon wieder am überlegen ob ich diese saison mal wieder n bikewechsel vollziehe


----------



## schoko404 (25. Januar 2011)

schön tobi!! und endlich mal was anderes als rot/weiß!!! sieht gut aus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (25. Januar 2011)

Moin, nach langer zeit fange ich auch langsam an aus dem Winterschlaf zu erwachen, deshalb wollte ich demnächst mal wieder in Malente vobeikommen, meine Frage gibt es irgendwelche baulichen veränderungen an der Strecke? 

Lg Bjarne


----------



## Mr_Banyan (26. Januar 2011)

@ Tobi, schaut sehr gut ausund gleich gewichtsorientiert ohne Stütze und Sattel, für die letzten hundertstel!!!

@Danny, früh buchen macht sinn und ist billiger!! Ich bezweifle mal, dass fliegen günstiger wird. Wie siehts denn aus, wenn wir in Deutschland ein Wohnmobil mieten und dann mit der Fähre rüber???

...aber bin auch beim fliegen mit dabei!!

@Sanni, alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Gruss Marc


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Januar 2011)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Sanni 

Viel Spaß beim Biken heute.


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (26. Januar 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Oder die andere Alternative ist ab in die _*Schweizer Alpen*_ und nach _*PDS oder Alp de Huèz*_.



Ja, das würde mich persönlich eher reizen und wäre nicht so aufwändig... Da wäre ich wohl dabei, wenn es zeitmäßig passt! 

@Sanni


----------



## norco_2009 (26. Januar 2011)

alles gute zum geburstag sanni und lasse dich reich beschenken


----------



## Whiplash01 (26. Januar 2011)

Hey Sanni, alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag und viel fun heute in Malente.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (26. Januar 2011)

happy Birthday Sanni
Alles gute und ganz wichtig gesundheit


----------



## Calimero... (26. Januar 2011)

Glückwunsch und alles gute zum b-day !


----------



## schoko404 (26. Januar 2011)

happy börsday sanni 
hoffe ihr hattet spaß in male heute!


----------



## sannihh (26. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank für Eure lieben Wünsche, hab mich sehr gefreut ))))

Wer ist Sonntag so am Start ?


----------



## trafko (26. Januar 2011)

also ich denke ich werde kommen  von meiner seite aus auch noch alles gut


----------



## norco_2009 (26. Januar 2011)

ick werde och da sein am sonntag. 
und wer ist am samstag auch da????

was ist eigendlich mit den videos vom kart fahren!!!!


----------



## xc90 (26. Januar 2011)

Gibt es Bauliche veränderungen an der Strecke? 
entschuldigt wenn ich penetrant wirke.


----------



## schoko404 (26. Januar 2011)

ups...haben wir dich vergessen??!!
Keine Sorge...alles beim Alten auf der Strecke!


----------



## weng (27. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auch Bock 
@Sanni und Christian könnt ihr mich mitnehmen?????


----------



## sannihh (27. Januar 2011)

na klar, wieder halb elf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (27. Januar 2011)

Halb elf... der frühe vogel und so  da wollt ich ja schon fast da sein! !


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Januar 2011)

Man was ist das für Porno Wetter hier  
Soll das Wochenende auch so werden.


----------



## Calimero... (27. Januar 2011)

Hier gibts Wolken und eine mini schneedecke aber es soll steil bergauf gehen mit den temperaturen jetzt ! Bin Sonntag vll auch da denn !


----------



## weng (27. Januar 2011)

Herrlich bis Sonntag
Jep das Wetter soll so bleiben


----------



## timberjack6885n (27. Januar 2011)

Hinten rein ihr mit eurem schwulen wetter hier ist immernoch voll schnee!!!(und nicht nur in meiner nase)will auch endlich


----------



## stylo (27. Januar 2011)

hinter rein,bunzrl du homofürst!!du wirst es nicht glauben,heute war hier der mega sonnenschein


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Januar 2011)

timberjack6885n schrieb:


> Hinten rein ihr mit eurem schwulen wetter hier ist immernoch voll schnee!!!(und nicht nur in meiner nase)will auch endlich



... jedem das was er verdient!


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (27. Januar 2011)

timberjack6885n schrieb:


> Hinten rein ihr mit eurem schwulen wetter hier ist immernoch voll schnee!!!(und nicht nur in meiner nase)will auch endlich


----------



## trafko (28. Januar 2011)

hier für die schotten jungens ... damit ihr wisst was ihr mindestens reißen müsst 

http://video.mpora.com/watch/GxufJeJpb/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (28. Januar 2011)

alter man kann doch nicht so über die steinfelder hämmer wie danny hart in diesem vid,verrückter typ


----------



## schoko404 (28. Januar 2011)

hammer!


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Januar 2011)

Lächerlich ! 

Ist ja halb so schlimm wie es aussieht.
Bischen auf die Abspielgeschwindigleitsregler geguckt und dann sieht das so aus wie bei Danny Hart ! 
Aber naja ich gönne ihm das , kann ja nicht immer vor ihm weg fahren und zeigen wie`s geht  soll ja mal erwachsen werden !


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (29. Januar 2011)

schneller ails hier wirds nicht werden!!!!


http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/9448


----------



## Magnesium (29. Januar 2011)

Wenn man die "Heute in Malente" Threads so liesst muss bei euren eigenen Vids die Abspielgeschwindigkeit wohl runtergeschraubt werden damit man einen von euch überhaupt sieht.
Schliesslich haltet ihr euch ja anscheinend für die Norddeutsche Downhill Elite......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Kommt zumindest so rüber !


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (29. Januar 2011)

sind se ja auch! zumindest mitm mundwerk immer ganzvorne mit dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (29. Januar 2011)

magnesium...was bistn du fürn vogel?


----------



## Calimero... (29. Januar 2011)

Ihr glaubt auch an den weihnachtsmann ?


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Januar 2011)

Einer der ganz besonderen Sorte  
Ja und wir fahren mit dem Mund Worldcup! 

Wenn es da Probleme gibt bitte nicht mehr weiter lesen.


----------



## Calimero... (29. Januar 2011)

wie auch immer...
morgen sind denn ein paar leude da oder watt ?


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Januar 2011)

Ach und wenn ihr es noch wisst nicht aber Ironie wird hier sehr oft angewandt. 
Ist aber nur was für die Top Elite hier im Thread.


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Januar 2011)

Ja morgen ist die wc Elite vor Ort  am besten kommen ritzelfritzel und Magnesium auch damit wir dann noch was lernen können.


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (29. Januar 2011)

also nix für euch!!!!


----------



## weng (29. Januar 2011)

@ Magnesium jaja die Eifersucht, hast wohl keine Freunde mit den du spass hast wa ???
Wir haben den Elite spassfaktor aber das kennst de ja nicht...
und ausserdem kannst du subtrahieren ??? Ja, gut dann zieh ab...


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Januar 2011)

Schluss jetzt hier ! Geht raus Biken und habt ein wenig Spass bei dem guten Wetter ! 
Immer dieses gelaber hier


----------



## Whiplash01 (29. Januar 2011)

Magnesium schrieb:


> Wenn man die "Heute in Malente" Threads so liesst muss bei euren eigenen Vids die Abspielgeschwindigkeit wohl runtergeschraubt werden damit man einen von euch überhaupt sieht.
> Schliesslich haltet ihr euch ja anscheinend für die Norddeutsche Downhill Elite......
> 
> 
> ...



Welcher von den "CC - Superhelden" auf dem Foto _Harzwochenende2010_ bist du den?!

Ich schätze mal, der zweite von links vorne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (29. Januar 2011)

Magnesium schrieb:


> Wenn man die "Heute in Malente" Threads so liesst muss bei euren eigenen Vids die Abspielgeschwindigkeit wohl runtergeschraubt werden damit man einen von euch überhaupt sieht.
> Schliesslich haltet ihr euch ja anscheinend für die Norddeutsche Downhill Elite......
> Kommt zumindest so rüber !



Was´ne Wurst... 

Komm´ doch einfach mal vorbei. Wir haben einen schönen Roadgap dort... Den kannst Du Dir gerne genehmigen. Wenn Du möchtest, dann springe ich den zuerst - und dann darfst Du. Ich bringe dann meine Cam schonmal in Position! Dann hast Du auf jeden Fall schöne Erinnerungsfotos... 

@Danny: Nicht kommandieren hier! Gib mir mal lieber den Fox 40 Adapter für meine Gustl...


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (29. Januar 2011)

horcht!!!!!!  der kindergärtner hat gesprochen!!!!


----------



## Whiplash01 (29. Januar 2011)

Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> horcht!!!!!!  der kindergärtner hat gesprochen!!!!



Moin Basti, was isn mit dir los , warum biste den so auf Krawall gebürstet?!


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (29. Januar 2011)




----------



## Danny-128 (29. Januar 2011)

Ne ne der bleibt an meiner Gabel ! 
Solltest mal bei BikePartsOnline.de schauen , da habe ich meinen damals auc fÃ¼r 35 â¬ bekommen. 
Eventuell haben sie die ja noch da fÃ¼r den schmalen Taler.

Ich kommandiere hier nicht , ich verstehe bloÃ nicht wie man vor lauter winterfrust hier sein Senf (vÃ¶llig Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig) dazu geben muss. Wenn ich sowas verzapfe und Leute hier grundlos schlecht mache , sollte ich sie zumindestens kennen. Was ich von Magnesium oder Ritzelfritzel nicht sagen kann. Deswegen sollte das mal aufhÃ¶ren und dieses Gedisse mal seingelassen. 
Also nochmal keiner will hier so ein schund lesen und jetzt ist gut damit !


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (29. Januar 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Moin Basti, was isn mit dir los , warum biste den so auf Krawall gebürstet?!



Ich glaube, dieser Basti braucht was auf die Ohren:


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (29. Januar 2011)

Threadumbenennung!!!!!!   "WER KRIECHT TIEFER"


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (29. Januar 2011)

Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> Threadumbenennung!!!!!!   "WER KRIECHT TIEFER"


----------



## Whiplash01 (29. Januar 2011)

Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> Threadumbenennung!!!!!!   "WER KRIECHT TIEFER"



Hmmm, das muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen, oder??!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sannihh (29. Januar 2011)

he Jungs, lasst mal gut sein, einfach ignorieren ))


----------



## sannihh (29. Januar 2011)

freu mich schon morgen wieder am Spot zu sein ))


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (29. Januar 2011)

sannihh schrieb:


> he Jungs, lasst mal gut sein, einfach ignorieren ))



NEEE! NICHT IGNORIEREN! Das sind immer die richtigen Kandidaten für mich. Da kann ich meinem Spaß immer freien Lauf lassen! Die liefern mir immer die perfekte Steilvorlage!


----------



## Whiplash01 (29. Januar 2011)

sannihh schrieb:


> freu mich schon morgen wieder am Spot zu sein ))


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Januar 2011)

Jap morgen wieder fahren bei bestem Wetter. Aber sag mal wolltet ihr nicht auch schon Freitag da gewesen sein? Habe noch überlegt nach der Schule direkt mal vorbei zu schauen dachte aber ist schon zu spät und ihr seid weg.


----------



## kosh_hh (29. Januar 2011)

waren da - bei besten Bedingungen - Boden schön hart und sauschnell

dazu noch eine ordentliche Prise Sonne - war das geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (29. Januar 2011)

wie wird jetzt der boden sein,auch so gefroren und knochenhart wie bei mir?? 

@sascha...nicht so nen großen macker machen bitte,reicht wenn sich hier zwei anderen arten von menschen (ritzel u magnesium) aufspielen müssen,das überhaupt jemand mit ihnen schreibt


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Januar 2011)

Klar wird der Boden immer noch frost haben ! 
Aber das ist doch gerade geil , macht doch spaß im Winter auf der Strecke.
Keine Schlammlöcher oder sonstiger Modder 

Scheinen ja morgen doch ein paar leute da zu sein


----------



## trafko (29. Januar 2011)

logen ... das wird top ...


----------



## gemuesemuffin (29. Januar 2011)

moin. Wir kommen auch morgen nach malente. mein freund kann schon downhillfahren und für mich wäre es das erste mal. deshalb einige fragen an euch: ist die strecke dort auch für anfänger geeignet? ist es einmal runterfahren und hochschieben oder kann man auch noch "normal" durch den wald fahren? gibt es an der strecke straßen wo autos fahren oder ist sie abgelegen im wald?


----------



## evolie (29. Januar 2011)

TEAM-FSR-DH schrieb:


> Was´ne Wurst...
> 
> Komm´ doch einfach mal vorbei. Wir haben einen schönen Roadgap dort... Den kannst Du Dir gerne genehmigen. Wenn Du möchtest, dann springe ich den zuerst - und dann darfst Du. Ich bringe dann meine Cam schonmal in Position! Dann hast Du auf jeden Fall schöne Erinnerungsfotos...
> 
> @Danny: Nicht kommandieren hier! Gib mir mal lieber den Fox 40 Adapter für meine Gustl...


 


Ich muss mich als fast Anwohner mal auf Magnesiums Seite schlagen und ihm recht geben.
Ihr Malente Downhiller? beweihräuchert euch schon immer sehr als das Maß der Downhill Dinge in Norddeutschland.
Und wie Danny schrieb es wäre Ironie,also die ist dann so unterschwällig dass man keine Ironie mehr findet!

@TEAM-FSR-DH.:
Also so das Mörder-Roadgap ist das nun nicht und merkst du nicht wie du dich gerade als einer derer outest der von sich denkt der sogenannten "norddeutschen Downhill Elite" anzugehören !?

Ich war letztes Jahr mal an eurer Strecke und wenn das Gap nicht über Winter ums doppelte gewachsen ist dann ist es halt nur ein Standard-Gap.

Und der oberkrasse-DH-Spot ist da meiner Meinung auch nicht.
Man schiebt gefühlt eine Stunde hoch um dann etwas über eine Minute eine Teils sehr unspektakuläre Strecke runterzufahren bei der man sogar zwischendurch treten muss.
Downhill kenn ich anders.

Naja,ist aber alles nur meine absolut subjektive und warscheinlich für euch unwichtige Meinung.

Gruss und ride on
Evo


----------



## trafko (29. Januar 2011)

ach leute kommt doch einfach lang und dann bereden wir das mal von angesicht zu angesicht.  weis garnich wo hier eigentlich das problem liegt ... hab hier noch nie gelesen das wir die norddeutschen end dh typen sind... oh man


----------



## stylo (29. Januar 2011)

also ich hab hier auch noch nie gelesen das wir hier die ober macker und voll die elite sind  
hier hat auch niemand gesagt das wir die mega stecke haben!!wir lieben halt unseren spot und mehr nicht,also haltet mal alle den ball flach


----------



## Camper122222 (29. Januar 2011)

hi leute bin auch morgen mit thore und kevin oben


----------



## Calimero... (29. Januar 2011)

Naja Ironie und das Internet haben noch nie gut zusammengepasst.... Ich glaube du würdest das etwas anders sehen, wenn du mal mit ein paar von uns vor Ort wärst Evo.


----------



## schoko404 (29. Januar 2011)

gemuesemuffin schrieb:


> moin. Wir kommen auch morgen nach malente. mein freund kann schon downhillfahren und für mich wäre es das erste mal. deshalb einige fragen an euch: ist die strecke dort auch für anfänger geeignet? ist es einmal runterfahren und hochschieben oder kann man auch noch "normal" durch den wald fahren? gibt es an der strecke straßen wo autos fahren oder ist sie abgelegen im wald?



@gemuesemuffin: du kannst die strecke auch als anfänger fahren-ist absout kein problem. die strecke liegt im wald und außer fußgängern, radfahrern und reitern stört dich auch keiner eine straße direkt an der strecke gibt es nicht. wenn du mit auto kommst kannst du in kreuzfeld den "holmer weg" ganz durchfahren bis zu zum wald kommst. direkt vor dem wald gibt es "parkmöglichkeiten" - bitte nicht mit dem auto IN den wald fahren! im wald hälst du dich an der kreuzung links und 50m weiter siehst du auf der rechten seite die strecke!

die strecke ist zum herunterfahren und wieder hochschieben natürlich kannst du auch nur so durch den wald fahren, aber das ist doch

also dann bis morgen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemuesemuffin (29. Januar 2011)

danke für deine antwort. wir werden morgen so ab ca 12 vorort sein. ich hoffe, ein paar von euch zu treffen- vielleicht kann ich mir das ein oder andere ja abschauen. wegen der straße fragte ich, weil mein hund mitkommt.  ich freu mich auf morgen und bin gespannt. ich muss unbedingt mein fahrrad einweihen.


----------



## trafko (30. Januar 2011)

@danny: vergess mal nich meine billige speicherkarte


----------



## BikePuschel (31. Januar 2011)

kann mir mal jemand sagen ob die bilder von gestern irgendwo im netzt sind?! will die gerne haben!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (31. Januar 2011)

Ja die kommen die Woche bei mir auf Picasa !


----------



## BikePuschel (31. Januar 2011)

dann schik mal bitte link danke


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Februar 2011)

Bilder ......






Habe ich immer noch nicht bekommen !


----------



## stylo (2. Februar 2011)

du bistn arsc.... jungääää!!!


----------



## BikePuschel (2. Februar 2011)

ohhhman das wird doch mal zeit


----------



## schoko404 (3. Februar 2011)

Wie schauts denn nun eigentlich mit Bike-Urlaub aus? Mal unabhängig davon wo es hingehen soll...können wir mal nen termin festlegen damit ich (und andere denke ich auch) rechtzeitig Urlaub einreichen können??!!
Also Sommerferien in S-H sind vom 04.07-13.08.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (3. Februar 2011)

Denke mal die 2 Woche in den Ferien wäre Top ! 

Ach ja und die Bilder .......








Schaut bei Picasa http://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone/HolmDhVonMarco#


----------



## kosh_hh (3. Februar 2011)

Schöne Bilder - Grüße und Danke an deinen Freund


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (3. Februar 2011)

Bild Nr. 34 ist das Beste!


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Februar 2011)

Das war ja klar Sascha  

Warscheinlich hast die anderen gar nicht gesehen !!!!! 
Ist ja auch volle Absicht das Bild nur um zu sehen ob ihr auch alle anseht 

@ Kosh 

Naja von 600 und mehr Bildern sind nur knappe 30 übergeblieben ! Schlechte Ausbeute würde ich mal sagen.
Naja beim nächsten mal werden es mehr , versprochen !


----------



## kosh_hh (3. Februar 2011)

TEAM-FSR-DH schrieb:


> Bild Nr. 34 ist das Beste!



habe die Tussi am Sonntag gar nicht gesehen - mal wieder voll auf die Strecke konzentriert

@Danny:
no ja - man sagt über den Daumen einen % Ausbeute je Fotosession. Da sind 30 Bilder doch gar nicht schlecht. Das noch bei den schlechten Lichtverhältnissen.


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Februar 2011)

Ach ! Das wird alles überbewertet , da geht noch mehr ! 

Naja die gute Stand oben am Start , immer wenn du runter bist um wieder mal dein Rad zu quälen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (3. Februar 2011)

...ich fand sie nett!!


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Februar 2011)

Ja ja Hauke !


----------



## stylo (3. Februar 2011)

@hauke...


----------



## Calimero... (3. Februar 2011)

Jo wie siehts Sonnabend/Sonntag aus ?


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (4. Februar 2011)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> habe die Tussi am Sonntag gar nicht gesehen - mal wieder voll auf die Strecke konzentriert



Ihr habt einfach nicht (mehr) den Blick für´s Wesentliche!


----------



## kosh_hh (4. Februar 2011)

schoko404 schrieb:


> ...ich fand sie nett!!





langsam solltest du dir mal Gedanken über deinen Alkoholkonsum machen 

Sanni und ich werden dieses Woe nicht da sein


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Februar 2011)

Macht Sinn bei dem Wetter !!!! 

Scheiß Regen


----------



## norco_2009 (4. Februar 2011)

nicht gleich sauer werden danny.
wer hat denn noch am dienstag und mittwoch zeit??? soll allerbestes wetter geben


----------



## weng (4. Februar 2011)

Schöne Fotos


----------



## Calimero... (4. Februar 2011)

Hä wie morgen keiner bock wegen REGEN ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (4. Februar 2011)

Naja bei dauer Regen zu fahren macht kein Spass ! Oder wolltest du morgen etwa kommen ?


----------



## Calimero... (4. Februar 2011)

Na wenn eh keiner kommt lohnt das nicht :S wird auch etwas rutschig wenns bei euch den ganzen tag geregnet hat und das bis morgen so weiter geht.


----------



## stylo (5. Februar 2011)

ich glaub das brauchen wir noch für malle 
http://www.freelap.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=59


----------



## weng (5. Februar 2011)

Ja das wär ne geile Sache...
Und wenn min. 10 Leute zusammenlegen ist das ganze auch bezahlbar...
Ok um die ganze Sache noch schöner zu machen sponsor ich über den Laden 100,- 
also lasst mal drüber reden...


----------



## Mr_Banyan (5. Februar 2011)

Schöne Sache, würde mich beteiligen!!!


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (5. Februar 2011)

Hmm, sieht gut aus und würde auch Sinn machen, aber wer würde auf das Teil "aufpassen"? Danny, Chris oder die geile Blonde vom letzen Mal...? 

Wir sollten mal einen Verein gründen. Da hätten alle mehr Vorteile von. Man könnte auch generell mehr umsetzen (heisse chicks an der Strecke inkl...).

Was meinst Danny? Hatten wir doch schon mal drüber gesprochen.


----------



## Whiplash01 (5. Februar 2011)

weng schrieb:


> Ja das wär ne geile Sache...
> Und wenn min. 10 Leute zusammenlegen ist das ganze auch bezahlbar...
> Ok um die ganze Sache noch schöner zu machen sponsor ich über den Laden 100,-
> also lasst mal drüber reden...



He he, hab ich mir gestern abend auch schon angekuckt, bin auch dabei, man müsste nur abklären, ob man gleich mehrere Stopwatches kauft, in dem Starterset ist nur eine dabei. 

Eine Stopwatch kostet aber auch schon 165,- Tacken!


----------



## Whiplash01 (5. Februar 2011)

TEAM-FSR-DH schrieb:


> Hmm, sieht gut aus und würde auch Sinn machen, aber wer würde auf das Teil "aufpassen"? Danny, Chris oder die geile Blonde vom letzen Mal...?
> 
> Wir sollten mal einen Verein gründen. Da hätten alle mehr Vorteile von. Man könnte auch generell mehr umsetzen (heisse chicks an der Strecke inkl...).
> 
> Was meinst Danny? Hatten wir doch schon mal drüber gesprochen.



Dat Ding ist portabel, da braucht keiner drauf aufpassen, das nimmste nach der Session wieder mit.


----------



## fiddel (5. Februar 2011)

hab ma wieder die hope m 6ti zu verkaufen mit 225mm und 200mm scheibe.
jetzt kommt sie wirklcih weg die neue liegt schon hier!...also sach an wer will die bremse haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (5. Februar 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Dat Ding ist portabel, da braucht keiner drauf aufpassen, das nimmste nach der Session wieder mit.



Die Frage ist doch so gemeint: *WER *nimmt es dann wieder mit (und verkloppt es auf ebay...)?

Danny oder die scharfe Blonde?


----------



## stylo (5. Februar 2011)

also ich würde sagen danny passt auf das ding auf oder eher lager es bei sich,weil er wohnt gleich nebenan und ist auch der der immer/meistens an der strecke ist oder??


----------



## sannihh (5. Februar 2011)

ich würde mich auch beteiligen


----------



## A**x (5. Februar 2011)

Könnte morgen irgendwer gegen 13 Uhr da sein der Fotos macht ?!


----------



## kosh_hh (5. Februar 2011)

ich würd mich auch beteiligen


----------



## trafko (5. Februar 2011)

wie teuer is das denn eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (5. Februar 2011)

@trafko......http://www.freelap.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=59


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Februar 2011)

Das teil zu kaufen ist nicht das Problem ! 

Hatte schon vor 2 Jahren mit denen mal gesprochen wegen einen System , ob da was geht wegen testen ! 

Das Problem ist das sich jeder eine Uhr zulegen muss und diese ist wie Lutz schon erwähnt hat sehr teuer ! Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob er das Geld aufbringt dafür , weil es ja nicht gerade ein Pappenstiel ist für eine Uhr.
Für das Starterpaket bin ich gerne bereit was dazu zu geben und Lagern kann es ja jeder bei sich so wie er es gerade brauch.


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (5. Februar 2011)

Stimmt, das mit der Uhr ist natürlich ein Argument. Die Frage ist halt, wie häufig nutzt man es tatsächtlich? Man müsste es schon mindestens 20-30x nutzen, damit es sich vom wirtschaftlichen Aspekt auszahlt - und ich weiss nicht, ob das _für mich persönlich_ Sinn macht.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (6. Februar 2011)

Hmm, für mich geht es um den Spass und Trainingsfaktor, wenn Du nach den wirtschaftlichen Aspekt gehst, ist das ganze Hobby eine Katastrophe! Oder fährt man zum vergleich 300 mal im Jahr, damit sich ein Bike lohnt!!


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (6. Februar 2011)

Das ist mir auch klar, Marc, aber ich sagte ja schon, _für mich persönlich_ lohnt es sich nicht, mir eine Uhr zu kaufen. Letztlich ist Malente für mich ein reiner Spaßfaktor und ich war nie dort, um verbissen auf die Zeit zu achten. Insofern habe ich es als Konsequenz unter einem wirtschaftlichen Aspekt gesehen.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (6. Februar 2011)

Kein Problem, verstehe Dich auch!! Es ist auch ein großer unterschied ob ich gegen die Zeit fahre oder nur aus fun !! Das weiß jeder, der schonmal ein Rennen gefahren ist!!


----------



## fiddel (6. Februar 2011)

hm is wirklich nich ganz billig....
aber wäre ja auch für parks usw ganz geil wenn man so da is!


----------



## trafko (6. Februar 2011)

jungs...will mir einer meine go pro hd abkaufen ? 250 euronen...


----------



## norco_2009 (6. Februar 2011)

Warum willst du die denn verkaufen patrick???
ich hätte interesse!!!
was lässt sich denn beim preis noch machen


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Februar 2011)

Ich behalte dann schon mal die Karte !  

Bekommst nen 10. dafür !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (6. Februar 2011)

nee nee danny ...die gibst de schön wieder 

ja lar also am preis wollte ich jetzt nich mehr so viel machen, weil denke inkl. der karte ( die her fahning ja bunkert) is das im vergleich n ziemlich guter preis. will mir in zukunft ja noch n bmx und evtl ne spiegelreflex holen und da brauch ich geld


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Februar 2011)

Ach welche Karte meinst du ? 

Keine Ahnung 

Können wir dich bald Sean Burns nennen ?


----------



## trafko (6. Februar 2011)

klar ... termin beim friseur is schon gemacht ... und bin auch schon im schrei training! nur die krassen sachen lass ich mal also nur gechilltes rollen mit irren schreien


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Februar 2011)

Das ist schon mal ein guter Anfang !  

Das krasse kommt von ganz allein .....

Ach und was ist mit neuen Bike dieses Jahr ?


----------



## norco_2009 (6. Februar 2011)

wie alt ist denn die go pro und sind die sachen zum befestigen an helm usw auch dabei???


----------



## trafko (6. Februar 2011)

ehm hab sie anfang dezember gekauft gehabt .... sind alle sachen dabei außer zwei von vier klebeclips die ich ja nu verwendet habe...


----------



## trafko (6. Februar 2011)

und noch ein dings bums, so das du die cam auch auf ein stativ befestigen kannst...


----------



## trafko (6. Februar 2011)

dedüüüüüüm .... sorry lars ... sie ist gerade eben verkauft worden :/


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Februar 2011)

Und dann noch so ein fierlefanz gedöns um damit das Hubbelteleskop neu auszurichten! 
Bzw. vom Mars Rover videos zu empfangen 

Also Lars kaufen !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (6. Februar 2011)

zu spät


----------



## norco_2009 (6. Februar 2011)




----------



## trafko (6. Februar 2011)

ich bin ein jude lars  sorry .... es wäre übrigens 2010 gewesen  sie hat sogar eine röntgen funktion


----------



## norco_2009 (6. Februar 2011)

@danny: behalt die speicherkarte bloß!!!


----------



## trafko (6. Februar 2011)

alder jungää ... ich schick inkasso moskau vorbei


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (6. Februar 2011)

Also, bei dem Preis musste man einfach zuschlagen...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (6. Februar 2011)

oh verdammt ... gerade gefunden:

sean burns hat noch brüder .... http://www.pinkbike.com/video/87550/


----------



## stylo (6. Februar 2011)

oh man es gibt vielleicht spaken auf der welt  aber saubere stunts,total bekloppt in der birne


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Februar 2011)

Zum Video 

Klamotten technisch ganz weit vorne ! 
Stunts nicht ganz so krass wie bei Sean ! 
Zu wenig geschreie like Sean ! 
Tussy i like  ! 

Und Patrick das sofort im IBC Laden  damit wieder eine kleine Diskusion vom Zaun bricht.

Und ich weiß immer noch nicht von welcher Karte ihr redet ! 

@ Lars 

zwinker zwinker !


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (7. Februar 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Und ich weiß immer noch nicht von welcher Karte ihr redet !



Ich löse mal auf:

Die Karte für sein nächstes Konzääärt!


----------



## Calimero... (7. Februar 2011)

Denn ists ja kein Wunder dass Danny die hortet


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Februar 2011)

He der ist mal endgeil. Ich lieb den Dj


----------



## norco_2009 (7. Februar 2011)

wer ist denn morgen noch so am start in malente??


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Februar 2011)

Ich schon mal nicht. Du sollst doch arbeiten!


----------



## weng (7. Februar 2011)

trafko schrieb:


> oh verdammt ... gerade gefunden:
> 
> sean burns hat noch brüder .... http://www.pinkbike.com/video/87550/



Alle Achtung mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen...


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. Februar 2011)

Cool wäre auch das Ding:

http://www.hs-electronics.de/downhill_mountainbike.htm

Da müsste weng aber schon die große Sponsoringkasse aufmachen, ist nicht ganz billig!

Dafür bräuchte man aber keine Stopwatches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (7. Februar 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Cool wäre auch das Ding:
> 
> http://www.hs-electronics.de/downhill_mountainbike.htm
> 
> ...



warum für so nen Kram Geld ausgeben - wir wissen doch eh, dass wir die schnellsten der Welt sind.

Norddeutsche Downhillelite (NDDE) eben.

zur Sicherheit ->


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. Februar 2011)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> warum für so nen Kram Geld ausgeben - wir wissen doch eh, dass wir die schnellsten der Welt sind.
> 
> Norddeutsche Downhillelite (NDDE) eben.
> 
> zur Sicherheit ->



Hast Recht, wie konnte ich das vergessen!!


----------



## Calimero... (7. Februar 2011)

Die 3 smileys werden nicht reichen 

Man sobald ich wieder arbeite ist natürlich gutes wetter zum biken :/


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Februar 2011)

@ Phillip 

C`est la vie oder so ! Das Leben ist wie eine Schachtel Pralinen. Du kannst ja nicht immer verlieren manchmal hast einfach nur Pech ! 

@ Kosh 

Word !


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (7. Februar 2011)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> warum für so nen Kram Geld ausgeben - wir wissen doch eh, dass wir die schnellsten der Welt sind.
> 
> Norddeutsche Downhillelite (NDDE) eben.
> 
> zur Sicherheit ->



Habe es gerade zu Herzen genommen und unter meinen Nickname eingefügt!


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Februar 2011)

Sanni hat heute mit ihrem Auto den Baum mal kurz zu Fall gebracht.


----------



## stylo (8. Februar 2011)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiin unser schöner baum .....naja brauch der förster nicht mehr ran


----------



## Calimero... (8. Februar 2011)

jetzt kann man wenigstens nicht mehr zu weit fahren beim einparken !


----------



## trafko (8. Februar 2011)

neeeeeeeiiiiiiiheiiiiiin ihr möderdimörderchen  RIP gammelbaum  habt ihrs gut bei dem wetter biken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (8. Februar 2011)

trafko schrieb:


> neeeeeeeiiiiiiiheiiiiiin ihr möderdimörderchen  RIP gammelbaum  habt ihrs gut bei dem wetter biken!!!



ich sags dir - ich muss im Schweiße meines Angesichts arbeiten und die Dame macht Randale in Malente 

da stand er noch:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/831887]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Calimero... (8. Februar 2011)

eigentlich müsste er jetzt in der strecke unterkommen quasi als beerdigung;>


----------



## stylo (8. Februar 2011)

RIP gammelbaum


----------



## schoko404 (8. Februar 2011)

NNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.....what happend to the fuc...g tree???

RIP Gammelbaum


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Februar 2011)

Nix da gamelbaum der war noch gut im Fudder. 
Da wächst ein neuer.


----------



## fiddel (9. Februar 2011)

danny besorg dir ma die kartusche für die fox hab n dachgepäckträger abzugeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seamonkey (10. Februar 2011)

Moin, ich war letztes Jahr schon ein paar mal auf der Strecke und würde gern wissen ob von Euch jemand geplant hat am WE zu fahren. Ist einfach schöner Zuschauer zu haben, wenn ich mir den Hals breche


----------



## Calimero... (10. Februar 2011)

Joa wird schön kalt am WE aber ich hab Bock !


----------



## seamonkey (10. Februar 2011)

Calimero... schrieb:


> Joa wird schön kalt am WE aber ich hab Bock !


Super, bring ne Kanne heißen Kaffee mit und dann passt das schon!! Wann passt dir das denn?


----------



## sannihh (10. Februar 2011)

wir werden wohl Sonntag da sein ))


----------



## Whiplash01 (10. Februar 2011)

Ich werd am Samstag mal antesten ob's schon geht, wenn ja, bin ich am Sonntag auch noch mal da.


----------



## seamonkey (10. Februar 2011)

Yoo, freu mich drauf 
Komme auch Sa. und So.


----------



## xc90 (10. Februar 2011)

moin, wie siehts denn im moment mit den Bodenverhältnissen auf der Strecke aus? 
Matschig?


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (10. Februar 2011)

xc90 schrieb:


> moin, wie siehts denn im moment mit den Bodenverhältnissen auf der Strecke aus?
> Matschig?



Keine Ahnung! Frag mal die anderen...


----------



## stylo (10. Februar 2011)

@sascha...toller einwand


----------



## kosh_hh (10. Februar 2011)

sanni meinte am Dienstag war es erstaunlich "unmatschig"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (10. Februar 2011)

hmm, bei mir in Flensburg hat es heute geregnet.. 

Mistwetter


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (10. Februar 2011)

stylo schrieb:


> @sascha...toller einwand



War eigentlich nur Spaß, aber gut, ok, ....


----------



## stylo (10. Februar 2011)

@sascha...ich weiß doch


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (10. Februar 2011)

and...


----------



## weng (11. Februar 2011)

Moinsen
Schade Sonntag kann ich leider nich, mach ein BMX Workshop in Braunschweig... wird aber auch lustig...
Viel Spass euch


----------



## Deleted 72031 (11. Februar 2011)

mahlzeit!
also wetter.com sagt, morgen ist es trocken in malle! ick bin dann wohl am start! 
wer kommt denn noch alles?


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Februar 2011)

Ich nicht muss lernen.


----------



## Deleted 72031 (11. Februar 2011)

richtig. du musst lernen, wie man noch besser fahrrad fährt. also wann biste da ?


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (11. Februar 2011)

Tja, wenn meine Bremse für vorne endlich da wäre, hätte ich auch am SO vorbeikommen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (11. Februar 2011)

Für die, die am SO nicht da sein können, etwas für die Lachmuskeln. Ist ja gewissermaßen auch Training!


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Februar 2011)

Ne das geht wirklich nicht. Aber du kannst ja das Werkzeug wieder mitbringen. 
Eventuell komme ich nachmittags mal vorbei.


----------



## Deleted 72031 (11. Februar 2011)

äääähhmmmm, ich hab die lager noch nicht gewechselt.... aber dein werkzeug ist sicher verwahrt! ich guck mal, dass ich das jetzt mal hinkriege...


----------



## kosh_hh (11. Februar 2011)

wir wollen auch am Woe kommen - müssen aber noch in uns gehen ob Sa oder So


----------



## Deleted 72031 (11. Februar 2011)

samstag, samstag!! ihr wollt am samstag kommen


----------



## kosh_hh (11. Februar 2011)

wir kommen morgen.

noch was:
Eben gefunden auf http://www.rosstrappendownhill.de

ROSSTRAPPENDOWNHILL ab 11.02.2011 freigegeben

Liebe Bergabfahrfreunde!

Der Schnee ist in der Zwischenzeit weggeschmolzen. Höchste Zeit also, dass auch an der Roßtrappe wieder Downhill gefahren werden kann!
Unser Downhill-Track ist seit dem 11.02.2011 wieder geöffnet. Bis Ostern haben sowohl unser Sessellift zur Roßtrappe, als auch der ROSSTRAPPENDOWNHILL täglich von 10:00 bis 16:30 Uhr für Euch geöffnet.


Bitte fahrt aber vorsichtig, da der Boden auf Grund der Nässe und des Schmelzwassers sehr weich ist!
Durch den sehr weichen Boden kann es evtl. auch passieren, dass umgestürzte kleinere Bäume oder einzelne Äste die Strecke blockieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calimero... (11. Februar 2011)

@ Danny: Du hast da nen Wortdreher drin !



Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ich muss nicht lernen.



So also bist du auch dabei am WE !


----------



## Calimero... (12. Februar 2011)

Sau geiles Wetter hier, hoffe das ist in Malle auch so. Ich bin denn heute dabei !


----------



## kosh_hh (12. Februar 2011)

schee wars heute 

malente pods:








Restausbeute war leider mäßig


----------



## Mr_Banyan (12. Februar 2011)

gefällt!!


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Februar 2011)

Heute ist Schneetreiben angesagt. Für mich gilt auch heute noch ich muss lernen. 
Viel Spaß denjenigen die heute biken gehen.


----------



## Whiplash01 (13. Februar 2011)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> schee wars heute
> 
> malente pods:
> 
> ...



... sehr geil  Schade das der Rest nichts geworden ist.


----------



## seamonkey (13. Februar 2011)

Bin auf'm Weg nach Male...kommt sonst noch jemand?


----------



## trafko (13. Februar 2011)

so während andere hier lernen mussten habe ich mich wirklich wichtigen dingen zugewendet  trotz schnee eine end geile session in rissen gehabt !!! es war göttlich:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11746


----------



## xc90 (13. Februar 2011)

Geiles Video !


----------



## schoko404 (14. Februar 2011)

sehr schönes video patrick!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (14. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## norco_2009 (17. Februar 2011)

wer ist denn heute oder morgen in malente zum biken???


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Februar 2011)

ich nicht da ich wieder mal was für die schule machen muss ! aber eventuell am wochenende.


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. Februar 2011)

Moin, war einer von euch schon mal im Bikepark in Albstadt, sieht nach mächtig fun aus:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJtVnINJeUU"]YouTube        - Bikepark Albstadt - Fun[/nomedia]


----------



## stylo (17. Februar 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> YouTube        - Bikepark Albstadt - Fun



also bei den drops und kickern schlagen se aber mächtig stumpf ein


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. Februar 2011)

stylo schrieb:


> also bei den drops und kickern schlagen se aber mächtig stumpf ein



... ja, weil se mit zu wenig Speed zu kurz springen!

Vor allem der Einradfahrer, immer voll auf die ....aua!!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Calimero... (17. Februar 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Moin, war einer von euch schon mal im Bikepark in Albstadt, sieht nach mächtig fun aus:
> 
> YouTube        - Bikepark Albstadt - Fun



He ! Das ist ja quasi unweit meiner zukünftigen Heimat ! Nicht schlecht, ist schon der dritte in der Nähe, Bad Wildbad und Todtnau sind auch nicht über weit weg.
Dann brauch ich nur noch sowas wie nen homespot


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. Februar 2011)

Calimero... schrieb:


> He ! Das ist ja quasi unweit meiner zukünftigen Heimat ! Nicht schlecht, ist schon der dritte in der Nähe, Bad Wildbad und Todtnau sind auch nicht über weit weg.
> Dann brauch ich nur noch sowas wie nen homespot



Hey cool, ich komm dich im Sommer mal ne Woche besuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (17. Februar 2011)

Moinsen 

Soooooh ab März hab ich dann auch Maxxis-Reifen und alles von IXS sowie Leath-NeckBrace habauch schon welche geordert, kommen aber erst anfang März


----------



## weng (17. Februar 2011)

Soh und jetz ab in die halle bischen mit dem BMX rumeiern


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. Februar 2011)

weng schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> Soooooh ab März hab ich dann auch Maxxis-Reifen und alles von IXS sowie Leath-NeckBrace habauch schon welche geordert, kommen aber erst anfang März



... na, dann weiß ich ja wo ich mein LB kaufen kann.


----------



## schoko404 (17. Februar 2011)

Sauber Chris Endlich gibts hier mal nen vollausgestatteten Dealer vor Ort!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Februar 2011)

ja Cris ist voll ausgestattet mit guten sachen ! Also support your local Fahrrad Goebel Laden.
Damit uns der Sponsor immer reichlich mit sachen versorgen kann.
Ach ja Cris was machen meine Sachen ? 
Wie siehts mit den Trikots aus die du nachbestellen wolltest?


----------



## Calimero... (17. Februar 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Hey cool, ich komm dich im Sommer mal ne Woche besuchen



Kannste gerne machen wenn ich mich da eingerichtet hab, aber erwarte nicht zu viel Platz ;>
Albstadt ist nur 53Km weg, Bad Wildbad immerhin 95Km und Todtnau 70Km. Also keine schlechte Bilanz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (17. Februar 2011)

Calimero... schrieb:


> Kannste gerne machen wenn ich mich da eingerichtet hab, aber erwarte nicht zu viel Platz ;>
> Albstadt ist nur 53Km weg, Bad Wildbad immerhin 95Km und Todtnau 70Km. Also keine schlechte Bilanz



Kein Thema, wahrscheinlich kann ich mir sogar das Wohnmobil von Vadern leihen, dann haben wir gar kein Platzproblem.
Ich wollte dieses Jahr im Sommer eh ne Woche im Süden die Parks checken, dann passt das doch, vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand mit, Lars??


----------



## Mr_Banyan (17. Februar 2011)

Hey Cris, das ist ja der hammer, freut mich sehr Trikots brauche ich auch noch(XL)

Bis bald(12days)

Gruss Marc


----------



## stylo (17. Februar 2011)

@lutze...wieviel personen passen denn ins wohnmobil???


----------



## norco_2009 (17. Februar 2011)

@lutz: ja das hört sich echt gut an, wann genau willst du das denn machen??
Ich hab leider erst am 29 august bis 14 september urlaub, hab aber bis jetzt noch nix geplant


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Februar 2011)

Fahrt nach Porte du Soleil da habt ihr alles was das Bikerherz höher schlagen lässt. Am besten mit einem Guide der schon mal da war  
Dann könnt ihr allen mal zeigen was die NDE kann wenn ihr in Champery gefahren seit


----------



## Whiplash01 (18. Februar 2011)

@ stylo: is nur ein kleines Wohnmobil auf Fiat Ducato - Basis, penntechnisch bietet es nur Platz für zwei peoples, aber das macht ja nix, ich check mal ob da zumindest mehr als 2 mitfahren können, pennen geht ja evtl. bei cali oder im Zelt.

@ Lars: ich hatte zeitlich noch nichts geplant, hatte nur so Mitte August im Hinterkopf, aber Anfang September ist auch cool, dann düsen wir nach der Sommerpaddy los


----------



## Calimero... (18. Februar 2011)

Anfang September könnte gut klappen denke ich ! Bei mir pennen wird wohl auch kein Problem sein solange es nciht zu viele werden 
EDIT: Was haltet ihr denn so von Magnesium Pedalen ? Bin da irgendwie ein wenig skeptisch aber Carbonlenker funktionieren ja auch :S


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Februar 2011)

Fahre auch welche und die halten ! Haben auch schon öfters Stein und bodenkontackt gehabt. Kannst eigentlich bedenkenlos kaufen.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Calimero... (18. Februar 2011)

Okay danke, aber nicht die Icon die sind soo teuer  na mal sehen wenn dann werdens wohl die superstar mag lite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (18. Februar 2011)

ich fahre die Nc 17 Magnesium haben nur 79 â¬ gekostet.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Calimero... (18. Februar 2011)

Naja Designtechnisch gefallen mir die Superstar da besser, die wiegen 340g und kosten 60GBP ohne Versand (weiß nicht mit wieviel der zu buche schlägt)
Ich werds mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Februar 2011)

rechne mal mit 10 -20 â¬ fÃ¼r versand !


----------



## Rodeogirl (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
war heut zufällig jemand auf der Strecke und kann berichten wie die wetterbedingten Verhältnisse sind - Schnee oder Eis? Lohnt sich der Weg morgen aus HH?


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Februar 2011)

Nee tut mir leid kann ich keider keine angaben machen. Aber fahren kann immer da auch bei scheiß wetter.


----------



## trafko (19. Februar 2011)

also da ich ja selber auch superstars habe, zwar in alu mit 430g und die wellgos auch gefahren bin (2 jahre) kann ich dir sagen das die superstars bei weitem besseren grip haben, vom style faktor mal abgeshen! also ich würde an deiner stelle das mehrgeld ausgeben...


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Februar 2011)

Ach hör nicht auf Patrick der hat ja keine Ahnung was gut ! 

Kauf dir Noname vom Noname mit 800 gr. Leergewicht und Plastiklagern


----------



## Calimero... (19. Februar 2011)

Aber in Mag Version sehen die Icon besser aus als die Superstar... Als Alu nehmen die sich nichts aber 130 Ocken für die Mag Icon sind schon dolle. Leider sind die Mag Lite in schwarz grade ausverkauft :/ muss ich mich wohl noch gedulden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodeogirl (19. Februar 2011)

@Danny-128: Trotzdem Danke, wir probieren einfach mal unser Glück...


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Februar 2011)

Ja würde ich an eurer Stelle auch machen. Es ist zwar kalt aber das tut dem ganzen kein abbruch.
Wenn der Boden gefroren ist , ist das nich so schlimm. Kennt ihr ja schon vom letzten mal.
Da war  es ja nicht anders.


----------



## Calimero... (19. Februar 2011)

Beim letzten Mal war er eher ideal weil nicht zu hart 
Bin auch noch im Konflikt ob ich morgen komm oder nicht :/


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Februar 2011)

ach egal hauptsache kein regen oder schnee !


----------



## Calimero... (19. Februar 2011)

Ach DU, der seit 3 Wochen "lernt" ... 
Bissl kalt wirds morgen schon aber Bock hab ich >.<


----------



## norco_2009 (19. Februar 2011)

ja was lernt er denn??? warscheinlich wie man ein v10 artgerecht bewegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (19. Februar 2011)

@Lars 

Richitig ! Denk dran du willst noch was haben !!!!!!!!

@Flip

Tja das ist halt so wenn man Prüfung hat  da kann sich keiner vor drücken! Mir reichts ja schon wenn ich morgens mal aus dem Fenster schaue und es auf kipp stelle und mir dann die kalte Luft um die Nase weht. Dabei setze ich mich dann auf mein Intense und stelle mir vor Rad zu fahren  , das muss dann auch reichen.


----------



## stylo (20. Februar 2011)

@danny....


----------



## fiddel (20. Februar 2011)

http://www.igus.de/wpck/default.aspx?Pagename=bicycle&WT.mc_id=FABAD17&C=DE&L=de


hier zum thema gewichtsparen...evtl ist da ja was bei für euch!
ich bestell mir die sachen für die gabel, meldet euch wenn ihr was braucht!


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Februar 2011)

Was soll uns das jetzt sagen ? Das Gleitlager besser sind als Rollenlager ! 
Da scheiß ich jetzt mal aufs gewicht. 
Was istt mit meinem Dachträger und den Leatt teilen ? Kümmer dich mal drum.
Nicht immer nur auf Partey`s abhängen.


----------



## fiddel (20. Februar 2011)

wenn ich deine kartusche bekomme...dann komm ich sofort vorbei und bring dir den gepäckträger...aber du willst ja nicht!!!

die leatttteile...muss ich keule nochma anhaun.

das mega gut man plastik lager sind viel besser für solch eine art von belastung!!!!!!!!!!
nie wieder industrielager...sind auch viel zu teuer!


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Februar 2011)

Nie im leben sind die besser als Rollenlager !
Da fängt es ja schon beim Reibwert an und hört bei der Selbstschmierung auf.


----------



## fiddel (20. Februar 2011)

ich dachte immer in diesem forum ist 98% ironie


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Februar 2011)

nee seitdem das hier nicht erkannt wird! lassen wir das mal lieber.


----------



## Calimero... (20. Februar 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> nee seitdem das hier nicht erkannt wird! lassen wir das mal lieber.





Gibts denn deine Lager auch bald im Überraschungsei Fiddel ?


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Februar 2011)

Wieso ? Ich dachte das sind Ü-eier getarnt als Führungsbuchsen für die Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (20. Februar 2011)

hier um euch nochmal lüneburg n bissl schmackhaft zu machen ... da kann man auch fahren wenn schnee liegt  der singletrails macht nur laune sag ich euch!!!

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/182663/?trk=vlogo


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Februar 2011)

sieht man wie gut der Trail fahrbar ist schon nach den ersten 5 Sec. liegt einer auf der Nase


----------



## trafko (20. Februar 2011)

äh eahh ... toll danny hast es versaut ... wäre keinem aufgefallen weist


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Februar 2011)

Das kann ich doch am besten ! Mach ich immer gerne ....


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Februar 2011)

Sach mal du als alter Mac besitzer hast noch ein paar Programme für mich die ich auf meinem noch nicht habe ?


----------



## trafko (20. Februar 2011)

du hastn mac???? naja ich hab eigentlich auch nur office und final cut pro ...


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Februar 2011)

Na dann las mal Final Cut rüberwachsen ! Office ist auch nie verkehrt 
Ja ich habe einen Imac neuerdings


----------



## trafko (20. Februar 2011)

uhhh bist mir gleich n bissl sympathischer ... ja was bekommt ich als gegenleistung? ne speicherkarte wäre schonmal n guter anfang!!! ^^


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Februar 2011)

Ja das wird schon werden ! Die liegt ja hier im warmen  
Das besprechen wir mal beim Bier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (20. Februar 2011)

lüneburg???????...sieht ja eig ganz fett aus...


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Februar 2011)

Stimmt ja gar nicht ist überhaupt nicht fett !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Februar 2011)

Wer will den denn sehen ? Der kann ja nichts. 

Am besten ist der Typ


----------



## schoko404 (21. Februar 2011)

Don't Hassel the Hoff.....


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Februar 2011)

Yeah Man ! Da kann dir keine Perücke weiterhelfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (22. Februar 2011)

fehlt nur der 1er


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Februar 2011)

Jau ! Da stimm ich zu. 

Aber nur mit DGT


----------



## sannihh (22. Februar 2011)

nun mal wieder zu den wichtigen Dingen...., überlegen am We einen Tag nach Thale zu fahren , wer ist dabei ?
Streckenverhältnisse sollen gut sein


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Februar 2011)

sannihh schrieb:


> nun mal wieder zu den wichtigen Dingen...., überlegen am We einen Tag nach Thale zu fahren , wer ist dabei ?
> Streckenverhältnisse sollen gut sein



hey sanni, wißt ihr schon welchen Tag ihr fahren wollt?


----------



## kosh_hh (22. Februar 2011)

schielen noch etwas auf die Wettervorhersage. Von daher wissen wirs noch nicht genau. Tendenziell eher Samstag - wäre "nach hinten raus" entspannter. So sah es da am Sonntag aus:
http://www.koenigslutter-blog.de/bilder/eb/2011-02-20/4.jpg


----------



## fiddel (22. Februar 2011)

bin nicht dabei...schön n virus eingefangen!


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Februar 2011)

@ chris: Samstag könnte ich nicht, f..... sch.... Bereichsmeeting, aber Sonntag würde ich mir überlegen.

@ fiddel: gute Besserung!


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Februar 2011)

ich kann auch nicht da ich immer noch lernen muss !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (22. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## trafko (22. Februar 2011)

ich wäre tendeziell ehr fürs nächste we ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (22. Februar 2011)

tja, da muss die kleene wieder arbeiten. Schaun mer mal.


----------



## norco_2009 (22. Februar 2011)

ich wäre auch eher am sonntag dabei in thale wenns mit dem wetter passen sollte


----------



## akami (22. Februar 2011)

Moinsen,
ich bin von Freeride und DH ab. DafÃ¼r mehr auf Enduro aber ich denke mal, dass man auch in Malente mit folgendem Bike und Ausstattung was rocken kann:

VOTEC V.SX - Konfiguriert  

GrÃ¶Ãe: M 	
Farbe: Schwarz-Metallisch, Silber / Gold         

Gabel: Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT
DÃ¤mpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve
Laufrad: Crank Brothers Iodin AM (2012)
Reifen: V:Maxxis Advantage 2.4â / H: Maxxis Advantage 2.25â  
SchlÃ¤uche: Maxxis FR 2.2â - 2.5â 
Bremsen: Formula The One - V: 203mm / H: 203mm
Cockpit: 
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon
Vorbau: Syntace Force 149
Griffe: Ergon GA1 Leichtbau â L, schwarz
Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
SattelstÃ¼tze: Rock Shox Reverb
Sattelklemme: Crank Brothers Iodine
Antrieb: 
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Zahnkranz: Shimano XTR 11-36 10-fach
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Kurbel: Shimano XTR
KettenblÃ¤tter: 42/32/24
Kette: Shimano XTR
Pedale: Sixpack Icon Titan -MG- Plattfarm-Pedale
Schutz: 
Kettenstrebe: NC17, Neopren
DÃ¤mpfer: Speestuff Rear-Boot Air, Neopren oder Votec DÃ¤mpferschutz
Unterrohr: Bikeshield: Tubeshield Unterrohrschutz medium (50 x 10 cm)
Rahmen (vor Brems- und SchaltzÃ¼gen): Fleece, selbstklebend


Ich bin zwar gebÃ¼rtiger LÃ¼becker aber habe das Biken erst so richtig fÃ¼r mich wÃ¤hrend meiner Zeit in DÃ¼sseldorf entdeckt und nun bin ich aus beruflichen GrÃ¼nden zurÃ¼ck im guten alten LÃ¼beck. Von daher kenne ich malente nicht. Meint ihr das Bike ist was fÃ¼r Malente? Zumindest teilweise?


Greetz,

Philip


----------



## xc90 (22. Februar 2011)

deinen Spaß wirst du auf jeden fall haben denke ich, am besten ist du schaust dir mal ein paar videos von der strecke an, dan siehst du ja was dich erwartet ; )... ohman, ich muss auch unbedingt mal wieder in malente vorbeischauen...


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo Akami 

Von dwer Performance im Federungsbereich reicht es locker für Malente ! 
Was unter umständen passieren kann ist , weil du 3 Kettenblätter hast , das die Kette mal von dem Blatt springt aber da würde ich halt erst mal sehen ob es der Fall ist.
Bremsentechnisch biste auch ganz weit vorne mit dem One Bremsen und der Scheiben größe. 
Ein Tip kann ich dir ja nochmal geben , bau die Maxxis Schläuche aus und kauf dir die schwalbe AV 13 oder SV 13 je nachdem was du in deine Felgen reinbekommst.
Denn die Maxxis Schläuche sind zu schwer und und für ein Enduro völlig überdimesioniert ! 
Ansonsten viel Spaß in Malente


----------



## Calimero... (23. Februar 2011)

Apropos... wär jemand Samstag da, scheint ja recht sonnig zu werden!


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Februar 2011)

Mal sehen wenn aber nicht lange!


----------



## weng (23. Februar 2011)

@ Christian und Sanny,
Thale, wie geil... wär sofort dabei, könnte aber nur Sonntag


----------



## Calimero... (23. Februar 2011)

Edit: scheint wohl doch etwas nasser zu werden Samstag in Malente, na mal schauen wies kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (23. Februar 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Hallo Akami
> 
> Von dwer Performance im Federungsbereich reicht es locker für Malente !
> Was unter umständen passieren kann ist , weil du 3 Kettenblätter hast , das die Kette mal von dem Blatt springt aber da würde ich halt erst mal sehen ob es der Fall ist.
> ...




Erstmal Danke für deine Antwort. Natürlich auch die von xc90. Also nach dem mir jetzt so viele die Schwalbe 13 an Herz gelegt haben, habe ich mir die direkt bei BMO mitbestellt. Ob ich die 3 Kettenblätter behalte weiß ich noch nicht zu 100%. Wenn es nötig ist wird das große Blatt durch Bashguard getauscht und eine Kefü montiert.

Naja ich warte jetzt bis das Rad da ist und guck mir Malente an.


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Februar 2011)

Du musst das kettenblatt ja nicht abnehmen. Es gibt da Kettenführungen für 3 Kettenblätter am besten ist du schaust mal im Netz oder fragst unseren kompetenten Ladenbesitzer Weng. Der kann dir da bestimmt auch weiter helfen. 
Probiers erst mal aus und dann kannst dich ja entscheiden ob mit oder ohne


----------



## akami (23. Februar 2011)

Ich bin da irgendwie misstrauisch, was die 3-Fach-Kefüs angeht, frag jetzt aber bitte nciht warum  . - Aber wie gesagt, das Rad muss erstmal hier sein, ein paar mal bewegt werden und dann wird weiter gesehen. - Ich dreh noch durch, wenn das Ding nicht bald da ist....


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Februar 2011)

Keine Panik das kommt schon , das Wetter lässt eh zu wünschen übrig. Außer heute natürlich. Wenn es denn da ist sofort testen.


----------



## akami (23. Februar 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Wenn es denn da ist sofort testen.



Ne du, ich lass es dann noch 'nen monat im Keller versauern   . Aber ich tippe mal Du meinst, ob ich dann noch am Fahrwerk schrauben möchte.

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass der Canyon Bashguard für die neue XTR-Kurbel und dann z.B. mit der NC-17 Stinger Tensioner Kefü mich schon reizen würden.
Und vielleicht brauche ich das große Kettenblatt ja tatsächlich nicht. am Heck habe ich ja 10Speed.


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Februar 2011)

Ja kann man zum glück alles ausprobieren man muss ja nicht sofort alles abbauen !  
aber den Kettenspanner brauchst glaube ich nicht.
Wie werden dann einfach alle mal eine Probefahrt mit deinem neuen Rad machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (23. Februar 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Wie werden dann einfach alle mal eine Probefahrt mit deinem neuen Rad machen



Und wenn ich dann irgendwann mit Kopfschmerzen und ohne Rad im Wald aufwache, dann habt ihr rein gar nichts damit zu tun  .

Zweite Frage: Braucht noch wer Maxxis FR Schläuche, günstig abzugeben?


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Februar 2011)

Nee danke kein Bedarf  

Ja und mit den Kopfweh und mit ohne Rad das waren andere


----------



## fiddel (23. Februar 2011)

ne aber-....
unser ladenbesitzer soll mal preise für maxxis ausspucken...
bräucte da ma n satz minions 2.35


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (23. Februar 2011)

fiddel schrieb:


> ne aber-....
> unser ladenbesitzer soll mal preise für maxxis ausspucken...
> bräucte da ma n satz minions 2.35



ich auch in super tracky 42a


----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## weng (23. Februar 2011)

Ja, kann euch leider noch keine preise sagen, bekomm die Unterlagen erst nähste Woche, also ein klein wenig GEDULT noch.


----------



## fiddel (23. Februar 2011)

geht klar...ma gucken ob du gegen crc gegenanstinken kannst

beide in 42a


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Februar 2011)

Ehm Ja !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## sannihh (23. Februar 2011)

so wie die momentane Vorhersage ausssieht, werden wir wohl Sonntag nach Thale )

@ Chris: kriegst natürlich nen Ehrenplatz im Berli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (23. Februar 2011)

Ach du ahnst es nicht ! Nimm Cris bloß nicht mit. Den alten Sean Burns


----------



## sannihh (23. Februar 2011)

wieso...ich dachte ich nehm mir mal ein bischen Arbeit mit


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Februar 2011)

Ne das lass mal der schreit nur rum im Auto ! Kennst ja das Video 
Warscheinlich hat er noch seine Lederkutte an


----------



## norco_2009 (23. Februar 2011)

och mensch müsst ihr denn immer auf chris rumhacken, der arme


----------



## weng (23. Februar 2011)

Oh wie geil hab richtig bock 
Ich verspreche auch nicht zu schreien


----------



## weng (23. Februar 2011)

Danke Lars, jetzt bekommst den Helm noch billiger


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Februar 2011)

ja auf wem sonst ????? 

Ich meine das ist absolut frech was hier läuft , lasst ihn doch in Ruhe!!!!!!

Bekomm ich jetzt auch was billiger ?


----------



## norco_2009 (23. Februar 2011)

jo das ist mal ne ansage, dann hab ich ja noch geld über für thale


----------



## weng (23. Februar 2011)

@Lars  ja mann, komm mal mit
@Danny ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (23. Februar 2011)

@ Cris !!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!Feder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Kurbel!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weng (23. Februar 2011)

Soll morgen rausgehen, hab heut nochmal mit ST telefoniert


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Februar 2011)

Naja dann weißt ja bescheid !


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Februar 2011)

Was ist eigentlich mit der Idee das die Kurbel gleich wieder als Defekt zurückgeht ? Weißt der UPS man ist Schuld!!!!


----------



## fiddel (24. Februar 2011)

ich verpetz euch!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (24. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (24. Februar 2011)

haha


----------



## fiddel (24. Februar 2011)

in der neuen mtb rider is n bericht über n pumptrack usw...der soll in hamburg sein
hat jmd von euch n plan wo der genau sein soll?oder war jmd schon mal da?
würd mir son ding gern ma live ansehn bevor ich anfange zu buddeln!


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Februar 2011)

neleider nicht ! Wusste auch gar nicht das es da sowas gibt.
Frage halt mla den Cris , der weiß bestimmt wo das ist !


----------



## Whiplash01 (24. Februar 2011)

fiddel schrieb:


> in der neuen mtb rider is n bericht über n pumptrack usw...der soll in hamburg sein
> hat jmd von euch n plan wo der genau sein soll?oder war jmd schon mal da?
> würd mir son ding gern ma live ansehn bevor ich anfange zu buddeln!



Musst hier mal gucken:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490214

In dem Fred stand mal was von einem Pumptrack.


----------



## weng (24. Februar 2011)

Moinsen, jep war schon mal dort die is in Volksdorf, is aber mehr BMX Race und 4Cross als pumptrack. In Kleinnordende bei Elmshorn ist auch ein kleiner pumptrack und so wie gehört hab soll irgentwo in HH ein neuer PT entstehen weiss aber noch nicht wo. Die Racestrecke in Volksdorf hat aber noch nicht auf, werd mal fragen wann die wieder öffnen.
Hier kannst die strecke mal sehen 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6344694/BMX_Nord_Cup_Race_in_Hamburg_Volksdorf
macht auf jedenfall ne menge spass


----------



## fiddel (24. Februar 2011)

volksdorf und klein nordende kenn ich auch...
in der mbr ist aber die rede von nem richtigen pumptrack...hab mal gegooglet und hab auch fotos auf pinkbike gefunden aber keine daten wo der sein soll!....sieht aus wie n pumptrak und 1-2 dirtlines aber seperat!


----------



## fiddel (24. Februar 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/5022389/


----------



## fiddel (24. Februar 2011)

ahhhhh moorburg joonge...
auf den fotos waren auch der harfen!!!....das kommt hin...
ha! groß is das da auch net...also moorburg also hin da und suchen


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Februar 2011)

check mal aus ! Digger


----------



## norco_2009 (24. Februar 2011)

also lutz und ich fahren auch nach thale am sonntag

@sanny: wann fahrt ihr denn so los nach thale??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (24. Februar 2011)

sanni arbeitet und ist so um viertel nach zehn wieder zu hause


----------



## norco_2009 (24. Februar 2011)

@christian: vielleicht kannst du mir das ja auch sagen!!!
ich weiss ja nicht wer bei euch die hosen an hat


----------



## trafko (24. Februar 2011)

alder wenn so viele fahren komm ich auch  wann wollt ihr da sein ? bestimmt wenn der lift aufmacht oder...


----------



## norco_2009 (24. Februar 2011)

@trafko: so gegen 16uhr 30


----------



## weng (24. Februar 2011)

Oh mann das wird ja der hammer...
@ lars soll ich den Helm dann mitbringen???


----------



## kosh_hh (24. Februar 2011)

norco_2009 schrieb:


> @christian: vielleicht kannst du mir das ja auch sagen!!!
> ich weiss ja nicht wer bei euch die hosen an hat



huhu lars, 
ich bin ja eher so der gemütlich couchpotato und werde nur von sanni gezwungen fahrrad zu fahren - soviel zu den hosen.

wir holen chris burns so gegen 7 ab und wollen ca um 10 am Start sein


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Februar 2011)

Oha das Wetter soll ja .... werden !


----------



## weng (24. Februar 2011)

Das Wetter wird der Hammer Herr Fahning


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Februar 2011)

Ja ja du sagst es  der Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (24. Februar 2011)

@chris: wir kommen sonst auch samstag einmal rum, dann kann man gleich schauen ob der helm past
 oder ist samstag geschlossene geselschaft


----------



## Whiplash01 (24. Februar 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ja ja du sagst es  der Hammer



... das Wetter wird echt der Hammer, geil 

http://www.agrarwetter.net/Agrar-Wetter/profi-wetter.php?SITEID=60&con=


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Februar 2011)

ja ja Agrarwetter ! Hör auf darauf habe ich schon mal gehört und dann war in Braunlage Regen den ganzen Tag.

Wir sind keine Bauern sondern Biker !!!!!!!


----------



## norco_2009 (24. Februar 2011)

da spricht doch nur der neid aus danny, der arme muss zuhause bleiben und lernen


----------



## weng (24. Februar 2011)

Doch Samstag is offen, das kann ich mir NOCH NICHT leisten na denn kommt ma rum


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Februar 2011)

nene Ich will ! Damit ich eine Festanstellung bei Cris im Laden bekomme 
Haben ja heute schon verhandelt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (24. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich erst mal im Laden arbeite weht da aber ein anderer Wind Jungens !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (24. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Calimero... (24. Februar 2011)

Hä also ist Samstag in Malle nix los oder wie ?!


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Februar 2011)

Doch Philipp wir regeln das !


----------



## weng (24. Februar 2011)

Ja genau Danny der laufwind, denn ich werd dich so scheuchen und pausen gibs auch nich, es sei denn


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Februar 2011)

Ich  dich an ! Ich bin unwürdig


----------



## stylo (24. Februar 2011)

weng schrieb:


> Ja genau Danny der laufwind



ich lach mich kaputt jungens,ihr habt echt nen schaden


----------



## fiddel (25. Februar 2011)

3 stunden ncht hale von pinneberg?...hab immer gedacht wir fahren länger


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Februar 2011)

http://video.mpora.com/watch/EHIm2uQ18/

Das Ende ist ja mal Krank ! 

Cris der zeigt dir mal wie es mit dem Rad geht


----------



## fiddel (25. Februar 2011)

ey danny wusste garnet das es das video von uns gibt!
war schon was da letzte saison, wa?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (25. Februar 2011)

Ja meinste wir sind so gut.


----------



## Calimero... (25. Februar 2011)

Elite eben...

Edit gibt den Hinweis auf Ironie!


----------



## stylo (25. Februar 2011)

@philip...ja genau das mit der ironie müsen wa jetzt immer mit dazu schreiben!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Februar 2011)

Achtung Ironie ! 

Wer kommt morgen zum Biken für 1 - 2 Stunden nach Malente ?


----------



## Calimero... (25. Februar 2011)

Boar ey Mr. Verweichlicht.... 1 bis 2 Stunden. Wie wärs mit 3 bis 4 ?!
Ich hab schon Bock allerdings ist Sprit momentan reichlich teuer, das lohnt für 1 Stunde nicht, musst schon mindestens 2 Stunden da sein denn !


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Februar 2011)

na dann 2 stunden aber dann früh da sein


----------



## Calimero... (25. Februar 2011)

Was ist bei dir früh ?! Sach ne Zeit an.


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Februar 2011)

so gegen 10-11 ! Sonst wird das zuspät


----------



## Calimero... (25. Februar 2011)

Wenn 11 für dich dann okay ist geht das klar ! 11 bis 13 denn, könnte vorerst das letzte Mal sein, dass ich in Malente fahr :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (25. Februar 2011)

hmmm...werde morgen auch mal rumschauen...


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Februar 2011)

na also dann bis morgen ! Und nicht verschlafen


----------



## -SHREDDER- (26. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Februar 2011)




----------



## Calimero... (26. Februar 2011)

Deine Apfelschorle wirst du wohl nie wiedersehen Chris ! Sorry hatte die total vergessen ^^

@ Danny: Das ist doch ein altes Foto, tu nicht so als wenn du heute gefahren wärst.... ;>


----------



## norco_2009 (26. Februar 2011)

was für ein krasser biker auf dem bild, sieht mir nach norddeutscher elite aus

ps: deine bewerbung ist ja mal der hammer, du sollst wohl bei chris erstmal im schaufenster stehen mit den klamotten hab ich so gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (26. Februar 2011)

will die bewerbung auch sehen!!!zeig her danny!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Februar 2011)

Cris das hätte ich nicht gedacht von dir das du Privatkram einfachso Lars zeigst 

@ Philipp 

Das ist von heute weißt du doch  die Bilder werden gerade auf Picasa hochgeladen.
hoffe es ist was dabei 

@ Dirk 
Kümmer dich mal lieber um die Bestellung Junge , dann bekommst die eventuell zu sehen !!


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Februar 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone/MalenteHolm26022011#


----------



## stylo (26. Februar 2011)

@danny....hat dich hauke bei dem bild angesprungen???


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Februar 2011)

nicht ganz wollte er aber ! Vollen Einsatz halt


----------



## fiddel (27. Februar 2011)

wo will hauke denn hin...


----------



## schoko404 (27. Februar 2011)

...schnauze rentner fahren halt gemütlicher (auch mal neben der strecke!!)


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Februar 2011)

Der ist Kamera geil ! Wollte unbedingt in die Bildmitte


----------



## trafko (27. Februar 2011)

geiler tag heut ...sehr sehr muddy und sehr sehr nett  lars ladt heut nochmal deine gruppenbilder und das eine arschfoto von mir hoch please


----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (27. Februar 2011)

trafko schrieb:


> geiler tag heut ...sehr sehr muddy und sehr sehr nett  lars ladt heut nochmal deine gruppenbilder und das eine arschfoto von mir hoch please



ja ja, ging heiß her heute


----------



## Whiplash01 (28. Februar 2011)

trafko schrieb:


> geiler tag heut ...sehr sehr muddy und sehr sehr nett  lars ladt heut nochmal deine gruppenbilder und das eine arschfoto von mir hoch please


----------



## norco_2009 (28. Februar 2011)

mom


----------



## norco_2009 (28. Februar 2011)

was ist denn das für ein scheiss hier


----------



## norco_2009 (28. Februar 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/844316
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/844318


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Februar 2011)

Was denn los Lars kommst mit MTB-News nicht zurecht ? 

Habt ihr noch mehr Bilder gemacht ?


----------



## norco_2009 (28. Februar 2011)

chris hat noch ein paar gemacht


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Februar 2011)

na die kommen ja hier nicht na ! 

Los Cris Bilder !!!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (1. März 2011)

hier herrscht aber mal richtig ruhe  ! Was denn los hier ?
Cris sind die Teile schon da ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tammy (1. März 2011)

hat jemand interesse an meinem rahmen und oder gabel?!?


----------



## Danny-128 (1. März 2011)

ähhhm nein ! ist nichts für mich


----------



## Calimero... (1. März 2011)

Könnte am WE doch nochmal kommen, hab erstmal mein anderes Bike in die Wohnung gebracht! Und dann am 8. oder 9. vll auch mal in der Woche !


----------



## Danny-128 (1. März 2011)

ahhh sehr gut du alter schwarzwälder


----------



## Calimero... (1. März 2011)

Jau da hat man direkt Laune gehabt zu biken wenn man sich so auf der Autobahn umguckt hat und nur Berge sieht. Muss nur mal sehen, dass ich denn dort ein paar "homespots" finde :>


----------



## Whiplash01 (1. März 2011)

Calimero... schrieb:


> Jau da hat man direkt Laune gehabt zu biken wenn man sich so auf der Autobahn umguckt hat und nur Berge sieht. Muss nur mal sehen, dass ich denn dort ein paar "homespots" finde :>



Hey Flip, da wirste nicht lange suchen müssen.

Wäre cool wenn du am WE noch mal da wärst, weist du schon welchen Tag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (1. März 2011)

Jeden von den zwei ! 

Malente hat doch immer noch den besten Berg :ironie:


----------



## Calimero... (2. März 2011)

Und die schnellsten Fahrer !
Tag weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Danny-128 (2. März 2011)

egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag ! Ich habe dann die Prüfung hinter mir ! FREU


----------



## kosh_hh (2. März 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag ! Ich habe dann die Prüfung hinter mir ! FREU



dann poste hier nicht andauernd rum und lern anständig 

Viel Erfolg!!!!


----------



## Calimero... (2. März 2011)

Wärst du nicht die letzten 3 Monate nur biken gewesen und hättest etwas gelernt, würdest du in der Prüfung evtl. sogar gut abschneiden ;> 
Nene Scherz beiseite, viel Glück und Erfolg für die Prüfung !!
Hab ich das dann richtig verstanden, du bist Samstag und Sonntag auufe Strecke dann ?^^


----------



## Danny-128 (2. März 2011)

Ja so ist es !!!


----------



## Tammy (2. März 2011)

kann jemand von euch sachen im bikemarks reinstellen?


----------



## Danny-128 (2. März 2011)

Ja ich kann das !


----------



## Tammy (2. März 2011)

könntest du fürr mich meinen rahmen und gabel reinstellen? wäre super nett


----------



## Danny-128 (2. März 2011)

kriegen wir hin ! Schickst dann Bilders per Mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hacke242 (3. März 2011)

... na dann bis sonntag. endlich wieder zur mutter aller strecken.


----------



## sannihh (3. März 2011)

@ Danny, viel Erfolg für Deine Prüfung !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whiplash01 (3. März 2011)

Jo Danny, gib ALLES, damit du am WE schön Einen ausgeben kannst!


----------



## Danny-128 (3. März 2011)

Ich bin armer Schüler ! 

Aber mal was ganz anderes , da ja der Urlaub mit Schottland ein wenig verplant war , sind wir jetzt soweit dass wir nach Champery und so fahren wollen.
Also die Leute die mit wollen sollen sich mal einschreiben ! Dirk und Patrick waren ja dabei so wie ich das verstanden haben  Also wird dieses Jahr mal wieder die Schweiz Opfer der Nordmannen.


----------



## fiddel (3. März 2011)

ich wäre auch interessiert!...
bräuchte nur ne mitfahrgelegenheit!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. März 2011)

.


----------



## Danny-128 (3. März 2011)

Juli 11-20 ! Mitfahren kann bei mir schon mal keiner mehr da Auto voll ist.
Fiddel du kannst doch mit deinem Golf fahren und alles auf den Dachträger draufladen


----------



## Calimero... (3. März 2011)

Würd auch gern !! Muss mich nur einer in BW aufgabeln. Muss aber auch erstmal in Terminkalender schaun...


----------



## Danny-128 (3. März 2011)

Das bekommen wir FLip ! als Student hat man ja immer zeit nich wa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (3. März 2011)

Ich will auch!
Als Student hab ich ja auch immer Zeit!


----------



## Danny-128 (3. März 2011)

Ja sage ich ja ! Also alles rein in den Ford und die Maus auch , ab nach Crans Montana


----------



## -SHREDDER- (4. März 2011)

.


----------



## fiddel (4. März 2011)

der gepäckträger kurvt dann leider schon warscheinlich an der promenade von malle rum


----------



## Danny-128 (4. März 2011)

Ach dann nimm halt meinen !!!!!


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. März 2011)

Wer von der NDDE  ist den morgen so an unserer WC - Strecke??

@ Danny, Prüfung schon durch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calimero... (4. März 2011)

Das sind 2 sehr gute Fragen, deren Antworten ich auch brauche 
Edit: Ist der Schnee und das Eis endlich weg ?


----------



## Danny-128 (4. März 2011)

Ja Schnee sollte weg sein ! Also ich denke mal ich bin morgen da ! Wann natürlich sehr früh


----------



## norco_2009 (4. März 2011)

ach leute am wochenende fahren ist doch total out.
wie wäre es denn lieber am montag, dienstag oder mittwoch
zufahren und dann am besten gleich nach thale 
nur die harten fahren in der woche


----------



## Danny-128 (4. März 2011)

Nur die , die scheiß Arbeitszeiten haben fahren in der Woche !!  
Dann wirst du ja die große Überraschung ja nicht sehen


----------



## Camper122222 (4. März 2011)

ist denn morgen jmd am track? 
mfg tobi ii


----------



## Calimero... (4. März 2011)

Wat für ne Überraschung ? :O
Am Mittwoch könnte ich evtl. Lars aber nicht nach Thale ^^ höchstens in Malle !!
Bin denn wohl morgen dabei !


----------



## norco_2009 (4. März 2011)

also ich kriege sonntag meine überraschung und es hat 2räder


----------



## Danny-128 (4. März 2011)

http://video.mpora.com/watch/Kdbbm44rO/

Schon mal als einstimmung für Champery


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. März 2011)

Scheint ja morgen doch was los zu sein an der Strecke, dann komme ich auf jeden auch! Bin so ab 13:00 da.

@ Lars: Mittwoch könnte klappen in Male. wie wat zwei Räder, neues Bike?!

@ Danny: welche Überraschung, los erzähl, NEUGIER!


----------



## kosh_hh (4. März 2011)

@danny @lars
ich hab es früher schon bei den Frauen gehasst, wenn man erst heiß gemacht wurde und dann nichts passiert ist.

also was jetzt für Überraschungen??????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calimero... (4. März 2011)

Ja echt Lars und Danny gebt mal etwas mehr preis von euren Überraschungen, bei lars hört sichs ja ganz nach Honda-Bike an HAHA 

Wenn schon alle so anfangen... ich hab heute meine Überraschung bestellt !! Allerdings weiß Danny schon wovon ich rede, wenns ers nicht vergessen hat...

@Danny: Du bist denn morgen sicher auf der Strecke ? Bis wann ca. ?


----------



## Danny-128 (4. März 2011)

naja so wie letztes mal Flip ! 

Die überraschung kommt Sonntag aus Pinneberg ! Ich sach nur neuer Typ mit neuer Rad.

und Flip deine neuen D...... habe ich nicht vergessen will ich jamal sehen das heiße Teil


----------



## norco_2009 (4. März 2011)

mhhh aus Pinneberg, das kann doch nix gutes heissen, ne kleiner scherz


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. März 2011)

... is das hier heute rate mal mit Rosenthal, kosh hat Recht, das nervt!


----------



## Calimero... (4. März 2011)

Bringst denn bitte ne Harke mit Danny ?
Ist der Typ mit neuem Rad denn Sonntag auf der Strecke ?^^
Das "D" wirst du denn erst sehen wenns in die Schweiz geht, bis nächste Woche Mittwoch wird es wohl nicht hier sein.


----------



## norco_2009 (4. März 2011)

wenn das bike am sonntag tip top in ordnung ist, wird es ein GT werden


----------



## schoko404 (4. März 2011)

...ich weiß es ...ich weiß es!!!...komme morgen und sonntag auch rum!!


----------



## fiddel (4. März 2011)

geil.


----------



## trafko (4. März 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalder ihr neeeeeeeeeeeeeeervt .... wie die weiber, los raus mit der sprache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calimero... (4. März 2011)

Gut wenn du schon mit der Sprache rausgerückt bist...
Demnächst darf ich einen Elka Stage 5 Dämpfer mein eigen nennen 
Bis morgen denn !!


----------



## akami (4. März 2011)

Moin!
Ich würde mich euch gerne anschließen aber mein Bike, das jetzt schon hätte bei mir sein sollen kommt erst Anfang/Mitte Mai  :'(

Ich habe auf einem der Fotos gesehen, dass einer von euch ein Mongoose DH-Bike fährt. Wollte mir das Ding auch mal holen. Saugeile Optik, fährt es sich auch so?

Na dann viel Spaß beim Shredden am WE


----------



## Calimero... (4. März 2011)

Das Mungoo gehört mir und ich bin sehr zufrieden, hab allerdings nur wenig Vergleichswerte. Das Dämpfungssystem funtioniert einwandfrei und die Parts die dran sind, können sich auch sehen lassen bei dem Preis. Wenn ich nochmal die Chance hätte... ich würds wieder nehmen!


----------



## akami (4. März 2011)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Ich Depp. Ansonsten TOP  !!!


----------



## Danny-128 (4. März 2011)

Also ihr müsst schon alle Sonntag kommen wenn ihr das  nicht verpassen wollt ! 
Also wenn das wie bei den weibern ablaufen würde hätte ich gesagt :
Kommt jemand mit auf Klo ich weiß da was 

@ Akami 

Tja schade kannst ja trotzdem mal vorbei schauen !


----------



## kosh_hh (4. März 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> naja so wie letztes mal Flip !
> 
> Die überraschung kommt Sonntag aus Pinneberg ! Ich sach nur neuer Typ mit neuer Rad.
> 
> und Flip deine neuen D...... habe ich nicht vergessen will ich jamal sehen das heiße Teil



achso danny - du meinst Marc der glücklicherweise Gesund aus Afghanistan wieder da ist. Aber psst nicht den anderen erzählen, dann ists ja keine Überraschung mehr 

Und bloß nicht erzählen, dass er sich ein Intense 951 zugelegt hat. Das ist noch richtig geheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (4. März 2011)

Ich kann Sonntag nicht, erzählst du es mir dann morgen?!


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. März 2011)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> achso danny - du meinst Marc der glücklicherweise Gesund aus Afghanistan wieder da ist. Aber psst nicht den anderen erzählen, dann ists ja keine Überraschung mehr
> 
> Und bloß nicht erzählen, dass er sich ein Intense 951 zugelegt hat. Das ist noch richtig geheim


----------



## Danny-128 (4. März 2011)

Toll Kosh ! 

Das war doch noch geheim ! Jetzt kommt keiner mehr.  
Du nimmst allen die Illusion


----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. März 2011)

Wasn hier?? Jo, gesund zurück ist er und Kohle gleich aufm Kopp gehauen!! Also, Sonntag will ich endlich mal wieder fahren nach gefühlten ein Jahr Pause!!! Cris und ich sind da bis dann!! Gruss MArc


----------



## sannihh (4. März 2011)

schade, schade....so hoher Besuch und ich muss arbeiten ))


----------



## stylo (4. März 2011)

@marc...dann mal herzlich willkommen wieder zu hause!!!!

schade ich bin leider we auch nicht da,bin in der alten heimat namens hauptstadt


----------



## Danny-128 (5. März 2011)

@ Dirk seit wann ist TF die Hauptstadt ?  ? ? ? ? ? ? Juunge 

@Sanni 

Dann mach halt mal blau !


----------



## stylo (5. März 2011)

@danny...verrat nicht immer alles mungoooooooo


----------



## Danny-128 (5. März 2011)

So wer ist schon wach und bereit zum Biken ? Außer Dirk


----------



## weng (5. März 2011)

Ich bin wach aber nich bereit zum biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (5. März 2011)

Du sollst ja auch noch dein Brot verdienen und morgen gas geben.


----------



## trafko (5. März 2011)

junge ich war schon 5km laufen morgens um acht ... du alder fourcrosstyp musst dich jetzt auch mal ranhalten


----------



## Danny-128 (5. März 2011)

Ja geht los alter.


----------



## hacke242 (5. März 2011)

...sag mal wer ist denn morgen in malle?
hätte große lust mal wieder vorbei zu schneien.


----------



## Danny-128 (5. März 2011)

schneien triffst ! Also ich bin da und noch ein paar jungs aus Pinneberg.
Die Strecke ist echt fies rutschig bis schlammig


----------



## -SHREDDER- (5. März 2011)

.


----------



## Calimero... (5. März 2011)

Jo heut Mittag wars noch okay aber als ich dann nachher da war, wars schon dolle nass... ging aber trotzdem noch gut. Denk mal dass das morgen nicht viel anders sein wird.


----------



## Danny-128 (5. März 2011)

denke ich auch aber morgen wird der Sprung nochmal versucht !


----------



## Calimero... (5. März 2011)

Doch nicht etwa von dir ?! Denn versuch das mal aufzunehem, werd morgen nicht da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (5. März 2011)

warum nicht ? Hast kein Auto ?
Naja dann mach morgen mal nicht so dolle !


----------



## fiddel (6. März 2011)

welcher sprung badey?????


----------



## Danny-128 (6. März 2011)

Das sage ich dir wenn du mal rum kommst ! 
Also hacken in Teer und hoch mit dir.


----------



## norco_2009 (6. März 2011)

so wer hat denn morgen zeit zum biken, freiwillige vor wetter soll auch wieder bombe werden


----------



## Calimero... (6. März 2011)

Ich hatte ursprünglich Mittwoch gesagt aber Dienstag passts besser.
Morgen nicht da muss ich noch arbeiten aber Dienstag würd ich kommen, wenn noch wer dabei ist !!
Wie siehts mit neuem bike aus Lars ?


----------



## Danny-128 (6. März 2011)

Ja Lars was sagt das neue ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calimero... (6. März 2011)

Ja Danny was sagt der Sprung ? ^^


----------



## norco_2009 (6. März 2011)

@phillipp: dienstag ist auch gut und mit dem neuen bike ist erstmal nix geworden aber die suche geht weiter.
dafür gibt es morgen erstmal ne neue schaltung


----------



## trafko (6. März 2011)

so ... danny und ich ham schon getagt  nächstes we kleine abstecher nach segeberg or what


----------



## norco_2009 (6. März 2011)

ach was willst du da denn??? mit den kindern im wald spielen!!!


----------



## trafko (6. März 2011)

ich glaub ich schick die buben mal in die wuthöhle


----------



## Danny-128 (6. März 2011)

@ Flip 

Ne bin heute kaum zum fahren gekommen , da das intense von Marc eine kleine Sonderbehandlung brauchte 

@ Patrick 

Jo geht scharf !


----------



## norco_2009 (6. März 2011)

oder gleich auf die stille treppe


----------



## Mr_Banyan (6. März 2011)

Verdammter Baumarkt Intäns


----------



## Danny-128 (6. März 2011)

Ja der Rahmen geht ja so , aber die Anbauteile sind nicht so top.  
Am besten gleich einen


----------



## Danny-128 (6. März 2011)

oder den hier http://www.77designz.com/products-2/direct-mount-stem/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (6. März 2011)

Sehr gut, Hope wird glaube ich, nicht für die 09er hergestellt. Aber das andere Ding gefällt auch!! Mal sehen, was bei Cris zu Ordern ist!


----------



## norco_2009 (7. März 2011)

@ Phillipp: sieht es aus mit morgen bist du am start und wenn ja um wieviel uhr???


wer hat denn am letzten märz wochenende lust auf Thale????


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. März 2011)

@ Lars: wenn du das WE am 26. - 27.03. meinst bin ich dabei!

Wie schauts den jetzt am Mittwoch aus, willste da auch nochmal nach Male, oder reicht dir morgen?


----------



## norco_2009 (7. März 2011)

@lutz: ja das WE meine ich.
mittwoch geht auch in ordnung von der seuche kann man ja nie genug kriegen


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. März 2011)

norco_2009 schrieb:


> @lutz: ja das WE meine ich.
> mittwoch geht auch in ordnung von der seuche kann man ja nie genug kriegen



Stimmt, den bis Mittwoch, werde so gegen 12.00 Uhr aufschlagen.


----------



## norco_2009 (7. März 2011)

jo super kannst du denn am mittwoch noch an die ellbogenschoner denken


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. März 2011)

Yes, liegen schon im Auto.


----------



## Calimero... (7. März 2011)

Also ich würd morgen gerne. Würd so 12, 12.30 dort erscheinen.
Gehts das klar Lars ?
Kommst du denn morgen auch Lutz ?


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. März 2011)

Calimero... schrieb:


> Also ich würd morgen gerne. Würd so 12, 12.30 dort erscheinen.
> Kommst du denn morgen auch Lutz ?



Hi Flip, ne, ich bin Morgen den ganzen Tag in Rostock, geht leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cris-py (7. März 2011)

norco_2009 schrieb:


> ach was willst du da denn??? mit den kindern im wald spielen!!!



Na....wer versteht hier keine Ironie ???

Solltet ihr tatsächlich zum Stress machen nach SE kommen wollen dann verschiebt dass mal auf Mitte April---dann bin ich auch wieder da damit es sich lohnt !


----------



## norco_2009 (7. März 2011)

ob du nun beim stress machen dabei bist oder nicht wird wohl keine auswirkung haben
@phillipp: geht klar bin denn auch so um die uhrzeit da


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (7. März 2011)

cris-py schrieb:


> Na....wer versteht hier keine Ironie ???




welche ironie???  (ironisch gemeint!!!)


----------



## cris-py (7. März 2011)

norco_2009 schrieb:


> ob du nun beim stress machen dabei bist oder nicht wird wohl keine auswirkung haben
> 
> 
> Übermut kommt vor dem Fall ....


----------



## Calimero... (7. März 2011)

Leute gibts >.<


----------



## Danny-128 (7. März 2011)

He Marc das mit der Ufo hat nicht geklappt dafür  habe ich mir jetzt die TLD Weste gekauft für ein schnapper bei Ebay. Neu natürlich, ist auch LB kompatibel. Also Cris wenn du auch nochmal zuschlagen willst sage bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (7. März 2011)

jungs wenn man sich über mein dreckigen arsch lustig macht muss man auch die eier dafür haben  ... kommt doch einfach mal am we nach malente, da bin ich auch da, da können wir das ganze auch mal persönlich face to face bequatschen und nich übers inet!!!


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (7. März 2011)

wieso face to face? willst du deinen arsch an unserem reiben?

musst halt mit dem selbstläufer leben, wenn du dein dreckiges face online stellst


----------



## trafko (7. März 2011)

folgt bitte meinem arsch hier her ....http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8088414#post8088414


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. März 2011)

Calimero... schrieb:


> Leute gibts >.<



... du sagst es.


----------



## Calimero... (7. März 2011)

Bist du morgen auch da Danny ?


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (7. März 2011)

trafko schrieb:


> folgt bitte meinem arsch hier her ....http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8088414#post8088414





gut, dass auch leute die in oft malente fahren aus dem segeberger raum kommen!!   ( user muss hohlbirne sein)


----------



## trafko (7. März 2011)

er weis ja an wer gemeint is


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (7. März 2011)

trafko schrieb:


> er weis ja an wer gemeint is




user ist hohlbirne


----------



## Danny-128 (7. März 2011)

@ Flip 

ne habe morgen erst gegen 15:00 uhr feierabend ! Bin also erst gegen 16:00 uhr daheim.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (7. März 2011)

Wäre auch frech, wenn das geklappt hätte!! Ich kann sie aber auch für den vollen Preis wärmstens empfehlen(bisher)! Glückwunsch zur TLD! Schaut erstmal gut aus. Mal sehen ob sie hält was sie verspricht. Preis möchte ich gar nicht hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (7. März 2011)

sag mal danny....was macht die crc-order??


----------



## Danny-128 (8. März 2011)

die , hoffe ich mal , das sie diese Woche noch kommt ! Irgendwie dauert das bei denen im Moment immer ein wenig.


----------



## norco_2009 (8. März 2011)

die leute die heute arbeiten müssen tun mir ja echt leid.
ich werde gleich mal losfahren zum biken bei dem saugeilen wetter


----------



## Danny-128 (8. März 2011)

http://www.mtbmovies.com/movies.php?id=1054


----------



## Calimero... (8. März 2011)

Daumen hoch für alle die heut in Malente biken waren !!


----------



## schoko404 (8. März 2011)




----------



## norco_2009 (8. März 2011)




----------



## Danny-128 (8. März 2011)

ach das sollt ihr erst mal nachweisen !


----------



## norco_2009 (8. März 2011)

Das glaubt dir sowieso keiner danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (8. März 2011)

klar ! Bin ja wohl immer vor Ort


----------



## Danny-128 (8. März 2011)

Achtung Achtung !!!

Beim Bunzelman in Hilchenbach findet am 10. April ein DH Rennen an seinem Hausberg statt. Es ist ein Teil vom Knollencup. 
Ich würde sagen man verbindet das Wochenende mit einem Aufenthalt in Winterberg und dem Rennen ! 
Wer ist dabei ????


----------



## trafko (8. März 2011)

wie gesagt wenns passt ISCH !  entscheid das denn ne woche vorher...


----------



## schoko404 (8. März 2011)

Bin dabei - aber nur wenn du dir bis dahin die Haare wieder wachsen lässt...


----------



## markus OH (8. März 2011)

@ Danny   habt ihr am Samstag eigentlich noch einen guten Sprung in der Kieskuhle hinbekommen oder war der Untergrund doch zu weich?

  Wie waren denn heute die Bedingungen in Malente?


----------



## Calimero... (8. März 2011)

Heute hats ein wenig an Grip gemangelt, was sich aber im Laufe des Tages etwas gebessert hat. Im unteren Teil liegt immernoch Schnee, der Rest der Strecke war aber trocken. Ansonsten war heute natürlich Bombenwetter!

Achja... der Gammelbaum ist weg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (8. März 2011)

@ Markus 

Ne ich habe es sein lassen an dem Tag aber Hauke hat ein rausgehauen !!!
Tobi auch der war super lustig  

Am besten fragst mal Flip oder LArs die waren heute da zum Biken , wollen morgen auch wieder hin. Denke mal das ist schon besser geworden! 
Sonntag war ja auch ganz okay. 

@ Hauke 

Kein ding , das bekomme ich hin ! BTW : Fieses Photo du da hast


----------



## norco_2009 (8. März 2011)

juhu endlich einen neuen rahmen gekauft


----------



## Danny-128 (8. März 2011)

kein GT oder ?


----------



## norco_2009 (8. März 2011)

yes


----------



## Danny-128 (8. März 2011)

ein DHi oder was ? Hoffentlich ein Fury nicht so ein Hondabike


----------



## Calimero... (9. März 2011)

Ha so schnell kanns gehen Lars ! Was isses denn nun geworden ?


----------



## norco_2009 (9. März 2011)

es ist ein DHI geworden


----------



## Danny-128 (9. März 2011)

Ich wusste es Juunge. Na dann bau mal dein Raumschiff Enterprise zusammen.


----------



## sannihh (9. März 2011)

Das Wochenende naht.....die Wetterprognose ist grandios !!!
Also auf nach Thale am Sonntag!!!!
Um zahlreiche Teilnahme wird gebeten


----------



## Danny-128 (9. März 2011)

Muss leider nein sagen. Sonst gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (9. März 2011)

ja am 26 oder 27 wäre auch gut um nach thale zufahren


----------



## markus OH (9. März 2011)

Bei mir reicht es leider nur für Malente am Samstag


----------



## Mr_Banyan (10. März 2011)

Wenn es mit den Vorbauten klappt, denke ich, werden Cris und ich mal am So. in Thale vorbeischauen


----------



## kosh_hh (11. März 2011)

juhu


----------



## trafko (11. März 2011)

Falls mein Steuersatz kommt und ich ihn beim einbau nich kaputt mach konm ich auch wieder mit


----------



## Danny-128 (11. März 2011)

wenn ihr schon da seit testet mal das mit der Uhr !! 
Und Cris nimm eine Schaufel mit


----------



## Whiplash01 (11. März 2011)

Na toll, alle in Thale am Sonntag, ist den morgen auch jemand in Malente??


----------



## Danny-128 (11. März 2011)

ich denke schon !


----------



## Danny-128 (11. März 2011)

Was halten die Schweiz Urlauber von einer Tour angefangen in Val di Sole weiter nach Monte Tamaro von dort aus nach Laax kurz schlafen dann wieter nach Crans Montana kurz Biken und dann ums Eck ist auch noch Verbier !
Wenn man dann noch kann ist ja auch noch Champery drin !! Somit haben wir einige WC Strecken gesehen ??!!
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Malente&daddr=val+di+sole+to:Monte+Tamaro+to:Chur+to:Laax+to:Crans+Montana+to:Verbier+to:Champ%C3%A9ry+to:Malente&hl=de&geocode=FeqhOgMdLB-hACmPnPfrtWWyRzGgJ1jGY4kkBA%3BFZX9wgIdMAikACkhkRyC7veCRzHMxkcFfHefRQ%3BFVx9vwIdqEiHACk1km99gcuFRzFL1Wb6s4RhCg%3BFS78ygIdyl2RAClVW_eKdseERzEwHwHXpnhPKw%3BFXwzygId60SNACml1YTON9yERzHm6FOKDmf3Qw%3BFWyawgIdovdxACGWIOaJO951dw%3BFQxfvwIdkiduAClzqab3zs-ORzGRiCcNnD7e_w%3BFeuSwAIdwdloACnLigaxbKWORzEO5-xr-tLe_w%3BFeqhOgMdLB-hACmPnPfrtWWyRzGgJ1jGY4kkBA&mra=ps&sll=49.79157,9.255705&sspn=10.785881,24.433594&ie=UTF8&ll=49.710273,10.019531&spn=10.804728,24.433594&z=6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (11. März 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Was halten die Schweiz Urlauber von einer Tour angefangen in Val di Sole weiter nach Monte Tamaro von dort aus nach Laax kurz schlafen dann wieter nach Crans Montana kurz Biken und dann ums Eck ist auch noch Verbier !
> Wenn man dann noch kann ist ja auch noch Champery drin !! Somit haben wir ein WC Strecken gesehen ??!!
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Malente&daddr=val+di+sole+to:Monte+Tamaro+to:Chur+to:Laax+to:Crans+Montana+to:Verbier+to:Champ%C3%A9ry+to:Malente&hl=de&geocode=FeqhOgMdLB-hACmPnPfrtWWyRzGgJ1jGY4kkBA%3BFZX9wgIdMAikACkhkRyC7veCRzHMxkcFfHefRQ%3BFVx9vwIdqEiHACk1km99gcuFRzFL1Wb6s4RhCg%3BFS78ygIdyl2RAClVW_eKdseERzEwHwHXpnhPKw%3BFXwzygId60SNACml1YTON9yERzHm6FOKDmf3Qw%3BFWyawgIdovdxACGWIOaJO951dw%3BFQxfvwIdkiduAClzqab3zs-ORzGRiCcNnD7e_w%3BFeuSwAIdwdloACnLigaxbKWORzEO5-xr-tLe_w%3BFeqhOgMdLB-hACmPnPfrtWWyRzGgJ1jGY4kkBA&mra=ps&sll=49.79157,9.255705&sspn=10.785881,24.433594&ie=UTF8&ll=49.710273,10.019531&spn=10.804728,24.433594&z=6



... nicht schlecht!!


----------



## stylo (11. März 2011)

@danny...alter vadder,das ist ja mal ne strecke!!! 

also ich +1 wären morgen auch da in malle


----------



## Danny-128 (11. März 2011)

sind bloß 3000 Km ! Aber die Lohen sich


----------



## markus OH (11. März 2011)

Mein Bruder und ich sind morgen in Malente.
  Wer währe denn noch da?


----------



## Calimero... (11. März 2011)

Danny die Tour musste umdrehen. Ich möcht ja schließlich auch noch mit. Das würde denn aber sowieso entweder Hin oder Rücktour für einen ein ziemlich weiter Umweg sein >.>

Naja schöne Grüße aus BW !


----------



## Danny-128 (11. März 2011)

Das bekommen wir schon hin Flip ! Dann musst du halt halt an der Autobahn auf uns  warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (11. März 2011)

ich bin sonntag am Start in Malente


----------



## Mr_Banyan (11. März 2011)

Jau Danny Die Tour ist Mörder.............geil


----------



## Danny-128 (11. März 2011)

Ja ich finde das mal ein interessantes Rahmenprogramm 
Naja es kommen dann auf jedefall Du , Cris und Heike ähh Hauke mit ! 
Es ist erst mal nur ein Vorschlag aber man kann sich ja über alles unterhalten  
Jetzt stellt sich bloß noch die Frage wer wie mit wem fährt ? 
Wenn Cris bis dahin sein sponsoring Van hat könnte er ja mit dir fahren ! 
Und ich mit Hauke , bloß mit welchen Bus


----------



## fiddel (12. März 2011)

gibt es denn schon nen groben zeitraum?


----------



## schoko404 (12. März 2011)

11. bis 20. JULI


----------



## Danny-128 (12. März 2011)

Fiddel willst du etwa mit ? Das wäre ja der Hammer .


----------



## fiddel (12. März 2011)

ich habs doch schon geschrieben das ich hammer bock hätte!...
muss halt nur gucken obs mitm urlaub klappt! 

es wäre sehr nais...wenn man dafür nur 5 tage urlaub nehmen müsste also fr. bis. so.?!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (12. März 2011)

.


----------



## trafko (12. März 2011)

ich komm morgen nach malente ... wer kommt mit mir?


----------



## Danny-128 (12. März 2011)

hättest mal lieber heute kommen sollen ! Man ist die Strecke geil gewesen schön griffig und schnell ! Bin aber immer noch nicht ganz über den Kicker rüber 
Wegen morgen muss ich mal schauen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (12. März 2011)

man das war echt ein schöner tag heute,war auch reichlich besucht


----------



## trafko (12. März 2011)

jaja ich habs kapiert war geil heute  hab mein bike aber erst um drei fertig gehabt, da hätte sich das nich mehr gelohnt loszufahren :/ hmmm wenn morgen nix los is überleg ich mir doch nochmal ob ich mich dem thale mongos anschließe


----------



## Danny-128 (12. März 2011)

Würde ich dann auch mal in betracht ziehen an deiner Stelle ! 

Mir ist es zu weit und der Lift zu langsam 

@ Dirk was ist den mit den Bilders von Tim ????


----------



## xc90 (12. März 2011)

war die Strecke heute trocken?


----------



## stylo (12. März 2011)

@danny....ja keine ahnung,werden bestimmt erst morgen hochgeladen.weil er ist doch mit seiner perle los,weißt ja! 

@patrick...nee du also war echt geil heute auf der strecke


----------



## Danny-128 (12. März 2011)

Aber sowas von ! War schon fast nicht mehr schön oder Dirk ?


----------



## stylo (12. März 2011)

doch also es war mega geil,mega griffig und dann noch diese sonne,hammer jungäää!!!


----------



## norco_2009 (13. März 2011)




----------



## stylo (13. März 2011)

was los lars???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (13. März 2011)

tach leutz.
hoffe ich schaffe es auch mal wieder nach BadM.
Wir haben allerdings ein Haus gekauft, was die nächsten Monate  erst mal Ersthobby sein wird - seufz
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## A**x (13. März 2011)

Ist heute jemand fahren ?


----------



## Danny-128 (13. März 2011)

Ja denke mal im Laufe des Tages.


----------



## A**x (13. März 2011)

Wann werden die Bilder von Gestern Hochgeladen


----------



## Danny-128 (13. März 2011)

keine ahnung wann das passiert !


----------



## Danny-128 (13. März 2011)

Dirk ich glaube ich muss die 66 in den Panzer verbauen ! Schönes Freeride HT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calimero... (13. März 2011)

Gib mir !! Oder das Tazer !!
Race Face macht zu... hab nur grad kein Geld für ne Atlas >.<


----------



## Danny-128 (13. März 2011)

Die gibts bald im Ausverkauf wenn die pleite sind  
was willst du den mit nem  HT ? können ja tauschen gegen dein Boot`r


----------



## Calimero... (13. März 2011)

Jaa das Mongoo-bike hättest gern wa ?!  Das geb ich nicht her... aber kannst mein Bergamont Platoon dafür haben ^^


----------



## Danny-128 (13. März 2011)

was dat denn ?


----------



## stylo (13. März 2011)

@danny........äääääääähhhhhh scheiß idee


----------



## fiddel (13. März 2011)

jmd noch n 40 casting rumfliegen??

 und nein danny dein schrottes möchte ich nicht!^^


----------



## stylo (13. März 2011)

@fidddel......sag mal wolltest deine kiste nicht los werden??


----------



## Danny-128 (13. März 2011)

@ Fiddel 

Warum nicht ? 
Oder du gibts mir deine Gabel und ich kümmer mich um ein Casting


----------



## trafko (13. März 2011)

hab mir gerade den live übertragung von "loose" angeschaut und muss echt sagen KRASS ... bin am überlegen für 15euro mir den nochmal zu holen, die jungs sind nur an der grenze der bodenhaftung!!!

@danny: was baust du denn da fürn komischen kram zusammen ... das 5te jetzt oder wie?


----------



## Danny-128 (13. März 2011)

ne das 4. erst ? Oder ? 5. schon 

Ist halt in meinem Schuppen und will Zuneigung ! 

Fand das jetzt nicht dolle muss ich mal sagen. Hab ihn aber auch nicht ganz gesehen.
Aber 15 â¬ ist er mir nicht wert !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (13. März 2011)

na wie die jungs abgehen is aber amtlich!!


----------



## Danny-128 (13. März 2011)

naja sind halt alles Profis ! Musst nach Köln ziehen dann kannst das auch


----------



## trafko (13. März 2011)

alder ich bin NDDE... was soll ich da noch beigebracht bekommen


----------



## Danny-128 (13. März 2011)

stimmt !   

Habt ihr das mal mit der Uhr in Thale getestet ? Freelap und so


----------



## trafko (13. März 2011)

jup ... shaun pagels hats getestet... is ganz witzig aber ich glaub er hat nich so richtig durchgesehen ^^( er hat ja kein internet und kann das ja jetzt nich lesen...hahahaha) das beste was sie bei ihm angezeigt hat war eine 3:48


----------



## Danny-128 (13. März 2011)

Alta das ist ja mal voll schlecht !  
Da isser ja beim Rennen mit Regen schneller gewesen. 
Und will er jetzt zu schlagen oder nicht ? Der Sean Pagels


----------



## Danny-128 (13. März 2011)

Thale 2009 mein Final Lauf 

93 	



	FAHNING Daniel 	

	Free 	Men 	1981 	


	GER 	
	3:48.369 	41.302 	


	225


----------



## Timmey79 (13. März 2011)

Ein paar Bilder vom Samstag

https://picasaweb.google.com/116344080809503969670/1303201102#


----------



## Danny-128 (13. März 2011)

Danke Tim ! 

Junge da geht er aber tief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (13. März 2011)

also der danny geht ja mal richtig steil jungäää


----------



## Danny-128 (13. März 2011)

yeahhh ! Du aber auch Elvis musst bloß noch die die Pobacken in die andere Richtung drücken , dann wirds noch tiefer Juunge !


----------



## stylo (13. März 2011)

das stimmt,bekomms irgendwie nicht richtig gebacken...weißt ja,man wird ja nicht jünger!!


----------



## Danny-128 (13. März 2011)

ne hast recht ! Du alter Sack 

Hattest ja aber auch rücken ! Vom vielen Sex


----------



## stylo (13. März 2011)

jup .... weißt ja wenns hinten weh tut sollte man vorne aufhören


----------



## Danny-128 (13. März 2011)

Jaja du armer Elvis ! Dabei wiegt Mo doch gar nicht so viel ?????
Naja erhol dich mal die Woche vom Stress im Wald und so. Hast ja wieder BW angesagt ab morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (13. März 2011)

lappen


----------



## Egika (14. März 2011)

Moin zusammen!

Muß hier mal die Diskussion entern ;-)
Bin nämlich vor kurzem aus Stuttgart nach Neumünster gezogen und noch auf der Suche nach Auslauf für mein MTB.
War am WoE mal in den Harburger Bergen. Schönes Auf und ab da, aber da hätte ich auch mit dem HT fahren können.
Lohnt es sich, nach Malente zu fahren? Wie muß ich mir das vorstellen? Gibt es eine Strecke, die Ihr da durch den Wald gebaut habt und die man dann den ganzen Tag fährt oder kann man da auch ne schöne Runde mit anderen Trails zusammenstellen?
Braucht man für den Kurs nen Fullface?

Schönen Tag!
Egika


----------



## Calimero... (14. März 2011)

Da muss ich aber mal deinen Post entern...
Bin vor kurzem nach VS-Schwenningen gezogen, und such jetzt ebenfalls DH/FR Spots in der Nähe, kannste mir da weiterhelfen ?^^

Malente ist halt ne Strecke die da in den Wald gezimmert wurde mit Sprüngen und Drops. Singletrail gibts auch, aber man muss dann nach jeder Abfahrt hochschieben (es sei denn du kannst hochfahren). Kannst ja mal am WE hinfahren und sehen obs dir gefällt, am WE ist eig fast immer jemand da.


----------



## Egika (14. März 2011)

;-)
Ja, ich kann auch hochfahren. Habe keinen DH-Boliden...

In VS biste ja genau richtig. Direkt vor der Haustür geht's los!
Dummerweise haben die in Baden-Württemberg so'n blödes Gesetz, das Radfahren auf Wegen <2m Breite verbietet. Hält sich zwar keiner dran, aber deswegen gibt es nur wenige inoffizielle Spots. Offiziell sind die Bikeparks Bad Wildbad und Todtnau. Kanni ch auch beide sehr empfehlen. Jeweils einige unterschiedliche Strecken zur Auswahl (in Wildbad gibts auch nen DS, 4X und mehrere DH/FR-Strecken). Dirtparks gibt's auch einige, aber da kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus..
Frag am besten im den passenden Lokalforen noch mal.

Viel Spaß!
Egika


----------



## Danny-128 (14. März 2011)

Also ein Fullface Helm brauchste nicht ! Wenn du nur eine Tour fahren willst , aber wenn du die Mini DH Strecke fahren willst ist sowas immer gut. 
Du kannst auch eine Runde um den See fahren und dann wieder im Wald einchecken , oder suchst dir ein paar schöne Wege durchs Unterholz !
Habe ich früher auch immer gemacht bin einfach schmale Fusswege durch den Wald gefahren. 
Am besten mal vorbei kommen und dann kann ich dir schon weiter helfen


----------



## Calimero... (14. März 2011)

... je nach dem was du dann dort vor hast, kann Danny dir eins seiner 25 Fahrräder für jeden Einsatzbereich zur Verfügung stellen... ;>


----------



## trafko (14. März 2011)

erwarte dann aber auch nicht das er dich mit dem bike begleitet, denn der danny fährt nur an ausgewählten tagen im jahr ^^


----------



## akami (14. März 2011)

Falls noch wer ein Bike sucht: 








Greetz


----------



## Calimero... (14. März 2011)

Das wird für Malente nicht reichen.... da brauchste schon ein Honda !!!!
Aber vll. hat Danny ja noch eins im Schuppen ? ;D

@ Lars: Gibts schon Bilder von deinem neuen Esel ?

EDIT: Wie funktioniert denn das mit den 2 Voderradbremsen ?! 2 Hebel oder nur einer ?


----------



## Danny-128 (14. März 2011)

Hehe ! Achtung 

Werde ich hier etwa verunglimpft ? 
Naja bei Regen von der Seite fahre ich natürlich nicht  aber sonst bin ich immer vor Ort und hilfsbereit !
Also ein neues Rad brauche ich nicht , das da oben hat zu wenig Federweg 

Und man brauch nur ein Bremshebel für 2 Scheiben !!!!! Man hast du noch nie auf einem Moped gesessen ? Die haben doch meistens auch nur ein VR Bremshebel und 2 Scheiben Flip Flip da muss noch einiges nachgeholt werden.

Hier noch ein Bild aus meinen Radladen Schuppen vom schönen Honda was sich jetzt Lars gekauft hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (14. März 2011)

da bekommst ja augenkrebs


----------



## stylo (14. März 2011)

autsch,das tut weh!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (14. März 2011)

Ne nix schöner Rad ! Sonst hätte Lars ja nicht zugeschlagen


----------



## fiddel (14. März 2011)

das rad ist hier doch schon 1000 mal gepostet wurden!


----------



## Danny-128 (14. März 2011)

ja und ? Findest du es etwa hässlich ? Ein Traum auf 2 Maxxis


----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. März 2011)

Ja ist hässlich, sieht aus wie ein Klingonenschiff


----------



## akami (14. März 2011)

Ich kann mal unsere plastischen Chirurgen fragen, ob sich da noch was machen lässt


----------



## stylo (14. März 2011)

welche firmen gibts für dämpfer- und gabel-tuning???


----------



## Danny-128 (14. März 2011)

Da brauchst nichts mehr Tunen die Gabel ist schon Deluxe und der Öhlins Dämpfer ist das beste wo gibt ! 
Wird heute übrigens als Cane Creek Double Barrel verkauft !!!!!

Mal abgesehen von der Form her ist das Bike so wie es war richtig gut.

Und für sein alter entsprechend sowieso. Wartet mal ab bis Lars mit seinem Honda Bike Bild rausrückt , dann werdet ihr Bauklötze staunen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. März 2011)

Das Bike *war* richtig gut, heute gibt es aber schöneres

Tuner?? TF in UK, Akira in der Schweiz, Motopitkan in Austria, PEPE in Detc.


----------



## Calimero... (15. März 2011)

Es mag ja gut gewesen sein... aber die Optik ist derbe versaut worden.
Da hat die Army nen Stück Metall gefunden und dachte sich, warum nicht mal mit dem panzer drüberbügeln. Dann hat Honda das gute Stück gefunden und als Getriebeständer benutzt. So siehts aus...

Avalanche tunt doch auch ?! Und diverse Forum-user auch (zumindest Gabeln)


----------



## xc90 (15. März 2011)

Was für ein scheiß Teil


----------



## Danny-128 (15. März 2011)

War halt ein Experiment von Honda auf dem Bike Sektor. Die haben halt einfach ein Mopedrahmen hergenommen und ausprobiert !


----------



## xc90 (15. März 2011)

Ja, genau so soeht das ding auch aus  
grausaaammm


----------



## Calimero... (15. März 2011)

Danny willst du den Cube Rahmen behalten ?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (15. März 2011)

nee eigentlich nicht ! Der soll wenn er fertig ist weg


----------



## Calimero... (15. März 2011)

Für wlche Menge an Geld ? ^^ Haste da ne 66 drin ?! Such eigentlich nur nen Rahmen mit mehr hang zu ner Abfahrtsgeo als mein Bergamont "joa-xc(?)-bike" aber hab im Moment eh nit viel Kohle :S


----------



## Danny-128 (15. März 2011)

Ãhm das wird nichts Flip mit 100â¬ ist es da nicht getan weil will den Rahmen komplett verkaufen nicht einzeln wenn Ã¼berhaupt ! 
Eventuell behalte ich ihn ja


----------



## Calimero... (15. März 2011)

Mhh ich hätt gern son 4x HT Rahmen in den ich dann so ne 140-160er Gabel reinknallen kann  24 Toy 4 oder 5 wär nice aber die sind sooo teuer ^^
Behalt den ruhig, damit du irgendwann genug Metall hast um dein eigenes Hondabike zu machen ;>


----------



## Danny-128 (15. März 2011)

Ist Alu  

Was willst du bloß mit so vielen Rädern ?


----------



## norco_2009 (15. März 2011)

so wer kommt denn am donnerstag mit seinem honda bike nach malente zum biken???


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. März 2011)

norco_2009 schrieb:


> so wer kommt denn am donnerstag mit seinem honda bike nach malente zum biken???



ike, aber dat weißte ja...

Kommst du schon mit deinem neuen Hobel??


----------



## trafko (16. März 2011)

Jungäääääääns ich werd bekloppt... guckst du: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEUcrTRI5lQ&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - New Kids Turbo - Offizieller Trailer (Deutsch) - Ab 21.4. im Kino![/nomedia]


----------



## Danny-128 (16. März 2011)

Ich geh hin Juunge !


----------



## stylo (16. März 2011)

alda wie geil ist das denn??!!ich komm auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calimero... (16. März 2011)

Würd den gerne auch mit euch gucken, hab hier noch keinen getroffen der auf "wo is scheis vorlesung mongojungä" ;>

Schweiz Tour wird wohl auch net klappen, weil nach Vorlesungsschluss (1.7.) 3 Wochen Prüfungszeit ist >.< voll scheise jungä



Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ist Alu
> 
> Was willst du bloß mit so vielen Rädern ?



Brauch nur 2... ein HT mit so 140-160 Vorne mit dem ich Trails in den Wald fräsen kann und mein Mongoo bike...


----------



## schoko404 (16. März 2011)

ey ihr ****schnitzel...ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Mr_Banyan (16. März 2011)

Melde mich auch mal an


----------



## stylo (16. März 2011)

hier noch die ganzen bilder vom we von timmey 

https://picasaweb.google.com/111177090114480163245/Malente?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWP84Tg_tHQfQ#


----------



## Mr_Banyan (16. März 2011)

Die beiden V10er nebeneinander fehlt nur noch ein weisses Carbon V10 als drittes daneben. Wer opfert sich dieses Jahr und schlägt mal zu?? Zum Vorteilspreis bei Cris??


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. März 2011)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> Die beiden V10er nebeneinander fehlt nur noch ein weisses Carbon V10 als drittes daneben. Wer opfert sich dieses Jahr und schlägt mal zu?? Zum Vorteilspreis bei Cris??



... gute Idee...


----------



## stylo (16. März 2011)

@lutze....da weißt ja bescheid mitm carbon v10,bist nächstes jahr hast zeit


----------



## Danny-128 (16. März 2011)

Dann muss ich mich halt opfern !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (16. März 2011)

Du bist der Mann....so besser!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (16. März 2011)

marc + danny = SCHWUL


----------



## Danny-128 (16. März 2011)

Ne nix !


----------



## Calimero... (17. März 2011)

An der Stellemöchte ich mal auf Dannys Rektallenker verweisen (hieß doch so oder ?) ^^


----------



## Danny-128 (17. März 2011)

Renthal ! Ihr seid ja bloß neidisch  
Wahre liebe und so ......


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. März 2011)

Du machst wahre Liebe mit deinem Rektallenker??!! 

Ich check aus!


----------



## Danny-128 (17. März 2011)

Irgendwie seit ihr des Lesens nicht mächtig ! Und die zusammnenhänge sind ja wohl klar! Ach was soll's hat kein Sinn. So sinnlos wie ein Geländewagen ohne Allradantrieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (17. März 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Irgendwie seit ihr des Lesens nicht mächtig ! Und die zusammnenhänge sind ja wohl klar! Ach was soll's hat kein Sinn. So sinnlos wie ein Geländewagen ohne Allradantrieb



... brauchte ein Taschentuch?


----------



## Danny-128 (17. März 2011)

Ne wozu denn ? Ihr versteht das halt nicht. Da hilft auch kein Taschentuch , sondern nur ein Fachmann. So muss den Kindereien jetzt entsagen. Will mit meinen Honda Rad fahren gehen damit ich nicht auf so ein blödsinn komme wie ihr.


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. März 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ne wozu denn ? Ihr versteht das halt nicht. Da hilft auch kein Taschentuch , sondern nur ein Fachmann. So muss den Kindereien jetzt entsagen. Will mit meinen Honda Rad fahren gehen damit ich nicht auf so ein blödsinn komme wie ihr.



Gute Idee Kommste an die Strecke?


----------



## fiddel (18. März 2011)

FLACHMANN?! danny?!


----------



## markus OH (18. März 2011)

Wer ist morgen in Malente anzutreffen


----------



## Danny-128 (18. März 2011)

Ich kann nicht sonst gerne! Das Auto hat Vorrang.


----------



## Whiplash01 (18. März 2011)

markus OH schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen in Malente anzutreffen



Ich bin so ab 12:30 da und Micha aus Flensburg kommt auch.


----------



## Danny-128 (18. März 2011)

Die armen beiden !


----------



## schoko404 (18. März 2011)

ach danny....ich würde mir an deiner stelle eher sorgen um deinen tacho machen, an dem ich gerade rumbrutzel!!!...morgen ist alles wieder schier!!


----------



## Danny-128 (18. März 2011)

Kommt drauf welches ich wiederbekomme  
Ich weiß das ich keine 312000km auf dem Wecker hatte !!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (18. März 2011)

...und ich weiß, dass du morgen 829.000 auf'er uhr hast...dann bist du schneller wieder auf 000.000 !


----------



## Danny-128 (18. März 2011)

Öhhhh  

So geht das aber nicht !!!!!  Was soll mein Checkheft dazu sagen , und erst die Steuerfahndung ? Wenn ich innerhalb eines Jahres 500000 Km zurückgelget habe


----------



## schoko404 (18. März 2011)

ich habe fertich...kannst abholen kommen...ach ne, geht ja nicht


----------



## Danny-128 (18. März 2011)

wie denn ohne Scheibe ?? Bessere Idee du kommst Rum auf ein Destilat !


----------



## schoko404 (18. März 2011)

Desti....bin schon unterwegs


----------



## Danny-128 (18. März 2011)

War ja klar ! das du so leicht zu überzeugen bist


----------



## A**x (19. März 2011)

Das Wetter ist jawohl BOMBE , wer ist heute wann oben ?


----------



## A**x (19. März 2011)

Hop Hop Hop raus aus den Federn und Ride on


----------



## seamonkey (19. März 2011)

Bin gegen 12:00 da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (19. März 2011)

wer kommt denn morgen beim schönsten wetter der woche zur strecke?


----------



## trafko (19. März 2011)

gut niemand ...dann zieh ich halt ne one man show ab :/


----------



## akami (20. März 2011)

Salve!

So mein VSX soll in 2-3 Wochen da sein. Dann schau ich definitiv auch mal in Malente vorbei. Um mir die Wartezeit zu verkürzen habe ich mich heute mal um meine alte Möhre gekümmert (10 Stunden). Zwar kein Big Bike aber ich würde sagen, es kann sich wieder sehen lassen:








Grüße


----------



## A**x (20. März 2011)

Kevin und ich sind so gegen Zwei Halb Drei oben wäre cool wenn noch paar leute kommen würden ;-)  .


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. März 2011)

.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. März 2011)

Feines Stück Alu hast Du da, Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. März 2011)

.


----------



## Danny-128 (20. März 2011)

ich würde gern dein Casting von der Fox haben wollen ! 
Schöner Hobel !


----------



## Calimero... (20. März 2011)

http://www.go-ride.com/SPD/fox-racing-shox--169C0000-1137786460.jsp

Da hast du 

Hab ich durch Zufall heute gesehen, auch die OEM Fox 40 für 1k Dollar ! Guter Kurs selbst nach Steuern und Zoll für ne neue 11er Gabel.


----------



## norco_2009 (20. März 2011)

meins auch fertig haben


----------



## Danny-128 (20. März 2011)

Danke Flip aber die haben auch nur das white in  stock ! 
Bei dem schwarzen müsste ich erst fragen ob oder wann sie bekommen !


----------



## Danny-128 (20. März 2011)

@ Lars 
mach mal den Golf fertig !!!!!!!


----------



## schoko404 (20. März 2011)

@sascha: netter bock
@lars: wasn das fürn feiner golf da??


----------



## Danny-128 (20. März 2011)

Nimm mal das Raumschiff bei Seite damit man den Golf in voller pracht sehen kann ! 

Achtung Ironie !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fiddel (20. März 2011)

wasn das fürn golf????


----------



## Danny-128 (20. März 2011)

ein 1`er ! 

Fiddel ich brauch mal meine Adapter wieder fürs Leatt da ich mein neuen Panzer anpassen muss ! 
Und kauf dir mal das Casting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (20. März 2011)

norco_2009 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 205970
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 205971
> 
> ...



alter - wie viele 30-Tonner sind denn über dein Norco gefahren - sieht ja heftig aus - meinlieberherrgesangsverein


----------



## fiddel (20. März 2011)

das es n 1er ist hab ich auch vermutet aber wieso steht sowas so dort rum?!
und was ist es fürn 1er?!

ja bring ich dir mit.
casting hab ich mir net gekauft...fahr des alte nun weiter und guck nach nem gebrauchten 370 ist mir zu viel


----------



## Danny-128 (20. März 2011)

Ist ein Cabrio ! Er will ihn sich mal wieder fertig machen  

Das Casting soll doch nur 270 Dollar kosten also so um die 200â¬ oder wie


----------



## norco_2009 (20. März 2011)

genau ich muss mir nur noch den rest für denn kühlergrill bei danny abholen


----------



## Danny-128 (20. März 2011)

So schauts aus ! dafür bekomme ich dann ein Norco


----------



## norco_2009 (20. März 2011)

ach wat jetzt auf einmal willst du panzer fahren oder wie


----------



## Danny-128 (20. März 2011)

na klar ! passt zu mir


----------



## stylo (20. März 2011)

will jemand mal am samstag wieder in malle durchstarten und ne kleine bauaktion in angriff nehmen  ??also im unteren teil müssen wir mal in bissl was machen!!! 
also wollte damit mal anfangen am samstag.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. März 2011)

@ Lars, sieht zwar aus wie die Enterprise, aber habe einen Test gefunden mit M.Klausmann, Dein GT soll auch so abgehen wie die Enterprise!! Finde es besser als Dein Norco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (21. März 2011)

Also Lars ab jetzt wird nur noch mit Warp gefahren ! Volle Energie


----------



## Calimero... (21. März 2011)

Haha wie ihr alle durchdreht 
Denn werden ja demnächst 2 schöne neue Bikes in Malle unterwegs sein !

Sag mal hattest du nich sowieso ein weißes casting ?!
Wie auch immer, ich warte immernoch auf meinen Dämpfer  werd dann mal in Albstadt vorbeischaun !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. März 2011)

.


----------



## Danny-128 (21. März 2011)

Ja würde aber mal ein schwarzes fahren wollen. Mal sehen ob Sascha mir seins gibt. 
Am Freitag fahren oder was?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. März 2011)

.


----------



## norco_2009 (21. März 2011)

Die *Mopsgeschwindigkeit* ist ungefähr 10 mal so schnell wie die Pudelgeschwindigkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (21. März 2011)

so wer isn nun samstag da??danny??lars??sascha???flip!!!!!!!!  Patrick???cris???marc???


----------



## Calimero... (21. März 2011)

Ja bei mir ist das bissl blöd im Moment, da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen ! ^^


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. März 2011)

.


----------



## norco_2009 (22. März 2011)

wann gibt es denn die fette bikesommer party bei danny eigendlich?


----------



## Danny-128 (22. März 2011)

Im Sommer ! 
Für dich Lars heißt das noch 4 Monate warten


----------



## norco_2009 (22. März 2011)

haha ein datum wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Danny-128 (22. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung dann wenn alle Zeit haben !


----------



## norco_2009 (23. März 2011)

danny du sack kannst du mal mit dem regentanz für freitag aufhören in malotze


----------



## fiddel (23. März 2011)

@danny...mit den leatt dingern geht los...grad mit keule tel. evtl kommt er am we rum dann tauschen wir und ganz evtl sind nols und ich die woche drauf in malle...je nach dem wie ich mich so mach...gestern op gehabt
ich bräuchte dann nur die abstandsdinger wieder die ich ausgetauscht hab also die langen...weißte?!


----------



## Danny-128 (23. März 2011)

hier regent es nicht ! 

Naja bei euch ist es auch kein Wunder

@ fiddel 

Kein ding ! Wird schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. März 2011)

Werde morgen mal ein bisschen Sport machen in Malle Vielleicht ist ja jemand da!


----------



## norco_2009 (23. März 2011)

freitag wäre besser da bin ich in malle und vielleicht danny und lutz wenn das wetter passt


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. März 2011)

Ja cool, kann leider nur morgen Sonst wäre ich gerne gekommen!


----------



## Danny-128 (23. März 2011)

wie geil ist das denn ! eventuell sehen wir uns


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. März 2011)

Würde mich freuen


----------



## Whiplash01 (24. März 2011)

Mal ne andere Form des "bergabradelns", auch sehr schön! 

http://www.nsmb.com/4246-xc-carnage-in-england


----------



## fiddel (24. März 2011)

:d::d:dd


----------



## Danny-128 (24. März 2011)

@ Marc 

Die Bilder sind wieder in meinem Picasa ! 

Also suche bei google mal nach meiner einer dann findest das schon


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. März 2011)

Danke, gefunden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (25. März 2011)

so leute ich hab mir mal einen neuen namen geben


----------



## Danny-128 (25. März 2011)

Warum hast dein anderen Account nicht einfach geändert ? 

Das ja suboptimal !


----------



## Calimero... (25. März 2011)

Ich hätt ja eher zu "HondaLars - Getriebeking" tendiert ;>
Mach mal nen Termin für die Sommerfete Danny !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (25. März 2011)

.


----------



## hacke242 (25. März 2011)

...bzw. am samstag?


----------



## kosh_hh (25. März 2011)

wenn die alten Knochen sich morgen halbwegs geschmeidig bewegen lassen, werden Sanni und ich wohl morgen rumkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (25. März 2011)

timmey u ich sind morgen da,bringe auch mal wieder schaufel spaten usw mit


----------



## -SHREDDER- (25. März 2011)

.


----------



## stylo (26. März 2011)

so ich bin da mal los zur DDE (deutschen-downhill-elite)


----------



## kosh_hh (26. März 2011)

stylo schrieb:


> so ich bin da mal los zur DDE (deutschen-downhill-elite)



na na na, das norddeutsch haste aber vergessen, mein Lieber 

schönes neues Sprüngchen haben wir heute geschaufelt...

@trafko: ID2 gabs noch bei amazon - gleich geschossen


----------



## Danny-128 (26. März 2011)

ist bei euch überall der Reichtumg ausgebrochen ?????

Jeder hat neue Teile oder was !

Ach ja habe noch eine IXS Hose zu verkaufen wer interesse hat melden !


----------



## stylo (26. März 2011)

oh sorry christian,ich habs echt vergessen NDDE rulez!!!

sahne sprüngchen sag ich nur!!!


----------



## stylo (26. März 2011)

der läd irgendwie das vid nicht hoch von patrick vorhin,wasn das fürn scheeiß


----------



## trafko (26. März 2011)

jungs und MÄDEL ... gham wir heute doch mal watt schönes gerissen  doofe is irgendwie bekomm ich mein handy nich mit meim laptop verbunden, also leider keine bewegten bilder von heute :/

@christian: ja sehr schön, denn hoff ich mal das du bald in den genuss einer top goggle kommst


----------



## Danny-128 (26. März 2011)

Ja was sind denn das für billig Handys ?

Juunge !


----------



## trafko (26. März 2011)

Ja du ich leg lieber mein geld in hosen an die mir passen 

so hier die beweise von heute:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12550
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12549
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12548


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (26. März 2011)

und in neue Helme , Goggels , Gabeln , Steuersatz , usw ... 

Aber nicht ins wirklich wichtige !

Ausserdem gehört die Hose Barrie


----------



## -SHREDDER- (26. März 2011)

.


----------



## Danny-128 (26. März 2011)

Ähm Bretter in die Botanik werfen ist nicht gut ! Wenn noch Nägel dran sind um so schlechter.
Am besten daneben legen damit dann jeder weiß was los ist.
Nun ja wird mal repariert !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (26. März 2011)

.


----------



## Danny-128 (26. März 2011)

Ja so ist recht ! 

Geht ja auch um Tiere die da im Wald kreuchen und pfleuchen.
Wenn da was passiert haben wir auch die Brille auf.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (26. März 2011)

.


----------



## Danny-128 (26. März 2011)

Ist ja nicht böse gemeint ! Aber fürs nächste mal


----------



## -SHREDDER- (26. März 2011)

.


----------



## fiddel (27. März 2011)

..
fangen gleich an den pumptrack zu baun...zu min n teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (27. März 2011)

du sack !


----------



## Danny-128 (27. März 2011)

Habe gerade eine Gustav M im Bikemarkt gekauft 

Alter wie geil ist die denn


----------



## stylo (27. März 2011)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Also,  für Dirk, Patrick, Chris für das Teil heute.



@sascha,sanny nicht vergessen,sie war auch sehr fleissig 

ja ja das sprüngchen ist ein gedicht!!!   

@fiddel...was isn mit dir los,wann willst mal wieder nach malle kommen??? 

@danny...man du hast immer nen schwein,aber kauf dir lieber ne "One"


----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. März 2011)

.


----------



## stylo (27. März 2011)

@sascha....okay kapiert 

der springt sich aber echt geil,nur noch nen bissl feintuning u dann isser perfekt!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (27. März 2011)

Das muss erst mal Trail konform sein und von den Pflegern abgesegnet werden ! ! ! 

Gruß 

Hauke und Danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (27. März 2011)

der ist auf jeden fall trail konform!!! bringt wieder nen bissl mehr action rein in die bahn,aber wie gesagt ist auf der roadgap-line


----------



## kosh_hh (27. März 2011)

stylo schrieb:


> der ist auf jeden fall trail konform!!! bringt wieder nen bissl mehr action rein in die bahn,aber wie gesagt ist auf der roadgap-line



so isses... jetzt das roadgap noch kürzen und man hat mit dem neuen sprung eine schöne alternative line

werden unsere beiden Obertrailpfleger bei Begutachtung der Strecke bestimmt genau so sehen


----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. März 2011)

.


----------



## trafko (27. März 2011)

@sascha: das quatsch ... es soll einfach genau wie vorher werden ... so ist und war es genau richtig zu fahren! da muss dann auch nix verbessert werden...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. März 2011)

.


----------



## stylo (27. März 2011)

trafko schrieb:


> @sascha: das quatsch ... es soll einfach genau wie vorher werden ... so ist und war es genau richtig zu fahren! da muss dann auch nix verbessert werden...



so isses patrick,also das gap ist echt nen bissl zu lang geworden,schade bloß um die mühe von danny u heike  
nen bissl mehr speed aufm gap wäre echt nicht schlecht und dafür reicht die anfahrt auf jeden fall lockeer aus,das gap kürzen und dann mit speed rüber schön in die landung und dann passt das perfekt mit dem neuen sprung   

@sascha..na nen bissl nervenkitzel muss ja dabei sein!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (27. März 2011)

Naja Hauke und ich machen dann mal eine technische Abnahme 

Erst mal soll der Step up fertig werden ! 

Und immer dran denken Geschwindigkeit bringt ....... ?


----------



## stylo (27. März 2011)

....sicherheit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trafko (27. März 2011)

dirk.....*RICHTIG*


----------



## stylo (27. März 2011)

trafko schrieb:


> dirk.....*RICHTIG*



 ist ja auch so!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (27. März 2011)

seeehr gut...

ich hab heut n pumptrack ausm boden geholt!!!
und ihr ? ...habt euch aufm berg getroffen und blösinn gelabert?!
jungs wenns so weiter geht dann gibts hier in 1-2 monaten grillen mit pumptrack fahren!


----------



## Danny-128 (27. März 2011)

Bin dabei alter ! Grillen mmmhhhh....

Ich war aber nicht auf dem Berg und hab blödsinn gelabert


----------



## fiddel (27. März 2011)

haha...standste unten??


----------



## Danny-128 (28. März 2011)

Ne habe mein Bus Lackiert ! 

War an dem Tag gar nicht im Wald


----------



## fiddel (28. März 2011)

Rost überlackiert?

Pumptrack geht schon ab! Kannst rumkommen Danny


----------



## Danny-128 (28. März 2011)

Ne die Scheibe rausgenommen und dann alles geschliffen und neu Lackiert ! Mal sehen digger wann das klar geht


----------



## Danny-128 (28. März 2011)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/5/3/7/8/_/large/SchnerRcken.jpg

Brauchen da mal ein paar Likes ! 

Die Admins spinnen doch


----------



## Mr_Banyan (28. März 2011)

sabbäää


----------



## stylo (28. März 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/5/3/7/8/_/large/SchnerRcken.jpg
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I LIKE IT
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (28. März 2011)

ich habe dafür schon gevotet und ich werde es wieder tun  sowas darf nicht ungestraft vom admin gelöscht werden!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (28. März 2011)

Sehe ich genauso Patrick ! 

Finde das echt schlecht sowas und wenn dann noch nicht mal ein Bescheid kommt das dass Foto entfernt wurde von den Admins 

Da hat siche einer die Mühe gemacht um uns IBC`ler zu erfreuen und dann sowas


----------



## stylo (28. März 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/863548#comment-728981


----------



## Danny-128 (28. März 2011)

Ist das Armselig ! Spricht nicht gerade für das Forum !!!!!


----------



## Trini (29. März 2011)

Hey Leute!

Hab mich vor ein paar Tagen mal in diesem Forum angemeldet, da ich leider nich so richtig die Ahnung habe wo man hier bei uns schön biken kann. Hab gehofft ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen  Ich wohne in Plön und war letztes jahr für ne längere Zeit in Aachen und hab da das Biken so richtig für mich entdeckt  In Aachen kenn ich mich also aus was das Biken angeht, nur hier zu Hause nich Ich hab ein Hardtail von Bergamount und bin in Aachen viel Freeride und bisschen Downhill gefahren. 
Könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?


LG Trini


----------



## Danny-128 (29. März 2011)

Ja kein Ding. Fahr nach Kreuzfeld un den Holmerweg und dann bis zum Ende wi sich die Straße gabelt , dann weiter geradeaus den Berg hoch kurz vor dem Wald dann rechts parken und dann rein in den Wald und an der kreuzung links halten und nach 100 rechts gehen. Da ist die Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trini (29. März 2011)

Danke, die kenne ich schon ist aber schon zwei drei jahre her das ich mal da war. hoffe ja das es noch andere strecken gibt


----------



## fiddel (29. März 2011)

@danny
was warn das fürn bild?...ich find da nichts!


----------



## Danny-128 (29. März 2011)

Naja Malente ist ja nicht gerade ein Bikepark.


----------



## Trini (29. März 2011)

.


----------



## Trini (29. März 2011)

Das stimmt wohl. Gibt es denn noch ein paar Trails in der Umgebung, meinet wegen auch ein stückchen weiter


----------



## trafko (29. März 2011)

hey ihr pupenschmatzer ... wollte nur bescheid sagen das ich denn beim schweiz ausflug auch dabei bin  hab die ersten drei juli wochen frei !!! am 9 july is ja auch freeride festival in saalbach ... könnte man da nich auch noch vorbeischauen?


----------



## Danny-128 (29. März 2011)

Naja frag die anderen ?


----------



## trafko (29. März 2011)

du scheinst jetzt nich so begeistert?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (29. März 2011)

Pumptrack ist befahrbar! Schonmal n paar Runden gedreht heute...
Also jetzt kanns losgehen, alle zu Fiddel und ab gehts

Ein Schwede war heute auch schon da


----------



## Danny-128 (29. März 2011)

ich schon ! Bloß der Rest der Reise ist schon ein Husarenritt. Weiß halt nicht wie Cris und Marc und Hauke darüber denken ?

@ Patrick 

ist doch super geil das du dabei bist !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (29. März 2011)

seeeehr nais


----------



## Danny-128 (29. März 2011)

Meinst den dicken Schweden da von hinten ?


----------



## fiddel (29. März 2011)

hab da glaub vergessen das ich auf nem pumptrack bin und nicht im dh...


----------



## schoko404 (29. März 2011)

Ich warte nur noch auf das "GO" für meinen Urlaub Anfang Juli von meinem Chef und von mir aus können wir gerne in Saalbach nen Boxenstopp einlegen! Müssen den Trip dann eh nochmal genau durchsprechen wenn genau feststeht wer nun alles mitkommt...

@nols & fiddel: sieht gut aus!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (30. März 2011)

OK...meine Meinung, lieber selber fahren statt gucken!! Aber viel wichtiger ist, vieeelllleicht kann ich gar nicht mitkommenseufz!!!! Warum und weshalb, möchte ich hier nicht veröffentlichen!! Ist natürlich sehr sehr ärgerlich und gerade für mich!!!!! 

Genaueres werdet ihr noch erfahren!!


----------



## Danny-128 (30. März 2011)

was ist da los?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (30. März 2011)

Dat will ich hier nicht sagen, es hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich keine Lust habe, keine Zeit, kein Geld oder mit Nadja!!!!!!!!!!!!! Was bleibt da übrig??? Werde Dir eine PN schicken!!


----------



## Lars-123 (30. März 2011)

wer ist denn am sonntag so in malente???


----------



## fiddel (31. März 2011)

wer isn samstag so alles dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (31. März 2011)

Ich bin Samstag mit Frithjof da

Aber ich nur mir Kamera....mein Bike steht in Dortmund...


----------



## Mr_Banyan (31. März 2011)

hmm, Samstag soll das Wetter grandios werden!! Wer kommt noch so??


----------



## Danny-128 (31. März 2011)

Bin in Dänemark  ! 

Ein wenig den Captain raushängen lassen  mit Limettensaft und Cola


----------



## trafko (1. April 2011)

achja danny ... kann leider nich mitkommen ... muss quasi arbeiten. scheiß tag der offenen tür an meiner schule


----------



## Danny-128 (1. April 2011)

Dann mach doch die Tür in Dänemark. Wo die ist ist ja auch egal.


----------



## toddy2017 (1. April 2011)

moinsen, ich wird morgen auch mein hinterteil dahin bewegen, wenn ich denn jemanden finde der auf meinen hund aufpasst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (1. April 2011)

der kann doch mit in den wald !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (1. April 2011)

.


----------



## Danny-128 (1. April 2011)

Das geht doch schnell Lager wechslen !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (1. April 2011)

.


----------



## toddy2017 (3. April 2011)

ja normal schon aber ist noch sehr jung und noch nicht an zugfahren und so gewöhnt..
hab leider kein aufpasser erwischt, war dafür für 3std beim timmerberg, war auch ganze nett.. aber malle wär aufjeden fall geiler gewesen..


----------



## Lars-123 (3. April 2011)

wer wäre denn morgen oder dienstag in malente???


----------



## stylo (3. April 2011)

http://www.gmx.net/themen/sport/spo...NO=36936165&t=de32639982.1301840852.56844ae7#


----------



## Danny-128 (3. April 2011)

Ich bin heil angekommen  im schönen Schlsewig Holstein 

@ Dirk 

Das ist ja schon nmicht schlecht aber hier im Forum war das Video wo der Fahrer ein Hund mitgenommen hat und einfach weiter gefahren ist. 
Völlig krank , wie Sean B. halt


----------



## stylo (4. April 2011)

@danny...weißt du noch wie der link ist,kannst ja nochmal posten wenn de den vielleicht noch weißt oder findest MR.CAPT'N....man man man ich kann nur sagen,die lampen waren ganz schön an


----------



## trafko (4. April 2011)

danny ... der hat den schäferhund nicht überfahren, war ultra knapp aber ging noch gerade gut !!!! :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (4. April 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/9970489"]VCA 2010 RACE RUN on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## stylo (4. April 2011)

alter vadder sind das kaputte typen


----------



## Danny-128 (4. April 2011)

jo, so wie du 

Heute schön Bonker glotzen oder wie ? 
Bin auf dem Heimweg an einem Bonker Museum vorbei gekommen ! Müsstet bloß mal Richtung Holstebro fahren.


----------



## Lars-123 (4. April 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIutgtzwhAc"]YouTube        - Heineken - Walk in Fridge[/nomedia]


----------



## Danny-128 (4. April 2011)

Junge brauch ich auch !


----------



## Danny-128 (4. April 2011)

Ach ja Lars wolltest du heute nicht vorbeikommen ?


----------



## Lars-123 (4. April 2011)

ist ja keiner da


----------



## Danny-128 (4. April 2011)

doch ich ! habe mir heute frei genommen


----------



## -SHREDDER- (4. April 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (4. April 2011)

dann werde ich morgen auch nochmal da sein.

wer kommt denn noch alles morgen nach malente, freiwillige vor.


----------



## stylo (4. April 2011)

@danny....alter wir waren richtig bonka gucken,ich sag nur,der hammer!!!!  äähh danny warst heute noch nicht bereit für de schule???


----------



## stylo (4. April 2011)

@danny....hast noch die knoblauchpresse mitgenommen zum autoreparieren???  hat nun dein schlauch gehalten??


----------



## Danny-128 (4. April 2011)

Ja hält ! Knoblauchpresse rules 

Ne ich war heute noch nicht bereit zum lernen :d

@ Lars 

Ich kann morgen nicht mitkommen leider!


----------



## Lars-123 (4. April 2011)

doch danny du kannst, hab gehört du kannst morgen auch noch nicht lernen wegen ist nicht uns zwischen malente und kiel soll wohl 2 meter schnee liegen


----------



## Danny-128 (4. April 2011)

Das kann ich nicht glauben ! Habe doch vorhin den Wetterbericht gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (5. April 2011)

ist eigentlich nochmal einer rüber über unseren neuen 7m sprüngchen??? ob der immer noch bombe da steht???


----------



## trafko (5. April 2011)

also ich wollte dieses we wieder langschauen ... bewaffnet mit schippe und hacke


----------



## Danny-128 (5. April 2011)

Hoffe zum ausbessern. Nicht um neu zu bauen.


----------



## Lars-123 (5. April 2011)

für den neuen startturm


----------



## stylo (5. April 2011)

also ich würde ja auch gerne sonntag kommen aber leider hab ich da auch keine zeit,wäre da erst wieder am 15ten da mit schaufel u spaten usw. 
oh ja ausgebessert muss echt so einiges werden 

also ich denke patrick wollte zum ausbauen und ausbessern kommen


----------



## stylo (5. April 2011)

hab da mal die paar sequenzen zusammen gefügt  vom 12.03.


----------



## stylo (5. April 2011)

hab da mal die paar sequenzen zusammen gefügt  vom 12.03.
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12764


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. April 2011)

Ihr Lustknochen!

Wann seid ihr in Winterberg?


----------



## Camper122222 (6. April 2011)

hey leute hier noch ein paar aufnahmen vom wochenende =):
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12780


----------



## Danny-128 (6. April 2011)

Kevin sag deinem Bruder mal er soll das Atzen shirt mit nem Jersey bedecken 

das ist ja ........ 

Aber schönes Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (6. April 2011)

.


----------



## stylo (7. April 2011)

ausserdem das mit dem atzenshirt ist tobi!!!! 

@tobi...musst das vid nochmal verschieben in die rubrik Freeride & Downhill verschieben,kommt sehr geil


----------



## sannihh (7. April 2011)

kosh und ich wollen das We in Thale verbringen.....wer spielt mit ?


----------



## kosh_hh (7. April 2011)

Camper122222 schrieb:


> hey leute hier noch ein paar aufnahmen vom wochenende =):
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12780



nettes Vid - aber in Malente fahren ja nur Proleten


----------



## Danny-128 (7. April 2011)

Ja das stimmt ! Und warum ?


----------



## stylo (7. April 2011)

...weil sie es können!!!!!


----------



## schoko404 (7. April 2011)

...und weil sie die NDDE sind


----------



## -SHREDDER- (7. April 2011)

.


----------



## toddy2017 (7. April 2011)

haha, ich wuste doch das atze auch n biker is..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (7. April 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt ! Und warum ?



war auf den besonderen Klamottenstyle im Vid bezogen - nicht das es hier wieder Missverständnisse hagelt


----------



## Danny-128 (7. April 2011)

Das war mir schon klar !  

auf den habe ich es auch abgesehen  wissen doch alle was gemeint ist


----------



## stylo (7. April 2011)

jenau!!!!


----------



## markus OH (8. April 2011)

Wer ist denn morgen in Malente an zutreffen


----------



## Danny-128 (9. April 2011)

Vielleicht komme ich heute nochmal rum ! Muss erst andere wichtige Dinge erledigen


----------



## Camper122222 (9. April 2011)

thore, kevin , alex & ich sind auch nachher oben ! (=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (9. April 2011)

also ich sag nur. "die neue line ist der burner!!!"


----------



## Danny-128 (9. April 2011)

Welche meinst du ? 

Kein Plan was da los ist  

Bin morgen nachmittag auch nochmal vor Ort ! Muss ich mir mal anschauen


----------



## Danny-128 (9. April 2011)

Ach ja nur nochmal zur Info am 17.04 findet am Lüneburger ADAC Gelände ein DH Rennen statt !

Ich werde das mal checken ! Der alte Lappen aus Boitzenburg wollte auch mitkommen , mal sehen ob das was wird


----------



## Lars-123 (10. April 2011)

wer hat denn von euch am dienstag oder mittwoch zeit zum biken in malotze oder thale oder was sonst so auf hat???


----------



## Danny-128 (10. April 2011)

Ich nicht habe schule  

Alle Parks haben schon offen ! Dank dem gutem Wetter


----------



## -SHREDDER- (10. April 2011)

.


----------



## Whiplash01 (11. April 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> wer hat denn von euch am dienstag oder mittwoch zeit zum biken in malotze oder thale oder was sonst so auf hat???



Mittwoch könnte in Male klappen


----------



## essential (12. April 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ach ja nur nochmal zur Info am 17.04 findet am Lüneburger ADAC Gelände ein DH Rennen statt !
> 
> Ich werde das mal checken ! Der alte Lappen aus Boitzenburg wollte auch mitkommen , mal sehen ob das was wird




ein paar bremer kommen auch, aber erwarte nichts was in irgendeiner art mit dh zu tun hat 
wenn du magst mail ich dir mal bilder der "strecke"...wir kommen mit hardtails und cc mänteln. aber wird bestimmt spassig.
sehen uns in lüneburg......


----------



## Danny-128 (12. April 2011)

Ja dann sehen wir uns ! Werde wahrscheinlich schon Samstag da sein.


----------



## essential (12. April 2011)

hehe...zwei tage kannste auf der adac strecke nicht wirklich verbringen wollen 
aber es gibt ja wohl noch ein paar andere strecken in lüne. hast da jemanden der sich auskennt oder soll ich dir mal ne nummer schicken ?

jossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy2017 (12. April 2011)

moinsen, mal ne andere frage.
hab mir jetzt ne 66 sl besorgt, hab sie auch schnell, super  eingestellt bekommen, hab aber ein problem.
wenn das rad n tag stand muss ich die gabel ein paar mal komprimieren,  damit die zugstufe funzt. meine frage jetzt: verliert sie irgendwie luft  oder muss ich nur n bisschen öl nachfüllen?
wär super wenn mir da einer helfen kann, keine lust sie einzuschicken, wenn ich nur nachfüllen muss.
schonmal danke.


----------



## Lars-123 (12. April 2011)

So wer ist denn noch so morgen in malente zum biken freiwillige vor???

Der Startturm muss auch noch gebaut werden


----------



## toddy2017 (12. April 2011)

wenn jemand auf´n weg nach malle durch neumünster kommt und n platz für bike und rider hat, wär ich auch öffter da, kann leider nicht immer mit zug fahren..
würde mich natürlich auch am sprit beteiligen und mal die schaufel zu schwingen wär ich auch nicht abgeneigt..
nur so nebenbei erwähnt.


----------



## trafko (12. April 2011)

@toddy: das mit der gabel is normal... hab ne 66rc3 und muss sie auch paar mal einfedern bis sich das öl verteilt hat... war auch schon so als ich vor 3 oder 4 jahren ne 66 hatte!


----------



## toddy2017 (12. April 2011)

sehr schön, bin froh endlich eine ergattert zu haben und der gedanke sie zum service zu schicken und wieder n monat nicht fahren zu können hat mich schon echt angenervt.
danke.



trafko schrieb:


> @toddy: das mit der gabel is normal... hab ne 66rc3 und muss sie auch paar mal einfedern bis sich das öl verteilt hat... war auch schon so als ich vor 3 oder 4 jahren ne 66 hatte!


----------



## Whiplash01 (12. April 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> So wer ist denn noch so morgen in malente zum biken freiwillige vor???
> 
> Der Startturm muss auch noch gebaut werden



Hey Lars, als Startturm nehmen wir den Jägerhochsitz der oben auf der Anhöhe steht, hockt eh keiner mehr drauf, weil wir die Viecher alle verscheucht haben.
Dann müssen wir da nur noch ne Abfahrtsrampe dranhämmern.


----------



## Danny-128 (12. April 2011)

@ Essential 

Ne ich kenn da einen der auf der Ecke wohnt , wenn er nicht gerade wieder in Thale ist ! 
Ansonsten vielen Danke dafür.

Dachte ich mir auch so das ich mal die Trails in der Gegend ausspitzel  

@Lu La 

Das mit dem Hochsitz das lasst mal lieber nachher sind wir noch die bevorzugte Beute der Jägerschaft !


----------



## Lars-123 (12. April 2011)

@lutz: wann bist du denn morgen da???


----------



## hacke242 (12. April 2011)

...war kurz am samstag mit spöttle in malle. schön wars mal wieder! ihr habt die strecke sehr gut in shape gebracht. bis bald im wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (12. April 2011)

@ hacke242: In meiner psychologischen Konstitution manifestiert sich eine absolute Dominanz positiver Effekte fuer eine labile existente Individualitaet Deines Bikes!
(Extrem fett einfach nur zum verlieben.)


----------



## -SHREDDER- (12. April 2011)

.


----------



## Whiplash01 (13. April 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> @lutz: wann bist du denn morgen da???



Moin Lars, hab um 09:30 noch nen Arzttermin, schätze das ich so um 12 rum in Male sein kann.


----------



## Camper122222 (13. April 2011)

fettes rad *-*


----------



## trafko (13. April 2011)

danny: also wegen dem hügel musst de echt nich schon samstag kommen ... werde wahrscheinlich da auch garnich mitfahren, weils halt nich so dick is. wäre ehr dafür die ruhe aufm trail zu nutzen und dir die andere strecke zu zeigen, da ich am vorabend auch noch auf ner party eingeladen bin


----------



## Danny-128 (13. April 2011)

Also will keiner bei dem Rennen mitfahren ? 

Das ist ja nicht schlecht  

Wenn das so ist fahre ich lieber nach Siegen zum Biken !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (13. April 2011)

willst da dieses we hin? dacht wir könnten ja nächste woch nach winterberg oder so... ich will die ixs dh line fahren!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (13. April 2011)

Ja ich will dann dieses Wochenende hin und die Woche dort verbringen !


----------



## trafko (13. April 2011)

bis wann?


----------



## Danny-128 (13. April 2011)

Freitag !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (14. April 2011)

Genau die Woche bin ich in DK...sonst hätten wir in DO auch nochmal ne Runde drehen können

Aber das Osterwochenende bin ich mit Fiddel vllt nochmal in Malente, wenn wir beide Dänemark überleben


----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. April 2011)

Ich fahre wohl dieses WE (Samstag) nach Winterberg!!


----------



## Danny-128 (14. April 2011)

Ganz alleine ? Oder nimmst noch wen mit?


----------



## Camper122222 (14. April 2011)

wir fahren so. wohl nach winterberg   ^^ 

fänrt dieses jahr eignetlich gar keiner den ixs cup in winterberg mit  ?


----------



## trafko (14. April 2011)

will auch irgendwie über ostern nach wb... kommt noch wer mit... der danny bleibt ja nur bis freitag :/


----------



## -SHREDDER- (14. April 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. April 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ganz alleine ? Oder nimmst noch wen mit?



Also, wenn Du nicht mitkommst?? Fahre ich mit Nadja


...würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn wir mehrere wären!!


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. April 2011)

Fährt irgend jemand morgen nicht nach Wibe, Thale oder sonstwo hin, sondern treibt sich evtl. in Male rum??


----------



## -SHREDDER- (15. April 2011)

.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (16. April 2011)

.


----------



## markus OH (16. April 2011)

Mein Bruder und Ich wollten am Freitag nach Thale


----------



## -SHREDDER- (16. April 2011)

.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (16. April 2011)

Ich glaube, am 22.04 findet in Thale ein Rennen statt. Ob die Strecke dann offen sein wird


----------



## markus OH (17. April 2011)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> Ich glaube, am 22.04 findet in Thale ein Rennen statt. Ob die Strecke dann offen sein wird



wo hast du das den gelesen ich habe dazu nichts gefunden


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. April 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (19. April 2011)




----------



## Lars-123 (19. April 2011)




----------



## kosh_hh (19. April 2011)

sind eigentlich irgendwelche Osterhasen am Sonntag vor Ort?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (19. April 2011)

.


----------



## schoko404 (19. April 2011)

@sascha: ...erzähl mal mehr von dieser party (und den mädels)

@kosh: bei mir ist auch eher harz angesagt, aber steht noch nicht fest. kommt drauf an wie motiviert der danny aus winterberg zurückkommt!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (19. April 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (19. April 2011)

Irgendwann am WE!! So wie es halt passt-mache das spontan! Wollte mir erstmal die frisch aufbereiteten Strecken in Hähnchenklee angucken und mich mit Danny in den kuscheligen Lift zwängen (wenn sie bis dahin geöffnet haben) - Thale kommt später! mal schauen! Wenn Danny oder sonst keiner mitkommt dann bin ich im wunderschönen Male bei der NDDE


----------



## Danny-128 (19. April 2011)

Also ich komme mit Hauke wenn du fährst. Andererseits können wir ja auch in Malente Gas geben , wenn hahnenklee nicht auf hat. Morgen werde ich mal mit dem Bunzel arbeiten gehen


----------



## -SHREDDER- (19. April 2011)

.


----------



## essential (20. April 2011)

ich bin wohl samstag und oder montag in malle


----------



## Danny-128 (20. April 2011)

Also am Samstag muss ich nich arbeiten könnte am Sonntag dann wieder radfahren. 
Also Hauke was sagt der Bus und deine Planung? Wie wärs mit grillen und chillen am montag?


----------



## Lars-123 (20. April 2011)

also erstmal ist morgen willingen angesagt und freitag winterberg jehaaa
wer ist denn noch da ausser danny????


----------



## Danny-128 (20. April 2011)

Bunzel ! î


----------



## nascar (20. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

bin erst vor ein paar Monaten nach Lübeck gezogen und noch nicht zum Biken hier oben im Norden gekommen. Wie ihr hier schreibt gibt es in "Malle" was zum Enduro und DH fahren. Würde Oster Samstag oder Oster Sonntag gern mal bei euch vorbei schauen. Wäre jemand bereit mich ein wenig herumzuführen!? Würde gern ein bissel Enduro fahren.
Hier ist ein Video, was ich so mein:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/22146231"]Enduro on Vimeo[/ame]
Wäre mit der Deutschen Bahn unterwegs.. Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand Zeit hätte.
Cheers


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. April 2011)

.


----------



## nascar (20. April 2011)

Moin,
danke, das ging aber schnell. DH ist auch okay.. Will einfach nur wieder biken und kenn mich hier einfach nicht aus! Also, wenn du "Shredder" oder wer anders fahren geht würde ich da hin kommen und mir das auf jedenfall mal ansehen wollen.
Kann mir hier oben so richtig DH einfach nicht vorstellen.. werde mich aber gern eines besseres belehren lassen  Bin gespannt!! Hätte nie gedacht hier oben Abfahrtfahrer zu finden. Darum juckt es in den Fingern.
Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. April 2011)

.


----------



## Danny-128 (20. April 2011)

He Nascar , also wenn wir Sonntag nicht nach hahnenklee fahren dann bin ich wohl in Malente. Kannst dann ja gerne mal rumkommen und schauen ob es dir spass macht oder nicht. Da du ja mit der Bahn kommst musst du einfach bloss vom Bahnhof immer links am Dieksee längs. Dann wirst das schon sehen. Man fährt so ungefähr 10-15 min zum DH.


----------



## schoko404 (21. April 2011)

@danny: hab mir heute nen bikeheckträger besorgt und der bus sollte bis SO soweit sein...irgendwann muss er ja mal ran!! Also von mir aus gehts los.


----------



## Danny-128 (21. April 2011)

Schauen wir mal ! Ist dein Träger für die AHK oder der gute von Westfalia?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. April 2011)

.


----------



## Deleted 72031 (21. April 2011)

hahnenklee? am sonntag?? ich will auch ! kann auch noch jemanden mitnehmen


----------



## toddy2017 (21. April 2011)

moinsen, wir kenn uns zwar nicht aber würdest mich mitnehmen?? immer nur schleswig holstein unter den reifen wird langweilig..



topher78 schrieb:


> hahnenklee? am sonntag?? ich will auch ! kann auch noch jemanden mitnehmen


----------



## Deleted 72031 (21. April 2011)

hey!! wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## kosh_hh (21. April 2011)

also hahnenklee an sich ist doch schon ein schlechter Park und Ostern müsst ihr doch, für eine maximal zweiminütige Abfahrt, bestimmt ne Stunde zum anstehen und Liften in diesen geräumigen, gut riechenden Gondeln einplanen :kotz:

Das kann doch keinen Spaß machen. Dafür auch noch soweit fahren. Ne ne.

Ich hab gehört im Bikepark Malente sind die Wartezeiten am Lift gleich Null. Und die Strecken sind auch viel besser als in Hahnenklee nur etwas kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 72031 (21. April 2011)

das heißt also mallotze!! auch net schlecht! obwohl abwechslung gut tut.... nur zu ostern ist bestimmt alles voll... @chris: also alle 4 tage malente ?


----------



## toddy2017 (21. April 2011)

in neumünster, quasi direkt bei dir um die ecke. 



topher78 schrieb:


> hey!! wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## Deleted 72031 (21. April 2011)

hey toddi! ist jetzt noch die frage, ob ich fahre.... also in harz. evtl. bleib ich auch in malente. komm doch da vorbei


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. April 2011)

.


----------



## Calimero... (21. April 2011)

Ha morgen ist Todtnau geplant Juuungä !


----------



## toddy2017 (21. April 2011)

jo, hätt ich gemacht, hab jetzt aber mit dem shredder abgemacht morgen nach thale zu fahren.



topher78 schrieb:


> hey toddi! ist jetzt noch die frage, ob ich fahre.... also in harz. evtl. bleib ich auch in malente. komm doch da vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (21. April 2011)

topher78 schrieb:


> das heißt also mallotze!! auch net schlecht! obwohl abwechslung gut tut.... nur zu ostern ist bestimmt alles voll... @chris: also alle 4 tage malente ?



hehe - genau immer schön antizyklisch bleiben 

4 Tage Malente ist doch ein bisschen viel - wie bei jeder guten Droge muss die Menge stimmen

also ich würde Sonntag kommen


----------



## Danny-128 (21. April 2011)

Ich weiß noch nicht genau und Hauke auch nicht ob wir nun fahren. Eventuell bleiben wir in Malente zum biken. Nächstes wochenende grillen und entspannen am
Parkplatz den Grill anstecken ?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (22. April 2011)

.


----------



## toddy2017 (23. April 2011)

Richtisch, war nur geil!!! 



-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Thale war heute echt der Hammer! 1A Wetter, Strecke knochentrocken und schnell und eine Menge Spaß!


----------



## kosh_hh (23. April 2011)

so ihr Lieben - ist denn nun morgen jemand da?


----------



## essentialbikes (23. April 2011)

ich bin montag in malle....


----------



## Danny-128 (23. April 2011)

ich denke schon ! Bis morgen


----------



## Danny-128 (24. April 2011)

War schön heute ! So kann das immer sein  

@ Ronnie 

Hoffe dir hat es heute auch gefallen ?


----------



## stylo (24. April 2011)

bin morgen auch mal wieder am start!!!


----------



## trafko (25. April 2011)

hallo mongo jungäns ... wir sind wieder bäck und haben ostern schön hahnenklee( never ever again with den lift) und braunlage gerockt!! Ich sag nur braunlage bei staubtrockenen verhältnissen bockt ungemein!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (25. April 2011)

na dann herzliches willkommen zurück mungo!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (25. April 2011)

Naja das mit dem Braunberg kann ich trotzdem nicht glauben ! 

Jeder so wie er es mag ne


----------



## Danny-128 (25. April 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13219


----------



## trafko (25. April 2011)

sehr schön!!! habt ihr n neuen trail aus der erde gestampft?


----------



## Danny-128 (25. April 2011)

natürlich nicht !


----------



## trafko (25. April 2011)

hä kommt mir aber so unbekannt vor?


----------



## Danny-128 (25. April 2011)

Ja du warst ja auch schon länger nicht mehr da !  

Kann daran liegen


----------



## trafko (25. April 2011)

aber ich vergess doch nich wie das ausschaut ^^bin doch ein elefant


----------



## Danny-128 (25. April 2011)

Ja manchmal biste das  

Dann schwing dein hintern am Wochenende mal hierher dann kannst idr den Traumtrail live ansehen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (25. April 2011)

aijajai das gefällt aber!!! nice cheice danny!!


----------



## Danny-128 (25. April 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/SantaC...id=YC5psqSxXC8ZAIk5YjXQpg#5599623783535967554


----------



## Danny-128 (25. April 2011)

Hejaaa - Lecker !


----------



## stylo (25. April 2011)

wie gesagt,voller einsatz


----------



## Danny-128 (25. April 2011)

Ja da liegst gut in der Kurve !


----------



## Danny-128 (26. April 2011)

Wie sieht es aus mit Grillen am Wochenende in Malente ? 

Wer hat Zeit und Lust ? 

Die Harzurlauber können auch kommen  

Essen sollte jeder selber mitbringen und was zu Trinken auch , ich sponsor den Grill und Kohle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (26. April 2011)

Sanni und ich sind im Harz (ne Woche Urlaub) 

Vielleicht auch am Gardasee. Aber bei der Wetterprognose bleiben wir doch wohl im Norden.


----------



## trafko (26. April 2011)

wo und an welchem tag?


----------



## Danny-128 (26. April 2011)

Wo : Malente 

Wann : Samstag oder Sonntag


----------



## trafko (26. April 2011)

das sind ja sehr präziese angaben  wo genau ? an der strecke oder watt?


----------



## Danny-128 (26. April 2011)

auf dem Parkplatz


----------



## Lars-123 (26. April 2011)

mhhh und dazu ein leckeres hefeweizen


----------



## schoko404 (26. April 2011)

...und ne köstliche marlboro.... ein traum


----------



## Danny-128 (26. April 2011)

ne nix da keine Zigaretten ! 
Das isotonische Getränk sollte aber Alkoholfrei sein  
Was ich noch vergessen habe zu erwähnen , bringt dann bitte Teller und Besteck mit !!!!

Hauke vergiss deine Harke nicht


----------



## Mr_Banyan (26. April 2011)

Sonntag??


----------



## Danny-128 (26. April 2011)

meinet wegen am Sonntag !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (26. April 2011)

Mal gucken, was die Mehrheit sagt, Samstag kann ich leider nicht!! Ach ja, es besteht wieder eine Chance das die Schwiez klappt


----------



## Danny-128 (26. April 2011)

Das hört sich gut an ! Wieso nun auf einmal ? Der Kollega wieder fit ....


----------



## Mr_Banyan (26. April 2011)

Das nicht, kann aber sein, dass sich der Zeitraum sehr verkürzt oder nicht mehr statt findet. Näheres weiß ich im Mai


----------



## Danny-128 (26. April 2011)

Ahh okay dann hoffen wir mal das es gut für dich ausgeht !


----------



## Lars-123 (27. April 2011)

ich bin auch für sonntag


----------



## fiddel (27. April 2011)

huhu iz meldet sich auch mal wieder...
waren letztes we nicht da da ich dk nicht so ganz überlebt habe!
hab mir die bänder angerissen! mega kack...
aber wenn gegrillt wird dann kann man ja trz. mal rum kommen! ******* verbreiten...


----------



## fiddel (27. April 2011)

achja so. würd mir auch besser passen!


----------



## trafko (27. April 2011)

joa...bin denn auch für sonntag !


----------



## fiddel (27. April 2011)

ich könnt auch jmd aus neumünster mit einladen!
hab ja selber kein rad mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy2017 (27. April 2011)

ich fühl mich mal angesprochen, einladung angenommen.. 
vielleicht fahr ich aber auch mit zug, wenn noch n kollege von mir mit kommt.. das check ich nachher mal ab..

ride, grill & chill kommt immer gut 



fiddel schrieb:


> ich könnt auch jmd aus neumünster mit einladen!
> hab ja selber kein rad mit...


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. April 2011)

Sonntag


----------



## stylo (27. April 2011)

bin leider nicht da


----------



## fiddel (27. April 2011)

bist auch n ossi  
haben uns das letzte mal in thale? gesehn vor 1,5 jahren...manmanm,an


----------



## Calimero... (27. April 2011)

für mich leider auch bissl weit >.< ihr müsst sowas dann mitte juni nommal starten!
wat für bänder angerissen fiddel ?


----------



## cr4sh69 (27. April 2011)

ossis ftw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2011)

Heja ! 

Dirk auf können wir leider keine Rücksicht nehmen  

@ Flip 

Ja das machen wir dann schon ! Außerdem ist beim Lutz und mir ja nochmal Partey angesagt  
Wenn denn eh gerade da bist bist auch eingeladen ! 

Also Sonntag Grill and Chill und ein wenig Biken !!!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (27. April 2011)

Klingt gut, freue mich


----------



## akami (27. April 2011)

Moinsen!

Vielleicht schneie ich auch rein und guck mir das Trüppchen und die Aufbauten mal an 

Falls unter euch Freeridern/Downhiller ein Gewichtfetischist sein sollte, sieht das doch ganz gut aus: Klick!


Grüße.


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2011)

Schaut gut aus ! Also bis Sonntag


----------



## stylo (27. April 2011)

ossi rulez sag ich nur!!!!

@fiddel...ja an mir kiegt es ja wohl nicht wenn de diuch nicht mehr blicken lässt!!! 

@danny....hejaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## fiddel (27. April 2011)

ja tut mir leid dirkidirkidiiiirk


----------



## ElbCoastOllsen (28. April 2011)

hier noch ein kleines Vid vom Osterwochenende 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13282


----------



## fiddel (28. April 2011)

ganz nett...aber...warst du breit als du das geschnitten hast?


----------



## ElbCoastOllsen (28. April 2011)

Joa, weiß auch net...Ist ein bissel zeitversetzt das ganze...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (28. April 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nascar (28. April 2011)

He Jungs,
noch mal Danke fürs rum führen bei euch im Wald!
War eine Spitzen Sache 
Werde sicher mal weider kommen.
Cheers


----------



## Mr_Banyan (28. April 2011)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal zu den wichtigen Dingen...
> 
> Wer ist beim Dirtmasters in WiBe dieses Mal (wieder) dabei? Bin auf grün und wäre cool, wenn wieder ein paar Malenteraner von der NDDE dabei wären!


 
Nur gucken!! Mitfahren ist dieses Jahr nicht drin!


----------



## fiddel (28. April 2011)

so zum dirtmasters...

ich werd mit nols und ggf keule am 27.oder 28.mai winterberg, willingen und ggf dortmund rocken und dann auf dem dirtmasters aufschlagen dort kein rennen fahren und einfach feien und gaffen!...
also wer wäre noch dabei die woche davor dort fahren und zusammen auf dem dirtmasters entspannen?

sind zu dem entschluss gekommen das das dm halt nunmal ne partyhochburg ist und man halt mal entscheidungen treffen muss!


----------



## fiddel (28. April 2011)

was sagt ihr...2.5 oder 2.35 minion in 42 a??????


----------



## Mr_Banyan (28. April 2011)

2.5


----------



## Danny-128 (28. April 2011)

Fahren werde ich auch nicht aber zum Glotzen bin ich wohl dabei ! 

Werde die Tage dann mit dem bunzel und Co. in Willingen und sonstwo verbringen.

@ Fiddel 

Keule will tatsächlich radfahren gehen ?????
Das kann ich mit ja gar nicht vorstellen ! 
Denk mal bitte an die Sachen von mir wenn ihr Sonntag herkommt.


----------



## fiddel (28. April 2011)

ja mach ich...hast du denn die naderen die ich drin hatte bei dir liegen??


----------



## fiddel (28. April 2011)

seit ihr dann auch schon die woche vorm dirtmasters unten?


----------



## Danny-128 (28. April 2011)

Ja die habe ich hier im Karton ! Bringe ich mit. Kommst mit dem 1`er ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (28. April 2011)

ja sicher!....
dächgepäckträger wolltest du haben oder? dann bring ich den auch mit...preislich müssen wir nochma gucken!


----------



## Danny-128 (28. April 2011)

Ja das wird ein Fest ! 

Ach ja ich bin nicht die Woche vorher schon unten .


----------



## stylo (28. April 2011)

wann soll denn die wilde grillerei losgehen???
seit ihr vorher noch auf der strecke zum radeln??also miitags???


----------



## Danny-128 (28. April 2011)

Jau sind wir !


----------



## fiddel (28. April 2011)

ich nicht...komm zum glotzen und danach grillen...


----------



## fiddel (28. April 2011)

hat zufällig jmd. von euch n tamiya akku rumliegen für son baggy?
ich hab son ding noch rumstehn nur keinen akku...würd gern ma ausprobieren ob das ding überhaupt funzt! dann würd ich mir wieder n akku bestellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (28. April 2011)

Komm rum und bring mit dann checken wir das mal mit deinem 
Buggy


----------



## fiddel (28. April 2011)

aaaabgemacht!


----------



## toddy2017 (28. April 2011)

wird mit zug kommen und auch so gegen mittag aufschlagen.


----------



## trafko (28. April 2011)

hier für alle die das gleiche problem im supermarkt haben wie ich ...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IqXNNXqk8I"]YouTube        - KiKa - Erektion verbergen[/nomedia]


----------



## stylo (28. April 2011)

alter patrick nach was guckst du denn im netz???!!!???


----------



## kosh_hh (28. April 2011)

trafko schrieb:


> hier für alle die das gleiche problem im supermarkt haben wie ich ...
> YouTube        - KiKa - Erektion verbergen



so so - und was macht dich denn im Supermarkt so an?


----------



## Danny-128 (28. April 2011)

Sollen wir uns jetzt sorgen machen das du den ganzen Tag mit einer Dauerlatte durch die gegend marschierst ????

Oder was willst du uns damit sagen ? Das du das internet nach Ständerproblemem absuchst ? 

Patrick ich denke am Sonntag solltest du dir was ganz weites anziehen 
nicht das du das Fleisch noch vom Grill kloppst mit der Kromopila !


----------



## weng (29. April 2011)

Da is er wieder, ich bin wieder ein mensch, OK vielleicht auch MONGO... junge junge wie hab ich euch vermisst, die Fachgespräche hier usw. 7 wochen ohne internet alter das geht ma gar nicht.
Sonntag grillen und chillen, der JUNGÄÄ is dabei


----------



## fiddel (29. April 2011)

kommt patrick mit aufs dirtmasters?...wenn ja welcher zeltplatz????
ich nehm den anderen.


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (29. April 2011)

trafko schrieb:


> hier für alle die das gleiche problem im supermarkt haben wie ich ...
> YouTube        - KiKa - Erektion verbergen



2 cm mehr und du wärst der könig

2cm weniger und du wärst die königin!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (29. April 2011)

ja ich komm auch zum dirtmasters


----------



## zrider (29. April 2011)

Moin moin zusammen,
ich war heute zum ersten mal bei euch an der Strecke.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Strecke für mich als absoluten Anfänger fahrbar ist, aber da hatte ich mich getäuscht
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mit etwas Überwindung bin ich über die kleineren Sprünge, zum Schluss sogar über den großen Table
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Meinen ersten Sturz hatte ich auch gleich heute. Bin bei diesem Sprung  durch die beiden Bäume gegen einen Baum geprallt. Zum Glück ist nichts  weiter passiert, dank 
Safety-Jacket! Werde demnächst wohl öfter  vorbeischauen, hoffe, ich treffe dann auch mal ein paar von euch


----------



## Danny-128 (29. April 2011)

Hi Zrider ! 

am besten du kommst auch am Sonntag nochmal rum zum fahren. Dann sind auch mehr Leute da zum Biken. 

Schön das es dir gefällt in Malente auf der Bahn


----------



## Danny-128 (29. April 2011)

Hier mal was für Lars-123


----------



## Danny-128 (29. April 2011)

Mein neues Stadtrad. Hat heute schon mal seine ersten Testkilometer gesehen


----------



## toddy2017 (29. April 2011)

dem wär ich aber auch nicht abgeneigt.. 



Danny-128 schrieb:


> Hier mal was für Lars-123


----------



## Danny-128 (29. April 2011)

naja so teuer ist es jetzt auch nicht ! Also kaufen


----------



## toddy2017 (29. April 2011)

haha.. hatte gestern b-day und viel zu wenig geschenke bekommen.. also!! ;-)


----------



## Danny-128 (29. April 2011)

naja jetzt erwarte von mir aber nix !  

Habe selber keine Kohle 

Na dann alles gute nachträglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy2017 (29. April 2011)

naja, n versuch war´s wert..
danke 

bin mit meiner mühle voll zufrieden aber so als zweit oder dritt bike, wär´s schon net schlecht..


----------



## Lars-123 (30. April 2011)

mhhh ich haben will fury


----------



## stylo (30. April 2011)

ab wann wären denn die ersten morgen anzutreffen auf der strecke???  
wenn rechtzeitig welche da wären würde ich wahrscheinlich auch nochmal da zum fahren!!!!


----------



## trafko (30. April 2011)

denke ich bin so gegen zwölf da !


----------



## Danny-128 (30. April 2011)

ich bin morgen so gegen 10 da!


----------



## weng (30. April 2011)

Marc und ich sind auch so gegen 12Uhr da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (30. April 2011)

ab wann wird n gegrillt ca...würd dann so 1-2 stunden vorm grillen kommen?


----------



## Danny-128 (30. April 2011)

ich denke mal so um 4 oder 5. Ist abhängig von Lust und Laune


----------



## Danny-128 (30. April 2011)

Hauke hier mal die Bilder vom Diebstahl heute 
https://picasaweb.google.com/SantaC...1803?pli=1&gsessionid=85ObiZ7K0vIuuLkLO0QkYw#


----------



## stylo (30. April 2011)

jut jut,dann komm ich wohl auch nochmal für 2 - 3 h vorbeigeschneit!!!


----------



## trafko (30. April 2011)

sauber dirkie


----------



## stylo (30. April 2011)

yeahh patrick


----------



## Danny-128 (30. April 2011)

schwul !


----------



## stylo (30. April 2011)

mungo jungääää


----------



## Danny-128 (30. April 2011)

das heißt mongo ! Juunge


----------



## Lars-123 (30. April 2011)

die blecharbeiten an deinem einser sieht ja nicht schlecht aus

ich bin denn so ab 11uhr in malente


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (30. April 2011)

Danke Lars ! Das von einem Opel schrauber


----------



## Lars-123 (30. April 2011)

und vw fahrer


----------



## Danny-128 (30. April 2011)

naja okay, auch wenn der ein leben in der Garage fristet . 

Komm morgen nicht zu spät ! Hast schon Pitzel gekauft ?


----------



## Lars-123 (1. Mai 2011)

na klar pitzel für den grill natürlich


----------



## fiddel (1. Mai 2011)

jungs....hat der sky in malente heute auf??


----------



## toddy2017 (1. Mai 2011)

hat heut echt spass gemacht leute!!


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Mai 2011)

@ Fiddel 

Ne hat er nicht ! 

@ Toddy 

War sehr nett mit euch beiden ! Hoffe ihr gesund zuhause angekommen


----------



## schoko404 (1. Mai 2011)

Grill-Session war sehr cool! Nächstes Mal bin ich auch wieder mit bike dabei!!


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Mai 2011)

wollen wirs mal hoffen ! Sonst verlernst es ja noch ganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (1. Mai 2011)

bilders!!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Mai 2011)

bin schon am Hochladen ! Der Mac ist halt keine Rakete ohne Office


----------



## stylo (1. Mai 2011)

also bis um halb drei war es echt nett,danach wurde es bestimmt voll schei$$e


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Mai 2011)

Ja stimmt Dirk dann war es richtig öde ! Nur so rumgefahre mit Spass an der Sache und netten zwischenmenschlichen Gesprächen  
Echt voll Hammer langweilig und ÖDE


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Mai 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone/MalenteVonFrauPagels0105112043#

Hier schon mal der Link zu den Bildern


----------



## stylo (1. Mai 2011)

@danny...siehst du,genau das habe ich gemeint,voll öde,ganz so ohne STRESS!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (1. Mai 2011)

Ja vor allen Dingen wollte auch keiner mehr nach Wunstorf  

Ruhige Kugel schieben war angesagt


----------



## Mr_Banyan (1. Mai 2011)

Jep, war große klasse heute


----------



## fiddel (1. Mai 2011)

und wo sind die von meinem streckenabschnitt......grillen


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Mai 2011)

kommen gleich wenn die Bilder von Cris fertig ge-uppt sind


----------



## fiddel (1. Mai 2011)

ge -uppt...hau ma ab


----------



## stylo (1. Mai 2011)

sag mal war patrick die hure heute,durfte er mal bei jedem bike ran ???


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Mai 2011)

Er wollte halt mal Qualitative hochwertige Bikes fahren  
Weil das Canyon ja sehr schnlell Beulen bekommt und man damit vorsichtig sein sollte !


----------



## stylo (1. Mai 2011)




----------



## Danny-128 (1. Mai 2011)

Die anderen Bilder lade ich morgen hoch ! Muss ins Bettchen


----------



## jaamaa (1. Mai 2011)

Moin,
als 2010er Malente-Urlauber lese ich noch ab und zu hier mit und habe mir eben die Fotos angeschaut.  Echt klasse geworden .
Habt ihr neue Anlieger in der Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (1. Mai 2011)

Ja , ist aber nicht in der DH mit drin sondern im Trail woanders längs ! 
Kommst dieses Jahr auch wieder zum Uralub vorbei ?


----------



## jaamaa (1. Mai 2011)

Ja, das Himmelfahrt-WE, allerdings ohne Filius. Der hat es nicht mehr so mit dem Biken, außer Bikepark mit Lift. Ist zu anstrengend. Er geht lieber Surfen in Pelzerhaken.
Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich mein Bike mitnehme, aber ich denke schon. Meine Frau wollte auch ein bisl rumfahren (auf befestigten Wegen!). Der DH ist zwar eh zu heftig für mich und mein AM, aber so'n Anlieger geht immer. Und gucken macht auch Spaß.


----------



## Sektenguru (2. Mai 2011)

fand denn tag mit euch gestern auch voll power!!!!
freu mich schon auf die nächste session mit euch


----------



## -SHREDDER- (2. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## Lars-123 (2. Mai 2011)

wer ist denn morgen so in malente zum biken???


----------



## fiddel (2. Mai 2011)

sind fr. welche vor ort?
so ab 15 uhr?


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Mai 2011)

@ Lars 

Ich nicht !  

@ Fiddel 

Kann schon sein , kann aber auch sein das ich am Golf bastel !

Lars und meiner einer haben sich zum DH Cup in DK angemeldet für ein Rennen in Randers !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (2. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## stylo (2. Mai 2011)

@danny...wann solln das rennen starten???gibts da auch bilder oder vids von strecke??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (2. Mai 2011)

http://www.dh-cup.dk/styled-4/index.html


----------



## stylo (2. Mai 2011)

jo aber ich versteh kein dänisch!!


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Mai 2011)

Aber deine Zwillinge ! 

Ruf mich an ich helfe dir dann weiter ! Oder rufe Lars an der kann auch ein wenig Dänisch


----------



## stylo (2. Mai 2011)

also ich rufe dich nachher mal an


----------



## trafko (2. Mai 2011)

hier ein paar scenen von unserem braunlage ausflug zusammengeschustert ( by alex...und is kein fertiges video!!!) ..... BRAUNLAGE ROCKT ihr harz-is-genauso-weit-weg-wie-winterberg-typen 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23160480"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Mai 2011)

Na wie schon gesagt son Auto hatte ich auch mal ! 
Nicht die Quantität sondern die Qualität zählt am Ende vom Park !  

Da haben Winterberg und Willingen eindeutig die Nase vorn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (2. Mai 2011)

trafko schrieb:


> braunlage rockt


nicht


----------



## -SHREDDER- (2. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (2. Mai 2011)

Egal, ich muss mir mal ein Bild von Braunlage machen, werde Samstag in Willingen sein


----------



## weng (3. Mai 2011)

Ach Jungs, klar is Winterberg und Willingen besser aber Braunlage macht auch richtig spass, sogar richtig richtig viel spass und ist eine sehr gute Abwechslung zu den anderen Parks


----------



## Lars-123 (3. Mai 2011)

jungeee was habt ihr denn geraucht in braunlage! gib mal was ab scheint gut zu sein


----------



## fiddel (3. Mai 2011)

sagma kann von euch jmd ne 661 schiene gebrauchen oder eher sonnen fußprotektor?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...ren/SixSixOne-661-Race-Brace-Ankle::1995.html

ich hab mir den leider zu klein bestellt...größe 41-44 würd den für 15 euro weggeben...


----------



## Calimero... (3. Mai 2011)

Wenn wir schon bei Geschäften sind... brauch jemand nen 1 Jahr alten Fox Van R 241x76 ?


----------



## trafko (3. Mai 2011)

wieviel für den van r?


----------



## stylo (3. Mai 2011)

männers ich war heute mal im deister,meine fresse bin ich da rumgeirrt bis ich mal was gefunden hab.
war nen lustiger spot,ewigkeiten hochgeschoben,ca. gute 250hm und das war gerade mal nur 3/4 der einen strecke.aber hat sich sehr flowig gefahren,sehr geil,schade bloß das man schieben muss


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Mai 2011)

Kennst ja aus Malente !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (3. Mai 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Kennst ja aus Malente !



oh ja aber da schieb ich echt ne gute halbe stunde ,okay bei dem einen spot,bei den anderen werd ichs wohl noch rausfinden müssen 

da steht mir malle doch besser zwecks schieben


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Mai 2011)

Richtig !  

Aber in den Deister will ich auch nochmal mit Michael , der kennt sich da schon ein wenig aus !


----------



## seamonkey (3. Mai 2011)

fiddel schrieb:


> sind fr. welche vor ort?
> so ab 15 uhr?



werde fr. nachmittag da sein


----------



## stylo (3. Mai 2011)

@danny...ja wenn de da hin fährst nimm bloß dein bullit mit!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Mai 2011)

Wer ist denn nun wann morgen wo ? 

Ich muss halt mal sehen ob ich das zeitlich schaffe


----------



## -SHREDDER- (5. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## schoko404 (5. Mai 2011)

ich werde erst am sonntag rumkommen


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Mai 2011)

mit oder ohne Rad?


----------



## schoko404 (5. Mai 2011)

wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin auf jeden fall mit rad!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (5. Mai 2011)

Eh ich habe dir schon die hälfte der Krankheit abgenommen , bald ist aber mal gut  

Na dann las nochmal Telenieren


----------



## schoko404 (5. Mai 2011)

na dann warte mal ab was da noch kommt  son shit...wir tele morgen


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Mai 2011)

Ja alles klär ! Bis morgen Hotte


----------



## Whiplash01 (6. Mai 2011)

Wer fährt den wann / wie morgen nach Willingen oder Wibe??


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Mai 2011)

Der Marc wollte dahin.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. Mai 2011)

Ich bin morgen vielleicht auch in Willingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (7. Mai 2011)

einsamer biker sucht mitstreiter für montag, dienstag oder mittwoch in malente oder woanders bitte melden


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Mai 2011)

@ Ein Samer 

Das machen wir schon ! Hast denn frei ? Habe vielleicht auch noch frei


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. Mai 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> einsamer biker sucht mitstreiter für montag, dienstag oder mittwoch in malente oder woanders bitte melden



Ich am Dienstag, aber das weiste ja schon.


----------



## Lars-123 (7. Mai 2011)

@danny osama: ich hab alle drei tage frei


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Mai 2011)

Mal sehen könnten dann ja mal nach Winterberg ode so !


----------



## stylo (7. Mai 2011)

wie wo wat,wann willst nach winterberg,we oder in der woche???


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Mai 2011)

In der Woche , mit dem Lars wenn das klappt  Du musst ja leider lernen in Wunstorf


----------



## stylo (8. Mai 2011)

naja kommt drauf an mit dem lernen


----------



## Camper122222 (8. Mai 2011)

kommt noch jmd fahren in malle ?


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Mai 2011)

vielleicht im laufe des Tages !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (8. Mai 2011)

He Ho ! 

Ich brauche da mal ein Schlüssel für MS Offi... 2011 für den Mac wer kann mir da helfen ????


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. Mai 2011)

Kommt mal am Mittwoch nach Winterberg! Dann bin ich auch da


----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. Mai 2011)

Nicht kommende, aber die darauf folgende Woche habe ich frei.Wollte da auf jedenfall nach Wibe


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. Mai 2011)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> Nicht kommende, aber die darauf folgende Woche habe ich frei.Wollte da auf jedenfall nach Wibe



Sag bescheid! Ich komm dann kurz vorbei


----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. Mai 2011)

Mach ich


----------



## MR. Scott! (9. Mai 2011)

Moin, habe heute auf dem kleinen Parkplatz oben am Wald nen Schlüssel gefunden, sieht genauso aus wie der von meinem Thule Heckträger, also wenn jemand einen vermissen sollte dann kann der sich bei mir melden 
gruß Florian


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Mai 2011)

Da wird sich bestimmt jemand für finden ! Kann vielleicht der von Michael sein ???


----------



## ElbCoastOllsen (9. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube, das ist meiner


----------



## Lars-123 (9. Mai 2011)

hallo ich vermisse mein GT fury 2011 vielleicht hat das ja auch jemand auf dem parkplatz gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (9. Mai 2011)

und ich mein V10 Carbon


----------



## Lars-123 (9. Mai 2011)

der kleine v10 carbon möchte gerne aus dem downhill spieleparadies abgeholt werden


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Mai 2011)

Er wird gesucht von seinem Vadder, V10 Alu


----------



## kosh_hh (10. Mai 2011)

gesucht wird der kleine Mondraker Summum, der sich in Spanien verlaufen hat und endlich zu seinem Papi nach Hamburg kommen möchte


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Mai 2011)

Wurde bereits beim Fahrrad Goebel in Pinneberg abgegeben 
Wartet dort auf die Abholung


----------



## weng (10. Mai 2011)

Sooooh "Burns" war gestern jetzt kommt Harry Main
http://freedombmx.mpora.de/news/harry-mains-achterbahnfahrt.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (10. Mai 2011)

nettes vid - aber an die schrei-show-ich-hab-mir-wehgetan Performance vom Burns kommt er nicht ran


----------



## trafko (10. Mai 2011)

alder er is nich echt mitm flair inne pipe rein... kränk oO


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Mai 2011)

Kommt nicht so gut wie SEAN BURNS !!!! 

Das ist ja der übliche Standard .


----------



## weng (11. Mai 2011)

Moin

Sooooh ich will diese Woche noch bei Maxxis bestellen, wer braucht Reifen??? Bitte sagt mir schnellst möglich bescheid....


----------



## kosh_hh (11. Mai 2011)

ich nehm da mal nen Wetscream 2.5 DHD60 SuperTacky

für Sanni ein Ardent 2.4 FR Version EXO (wirst wahrscheinlich nicht rankriegen - ist wohl bei allen Großhändlern ausverkauft)


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2011)

Minion 2.5 in 60a hinten und wenn noch verfügbar Lopes blingbling in 2.1 oder 2.35


----------



## -SHREDDER- (11. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## schoko404 (11. Mai 2011)

1x Swampthing 2.5 60a


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2011)

Und für Hauke erst noch ein Satz Stützräder, der kann ja schon gar nicht mehr fahren


----------



## -SHREDDER- (11. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (11. Mai 2011)

mit stützrädern in wibe?? werde nur zum guggen dort sein....sonst mach ich mich zum affen!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2011)

Ach ja ich kann leider doch nicht zum glotzen nach Winterhill da meine Ellies in Schweden sind muss ich die Hunde und Katzen und Fredchen und die Fische hüten


----------



## schoko404 (11. Mai 2011)

hmmm...dann muss ich wohl mit fiddel feiern!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2011)

Ja leider ! Bin dem Alk sowieso Abtrünnig  

Der ist gut gegen Kondition und so weiter.... Wenn ihr es aber nicht auf die Seiten der MBR schafft habt ihr eine schwache Kür abgeliefert .


----------



## Whiplash01 (13. Mai 2011)




----------



## akami (13. Mai 2011)

Servus!
Ich meld mich mal da mein Super Enduro/Light Freerider endlich da ist und ich damit auch mal durch Malente hoppeln werde.







Grüße


----------



## Lars-123 (13. Mai 2011)

geiler kabelsalat


----------



## Whiplash01 (13. Mai 2011)

Schönes Teil, dann bis bald in Male.

P.S. Du musst dir noch das "Kuhfell" ans bike kleben, das is Kult!


----------



## akami (13. Mai 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Schönes Teil, dann bis bald in Male.
> 
> P.S. Du musst dir noch das "Kuhfell" ans bike kleben, das is Kult!



Das kommt dann an die Rückspiegel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (13. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin Sonntag da ! Will Hauke ja beim Radfahren sehen  

Es gibt wenigstens noch ein Menschen der sein Rad noch weniger bewegt als ich !
Also Lars Schluss jetzt mit den Geschichten .....


----------



## toddy2017 (13. Mai 2011)

wenn das wetter gut ist, wird ich wohl auch kommen..


----------



## -SHREDDER- (13. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## coma1976 (13. Mai 2011)

moin die herrn, ab wann seid ihr denn aktiv am so?

wollt mir euer treiben evtl mal anschauen....


----------



## -SHREDDER- (13. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (13. Mai 2011)

Ist morgen evtl. auch jemand da??


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Mai 2011)

@ Coma 

Also Sonntag bin ich wahrscheinlich gegen 11.00 Uhr da.  Denn der frühe Vogel mit dem Wurm und so .... 


@ Lutz 

Ne Morgen ist Basteltag am Auto


----------



## markus OH (13. Mai 2011)

Mein Bruder und ich sind morgen wohl so ab 13uhr da


----------



## Lars-123 (14. Mai 2011)

@danny: vielleicht fährt hauke auch heimlich woanders

  z.b. in hamburg vor meinen bus


----------



## schoko404 (14. Mai 2011)

...ich will ja langsam auch mal wieder fahren...hoffe dass ich sonntag soweit fit bin. komme auf jeden fall rum!


----------



## A**x (14. Mai 2011)

Kommt Heute irgendwer nach oben und wenn JA wann ?


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Mai 2011)

Kotzi du musst auch mal lesen was die anderen schreiben ! Dann würdest du wissen wann wer heute kommt.


----------



## toddy2017 (14. Mai 2011)

wenn jemand heut da ist, kann er heut abend mal ne ansage machen ob es trocken geblieben ist?
würd morgen denn auch kommen, wenn´s trocken ist. meine betty´s sind nicht so power für nassen boden.


----------



## kosh_hh (14. Mai 2011)

Verkaufe Thomson X4 Vorbau in 50 mm (45 EUR). Ein WE gefahren

und ein

Syntace Superforce 45 mm (25,4 mm Klemmung) mit einem Syntace Vector DH oder Lowriser (je 700 mm) für zusammen 75 EUR.

Falls von euch jemand Interesse hat dann PN. Sonst stell ich die in Bikemarkt.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (14. Mai 2011)

toddy2017 schrieb:


> wenn jemand heut da ist, kann er heut abend mal ne ansage machen ob es trocken geblieben ist?
> würd morgen denn auch kommen, wenn´s trocken ist. meine betty´s sind nicht so power für nassen boden.



Ich habe noch einen Satz Muddy Mary´s. Die kannst Du morgen aufziehen, wenn Du willst. Kannst also ruhig kommen. Ich schick´ Dir nachher noch eine PN!

Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (14. Mai 2011)

Also das bischen was bis jetzt runter gekommen ist reicht nicht aus  um dich fern zu halten !
Mache Morgen nochmal eine Durchsage


----------



## -SHREDDER- (14. Mai 2011)

Ist Banane, Danny. Toddy kommt morgen. Habe ihm schon eine PN geschickt und die MM nehme ich morgen "sicherheitshalber" mit.


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Mai 2011)

Ja wobei die Mudy Mary gar nicht für Nässe oder Schlamm sind ! Das ist ein guter Trick von Schwalbe gewesen 
Die ersten Reifen die ihrem Namen nicht alle Ehre machen


----------



## -SHREDDER- (14. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## toddy2017 (14. Mai 2011)

wird schon passen..


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Mai 2011)

Also es heute nacht  gut geregnet. Heute Morgen sind auch noch ein paar dicke Wolken am Himmel , also kann es ab und an mal ein kleinen Schauer geben.
Wer sich traut kann ruhig kommen


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Mai 2011)

War doch heute eigentlich schön bis rutschig !Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Lars-123 (15. Mai 2011)

und was macht der neue streckenabschnitt, hast den weitergebaut danny???


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Mai 2011)

ne nur eingefahren  

War gar nicht so einfach am Anfang  dafür ist  jetzt alles fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (15. Mai 2011)

geil alter


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Mai 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23765465"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. Mai 2011)

So, habe mir mal ein Bild von Braunlage gemacht. Ist echt nicht so schlecht, wie ich dachte.Klar, einiges ist noch wirklich zu verbessern und sinnfrei Aber in groß und ganzen doch sehr spaßig und hat gerockt. Fazit: Ich würde wieder hinfahren Also, einer mehr auf der Pro Seite!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Mai 2011)

Jaja bla bla !  Dann will ich nicht wissen was du machst wenn wir in die Schweiz fahren ? Stellste gleich ein Antrag auf Umsiedlung ???


----------



## Lars-123 (15. Mai 2011)

braunlage

hochsauerland


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. Mai 2011)

Kann passieren Wird wahrscheinlich alles in den Schatten stellen!!...hoffe es sogar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. Mai 2011)

Ich sage nicht das Braunlage besser ist, müßte ich mich entscheiden, ist das Saurländle natürlich weit vorne Aber ich denke, Braunlage wird noch wachsen und sich noch einiges verbessern!!


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Mai 2011)

So ist recht  

Da sollten mal Leute mit einem Plan Hand an die Strecke auf dem Wurmberg anlegen. Dann kann das was richtig gescheites werden !

Ach ja Marc Mittwoch bei Cris Lagebesprechung und Grillen von Blockhouse Burgern im Garten bei einem Lecker Bierchen


----------



## Lars-123 (15. Mai 2011)

darauf ein leckeres hefeweizen


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Mai 2011)

Bingo !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. Mai 2011)

Super, Mittwoch geht klar


----------



## Lars-123 (15. Mai 2011)

wer hat denn donnerstag oder freitag zeit zum biken in malente oder woanders???


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. Mai 2011)

WiBe


----------



## Lars-123 (15. Mai 2011)

immer


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. Mai 2011)

Wollte Do oder Fr hin!!


----------



## Lars-123 (15. Mai 2011)

das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an.da würde ich gerne mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (15. Mai 2011)

Na ihr seid mir zwei Süsse 

Vielleicht bin ich auch dabei , will aber diesmal nicht selber fahren !!!!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Mai 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23766643"]Trail von O bis U on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## -SHREDDER- (15. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (16. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre zwar, aber mein Beifahrer Platz ist leider schon belegt worden. Konnte nicht ahnen, dass ihr Zeit habt!!! Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir alle dahin düsen


----------



## toddy2017 (16. Mai 2011)

jo, war´n super tag abgesehen von dem 3std hinweg der sonst nur 1,5std dauert und der bahnsch***** die mir doch glatt 80euro strafe aufbrummen wollte, weil mein bike schwarz gefahren ist! hat sich dann aber doch nach ewigen diskutieren besänftigen lassen.

und die strecke, war zwar rutschig aber trotzdem geil. mit den richtigen reifen geht´s ab!!
gegen ne plane hätt ich auch nichts


----------



## weng (16. Mai 2011)

Sehr schön Danny die neue strecke is ma sehr geil geworden, dickes lob an den erbauer


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. Mai 2011)

Do. oder Fr. WiBe?? Bin dabei!!


----------



## Lars-123 (16. Mai 2011)

saubere sache lutz

vielleicht kriegen wir danny ja auch noch mit!!!!!


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. Mai 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> saubere sache lutz
> 
> vielleicht kriegen wir danny ja auch noch mit!!!!!



Könnte klappen, ich habe gerade mal meinen Kofferraum ausgemessen: Wenn wir bei drei Bikes die Räder rausnehmen, einer den Lenker dreht und wir die Sattelstützen rausziehen, dann kann ich 1/3 der Sitzbank hochklappen, sodass auch drei peoples mitfahren können!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (16. Mai 2011)

Schauen wir mal  

Wird bestimmt voll lustig , wenn nicht die lange Fahrzeit wäre


----------



## Deleted 72031 (16. Mai 2011)

pukyracer aka daniel und ich sind von do bis so in wibe!! also attacke mädesl!!


----------



## jaamaa (16. Mai 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Trail von O bis U on Vimeo


Mit dem was ihr im flachen Norden als Singletrail bezeichnet, wären hier bei uns im Harzer Vorland bestimmt einige MTBler überfordert! 
Coole Strecke


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Mai 2011)

@ Jaamaa 

Das kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen ! Habt doch mehr Gefälle als wir hier.

Bei deinem nächsten Besuch kannst dich ja selbst von überzeugen


----------



## jaamaa (16. Mai 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> @ Jaamaa
> 
> Das kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen ! Habt doch mehr Gefälle als wir hier.
> 
> Bei deinem nächsten Besuch kannst dich ja selbst von überzeugen



Werde ich sicherlich, wenn das Bike mit darf.... Und Gefälle ist nicht alles.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (17. Mai 2011)

Ja super, dann werfe ich mal den Freitag in die Runde!!?? ...und Danny kommt mit??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (17. Mai 2011)

freitag ist gut


----------



## weng (17. Mai 2011)

Sooo hier das Video aus Braunlage 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13650

Hat er gut gemacht der Alex


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. Mai 2011)

Hey chris, geiles vid, sieht *fast* so aus, als könnte man am wurmberg doch spass haben.


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Mai 2011)

Freitag kann ich leider nicht dann müsst ihr ohne mich fahren ! 
Außerdem soll es Freitag schon wieder mit dem Wetter schlechter werden.

Das Video ist nicht schlecht


----------



## Mr_Banyan (17. Mai 2011)

Sehr geiles video Wann könntest Du denn?


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Mai 2011)

Donnerstag ! Am Samstag ist wieder Autotag und Sonntag hoffe ich doch mal in Malente wieder radeln zu gehen , vielleicht kommt Hauke ja auch diesmal


----------



## Mr_Banyan (17. Mai 2011)

Ich mein, mir ist es auch Donnerstag recht, wenn die anderen auch können, wäre Donnerstag auch ok Bin da flexibel!

Welche Uhrzeit Mittwoch bei cris??


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Mai 2011)

Naja der gute Mann muss ja noch arbeiten bis 18:00 ! 
Ich werde morgen aber schon denke ich mal so um 14:00 oder so da sein  

Damit bei ihm ja keine Langeweile aufkommt


----------



## weng (17. Mai 2011)

Genau zieh die spandex klamotten an und dann stell ich dich ins schaufenster


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Mai 2011)

Was ist da los ? Du sollst arbeiten !!!!

Und nicht das Netz voll spamen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Mai 2011)

Hauke kommt morgen nicht zum Grillabend  

Aber ich bin 100% dabei


----------



## schoko404 (18. Mai 2011)

ja sorry...ist ein bisl weit aus frankfurt!


----------



## Lars-123 (18. Mai 2011)

gleich mal los düsen und bei fahrrad goebel die neue schaufensterpuppe anglotzen, soll wohl sehr geil aussehen die schnalle


----------



## weng (19. Mai 2011)

Hier das neuste von Sean Burns, nur leider schreit er nich so viel
http://zwanzig-zoll.de/2011/05/sean-burns-isnt-human/


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Mai 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13680

Geiler schiice ! Ich liebe denn Kerl 
Der brauch bloß noch Lycra


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Mai 2011)

Sean Burns Juungeeee


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jevlpiaVGq0"]YouTube        - âªOsiris Shoes - Sean Burnsâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## coma1976 (22. Mai 2011)

man man ist das ätzend bei euch im wald-bin total zerstochen!

p.s. fahren macht spaß-schöne strecken habt ihr da gebaut


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Mai 2011)

Ja die guten alten Monster Mücken  

Manchmal hilft nicht mal mehr Autan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (22. Mai 2011)

Moin!
Ich war zwar nicht in Malente unterwegs aber von meinem Blut fliegt mehr im Wald rum, als ich noch im Körper habe. Gestern habe ich mich schon mit einem Lokalanästhetikum eingerieben. Hilft übrigens super. - Kleiner Tipp, was erheblich besser gegen Mücken und andere Viecher hilft als Autan und noch angenehmer in der Anwendung ist, finde ich zumindest ist aus dem Outdoorgeschäft (z.B. Globe Camp, Wamstraße) die Mückenmilch. Ist allerdings auch etwas teurer.

Grüße.


----------



## kosh_hh (22. Mai 2011)

die gemeine Riesenmalenterdownhillmücke (RMDHMÜ).

Musste gestern auch heftigsten Blutverlust kompensieren.

Es müssen dringend Mückenmilchduschen am Pausenplatz installiert werden.


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Mai 2011)

Wenn es regnet dann ist das mit den Mücken okay  

Aber im Moment nerven sie tierisch 

Aber was immer gegen ;ücken hilft ist eine Flasche GIN am abend vorher trinken , dann lassen sie ein in Ruhe


----------



## coma1976 (22. Mai 2011)

na ob du dann die strecke heil runterkommst?

wie wäre es mit einem moskitonetz?oder starker pestizideinsatz?


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Mai 2011)

Versuch ist es doch mal wert ! Ich stelle mich auch freiwillig mit der Kamera zu Verfügung und nehme alles auf  
Mann soll alles gegen Mücken testen.


----------



## akami (22. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (22. Mai 2011)

DAs ist auch ne Möglichkeit im Imkerkostum fahren zu gehen ! Wor allen dingen passen die Protektoren da noch sehr gut unter


----------



## coma1976 (22. Mai 2011)

evtl dezent schweißfördernd-dann will ich nen lift!


----------



## akami (22. Mai 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> evtl dezent schweißfördernd-dann will ich nen lift!



Zusätzlich ein gutes Hochleistungsdeo


----------



## Calimero... (22. Mai 2011)

Also heute in Todtnau war nix mit Mücken !
Hab schön gemütlich Klausi und das MS Evil Team in action gesehen beim EDC


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Mai 2011)

Ja das ist ja mitten im nirgendwo ! Da verirren sich noch nicht mal Mücken hin


----------



## fiddel (22. Mai 2011)

mit dem trinken vorher gehts doch wunderbar!...
wer isn jetzt wann in wibe??
lass mal handynummern tauschen damit wirs hinbekommen zusammen zu campen!


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich kann doch nicht ! Muss zuhause bleiben


----------



## schoko404 (22. Mai 2011)

...und auf meinen Bus aufpassen!!!!..genau!!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (22. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Mai 2011)

Welcher Bus ??????

@Shredder 

Wie war Thale ? Welcher Platz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Mai 2011)

schade !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## Whiplash01 (23. Mai 2011)

Mensch Sascha, was haste da den gemacht, warst bestimmt wieder mit zu viel Speed unterwegs.

Hoffentlich biste bald wieder fit für WiBe.


----------



## weng (23. Mai 2011)

Oh, wenn du mitleid willst such dir ne krankheit aus die man sehen kann...


----------



## Weiberheld (23. Mai 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Mensch Sascha, was haste da den gemacht, warst bestimmt wieder mit zu viel Speed unterwegs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, da war nix mit Speed... Bin ständig weggerutscht und an der Stelle vor dem letzten Drop hat es mich dann gelegt...  



weng schrieb:


> Oh, wenn du mitleid willst such dir ne krankheit aus die man sehen kann...



Lepra vielleicht?


----------



## coma1976 (23. Mai 2011)

Arnika-Kügelchen und Salbe und ruck zuck wirds besser...


----------



## Weiberheld (23. Mai 2011)

Arnika-Kügelchen? Kenn´ ich nicht. Mein Doc meinte, im Ernstfall verpasst er mir so eine Art Stabilisierung. Sieht aus wie buntes Paketband. 

Er fährt selbst, allerdings Rennrad. Ich hoffe, dass es bis DO bzw. SA weg ist.


----------



## akami (23. Mai 2011)

Ansonsten hilft auch Diclofenac-natrium oder Ibuprofensalbe sehr gut. Das Paketband heißt Kinesiotaping


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## kosh_hh (23. Mai 2011)

das beste Mittel heißt übrigens: "Nicht so anstellen - Pussy" 

nehm ich auch ab und zu - hilft zwar nicht immer - aber doch ziemlich oft


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Mai 2011)

Sach mal Sascha was soll das jetzt mit dem Weiberheld ?????

Muss man das verstehen ...... Schizophren eventuell , ich weiß ja nicht !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. Mai 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Sach mal Sascha was soll das jetzt mit dem Weiberheld ?????
> 
> Muss man das verstehen ...... Schizophren eventuell , ich weiß ja nicht !



Schizophren? Nein. Fand den Namen schon immer gut, hatte mich aber nie so richtig getraut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mir geht es gut, keine Sorge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vergiss nicht, Danny:


----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## toddy2017 (24. Mai 2011)

sean burns... mücken.. vw busse..
ihr seid doch alle verruuckt.. ;-)

@ sascha: gute besserung für dein knie!!

und an alle die nach wibe fahren, viel spass.. ich will auch.. aber ich wird mich jetzt erstmal um mein lappen bemühen, kein bock mehr mit zug hin und her zu gondeln..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (24. Mai 2011)

@sascha genau gute besserung, auf das du bald irgendwann vielleicht wieder RICHTIG gut abgehn kannst...


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. Mai 2011)

So, da sich keiner traut, muß ich den Cris mal Loben für den sensationellen 16ten Platz in Thale, mit einer Hammer Zeit Respekt Joongeee!!


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Mai 2011)

Ach ehrlich hammer ! Fetten Respekt Juunge  
Ich hatte ihm aber gesagt er soll unter 2.45 bleiben !!!!! Was macht er fährt so langsam daher


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. Mai 2011)

Bremst noch zu viel ...er lernt halt noch!!


----------



## schoko404 (24. Mai 2011)

Naja...3:15min hätte ich auch geschafft, aber ich hatte da ja diesen Mückenstich am Arm und deshalb......

Schön Chris!! Und das als "Nordlicht" unter den Teilnehmern


----------



## weng (24. Mai 2011)

Ja, ich glaub ich steig auch auf V-Brakes um


----------



## sannihh (25. Mai 2011)

Sauber Chris, Glückwunsch !!!!!


----------



## Whiplash01 (25. Mai 2011)

*3:15:78* Booaahhh, bist du schnell!!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (25. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## kosh_hh (25. Mai 2011)

sorry aber das muss jetzt sein: 







so Leute, nun ist mal Schluss hier mit dem Gejammere wegen so einem Kratzer - sind doch hier nicht beim Tennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (25. Mai 2011)

Was geht denn am Wochenende ? Wer ist wo und warum ? 
Wollte ja eigentlich nach DK aber meine Mitstreiter sind ja alle krank und allein bei den Smörebröt Menschen geht ja auch nicht  

Also könnte man ja in einen anderen Park oder nicht ?????


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn mal jemand nach Belgien fährt ( Filthy Trails ) odr auch in einen anderen PArk wo ich mit meiner Möhre Heizen kann und noch einen Platz im Auto frei hat, dann wäre ich natürlich mit Spritkostenbeteiligung dabei.


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Mai 2011)

Naja Belgien liegt ja nicht gerade ums Eck ! Aber irgendwann muss ma da ja auch mal hin , da hast recht ! 
Ansonsten wäre da noch der beste Park der Welt offen .........  Malente


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Ich muss mich ja als dummer Mensch outen. Ich war noch nie da und weiß nicht, wie ich da hinkomme. Ansonsten wäre das eine Schöne Idee für Sonntag. Würde natürlich auch regelmäßig mit Schaufel und Müllsack kommen


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Mai 2011)

Am besten natürlich mit dem Auto ! Ansonsten geht auch Bahn und den Rest mit dem Bike zurückgelegt,ist eigentlich einfach zu finden.
Wenn mit Auto kommst musst du in den Holmerweg in Kreuzfeld fahren , denn bis zum Ende durch an der Crossstrecke die rechte Hand liegt vorbei und dann den Berg hoch bis du vor dem Wald stehst. Auto parken auf den Parklflächen und nicht im Wald bitte , ist nicht gern gesehen. Dann gerade aus 50-60 m dann links wieder einen kleinen Anstieg hoch ungefähr 30-40 m dann gleich rechts abbiegen und da biste !


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Ok! Ich würde via Bahn kommen, bin mometan Auto los. Werde aus dem Zug raus, das Navi im Handy führt mich zum Holmerweg und ab da versuche ich dann deiner Beschreibung zu folgen und rufe verzweifelt deinen Namen.

Ps: Nix großes von mir erwarten.


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Mai 2011)

Also wenn du mit Bahn kommst dann ist es noch einfacher ! 

Du steigst am Bahnhof aus fährst runter zum See richtung Betonklotz den man da sieht , soll ein Hotel sein kann man kaum glauben , dann immer an der Promenade lang bis du in den Wald kommst. Dann immer den Weg am See entlang folgen und ungefähr 10-15min. später bist am Ziel , nur noch links den Berg hochschieben und die Natur genießen


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Aber insgesamt ab Betonklotz/Promenade links rum oder gibt es nur eine fahrbare Richtung? Berg hochschieben? Was ist denn das für ein Berg  - Komme erstmal mit dem Enduro und wenn es mir dort gefällt, dann gibt es demnächst etwas mit mehr FW


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Mai 2011)

Also ab Promenade immer gerade auf dem Weg bleiben ! Rotkäpchen und lass dich nicht von bösen Nordicwalkerwölfen ansprechen  
sobald du den gepflasterten weg der Promenade verlässt bleibst du immer am Ufer des Dieksees bis du dann mal irgendwann ein kleinen Sprung über den Hauptweg siehst und die Strecke sich in voller pracht vor dir ausbreitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Danke liebes Großmütterchen. Soll ich Kuchen und Wein mitbringen?


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Mai 2011)

Wäre super ! aber nicht son 3 Tage alten Kuchen der ist nicht gut für meine Zähne  
Und ein Merlot wäre auch was feines


----------



## schoko404 (25. Mai 2011)

...immer dem "roten" Weg entlang


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Ich geb' mein Bestes.


----------



## kosh_hh (26. Mai 2011)

werde mit Chris am So vorbeikommen


----------



## ime1980 (26. Mai 2011)

Servus Jungens, wenn noch jemand am kommenden Freitag von Hamburg aus nach Wibe möchte hab noch Plätze frei. Bikemitnahme is kein Problem.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (26. Mai 2011)

He Martin ! Was machst du in Hamburg ??? Fertig mit Studium und hast schon Arbeit in HH ?


----------



## ime1980 (26. Mai 2011)

Bin leider noch nich ganz wieder in Hamburg, sonst hätt ich doch bei euch mal vorbeigeschaut. Aber geraced wird trotzdem. bIn da grad bei meiner besseren Hälfte;-)


----------



## kosh_hh (26. Mai 2011)

hat einer von euch vielleicht eine 300x3 oder 300x3,25 Dämpferfeder über? Ist für einen Fox Dämpfer. Müssten also Fox oder Manitou Federn sein.


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Mai 2011)

@ Kosh 

ich schaue mal nach ! 

@ Martin 

Na dann wenn du mal Zeit hast lass dich blicken hier 
nicht nur Aachen ist schön


----------



## Calimero... (26. Mai 2011)

@ Kosh
Ich hab eine Nukeproof 300x3.00 die im Fox Van R 241x76 drin ist/war. Wenn die für dein Vorhaben passt schickst ne PN. Den Dämpfer kannst auch gleich mitkaufen ;>

Gruß Flip !


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Mai 2011)

Hi wer hat noch Lust an einem Enduro Rennen teilzunehmen ????

Hier die Fakten:http://www.madmission.de/mad-east-challenge-500/infos/ausschreibung-2011/


----------



## coma1976 (26. Mai 2011)

lust ja-bloß keine zeit!
fährt jmd von euch zur trek bike attack?


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube das ist in dem Zeitraum wo wir in der Schweiz zum Erholen sind  
Man wird sehen ....


----------



## burn (27. Mai 2011)

Ja ich fahre hin... 14. August!


----------



## fiddel (27. Mai 2011)

@ danny ich fahr heut nachmittag nach dortmund zu nols!...sa. und so. werden wir in willingen und winterberg verbringen am mo. gehts dann wieder nach dortmund wegen studieren....und am mi abend oder do vormittag fahren wir wieder nach winterberg fürs festival!

@ all also dieses we willingen und oder winterberg!!!

danny ruf sonst nochmal durch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Mai 2011)

fiddel schrieb:


> @ danny ich fahr heut nachmittag nach dortmund zu nols!...sa. und so. werden wir in willingen und winterberg verbringen am mo. gehts dann wieder nach dortmund wegen studieren....und am mi abend oder do vormittag fahren wir wieder nach winterberg fürs festival!
> 
> @ all also dieses we willingen und oder winterberg!!!
> 
> danny ruf sonst nochmal durch!



@ fiddel: lars und ich schlagen morgen in willingen auf.


----------



## seamonkey (27. Mai 2011)

...hat jemand lust und zeit nächsten mi. in male zu fahren?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (27. Mai 2011)

So, Urlaub ist eingereicht Schweiz kann kommen!


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Mai 2011)

seamonkey schrieb:


> ...hat jemand lust und zeit nächsten mi. in male zu fahren?



Hi micha, hast du meine SMS bekommen?


----------



## seamonkey (27. Mai 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Hi micha, hast du meine SMS bekommen?



...hab ich und werde mich am Di. gleich bei dir melden, wenn ich wieder im Lande bin


----------



## weng (27. Mai 2011)

@ Marc sehr geil, das wird ein traum


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Mai 2011)

@ Burn 

Wo fährst du hin nach Lenzerheide oder Mad East Challange ?


Öhhmm ja ich kann keider nicht mehr mit in die Schweiz ! 
Habe da so ein paar Sachen die erledigt werden müssen  kann also nict dabei sein !

















Nicht


----------



## burn (27. Mai 2011)

Lenzerheide


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Mai 2011)

Ahh okay ! 

Also ich habe mich nun gerade zum Mad Enduro Angemeldet und hoffe das noch ein paar mehr mit kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (27. Mai 2011)

@danny...sollte das nen scherz sein mit schweiz??


----------



## schoko404 (27. Mai 2011)

Urlaub ist genehmigt!! Schweiz geht los!!

@Danny: das ist ein Witz or what?


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Mai 2011)

kann mir bitte mal einer per google map einen punkt setzen wo der einstieg/start in sachen spot ist? wollte mir den am dienstag mal anschauen.

komme mit dem bike aus eutin und fahre per gps dahin.

wäre cool.

danke


----------



## burn (27. Mai 2011)

Ist auf der Vorseite recht gut beschrieben...


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Mai 2011)

Würde ich ja gerne machen weiß aber net ?????

Aber Burn hat recht da stehts auch schon mit kleiner Karte


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Mai 2011)

ich prüfe. also besser von norden kommen? sprich vom dieksee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (27. Mai 2011)

Wo in Eutin startest du denn?


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Mai 2011)

Ja am besten den See entlang nach Plön folgen ! Du wirst das schon finden


----------



## weng (28. Mai 2011)

Der Typ will mich wohl verarschen...

http://zwanzig-zoll.de/2011/05/worlds-first-triple-backflip-on-a-bmx/


----------



## kosh_hh (28. Mai 2011)

ich glaub so ne Startrampe wie in dem Video wollte Lars haben


----------



## akami (28. Mai 2011)

Moin Leuts!

Ab wann ist denn morgen jemand da und wie lange seid ihr dann so in der Regel da?


Grüße.


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Mai 2011)

Also eigentlich schlagen die meisten so gegen 12 oder 13 Uhr auf , ich bin meistens schon früher da. Ich sage mal so gegen 11:00 Uhr.


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Mai 2011)

Das Bullit ist fertig für`s Mad East 500


----------



## kosh_hh (28. Mai 2011)

wenn du um den Sieg fahren willst, wahrscheinlich ein bisschen zu schwer.

Wichtig bei ner Enduro Challenge ist so ne hydraulische Sattelstütze. Normlerweise hats bei nem Enduro Rennen auch so einige Gegenanstiege - da spart das viel Zeit.


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Mai 2011)

Nix gegenanstiege ! Da wird nur Bergab geradelt  
Wer brauch schon eine Hydraulische Sattelstütze .... ?
Und auf Sieg fahren will ich ja nicht ich will nur Spass haben und eine gemütlciche Runde Radfahren gehen. Da es in den HaBe`s ja nichts wird muss ich eben darauf ausweichen.


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Mai 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z99ySvoYeFc&feature=related"]YouTube        - âªEclat BMX - Sean Burns 2011 Editâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (28. Mai 2011)

Er ist und bleibt einfach der beste, das kann keiner TOPPEN


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Mai 2011)

Doch du Cris ! Mach einfach mal ein 180 vom Dach deiner Werkstatt  
Ich komme mit Fotoapparat !!! 
Ich finde das ende zu geil ! *no money no money  go home and spank the monkey ! *


----------



## trafko (29. Mai 2011)

und wie schaut die wetterlage in malente aus?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (29. Mai 2011)

Wer ist überhaupt da? Hat bestimmt den ganzen Tag geregnet...


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Mai 2011)

Bedeckt aber trocken ! Wer will den Ritt hier wagen ???? 

Wenn du kommst soll ich die Führung mitbringen oder nicht ?


----------



## trafko (29. Mai 2011)

was war das nochmal genau für eine?


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Mai 2011)

e.13 LS1


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Mai 2011)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...tenfuehrung-ISCG-32-40t-schwarz-Mod-2011.html

diese da


----------



## trafko (29. Mai 2011)

was willst de dafür haben  und die hat auch iscg alt ja? ja nehm die dann mal mit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (29. Mai 2011)

CHristian und meiner einer machen uns gleich aufn Weg
Los das regnet heut nicht kommt hoch Jungäns


----------



## Mr_Banyan (29. Mai 2011)

Ich bin heute mal raus


----------



## sannihh (29. Mai 2011)

ich auch, hab mich heute Nacht um die ganzen EHEC infizierten Pat. kümmern müssen :-((((
Leute passt bloss auf was ihr esst, der Keim ist wirklich fies


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Mai 2011)

Naja dann sind wir nur zu 5. ! Das ist schon okay , dann bleiben dei ganzen schön Wetter Biker zuhause und machen uns nicht die Strecke madig. 
@ Marc 

Wenn es inder Schweiz Regnet bleibst du aber nicht im Zelt !!!! Da wird gefahren bis der Arzt kommt und das meine ich so.


@Patrick siehste ja was die bei Hibike kostet ! Die ist Nagelneu und es ist ISCG alt oder neu , aber zur Sicherheit ist ja ein Innelageradapter dabei !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (29. Mai 2011)

Klar


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Mai 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/SantaC...2035?pli=1&gsessionid=s8NWM-Ls0DlOkHFUT_3_zA#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (29. Mai 2011)

Foto Nr. 6


----------



## weng (29. Mai 2011)

Ja was für breite Schultern


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Mai 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13851

Wo denn, steht hinter dir noch jemand  ?


----------



## weng (29. Mai 2011)

ne er hängt


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Mai 2011)

du verruckte Mongo !


----------



## Camper122222 (30. Mai 2011)

geiles vid.  wollt auch noch kommen wurd mir aber zu nass -.-  
war dann lieber ne runde joggan ^^


----------



## Danny-128 (31. Mai 2011)

So heute klappt es leider nicht mit biken , aber am Donnerstag wollen wir es nochmal versuchen ! Wer Bock hat kann sich noch anschließen.


----------



## akami (31. Mai 2011)

Moin!
Sorry habs nicht geschafft. Irgendwie darf cih immer spontan arbeiten, wenn cih was geplant habe und diese Woche habe ich leider Nachtdienst. Aber es gibt auch gute Neuigkeiten, ich bin frisch verliebt:


----------



## Danny-128 (31. Mai 2011)

Willst es dir kaufen ? Sieht ja nicht shlecht aus aber mein Fall ist es nicht


----------



## akami (31. Mai 2011)

Ich schwanke noch das Herb und das Ghost sind auch mui bien:

Last Herb:






Ghost DH:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (31. Mai 2011)

Das Commencal ist geil!!


----------



## akami (31. Mai 2011)

Jo das Commencal ist momentan auch mein Favorit  Aber habe noch keinen HÃ¤ndler gefunden, ist wahrscheinlich noch nicht auf dem Markt. Wahrscheinlich besser so, mein enduro hat mich mit knapp â¬4.500,- gut leergesaugt


----------



## coma1976 (31. Mai 2011)

@akami
biste mit deinem votec schon ans limit gekommen im riesebusch?


----------



## akami (31. Mai 2011)

Ne das nicht coma aber es hat meine Leidenschaft wieder angefeuert. Das Rad soll auch eigentlich erst gekauft werden, wenn es bald in die Schweiz geht.


----------



## coma1976 (31. Mai 2011)

na denn bring doch erstmal dein enduro in schwung und du wirst sehen damit geht so einiges!


----------



## akami (31. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem SX so einiges geht habe ich schon festgestellt, das gebe ich auch nicht mehr wieder her. Ich freue mich auch schon, wenn es am 23.6. in die Eifel geht.


----------



## Whiplash01 (31. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Jo das Commencal ist momentan auch mein Favorit  Aber habe noch keinen Händler gefunden, ist wahrscheinlich noch nicht auf dem Markt. Wahrscheinlich besser so, mein enduro hat mich mit knapp 4.500,- gut leergesaugt



@ akami: hier ist ein Fahrbericht vom V3, das Einsteigermodell wird da mit 3.799,- angegeben, das ginge ja noch.

http://downhill-rangers.com/news/62...t-das-commen-al-supreme-dh-v3-in-spanien.html

Was die Atherton - Replika kosten soll hamse natürlich nicht geschrieben, kostet bestimmt wieder über fünf.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (31. Mai 2011)

Frithjof und Icke waren in Winterberg und Willingen..Joonge

Hier votet mal, FDW!
Schön auf gefällt mir klicken

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/906190


----------



## Danny-128 (31. Mai 2011)

Ich will das Bild vom 1`er mit dem Giant hinten dran sehen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (31. Mai 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Frithjof und Icke waren in Winterberg und Willingen..Joonge
> 
> Hier votet mal, FDW!
> Schön auf gefällt mir klicken
> ...



Hey nols joonge, fetter Respekt, wenn de das bei der Schräglage gestanden hast.


----------



## Whiplash01 (31. Mai 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ich will das Bild vom 1`er mit dem Giant hinten dran sehen !



Nix 1er, Ford Fiesta oder so...


----------



## Danny-128 (31. Mai 2011)

1. Hat er nicht ! 

2. Fiddel ist ein Golf1 fahrer und mit diesem auch nach Winterberg gefahren !!!!!


----------



## Whiplash01 (1. Juni 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> 1. Hat er nicht !
> 
> 2. Fiddel ist ein Golf1 fahrer und mit diesem auch nach Winterberg gefahren !!!!!



zu 1. 

zu 2. nö!


----------



## trafko (1. Juni 2011)

so werde heute wohl so zwischen 4 und 5 uhr am spot sein, falls jemand noch lust und zeit hat


----------



## Camper122222 (1. Juni 2011)

morgen leute (=...
sind kurz vor hannover und aufm weg nach winterberg 
hoffentlich sieht man sich mal übers wochenende. 
Mfg tobiii


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (1. Juni 2011)

Patrick da wird die auswahl eng ! 

Tobi viel erfolg in Winterberg fahr ein guten Platz ein. 

@ Lutz was meinst du wie Fiddel von It´s a Ho nach Dortmund gekommen ist ! Bestimmt nicht mit der Bahn.


----------



## Whiplash01 (1. Juni 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Patrick da wird die auswahl eng !
> 
> Tobi viel erfolg in Winterberg fahr ein guten Platz ein.
> 
> @ Lutz was meinst du wie Fiddel von It´s a Ho nach Dortmund gekommen ist ! Bestimmt nicht mit der Bahn.



@ Danny, also ich weiß ja nicht wessen Auto das war, aber letzten Sa in Willingen stand eindeutig ein roter Ford Fiesta mit IZ Kennzeichen neben uns und damit waren nols und fiddel da, oder war das die Karre von nols?!


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Juni 2011)

Dann ist Nils mit seinem ranzigem Ford von Dortmund aus nach Willingen gefahren !
Wundert mich das der überhaupt noch fährt


----------



## Whiplash01 (1. Juni 2011)

@ Patrick: Micha und ich sind heute da, aber schon so ab 12.

@ Danny: sach ich doch, nix Bild mit 1er und Giant hinten drauf.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. Juni 2011)

Damit alle glücklich sind


----------



## Whiplash01 (1. Juni 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Damit alle glücklich sind


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Juni 2011)

Ach kieke ma schau ! Ein Einser mit Giant hinten drauf .....

Geiles Bild


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Juni 2011)




----------



## Mr_Banyan (2. Juni 2011)

Soll ich jetzt jemanden erkennen?


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Juni 2011)

Ja auf Platz 2 der Bunzel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (3. Juni 2011)

beim rookies cup? hahahaha wie er sich freut


----------



## Whiplash01 (3. Juni 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


>



... sehr geil  und typisch Bunzel


----------



## Heartsfear (3. Juni 2011)

Jemand zufällig heute in Malle? Oder morgen?


----------



## jaamaa (3. Juni 2011)

Heartsfear schrieb:


> Jemand zufällig heute in Malle? Oder morgen?



Ich auch frag... wollte wenigstens mal Hallo sagen.
Bin hier in Malle, habe mein Bike nicht mitgenommen und langweile mich. Nen Bikeverleih gibt es ja hier nicht, oder?


----------



## Whiplash01 (3. Juni 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich auch frag... wollte wenigstens mal Hallo sagen.
> Bin hier in Malle, habe mein Bike nicht mitgenommen und langweile mich. Nen Bikeverleih gibt es ja hier nicht, oder?



... doch, unten an der Talstation, rechts neben dem Lift.


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Juni 2011)

Eh Lutz ! Hör mal auf hier alle zu verarschen  
Muss doch nicht gleich jeder wissen wo der Lift ist !!!!!!


----------



## jaamaa (3. Juni 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> ... doch, unten an der Talstation, rechts neben dem Lift.



Jo, klar. Den kenn ich noch vom letzten Jahr. Nur die Bikestation ist mir damals noch nicht aufgefallen. Ist die neu?


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Juni 2011)

Ja wurde diesen Winter gebaut ! Dort kann man dann Fahrräder aller Art ausleihen , man muss bloß warten bis das richtige vorbeikommt 
Schade das du deas Rad nicht mitnehmen durftest , ist mal wieder eine Fahrt wert die Strecke.


----------



## jaamaa (3. Juni 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ja wurde diesen Winter gebaut ! Dort kann man dann Fahrräder aller Art ausleihen , man muss bloß warten bis das richtige vorbeikommt
> Schade das du deas Rad nicht mitnehmen durftest , ist mal wieder eine Fahrt wert die Strecke.



Durfte schon! Da aber keiner aus meiner Family Lust auf Radeln hatte, war ich der Meinung ...extra den Dachträger montieren ... wegen einem Rad ... Außerdem ging bei uns am Di die Welt unter, da hatte ich irgendwie kein Bock im Regen rumzuschrauben. Zu blöd...grrrrrrrrrr
Ich als Nicht-DHler hät mich ja eh nicht an die beste DH-Strecke der Welt rangetraut, aber auf den neuen Trail hatte ich mich eigentlich schon gefreut. Aber irgendwann wird es mal was...
CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (3. Juni 2011)

Ja das meine ich ja , du hättest wunderbar den Trail fahren können


----------



## Heartsfear (4. Juni 2011)

Ist heute jemand da?


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Juni 2011)

nee leider nicht


----------



## Heartsfear (4. Juni 2011)

Ochmann...  mir ist langweilig... alleine im Wald ist aber auch doof


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Juni 2011)

weiß ja nicht wer noch da ist !?!? Ich rede ja nur von mir. 
Allein ist zwar langweilig aber man hat was zu tun


----------



## jaamaa (4. Juni 2011)

Achso... Lift/Seilbahn kann auch nerven, wie die Tage in Braunlage.

Donnerstag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und heute oder gestern - egal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seid froh, dass ihr in Malle nicht diese Zustände habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (4. Juni 2011)

wer is morgen noch bei chris seinem kiddies bmx contest?


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Juni 2011)

Mir ist da ! Hoffentlich regnet es Morgen mal zur Abwechslung  

Viel zu heiß heute gewesen.


----------



## Lars-123 (4. Juni 2011)

wer ist denn morgen noch so in malente????


----------



## Heartsfear (4. Juni 2011)

Hm, morgen leider keine Zeit... aber ich hab Urlaub und würd gern in der Woche fahren gehen. Also falls jemandem langweilig ist... bescheid sagen!


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Juni 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone/BMXContestPinneberg2011?feat=directlink


----------



## Lars-123 (5. Juni 2011)

nicht schlecht die sause in Pi.

wer ist denn am donnerstag so in malente anzutreffen??????


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juni 2011)

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...obHnCg&usg=AFQjCNEwIOr0GTCTrW-DtPniW9FioGnOzw

Das ist so geil !


----------



## Lars-123 (6. Juni 2011)

ja ist schon ******** wenn man ins falsche tal fährt


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juni 2011)

Du sagst es !


----------



## Camper122222 (6. Juni 2011)

moin,also ich bin erstmal nicht mehr auf der strecke an zutreffen ...-.- hab mir gestern morgen in winterberg beim training das handgelenk angebrochen...3wochen gips-.- 
mfg tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (6. Juni 2011)

Camper122222 schrieb:


> moin,also ich bin erstmal nicht mehr auf der strecke an zutreffen ...-.- hab mir gestern morgen in winterberg beim training das handgelenk angebrochen...3wochen gips-.-
> mfg tobi



Gute Besserung!


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juni 2011)

von mir auch eine gute Besserung !!! Und wie hat dein Bruder abgeschnitten ???


----------



## kosh_hh (6. Juni 2011)

Camper122222 schrieb:


> moin,also ich bin erstmal nicht mehr auf der strecke an zutreffen ...-.- hab mir gestern morgen in winterberg beim training das handgelenk angebrochen...3wochen gips-.-
> mfg tobi



Gute Besserung - und schade - hast ja ne Klasse Zeit im Seeding Run gehabt - sogar schneller als dein Bruder


----------



## Weiberheld (6. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## Lars-123 (6. Juni 2011)

so langsam wird das forum mit sch....... verseucht


----------



## weng (6. Juni 2011)

Wie jetz Sascha erst schreiben wie geil DU bist und dann wieder löschen das geht ma gar nicht... aber keine sorge Jungs da er es fast überall gepostet hat, hier nochmal der kommentar von Sacha hier im Malente forum und von Kiel/Wik Spot

 			 			Moin Jungs!

Eike und ich hatten dieses Wochenende eine Menge Spaß in Wibe!  Bombenwetter und eine Menge Spaß, Spaß, Spaß! Habe Gabriela Williams,  Antje Kramer, Marcus Klausmann, Neil White und Nino Antic kennengelernt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Insgesamt echt 1A! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meine Schulter schmerzt allerdings nach dem Finalrun  gestern. Hatte den  vor mir startenden Fahrer eingeholt und bin beim Drop  unten vorm Ziel  in ihn hineingesprungen. Ihm ist nichts passiert, aber  meine Schulter  schmerzt ein wenig und ich brauche für vorne einen neuen  Reifen... Nur  2:49... Wenn man die 30s Differenz am Start abzieht, wären es  locker  2:09 gewesen, aber "hätte, wäre, könnte"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Nino Antic hatte übrigens eine 1:57 (meine Klasse) und Marcus Klausmann (Elite) eine 1:48...

Seeding run nur 2:31, da ein Foto-Fuzzi direkt auf der Strecke stand und ich auch hier Bodenkontakt aufnehmen durfte...

Bin aber dennoch zufrieden. Letztes Jahr Hobby mit peinlichen 3:44 und  dieses Jahr Masters mit 2:49 und Seeding-Run mit 2:31 - trotz Stürzen. 

EDC Spicak steht vor der Tür, wenn alles klappt!

Vielleicht bin ich am WOE mal kurz da! 		
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## -SHREDDER- (6. Juni 2011)

Danke, Chris! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wie immer alles sehr nett hier... Und als Detektiv wärst Du erste Klasse! 

Ich wollte mich hier nicht als den Ober-Fahrer darstellen!  Ich hatte einfach Spaß und mich gefreut, dass ich mich verbessert habe! Das man hier gleich gelyncht wird, hätte ich nicht gedacht! 

Ach, übrigens: Ich war mit meinem zweiten Account (SPAßACCOUNT!!!) noch eingeloggt und wollte das noch ändern, aber wie ich sehe, erübrigt sich das ja!

Viel Spaß noch in Malente usw.!

Derartige Anfeindungen sind echt 1A! Davon braucht man wirklich mehr! Gibst Du derartige Charakterzüge an Deine BMX-Schüler weiter?
Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass nicht... 

Ich könnte echt :kotz:! Es ist wirklich Zeit, diesem Thread und anderen hier den Rücken zu kehren! War wohl schon längst überfällig!


----------



## kosh_hh (6. Juni 2011)




----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo Hallo ! 

Also das wird ja immer besser hier !


> Es ist wirklich Zeit, diesem Thread und anderen hier den Rücken zu kehren! War wohl schon längst überfällig!


Sascha der Thread kann da ja auch nichts für und findest du nicht ein klein wenig bist du nicht selber dran schuld wie manche über dich hier denken !?!?
Kommen wir nochmal hier zu 


> Wenn man die 30s Differenz am Start abzieht, wären es locker 2:09 gewesen, aber "hätte, wäre, könnte"... Nino Antic hatte übrigens eine 1:57 (meine Klasse) und Marcus Klausmann (Elite) eine 1:48...


Also es ist technisch nicht machbar das du 30 sek. schneller warst als am Vortag und die Zeit zu ihm aufgefahren bist. Man kann keine 30 sek. einfach so runterrechnen da dies bloß der Abstand zwischen den Fahrern und Start ist. Wärst du 30 sek. schneller gewesen hättest du ihn ja direkt nach dem Start überholen müssen.  
Ein Dr. der Mathematik erklärte es mal so:
Der Hase kann die Schnecke nie überholen da sich die Schnecke mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit bewegt. Es würde in Richtung unendlich laufen , = Limes , da Hase und Schnecke zu jeder Zeit Meter machen.
Es sei denn die Schnecke ist durch Salz gelaufen und läuft erst mal trocken 

So nun haben sich alle wieder Lieb und bilden einen Kreis !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (6. Juni 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Es sei denn die Schnecke ist durch Salz gelaufen und läuft erst mal trocken



mal unabhängig von dem gepos(t)e da weiter oben kapier ich deine Ausführung nicht. Wenn einer 30s auf einer Strecke schneller ist als der Vorstarter hat er den im Ziel doch - oder nicht 

Wahrscheinlich ist das mit der Schnecke und dem Salz die Antwort, da ein langsamerer Fahrer eben nicht eine konstante Geschwindigkeit fährt, sondern mehr und öfter bremst und/oder schlechtere Linien fährt.

Das Geschreibe vom Shredder ist mMn trotzdem Schwachsinn, da ein Fahrer vor mir nicht unbedingt 30s langsamer durch eine konstant langsamere Geschwindigkeit sein kann. Wenn der Fahrer vor mir eine Panne, Sturz etc. hat hol ich den zwar ein, kann dann aber nicht anfangen mir 30s schön zu rechnen.

Und übrigens in meinem Mathematikunterricht war 2:49 - 0:30 = 2:19 und nicht 2:09. Aber vielleicht gab es ja auch eine Mathematikreform.


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juni 2011)

@ Kosh 

Das meine ich ja damit man kann nicht einfach 30 sek. abziehen von dem Vorstarter ! 
Und zu dem anderen Problem , In 30 Sek. hat der vor dir schon ein drittel der Strecke hinter sich. Wenn du dann startest musst du erst mal das drittel schafen plus den Weg den der vor dir fahrende immer noch zurücklegt also steigt deine Geschwindigkeit ja ins unendliche theoretisch um ihn einzuholen. Also ist der andere schon 2/3 gefahren und man selbst erst ein 1/3  kann man den fast gar nicht einholen , es sei denn besagter Sturz oder technische Defekt kommen hinzu.

Ach ja hinzu kommen noch Vorauswahl der Starter durch den Seedingrun das sie sich nicht in die Quere kommen. Damit gerade das nicht passiert !!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (6. Juni 2011)

Danny, es ist mir wirklich egal wie einige hier über mich denken. Man kann gerne in Malente über mich lästern (was man ja ohnehin tun wird). Das top Thema auf lange Zeit werde natürlich ich sein...  Viel Spaß dabei! Soviel dazu...

Mathematik hin oder her (ich habe mich verrechnet, ja,_ ich bin aber nicht debil!!!_) - ich bin in ihn reingesprungen und meine Schulterverletzung bilde ich mir nicht ein - ebensowenig meinen ramponierten Reifen vorne und den Schlag in der Felge. 

Es geht hier einzig und allein um die Tatsache, wie der tolle "top Fahrer" Chris meint, mich hier öffentlich diskreditieren zu dürfen! Das ist ein wirklich mieser Charakterzug! Mehr brauche ich über ihn nicht wissen. Fertig aus! Insofern ist das schon sehr interessant, dass _ICH _mir Gedanken machen soll, obwohl ich hier _NIEMANDEN JEMALS_ angegriffen oder derart niveaulos diskreditiert habe. Der Mann, der den "grandiosen" 16. Platz in Thale gemacht hat, ist derjenige, der sich mal Gedanken über sein niveauloses Verhalten machen sollte!

Freude ist nicht Protzerei! Aber  vielleicht verstehen das ja einige nicht...

Die Sache hat sich für mich endgültig erledigt, Danny. Ich habe das echt nicht nötig, mich hier öffentlich durch den Dreck ziehen zu lassen!!

Das ich nicht so schnell wie Antic oder Klausmann unterwegs bin, ist mir schon klar, aber mich als den Vollidioten darzustellen, der Unsinn daherquatscht, _DAS GEHT GAR NICHT!_ Ebenso wenig verstehe ich die Kommentare von Kosh nicht. Und was sollte dieses dämliche Mimimi und der blöde -Smiley? Habt Ihr ernsthaft geglaubt, ich hätte mich vor Thale "gedrückt"? Lächerlich - auch angesichts der Tatsache, dass ich zwei Wochenenden davor in Thale trainiert habe. Schade, dass ich nicht mitfahren konnte...

Naja, wollen wir mal sehen, wie meine zukünftigen Zeiten sein werden...  Ich werde auch nächstes Jahr Masters fahren und nicht rumeiern oder mir irgendetwas einbilden. Genausowenig, dass mir Antic und Kramer gesagt haben, wo ich besser und schneller langfahren kann! Das einzig bedauerliche ist, dass ich den Lauf nicht erfolgreich zuende bringen konnte. Dann hätte die Sache - oder besser die Zeit - sicher anders ausgesehen!

Die zukünftigen Zeiten werden es zeigen. Das mag für den ein oder anderen arrogant oder überheblich rüberkommen, aber angesichts der Tatsache, dass hier wohl viele denken, ich könne nicht fahren und labere nur rum, ist das sicherlich angebracht.

Mir tut es leid, wenn man sich in Malente nicht mehr sehen wird. Mit Dir und Hauke und einigen anderen hatte ich immer viel Spaß, aber nach der Sache hier ist es wohl sicher verständlich, dass ich keinerlei Lust mehr habe, die "NDDE" wiederzusehen.

Bye.


----------



## sannihh (6. Juni 2011)

hey Sascha, jetzt hör mal auf mit dem gezicke...wenn man solche Dinger raushaut muss man halt auch einstecken könneN


----------



## Lars-123 (7. Juni 2011)

so mal zu interessanteren sachen, wer ist heute noch so in malente zum buddeln und biken?????


----------



## Mr_Banyan (7. Juni 2011)

Zeit hin oder Zeit her, was ich nicht verstehe, gab es denn kein Streckenposten der mit seinen tollen bunten Flaggen, auf den liegenden Fahrer hinter dem Drop, den nachkommenden Fahrer gewarnt hat???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seamonkey (7. Juni 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> so mal zu interessanteren sachen, wer ist heute noch so in malente zum buddeln und biken?????



moin lars..wie sieht das denn bei dir morgen oder mi. aus?


----------



## Heartsfear (7. Juni 2011)

Ist Morgen nicht Mittwoch?  Also ich wäre morgen dabei, wenn jemand kommt... wahlweise auch Donnerstag.


----------



## fiddel (7. Juni 2011)

moin jungs ich finds auch grad n bisschen lächerlich was hier passiert  zeiten hin oder her ich find es schon krass im rennöauf 30sek rauszuholen! ich hab einmal 47...oder so geschafft in rittershausen! is auch doll, naja hat auch keiner was gesagt!
@sasha...ob du ne 2:09 geschafft hättest ist und bleibt ne große frage! is schon schnell!!!!

ich denke das alle bis auf tobi und kevin aus diesem thread sowieso nicht in dieser oder nächste saison vorn mitmischen! ich hoffe das ihr mich jetzt alle hasst!

jetzt habt euch lieb! es geht nur um den spaß!!! 

wann is am we was los baun fahren?? fr.sa.? oder beide tage?


----------



## seamonkey (7. Juni 2011)

Heartsfear schrieb:


> Ist Morgen nicht Mittwoch?  Also ich wäre morgen dabei, wenn jemand kommt... wahlweise auch Donnerstag.



 uupps, ich meine natürlich morgen oder do. 
also ich könnte morgen ab 13:00 oder aber auch do.


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Juni 2011)

http://vimeo.com/channels/staffpicks#19163299


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Juni 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/24818520"]Hi and Low on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## A**x (8. Juni 2011)

Moin Jungs, ich habe mein Bike verkauft um mir ein neues zu Kaufen 
Es wird nach Ilmenau Thüringen gehen und nun meine Frage hat jemand ein Karton wo ich das Bike rein bekomme , wir haben den younTalent Karton leider schon weg geworfen,andernfalls weiß jemand wo ich einen Karton hebekommen könnte ?


----------



## Whiplash01 (8. Juni 2011)

A**x schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich habe mein Bike verkauft um mir ein neues zu Kaufen
> Es wird nach Ilmenau Thüringen gehen und nun meine Frage hat jemand ein Karton wo ich das Bike rein bekomme , wir haben den younTalent Karton leider schon weg geworfen,andernfalls weiß jemand wo ich einen Karton hebekommen könnte ?



Frag mal beim "Fahrradprofi" in Ahrensbök nach, der hat eigentlich immer Kartons rumliegen.

Tel.Nr. ist die 04525 - 4730  er heißt Klaus.

Oder du verschickst es einfach mit iloxx, die holen das Bike ab und bringen eine Transportpappe mit, du musst das Bike nur kurz vorbereiten, schau mal bei Iloxx.de nach, da wird alles beschrieben.


----------



## mschwede (8. Juni 2011)

hmmm mal ne dumme antwort... in nen Bikestore in deiner Umgebung mal fragen die bekommen die auch meist in Kartons....
oder bein ne Media Markt die Kartons von Plasmaglotzen sind auch recht groß, dann 2 nehmen einen für die Laufräder im anderen der rest
hoffe hilfts 
Gruß
Martin


----------



## stylo (8. Juni 2011)

hi leute

man ist echt nen paar tage nicht im forum und schon gehts so ab 

also für mich ist das bike bis ende juli auch erstmal gelaufen,hab mir im deister nen trümmerbruch des rechten karnbeins in handgelenk zugezogen,was für nen scheiss,aber der grösste scheiss,die schöne reise nach de schweiz kann ich nun leider auch streichen 

gruß der dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (8. Juni 2011)

ich glaube ich habe noch ein!


----------



## Whiplash01 (8. Juni 2011)

stylo schrieb:


> hi leute
> 
> man ist echt nen paar tage nicht im forum und schon gehts so ab
> 
> ...



 ach du Schei$$e, dat scheint ja derzeit echt ne Pest zu sein!

Dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung Dirk.


----------



## kosh_hh (8. Juni 2011)

auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## stylo (8. Juni 2011)

danke leute,aber man muss sagen die strecken im deister machen echt riesen bock,zwar ewigkeit schieben oder man fährt halt hoch,aber macht riesen spaß!!!müssen wir mal ne tour hin machen oder??!!

tja mein handgelenk hat den halben frontflip leider nicht ausgehalten


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Juni 2011)

Dirk von mir auch .... du weißt schon ! Schadenfreude ist die beste freude  

Elvis das wird schon wieder !


----------



## stylo (8. Juni 2011)

elvis ich kenn dich,ich weiß wie du es meinst,immer genau so wie du es schreibst 

ja klar wird das wieder,bloß ******** wegen schweiz


----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. Juni 2011)

Dirk gute Besserung, kurz vor dem Trip verletzt sein, hmm da kommen Erinnerungen hoch Das ist echt nicht schön!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. Juni 2011)

A**x schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich habe mein Bike verkauft um mir ein neues zu Kaufen
> Es wird nach Ilmenau Thüringen gehen und nun meine Frage hat jemand ein Karton wo ich das Bike rein bekomme , wir haben den younTalent Karton leider schon weg geworfen,andernfalls weiß jemand wo ich einen Karton hebekommen könnte ?



Was kommt denn??


----------



## Whiplash01 (9. Juni 2011)

stylo schrieb:


> danke leute,aber man muss sagen die strecken im deister machen echt riesen bock,zwar ewigkeit schieben oder man fährt halt hoch,aber macht riesen spaß!!!müssen wir mal ne tour hin machen oder??!!
> 
> tja mein handgelenk hat den halben frontflip leider nicht ausgehalten



Hey Dirk, coole Idee, wenn de wieder fit bist kommen Lars und ich bestimmt drauf zurück, hatten wir eh vor und mit nem "Local" umso besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (9. Juni 2011)

@ Dirk: Shit... gute Besserung


----------



## sannihh (9. Juni 2011)

@ Hey Dirk, auch von mir Gute Besserung


----------



## stylo (9. Juni 2011)

@all...danke für die genesungswünsche,bloß ******* jetzt 6 - 8 wochen gips aber der bruch muss vielleicht noch operieren werden, meinte der arzt,gerade jetzt im sommer


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Juni 2011)

Naja so schlimm ist das nun nicht oder ! So selten wie du fahren gehst   
Ich kann nicht mehr kringel mich gerade vor lachen 

Wenigstens musst du dich dann bei der Arbeit nicht so anstrengen ! Ach halt du bist ja beim BUND  

Dirk danke für die Vorlage !!!!!!


----------



## kosh_hh (9. Juni 2011)

so, *hüstel* *hüstel* - es ist daaa:


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Juni 2011)

Bis auf den Sattel gehts klar !!  
Die Farbe ist ja mal was anderes als die standart Mondraker hier im Forum.
So dann kannst du ja mal das neue Steinfeld testen in Malente ohne ein hintergedanken haben zu müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (9. Juni 2011)

@ kosh: schönes Teil!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (9. Juni 2011)

Sehr schön, da bin ich auf die ersten Fahrberichte gespannt?


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Juni 2011)

Ich habe den Plan für Sonntag und Montag !!!!!

Am Sonntag ab in den Deister und entspannt Radeln und am Montag findet das Dh Rennen in Teterow statt , das sollten wir uns nicht entgehen lassen.

http://www.unterholz.zweirad-hassemer.de/die-strecke/


----------



## weng (10. Juni 2011)

Das is doch ein plan...


----------



## Mr_Banyan (10. Juni 2011)

Also, Deister klingt ganz gut, könnten wir mal wieder zusammen fahren(Daniel) Das Teterow Rennen verkneife ich mir und spar das Spritgeld.Sry, da sieht Malente krasser aus!!


----------



## Lars-123 (10. Juni 2011)

also Teterow würde ich auch nicht hinfahren. ich war letztes jahr mal da und das ist echt nix dolles.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (10. Juni 2011)

Morgen jemand in Malle? Werde wohl mal ne Runde drehen!


----------



## fiddel (11. Juni 2011)

nanana   jooonge also ich bin in tetrow nicxh am start sieht bei yooouporn net soo fresh aus!,,,,ich werd so, in malente aufschlagen!!


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre schon hin ! Werde mit Cris am Sonntag ein gemütlichen machen mit Grillen und Angeln und am Montag dann das Rennen mitfahren  
Ihr seid aber nicht offen für was neues ! Wenn ihr eventuell in Malente schaufeln wollt dann kümmert euch mal um die Kurve vor dem Drop in der Mitte. Und wie immer last das Steinfeld ganz , wehe dem da nimmt einer Steine raus  
Dann kommen 20 mehr rein !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lars-123 (11. Juni 2011)

20 nur?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (13. Juni 2011)

So wir sind wieder da ! War ein geiles Wochenende wo wir viel Blödsinn gemacht haben , Hauke haben wir das Angel beigebracht , Cris hat dann auch gleich mal ein Kapitalen Hecht dran gehabt ( Hauke bitte das Bild Hochladen  ) den Super ausklingen lassen mit einem Perfekt gegrillten Stück Fleisch oder zwei. 
Die Strecke in Teterow ist ganz nett , mal was anderes. Stimmung war auch Super dort!

Naja MV Meister werden wir nicht da sind wir viel zu langsam zu


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Juni 2011)




----------



## Mr_Banyan (13. Juni 2011)

Schön Ich hatte auch meinen Spaß in Schulenberg jetzt noch eine Info wie Thale war dann wäre es komplett!! Oder war noch wer wo unterwegs?


----------



## fiddel (14. Juni 2011)

ja ich war in malente habe dort das halbe steifeld rausgerissen!!!! 

am fr.?! werd ich wohl mit nols aufschlagen! bau&bike 


es war wieder sehr schön in malente zu fahren


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Juni 2011)

Fiddel gande dir Gott wenn du das getan hast ! Dann bekommst du watt for`n Kopp


----------



## Calimero... (14. Juni 2011)

Dann hättet ihr mich auch mitnehmen können Danny  bin grad für paar tage zuhause aber ohne bike ^^ Gibts denn irgendwo rennergebnisse vom rennen ?

EDIT: habs gefunden  da hat der chris burns dich ja mal abgezogen wa danny


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Juni 2011)

ich habe noch nichts gesehen davon ! 
Morgen wollen ich und Lars nach Hahnenklee kannst ja dahin mitkommen


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Juni 2011)

Hier noch mal der Beweis das man den Table wegdrücken kann  und ich mitgefahren bin.


----------



## Lars-123 (14. Juni 2011)

und dann schön in hänchenklee in den lift pupsen

ach danny das bist du doch ganich auf den fotos das ist doch dein stuntman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (14. Juni 2011)

danny wenn man vorher abbremst ist es auch nicht schwer so flach rüber zu kommen


----------



## Lars-123 (14. Juni 2011)

wie soll er denn auch abheben oder hast du schon mal ein panzer fliegen sehn


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Juni 2011)

Ihr Maden ! Von euch sehe ich keine Bilder wo ihr fahrt !!!!!!!  
Fiddel du kannst ja auch nicht fahren deine FOX ist ja im eimer und Lars dein Raumschiff dringt gerade in Galaxien vor in den noch kein G(ammel) T(eil) war !!!!


----------



## Calimero... (14. Juni 2011)

@Danny: Hier die Ergebnisse falls du die noch nicht gesehen hast http://www.unterholz.zweirad-hassemer.de/2011/06/13/ergebnisse-vom-pfingstrennen-und-1-lauf-zur-downhill-landesmeisterschaft-mv-am-13-juni2011/

Und was soll ich in hahnenklee ohne bike ?^^


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Juni 2011)

Ahh hast das zuhasue gelassen ! Das ist blöde , hättest ja mal dran denken können !


----------



## Calimero... (14. Juni 2011)

Naja bin erstmal nur 2 Wochen hier aber in den Semesterferien nehm ichs dann wohl mit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (15. Juni 2011)

War heute ja mit dem Bekloppten Lars unterwegs und haben dann noch Bartosch getroffen in Hahnenklee ! 
Fakt ist das Hahnenklee mal richtig Steil geht mit den ganzen Strecken und den super schönen Wurzelpassagen. Habe es nicht bereut heute dort hin gefahren zu sein. Nach dem wohl verdienten Feierabend gab es dann noch ein Legger Hefeweizen von König Ludwig 
persönlich und eine Riesen Currywurst 

Ach ja und ich durfte mal den Gondelausheber spielen ! Ich sach nur Ahhhhhhrg .  
Ich habe jetzt auch starken rechten Arm


----------



## Lars-123 (16. Juni 2011)

ja hat echt spaß gemacht heute in hahnenklee  mit diese zwei typen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wenn die strecken trocken sind geht es echt schnell und spaßig denn berg runter


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Juni 2011)

Junge die Videos sind der absolute Burner


----------



## Lars-123 (16. Juni 2011)

zeigen


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Juni 2011)

morgen !


----------



## kosh_hh (16. Juni 2011)

über Braunlage meggern und dann dieses vergurkte Hahnenklee toll finden 

ihr fandet es doch nur schön im hochmodernen Lift zu kuscheln - gebt es zu


----------



## kosh_hh (16. Juni 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


>



Captain Kirk in diplomatischen Verhandlungen mit einem klingonischen Offizier?


----------



## weng (16. Juni 2011)

Moinsen...
mir is hier grad ein angebot reingeflattert Boxxer WC 2010 für 850,- aber leider nur in rot
wer interesse hat bitte melden das angebot gilt nicht lange...


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Juni 2011)

> über Braunlage meggern und dann dieses vergurkte Hahnenklee toll finden


Ja weil Braunlage schlecht ist vom fahren. Die schaffen es ja nicht mal *eine* vernünftige Strecke in den Berg zu bauen. 
Und Kuscheln fetzt


----------



## Heartsfear (16. Juni 2011)

Jo, war ne Mordsgaudi in Hahnenklee...gerne wieder  Bin gespannt auf die Videos...hehe.

Niet roken, niet schomelen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (16. Juni 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14230

Hier mal ein Video in schlechter Quali  leider bekomm ich es nicht anders hin mit dem Programm !


----------



## Heartsfear (16. Juni 2011)

Cool  Sieht irgendwie voll schnell aus. Kannst du die Fotos evtl irgendwo hochladen, wenn du zeit hast?


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Juni 2011)

ja mach ich dann heute abend !


----------



## frfreshman (16. Juni 2011)

Vorgestern in Malente:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14232


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Juni 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone/23022011#5618788962515459826

Hier mal ein Link zum Video in Bester Auflösung , müsstet ihr euch dann Laden wenns klappt !


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. Juni 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone/23022011#5618788962515459826
> 
> Hier mal ein Link zum Video in Bester Auflösung , müsstet ihr euch dann Laden wenns klappt !



Klappt nicht, das vid beginnt zwar zu laufen, es gibt jedoch kein Bild, nur "grau"!


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Juni 2011)

Keine Ahnug warum des nicht geht ! Schon mal versucht runter zu laden ? Weil es ja Full HaDeee ist.


----------



## Lars-123 (16. Juni 2011)

wenn man es runter geladen hat dann geht es bei mir


----------



## frfreshman (16. Juni 2011)

Und noch eins von gestern:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14244


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (16. Juni 2011)

Danke Lars ! Bist ein guter Juunge !


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. Juni 2011)

Runterladen klappt auch nicht:


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Juni 2011)

Lutz was denn da los ! ??


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. Juni 2011)

Keine Ahnung, das vid davor vom 23.02.11 läuft.

Wenn ich auf den Button "Herunterladen" drücke tut sich nix, ich gebs auf.


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Juni 2011)

dann kann ich auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Juni 2011)

Der GT Fahrer des Grauens 
Ich gebe zu die Bilder sind nicht alle was geworden , aber es lag an der nicht vorhandenen Sonne







https://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone/Hahnenklee1606112020


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (17. Juni 2011)

so nols und ich sind heut nachmittag ab track! joooonge.
kommt auch rum schlammschlacht!


----------



## stylo (17. Juni 2011)

oh gott,der tot,er kommt über uns


----------



## Stolem (17. Juni 2011)

Schön schön schön,

wenn ich imm Sommer wieder im Norden bin komm ich auch mal wieder vorbei! Hat sich ja einiges getan!!! 

Freu mich schon!
cheers


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Juni 2011)

He Paul ! 

Wolltest mal wieder zurück aus der Schweiz ? Wie gehts dir da so , alles gut ?


----------



## fiddel (17. Juni 2011)

danny wir sind heut auch in kiel...wenn du irgenwo auf ner pöbelparty bist meld dich mal...


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Juni 2011)




----------



## fiddel (17. Juni 2011)

mehr scharfe gibts nich wa


----------



## fiddel (17. Juni 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/nilsse...?authkey=Gv1sRgCKzHncfN_Ne_PQ&feat=directlink

mix aus winterberg von nols und mir... kp welche von wem waren!


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Juni 2011)

gute Bilder am Start !


----------



## fiddel (17. Juni 2011)

was dnekst du denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (17. Juni 2011)

das ihr zwei warme Würstchen seid


----------



## fiddel (19. Juni 2011)

jaja danny...also wie is das mit der veranstaltung bei danny?


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Juni 2011)

@ Fiddel 

Ja habe ich voll vergessen , aber ich habe heute mit Lutz geschanckt und er meinte wir sollen das dann verschieben auf August. Da habe seine Frau Geburtstag und wir können nach der Feier dort direkt die Zeltstadt übernehmen. 

Aber wir können auch bei mir in 2 Wochen ein kleines Fest abhalten mit Grillen und so , brauche dann nur noch Sitzgelegenheiten und die , die hier Schlafen wollen müssen sich dann ein Zelt oder sonstiges Gerät mitbringen. 

@ The Bekloppten Typen von heute 

Habe gerade mal eine kleine Mail verfasst an die Freeride ! Hoffe doch das sie das als Aufhänger nehmen und die schönen Bilder in der Zeitung abdrucken.  
Die Bilder sind bei Picasa schon Online könnt ihr euch ja mal antun ! 
Aber zuvor noch was für`s Auge 






Damit jeder weiß was Patrick so im Wald treibt wenn ihr nicht dabei seit , hier die Bilder 
von heute 
https://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone/GetNaked190611


----------



## toddy2017 (19. Juni 2011)

sexy!!! haha...

bin auch fast fertig mit führerschein und dann lass ich mich auch wieder blicken, muss unbedingt auch wieder auf´s bike.
aber bei meinem glück, wenn ich jetzt shredden geh, brech ich mir die füße..


----------



## xUwEx (19. Juni 2011)

Wie geil. Super Sache.
Bild 34 schaffts mit Sicherheit zum "Picture of the Day" bei Pinkbike.
Und auch zur Freeride schicken.

Grüße aus Lüneburg.
Uwe


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo UWE 

Leider bin ich bei PB nicht angemeldet !  
Aber Danke für`s anschauen  Die wahren Helden sind die Jungs ja auf dem Bild!
Haben sich quasi ein Bein ausgerissen um heute so spass zu haben. 
Vielen Danke nochmal Jungs


----------



## weng (19. Juni 2011)

Was für ein Tag, das Wetter einfach mal ausgenutzt und das beste, nein das lustigste, draus gemacht


----------



## trafko (19. Juni 2011)

ich enthalte mich jetzt mal jeglichen kommentares


----------



## mschwede (19. Juni 2011)

Hey Danny, 

kann mich Uwe nur anschliessen...einfach Endgeil was die Jungs da abgezogen haben welch geniale Idee und ganz klar Respekt für den Mann an der Cam...

LG Martin auch aus Lüneburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (19. Juni 2011)

Ich kann nicht mehr, endgeil!!! schöner Tag


----------



## Whiplash01 (19. Juni 2011)

@ Danny, lass uns das mit der EV - Gründung ruhig in 2 Wochen bei dir starten, dass mit der Paddy im August machen wir dann trotzdem.

@ alle Bekloppten heute: saugeile Aktion und saugeile Bilder!!

@ Patrick: da haste die Backen aber zusammengekniffen!!


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Juni 2011)

Ja ich sach noch mal DANKE ! Die Idee kam ja von den feddigen Typen da aus Raum Ha(mburg)Pi(nneberg)Bo(itzenburg) , ich habe nur versucht mein möglichstes zu machen. 
Aber am besten ist die Stripshow von Patrick 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/920207

Nicht vergessen zu Voten


----------



## kosh_hh (19. Juni 2011)

ich kann nicht mehr

Danke an alle Mitstreiter für diesen geilen Tag 

Bild 34 und 44 Bäääääääääm - der Rest ist natürlich auch geil


----------



## Stolem (19. Juni 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> He Paul !
> 
> Wolltest mal wieder zurück aus der Schweiz ? Wie gehts dir da so , alles gut ?



Hey 

bin nicht mehr in der Schweiz - Wien heißt der neue Wohnort.
Hatte hier bislang noch überhaupt keine Zeit zum fahren, argh! 
Freu mich daher umso mehr auf den Sommer in Lübeck und dann auch in der Schweiz 

BTW: Sieht nach richtig Spaß aus! Wird aufjd FDW!

Habt ihr zufällig nen Tip zum Strahlen und Pulvern? vll watt in Norddeutschland?


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Juni 2011)

@ Paul 

Ja bei Alutech oder du fragst mal in den Örtlichen Gemeinde Werkstätten , ich weiß das Eutin sowas hat und denke mal Lübeck erst recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (19. Juni 2011)

TipTop,

ich werd dann mal schauen wann es mir im Sommer passt den Hobel zu zerlegen und in neuem Glanz ermatten zu lassen, oder erstrahlen - mal sehen


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Juni 2011)

Im Sommer ist meistens schlecht ein Bike zu zerlegen  , das will dann gefahren werden! Neu lackieren kannst es doch im Winter oder nicht ?


----------



## schoko404 (19. Juni 2011)

...geile Aktion!! LOL

@stolem: Zum Strahlen und Pulvern würde ich mal die Eutiner Werkstätten aufsuchen. Machen top Arbeit zu guten Preisen. Habe gerade nen Satz Felgen pulvern lassen (Auto)


----------



## trafko (20. Juni 2011)

tätätätäääää... jungs ich glaube es riecht nach fot der woche ^^


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Juni 2011)

Abwarten Jungs , man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben !!! 








Ach scheiß drauf YEAAAHHHHH


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube das Nacktbild vom Paddy wird es dann für nächste Woche  Kann man dann schön ihn die ganze Woche anglotzen


----------



## trafko (20. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube nicht


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Juni 2011)

Ähm meine Fotos  

Mach damit was ich will  , beim betreten des Waldes hast du ein Mündlichen Vertrag unterschrieben das du von allen Rechten zurücktritts. Kann ich dir Ausdrucken Juunge


----------



## Camper122222 (20. Juni 2011)

cooles fotos Jungs *daumHOch*  ! 
wär auch gern gefahren, aber ab  nächstem wochenende bin ich wieder start klar !!


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Juni 2011)

so schnell heilt ein gebrochenes Handgelenk ????? 
Tobi lass dir da bloß Zeit mit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (21. Juni 2011)

Es ist officiell: WIR SIND FDW

endlich...es is so schön


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juni 2011)

Leute ihr habt es geschafft ! 

Danke Danke Danke 

So geil ich kanns immer noch nicht glauben ....... Ein Traum ist in Erfüllung gegangen !

Darauf gebe ich erst mal ein Aus wenn wir uns alle wieder sehen !!!!


----------



## weng (21. Juni 2011)

Herzlichen glückwunsch JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNGS wie geil is das denn, mann was für ein Tag mit dieser Truppe... Hammer


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Juni 2011)

SUUUUUUUPER!!  Glückwunsch an den Knipser und alle Mitwirkenden, das Bild is aber auch geil!!!


----------



## sannihh (21. Juni 2011)

Jungs Ihr seid die Besten )))))))).
Zu blöd, das ich arbeiten musste, bei dem Gaudi wäre ich zu gern dabei gewesen.
Tja dann wird die NDDE wohl auch noch ausserhalb der Landesgrenzen berühmt.
Wirklich lustig was Ihr aus dem Wetter gemacht habt, grossartig


----------



## Lars-123 (21. Juni 2011)

das ist ja mal echt der hammer mein glückwunsch an alle


----------



## fiddel (21. Juni 2011)

ja ich muss schon sagen nols mit aktion und ich mit schönheit  ...wir haben es beide nicht geschafft! und mit schwachsinn kommt man ans FDW

sehr schön malente auf der startseite zu sehn 


danny sei nicht böse aaaaber es ist unscharf ...haha verleitet dem ganzen aber STIHL.

was nun mit nächster woche?


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juni 2011)

@ Fiddel 

Was hat eine Kettensäge damit zu tun ???? Eure Bilder sind halt viel zu glatt, schon tausendmal da gewesen und einfach das was jeder als Foto der Woche Vorschlag reinreicht. 
Da muss mal was frisches her und nicht immer ein Typ der Whip`ed oder Schräg in der Kurve liegt und schon gar nicht zum 800.000 tausendstenmal ein Typ in dem Anlieger in Leogang. 

Ja und ich weiß das das Bild nicht Super gestochen scharf ist , weiß mittlerweile auch wo dran es liegt , aber gehört dazu Learning by doing Juunge. Die Kamera ist ja schon fast so alt wie du. Die macht noch nicht alles von alleine  

Naja und mit nächster Woche weiß ich nocht nicht genau weil sich noch keiner geäußert hat. Also kann nicht Planen und vorhersagen was da nun kommt. 
Eins ist sicher ich werde mit den Jungs vom FDW erst mal ein Bierchen Zischen und drauf anstoßen.


----------



## kosh_hh (22. Juni 2011)

viele Hobbyfotografen schauen nur noch auf handwerkliche Gesichtspunkte und suchen Farbsäume mit der Lupe. Vergessen dabei aber das wichtigste bei einem Foto - das Motiv. Ein Foto muss beim Betrachter Interesse wecken. Dann ist es ein gutes Foto.

Ein handwerklich perfektes Foto mit einem Motiv, das beim Betrachter kein Zucken verursacht ist nur eins: ein Schei55foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xUwEx (22. Juni 2011)

Stimmt.
Da gibt's einen Thread hier im Forum "Nur die fettesten DH Bilder".
Die Bilder sind fett, zugegeben und ein, zwei solche perfekt ausgeleuchtete, belichtete und vor allem, nachgearbeitete Bilder
hätte ich auch gern. Aber teilweise sehen die aus, wie frisch aus der Maske auf's Rad. Zu geleckt.


----------



## fiddel (22. Juni 2011)

es ist nicht böse gemein...es passt ja auch voll zum foto sauwetter usw

ich wollt danny nur n bisschen ärgern hoff es kam nicht zu kacke rüber

ja dann sagt dochmal was zu nächster woche^^


----------



## xUwEx (22. Juni 2011)

Nee, das kam schon sauber  rüber.


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Juni 2011)

Fiddel das wir mir schon klar das du es darauf anlegst  

Aber ich sehe das so wie Kosh , irgendwie scheint es ja zu gefallen und beim Betrachter einen schönen Eindruck zu hinterlassen. Sonst wäre es wenn es nach Fototechnischen Aspekten geht nie zum FDW gekommen. 

Und außerdem ist es kein Schwachsinn sondern Intuitive Fotogestaltung  
Auf so eine Idee muss Mann erst mal kommen


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Juni 2011)

Schaut schon gut aus !


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Juni 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Schaut schon gut aus !



YEEEAAAAHHHH!!!! FDW reloaded!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (22. Juni 2011)

dann müsste ich ja bloß noch ein Pavillion einfügen per Photoshop


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Juni 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> dann müsste ich ja bloß noch ein Pavillion einfügen per Photoshop



... das wirste doch hinkriegen...


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Juni 2011)

Ahh nee nachher beschweren sich noch die Leute im Forum


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Juni 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ahh nee nachher beschweren sich noch die Leute im Forum



... ja, fiddel wieder der alte Querulant!


----------



## Mr.Nox (22. Juni 2011)

Moin moin Leute,
bekomm ich von euch auch die Adresse, wenn ich mal vorbeischauen möchte. komme ausm Süd-Osten von Hamburg und wollte mal mitm Auto vorbeikommen. Auf einem Sonntag nächste oder übernächste Woche.
LG Linus


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Juni 2011)

Ja kein Ding. Fahr nach Kreuzfeld in den Holmerweg und dann bis zum Ende wo sich die Straße gabelt , dann weiter geradeaus den Berg hoch kurz vor dem Wald dann rechts parken und dann rein in den Wald und an der kreuzung links halten und nach 100 rechts gehen. Da ist die Strecke. 

Wenn noch fragen sind einfach stellen


----------



## schoko404 (22. Juni 2011)

wenn du mit auto kommst kannst du in kreuzfeld den "holmer weg" ganz durchfahren bis zu zum wald kommst. direkt vor dem wald gibt es "parkmöglichkeiten" - bitte nicht mit dem auto IN den wald fahren! im wald hälst du dich an der kreuzung links und 50m weiter siehst du auf der rechten seite die strecke!

edit: zu langsam...verdammt danny!!!


----------



## Lars-123 (22. Juni 2011)

was denn jetzt 100m oder 50m


----------



## schoko404 (22. Juni 2011)

75m Lars...


----------



## Mr.Nox (22. Juni 2011)

Ich versuche das mal zu realisieren. Mit Glück kommt jemand von meinen Leuten mit und ich kann mir den Sprit teilen. Ich sag nochmal bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (23. Juni 2011)

wer ist denn morgen so in malente zum biken?????


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Juni 2011)

Du wolltest ja heute kommen !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Juni 2011)

hi,

was geht den jetzt in Malente? Ist da einiges los? Ich habe letztens mitbekommen das im Hamburger Raum ja doch schon einige DHler unterwegs sind.
Ist die Strecke noch wie immer, oder wurde was geändert?


----------



## toddy2017 (24. Juni 2011)

FDW, power juungens!! gut gemacht, bin stolz auf euch..glückwunsch!


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Juni 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14476


----------



## Stolem (27. Juni 2011)

wasn das?


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Juni 2011)

Letzte Wetungs Prüfung der Mad East Challenge


----------



## fiddel (27. Juni 2011)

wie schauts nun aus am freitag zu danny?


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Juni 2011)

Ja ich bin dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (27. Juni 2011)

ich auch


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Juni 2011)

Ja also sind es schon mal 2 , hehe brauch ich noch keine Party Garnitur


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Juni 2011)

... aber sowas von!


----------



## fiddel (27. Juni 2011)

@danny: kann ich ein paar teile von nem motor bei dir strahlen? würd dann fr. etwas früher kommen...


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Juni 2011)

versuchen kannst  
Bin am Donnerstag Abend dann eh in Pinneberg bei Cris zur Urlaubsbesprechung !


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Juni 2011)

Okay war gestern bei Cris , war ein legger Abend 
Es gab mal wieder saftige Männer Burger. 
Also Fiddel kannst am Freitag gleich ganz früh kommen.

Wer kommt denn nun noch ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (29. Juni 2011)

was ist denn am freitag?


----------



## Whiplash01 (29. Juni 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Okay war gestern bei Cris , war ein legger Abend
> Es gab mal wieder saftige Männer Burger.
> Also Fiddel kannst am Freitag gleich ganz früh kommen.
> 
> Wer kommt denn nun noch ??



... ich, wann / wo??


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Juni 2011)

Freitag so gegen 18.00 dachte ich ! Also wenn du was spezielles haben willst musst du sir es mitbringen , ich kaufe das nötigste schon ein.


----------



## fiddel (29. Juni 2011)

also strahlen muss ich wohl nichts mehr...würdest mit die gun evtl leihen? so für 2 wochen? 

was koofst du ein? wollen wir eig grillen oder so? oder nur ein heben


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Juni 2011)

Grillen und ein kleinen Heben ! 
Die Kiste kann ich nicht verleiehen die ist Heilig aber du kannst idr jaim Baumarkt eine Strahlpistole kaufen von Metabo kostet 20â¬


----------



## Lars-123 (29. Juni 2011)

da könig ludwig auch bei danny da sein wird, werde ich auch da sein


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Juni 2011)

Der König wartet auf sein Gefolge ! Los ihr Banausen


----------



## schoko404 (29. Juni 2011)

na, wenn der ganze Pöbel da schon aufläuft werde ich mich auch dazu gesellen! Allerdings erst gg. 19Uhr


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Juni 2011)

das finde ich gut ! Wir halten dir ein platz frei


----------



## fiddel (30. Juni 2011)

also jeder bringt grill und hebkram selber mit?!

okay, aso hab gedacht die wären teurer...

werd morgen bevor wir bei danny sind noch ne runde drehn denke ich!
wer isn noch vor ort?

wie is mit pennen kann ich bei dir in der bude aufer isomatte pennen, danny?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (30. Juni 2011)

Ja das kannst du !


----------



## Lars-123 (30. Juni 2011)

ich könnte vielleicht so um 15uhr an der strecke sein wenn nix mehr da zwischen kommt


----------



## stylo (30. Juni 2011)

da<werd ich wohl bei dem ganzen gesindel auch dabei sein


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Juli 2011)

Die restlichen Bilde sind in meinem Picasa zu finden ! 

Fiddel das mit dem Sprung und Helm ist leider nichts geworden, das müssen wir mal machen wenn es wieder Sonne gibt


----------



## fiddel (2. Juli 2011)

joa sind doch n paar nette fotos dabei...
mit dem sprung usw. machen wir sobalds wetter besser is...




gestern war ja n richtiger reinfall war garnicht frisch!
und JA ich behaupte das mit meiner praxis. yihiiiii


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Juli 2011)

Was ist denn da los ! Alles FRISCH gewesen , schön entspannt und relaxt Jungee. 
Du hast doch gar keine Fahrpraxis , du hast Penisspray  ......


----------



## stylo (2. Juli 2011)

yeah penisspray!!!!! danny gib mal nochmal den link für dein picasa


----------



## Lars-123 (2. Juli 2011)

brauch auch mal den link du frischer typ


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Juli 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone/Biken020711LarsUndFiddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (3. Juli 2011)

wer ist denn morgen alles so in malente zum biken???


----------



## trafko (3. Juli 2011)

wäre ich evtl am start


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Juli 2011)

Morgen regent es nur so nebenbei !!!! Wollte ich bloß mal erwähnt haben


----------



## Lars-123 (3. Juli 2011)

laut Agrarwetter Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 5-10 %


----------



## Lars-123 (4. Juli 2011)

so ich werde so spätestens um 12 uhr heute an der strecke sein.


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Juli 2011)

Am 30.07-31.07.11 findet ein DH Rennen im Holm statt , wer Bock hat kann kommen und erzählt es ruhig allen weiter !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (4. Juli 2011)

ach das is doch alles fürn po ey ... ihr legt irgendwie alles in den zeitraum wo ich meine abschlussprüfungen hab


----------



## Lars-123 (4. Juli 2011)

patrick wird noch ein zweites rennen geben dieses ja, das ist ja nur die generalprobe


----------



## fiddel (4. Juli 2011)

kack termi, junge

is nich frisch!


----------



## Lars-123 (4. Juli 2011)

hast wohl wieder zu viel penisspray benutzt.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. Juli 2011)

ich finde den Termin ganz fresh! Ich komme!


----------



## Stolem (4. Juli 2011)

erm. vll steh ich grad aufm Schlauch aber wo is der Holm? xD

BIn in der Zeit in Lübeck und hab bock auf fahrn!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. Juli 2011)

Der Holm ist da, wo du in Malente immer deinen Spaß im Wald hattest


----------



## kosh_hh (4. Juli 2011)

coole Sache

ist der Termin an zwei Tagen oder an einem dieser Tage? Wie wird (falls an zwei Tagen) der Ablauf sein? Fragen über Fragen.

Bin bestimmt dabei


----------



## Deleted 72031 (4. Juli 2011)

ähäm daniel..... Wat sagt denn der sievers dazu? nur mal so.... beim letzten mal gab es glaub ich ein paar diskusionen zu dem thema... do you remember? kommen tu ich auf jeden fall. ohne handgelenksbruch diesmal....


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. Juli 2011)

topher78 schrieb:


> ähäm daniel..... Wat sagt denn der sievers dazu? nur mal so.... beim letzten mal gab es glaub ich ein paar diskusionen zu dem thema... do you remember? kommen tu ich auf jeden fall. ohne handgelenksbruch diesmal....



@ christoph: der weiß Bescheid und leiht uns sogar seine Zeitmessanlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (4. Juli 2011)

Tja ich denke mal das wird dann an einem Tag sein ! Aber man kann ja schon am Samstag Trainieren um schneller zu werden.
Gibt aber zwei Rennläufe !


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Juli 2011)

Matthias habe ich gefragt , sonst würde ich das nicht machen ! Er gibt dann auch dem Förster Bescheid. Hauke wollte sich um die Sanitäter kümmern da er da wohl wen an den Händen hat. Besonders für Mühle gilt, Protektoren sind Pflicht ohne keine Rennteilnahme  
Für alle anderen gilt das auch !
Hoffe bloß das Matthias die Zeitmessanlage bis dato wieder hat.


----------



## Deleted 72031 (4. Juli 2011)

dat klingt ja alles super! da hab ich bock drauf!!


----------



## schoko404 (4. Juli 2011)

kack termin junge...aber das weißt du ja!! mit der zeitmessanlage muss das klappen - ich schaffe das nicht meine bis dahin fertig zu haben.


----------



## Camper122222 (4. Juli 2011)

hii leute ... 
Sag ist jmd von euch am wochenende beim rennen in ilmenau an zutreffen ... Bitte melde ^^ 
Danke 
LG Tobiii


----------



## Lars-123 (4. Juli 2011)

wieso nur am einen tag keine quali und trackwalk usw???


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Juli 2011)

Training und Trackwalk am Samstag am Sonntag dann das Rennen  
Wozu ne Quali ????


----------



## Lars-123 (4. Juli 2011)

dachte wegen der startreihenfolge


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Juli 2011)

Ach ja Tobi nein ich bin nicht in Illmenau , da wir in die Schweiz fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sannihh (4. Juli 2011)

juhu, für die medizinische Erstversorgung ist gesorgt, ich habe frei ))),freu mich schon, endlich wieder ein Rennen in Malente


----------



## Camper122222 (4. Juli 2011)

oki ... 
Ich will auch zum Rennen kommen   ... 
Trommel meine beiden boy´s zusammen   ...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. Juli 2011)

Camper122222 schrieb:


> hii leute ...
> Sag ist jmd von euch am wochenende beim rennen in ilmenau an zutreffen ... Bitte melde ^^
> Danke
> LG Tobiii



Deine Hand schon wieder heil?

Ich will eigentlich hin, hab auch nen Startplatz...aber muss mal gucken, wegen Uni.


----------



## Camper122222 (4. Juli 2011)

Ja  zum glück  3 wochen und sie war wieder gesund  

JA dann sag bescheid dann halten wir dir noch ein platzt frei aufm platzt , da wir fr. fürh aufschlagen werden


----------



## ime1980 (5. Juli 2011)

Ja cool, dann gbin ich vielleicht auch am Start. Hmm is ne überlegung wert:


----------



## frfreshman (5. Juli 2011)

Auch ich wuerde fuer Terminverschiebung auf irgendwas nach dem 07. August plaedieren. Vielleicht geht da ja noch was. Waere gerne dabei.
Gruss aus BC!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (5. Juli 2011)

NE am 6. werd ich endlich 18 Juhu  
Geht gar nicht


----------



## BikePuschel (5. Juli 2011)

Also ich finde das we gut wäre nur suoer wenn das rennen sonntag ist da samstag noch viele ( zb ich ) arbeiten müssen bis 14 uhr


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Juli 2011)

Ja das Rennen ist am Sonntag ! Samstag Training und Trackwalk


----------



## stylo (5. Juli 2011)

kevin & tobi fahren aber außerhalb der wertung


----------



## Whiplash01 (5. Juli 2011)

stylo schrieb:


> kevin & tobi fahren aber außerhalb der wertung



... bei den beiden wird das *Hochschieben* mit auf die Zeit addiert.


----------



## frfreshman (5. Juli 2011)

Also Renntermin jetzt Sonntag 14. August, hab ich soweit richtig verstanden, oder!?


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Juli 2011)

ne am 30.07-31.07 läuft  das ganze über die Bühne


----------



## frfreshman (5. Juli 2011)

Verdammt, Versuch war's wert ;-)


----------



## Stolem (5. Juli 2011)

Sehr cool.
Wo muss man sich anmelden ?  
Wobei meine stärken ganz klar auf langen Abfahrten liegen (CaiDom / Bike Attack) ich muss mal sehen


----------



## toddy2017 (5. Juli 2011)

rennen in malle, da würd ich mal glatt sagen ich bin auch dabei !!
wenn´s klappt ist der lappen am montag fertig und karre hab ich auch geklärt, dann bräuchte ich nichtmal mit zug fahren, yeah!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (5. Juli 2011)

Anmeldung finden dann vor Ort statt ! Genaueres wird die Tage noch geklÃ¤rt. Eine TeilnahmegebÃ¼hr in HÃ¶he von 5â¬ bitte mitbringen. Da die Sanis bezahlt werden mÃ¼ssen !!!!!!!

@Toddy 

Das lÃ¤uft sicher glatt mit der PrÃ¼fung  Viel GlÃ¼ck


----------



## toddy2017 (5. Juli 2011)

muss glatt gehen, geht garnicht anders!! sonst muss ich den prüfer bestechen, haha! ( oder er kommt bis zum 01.08. in kofferraum gesperrt!)
danke.


----------



## sannihh (5. Juli 2011)

Wer hat am 11. oder 12. Juli Zeit Malente zu rocken ? Habe frei und würde gerne ein wenig trainieren ))


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juli 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/6V6ol-JvQHax-ZewGBw5tQ?feat=directlink


----------



## Lars-123 (6. Juli 2011)

ich hab am 11. bis 13. juli frei


----------



## sannihh (6. Juli 2011)

na das passt ja gut )))


----------



## Lars-123 (6. Juli 2011)

joah das finde ich auch vielleicht ist lutz ja auch noch am start


----------



## sannihh (6. Juli 2011)

@ Lars, 
also mir würde Dienstag ganz gut passen, wie siehts bei Dir aus ? Soll ich dich wieder abholen ?


----------



## Lars-123 (7. Juli 2011)

@sannih dienstag ist ist ok ich hoffe das wetter spielt mit.
abholen wäre auch echt super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heartsfear (7. Juli 2011)

Tach, ist jemand am Samstag oder Sonntag da? Wetter soll ja glaube ich ganz gut werden am WE.


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Juli 2011)

nee Urlaub !


----------



## stylo (7. Juli 2011)

nee im heide park


----------



## grummelwolf (7. Juli 2011)

moin
schade ich hätt euch gerne in grund und boden gefahren bin aber leider im urlaub in der zeit...
aber hier ne alternativ veranstalltung ende august...
http://http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/930738
gruß otto


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Juli 2011)

Otto der link funzt net ! 

Ja irgendwann kannst das ja noch mal versuchen , uns alle nieder zu machen


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. Juli 2011)

ich helfe mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ime1980 (8. Juli 2011)

Moinsen, sacht mal is wer morgen in Malle anzutreffen?
Danny auch du bist gefragt. Urlaub is gestrichen. Dienstach bin ich auch vor Ort


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Juli 2011)

He Martin , du hast mir nix zu sagen !!!  

Ich muss in den Urlaub der ist schon von langer Hand geplant


----------



## trafko (8. Juli 2011)

wünsch euch leudde viel spass und bleibt heile!! Ich möchte bitte mit viel foto und videostuff versorgt werden ... damit ich nicht mehr ganz so traurig bin  verf***te schei* drecks prüfungen :O


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Juli 2011)

Bekommste Paddy  

Aber ich denke dann wirst du nur noch trauriger sein , wenn du die schönen Bilders siehst.
Scheiß auf die Prüfungen und komme mit , noch eine Überraschung mehr verkraften wir auch noch  ist ja nicht so als gäbe es da so wenige von.


----------



## trafko (8. Juli 2011)

wieso welche überraschungen gabs denn noch ^^?


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Juli 2011)

erzähle ich dir mal bei Kaffe und Kuchen !


----------



## Lars-123 (9. Juli 2011)

ach urlaub ist nicht, weil die schweiz umgezogen ist

die wollen so ne unfrischen typen da garnich haben


----------



## Lars-123 (12. Juli 2011)

wer ist denn heute noch so in big malente????


----------



## Calimero... (12. Juli 2011)

Bist du garnicht mit im bikeurlaub lars ?


----------



## Lars-123 (12. Juli 2011)

ne ich durfte nicht die sind alle so gemein

wann bist du denn mal wieder in deiner alten heimat anzutreffen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calimero... (12. Juli 2011)

Da musst du dich nicht mehr allzu lange gedulden... ich darf nämlich mit danny höchstpersönlich meine Heimreise antreten  Dann bekomm ich nämlich auch mein bike und ausrüstung mit nach hause was bissl problematisch geworden wär wenn ich geflogen wäre !


----------



## Lars-123 (12. Juli 2011)

ja phillipp das ist doch mal ne ansage. fährst denn auch beim rennen in malente mit oder bist du dann schonwieder wech???


----------



## Calimero... (12. Juli 2011)

Ne ich bleib ca 9 wochen ! Rennen ist mehr son "lokal-ding" oder ? Mitfahren werd ich dann wohl ! Hoffentlich gibts dann nen preis für den letzten ;>


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute 

Wir sind mittlerweile in Crans Montana und haben bei schlechten Wetter super viel Spaß hier. 
Morgen gehts weiter und wir werden den Berg Rocken! 

Vertragt euch und schöne Grüße aus der Schweiz von Hauke , Cris ohne Haar , Marc und mir !!!!


----------



## fiddel (16. Juli 2011)

is morgen jmd am holm der evtl...was für ne the one zum entlüften mitbringen kann?
dann wäre ich morgen am start!
wer is denn noch da?

danny lass die 40 heil dies jahr.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (16. Juli 2011)

fiddel schrieb:


> is morgen jmd am holm der evtl...was für ne the one zum entlüften mitbringen kann?
> dann wäre ich morgen am start!
> wer is denn noch da?
> 
> danny lass die 40 heil dies jahr.



Komm nach Dortmund! Ich mach dir das für nen Bier!

Brauchst nen Entlüftungskit für Avid, Formula etc...


----------



## kosh_hh (16. Juli 2011)

aufm DH liegt ein Baum. Passiert natürlich, wenn der Trailmaster im Urlaub weilt (wer hat das eigentlich genehmigt?).

Falls einer von euch ein Fichtenmoped sein eigen nennt, wärs gut damit mal anzurücken.


----------



## fiddel (17. Juli 2011)

von mir aus kann ich das ding das zerrocken...aber ist es sinnvo0ll mit ner kettensäge?...
hm...ich denke das wird nicht bei allen zustimmung finden...

ich geh jetzt davon aus das ich auch beim rennen dabei bin!


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Juli 2011)

He fiddel wenn das so geht Räume den einfach bei Seite.  Die 40 ist noch heile , aber das Wetter lässt gerade zu wünschen übrig. Schöne Grüße aus Champery.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (17. Juli 2011)

der Baum ist entwurzelt (Umwetter) - ca. 20 m lang und hat einen Stammumfang von ca 40 cm. Wer den ohne Zaubertrank mit der Hand wegräumt stammt direkt von Obelix ab. Dann möchte ich bitte ein Autogramm.

Ich denke, da muss man mit dem Mopped ran.


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Juli 2011)

Naja dann wird es wohl nicht anders gehen als mit der Hand 
Wenn nicht dann kümmere ich mich darum wenn ich wieder zurück bin aus der Schweiz. 

Die harten Jungs sind ja noch da , die mimimi sind schon auf dem weg nach Hause. Diese schön Wetter biker. Cris und meine Wenigkeit werden dann halt noch champery rocken.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (17. Juli 2011)

http://www.froerider.de/

Wer hat sich schon angemeldet?


----------



## Whiplash01 (18. Juli 2011)

So Leude, der Baum ist weg, Bahn ist wieder frei! 

Jetzt liegt nur noch die Baumkrone auf dem "Mittelweg", is also nix mehr mit abkürzen, ich hatte aber echt kein Bock das auch noch wegzusägen mit meiner *Bügelsäge!!*


----------



## sannihh (18. Juli 2011)

sehr schön, gut gemacht. Wie siehts bei Dir am 27. aus, habe fei ?


----------



## fiddel (18. Juli 2011)

haha schön mit der bügelsäge...danke danke 
wer is bei dem rennen am start?...und hat evtl noch n platz frei für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (18. Juli 2011)

sannihh schrieb:


> sehr schön, gut gemacht. Wie siehts bei Dir am 27. aus, habe fei ?



Hi sanni, sieht (noch) gut aus, ich habs mir mal geblockt, sollte also klappen wenn nichts "Wichtiges" dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo nochmal aus der Schweiz. 
Danke Lutz für dein Einsatz , wenn du Zeit und Lust hast können wir uns ja vorher nochmal treffen zum quatschen und wegen dem Rennen.  

Auch viele nette Grüße an Heike und Mareike, Heike gute besserung.


----------



## christophersch (18. Juli 2011)

Gibts eigentlich auch Gewinnanreize?!  Also z.B Je 1,2 Euro von den Startgebühren?
ist beim Alex noch alles heile? erteile mal grüße in die Schweiz!

bis zum Rennen, hadde


----------



## stylo (18. Juli 2011)

wasn los mit heike???


----------



## schoko404 (18. Juli 2011)

Heike hat Schweizer Bodenproben genommen und dabei Rippen und linke Hand deformiert. Darf das Rad erstmal schieben.

Werde morgen im Holm mal nach dem Rechten schauen - ist jemand dort zum Fahren/ Pflegen?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (18. Juli 2011)

Ha, Daniela und Cristina und nicht so oft den WC zu Fuss runter nä Joonge!!! War  fjeden sehr geil Jungs, außer ... Freue mich schon auf Bier und Burger mit euch bis bald!! Gute Besserung Heike


----------



## stylo (18. Juli 2011)

@hauke...aber alles nicht so schlimm oder doch???gute besserung


----------



## schoko404 (18. Juli 2011)

Die beiden Mädels fahren den WC eh nicht mit dem Bike - NIEMALS! viel zu steil! Das war verdammt nochmal ein guter Urlaub, Junge! Freue mich auch schon auf die nächste Burger-Orgie!!

@ Dirk: nein, wird schon wieder- Eine Rippe angebrochen und drei Finger verstaucht. Kann mich aber bewegen - muss mich nur ein zwei Tage schonen ;-) ...alles gut


----------



## Mr_Banyan (18. Juli 2011)

Genau so,... genau so machen die das


----------



## frfreshman (19. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht liegt zum Renntermin ja wieder ein Baum auf der Strecke.. Ausweichtermin dann bitte ab Mitte August ;-)

Gruß aus Golden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (19. Juli 2011)

sagma hat jmd ne 125 2takt zu verkaufen? kawa susi oder ktm vollcross?


----------



## kosh_hh (19. Juli 2011)

so so - daniela, christina, heike und mareike

was muss man sich eigentlich dabei denken, wenn vier Typen zusammen in Urlaub fahren und sich hinterher nur noch mit Frauennamen anreden? 

Muss ja ein heißer Urlaub gewesen sein...


----------



## trafko (19. Juli 2011)

da gab bestimmt auch massig zickenkrieg


----------



## Mr_Banyan (19. Juli 2011)

Ja, aber nur mit Alexandra


----------



## trafko (19. Juli 2011)

ohoh...na ich hoff mal ihr habt euch nich an den haaren gezogen und gekratzt


----------



## Lars-123 (19. Juli 2011)

hab ich mir doch gedacht das das nicht gut geht


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Juli 2011)

Ne sie hat vorher die Kurve gekratzt. 

Naja das mit den Frauennamen ist halt so eine Marotte , wenn man bei flüssigem Sonnenschein mir nichts dir nichts einfach zusammenpackt bei bestem Wetter. 
Heike und Mareike wissen schon wie wir das meinen  
Das dürfen sie sich jetzt das ganze Jahr noch anhören.


----------



## schoko404 (19. Juli 2011)

...dafür haben wir in Mallotze jetzt endlich Wegweiser für die Strecken!


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Juli 2011)

Kannst kaum die Hand bewegen und schon wieder am basteln  
Aber eine feine Sache das, Heike Respekt von den champery Rockern. 
So dann kann das rennen ja bald losgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (19. Juli 2011)

sauber heike!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Juli 2011)

Hauke kannst du nochmal den Flyer ins Netz stellen! Damit dann auch alle Bescheid wissen. Bei uns und bei den Hamburgern ! Wenns klappt kannst ja auch mal an IBC ein schicken das die das Ding auf der Startseite veröffentlichen


----------



## Lars-123 (19. Juli 2011)

kannst ja den jungs aus teterow auch einen schicken


----------



## schoko404 (19. Juli 2011)

So...hier dann der offizielle Flyer für das Rennen am Sonntag, den *31.07.2011*

Wir hoffen auf rege Anteilnahme!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (19. Juli 2011)

Oh ne!

-gebrochene Boxxer!
-kein Platz für mein Rad in der Bahn!

...aber vielleicht komme ich um scharfe Fotos zu machen!


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Juli 2011)

Super Haui ! Übermorgen noch eine kleine Zusammenkunft. 
So dann wer meldet sich freiwillig als streckenposten? 
Hauke , Ich und wer kann noch? 
Ach Hauke was ist mit dem Haftungsausschluss ? Hast noch mal drüber geschaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (19. Juli 2011)

Wer ist denn Veranstalter und verantwortlich für den Flyer da oben?


----------



## christophersch (19. Juli 2011)

Mein Bruder würde sich für Fotos und Videos und späteren Zuschnitt zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Lars-123 (19. Juli 2011)

ich mach streckenposten

wer ist den morgen in malente zum biken?????


----------



## stylo (19. Juli 2011)

also ich werd auch als streckenposten da sein!!!!


----------



## trafko (20. Juli 2011)

Ich war mal so frei und hab auch bei Facebook ein event gestartet um bissl die werbetrommel zu ...ehm .... wie sagt man noch gleich  ach egal....


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. Juli 2011)

Moinsens,

ich stehe auch als Streckenposten, Zeitnehmer oder was auch immer zur Verfügung und auch im Vorwege zur Planung und zum Aufbau.

@ danny: wollen wir uns vorher nochmal treffen und den Ablauf besprechen?


----------



## fiddel (20. Juli 2011)

ich amch auch streckenposten...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (20. Juli 2011)

Will keiner fahren oder was?


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. Juli 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Will keiner fahren oder was?



... 50 Streckenposten und 3 Fahrer, wäre wie das Beamtenverhältnis von Griechenland!


----------



## fiddel (20. Juli 2011)

hä nols du machst doch auch streckenposten oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (20. Juli 2011)

was ist denn hier los?

Ich lese nur noch Streckenposten. Fand irgendwo eine Massenverletzung statt?


----------



## schoko404 (20. Juli 2011)

So, die beliebten Jobs als Streckenposten sind nun alle vergeben (Lars, Dirk, Lutz, Friedhof und evtl. Nols)
Bewerbungen werden keine mehr entgegengenommen. Alle Nachzügler MÜSSEN sich dem harten Wettkampf stellen und gegen die Uhr fahren!

Kleine Besprechung wird es morgen geben, aber darüber werden die Streckenposten noch telefonisch informiert...


----------



## stylo (20. Juli 2011)

sauber hauke so mag ich es!!!!!


----------



## Stolem (20. Juli 2011)

uund ich bin wieder raus 

Fahre am 1.8 für 3 Wochen aufn Roadtrip. Auch wenn ich mir bislang nie was beim DH-Fahren getan habe, will ich es nicht drauf ankommen lassen  werde danach aber auf jdf mal in Malente antanzen! Euch viel spaß!


----------



## toddy2017 (20. Juli 2011)

wat?! ellenbogenschoner, pflicht?!
hab ich net..


----------



## schoko404 (20. Juli 2011)

...dann wird's aber höchste Zeit dir mal welche zuzulegen oder du leihst dir welche!
Ohne das ganze Gerödel wird nicht gestartet - damit haben wir vor 2 Jahren schon schlechte Erfahrung gemacht!
Ist ja nur zu eurem Guten!


----------



## christophersch (21. Juli 2011)

...bei mir haperts am Brustpanzer. 
Rückenpanzer, Schienbein/Knie, Ellenbogen usw ist alles kein Thema. Aber Battlejacket hab ich halt nicht...


----------



## fiddel (21. Juli 2011)

was ist denn mit handschuhen?...find ich fast noch sinnvoller als ellenbogenschoner^^

ich gips mich einfach ein basta...


----------



## fiddel (21. Juli 2011)

ach wie isn das mit campen bei den motorcrossern?
würd bei schlechtem wetter auch nen zelt für ne abendliche versammlung mitbringen!
evtl...wenn niemand aus der gegend welche hat auch 1-2 bierbänke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (21. Juli 2011)

ein Paar Ellenbogenschoner kann ich zum Rennen mitbringen.

Race Face Größe L


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juli 2011)

Handschuhe sind ja wohl selbstverständlich ! 
Solange man ein Rückenprotektor hat und den Rest der Ausrüstung vorhanden ist wie es imm Flyer steht ist alles gut ! 

Ja das mit dem Motocrossern ist noch in der Klärung aber denke mal da spricht nichts gegen. Matze kümmert sich drum ! 

Ein Videoman ist auch nicht verkehrt da hat man das geballere schön festgehalten ! 

Toddy ich habe auch noch Schoner bringe die dann mit ! Eventuell kann die Firma Goebel auch noch welche vor Ort anbieten zum verkauf


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juli 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone/SchweizUrlaub2011


----------



## toddy2017 (21. Juli 2011)

leihen is gut, kaufen schlecht.. 
bin in meinen 15jahren geshreddere noch nie auf die ellenbogen gefallen..doch einmal beim bunnyhop contest..
zur not wickel ich mir kniestrümpfe um die ellenbogen..


----------



## trafko (21. Juli 2011)

woran erkennt man die hamburger?...natürlich an ihrem schuhwerk


----------



## toddy2017 (21. Juli 2011)

wieviele fahren denn jetzt so ca. mit?
basti würd wohl auch mitkommen aber seine vorderbremse funzt net, haben uns überlegt das wir dann von den startplätzen her weit auseinander liegen müssen damit wir meine bremse hin und her montieren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (21. Juli 2011)

30 Fahrer werden bestimmt dort sein...


----------



## kosh_hh (21. Juli 2011)

nee - fahren ist out, streckenposten ist gerade hip

wer ist eigentlich wann am we so da?


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Juli 2011)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> nee - fahren ist out, streckenposten ist gerade hip
> 
> wer ist eigentlich wann am we so da?



... am Sonntag, aber nur um die Strecke zu posten...


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juli 2011)

@ Toddy 

Was hat er denn für eine Bremse evtl. hat jemand Ersatz !

Und ich hoffe mal das genügend Leute kommen... sonst ist es für die Katz.

@ Kosh 

Wolltest du auch noch als StePo dienen ??  Lässt sich bestimmt machen.
Also ich werde jetzt wohl jeden Tag mit Hauke vor Ort sein um noch ein paar Sachen zu Shapen und so. Also wenn jemand kommen möchte ich bin immer da !


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Juli 2011)

--


----------



## Heartsfear (21. Juli 2011)

Ellenbogenschoner hätt ich auch noch da  Und am WE würd ich auch rumkommen, wenn das Wetter nicht gerade megakacki ist


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juli 2011)

wird schon nicht megakacki  

Schön trainieren fürs Rennen


----------



## toddy2017 (21. Juli 2011)

ne avid elixir..aber er weiß auch noch nicht genau ob er mitfährt, weil er schon länger nichtmehr gefahren ist..
die einen bikeshops hier haben kein entlüftungsset dafür, und die anderen sagen doch ernsthaft das würd 2wochen dauern.. schäbig!!
hab auch noch nen guten fotomann der mitkommt.
achja, und ellen schoner hab ich auch organisiert, brauch also keine mehr, trotzdem danke.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. Juli 2011)

Ich kann die entlüften! Zur not!

Bin auch nur zum Fotos machen und Strecke posten da!


----------



## toddy2017 (21. Juli 2011)

jo, super.. ich gib das mal weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juli 2011)

Eine Avid Bremse wird viel besser wenn man sie vor dem gebrauch durch eine Magura ersätzt


----------



## toddy2017 (21. Juli 2011)

jo, durch ne julie wa!! hehe!!


----------



## Lars-123 (21. Juli 2011)

dann brauchen wir ja nur noch trillerpfeifen und kuhglocken


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juli 2011)

@ Lars 

Na klar damit die ganzen zuschauer von der bahn verschwinden !  

@ Toddy 

So ist es  aber wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst dann nimm gleich ne MT8


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juli 2011)

Das ist für die Schweiz Urlauber gedacht ! 
Wenn sich noch alle an den Flo (Turner fahrer) erinnern können ??!!

Hier mal eine Video von ihm mit seinem Kumpel vom Wiriehorn ! Ich sage nur Krasssee *******

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheGamblerdave#p/u/7/M9nLlo39_8c


----------



## schoko404 (21. Juli 2011)

Der Bursche ist echt klasse Und sein Turner sowieso!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (22. Juli 2011)

Ja, dieses Turner er fährt auch ganz ordentlich

@ Danny , Nadellager habe ich erstma wieder zum laufen gebracht!! Hoffe es hält und ranzt sich nicht wieder fest Dann bin ich wieder ready


----------



## sannihh (22. Juli 2011)

da ich am We arbeiten muss, wollte ich am Mittwoch (27.07. ) noch mal ein bischen üben....wer hat noch Zeit ?


----------



## toddy2017 (22. Juli 2011)

@ danny
ach wat.. ich komm sowieso mit meinem holland fahrrad, dann geht´s richtig ab juunge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (22. Juli 2011)

Und wenn man denn noch alles aus seiner Magura rausholen will, ersetzt man sie durch eine Formula und man hat das non-plus-ultra

Danny, kommste eig auch zum Wiesenslalom beim Bunzel?


----------



## Sektenguru (22. Juli 2011)

@ nils.lohbarbek 
wäre echt fett wenn du mir die  bremse entlüften könntest.
danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (22. Juli 2011)

Jo!

Mach ich für 1 Bier/15min Lohn!

Wann bist du denn da?


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Juli 2011)

@ Nols 

Bunzel hat mich schon auf die Liste gesetzt , hat er jedenfalls gesagt ! 

Und das mit der Formula halte ich für ein Gerücht  

@ Sanni 

Ich bin eventuell an der Strecke zum Shapen ! Also bist dann nicht ganz allein


----------



## Lars-123 (22. Juli 2011)

wann ist denn das wiesenrennen???


----------



## schoko404 (22. Juli 2011)

3. und 4. September
http://www.froerider.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (22. Juli 2011)

http://www.froerider.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=80&Itemid=52


----------



## Lars-123 (22. Juli 2011)

wer ist denn von euch noch alles beim rasenrennen dabei???


----------



## christophersch (22. Juli 2011)

wann, wo?

edit: achso. Link übersehen. Alles klar.


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Juli 2011)

So morgen gehts wieder rund im Holm. Basteln und testen


----------



## fiddel (25. Juli 2011)

ich würd mich mit anschließen wenn jmd nen platz hat zum wiesenrennen


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Juli 2011)

Wer ist die Woche noch im Holm anzutreffen ?


----------



## Whiplash01 (25. Juli 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Wer ist die Woche noch im Holm anzutreffen ?



... ich werde wohl am Mittwoch da sein.


----------



## Lars-123 (25. Juli 2011)

wer ist denn am freitag in malente???


----------



## fiddel (25. Juli 2011)

nols keule und ich sind auchnoch anzutreffen diese woche... ggf mi.?!

hier sind doch son paar t4 spezialisten unter uns guckt mal und sagt was dazu...
http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/showDetails.html?id=147639296&__lp=2&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortBy=price.consumerGrossEuro&makeModelVariant1.makeId=25200&makeModelVariant1.modelId=47%2C48%2C49&fuels=DIESEL&minPrice=4000&maxPrice=5001&ambitCountry=DE&zipcode=25551&zipcodeRadius=100&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&lang=de&pageNumber=1


----------



## sannihh (25. Juli 2011)

ich werde auch am mittwoch da sein )), freitag muss ich arbeiten :-(((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (25. Juli 2011)

Genau Keule !   

Der Bus hat ja nur knapp 70 Ps , was willst denn damit ? Alter das ist nur was fürs Flachland Junge !
Vergiss mal damit die Berge hoch zu fahren , damit wirst ja von nem 40 Tonner verblasen.
Ausbau okay  
Rost mal sehen  
Frage mal nach Zahnriemen 
Dickes *-* keine Klima ! 

Ansonsgten sehen wir uns auf der Strecke


----------



## fiddel (26. Juli 2011)

jojo auch zu teuer für denmotor...hat n bisschen rost usw aber halt der 1,9er ...faddi und n bekannter von meinem onkel waren gestern da...musste arbeiten. is leider nichts!
guck nu nach ner anderen maschine 

jojo...wie is nu mit campen? ham die duschen in ihrem haus die wir nutzen dürfen?


----------



## Camper122222 (26. Juli 2011)

Ich war heute fahren, Strecken lassen sich nach dem Regen ehct gut fahren (= !


----------



## schoko404 (26. Juli 2011)

So...die Trailpfleger haben heute mal einen neuen kleinen Double am Ende des Singletrails aus dem Boden gestampft. Ab jetzt heißt es: TRAINIEREN, damit eure Zeit am Sonntag auch passt 
Der Double misst gute 2,5m.


----------



## kosh_hh (26. Juli 2011)

schnieke jungs 

das roadgap auch fertig?


----------



## stylo (26. Juli 2011)

hat man bei dem double auch genug schwung???

was isn das da hinter danny fürn abgestütztes gap??is das wieder hergestellt oder neu???

******** ich war so lange nicht mehr da!!!!


----------



## sannihh (26. Juli 2011)

wann seid ihr morgen so da ?


----------



## schoko404 (26. Juli 2011)

Das Roadgap ist auch fertig und zwei, drei, vier Anlieger auch wieder in Schuss gebracht.
Das Gap hinter Danny ist das alte Gap nach der Kante auf der rechten Linie...steht noch genauso da wie immer! Sieht nur komisch aus auf dem Foto!

@sanni: Weiß nicht genau wann wir morgen dort sein werden - wahrscheinlich erst nachmittags


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Juli 2011)

hey Sanni, 
sehe ich euch beiden am Sonntag auch wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (26. Juli 2011)

Mich würde mal ernsthaft interessieren wie viele Leute kommen zum fahren ? 
Damit man mal einen groben Überblick hat !


----------



## Whiplash01 (26. Juli 2011)

sannihh schrieb:


> wann seid ihr morgen so da ?



ich werde so um 12:00 da sein.


----------



## BikePuschel (26. Juli 2011)

Moin....
Also ich war eben noich mal oben der neue doubel ist locker mach bar 
und ich werde morgen auch mal hoch schauen muss nur mal gucken was die hand sagt


----------



## toddy2017 (26. Juli 2011)

wenn mindestens noch 9 andere fahren bin ich aufjeden dabei, darunter lohnt es ja nicht wirklich..
bin jetzt zwar fast 3monate nichtmehr gefahren aber denk das geht trotzdem..



Danny-128 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal ernsthaft interessieren wie viele Leute kommen zum fahren ?
> Damit man mal einen groben Überblick hat !


----------



## schoko404 (26. Juli 2011)

...bei knapp 20 Fahrern sind wir schon....also MITFAHREN!!


----------



## toddy2017 (26. Juli 2011)

denn bin ich ja beruhigt und auf jeden fall dabei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nur schade das ich keine möglichkeit für training hab, hier bei mir gibts ja nichts mehr zum fahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (26. Juli 2011)

@Mr.Freeride
wir werden am Start sein. Sieht man sich mal wieder


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Juli 2011)

Keine Ausreden hier Toddy ! 

@ Dr. Love 

Das wird morgen schon , die alte Hand geht dann schon wieder


----------



## toddy2017 (26. Juli 2011)

eey.. das nix ausrede..
hier gibt´s wirklich nichts und ich hab kein tiger im tank.
also sonntag wohl ganz früh am start und rein hauen..


----------



## BikePuschel (26. Juli 2011)

ach bestimmt wird das was.... weil das ding ja morgen mal nehmen


----------



## Heartsfear (27. Juli 2011)

Also ich bin heut Nachmittag/Abend für ne feierabendrunde so gegen 17:30 da...bring dann auch die Startnummern mit.


----------



## Lars-123 (27. Juli 2011)

Schöner Double aber was ist denn mit einem Startturm sonst komm ich da doch nicht rüber

p.s. wer hat denn so vom 5.8. bis 15.8. zeit und hat lust auf saalbach?????


----------



## Heartsfear (27. Juli 2011)

@ Lars: Joi Juuunge, hab Urlaub bekommen... da komm ich doch mal glatt mit  Lass nochmal telenieren. Haste eigentlich dein Handy wiedergefunden bzw noch die gleiche Nummer??


----------



## toddy2017 (27. Juli 2011)

wo ist eigendlich der parkplatz der am nächsten dran an der strecke ist?
strasse/weg?
bin ja bisher immer mit zug gekommen.


----------



## schoko404 (27. Juli 2011)

Parkplatz ist auf dem Motocross-Gelände (Holmer Weg, Kreuzfeld)


----------



## toddy2017 (27. Juli 2011)

jo, super. danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (27. Juli 2011)

Beim Motocrossplatz. Da kannst parken.


----------



## trafko (27. Juli 2011)

kann ener von euch ne tonne mit wasser oder irgendwas dergleichen mitbringen zum kühlen? bin gewählt ein paar energiehaltige getränke sowie bier zur freien und kostenlosen verfügung zu stellen


----------



## BikePuschel (27. Juli 2011)

also ich war heute oben und der doubel lässt dsich gut springen nur nen bisschen kurz für mein geschmack  sonst ales super


----------



## kosh_hh (28. Juli 2011)

trafko schrieb:


> kann ener von euch ne tonne mit wasser oder irgendwas dergleichen mitbringen zum kühlen? bin gewählt ein paar energiehaltige getränke sowie bier zur freien und kostenlosen verfügung zu stellen



da hat wohl einer Geburtstag


----------



## fiddel (28. Juli 2011)

@toddy...könnten dich sicher mitnehmen kommen ja aus iz und fahren durch neumünster...dann musst du aber mit da zelten...also von sa. auf so.!
meld dich mal bei nols wenn du mit willst!

@nols ...ruf mich mal bitte an, wegen notebook...

wir sind morgen auf der strecke gegen 15 uhr denk ich mal...


----------



## toddy2017 (28. Juli 2011)

@fiddel..  jo, danke wird aber selbst mit auto fahren, weil wir zu zweit evtl. zu dritt sind.
vielleicht schlagen wir auch schon am samstag auf, weiß es aber noch nicht genau.


----------



## fiddel (28. Juli 2011)

jo kommt ma mit zelten! 
schier grillen und bierchen!
wird ne gute aktion...
ich hoffe das dort nich nur nols und ich zelten!!!!


----------



## toddy2017 (28. Juli 2011)

ich wird mal versuchen meine jungs davon zu überzeugen..


----------



## stylo (28. Juli 2011)

hab da auch schon nen paar (12x) trillerpfeifen besorgt um die leute mal nen bissl anzufeuern beim rennen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy2017 (28. Juli 2011)

@fiddel.. wird doch erst sonntag früh aufschlagen, mein fotomann kommt
erst samstag spät abends wieder..


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Juli 2011)

Sonntag wirds wohl Regnen ! 
Also wird nur der ganz harte Kern da sein wa ? 
Ich breche zusammen wenn das Wetter nicht besser wird. 
Hauke ich hoffe du hast dein Teller heute leer gemacht !


----------



## BikePuschel (28. Juli 2011)

Ach was das bleibt trocken keine angst....


----------



## Lars-123 (28. Juli 2011)

wetter wird besser nur 20% regen angesagt


----------



## BikePuschel (28. Juli 2011)

sag ich doch... und danny die nummer 1. will ich dann habe da ich letzes mal gewonnen habe nää


----------



## schoko404 (28. Juli 2011)

...Wetter wird schon!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (28. Juli 2011)

schei... aufs wetter oder sind hier nur warmduscher


----------



## trafko (28. Juli 2011)

hauptsache n pavillon is am start


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Juli 2011)

@ Kevin 

Bekommst die 1.


----------



## schoko404 (28. Juli 2011)

Hab auch bereits 3 Startnummern fertig...mehr brauchen wir denn ja nicht!!


----------



## Lars-123 (28. Juli 2011)

ich sag nur prost


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hab bei Fiddel auch schon schnieke Schilders gesehen!

Ich bin morgen mit Frithelm so um 15Uhr da! Keule wollte auch kommen!


----------



## Lars-123 (28. Juli 2011)

so ich hab das rennen jetzt auch mal bei den dänen gepostet, vielleicht kommt von denen ja auch noch einer


----------



## fiddel (29. Juli 2011)

hab schilder gemacht...fürn parkplatz und für die ausschilderung der strecke...fals jmd kommt der des net kennt...

@hauke...du machst neue nummern?
...dann will ich die 12 noch haben vom letzten mal 

@petrus...mach ma hinne.

ich esse den teller heute mit<!


----------



## stylo (29. Juli 2011)

ich denke nummer waren schon im auftrag gegeben,hab doch schon vorlagen gesehen


----------



## Heartsfear (29. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab Startnummern von 1-60 gemacht... und hab se Danny gegeben. Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass so viele kommen... falls doch, sind genug da  Joa, schickes Wäddä wäre schick...lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPEE (29. Juli 2011)

Ja..., Er lebt noch ;-)  Ich seh das Ihr alle fleißig seid und die Strecke am Holm schön lebendig ist ^^!!! Das freut mich sehr Leutz...  Hoffe alle Teilnehmer und Zuschauer hatten viel Spass beim Rennen.  glg Benny


----------



## fiddel (29. Juli 2011)

äääm benny das rennen istkommenden so. morgen ist training


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Juli 2011)

So bitte nicht fahren im Wald ! Das ist verboten


----------



## kosh_hh (29. Juli 2011)

ja ja ja, beim Rennen müssen sich alle anziehen wie Ritter Kunibert und der Herr fährt sozusagen nackt durch den Wald


----------



## toddy2017 (30. Juli 2011)

wie is´n die strecke? leicht feucht oder doch eher matschig?
überleg ob ich die betty´s drauf lasse oder doch lieber wet screams aufziehe..


----------



## trafko (30. Juli 2011)

also ich würde dir aufjedenfall die wetscreams empfehlen vorallem beim singletrail wirst de sonst mit den bettys kein spass haben..


----------



## toddy2017 (30. Juli 2011)

verdämmt, ich bin doch heut so faul..
also doch noch rum schrauben..


----------



## fiddel (30. Juli 2011)

Großes Zelt für heute abend ist eingepackt!

Leider passen keine Biertische ins Auto! Am besten ihr bringt Klappstühle oder so mit...oder irgendjemand hat noch ne Biertischgarnitur für uns

Nols und ich machen uns gleich aufn Weg!


----------



## schoko404 (30. Juli 2011)

PS: Wetter ist heute übrigens super! Trocken, sonnig, leicht bewölkt.
Das sieht gut aus!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A**x (30. Juli 2011)

@Danny Ich kann den Pavillion nicht mit bringen,da meine Ellis ja übers Wochenede nach Berlin Zelten sind und die haben den mit genommen :-( , tut mir leid .


----------



## kosh_hh (30. Juli 2011)

trafko schrieb:


> also ich würde dir aufjedenfall die wetscreams empfehlen vorallem beim singletrail wirst de sonst mit den bettys kein spass haben..



Alter du hast auf deinem Geburtstag wohl zu viel gesoffen 

Strecken waren heute knochentrocken.


----------



## toddy2017 (30. Juli 2011)

was?! echt..arrr...
habe eben gerade umgebaut..
denn mach ich jetzt vorne wetscream und hinten betty!! dann bin ich auf der sicheren seite.


----------



## trafko (31. Juli 2011)

alter pisst es in malente auch wie schei$$e? oO das kann doch nich sein


----------



## RZL DZL (31. Juli 2011)

will ich nicht hoffen, ich mach mich jetzt nach 3 Stunden Schlaf aufn Weg!


----------



## Lars-123 (31. Juli 2011)

niederschlagsrisiko 10% für malente laut agrarwetter ich hoffe das stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZL DZL (31. Juli 2011)

Sorry, kommen doch nicht. Die Anderen sind nicht davon überzeugt, dass das lustig wird bei dem Wetter und ich auch keine 100% mehr :/
Viel Spaß euch, wär gern nach Malente gekommen. Ich hasse diesen Sommer -.-'


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (31. Juli 2011)

Das Wetter ist doch völlig egal beim Downhill...nur Schön-Wetter-Fahrer hier!


----------



## kosh_hh (31. Juli 2011)

so, wieder zurück. Ich fand es war heute ein richtig geiles Event. Außerdem war ich froh, dass trotz etwas unbeständigem Wetter 31 Fahrer gekommen sind.

Nochmals danke an Danny und Haucke  Einziges Manko, dass die Ergebnislisten noch nicht online sind


----------



## schoko404 (31. Juli 2011)

Keine Sorge Kosh...die kommen noch!!! erstmal Essen fassen!!

VIELEN Dank an alle Teilnehmer und Zuschauer, die heute kräftig mit angefeuert haben Das war ja mal richtig gute Stimmung
Also an alle: VIELEN DANK und vielleicht sieht man den einen oder anderen ja mal wieder in Malente....spätestens beim nächsten Rennen!!

bis dahin...GIB GUMMI...Juuuuuunge!!


----------



## stylo (31. Juli 2011)

hammmmmmmmer geil gewesen,mega spannend ohne verletzte trotz stürze,sehr sehr gelungen dieses event,natürlich noch nen mega danke schön an die streckenposten lars u lutz,geile arbeit!!!!   

top arbeit hauke u danny!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (31. Juli 2011)

War zwar nur Zuschauer heute, hatte aber richtig Spaß, saubere Sache


----------



## toddy2017 (31. Juli 2011)

jo, war echt power und hat super viel spass gemacht!!


----------



## martens (31. Juli 2011)

Bilder von folgenden Startnummern verfügbar : 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,39,44...


----------



## stylo (31. Juli 2011)

wo sind denn die bilder drin oder zu sehen???


----------



## trafko (31. Juli 2011)

wo?  danke jungs für den end geilen tag...da weis man wieder warum man das hobby liebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (31. Juli 2011)

richtig patrick,das sind wahre worte!!!!


----------



## martens (31. Juli 2011)

muss die bilder erst sotieren, sind immerhin 4GB bilddaten, hab nur schnell durchgesehen welche nummern ich dabei hab, upload bzw. per mail verschicken kann etwas dauern da nur UMTS zur verfügung steht...also bitte etwas geduld...


----------



## stylo (31. Juli 2011)

oha geduld haben wa garnicht 

hast denn bei picasa nen konto??


----------



## Danny-128 (31. Juli 2011)

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön an alle die sich heute auf die Strecke gewagt haben !  
Besonders den vielen Zuschauern die alles aus ihrer Stimmband Gegend herausgeholt haben! 
Auch ein Dankeschön an Matthias Sievert für die Mitarbeit und Klärung der Sachlage !  

Naja dann noch ein großes Lob an die Streckenposten und Birte !

Und natürlich an alle diejenigen die beim Bau der Strecken immer fleißig helfen ! 

War ein schöner Tag heute mit einem Wetter das man als Norddeutscher ja gewohnt sein sollte , wer heute nicht da war hat wirklich was verpasst. Ich hoffe das sich bald eine Möglichkeit bietet , dieses Event zu wiederholen. 

Ach ja der gute Man aus Siegen, ( Tim D. ) ,kann es ruhig weiter erzählen wie geil es hier ist und wieviel Spaß es macht hier oben ! ! !  Grüß den Bunzelman


----------



## kosh_hh (31. Juli 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> War ein schöner Tag heute mit einem Wetter das man als Norddeutscher ja gewohnt sein sollte , wer heute nicht da war hat wirklich was verpasst.



WORD

Sach mal Haucke - wie lange isst du denn so?


----------



## sannihh (31. Juli 2011)

auch von mir grosses Dankeschön und Dickes Lob an alle Organisatoren, Teilnehmer und Helfer.......Spass pur und unvergesslich


----------



## NiklasOH (31. Juli 2011)

Ja war echt der hammer kann man so schnell wie möglich wieder machen


----------



## toddy2017 (31. Juli 2011)

@martens: also fast von jedem wa?!


----------



## fiddel (31. Juli 2011)

jooooooo joooonge..
supergeiles wochenende! 
*danke an orga fans und fahrer...*

freu mich auf die fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (31. Juli 2011)

jo war echt klasse heute auch als streckenposten, werde daher beim nächsten mal meine karriere als streckenposi fortsetzten und ein fettes lob an alle die heute gefahren sind


----------



## martens (1. August 2011)

Bilder sind verschickt, nen kleiner Teil hochgeladen (Action/Downhill)


----------



## Danny-128 (1. August 2011)

Schöne Bilder ! Danke fürs posten.


----------



## Danny-128 (1. August 2011)

http://danielfahning-photography.de...Eintrage/2011/8/1_DH_Rennen_2011_Malente.html


----------



## stylo (1. August 2011)

danny.....gibts auch irgendwo schon nen paar mehr fotos oder ähnliches??


----------



## Danny-128 (1. August 2011)

ne ich weiß den nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (1. August 2011)

noooools foootoooooos.....


----------



## stylo (1. August 2011)

@fiddel...alter respekt für die leistung gestern,sehr geil gefahren!!!


----------



## Deleted 72031 (1. August 2011)

sag mal leute, gibts denn irgendwo mal die zeiten zu sehen ?


----------



## Danny-128 (1. August 2011)

ja bei mir !  
Mach ich fertig ist noch in Arbeit


----------



## Deleted 72031 (1. August 2011)

ei, dasch is ja suppa 
war echt cool am sonntag! gut organisiert ma sagn.


----------



## fiddel (1. August 2011)

danke danke ossi


----------



## stylo (1. August 2011)

bitte wessi


----------



## schoko404 (1. August 2011)

Wir haben gestern beim Aufräumen noch eine Hamburg-Flagge gefunden. Wer vermisst das gute Stück???


----------



## Danny-128 (1. August 2011)

Ja ehm das ist meine !


----------



## schoko404 (1. August 2011)

äähhhh.....NEIN!!!  stell mal die Zeiten rein!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (1. August 2011)

Heja ! Die war in meinem Anhänger bei de Hühnerknubbel


----------



## Mr_Banyan (1. August 2011)

Das war ne verdammt guuute flagge juuunge!!


----------



## Danny-128 (1. August 2011)

Da kam der Hauke und hat sie einfach mitgenommen Juunge ! Einfach so


----------



## Mr_Banyan (1. August 2011)

Das geeht nich...


----------



## schoko404 (1. August 2011)

...doch genau so....genau so geht das!!


----------



## Danny-128 (1. August 2011)

Wenn ich die kleine F***e sehe dann mach ich sie kaputt Juunge !


----------



## fiddel (1. August 2011)

am we schaufeln or what..
mongoo


----------



## Danny-128 (1. August 2011)

weiß noch nicht ??


----------



## schoko404 (1. August 2011)

so lange wir hier keine Rennergebnisse sehen wird auch nicht gebuddelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (1. August 2011)

Ha                

Als ob mich das aufhalten würde !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. August 2011)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Training und vom Rennen!

https://picasaweb.google.com/nilsseidel/MalenteDownhillrennen2011?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## schoko404 (1. August 2011)

schöne Bilder dabei Nols


----------



## Danny-128 (1. August 2011)

Super geile Bilder Niels ! Respekt


----------



## stylo (1. August 2011)

Geil niels,sehr schicke Bilder,schnicke schnicke!


----------



## fiddel (2. August 2011)

so kennt mans doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. August 2011)

Gerne! Aber Nils ohne EEEEE bitte, danke!


----------



## fiddel (2. August 2011)

@nols mit oO: haste die gabel schon wech gebracht? oder schonma tel.?


----------



## weng (2. August 2011)

JA auch von mir noch ma ein DICKES Lob an alle die das ermöglicht haben super Leistung und ein wundervoller Tag.
Die Fahne gehört mir die war im Pavillon mit drin.


----------



## kosh_hh (2. August 2011)

so Sportsfreunde - das wichtigste Rennen des Jahres ist ja nun über die Bühne gegangen. Das nächste steht aber schon vor der Tür. Die Anmeldung für Thale ist freigeschaltet (24. und 25.09.).

Wer will alles mitfahren? Wollen wir uns als Team anmelden oder jeder für sich? Campingplatz oder Fahrerlager? Gebt mal Rückmeldung.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (2. August 2011)

Bin "leider" im Urlaub


----------



## toddy2017 (2. August 2011)

ich hätt schon bock, will mich da aber noch nicht festlegen.. und bräuchte wenn denn ne mitfahrgelegenheit, bei der karre von meinem bruder sieht der zahnriemen nicht mehr so rosig aus...
gibts dazu n flyer oder sowas??

edit: hab schon gefunden..


----------



## weng (2. August 2011)

@Kosh ich hab mich schon angemeldet und bin fjeden dabei campingplatz oder fahrerlager is mir egal ich richte mich da nach der mehrheit, hab Team Luftlinie angegeben


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. August 2011)

Ich bin auch in Thale! Team: Finanz-Haus-Grund.de Factory Team


----------



## Danny-128 (2. August 2011)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich mitfahre ! Eventuell nur als Service Man oder Koch.
Wo ist mir dann auch egal.

Aber viel wichtiger ist das Rasenrennen beim Bunzel von den Froeridern !!! 

Da müsst ihr hin


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. August 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich mitfahre ! Eventuell nur als Service Man oder Koch.
> Wo ist mir dann auch egal.



War ja klar, dass du ken Rad mehr fährst!



Danny-128 schrieb:


> Aber viel wichtiger ist das Rasenrennen beim Bunzel von den Froeridern !!!
> 
> Da müsst ihr hin



Aufjeden! Frithjof und Cris wollten ja jetzt auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (2. August 2011)

Naja man wird halt älter und so !  

Da ist man dann etwas entspannter


----------



## kosh_hh (2. August 2011)

Danny du bist noch sowas von blutjung. Komm mir hier nicht mit älter 

Beim Bunzelrennen sind wir im Urlaub.


----------



## sannihh (2. August 2011)

so die Anmeldung für Thale ist raus, hoffe doch Team Luftlinie ist zahlreich am Start ))


----------



## fiddel (2. August 2011)

thale geh ich auch ma von aus!
...und wenn dann ja auf jeden fahrerlager! gibt nichts anderes.

zu bunzel auch!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. August 2011)

Sehr geil!

Ich will in Thale campen, neben Bunzel, da fühlen ich und mein BIKE uns sicher


----------



## coma1976 (3. August 2011)

fährt jemand von euch hier hin? http://www.bike-attack.ch/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=206&Itemid=53


----------



## fiddel (3. August 2011)

@danny lad ma das video iwo hoch mit dem typen...


----------



## trafko (3. August 2011)

jenau...das will ich auch unbedingt sehen !!!


----------



## stylo (3. August 2011)

wasn fürn typ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (3. August 2011)

na der waldmensch (glaub ich jetzt mal so) :O


----------



## stylo (3. August 2011)

oh gott nein nicht den waldmenschen,dann können nols u ichnicht mehr schlafen,kacke!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. August 2011)

! Es gibt SIE wirklich!!!


----------



## stylo (4. August 2011)

Ja marc es gibt Sie echt wirklich


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. August 2011)

Ich fahr da nie hin zum biken! NIE!

Was meinst du, du wärst 3 Sekunden eher an der Stelle gewesen, der hätte dich glatt bis in Tal mit gerissen...Das ist mir eindeutig zu gefährlich!
Da fahre ich lieber im Flachland


----------



## trafko (4. August 2011)

ja los wo bleibt das video ...will auch schiss inner büchs haben ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy2017 (4. August 2011)

@ danny
und wat is nu mit den zeiten??

oder muss ich erst dem roten bescheid sagen, hab den vorhin noch an der ecke gesehen..


----------



## Danny-128 (7. August 2011)

Also Leute bin zur Zeit Winterberg am testen. Komme erst am
Montag wieder und dann kommen die Zeiten sofort ans Netz. Bis dahin erst mal viel Spaß in Malente beim biken.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (7. August 2011)

Regen?? Viel Spaß in WiBe!!...Habe jetzt die Brücke für die Boxxer Danny Kannst dann endlich mal wieder ne gute Gabel fahren


----------



## christophersch (7. August 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> http://danielfahning-photography.de...Eintrage/2011/8/1_DH_Rennen_2011_Malente.html



Danke für das Startfoto ;-) hattest du das am Samstag gemacht?!

PS: Morgen bekommt ihr endlich das langersehnte Video!


----------



## fiddel (7. August 2011)

wo isn nun das video!


----------



## toddy2017 (7. August 2011)

hab auch noch n bisschen video material vom rennen auftreiben können, nichts besonderes aber gucken kann man es..
müsste gleich hochgeladen sein..
link füge ich hier gleich ein.

edit: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15387


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. August 2011)

Hab nochmal Bilder aus Willingen von heute...
https://picasaweb.google.com/nilsseidel/WillingenMatzeKosh?authuser=0&feat=directlink

Achja, Danny hat sich da auch versteckt und ist lieber sein neues kaputtes Fahrrad gefahren, als hier Zeiten und Videos hochzuladen...tzz


----------



## kosh_hh (7. August 2011)

@nils
na, die neue Transe von Danny wurde von dir ja auch ordentlich eingefahren 

tolle Fotos von heute

Ein richtig gutes langes WE, mit zeitweise 11 Malenter Krücken, in WiBe und Willingen


----------



## fiddel (8. August 2011)

hö kein foto von danny dabei oder täuscht mich das?!...was hat er denn nun fürn rad?!


----------



## Deleted 72031 (8. August 2011)

hey danny! gibtsa nich noch n paar bics aus wibe?? hochladen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (8. August 2011)

ihr wart ja alle unten...jooonge und ich hab meinen körper in wacken gefühlte 2 jahre älter gemacht!

am we heizen in malle? (wenns fahrwerk wieder frisch is)
...sonst komm ich zum knipsen!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. August 2011)

Danny ist auch gar nicht gefahren
Ich musste beide Räder von ihm bewegen und dreckig machen


----------



## fiddel (8. August 2011)

haha der fährt auch nicht mehr der hund...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. August 2011)

Aber hat dafür jetzt 2 Downhillbikes


----------



## kosh_hh (8. August 2011)

und genau den Rahmen hat er sich gekauft:


----------



## toddy2017 (8. August 2011)

hat was, die mühle..
was ist denn das für eins?


----------



## schoko404 (8. August 2011)

nun ist das Geheimnis ja gelüftet: Transition 450


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. August 2011)

Ich könnte mich dran gewöhnen!


----------



## Whiplash01 (8. August 2011)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> und genau den Rahmen hat er sich gekauft:



oh nööööö, das Bike mag ich ja gar nich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (8. August 2011)

die karre hat danny nun? + v10? der dussel!

finds aber schick, würd ich mir zwar nich holn aber jedem des seine!


----------



## Danny-128 (8. August 2011)

Eh WASA denn hier los ? 

Sofort das Nörgeln und Lästern einstellen  

Das Fahrrad geht noch vorn Juunge und ist Frisch  ! Nils wollte es ja schon mit Heim nehmen. 
Dein Dämpfer hat ein Service bekommen von mir  , ich weiß gar nicht was du hast der läuft total dufte  
Naja jetzt muss ich mich nach nem anderen Dämpfer umschauen der ins TR450 kommt.

Ja Wochenende war geil auch ohne fahren ! Super Sache  
Fiddel ich rufe dich heute Abend mal an !!!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. August 2011)

Endlich ein Bild mit meinem neuen Rad!


----------



## Danny-128 (8. August 2011)

Niemals !


----------



## fiddel (8. August 2011)

viiiideeeeoooo


----------



## Danny-128 (8. August 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/SantaC...11900?pli=1&gsessionid=KqSQQYOFgwL0Ac9EV9Ttkg

Kommt gleich nun warte mal ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (8. August 2011)

@danny...geile Kiste haste da,also mir gefällt der Rahmen 

oh man ich hab auch wieder bock!!!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. August 2011)

Danny! Haste noch einen Druckstufenknopf für meine Boxxer?


----------



## Danny-128 (8. August 2011)

ich schaue mal !


----------



## kosh_hh (8. August 2011)

fiddel schrieb:


> viiiideeeeoooo



und die zeiteeeeeeen

kaum zu hause und schon nerven alle, wa danny?


----------



## fiddel (8. August 2011)

niemals!


----------



## Lars-123 (8. August 2011)

ja kaum ist man mit danny unterwegs hab ich auch gleich ein neues bike gekauft.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. August 2011)

Ihr habt echt alle zuviel Geld

Investiert euer Geld mal lieber in Liftkarten und die Fahrten, damit ihr mit euren Bikes auch mal fahrt


----------



## Lars-123 (8. August 2011)

das ist ja nur für die eisdiele da brauche ich keine liftkarte


----------



## Danny-128 (8. August 2011)

Hauke ist an allem Schuld !


----------



## Lars-123 (8. August 2011)

ja ne ist klar du muschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (8. August 2011)

Lars sein neues Glabber Teil


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. August 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> das ist ja nur für die eisdiele da brauche ich keine liftkarte



Aber ne alte Liftkarte an den Lenker machen! Macht richtig Eindruck bei den Mädels an der Eisdiele...Juuuunge!


----------



## fiddel (8. August 2011)

haha ich sags ja nur ungern aaaaaber...v.


----------



## stylo (8. August 2011)

lars was hast dun dir jetzt fürn hobel geholt???


----------



## Lars-123 (8. August 2011)

das ist ein gt fury


----------



## fiddel (8. August 2011)

lars kann lesen oha...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. August 2011)

Da steht aber Fury GT drauf! Die haben dich beschissen!


----------



## fiddel (8. August 2011)

haha dat is mir hier sonne bande dooooo...


----------



## Danny-128 (8. August 2011)

KREATOR 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5CpjjxnEkM"]âªKreator im ARD Morgenmagazin (Live)â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (8. August 2011)

mille is schon n geiler makker...

da haben wir grad tel...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKqoOdRknsI"]âªKreator - Pleasure to Kill LIVE Wacken 2011â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## kosh_hh (8. August 2011)

Kreator fÃ¤llt mir einer meiner Lieblingsfilme ein:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZjNhF-HPsE&playnext=1&list=PLD92FA7FE99E3EF7B"]âªFull Metal Village (Wacken)â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Danny-128 (8. August 2011)

Ja da kann ich mich dran erinnern ! Auf einmal wurde es laut und ich habe dich nicht mehr verstanden


----------



## stylo (8. August 2011)

ihr seit alle so kaputt!!!!


----------



## schoko404 (8. August 2011)

> hauke ist an allem schuld !


----------



## Danny-128 (8. August 2011)

Hauke das ist nicht komisch ! Ich sach nur V2

Ergebnisse vom Rennen sind hier zu finden !


http://danielfahning-photography.de.../8/8_Ergebnisse_DH_Rennen_2011_Malente_!.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (8. August 2011)

Das Video ist fertig! ich hoffe es gefällt euch! leider sind DSLR's nicht besonders gut, wenn es um schnelles spontanes filmen geht. deshalb sind die guten Aufnahmen überschaubar! ich hoffe es gefällt euch trotzdem und ihr könnt euch an der einen oder anderen Stelle wieder erkennen.. ;-)

mit besten Grüßen

Christopher


----------



## Danny-128 (8. August 2011)

Christopher das ist mal ein richtig geiles Video ! Super Schnitt schöne Musik , das macht richtig Laune.  
Danke


----------



## schoko404 (8. August 2011)

japp...Video ist wirklich klasse  gut gemacht!!


----------



## Danny-128 (8. August 2011)

Hier nochmal ein Beweis das ich nicht nur zur Eisdiele fahre ! Auch wenns genauso schwer ist wie der Freeride in Willingen 

https://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone/Videos#5638544248305340594


----------



## schoko404 (8. August 2011)

...und dann war er plötzlich weg! Hast da nen Eiswagen erspäht oder wie?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. August 2011)

Kaum war ich mal nen Tag nicht drin Was geht denn hier ab?? Neue Bikes in der Malente Crew?? Das ist ja mal  

oder alles Fake und ihr habt kleine Biker - Kinder abgezogen


----------



## Danny-128 (8. August 2011)

Ne da ist die Special line vom Transition ! 

Die ist nicht ganz so krass


----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. August 2011)

Gefällt mir gut, aber kommst Du ohne VPP klar?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. August 2011)

Danny denk an meine Griffe Und vergess nicht den Rahmen mit ins Paket zu legen!


----------



## Lars-123 (8. August 2011)

wer ist denn am mittwoch so in malente ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (8. August 2011)

Nols ich denk an deine Griffe und Handschuhe ! Ich schick dir dann den Rahmen zu  

@ Marc 

Irgendwie komm ich damit super zurecht , die karre liegt gut in jeder Kurve und sauber im Auto 

@ Lars 

Ich würde ja aber ich habe keinen Dämpfer ! Brauche einen 241mm langen FOX DHX 5.0 
wenn jemand einen hat dann melden


----------



## Lars-123 (8. August 2011)

ich habe auch noch einen neuen dhx air liegen aber nur in 222mm


----------



## schoko404 (8. August 2011)

*räuspel*...einen 241er DHX 5.0 könnte ich auch noch gebrauchen.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. August 2011)

Warum Handschuhe? Will nur Griffe und den Adapter. Und halt meinen Rahmen, den du ausversehen mitgenommen hast. Nehme ich dir aber nicht übel. Kann ja mal passieren.


----------



## Danny-128 (8. August 2011)

Nils ich habe deine Handschuhe noch im Bus liegen ! Aber wenn du dir sicher bist dass das nicht deine sind , dann ist ja alles klar ! 

@ Hauke 

Wofür brauchst du so einen Dämpfer , Juunge !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. August 2011)

Dann bitte frisch gewaschen zurück!


----------



## Whiplash01 (9. August 2011)

@ Danny: wie wärs mit dem hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/401876/cat/19


----------



## sannihh (9. August 2011)

wer hat nä WWche Mo oder Die Zeit in Malente zu biken ? Bin diese Woche noch krankgeschrieben, aber ich denke nä woche ist alles heile


----------



## Danny-128 (9. August 2011)

@ lutz

Habe ich schon angeschrieben! 

@ Sanni

Mal sehen was der Dämpfer macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (9. August 2011)

danny du muschi kannst ja auch mit dem v10 fahren oder magst du es nicht mehr


----------



## Danny-128 (9. August 2011)

ne du Muschi ! das hat jetzt ruhe verdient , nach dem ganzen anstrengungen. 

Du Homo , sehe mal zu das du dein Glabber Teil endlich ran bekommst !


----------



## DiabloPB (9. August 2011)

Hallo,

da Ihr euch ja in Malente mehr auskennt, als ich (ich war dort noch nie, auch nicht mal zum gucken) was meint Ihr, würde so ein *Radon Slide ED 7.0 *für Malente reichen oder wäre das schon zu wenig und man bräuchte ein reinrassiges DH Bike? Ich wollte nämlich auch Touren fahren, aber halt ein Bike was auch noch Luft nach oben hin hat (Bikepark etc.)

Fahre momentan nur ein Hardtail und möchte gern bisschen mehr Action haben


----------



## Danny-128 (9. August 2011)

Klar reicht das um dort spass zu haben ! Es ist ja schließlich kein hochalpines Gelände


----------



## Lars-123 (9. August 2011)

hey danny ich hab lange weile lass mal nach siegen fahren


----------



## Danny-128 (9. August 2011)

holst mich ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (9. August 2011)

das ist ja voll der umweg für mich


----------



## Danny-128 (9. August 2011)

Ja und für mich auch !


----------



## Lars-123 (9. August 2011)

ganich


----------



## Danny-128 (9. August 2011)

ich kann nicht anders ! Der Bus ist noch zu gedeckt und schläft.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (9. August 2011)

Zur nächsten Woche Mo. oder Di., vielleicht bin ich auch dabei Mal wieder fahren wäre echt gut!! (Aber nur wenn das Wetter stimmt)


----------



## Danny-128 (9. August 2011)

Marc du schön Wetter biker ! 

Dein 951 kann auch mal Regen vertragen. Nicht immer nur BFBC spielen.


----------



## Danny-128 (9. August 2011)

Heute bestellt ! 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMUfvNqKQdw&feature=player_detailpage"]âªOffical Trailer of 3 Minute Gapsâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Wo und bei wem glotzen wir den ???


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (9. August 2011)




----------



## Danny-128 (9. August 2011)




----------



## stylo (9. August 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Heute bestellt !
> 
> âªOffical Trailer of 3 Minute Gapsâ¬â      - YouTube
> 
> Wo und bei wem glotzen wir den ???



wo und wann ich bin dabei!!!

@nols....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (9. August 2011)

das 951 nehm ich sobald des zum verkauf steht!!!!!!


haha rose


----------



## Mr_Banyan (9. August 2011)

BFBC rockt Die drei Minuten Terrine habe ich hier schon liegen, sehr genialer Streifen Wir müssen ma nen Termin finden. Habe nichts dagegen, es bei mir zu machen oder bei Cris??? Will das Material schließlich auch noch haben(Schweiz)!

951 wird noch nicht hergegeben! Fährt sich einfach gut

@ nols, sehr lustig!!!!!!!!


----------



## fiddel (9. August 2011)

...jo pinneberg is gut! mit bürger essen.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (9. August 2011)

Ohne geht nicht


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (9. August 2011)

@fiddel: warum ein Intense?


----------



## Lars-123 (9. August 2011)

wer ist denn jetzt morgen in malente ich muss meine sucht befriedigen


----------



## Kampfigel (10. August 2011)

Guten Abend!

Ich komme aus der Nähe von KIel und würde gern mal mit euch auf eurem Spot in Malente biken! Klingt ja recht vielversprechend  
Ich habe derzeit noch 2 Wochen Urlaub.. ... vllt ergibt sich ja was ^^

PS:Könnt ihr mir vllt mal ein paar Info´s dalassen, was mich erwartet?

Lieben Gruß und schönen Abend noch....


----------



## christophersch (10. August 2011)

guck dir doch das Video an, welches ich ein paar seiten vorher gepostet habe. das zeigt die strecken ganz gut


----------



## Kampfigel (10. August 2011)

Hab das video eben mal angeschaut ^^ danke für den Tipp!
Wollen wir uns da vllt mal die Tage treffen? Oder kann ich da auch einfach spontan wen von euch antreffen und dann schreddern wir ne runde zusammen durchn Wald?
PS: Wäre nochmal interessan wie ich da hin komme =)
Hab im Internet dies gefunden :
Malente
         Schleswig-Holstein
         23741
         Holmer Weg (dann im wald leicht links halten)

Is des noch aktuell? 
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (10. August 2011)

jo holmer weg im wald links halten! is noch aktuell vor dem wald kannste parken.

bin warscheinlich am we auch da wenn auch ohne bike...

@nols oder doch nen iron horse?!


----------



## sannihh (10. August 2011)

für nä Montag schaut die Wettervorhersage gut aus, wer ist dabei ?


----------



## Whiplash01 (10. August 2011)

sannihh schrieb:


> für nä Montag schaut die Wettervorhersage gut aus, wer ist dabei ?



Hey sanni, hast du nen heißen Draht zum Petrus?? 

Noch siehts für Mo bei mir gut aus, ich versuch das mal zu blocken und kann dir Ende der Woche sagen ob oder nicht.


----------



## Lars-123 (10. August 2011)

ich könnte auch muss aber um halb 6 in der schule sein.


----------



## fiddel (10. August 2011)

so. is doch geiler...jung.

ihr könnt ja alle immer nur unter der woche!


----------



## Whiplash01 (10. August 2011)

So bin ich evtl. auch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (10. August 2011)

ich kann immer, mit penisspray


----------



## Whiplash01 (10. August 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> ich kann immer, mit penisspray



... aber auch nur MIT


----------



## Lars-123 (10. August 2011)

wie sieht es denn am samstag mal mit hahnenklee aus???


----------



## Whiplash01 (10. August 2011)

Also ich kann diesen Samstag nicht.


----------



## fiddel (10. August 2011)

sa. hahnenklee bin ich dabei...wenn mein fahrwerk kommt! und ich ne mitfahrgelegenheit hab!


----------



## kosh_hh (10. August 2011)

ist denn jemand am WE fahrenderweise vor Ort?

EDIT: @lars: in der neuen mag41 issue 3 ist ein Test vom Fury drin


----------



## weng (10. August 2011)

@ Kosh ich hab bock kann aber wie immer nur am Sonntag, wenn Du fährst kannst mich mitnehmen??????????????????


----------



## fiddel (10. August 2011)

nagut dann werd ich mich wohl für so. malle entscheiden.


----------



## kosh_hh (10. August 2011)

dann komm ich Sonntag mit dem verrückten BMXer

@fiddel: Malente ist sowieso besser als Hahnenklee


----------



## Danny-128 (10. August 2011)

Hoffentlich habe ich bis dahin einen Dämpfer ! 

Dann komme ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (10. August 2011)

man seit ihr alles muschis. alle wollen sie nur nach malente, am we soll es doch

warm werden und dann ohne lift, das würde ich mir ja nochmal überlegen


----------



## Kampfigel (10. August 2011)

Moin moin ^^ Ich klinke mich mal in eure Wochenendplanung mit ein 
Ich habe gelesen, dass ihr am Sa nach Hahnenklee fahren wollt! Bleibt ihr dann nur Sa da und fahrt Abends wieder nach Haus?
Hätte evtl interesse mich mit ranzuhängen  Wenn ihr mich mitnehmen mögt ^^
Bin 23 Jahre alt und mobil ^^ LG Würd mich freun wenn sich was draus ergibt


----------



## Danny-128 (10. August 2011)

Also ich bin nicht dabei in Hähnchenklee  

Aber dafür Sonntag in Malente. 
Freitag bei Cris steht mit dem Filme Glotzen ! Also alle Freitag Abend in Pinneberg bei Fahrrad Goebel einfallen!!! 
Hauke bring die Flagge mit


----------



## Lars-123 (10. August 2011)

@kampfigel: bis jetzt sieht es wohl eher schlecht aus, da die ja alle keine lust haben.

  wo wohnst du denn???


----------



## Danny-128 (10. August 2011)

Keine Lust trifft es nicht ganz , wohl eher kein Geld !


----------



## Lars-123 (10. August 2011)

@danny: kannst du mich am freitag mitnehmen???

wer bikes kaufen kann hat auch geld


----------



## Kampfigel (10. August 2011)

@" Lars - 123 ":
Fährst du sicher am Sa nach Hahnenklee oder is des erstma nur ne Idee ?...
... Wenn ja wie is denn da deine grobe Planung? Wann gehts denn zB los


----------



## Kampfigel (10. August 2011)

Ah okay ... naja dann hoffe ich nochmal auf spontane Mutivation! 
PS: Ich komme aus der Nähe von Neumünster/Rendsburg (So mittig dazwischen)


----------



## Lars-123 (10. August 2011)

ist erstmal eine idee.

grobe planung: ich fahre immer so los das man zur lifteröffnung da ist also so zwischen 6 und 7 uhr und abends dann halt wieder zurück so um 17 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (10. August 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob das in mein Budget passt nach H.U. abzubiegen ????

Mal sehen was sich ergibt oder du gibst mir den FOX DHX AIR sofort !!!


----------



## Lars-123 (10. August 2011)

ich brauch doch erstmal mein neues bike und bis jetzt ist es nur verpackt ich denke es kommt am freitag


----------



## Kampfigel (10. August 2011)

Klingt ordentlich ... Dann würde ich mich freuen, wenn du mich bissle mit aufm Zettel behälst  , denn solltest du fahren, dann würde ich halt schon gern mit! Youtube hat mich eben neugierig gemacht ...
...und was gibts geileres als mit Gleichgesinnten den Wald zu rocken! \m/
Könnten uns dann ja irgendwo bei euch treffen und dann in KOlonne (wenns so viele werden  ) hin fahren...


----------



## Lars-123 (10. August 2011)

können sonst auch zusammen fahren zwei bikes kriege ich auch noch ins auto. wenn nicht mehr mitkommen


----------



## Kampfigel (10. August 2011)

Joa, is n Plan  
Mal schaun was sich ergibt und wer so mitkommt ^^
Ich halt mir auf jeden fall schonmal den Samstag frei ...


----------



## Danny-128 (10. August 2011)

Alter Lars dann pass aber auf das du das Carbon nicht zerkratzt 

Schön einpacken das alte Fury ! Sonst kauf dir doch mal eine Anhängerkupplung für den Golf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (10. August 2011)

mensch danny das du dir da so ne sorgen drum machst, hätte ich jetzt aber nicht gedacht.hast wohl angst das du es nicht mehr fahren kannst nähh


----------



## Danny-128 (10. August 2011)

So isses ! 

Naja was soll ich sagen ich bins ja schon gefahren in Winterberg , ist schon dufte.


----------



## Lars-123 (10. August 2011)

ich weiss und dann noch bezahlbar obwohl  die wordcup version ist momentan in der bikemarkt drinne für nur 3500euro also danny schlag zu


----------



## Danny-128 (10. August 2011)

ne Nols wollte sich ein neues Bike kaufen ! Der braucht es dringender als ich !


----------



## Lars-123 (10. August 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/404384/cat/all

das wäre doch was für ihn


----------



## kosh_hh (10. August 2011)

kein Wunder, dass die so günstig sind. Son Poser-Hobel in Mexikanischer-Zuhälter-Optik will ja auch keiner fahren.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. August 2011)

Ich will doch nicht so ein *G*ammel *T*eil!

Aber ich glaube bis zum Wiesenrennen ist mein Ion nicht wieder hier


----------



## Lars-123 (10. August 2011)

da sag ich doch nur muschi du willst ja nicht mal in hahnenklee fahren, ist vielleicht zu hart für das mondraker


----------



## Lars-123 (10. August 2011)

los nils kaufen ist echt ein frisches bike


----------



## kosh_hh (10. August 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> da sag ich doch nur muschi du willst ja nicht mal in hahnenklee fahren, ist vielleicht zu hart für das mondraker



stimmt, meine anmutige spanische Tänzerin ist sich schon etwas zu schade für diesen Dreckspark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (10. August 2011)

Wartet ich hole Popcorn


----------



## Lars-123 (10. August 2011)

oha ein dreckspark und das von einem thale fahrer kennst wohl nur autobahn kannst dir auch gleich ein hardtail kaufen


----------



## fiddel (10. August 2011)

bergmenschvideo?


----------



## Danny-128 (10. August 2011)

ist am hochladen !


----------



## fiddel (10. August 2011)

jmd interesse an meinem rahmen??


----------



## Danny-128 (10. August 2011)

ja sicher der ist frisch


----------



## Danny-128 (10. August 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/UCqGtaXLMxhRcirNmgTFew?feat=directlink

*WALDMENSCH Video*


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. August 2011)

Krank juuuunge!


----------



## stylo (10. August 2011)

bei welcher zeit war den das nochmal??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (10. August 2011)

ziemlich am Ende


----------



## stylo (10. August 2011)

3:25 ******** ich habs gefunden,jett kann ich schon wieder nicht schlafen!!!


----------



## weng (11. August 2011)

Moinsen Ich hab mal wieder die Boxxer WC 2011 in allen Farben im Angebot 950,- mehr geht nicht, das gilt aber nur kurz bei interesse bitte melden...


----------



## Whiplash01 (11. August 2011)

weng schrieb:


> Moinsen Ich hab mal wieder die Boxxer WC 2011 in allen Farben im Angebot 950,- mehr geht nicht, das gilt aber nur kurz bei interesse bitte melden...



Wenn du meine für 850,- in Zahlung nimmst, nehme ich eine in schwarz.


----------



## weng (11. August 2011)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah selten so gelacht  Ok mit Fahrrad dran können wir drüber reden


----------



## Danny-128 (11. August 2011)

kein Geld mehr da um dir eine abzukaufen ! Sonst narürlich gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (11. August 2011)

weng schrieb:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah selten so gelacht  Ok mit Fahrrad dran können wir drüber reden



... okay, egal welches Fahrrad??


----------



## DiabloPB (11. August 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/UCqGtaXLMxhRcirNmgTFew?feat=directlink
> 
> *WALDMENSCH Video*



Also ich habs mir jetzt paar mal angesehen, aber was ist bei 3:25? Muss man dafür Sound an haben?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (11. August 2011)

man muss nur gucken! Genau hinschauen!


----------



## Kampfigel (11. August 2011)

^^ ich hab auch nix entdecken können 

PS: Ich werd mich nun gleich mal auf den Weg machen und euch in Malente besuchen kommen ... is zwar drecks Wetter aber sonst gehe ich hier noch ein...  Vllt gesellt sich ja wer dazu!? Bin vorraussichtlich in ner std da


----------



## Danny-128 (11. August 2011)

ich glaube ich komme nicht ! Bin mit meinen Fussleisten beschäftigt.


----------



## DiabloPB (11. August 2011)

Krass, nach gefühlten 100x (und echten ~20x) video ansehen, hab ichs jetzt auch endlich gesehen. Gruseliges Erlebnis - Hattest keine Angst als du da lang fuhrst?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (11. August 2011)

Ähm, der Fahrer war ich und ich schwöre...ich habe nichts gesehen!!!!...erst auf dem Video!!!!

@Cris...ich warte dann auf die 2012 für 950!!!


----------



## fiddel (11. August 2011)

@ marc zwecks iron horse... welche größe hattest du und wie groß bist du?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (11. August 2011)

Also ich hatte gr. M und bin 183cm. Ich kam zwar gut klar damit, aber ehrlich gesagt, wäre mir das IH in gr. L lieber gewesen(bei meiner Größe)!!


----------



## weng (11. August 2011)

Wer kommt denn morgen alles zum burgeressen und vid schauen, müsste das wissen wegen einkaufen ???????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (11. August 2011)

ich bin dabei!


----------



## Danny-128 (11. August 2011)

*Ich bin dabei ! *


----------



## Whiplash01 (11. August 2011)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## schoko404 (11. August 2011)

...heiäääää...komme auch zum Burgern
...und ich habe grooooßen Hunger Chris :-D


----------



## Lars-123 (11. August 2011)

ich bin auch dabei wie kann man sowas verpassen


----------



## Lars-123 (11. August 2011)

@weng: soll noch irgendwas mitgebracht getränke usw.


----------



## stylo (11. August 2011)

bin leider nicht dabei,bin uffe hochzeit leider!!! 
trotzdem viel spaß euch pappnasen!!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (11. August 2011)

*ffjeden dabei!!!*


----------



## kosh_hh (11. August 2011)

hört sich gut an - komme auch

Sanni will bestimmt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (11. August 2011)

Ich würde auch gerne kommen, wenn ich darf. Wieviel Uhr und wo genau??!


----------



## trafko (11. August 2011)

chris du pimmelchen ich komme och bring noch weibliche begleitung mit


----------



## Lars-123 (11. August 2011)

mensch das wird ja ne morz gaudi


----------



## trafko (11. August 2011)

die isst aber keine burger ...nur den salat


----------



## kosh_hh (11. August 2011)

trafko schrieb:


> die isst aber keine burger ...nur den salat



aha - änderst du auf fb auch bald deinen beziehungsstatus?

@chris
wenn wir noch was mitbringen sollen gib laut


----------



## trafko (11. August 2011)

nee nee keine angst ...wegen der hab ich ja erst mein beziehungsstatur von "in einer beziehung" auf single geändert, sprich is meine ex  ja chris sag an wenn wir noch was mitbringen sollen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (11. August 2011)

trafko schrieb:


> die isst aber keine burger ...nur den salat



 richtig so!!!!


----------



## trafko (11. August 2011)

achja du bist ja son ein...wie sagt man nochmal dazu ...son ...nee ich wills lieber nich aussprechen  ja denn musst dir wohl n veggieburger mon macces mitbringen wa


----------



## sannihh (11. August 2011)

ich bring morgen noch einen gesunden Salat mit, ich weiss ja das einige von uns ein klitzekleines Figurproblem haben


----------



## Lars-123 (11. August 2011)

ja danke ich weiss es, fleisch ist mein salat


----------



## Lars-123 (11. August 2011)

na danny wirst du morgens auch immer so geweckt

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0ffwDYo00Q"]Simon's Cat  'Cat Man Do'      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## trafko (11. August 2011)

lars das war tatkisch jetzt unklug ... du hättest nich drauf reagieren sollen


----------



## Danny-128 (11. August 2011)

@ Sanni 

So dick siehst aber nicht aus !  

Cris so viel Sitzgelegenheiten hast du doch gar nicht. Also ich bring schon mal sitze mit.

@ Lars 

Ja fast ich habe immer Linus am Fußende liegen und Striemen auf den Rücken ! ?


----------



## Lars-123 (11. August 2011)

ja morgen nochmal schnell zum fettabsaugen wie jeden freitag


----------



## christophersch (11. August 2011)

ich brauche eine Adresse!
Danke!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (11. August 2011)

Achja! Ich komme leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sannihh (11. August 2011)

eigentlich möchte ich nur für eine ausreichende Vitaminzufuhr sorgen


----------



## fiddel (12. August 2011)

ich bring auch was zum sitzen mit


----------



## weng (12. August 2011)

Na das wird ein spaß... so zw. 18.30-19.00 Uhr könnt ihr gerne kommen... Getränke müsst ihr euch selber mitbringen bitte, für die Burger sorg ich... achja und gutes Wetter


----------



## The_Edge (12. August 2011)

Ich würde auch kommen, wenn noch ein Platz für mich da ist . . . mach mich auch ganz klein


----------



## weng (12. August 2011)

Klar komm rum, was is mit Annika??? müsst nur Sitzgelegenheit mitbringen...


----------



## Kampfigel (12. August 2011)

heysen 
Ich wollt mal kurz feedback dalassen ^^ War gestern in Malente und hab mich dort ein wenig ausgetobt...
... und ich wurde wirklich positiv überrascht! Die Videos die ich zu eurem Track gefunden habe, haben irgendwie ein etwas anderes Bild vermittelt..
Mir schien die Strecke erst sehr kurz und den Singletrail hab ich auch net gesehen gehabt 
Ich hatte aber einen mords Spaß gestern ( auch wenn es total verschlamm´d war )
Dieckes Lob an die Erbauer, Top Spot für hier oben!!  
Ich komme wieder...
...und nächtes mal hoffe ich darauf, dass ich wen von euch da mal antreffe und wir gemeinsam Spass haben  

PS: Gibts schon mehr Infos wegen Samstag - Hahnenklee ?
Wetter soll wohl schonmal für einen Lichtblick sorgen  

Lieben Gruß


----------



## The_Edge (12. August 2011)

Annika ist leider noch im Krankenhaus.


----------



## Whiplash01 (12. August 2011)

Schade, hört sich fett nach Spaß an und den wünsch ich euch auch, esst nen Burger für mich mit!


----------



## Danny-128 (12. August 2011)

@ Igel 

Sehn uns beim nächsten mal ! Finde ich gut das du trotzdem spass hattest und dir die Strecke gefällt.
Wegen Hahnenklee weißt ja ich komm nicht mit.

@ Lutz 

Schade das du nicht dabei bist !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfigel (12. August 2011)

PS : auf der HP vom Bikepark Hahnenklee is seid 
3 Tagen die Information, dass der Lift zur Zeit auser Betrieb ist ... ( Grund : Sturm )
Sind die da immer auf dem laufenden oder sollte man des maltelefonisch abklären?
 Hat da jemand von euch Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## fiddel (12. August 2011)

@ cris...ich fahr spontan zu nols...fahr jetzt lso hoff du hast nochnich eingekauft!

viel spaß euch!!!

tut mir leid.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (12. August 2011)

Hä!

Was willst du hier?


----------



## Danny-128 (12. August 2011)

ich denke mal seine Gabel abholen und den Dämpfer !!!


----------



## Heartsfear (12. August 2011)

@ Kampfigel: Ja, die machen dort ziemlich flott den Lift zu... auch wenns vorher nicht angekündigt ist. Selbst schon erlebt. Ich wäre ab KW 34 dabei.


----------



## Kampfigel (12. August 2011)

na ohne lift is des dann doch bissle weit weg 

Naja ich bräuchte nun mal etwas handfestes bezüglich morgen! Bin gleich auf nen Geb eingeladen und sollten wir morgen wirklich losfahren, dann müsst ich das schon einplanen (bis wann die Party heut gehen soll) 
Und n Treffpunkt von wo wir zusammen losfahren wollen ect. 

Warte auf Feedback ^^ 

PS: bin wohl so ne knappe std noch zu erreichen! Ansonsten schau ich heut Nacht nochmal fix rein ^^ 

Wünsche allen erstmal einen schönen Abend ^^ und viel Spass beim Vid schauen und Burger mampfen 

Greez, der Igel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (13. August 2011)

Tja da sich keiner angesprochen fühlt, sage ich mal das morgen auch keiner nach Hahnenklee fährt. 
Sonntag Malente dann ist die Welt in Ordnung.


----------



## stylo (13. August 2011)

danny geh endlich ins bett!!!!!


----------



## downto112 (13. August 2011)

heute jemand da?


----------



## schoko404 (13. August 2011)

@downto112: 
heute wohl eher nicht. dafür morgen wieder !!!


----------



## Danny-128 (13. August 2011)

vielleicht mal sehen was mein Bike meint


----------



## Lars-123 (13. August 2011)

och man mein bike ist immer noch nicht da so ein schei.....


----------



## Danny-128 (13. August 2011)

Hast nochmal angerufen deswegen?


----------



## Lars-123 (13. August 2011)

ich hatte mit raoul nochmal geschrieben, geld ist eingegangen und bike ist schon verschickt. kommt bestimmt erst montag.
wie sieht es mit deinen teilen aus??


----------



## Danny-128 (13. August 2011)

Sehr gut ! Chainreaction lässt auf sich warten. Immer noch kein lenker und Vorbau da.


----------



## Danny-128 (13. August 2011)

Hier schaut her !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (13. August 2011)

chainless?!
schickes Radl, nur die Gabel ist kacke!


----------



## Danny-128 (13. August 2011)

noch ohne Kette da er keine KF hat mit ISCG 05 ! WEr noch günstig eine abzugeben hat morgen mit zum Holm bringen  Genauso wie ne 500 Feder für ein 241mm langen Dämpfer !

Die Gabel ist nicht Kacka , die ist zwar alt aber Funzt genauso gut wie eine Boxxer oder Fox  Aussehen ist Geschmackssache , aber wer damit leben kann hat eine gute Gabel


----------



## Lars-123 (13. August 2011)

jo geile karre würde ich mal sagen


----------



## stylo (14. August 2011)

sagt mal männers,kaufen sich hier alle neue bikes


----------



## trafko (14. August 2011)

ja dirk außer du


----------



## Lars-123 (14. August 2011)

komm dirk jetzt must du auch schnell eins kaufen sonst bist du richtig out

ps: kannst ja das v10 von danny kaufen, der mag es jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## stylo (14. August 2011)

ich glaub auch das ich hier bald voll out bin


----------



## Danny-128 (14. August 2011)

wieso bald ?


----------



## Danny-128 (14. August 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15571/h

Chesty Mount test , finde ich jetzt nicht shlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (14. August 2011)

Bist du das Danny? In Malente? Mit Fahrrad?


----------



## Danny-128 (14. August 2011)

Jooo !


----------



## Lars-123 (14. August 2011)

gaaaaaanz was seltenes, ich glaub der brauch öfter mal ein neues bike


----------



## Danny-128 (14. August 2011)

Wenigstens habe ich eins !  

Meins hängt nicht in der Warteschlange ....  du schön Wetterbiker !


----------



## Lars-123 (14. August 2011)

ach was morgen ist es da nix warteschlange und wenn nur weil du so viel bestellt hast


----------



## weng (15. August 2011)

Das sagt der richtige Lars, du bist gestern doch auch nur zwei mal runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (15. August 2011)

3 mal chris

so mein neues bike ist heute angekommen, also morgen schön in malente biken bei guten wetter


----------



## weng (15. August 2011)

Zeigen zeigen ich will es sehen


----------



## fiddel (15. August 2011)

hat jmd noch ne 500 oder 550er feder rumfliegen? und möchte die verkaufen?


----------



## weng (15. August 2011)

@ danny, Marc und Hauke kommt Euch das bekannt vor
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15584

alter ballert der da runter


----------



## Danny-128 (15. August 2011)

Ja der kanns !  

Da sieht man mal wieder was für luschen wir sind. Das beste ist aber das man gut erkennen kann wie zerbombt die Strecke ist


----------



## stylo (15. August 2011)

lars los zeig her das ding!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (15. August 2011)

Für Cris 







Das alte Banshee Logo


----------



## Danny-128 (15. August 2011)

Was machen eigentlich unsere Tabarz Renner ? Alle heil angekommen oder wie ?


----------



## sannihh (15. August 2011)

@ Lars, 
da bin ich aber gespannt auf morgen )). Werde dann wohl auch früher da sein


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. August 2011)

@Cris... das muss ne andere Strecke sein, kenn ich nicht Verdammt!!!!!

@ Hauke, sehr schön, gefällt mir sogar besser als das Grüne!! 

@all, wer ist denn jetzt alles da morgen?? Lars, Sani, noch wer??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (15. August 2011)

ich auch !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. August 2011)

Ich komme mal so gegen middach


----------



## Danny-128 (15. August 2011)

also um 1500


----------



## Lars-123 (15. August 2011)

ich werde so um 10uhr in malente aufschlagen


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. August 2011)

...gegen 12-13 uhr


----------



## stylo (15. August 2011)

lars foto


----------



## Danny-128 (15. August 2011)

ein schnapper 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Manitou-Dorado-P...ikeparts_SR&hash=item1e662663ee#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. August 2011)

Wird man sehen!
Aber jetzt hab ich ja ne neue gabel Sonst hätte ich mir so eine geholt!


----------



## Danny-128 (15. August 2011)

die wird nicht teurer ! Das bleibt ein schnapper !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. August 2011)

Ich biete die ordentlich hoch


----------



## Danny-128 (15. August 2011)

du auch ? Sack


----------



## downto112 (16. August 2011)

jemand am wochenende da?


----------



## Danny-128 (16. August 2011)

bestimmt !


----------



## Camper122222 (16. August 2011)

hi, sind aus tabarz wieder heile da, (= war ein guten race aber bisschen nass bei dem tollen sommer


----------



## weng (16. August 2011)

RESPEKT TOBI herzlichen glückwunsch zu PLATZ 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (16. August 2011)

auch von mir Glückwunsch - wo kann man denn die Ergebnisse nachlesen?


----------



## weng (16. August 2011)

http://web6.k10794102.netdepot.info/deutsch/news/ergebnisse-2011/index.html
Ergebnisse Tabarz


----------



## Danny-128 (16. August 2011)

Herzlichen Tobi ! 

Aber was ist mit Kevin ? Ist er nicht mitgefahren oder bin ich blind


----------



## stylo (16. August 2011)

@ Tobi, starke leistung elvis!!!!


----------



## sannihh (16. August 2011)

Mensch Tobi, was für eine grandiose Leistung, vor allem wenn man mal die Zeiten vergleicht !!!!!!! RESPEKT, RESPEKT !


----------



## Daddelmann (16. August 2011)

Hallo Jungs!

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wer viele zuverlässige organisatorische Informationen über die hier in Malente Strecke hat? 
Freunde und ich möchten im direkt östlich anliegenden Bereich von Hamburg offiziell unseren Spot melden bzw ausbauen. Wir haben bereits erste Gespräche mit der Stadt, der das Gelände gehört aufgenommen und ich würde sehr gerne ein paar Infos vergleichen können z.B. über Pachtgebühren, Vereinarbeit (wenn benötigt) und und und

Wenn mir jemand weiter helfen möchte, der melde sich doch bitte bei mir unter klette91[ät]googlemail.com 

Ein neuer offizieller Spot könnte bald Wirklichkeit werden!

Außerdem sind wir gegen jegliche weitere Hilfe in finanzielle, organisatorische-, informationstechnische- und ideentechnische Hilfe natürlich nicht abgeneigt! Hilfe ist zum Teil zwingend erforderlich.

Zu den Ausgangsdaten: 

Alte versiegelte Mülldeponie mit ca. 45hm 
Streckenziele: Freeride und Funorientiert.
Hat 15minütig entfernt U-Bahn in Hamburg
direkt erreichbar per Auto in 3min von einer Autobahnanbindung

Gibt es Leute, die uns helfen möchten/können?

Grüße,

Nicolo


----------



## fiddel (16. August 2011)

jo ich komm aus itzehoe...wenn du daten raushaust wie wo ich hin soll komm ich mal rum!
am besten pm wenn der nich offiziell is!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (16. August 2011)

Wie früher, immer das gleiche mit Tobi


----------



## christophersch (16. August 2011)

wenn man die Zeiten mal vergleicht... Respekt an die Kids!!!
die ziehen ja sogar die Licence Elite Men! ^^
ne aber im Ernst: weiter so, Jungs!!


----------



## Danny-128 (16. August 2011)

Die Dorado kostet immer noch das gleiche !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (17. August 2011)

tobi...was nacht denn deine hand da?!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (17. August 2011)

fiddel schrieb:


> tobi...was nacht denn deine hand da?!



Ich glaube es gab doch auch mal Fotos mit Küssen


----------



## Danny-128 (17. August 2011)

Von dir mit Fiddel ??? Das glaube ich auch. 

Also die Dorado liegt immer noch beim selben Preis.
Hier noch mal der Link


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (17. August 2011)

Hau die mal ins TR Juuunge!

Hätte die nicht eine Woche vorher bei eBay drin sein können


----------



## schoko404 (17. August 2011)

Oder die...dann hast auch gleich ne Gustl dabei


----------



## Danny-128 (17. August 2011)

Tja man kann nicht immer gewinnen ! Ich müsste meine Fox loswerden und die Boxer ins V10 basteln , damit ich mir die Dorado kaufen kann.
Hauke die MRD ist glaube ich noch die alte von 04 oder so. Glaube nicht das es die neue ist , aber trotzdem ein Angebot !


----------



## Danny-128 (17. August 2011)

Was ist denn nun Nils schlag zu !  

Wie sieht es mit einem Wochenende in Lac Blanc aus wer hätte Lust und Zeit ???


----------



## Danny-128 (17. August 2011)

Da habe ich ja ein richtigen schnapper gemacht mit der Gabel ! Voll günstig dat Teil


----------



## schoko404 (17. August 2011)

aber nur wenn du sie nach dem Bezahlen auch bekommst
...und NEIN...deine Fox will ich nicht haben!...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (17. August 2011)

Hättest auch nicht bekommen ! Da kannst du gar nicht mit um , mit so neuen High Tech kram


----------



## schoko404 (17. August 2011)

ttzzzzz.... olles teures high-tech gedöns... aber schön dass ich bald nicht mehr der einzige manitou-fork-fahrer in male bin


----------



## Danny-128 (17. August 2011)

So isses ! Dann können die Fox Yogis mal am Hinterteil ! Mit ihrem schlechten Service und Kundenfreundlichkeit .....
Lieber eine Manitou oder Boxxer


----------



## christophersch (17. August 2011)

Boxxer?! Diese Streichholzgabeln??
ne man! Fox baut bis dato die besten Kartuschen. Da können Service und Kundenfreundlichkeit nicht schlecht genug sein um mich zu anderen Gabeln zu bringen......

*Änderung: Ich meinte natürlich Kartuschen, nicht Buchsen...


----------



## Danny-128 (17. August 2011)

Ohh doch ! Bist schon mal eine Boxxer gefahren oder eine Manitou ?
Ein besonders tolles System finde ich das nicht ! Schon gar nicht Kundenfreundlich von der Wartung her.
Das mit den Buchsen kann man vielleicht auf dem Papier nachweisen aber in der Realität sehen dann die Reibwerte ganz anders aus. Was Haltbarkeit betrifft sind RockShox und Fox auf dem gleichen Level und seit dem Marzocchi wieder in Italy fertigen lässt laufen die Gabel auch wieder vernünftig. Siehe die Gabel von Stylo , die ist erste Sahne oder von Kosh der beklagt sich auch nicht. Also da muss FOX schon einiges mehr bieten als das was was bisher kommt. Zum Thema Kashima brauch man nichts zu sagen , das ist für Leute die zuviel Geld haben ! 

Meine Meinung


----------



## christophersch (17. August 2011)

gegen Marocchi (Nur die neuen) sag ich nichts, die neuen finde ich auch Klasse! und gegen die neuen Dorados auch nicht. Die bin ich schlicht und ergreifend auch noch nicht gefahren.
An der Boxxer gefällt mir die sehr straffe, fürs Racing sicherlich gute, Dämfung nicht. Sie hat einfach gefühlt nicht die Reserven, die eine 40`bietet. Auch ist sie längst nicht so steif und robust wie die Fox. Wenn ich nur auf Zeit aus wäre, würde ich vielleicht auch eine Boxxer fahren, da sie durch den gewollten Flex wohl etwas spurtreuer sind, aber auch nur dann!
Bei großen Sprüngen und dergleichen will ich aber eine steife, starke Gabel, die Fehler verzeiht und Reserven bietet.

Meine Meinung 

Ob Service nun gut oder schlecht ist, interessiert mich eigentlich recht wenig. Wenn die Gabel so funzt wie sie soll, reicht mir das. Und das tut sie im Moment prächtig! von meinem ganzen Rad mal ganz zu schweigen. Da kann ich schließlich auch nicht zum nächsten Händler rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (18. August 2011)

ja glückwunsch Danny habe kurz überlegt, ob ich sie nicht ersteigern soll

Alles ist besser als Fox


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. August 2011)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> Alles ist besser als Fox


----------



## Lars-123 (18. August 2011)

also beim preis leistungsverhältnis kommt die fox nicht an die boxxer ran und schon ganicht mit dem gewicht, viel zu schwer die fox


----------



## Lars-123 (18. August 2011)

wer wäre denn morgen so in malente zum biken ab 10uhr??????


----------



## Kampfigel (18. August 2011)

ich könnte mir das mal durchn Kopf gehen lassen =)


----------



## Lars-123 (18. August 2011)

hier mein neues bike


----------



## fiddel (18. August 2011)

nich ganz mein geschmack...aber tolle reifen.


----------



## kosh_hh (18. August 2011)

@lars: hat das Rad so einen steilen Lenkwinkel oder täuscht das auf dem Foto?

@all: was geht denn so am WE? Es soll ja trocken werden, vielleicht kommt aber trotzdem der ein oder andere


----------



## christophersch (18. August 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> also beim preis leistungsverhältnis kommt die fox nicht an die boxxer ran und schon ganicht mit dem gewicht, viel zu schwer die fox



klar, wer ne Fox einzeln kauft, ist schön blöd. Und vor allem ziemlich arm danach. Zum Gewicht: Die Boxxer Team ist gerade einmal 60 Gramm leichter. Die Race, oder gar die WC sind natürlich ne ecke leichter, das stimmt. Damit ist die Fox aber noch lange nicht schwer....

Edit: sehr geiles Bike übrigens, Glückwunsch!! funktioniert sicherlich prächtig, der Bock!!!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. August 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit einem Wochenende in Lac Blanc aus wer hätte Lust und Zeit ???



Wann willste denn? Hab Lust!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (18. August 2011)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> @lars: hat das Rad so einen steilen Lenkwinkel oder täuscht das auf dem Foto?
> 
> @all: was geht denn so am WE? Es soll ja trocken werden, vielleicht kommt aber trotzdem der ein oder andere




Im vergleich zum Mondraker bestimmt

Also ich wollte schon versuchen am So mal los


----------



## Lars-123 (19. August 2011)

@kosh: flache lenkwinkel sind nur ne modeerscheinung, genauso wie breite lenker

ich würde auch am sonntag in malente sein, hab aber auch was für hahnenklee über wenn es mit dem wetter so kommen soll!!!!


----------



## Lars-123 (19. August 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> klar, wer ne Fox einzeln kauft, ist schön blöd. Und vor allem ziemlich arm danach. Zum Gewicht: Die Boxxer Team ist gerade einmal 60 Gramm leichter. Die Race, oder gar die WC sind natürlich ne ecke leichter, das stimmt. Damit ist die Fox aber noch lange nicht schwer....
> 
> Edit: sehr geiles Bike übrigens, Glückwunsch!! funktioniert sicherlich prächtig, der Bock!!!




was heißt denn einzeln kauft und dann blöd!!! kaufst du gleich im 100ter pack um den preis zu drücken???
also ich meine meinen vergleich schon im neuzustand und neupreis.

der neue bock fährt sich echt geil, hat sich gelohnt das bike zukaufen


----------



## christophersch (19. August 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> was heißt denn einzeln kauft und dann blöd!!! kaufst du gleich im 100ter pack um den preis zu drücken???
> also ich meine meinen vergleich schon im neuzustand und neupreis.
> 
> der neue bock fährt sich echt geil, hat sich gelohnt das bike zukaufen



Ooops. Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte mit "nicht einzeln" in einem komplett-Bike verbaut. So wie es bei mir der Fall war..


----------



## Lars-123 (19. August 2011)

ne gut hab ich mir schon gedacht, beim neuen bike würde ich die gabel wohl auch nicht tauschen wollen.


----------



## Kampfigel (19. August 2011)

@Lars : Bist du heut in Malente?


----------



## Lars-123 (19. August 2011)

nein es hat ja keiner geschrieben ob einer kommt schade


----------



## Kampfigel (19. August 2011)

Joa Schade ^^ ...


----------



## fiddel (19. August 2011)

am so. denk ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (19. August 2011)

wie wäre es denn mit grillen und bierchen am sonntag in malente???


----------



## Danny-128 (19. August 2011)

Bin nicht da ! Leider


----------



## goegolo (19. August 2011)

Moin, unter http://kuestenbiker.blogspot.com/2011/08/downhillsession-in-malente.html findet Ihr ein paar Impressionen vom letzten Sonntag und Dienstag. 





Danke für die gute Zeit und bis bald


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (19. August 2011)

Macht mal Ansagen Mädels! Wegen Rasenrennen und so...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=4662

Achja, ich hab immernoch kein Rad


----------



## fiddel (19. August 2011)

grillen, bier. dabei.


----------



## kosh_hh (19. August 2011)

@goegolo:
nett aufbereitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (19. August 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn mit grillen und bierchen am sonntag in malente???



... aber sowas von dabei!


----------



## Lars-123 (20. August 2011)

@lutz: kannst du denn deinen geilen grill mitbringen???
ich bringe ein bissel hefeweizen mit.

wer campt denn jetzt alles beim rasenrennen und wo???


----------



## downto112 (20. August 2011)

heute jemand da?


----------



## ime1980 (20. August 2011)

Jup meine Wenigkeit


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. August 2011)

@ lars, Grill und Stühle stehen schon bereit.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (20. August 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> wer campt denn jetzt alles beim rasenrennen und wo???



In der IG schreibt ja keiner was! Also ich bin da! Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag! Und ich campe auch da! YES!


----------



## toddy2017 (20. August 2011)

verdämmt voll power wetter heut und hab voll bock zu shredden aber mein terminplan ist dicht geballert für heut und morgen..
kotz!!!
aber montag schaff ich es endlich nach malle, noch wer da??


----------



## ime1980 (20. August 2011)

So Jungens, rafft Euch mal bei dem geilen Wetter auf! Kann doch net sein, dass ich bei dem geilen Wetter die Strecke allein rocke


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (20. August 2011)

Ich warte nurnoch auf meinen Rahmen, der sollte Montag, spätestens Dienstag kommen

Gabel ist heute angekommen


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. August 2011)

... ne BOS?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ime1980 (20. August 2011)

Was soll's denn werden?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (20. August 2011)

Nicolai ION Version 2.0


----------



## Lars-123 (21. August 2011)

ich glaub ich komm doch nicht biken, zuviel gefeiert heute morgen


----------



## goegolo (21. August 2011)

Du Muschi ;-)


----------



## kosh_hh (21. August 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich komm doch nicht biken, zuviel gefeiert heute morgen



ja ja - je steiler der Lenkwinkel desto unzuverlässiger die Leute ts ts ts


----------



## Danny-128 (21. August 2011)

Ja das muss ich auch sagen ! Lutz ist sehr enttäuscht von dir , Fiddel hat extra alles mitgebracht zum Grillen und dafür noch aus Hightraintown angereist !!!!

Naja ich war nur zufällig da 

Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht


----------



## fiddel (21. August 2011)

ich hab auf gefeiert! undzwar von fr. um 18 uhr bis so. 5 uhr 
und geh auch biken!


naja war schön...


----------



## fiddel (21. August 2011)

ich würd gerne ein video haben vom malenter sport mit diesem partyhit!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX3r7LtwMS0"]Stereo Total - Wir Tanzen Im Viereck - Shopro      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Danny-128 (21. August 2011)

Voll Krank Junge aber geht los !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (21. August 2011)

kannst ja auch lange feiern ist nur die frage wieviel flüssigstoff man zu sich genommen hat.

ich war heute morgen um 6uhr noch aufm kiez


----------



## trafko (21. August 2011)

lars...hast dich entsaften lassen oder was


----------



## Danny-128 (21. August 2011)

Wer saufen kann der kann auch dh fahren. 
Und wer solche ansagen macht der sollte sie dann auch einhalten! Das war ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz heute. Wenn ich sowas abmache mit Freunden dann schaue ich halt nicht so tief uns Glas.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (22. August 2011)

Alle holen sich neue Räder und fahren dann nicht mehr! Muschis Jooonge!


----------



## stylo (22. August 2011)

mensch leutz,es kann doch jedem mal schlecht werden!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (22. August 2011)

Ja bei sowas wird einem schlecht ! :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (22. August 2011)

du bistn vogel


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (22. August 2011)

Mir wird schlecht, weil der Postbote immernoch kein Rahmen und auch noch keine Griffe für mich hatte! DANNY!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (22. August 2011)

sind doch auf dem Weg ! Ruhig brauner


----------



## toddy2017 (22. August 2011)

damn, was für´n shit tag..
da freut man sich seit ein einhalb wochen darauf heut entlich mal wieder zu fahren, da fliegt basti auf´m singletrail das kettenschloß weg, er legt sich lang und seine standrohre landen aufm stein..
da sind jetzt schöne riefen drin!! kotz!!
und das bei der 2ten abfahrt..
der arme juung, hat die gabel heut das erste mal richtig fahren wollen..
mal schauen ob man das wieder hin bekommt.


----------



## trafko (22. August 2011)

noch ein kettenopfer  was wars für ne kette ( nur mal so ^^) ...bei mir musste mein neues handy nachm kettenriss gestern dran glauben !


----------



## toddy2017 (22. August 2011)

na super das ja auch mist..
uii, da fragst mich was.. KMC narrow steht drauf. muss ihn mal fragen was für eine das genau ist.
aber es war ja das kettenschloss, so eins welches an jeder platte einen stift hat und wenn man es zusammen steckt, dann schließt es sich wenn man zug drauf gibt..

edit: es ist eine SRAM PC 971


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. August 2011)

Gestern war wohl allgemeiner "Kettenreißtag", in Malente hats gestern auch gleich zwei erwischt, waren auch Sch..ß Sramketten!


----------



## toddy2017 (22. August 2011)

man, wer baut den so´ne schei*e !!?
und wer ersetzt den schaden dann? niemand!!
die dinger gehören verboten!!


----------



## toddy2017 (22. August 2011)

und was schreibt sram zu den ketten:
mit power link für werkzeuglose montage!!
ehr für eigenständige demontage!!


----------



## kosh_hh (22. August 2011)

pc 971 hatte ich auch mal zwei, haben beide keine 3 Monate gehalten. Bei Sanni ist die PC 971 auch innerhalb der ersten drei Monate gerissen.

Gestern ist ne SRAM PC 1050 bei mir gleich zwei mal gerissen. Gestern abend gleich ne neue Shimano geordert.

Danke nochmal an Lutz für die Hilfe und den Link 

Edit: die 1050er ist auch innerhalb der ersten drei Monate über den Deister gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy2017 (22. August 2011)

man man..
ich hab ihm auch schon gesagt er soll sich ne shimano holen und dann schei* auf kettenschloss und niete die zu..
hab ich bei mir auch gemacht..

ärgerlich ist bei ihm ja auch das mit der gabel. hat sie jetzt seit gut nem monat und dann sowas..
wird mal schauen ob man das ganz fein weg schmirgeln kann und dann kann man
nur hoffen das der eine kratzer nicht zu tief ist, das das nachher nicht anfängt zu suppen.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (22. August 2011)

Also ich hatte nie Probleme! "Noch" keine gerissene SRAM Kette
Aber das hilft euch jetzt auch nicht


----------



## Danny-128 (22. August 2011)

*Shimano *

Ist die *MACHT* 

*S*cheiß *R*eißt *A*m *M*ontagetag


----------



## toddy2017 (22. August 2011)

@nils: ich auch nicht aber denn dauerts bestimmt nicht mehr lang..

@danny: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  so siehts aus..


----------



## stylo (22. August 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> *S*cheiß *R*eißt *A*m *M*ontagetag


----------



## fiddel (22. August 2011)

S R A M ...geil!

nunja was soll ich sagen ich hatte seit 3 jahren keinen kettenriss bei SRAM.

hm aber ihr gebt mir zu denken ^^

mir sind nur shimano ketten gerissen


----------



## Danny-128 (22. August 2011)

kann ich nicht glauben !  

du fährst doch nur SRAM


----------



## fiddel (22. August 2011)

jo nun ...

was anderes
wer isn am sa. in pinneberg beim bmx?


----------



## Danny-128 (22. August 2011)

Ich bin wohl Dabei !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (22. August 2011)

Mein Beileid. Öffnen sich die Schlösser eventuell durch zu hohe Fliehkräfte?!


----------



## Lars-123 (22. August 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Wer saufen kann der kann auch dh fahren.
> Und wer solche ansagen macht der sollte sie dann auch einhalten! Das war ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz heute. Wenn ich sowas abmache mit Freunden dann schaue ich halt nicht so tief uns Glas.



wüsste nicht was dich das angeht.


----------



## Danny-128 (22. August 2011)

Eigentlich nichts , aber ist trotzdem ******* die Aktion ! 

Das hast je sehr konsequent durchgezogen , anscheinend ist dir das nicht so wichtig gewesen! 
Und wenn man dann die Gesichter im Wald gesehen hat, als dann raus kam das du nicht kommst , macht man sich schon gedanken drüber ! Vieleicht sollte man (Du) mal drüber nachdenken was ich dann am nächsten Tag vorhabe. 
Kannst ja mal Fiddel und Lutz fragen was die dazu sagen ?


----------



## Lars-123 (22. August 2011)

darf ich dich mal daran erinnern, das wir uns das eine mal auch in malente treffen wollten zum biken und du warst erst drei stunden später da!!! war auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## Danny-128 (22. August 2011)

Aber ich war da ! Und habe nicht gesagt das ich auf grund mangelnder Körperbeherschung nicht kann ! 
Schließlich haben wir uns ja getroffen oder ?
Aber Lars das war ja wohl völlig daneben , merkst selbst ne ! Man weiß doch das man nächsten Tag was vor hat oder nicht ? Dann übertreibe ich es auch nicht mit dem Verzehr von Alkohol. 
Naja ich habe da jetzt auch kein Bock mehr drüber zu schreiben. Ist passiert , ich finde es ******* !


----------



## stylo (23. August 2011)

Männers beruhigt euch mal!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (23. August 2011)

Echt mal ihr Mongoooos! Lars hats doch wenigstens noch hier reingeschrieben! Kenn da andere Leute, die sagen immer wieder, sie würden kommen....aber man sieht sie nie. z.B. Keule

Wann kommt ihr jetzt eigentlich zum Wiesenrennen? Und campt ihr auch mit da an der Strecke? Hab mit Bunzel telefoniert. Die haben alles fertig. Am Mittwoch vorm Rennen wird abgesteckt und Duschen und Toiletten sind da vorhanden!
Ich fahre wohl mit den anderen beiden hier aus DO Donnerstag Nachmittag los


----------



## Danny-128 (23. August 2011)

Ihr seit alles Schnackblasen , was versteht ihr an dem " jetzt ist schluß" darüber zu schreiben nicht ! 
Thema ist abgehakt und fertig. 

Und ich werde wahrscheinlich doch nicht kommen können da ich zur Eurobike fahre und an dem Wochenende komme ich dann von der Eurobike erst wieder !
Finde ich jetzt zwar auch schade , aber wäre sowieso der einzige gewesen der vorbeigekommen wäre ! Das ich nicht kann ist Job bedinngt.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (23. August 2011)

Fiddel wollte doch mit dir mitfahren!?


----------



## fiddel (23. August 2011)

danny dreh ma nich so auf er wollt ja keinen ausgeben und hat sich gedrückt oder so...alle wieder fröhlich?

wiesenrenn eght nich habs geld nich überwiesen weil nico am 2. feiern wollte...und sich das gestern nun doch anders überlegt hat...muss nochmal nachdenken!

MUSCHIES


----------



## kosh_hh (23. August 2011)

guckt mal hier:






 unser Sportsfreund Bartosch lässt aufm Summerbreeze Festival schön den Strom durch die Gitarre fließen


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. August 2011)

Yeah!!!!


----------



## stylo (23. August 2011)

sagt mal,hat jemand noch nen 9-fach xtr oder xt rapidfire shifter rumfliegen???


----------



## schoko404 (23. August 2011)

was willst du denn damit dirk?? willst ihn zu deinen bikes legen???


----------



## Danny-128 (23. August 2011)

> willst ihn zu deinen bikes legen???


----------



## schoko404 (23. August 2011)

was mischst du dich denn da jetzt ein danny...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (23. August 2011)

alter weil ich kann !


----------



## schoko404 (23. August 2011)

Kommt eigentlich jemand am Samstag zum NDDE-Worldcuptrack oder sind hier alle in PI beim Contest??


----------



## Danny-128 (23. August 2011)

Da sag ich mal nichts zu !


----------



## schoko404 (23. August 2011)

ich weiß worauf du hinaus willst Es sind aber alle Teile bestellt und somit sollte es Samstag klappen!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (23. August 2011)

Hoffe ich doch ! A**i Hauke 

Dann müssen wir ja noch mal eine Test fahrt im Park der Wahl machen , um die Kiste zu prüfen auf Herz und Nieren !


----------



## schoko404 (23. August 2011)

Allerdings!!


----------



## Danny-128 (23. August 2011)

Damit meine ich aber nicht Malente !!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. August 2011)

Möchte dabei sein


----------



## schoko404 (23. August 2011)

wie siehts denn mit dem 10.09. aus jungs??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (23. August 2011)

Wobei sein ???


----------



## stylo (23. August 2011)

@hauke u Danny ..... Ihr scheiss miesen maden ihr


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. August 2011)

Was ist denn am 10.09?? Oder kannst Du nur dann fahren?!

Dirk, ist die ALM zuende!!


----------



## Danny-128 (23. August 2011)

Eh digger was isn los ?


----------



## schoko404 (23. August 2011)

ich dachte an nen parktermin am 10.09 wenns bei euch auch passt...
Eingeritten wird die Supreme jetzt am WE in Malotze!!

@dirk:


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. August 2011)

Bestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (23. August 2011)

@marc....ja gleich 

@danny....ja nicht viel Elvis


----------



## Danny-128 (23. August 2011)

Also da muss ich mal schauen ! Bock habe ich schon.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. August 2011)

@Hauke Sa oder So in Malotze?? Sa hat mein Alter Geburtstag, aber So bei guten Wetter wäre ich dabei


----------



## Danny-128 (23. August 2011)

Sonntag kann Hauke doch immer nicht ! Weil er da noch voll wie ein Eimer ist !!!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. August 2011)

Ahh ok!! Hatte ich vergessen, ich kann ja im Alter nicht mehr so!!


----------



## Danny-128 (23. August 2011)

Was soll Hauke denn erst Sagen


----------



## schoko404 (23. August 2011)

Stimmt genau
Nein, nein...dieses WE ändert sich alles
Werde SA mal kurz hinschauen und SO auch da sein...Wetter: egal


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. August 2011)




----------



## SIGINT (24. August 2011)

Hey folks,

just a video including the Malente track and the Lüneburg track. Hope you enjoy it.
Cheers

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28072715"]Progression pt I on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Whiplash01 (24. August 2011)

schoko404 schrieb:


> Stimmt genau
> Nein, nein...dieses WE ändert sich alles
> Werde SA mal kurz hinschauen und SO auch da sein...Wetter: egal



na, wenn das so ist komm ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (24. August 2011)

Schönes Video ! 

Aber ein paar andere Positionen von der Kamera wären ein Tick besser , z.B. auch mal mit der GoPro aus der Hand Filmen.


----------



## SIGINT (24. August 2011)

Danke, 
für Ideen und Kritik bin ich immer offen, aber ein paar andere Positionen wären echt mal angebracht! Ich hätte auch gerne eine Zipline in einigen Regionen.


----------



## Danny-128 (24. August 2011)

Fast fertig !

@ Sigint

was ist eine Zipline  Habe ich noch nie gehört !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (24. August 2011)

Danny, du musst deine Hecke da mal schneiden


----------



## Danny-128 (24. August 2011)

Ne das ist absicht ! Verdeckt den schweren Sattel  und die häßliche Stütze


----------



## Danny-128 (24. August 2011)

Sind die Griffe nun angekommen ? Konnte gestern über Whatsapp nicht mehr schreiben


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (24. August 2011)

Jo! Hatte heute morgen ne Stinkbombe im Briefkasten!

DANKE


----------



## Danny-128 (24. August 2011)

Habe Exrta rein gepuppst  

Dein Rahmen denn auch schon da ?


----------



## christophersch (24. August 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Fast fertig !
> 
> @ Sigint
> 
> was ist eine Zipline  Habe ich noch nie gehört !



whatta great ride!
nur die Gabel muss weg ;-)

btw. wie sind die Laufräder?? schon gefahren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (24. August 2011)

@Danny   Yeeeees, das is ma schick


----------



## Danny-128 (24. August 2011)

He Christopher 

Ja also mit dem Vorderrad bin ich schon gefahren ! Läuft ganz gut , muss natürlich noch in einen richtigen Park mal getestet werden. 
Die Gabel bleibt die ist Bombe  
Das Hinterrad habe ich heute erst fertig eingespeicht ! Danke noch mal an den Fahrradladen Goebel in Pinneberg  für Bestellung der Speichen und silbernen Nippel !


----------



## stylo (24. August 2011)

danny du bist nen poser!!!!!!  












aber geiles bike,gefällt mir sehr!!!


----------



## Jo0ken (24. August 2011)

Fettes Bike! Ich hab dich glaub ich erst 2 mal gesehen, hattest du nicht vorher ein V10 in Weiß?

Ich vermute mit Zipline meint der Herr Kanadier ne Seilkamera oder so??
Grüße


----------



## kosh_hh (24. August 2011)

Danny, schnieke die Karre aber die Felgenaufkleber müssen noch ab

und noch nicht mal ne Carbon Sattelstütze - wirkt so ja ein bisschen billig, gell


----------



## ime1980 (24. August 2011)

Danny schickes Radl. Ddie gelbe Felge rundet das auch nochmal ab. Aber der Lenker!! Ich glaub der ist schief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (24. August 2011)

@ Martin 

Das kannst du von da doch gar nicht sehen  das der Lenker schief ist.

@Kosh 

Ich lass die Kleber erst mal dran , irgendwann vielleicht. Die CFK Stütze vom Cris passt ja leider nicht sonst hätte ich die mir schon eingebaut 

@ JoOken 

Ja das V10 habe ich auch noch. Steht in der Küche  
Ah jetzt kann ich mir auch vorstellen was er meint , danke.


----------



## SIGINT (24. August 2011)

Jo0ken schrieb:


> Fettes Bike! Ich hab dich glaub ich erst 2 mal gesehen, hattest du nicht vorher ein V10 in Weiß?
> 
> Ich vermute mit Zipline meint der Herr Kanadier ne Seilkamera oder so??
> Grüße



Si, you're right...
just another project I have in mind...
[ame="http://vimeo.com/10612972"]Dizzy Mount on Vimeo[/ame]
or zipline example:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNuvnZJV9Pk"]GoPro on a zip line - Mountain biking      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Whiplash01 (24. August 2011)

booaaah, ich bin seekrank... :kotz:


----------



## Danny-128 (24. August 2011)

@Sigint

Also so ein Dizzy Mount brauch man nicht wirklich , das ist nur eine kleine Spielerei aber mehr auch nicht.
Da finde ich die Cablecam schon viel Interessanter  kann man viel mehr schöne Sachen machen.
Also wenn du mal soweit bist mit der Cablecam dann lass mal ein Videolink da 

@ Lutz

Nimm ne Aspirin dann wird das wieder


----------



## SIGINT (24. August 2011)

Hab eine Lösung gefunden.
Hier noch ein Video mit DIY Anleitung.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXVniHc5JiI&feature=related"]DIY Cable Cam for Mountain Biking      - YouTube[/nomedia]
oder noch geiler ist dies...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyEOttqo0eA"]GoPro HD cable cam - selfmade and radio controlled - first impressions, awesome !      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Man könnte in Malente und Lüne echt einige Sektionen mit Fetten aufnahmen machen. Z.Bsp. von der Steilkurve auf den Table zu...
Brauch nur noch ein langes Kletterseil...


----------



## Danny-128 (24. August 2011)

Das hat Fiddel ! Der is in so einer Sekte die haben son scheiß


----------



## Danny-128 (24. August 2011)

DAs mit der Fernbedienung kann ich auch machen ! Kein problem , die Teile habe ich alle da um so ding zu basteln.
Hätte es aber mit einem Riemen angetreiben das ist besser und sicherer. 
Also wenn wer sowas brauch  .... ich bau mir mal sowas.


----------



## stylo (24. August 2011)

na danny dann mal los!!!


----------



## kosh_hh (25. August 2011)

mit Seilen können Sanni und ich aus unserer Kletterzeit auch noch aushelfen


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. August 2011)

@Danny... so, muß die Leider sagen, dass ich Dein neues Bike mal richtig........geil finde!!! Gabel passt sowieso, Laufräder Porno( mit Decals) und Rahmen ist auch ziemlich dufte!!

Das ist verdammt nochmal ein gutes Rad ...Juunge!!!!


@all, brauche mal zwei hochwertige kugellager Typ 6805-2RS...viellleicht kommt einer von euch billig dran oder hat noch etwas rumliegen!! Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (25. August 2011)

@ Danny: Am geilsten an deinem neuen Bike finde ich, dass es dich ganz offensichtlich dazu animiert wieder häufiger zu fahren.


----------



## schoko404 (25. August 2011)

@marc:die lager dürfte ich haben von skf...schaue mal nach und bringe sie am we mit


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. August 2011)

schoko404 schrieb:


> @marc:die lager dürfte ich haben von skf...schaue mal nach und bringe sie am we mit


 

...das wäre super sind für meine VR Nabe Innen 25mm, außen 37mm, breite 7mm, glaube die Maße waren so!!


----------



## Danny-128 (25. August 2011)

Habt ihr alle nicht das Video vom Service einer Nabe gesehen ??? 

Da brauch man keine neuen Lager sondern nur ein bischen Silikon und Gips!

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14710


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. August 2011)

Oh ,es kann so einfach sein...ich doof


----------



## trafko (26. August 2011)

hey fähnchen nsag mal du kommst doch morgen auch nach pinneberg oder? und du hattest doch auch n videostativ ...wenn ja könntest du das evtl mitbringen...wollte bissl was drehen und hab nur n blödes fotostativ!


----------



## Lars-123 (26. August 2011)

wer ist denn am sonntag in malente zum biken???? werde auch nüchtern bleiben


----------



## Danny-128 (26. August 2011)

He Patrick habe es leider nicht mit. Bin schon unterwegs mit dem ganzen Zeug , aber das Stativ habebich nicht dabei. Cris hat evtl. eins bei sich. 
Sehen uns dann morgen in Pinneberg an den dirts.


----------



## trafko (26. August 2011)

okidoki bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (26. August 2011)

@lars: ich bin da, aber das hatte ich ja schon geschrieben!


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. August 2011)

@ lars: ich auch.


----------



## toddy2017 (27. August 2011)

pinneberg ist wohl sprichwörtlich ins wasser gefallen..


----------



## schoko404 (27. August 2011)

Malente heute auch...ohne Kettenfahrzeug wird das nichts!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (27. August 2011)

Ich bin dieses we auch raus...ich "muschi" hab mir beim laufen ne Zerrung zugezogen!! ...und das Wetter


----------



## Lars-123 (29. August 2011)

wer fährt denn jetzt alles zum rasenrennen von uns???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (29. August 2011)

was halte ihr den vom scalp???


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (29. August 2011)

Ich fahre noch  mit 3 Kollegas aus DO zum Wiesenrennen! Höchstwahrscheinlich am Donnerstag Nachmittag!


----------



## Whiplash01 (29. August 2011)

Hey Dirk, jetzt sach nich, du willst dir auch ein neues Bike holen...

Ich finds geil, ist dem TR450 ziemlich ähnlich, bis auf das Bananenoberrohr.

Der Preis ist heiß, 1.950,- für das Frame Set mit CCDB.


----------



## stylo (29. August 2011)

@lutze...ja mensch,es wird zeit  will mir ja schon lange nen neues besorgen,würde mir den aber mit dem RS vivid holen,funzt genau so wie der ccdb und reicht mir völlig aus  bin ja bis jetzt nen sofa gewöhnt aber weiß halt noch nicht wie das scalp rennt?!!noch nichts weiter gelesen von nen paar normalos


----------



## Whiplash01 (29. August 2011)

Hört sich doch ganz gut an was _zet1_ da im Nukeproof Scalp - Thread schreibt, ich finds geil!


----------



## stylo (29. August 2011)

war da ja auch schon am lesen,das hat mich ja auch schon so überzeugt,bin halt am überlegen das 2012 yt tues 2.0 oder nen scalp rahmen,weil die restlichen teile hab ich ja noch alle


----------



## Whiplash01 (29. August 2011)

ja cool, das 2012er tues ist auch nice, schwere Wahl... aber du wirst schon das richtige Bike finden.


----------



## Danny-128 (29. August 2011)

Puky


----------



## stylo (29. August 2011)

ja ja ja danny ich weiß,für mich würde auch nen pucky reichen damit ich mir das handgelenk kaputt machen kann


----------



## Mr_Banyan (30. August 2011)

*Scalp*!!! 1. haben wir schon ein paar YT's in Malente und 2. würde ich das Ding gerne in Natura sehen

3. gucke die Worldcups bei Freecaster, da siehst Du die Dinger beim CRC Team in freier Wildbahn !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (30. August 2011)

finds auch ganz heiß!


@nols rahemn schon da?^^


wie schauts mal mit nem harz we aus?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. August 2011)

Ja, mein Rahmen ist heute gekommen...


----------



## christophersch (30. August 2011)

Wi nied foddos!!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. August 2011)

Ich trau mich nicht, er ist nicht so geworden, wie ich es eigentlich haben wollte...


----------



## Stolem (30. August 2011)

schweinchen rosa ?


----------



## Danny-128 (30. August 2011)

Los Nils Lade die bilder hoch.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. August 2011)

Hier sieht man leider, wie sich die Farbe des Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau unterscheiden.


----------



## schoko404 (30. August 2011)

Rahmen.  schaut gut aus... aber die fake ultimates...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. August 2011)

JA Ich brauch noch die gelben Nukeproof Felgen. Sind Mavic EX823, also nicht so ganz Fake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (30. August 2011)

also ich finds ziemlich cool! Aber auf Fotos sehen Metallic Frames oder Anodisierte Oberflächen immer nicht so fett aus, wie bei natürlichem Licht...
und die Ausstattung ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben!


----------



## christophersch (30. August 2011)

ohhh nein! ich habe mich täuschen lassen....
das gehört sich nicht !! ;-)


----------



## Danny-128 (30. August 2011)

He Nils das sieht sehr gut aus. Müssen dann mal in willingen wieder fahren gehen.


----------



## fiddel (30. August 2011)

geht doch voll fit...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. August 2011)

Jau! Komm her! Am Wochenende erstmal aufm Wiesenrennen testen und Fahrwerk wieder einstellen


----------



## fiddel (30. August 2011)

würd gern nächsten monat an geiskopf oder nur halb runter und nochma thale usw abklappern...hab ja jetz n diesel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (30. August 2011)

hat schon irgendwie jemand erfahrung mit 165 kurbelarm zum 38 kettenblatt??


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. August 2011)

Ja! Was soll damit sein? Also ich bekomme mein Rad damit gut vorwärts!


----------



## stylo (30. August 2011)

naja frag nur weil ich nen 175 arm mit nem 38er fahre,will ja nur wissen ob das nen mega unterschied ist


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. August 2011)

Bin vorher 170mm gefahren. Also man merkt es schon ein bisschen. Ich setzt zum Beispiel nicht mehr mit der Pedale auf


----------



## stylo (30. August 2011)

sehr gut sehr gut


----------



## Whiplash01 (1. September 2011)

Wer ist den am Sonntag so in Malente anzutreffen?


----------



## weng (1. September 2011)

Aaaaaalter mehr sag ich nich

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHy80hsYMWg&feature=share"]Hospital Jump      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. September 2011)

Ich bin beim Wiesenrennen! Ihr seid ja alles Muschis und kommt nicht!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (1. September 2011)

http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1...t-at-the-2011-world-championships-in-champery

Hier für die Muschiiiis die in Champery zu Fuss gehen


----------



## ime1980 (1. September 2011)

Servus hat wer Bock Samstag in Schulenberg zu verbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. September 2011)

Es ist "erstmal" fertig
Hier sind noch mehr Fotos von meinem gold-orangen ION
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/42377


----------



## schoko404 (1. September 2011)

sauber gefällt!   (bis auf.....den SPACERTURM den du auf dem Foto versteckt hast!!!!) Sieht bei mir aber auch noch so aus!!!


----------



## christophersch (1. September 2011)

was hat'n das Ding fürn Lenkwinkel? schaut gut aus! besser als mit den "Ultimate" Stickern!


----------



## Danny-128 (1. September 2011)

Voll der startturm am Lenker  
Das Nicolai kann was  hoffentlich gehen wir bald mal zusammen biken. Wie sieht es aus am nächsten Wochenende in Nürnberg?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. September 2011)

Ja, ich trau mich nicht, da die Säge anzusetzen

Mir egal Ich bin dieses Wochenende in Olpe, beim Wiesenrennen. Nächstes dann in IZ...


----------



## Lars-123 (2. September 2011)

wer ist denn morgen in malente????


----------



## weng (3. September 2011)

Moinsen also Marc, Patrick und meiner einer fahren morgen nach Schulenberg, wer hat noch lust...?


----------



## Danny-128 (3. September 2011)

Ihr Penner !


----------



## schoko404 (3. September 2011)

Hmmm....lars und ich sind gerade in malente und wollen nächstes we in harz.morgen wird leider nichts...shit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (3. September 2011)

Deal des Jahres abgeschlossen


----------



## stylo (3. September 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Deal des Jahres abgeschlossen



Wie was heißt das Elvis????


----------



## Danny-128 (3. September 2011)

Bleibtnoch geheim. !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (3. September 2011)

Erst anzuckern und dann "es bleibt noch geheim"!!!  Das macht man nich...


----------



## stylo (3. September 2011)

Genau marc hat vollkommen recht  sowas macht man echt nicht Danny


----------



## Lars-123 (3. September 2011)

v10 carbon was denn sonst oder mal ein arbeitsvertrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (3. September 2011)

wer ist denn morgen so in malente?


----------



## Whiplash01 (3. September 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> wer ist denn morgen so in malente?



Ich bin morgen da, so ab 12.00.


----------



## stylo (3. September 2011)

hat jemand von euch noch ne rc fernbedienung mit empfänger???


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. September 2011)

stylo schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch noch ne rc fernbedienung mit empfänger???



Ich habe noch eine Fernbedienung rumliegen.


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. September 2011)

schoko404 schrieb:


> Hmmm....lars und ich sind gerade in malente und wollen nächstes we in harz.morgen wird leider nichts...shit



Hallo Hauke, ich bin nächstes WE dabei, reservier mir mal ein Plätzle.


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. September 2011)

Hey danny, wenn du gaaaanz zufällig am Alutech - Stand vorbei kommst , dann pack mir mal das gelbweiße Fanes Pinion ein.


----------



## Danny-128 (4. September 2011)

@ Lutze 

Das Pinion fährt sich erste Sahne !!!  und das Fanes auch  
Durfte ja beides testen.

@ Stylo 

Hier mal das Bild vom Gewitter bei euch wo ich den verdammten Blitz erwischt habe.
Ist ein wenig nachbearbeitet


----------



## Mr_Banyan (5. September 2011)

look at the time!!!!!! Sooo, wird es gemacht!! wiss ihr bescheid

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NLcLqT4SwE"]Danny Hart - Champery Run - World Champion - Downhill      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## fiddel (5. September 2011)

ab wann wollt ihr denn in harz? müsste sa. abend wieder zuhaus sein!

könnt fr. frei haben und dann do abend anreisen!

giant halt


----------



## Danny-128 (5. September 2011)

Ja fast so schnell wie Cris und ich  klar er muss halt noch ein wenig üben , aber ist ja auch noch jung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (5. September 2011)

...hat ja auch geregnet


----------



## stylo (5. September 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> @ Lutze
> 
> @ Stylo
> 
> ...



yeah danny geiles bild!!!so muss das sein mit der hightech ausrüstung


----------



## stylo (5. September 2011)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> look at the time!!!!!! Sooo, wird es gemacht!! wiss ihr bescheid
> 
> Danny Hart - Champery Run - World Champion - Downhill      - YouTube



alter schwede wie geht der junge ab,das ist doch völlig unnormal,erst recht der whip kurz vorm ende und dann noch über 11sek schneller,kaputter typ  ...und erst recht diese kommentatoren sind übelst kaputt


----------



## fiddel (6. September 2011)

...bin am überlegen morgen mal anch braunlage zu fahren und mir n eindruck zu amchen!...

schließt sich jmd an?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. September 2011)

fiddel schrieb:


> ...bin am überlegen morgen mal anch braunlage zu fahren und mir n eindruck zu amchen!...
> 
> schließt sich jmd an?



Ihr habt ja alle Zeit...Ich als armer Student muss hier jeden Tag lernen! Also bei mir wird es nur was mit IXS GDC in Thale! Da kommt ihr doch aber auch oder?


----------



## fiddel (6. September 2011)

thale denk ich schon!

@nols: du bist aber doch wohl am sa. zu heben in iz?!


----------



## Danny-128 (6. September 2011)

Wer würde mitkommen nach Nürnberg zum District Ride und Osternohe Biken ?
Fahre am Freitag los


----------



## trafko (6. September 2011)

hat chris schon erzählt...kommt er mit?


----------



## Danny-128 (6. September 2011)

keine Ahnung , er wollte das mit Otto klären ob er Zeit hat am Samstag !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (6. September 2011)

ja also ganz abgeneigt wäre ich auch nicht ...bin noch am überlegen!


----------



## Danny-128 (6. September 2011)

was gibts da zu überlegen ? District Ride !!!!

War so geil damals .... und danach in Osternohe Biken gehen oder davor


----------



## frfreshman (7. September 2011)

Kleiner Clip vom single trail gestern gefilmt und schnell zusammengeschraubt:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqfo5szMLfw"]Malente one minute single trail      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Danny-128 (7. September 2011)

gut gefahren !


----------



## frfreshman (7. September 2011)

Gut gebaut, macht Spass!


----------



## Lars-123 (7. September 2011)

wer ist denn alles am samstag in hahnenklee?? bis jetzt sind hauke lutz und ich am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (7. September 2011)

Kann ich bei jemanden mitfahren?? Oder fahrt ihr alle alleine??


----------



## stylo (7. September 2011)

@lars...was wiegt denn jetzt eigentlich dein neuer hobel???


----------



## Lars-123 (8. September 2011)

@marc: ich würde dich sonst am samstag mitnehmen und hauke fährt mit lutz.
           brauche dann deine adresse mal per pn.


----------



## schoko404 (8. September 2011)

@fiddel: also wir werden samstag früh hinfahren und abends zurück. ich hätte zur not noch einen platz für dich, allerdings müsstest du dann schon nach segeberg kommen oder ich sack dich in HH an der Autobahn ein...irgendwie so.

@lutz: hole dich samstag morgen dann ab...details klären wir morgen!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. September 2011)

Ja klingt super Hauke wollte mich auch schon mitnehmen, aber ich glaube geographisch liegst Du günstiger??!!!  Ähm, bin auch ein wenig müde, kann mich auch irren. Bin dann dabei Samstag, egal bei wem ich auch immer mitfahre


----------



## Lars-123 (8. September 2011)

wohnst du denn auch direkt in pi oder wie war das ??


----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. September 2011)

Ja, nur auf der Südseite von Pi!!

Adresse kommt...


----------



## Lars-123 (8. September 2011)

also bis zu chris hab ich es nur ca. 20km weit


----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. September 2011)

Ist nicht viel weiter, max. 1,5 km


----------



## Lars-123 (8. September 2011)

alles klar dann werde ich am samstag so um 6uhr bei dir sein, wenns recht ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. September 2011)

Juuunge, echt früh... aber geht klar, super freue mich


----------



## Lars-123 (8. September 2011)

junge  denk drann bike einladen bierchen zischen das kostet zeit


----------



## schoko404 (8. September 2011)

um 6uhr?? da dreh ich mich nochmal um jungee...sehen uns dann später im harz!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. September 2011)




----------



## Lars-123 (8. September 2011)

ich hab keine lust im stau zu stehen


----------



## Mr_Banyan (9. September 2011)

Arrgghh, hey Lars, muss Dir oder Euch leider Absagen!! Meine gedachte, verheilte Zerrung ist mir heute früh beim Laufen wieder in die Wade geballert... Es nervt einfach, d.h. erstmal schonen!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (9. September 2011)

Yeahhh, Replay Champery ist jetzt ohne Code frei bei freecaster .....Cris...Danny


----------



## Danny-128 (9. September 2011)

Marc du Muschi ! 
Gib doch einfach zu das Hahneklee für dich zu hart ist 

Champery for free , hatten wir ja schon  !


----------



## Lars-123 (9. September 2011)

marc du muschi da hast du ja mal wieder eine tolle ausrede, du weißt aber das du für ersatz sorgen must!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (9. September 2011)

wer den kleinen hauke gesehen hat, soll sich bitte schnell bei mir melden denn er wird von seiner mutti gesucht.


----------



## schoko404 (9. September 2011)

Jungeeeeeee....rufe dich gleich an.....mann mannn......!!!


----------



## schoko404 (9. September 2011)

Ich stelle euch hier ganz exklusiv den neuen Woodcupdämpfer 2012 vor! Festgelegte Feder- und Dämpfungskennlinie. Keine lästigen Einstellarbeiten notwendig! Wartungsfrei! In allen üblichen Einbaulängen und Farben ab sofort bei mir bestellbar. Greift schnell zu bevor es zu Lieferengpässen kommt!
GET IT NOW!!!


----------



## christophersch (9. September 2011)

schön linear, oder? und wie schauts mit der Treteffizienz und Bremskraft aus??


----------



## Mr_Banyan (9. September 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Marc du Muschi !
> Gib doch einfach zu das Hahneklee für dich zu hart ist



Durchschaut, probiere ich lieber erst nächstes Jahr



Lars-123 schrieb:


> marc du muschi da hast du ja mal wieder eine tolle ausrede, du weißt aber das du für ersatz sorgen must!!!!



Meine Mutti hat Zeit


----------



## toddy2017 (10. September 2011)

heut endlich mal wieder zeit zum fahren, wird mal richtung malle aufbrechen, hoffe das ist nicht zu matschig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy2017 (10. September 2011)

wer hat denn oben an dem zweiten sprung der runter in die kurve führt so´n
schmieriges brett angeschraubt?
seid ihr jetzt total verweichtlicht, wird da ab jetzt mit den neuen bikes nur noch langsam runter gerollt????


----------



## stylo (10. September 2011)

livestream zum red bull district ride

http://partners.redbull.tv/public/e...4059486001&playerID=1064032601001&autoStart=1


----------



## toddy2017 (10. September 2011)

wann is´n der? morgen?



stylo schrieb:


> livestream zum red bull district ride
> 
> http://partners.redbull.tv/public/e...4059486001&playerID=1064032601001&autoStart=1


----------



## stylo (10. September 2011)

toddy2017 schrieb:


> wann is´n der? morgen?



vorhin war der,war schon was feine dabei


----------



## toddy2017 (10. September 2011)

verdämmt, so´n ärger..


----------



## Lars-123 (10. September 2011)

ja hahnenklee hat mal wieder gerockt und das weizen und schnitzel waren auch  wieder lecker


----------



## Whiplash01 (12. September 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> ja hahnenklee hat mal wieder gerockt und das weizen und schnitzel waren auch  wieder lecker


----------



## Danny-128 (12. September 2011)

@ Toddy 

Keine Ahnung von uns war es aber keiner ! So weicheier sind wir nun auch nicht  

Mal sehen evtl. schaffe ich es am Wochenende wieder mal an die Strecke.


----------



## fiddel (12. September 2011)

jooou
also es steht ne harztour an ma alles zusammen und so weiter!

24. sep. - schulenberg
25. sep. - geiern in thale (gdc)
26. sep. - thale
27. sep. - hahnenklee
28. sep. - wurmberg

alle frischen menschen sind eingeladen!
bürgeressen und weizen trinken und nols sind schon dabei!


----------



## schoko404 (12. September 2011)

so kurzfristig bekomme ich leider keinen urlaub mehr. würde nur das wochenende mitkommen:
24. sep. schulenberg
25. sep. hahnenklee (bevor ich in thale geier, fahre ich lieber in hahnenklee)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (12. September 2011)

am 24. und 25. wäre ich vielleicht auch dabei


----------



## Mr_Banyan (13. September 2011)

ich bin im Urlaub Strand und so!!

@ Cris,Danny schaut mal Video der Woche Hafjell in Norwegen...ich glaube die Würfel sind gefallen für nächstes Jahr


----------



## sannihh (13. September 2011)

Hey Jungs wo ist denn Euer Teamgeist geblieben, dachte Team Luftlinie trittt geschlossen in Thale an und sei es nur zum Anfeuern ))

Hat jemand am Die den 20.09. Zeit zum biken ?


----------



## fiddel (13. September 2011)

jungs norwegen bin ich auf jeden dabei!
das geilste land üüüberhaupt!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (13. September 2011)




----------



## Heartsfear (13. September 2011)

Möchte jemand evtl diesen Sa/So mit nach Hahnenklee?


----------



## Kampfigel (13. September 2011)

@heartsfear : Ich könnt mir das mal spontan durch´n Kopf gehen lassen! =)
Wie is denn die grobe Planung?

Lg & schönen Abend noch ...


----------



## Whiplash01 (13. September 2011)

Heartsfear schrieb:


> Möchte jemand evtl diesen Sa/So mit nach Hahnenklee?



Hey Bartosz, wie war euer Gig, habt ihr die Bude gerockt??

Könntest du dich am WE auch mit Schulenberg anfreunden, das hatten Lars und ich evtl. auf dem Zettel?


----------



## Lars-123 (13. September 2011)

genau Bärtosz komm mal mit nach die schwulenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heartsfear (14. September 2011)

Hm, Schulenberg war ich noch nie. Ist das da toll? Der grobe Plan ist, dass ich mit Christopher Samstag nach Hahnenklee wollte, vorraussichtlich ne nacht da pennen und Sonntach nochmal fahren und dann irgendwann wieder nach Hause. Ist aber gerade alles ein wenig Wetter bzw Wind-abhängig, da die ja die Lifte ziemlich schnell dicht machen wegen Sturm. Wollten mal gucken, wie die Wettervorhersage so am Donnerstag aussieht.

@ Lutz: Gig war klasse, war zwar alles etwas hektisch aber vor so vielen Leuten zu Spielen war schon ein klasse Gefühl  Haben aber leider nicht gewonnen, sondern so ne doofe Hardcore/Punk Band


----------



## Whiplash01 (14. September 2011)

Heartsfear schrieb:


> Hm, Schulenberg war ich noch nie. Ist das da toll? Der grobe Plan ist, dass ich mit Christopher Samstag nach Hahnenklee wollte, vorraussichtlich ne nacht da pennen und Sonntach nochmal fahren und dann irgendwann wieder nach Hause. Ist aber gerade alles ein wenig Wetter bzw Wind-abhängig, da die ja die Lifte ziemlich schnell dicht machen wegen Sturm. Wollten mal gucken, wie die Wettervorhersage so am Donnerstag aussieht.
> 
> @ Lutz: Gig war klasse, war zwar alles etwas hektisch aber vor so vielen Leuten zu Spielen war schon ein klasse Gefühl  Haben aber leider nicht gewonnen, sondern so ne doofe Hardcore/Punk Band



Schade, dann klappts halt das nächste Mal. 

Zu Schulenberg: Wir waren auch noch nicht da, ich habe mich aber mal in die einschlägigen Foren eingelesen und dort steht viel Positives.

Die Strecken sollen sehr geil sein, viele schreiben, es sind die besten im ganzen Harz (von den Bikeparks), negativ ist wohl die Parkplatzsituation und der Schlepplift, wenngleich sich bei dem Thema auch die Geister scheiden, einige finden ihn geil weil er schön schnell ist.

Alles in allem hört es sich aber echt gut an, die Strecken sind doch das Wichtigste und dementsprechend der Funfaktor.

Vielleicht können ja einige die schon da waren etwas zu Schulenberg schreiben, sonst könnten Christoph und du doch am Sa. nach Schulenberg kommen, nach Hahnenklee könnt ihr doch auch noch am Sonntag, immer vorrausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## fiddel (14. September 2011)

schulenberg soll ziemlich geil sein von der strecke aber der schlepplift soll wohl lenker und sattelstütze ordentlich versauen! also nen alten schlauch und tape mitnehmen!

hahnenklee würd ich mir auchnochma überlegen...aber eig will ich ja des we drauf runter!
welcher christopher ist denn gemeint? v10chris?


----------



## Whiplash01 (14. September 2011)

fiddel schrieb:


> welcher christopher ist denn gemeint? v10chris?



dat wes ich net, ich glaube aber eher pudel chris.


----------



## fiddel (14. September 2011)

ach der pudel junge


----------



## Heartsfear (14. September 2011)

Nee, ich rede schon vom V10 Chris  Der Pudel heißt Daniel, wenn ihr den mit dem weißen Alutech meint 

Hat Schulenberg denn auf jeden Fall offen? Ich hab mal gehört, da muss man sich vorher anmelden und ne gewisse Anzahl von Leuten sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (14. September 2011)

Moinsen,
also Schulenberg is sehr gut, schön viele Wurzeln, schöne drops und das roadgap is auch sehr geil... dieses We ist offen steht zumindest auf deren Seite... wann wollt Ihr denn hin Sa o. So...???


----------



## Whiplash01 (14. September 2011)

weng schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> also Schulenberg is sehr gut, schön viele Wurzeln, schöne drops und das roadgap is auch sehr geil... dieses We ist offen steht zumindest auf deren Seite... wann wollt Ihr denn hin Sa o. So...???



@ chris: hab ich mit Lars noch nicht genau abgekaspert, ich wäre aber für Samstag, in meinem Alter braucht man(n) einen Ruhetag nach dem Biken.


----------



## Danny-128 (14. September 2011)

Bog Boog Bog Boooog ! Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur flasche Klamotten 

Wenn ich es schafffe werde ich am Sonntag iin Malente sein um ein wenig nach der Strecke zu sehen. Samstag ist 50 Jahre LTG Party da ist also Oberlippe/Unterkante angesagt  

Hauke ruf mal durch Muschi !











Erste Spyshots vom 2012 YT Tues im Bikepark Osternohe ! 
Der Cheff fährt sein neues Baby übrigens selber


----------



## A**x (14. September 2011)

Moin Jungs wer ist eig. alles in Thale gemeldet,und fährt das rennen mit 
?


----------



## Danny-128 (14. September 2011)

Ich fahre das Rennen nicht mit !


----------



## Lars-123 (14. September 2011)

@lutz: ich kann leider nur am sonntag also kein ruhetag für dich den hast du die ganze woche schon


----------



## fiddel (15. September 2011)

@danny: boaaaaaaa legggär wessen 1er is dat den schaut ja sehr frisch aus! willst du denn mit nols und mir harzruntour machen vom 24- 28?


----------



## Danny-128 (15. September 2011)

Muss leider arbeiten. Habe jetzt ja einen Job. 
Der 1. Gehört einem Menschen aus Nürnberg. Der sieht aber sehr frisch aus


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. September 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Muss leider arbeiten. Habe jetzt ja einen Job.



...ja, ja, das "wahre" Leben ist schon hart!


----------



## kosh_hh (15. September 2011)

Dies WE scheint ja große Harzreisezeit zu sein. Ist denn auch jemand an der Strecke anzutreffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heartsfear (15. September 2011)

Also, so wieâs aussieht bleiben wir doch im Norden und fahren Samstag in Malle


----------



## christophersch (15. September 2011)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> Dies WE scheint ja große Harzreisezeit zu sein. Ist denn auch jemand an der Strecke anzutreffen?



Sonntag ist bei uns Session. Lass dich doch auch mal wieder blicken! 
der andere Christopher kommt auch


----------



## fiddel (15. September 2011)

@christophersch...
wo denn genau?


----------



## christophersch (15. September 2011)

Im Westen von Hamburg. Haste Bock zu kommen?


----------



## fiddel (15. September 2011)

schick mir ma ne nachricht mit der wegbeschreibung kann gut sein das ich zeit finde!


----------



## Danny-128 (15. September 2011)

Ich versuche Sonntag in Malente zu sein.

@ Lutz 
Ne nicht direkt wenn man den richtigen Job hat!


----------



## kosh_hh (15. September 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Sonntag ist bei uns Session. Lass dich doch auch mal wieder blicken!
> der andere Christopher kommt auch



ok, dann fahr ich Sonntag zur Kiesgrube. Vielleicht schaff ich es am Samstag nach Malente.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. September 2011)

Bin Samstag in WiBe!


----------



## Danny-128 (15. September 2011)

@ Nils 

Muschiii


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. September 2011)

Komm mal mit in Harz zum ballern


----------



## Danny-128 (15. September 2011)

kann doch nicht ballern nur cruisen


----------



## Deleted 72031 (16. September 2011)

was hab ich denn hier entdeckt :
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P428djskEmk"]Trailtech DH Pro Camp 2011 - Frank Schneider      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Sanni und Chris in Thale mit´m Schneidi am Start 
Geiles Vid


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. September 2011)

topher78 schrieb:


> was hab ich denn hier entdeckt :
> Trailtech DH Pro Camp 2011 - Frank Schneider      - YouTube
> 
> Sanni und Chris in Thale mit´m Schneidi am Start
> Geiles Vid



Sehr geil , ärgert mich jetzt noch mehr das ich nicht dabei sein konnte!


----------



## kosh_hh (16. September 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Sehr geil , ärgert mich jetzt noch mehr das ich nicht dabei sein konnte!



...dafür ist dein Bremshebel aber schön sauber


----------



## sannihh (17. September 2011)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> ...dafür ist dein Bremshebel aber schön sauber



mann bist du gemein )))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (17. September 2011)

bin morgen dort!


----------



## Lars-123 (18. September 2011)

wer ist denn heute noch so in malente???


----------



## schoko404 (18. September 2011)

bin erstmal zur taufe...komme evtl. spät nachmittags nochmal rum


----------



## Lars-123 (18. September 2011)

dann bringe ich mal deine brille mit


----------



## schoko404 (18. September 2011)

...ich  bitte drum (kann's aber nicht versprechen, dass ich komme) kannst die goggle dann aber danny geben...den sehe ich fjeden noch!!


----------



## Lars-123 (18. September 2011)

alles klar werde ich dann machen


----------



## fiddel (18. September 2011)

hauke abknigger klar kommste noch!
...mach mich so gegen 12 auf die socken!


----------



## Danny-128 (19. September 2011)

Fiddel hast schon was gefunden wegen der Fähre ???

Habe mal Gestern die Preise für die Liftkarten gegeiert , sind im normalen Preisrahmen.
29 + Pfand für die Tageskarte , umso länger man dort vor hat zu fahren wird es dann auch günstiger!
Strecken gibt es da genug , mal sehen wie weit Are dann noch von da weg ist ?
Fast 500 Km bis nach Are  könnte man dann auch noch mal hin.


----------



## Lars-123 (19. September 2011)

ja norwegen oder schweden ich würde dabei sein solange es in den ferien ist!!!!
welche fähre willst du denn nehmen danny? kiel-oslo!!


----------



## fiddel (20. September 2011)

also an preise für das datum direkt komm ich noch nicht ran aber die werden sich wohl kaum von den preisen jetzt unterscheiden...

larvik hirtshals (würd ich vorschlagen) ca 150 euro - 400km mehr

vergleich:
kiel oslo ca 450 euro 

beides ist hin und rück tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (20. September 2011)

Na wenn die so teuer ist dann lieber die von D-Nemark nach Norwegen ! 
Ist ja doch schon ganz schön happig  

Klar gehts in den Ferien los ! Damit der Pagels mit kann. 
In den großen Sommerferien gehts dann los denke ich mal.


----------



## fiddel (20. September 2011)

1 und 2 ferienwoche?! 

wenn wir hier morgens losfahren sind wir abends im hafjell ist doch ganz frisch!

so wer ist dabei?!

- danny
- friedel
- lars


----------



## weng (20. September 2011)

icke auch


----------



## fiddel (20. September 2011)

sehr schön.


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. September 2011)

Oh yessss, da bin ich auch bei!


----------



## Danny-128 (20. September 2011)

Das wird ja schon mal nicht schlecht ! 
Wenn wir dann 10 Leute werden


----------



## Heartsfear (20. September 2011)

Och, wenn der olle Lutz mitkommt, bin ich auch dabei  Janee... hört sich auf jeden Fall interessant an und bock hätte ich auch!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (20. September 2011)

Wäre auch dabei! Aber ich weiß ja nie, ob da Klausuren sind


----------



## Danny-128 (20. September 2011)

Na und dann machst halt noch ein Semester.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (20. September 2011)

genau nols, komm schooon


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. September 2011)

Bei Color Line gibts Auto-Sparpakete für 49,-  für ein Auto und zwei Personen von Hirtshals nach Larvik.

http://www.colorline.de/schiffe_routen/danemark_-_norwegen/sparpakete_superspeed

Von Larvik nach Lillehammer sinds dann noch gut 320 km.


----------



## weng (20. September 2011)

Sooo Mädels wer is denn nu am We in Thale mit dabei...??? Also Christian, Sanni und meiner einer sind ab Freitag da...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (20. September 2011)

Frithjof und Ich sind ab Samstag abend da! Und bleiben dann im Harz


----------



## stylo (20. September 2011)

also nach norwegen oder schweden hätte ich auch bock,wenn ich mir nicht wieder was breche


----------



## Lars-123 (20. September 2011)

du must dir erstmal ein neues rad kaufen dirk sonst darfst du nicht mit wegen is nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (20. September 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> du must dir erstmal ein neues rad kaufen dirk sonst darfst du nicht mit wegen is nicht



du penner


----------



## Camper122222 (21. September 2011)

Also wir sind ab Fr. morgen in Thale an zutreffen!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. September 2011)

Dann macht mal nen Malente-Camp! Frithof und ich treffen dann Samstag gegen abend ein


----------



## Lars-123 (21. September 2011)

wer ist denn am sonntag so in malente????


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. September 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> wer ist denn am sonntag so in malente????



ich.....nicht, da liege ich schon am Strand und sauf Caipi!


----------



## goegolo (22. September 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> wer ist denn am sonntag so in malente????



nimm mich mit


----------



## Deleted 72031 (22. September 2011)

hey leute!!
ich werde mir urlaub nehmen (in der woche 3.10 - 7.10) und hab bock nach wibe! wer kommt mit??
wetter schaut gut aus:

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0011708

angeblich nur sonne !


----------



## Heartsfear (22. September 2011)

Ich hab da auch Urlaub save. Muss nochmal n Finanzcheck machen aber bocke hab ich. Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass das Wetter in 1,5 Wochen tatsÃ¤chlich so sein wird 
Sonntach Malle... ma shawn wieâs WÃ¤ddÃ¤ wird


----------



## Danny-128 (22. September 2011)

Habe kein frei also bin ich nicht dabei !


----------



## schoko404 (22. September 2011)

Lars und ich sind Samstag in Hahnenklee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (22. September 2011)

topher78 schrieb:


> hey leute!!
> ich werde mir urlaub nehmen (in der woche 3.10 - 7.10) und hab bock nach wibe! wer kommt mit??
> wetter schaut gut aus:
> 
> ...



Ich würde kommen!!! Hoffe ich habe bis dahin neue Dichtungen für meine Gabel...Und ihr kommt dann auch mal nach Willingen


----------



## stylo (23. September 2011)

@Danny...also bist samstag in bistensee???


----------



## Deleted 72031 (23. September 2011)

@Nils: willingen bin ich dann diesmal dabei . Ich hab voll bock! 
wie lange wollen wir eigentlich?? von mir aus so lang, wie möglich!


----------



## Lars-123 (25. September 2011)

wer ist denn heute im schönen malente zugange??????


----------



## Lars-123 (25. September 2011)

sind denn alle leute in thale heile geblieben???


----------



## rude'cRiZ (26. September 2011)

Jemand heute vormittag da?? bin von 11 - 14 uhr da!


----------



## kosh_hh (26. September 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> sind denn alle leute in thale heile geblieben???



sofern alle gut nach Hause gekommen sind - ja. War ein richtig gutes WE in Thale. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## weng (26. September 2011)

ffjeden war ein Hammer WE super geiles Wetter und die Stimmung war grandios... ne Menge Zuschauer im Wald und im Zielbereich die richtig ALARM gemacht haben...


----------



## trafko (27. September 2011)

freut mich jungs und mädels... hab euch die daumen gedrückt. end kacke das ich nich dabei sein konnte und das bei dem wetter  also ich wäre dieses we auch bei willingen und winterberg dabei!!! wer wollte da jetzt nochmal hin außer christopher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heartsfear (27. September 2011)

Ich... aber wir wollten erst Montag los. Kein Plan, ob Lutz auch noch mitwollte?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. September 2011)

So! Bin jetzt auch wieder zu Hause ausm Harz!

Thale war geil!
Braunlage war geil! Bis auf, dass ich meine BOS geschrottet habe
Und Hahnenklee war auch geil!

Bestes Wetter und alle heil geblieben, bis auf ein bisschen Material!


Sagt mal an, wann ihr in Winterberg oder Willingen seid, dann komm ich auch vorbei! Muss nur nächste Woche gucken, unter der Woche wirds schwierig. Aber vielleicht bekomm ich noch einen Tag frei zum biken


----------



## Danny-128 (27. September 2011)

Scheiß Studenten


----------



## fiddel (27. September 2011)

haha ja!

braunlage racetrack der hammer 
rest auch wunderbar aber mehr als 5 abfahren ist schon hart!

hahnenklee wunderbar!

jmd übermorgen in malente?


----------



## Danny-128 (28. September 2011)

Ne muss arbeiten.


----------



## fiddel (28. September 2011)

mit dir rechne ich schon ganet mehr...daniel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (28. September 2011)

Das ist auch gut so... Frithjof


----------



## Heartsfear (28. September 2011)

@ Nils: Winterberg ist der DH Track ab dem 2 Steinfeld für dieses jahr wohl erstmal gesperrt, daher heizen wir in den Harz  Montag früh los...Mittwoch abend oder Donnerstag zurück.


----------



## Lars-123 (28. September 2011)

Wer ist denn am Samstag so in Malente


----------



## schoko404 (28. September 2011)

Also Schulenberg hat nur noch dieses Wochenende (inkl. Montag) geöffnet und dann ist Saisonschluß.Ich werde daher am We noch mal dort sein.


----------



## Danny-128 (28. September 2011)

Hauke das ist aber nicht nett von dir ! Naja was solls , dachte wir fahren dann mal zusammen wo hin. Habe dir ja gesagt das ich nie wieder nach Schulenberg fahre wegen dem guten Lift.
Egal dann treffe ich mich am Samstag mit Lars in Malente  Spaten einpacken ???


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. September 2011)

Gelbe Pedalen und gelbe Transition Schriftzüge fehlen noch Iwie fehlt da das Gelb in der Mitte vom Rad...

Der Lenker sieht aber eher Orange aus


----------



## Danny-128 (28. September 2011)

der lenker ist gelb glaube mir !
es kommen auf keinen fall gelbe Pedalen oder Schriftzüge dran  :kotz:


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. September 2011)

Ich hätte es ja auch komplett schwarz gelassen...SOOO will ich damit auch nicht mehr fahren

Ich fahre am Wochenende nach Willingen, kommste auch?


----------



## Danny-128 (28. September 2011)

Ne brauch dann eine fahrgelegenheit ! holst mich dann ab oda


----------



## schoko404 (28. September 2011)

nun komm danny...alte sattelstütze an die transe..nen schauch drum und ab nach schwulenberg. sooo schlimm ist der lift nun auch nicht. Können ja noch nen Tag Hahnenklee oder so einplanen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ime1980 (28. September 2011)

Danny. Schulenberg is 1000mal geiler als Hahnenklee. Wann fahrt ihr denn? Vielleicht komm ich hinterher.


----------



## trafko (30. September 2011)

hmmm wäre am sonntah in schulenberg auch dabei !!!!


----------



## weng (30. September 2011)

ich hab auch bock auf schulenberg, würd mitkommen, wenn mich einer mitnimmt BITTE BITTE BITTE


----------



## The_Edge (30. September 2011)

sind am wochenende auch im harz und sonntag schulenberg wäre mal ne astreine maßnahme!


----------



## trafko (30. September 2011)

das hört sich doch sehr gut an...nehmt ihr denn evtl den mongo mit ^^


----------



## The_Edge (30. September 2011)

hab noch nicht mit mit ihm gesprochen, aber er hat ja bestimmt wieder verpflichtungen und wir fahren ja schon morgen los.


----------



## toddy2017 (1. Oktober 2011)

hey juungens, morgen jemand in malle oder seid ihr alle ausgeflogen??
wird so gegen mittag da sein.


----------



## toddy2017 (1. Oktober 2011)

alle im harz wa?! so´n scheiß und ich muss hier wieder im norden rum eiern..


----------



## trail_pilot (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo toddy2017, ich bin morgen ab späten vormittag auf der Strecke.
Getroffen hatten wir uns dort ja schon mal zufällig vor einigen Wochen ... die Geschichte mit dem Brett ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy2017 (1. Oktober 2011)

ahh, ja ich weiß schon..
schön, denn bin ich ja doch nicht ganz allein da.


----------



## Lars-123 (2. Oktober 2011)

Wer ist denn Morgen in Malente zum Biken????? Freiwillige vor


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Oktober 2011)

mir ist da wenn du dann kommst!


----------



## Lars-123 (2. Oktober 2011)

ich schaffe es morgen doch nicht. ich habe vorhin erfahren das ich morgen beruflich einmal nach holland fahren muss


----------



## christophersch (3. Oktober 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> ich schaffe es morgen doch nicht. ich habe vorhin erfahren das ich morgen beruflich einmal nach holland fahren muss



Bist du bei der Bergplanung involviert? 
Und designst du die zukünftigen DH Strecken des 2k' ers??!!


----------



## weng (3. Oktober 2011)

Gestern in Schulenberg, nichts dolles, nicht geschnitten und Musik gibt es auch nicht...
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16742


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (3. Oktober 2011)




----------



## stylo (3. Oktober 2011)

hier anderes thema mal,wie heißt der zielort für nächstes jahr norway???


----------



## Mr_Banyan (3. Oktober 2011)

Norway ist geplant(in Gedanken)... ob es dann wirklich umgesetzt wird, wird sich bald zeigen!


----------



## stylo (3. Oktober 2011)

@der hofnarr.........oh ja ich will mit!!!!!!!!und nein es wird sich nicht wieder beim "FUSSBALL" die hand gebrochen


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Oktober 2011)

Wollen wir es mal hoffen  
Dann brauchst du aber noch eine neues Bike  sonst darfst nicht mit Juungee


----------



## stylo (3. Oktober 2011)

Ach ja da wären ja noch diese voraussetzung fürn club 
Bin stark am arbeiten fürn neues!!!!!


----------



## schoko404 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab dir schon mal eins rausgesucht Dirk! Sogar mit Fender!
http://www.real-onlineshop.de/reals...01001/P/SF000000_SF250000_SF250300_SF250301/1


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Oktober 2011)

Spass auf 2 Rädern mal anders 

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/tYQHGN_BTNVF_MuqpvA5SA?feat=directlink


----------



## Lars-123 (3. Oktober 2011)

Morgen jemand da zum Fahren?????


----------



## stylo (3. Oktober 2011)

Danke hauke Du Penner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (5. Oktober 2011)

ich hab hier etwas durchgemistet.

weng und danny-128 sind wegen bedrohung von usern und aufruf zu straftaten für 2 monate gesperrt.

kommt so etwas noch einmal vor ist die sperre endgültig und es werden u.u. rechtliche schritte eingeleitet.

mfg
ZeFlo


----------



## fiddel (5. Oktober 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/104423036334783/


----------



## Whiplash01 (5. Oktober 2011)

fiddel schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/104423036334783/



"Anfrage versendet"


----------



## swe68 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mal wieder aufgeräumt.
Den Thread im KTWR haben sowohl tvaellen als auch ich als Satire empfunden. Wenn andere das nicht so sehen, ist der normale Weg, so etwas zu melden und den Grund der Meldung zu erklären.
Es geht auf gar keinen Fall, dem betreffenden Forenmitglied zu drohen. Da kenne weder ich noch andere Moderatoren Spass.
Außerdem: Jeder User hier hat so etwas wie Privatsphäre. Nachforschungen und Veröffentlichung von Links, die angeblich ebenfalls den User betreffen, finde ich persönlich unsägliches Verhalten.
Und: Ich habe eben keine weiteren Sperren ausgesprochen.
Ich hoffe, dass in diesem Thread nun wieder normale Zustände herrschen und ich das dann auch nicht muss.


----------



## stylo (5. Oktober 2011)

alter was hier los ist,nee nee nee du


----------



## schoko404 (5. Oktober 2011)

nenn mich noch einmal "penner" und du bist der nächste der "fliegt"...juuunge!!!!


----------



## stylo (5. Oktober 2011)

schoko404 schrieb:


> nenn mich noch einmal "penner" und du bist der nächste der "fliegt"...juuunge!!!!



schei55e sorry hauke,war nicht meine absicht


----------



## schoko404 (5. Oktober 2011)

Entschuldigung angenommen Freunde?!


----------



## stylo (5. Oktober 2011)

FREUNDE!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (5. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schön!! 

Nun mal wieder zurück:
Saisonabschluss in Winterberg ist am 06.11.2011 (Sonntag)
Danny und ich wollen wohl nochmal hin...wer kommt mit (Samstag oder so)


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin aufjeden wieder dabei!!!

Wie ist Dannys Zweitaccount? Weiberheld2?


----------



## fiddel (5. Oktober 2011)

jo denk auchmal dabei!


----------



## Lars-123 (6. Oktober 2011)

In dem Forum wird es ja immer besser, sobald mal Meinungsverschiedenheiten auftauchen, wird von dem lieben ibc forum team gleich alles gelöscht und von einem einzelnen Menschen die Leute bestraft was für eine herrliche Diktatur. Wo bleibt denn da das recht auf freie meinungsäußerung!!!! Differenzen gibt es immer mal wieder, und ist kein grund so durchzugreifen. Vielleicht fliege ich ja jetzt auch raus weil ich eine Meinung gegen euch abgegeben habe!!!!





Winterberg bin ich dann auch dabei.


----------



## Whiplash01 (6. Oktober 2011)

Nochmal Winterberg?? Wie geil, da bin ich auch auf jeden Fall dabei, dafür verschiebe ich sogar meinen OP - Termin!


----------



## Undergroundace (6. Oktober 2011)

Nix da Weiberheld  

Dank meines Bruders kann ich mich doch noch im Forum rumtreiben  
Der ist auch angemeldet aber nutzt ihn ja nicht mehr da er auch kein Fahrrad mehr fährt , so wie ich eigentlich  

Ja Winterberch geht steil oda ???

Dann nochmal eine Frage bzgl. Haus in D-Nemark mieten für ein Wochenende und Saisonabschiedssaufen veranstelten mit Burger Party und Video glotzen. 

Dann sollte noch das all Jährliche GoKart Renne stattfinden zum Saisonabschluss !!!

MAcht euch mal Gedanken für ein Termin.

MfG. 

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (7. Oktober 2011)

juhu beim gokart-renn bin ich gern dabei


----------



## ime1980 (7. Oktober 2011)

Da mach ich auch mit;-)


----------



## Lars-123 (7. Oktober 2011)

Ist denn morgen einer in Malente zum biken????


----------



## schoko404 (7. Oktober 2011)

Niemals!!!


----------



## Undergroundace (7. Oktober 2011)

Muss Morgen wieder Arbeiten ! Haben ein Eilauftrag da der muss fertig werden.
Stand heute den ganzen Tag an der Drehmaschine und habe die Rahmen vorbereitet , Juungee ! 
Kannst ja mal abends rumkommen auf ein Döner


----------



## Lars-123 (7. Oktober 2011)

ich werde jetzt erstmal ein schönes könig ludwig trinken


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. Oktober 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> ich werde jetzt erstmal ein schönes könig ludwig trinken



Sack!!


----------



## rude'cRiZ (8. Oktober 2011)

ich wäre heute da...wer noch??


----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute!

Ich war leider noch nie in Malente, werde es heute auch nicht schaffen...aber ist es wirklich ein offizieller DH-Spot der das ganze Jahr genutzt werden darf, mit Protektoren versteht sich ! ? !
Ich möchte gerne, wenn ich n neuen Oberkörper-Panzer habe mal vorbeifahren, komm aus HH. 

Ich hoff, dass das noch was wird bei dem raschen Temperatursturz ...

Ich meld mich wenn es konkret wird, dass ich zu euch komm, sonst freu ich mich über ne Antwort 

bis denn


----------



## Lars-123 (8. Oktober 2011)

so wer von euch muschis ist denn morgen mal am start in malente?? ich werde so um 12uhr mal da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Undergroundace (8. Oktober 2011)

@ Hamburger Berg 

Kein Ding kannst immer fahren wann du lust hast ! 
Und das Wetter ist gerade perfekt für Malente zum biken , also auf gehts.

@ Lars 

Kann ich noch nicht 100% zusagen 


Hier mal mein Arbeitsplatz


----------



## Lars-123 (8. Oktober 2011)

die Drehbank hat aber auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem buckel aber cool.


----------



## Undergroundace (8. Oktober 2011)

ja das stimmt läuft aber sauber wie ein Uhrwerk !


----------



## goegolo (8. Oktober 2011)

Ein beneidenswerter Arbeitsplatz 

@Lars: Wie wär's denn zur Abwechslung mit der Dirtforce morgen?


----------



## Lars-123 (8. Oktober 2011)

sieht schlecht aus da wir montag morgen nach mallorca fliegen


----------



## fiddel (9. Oktober 2011)

wieso sind n alle auf malle?! 3 kollegen sind auch grad da...


----------



## toddy2017 (9. Oktober 2011)

ey juunge, den arbeitsplatz hätt ich auch gern  mein neuer job ****t mich voll ab..
keine zeit für nichts mehr und die kohle stimmt auch nicht.. kotz!!


----------



## Undergroundace (10. Oktober 2011)

@ Dirk 

Falls du noch mal Radfahren gehst und dir mal der Gedanke kommt ich brauch mal was neues 

Hier mal ein Link

Kostet 1450 â¬ mit Vivid DÃ¤mpfer

Und hier mal der Link um sein Bike schÃ¶n einzupacken damit die Chainstays keine Kratzer bekommen 

Link

Habe ich selb er am Bike ! Top Sache das


----------



## stylo (10. Oktober 2011)

oh alter schwede das ist ja mal nen hamme preis würde ich mal so sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (10. Oktober 2011)

also ich würde sagen... vorfreude is die schönste freude ...es schaut da oben in norwegen echt vielversprechend aus 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16920


----------



## Mr_Banyan (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja


----------



## fiddel (12. Oktober 2011)

ist hier schon winterpause????


wieisn derplan für winterberg am fr. den 4. los und am 6 zurück oder verlängertes we??


----------



## Mr_Banyan (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich mache es ganz klar vom Wetter abhängig



Fährt dieses We jemand in Malente herum?? Wetter sollte passen!


----------



## Whiplash01 (13. Oktober 2011)

@ Marc: ich wollte Samstag nachmittag für 1-2 Stunden nach Male.


----------



## rude'cRiZ (13. Oktober 2011)

wäre samstag auch da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ihsamwiis (13. Oktober 2011)

moinsen der mongo is wieder da


----------



## Mr_Banyan (13. Oktober 2011)

haha,moin


----------



## kosh_hh (14. Oktober 2011)

ihsamwiis schrieb:


> moinsen der mongo is wieder da



aha, ich dachte der hat Stubenarrest mit Taschengeldentzug


----------



## Whiplash01 (14. Oktober 2011)

Möchte dieses Jahr noch jemand nach Willingen, der Lift läuft ja noch für Biker bis zum 07.11. - dieses WE zum Beispiel??


----------



## fiddel (14. Oktober 2011)

morgen malente bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. Oktober 2011)

Habe kein Auto, ich komme morgen nicht!!


----------



## Lars-123 (15. Oktober 2011)

wer ist denn morgen so in malotze???


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. Oktober 2011)

Also wer kommt jetzt alles mit zum Saisonabschluss in Winterberg, Willingen und bei Gelegenheit nochmal in und um Dortmund bisschen heizen

Frithjof und Danny sind dabei!
Wer kommt denn noch mit und ist keine Muschi!?


----------



## ime1980 (15. Oktober 2011)

Wann denn?


----------



## schoko404 (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin keine Muschi,...also DABEI 
Sollten nur mal den Zeitraum abstecken...also SA hinfahren und Willingen und SO dann Winterberg oder nur SA Winterberg und abends zurück....oder oder oder

Mir ist es ziemlich egal...Chris könnte halt nur am SO....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. Oktober 2011)

Also da Winterberg vorraussichtlich bis zum 6.November haben wir angepeilt am 4.-6.November! Aufjedenfall 1 Tag Winterberg und 1 Tag Willingen, wäre mein Vorschlag! Danny wollte vielleicht ein bisschen länger bleiben, wenn er Urlaub hat und dann könnte ich euch noch ein paar schöne Trails vor meiner Haustür zeigen!


----------



## fiddel (15. Oktober 2011)

jo ich schließ mich danny dann notgedrungen an und wär auch dabei dortmund unsicher zu machen!


----------



## Undergroundace (15. Oktober 2011)

@ Fiddel 

 

So muss dat 

Lars sein OldOpelgeschoß langweilt sich in der Garage und will mal wieder auf die Piste !!!


----------



## fiddel (16. Oktober 2011)

danny was geht heut?,...anner strecke?...nen bisschen schaufeln oder wat?!


----------



## Deleted 72031 (17. Oktober 2011)

fiddel!! wat ist denn mit den foddos vom samstach?? ich guck und
guck und seh nix


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. Oktober 2011)

schoko404 schrieb:


> Ich bin keine Muschi,...also DABEI
> Sollten nur mal den Zeitraum abstecken...also SA hinfahren und Willingen und SO dann Winterberg oder nur SA Winterberg und abends zurück....oder oder oder
> 
> Mir ist es ziemlich egal...Chris könnte halt nur am SO....



Ich bin zwar ne Muschi.... aber trotzdem dabei! 

Ich wäre auch für SA und SO, eine Tag Willingen und ein Tag Wibe.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (17. Oktober 2011)

Geil!

Dann sind wir schon 5

-Danny
-Fiddel
-Hauke
-Lutz
-und mir!


----------



## ime1980 (17. Oktober 2011)

Wär auch am Start


----------



## Mr_Banyan (18. Oktober 2011)

Viel zu kalt *brrrrr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## relias (20. Oktober 2011)

moin moin leutz

gibts hier im hohen norden auch läden die protektoren und helme verkaufen? ab hamburg aufwärts?
ich such mich kaputt und find nix. online kaufen, anprobieren, zurückschicken kommt für mich nicht in frage. und mit universal größen is dat bei mir auch nich so rosig


----------



## coma1976 (20. Oktober 2011)

cnc und tnc in hh fällt mir so spontan ein


----------



## Lars-123 (20. Oktober 2011)

Oder Melahn in Kaltenkirchen hat auch viele sachen da.


----------



## schoko404 (20. Oktober 2011)

Oder Fahrrad Goebel in Pinneberg!


----------



## relias (20. Oktober 2011)

cnc hat ich auch schon gefunden aber die schreiben ja das sie nur online verkaufen.

werd dann mal tnc und melan besuchen. danke für die info =)


----------



## Undergroundace (20. Oktober 2011)

hier hier ... 

Was ist nun mit Kartfahren ? 

Müssen langsam mal ein Termin festsetzen um die Bahn dann wieder zu Mieten für eine Stunde ! 
Wenn wir allerdings nur 5 Leute sind lohnt das nicht wirklich .
Also Leute gebt euch mal ein Ruck , letztes mala war es sehr geil und hat viel Spaß gemacht.
Cris , Marc , Miner einer  sind am Start , ach ja Tobi wollte auch !

Dann noch mal  zum Thema Wochenende in Dänemark Hütte mieten und ein kleines Gelage veranstalen wer würde da mit machen ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy2017 (20. Oktober 2011)

kartfahren?! Wie, was, wann, wo?? wäre da auch dabei..


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Oktober 2011)

Hätte schon bock, bin nur ab ende November wech bis Weihnachten, deswegen noch ein großes ? bei mir!!


----------



## kosh_hh (21. Oktober 2011)

Kartfahren = dabei

Dänemark nicht - reicht, wenn ich euch beim biken sehe


----------



## fiddel (21. Oktober 2011)

heut noch jmd da?

kart fahren bin ich dabei und dk auch wenns alles terminlich passt!


----------



## Lars-123 (21. Oktober 2011)

ich bin beim kartfahren auch dabei und wer ist dieses wochenende in malente zum biken???


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Oktober 2011)

Kart fahren kommt drauf an wann, Dänemark dito.

@ Lars: Ich bin auf jeden Fall am Sonntag da!


----------



## trafko (22. Oktober 2011)

kart bin ich wieder dabei! war geil letztes mal...und dänemark unter vorbehalt auch ! je nachdem wie der abend verläuft bin ich morgen auch auf der strecke. so alle punkte abgehackt


----------



## Whiplash01 (25. Oktober 2011)

Wat isn hier los, schon alle in Winterstarre, oder nur noch bei "Gesichtsbuch"??


----------



## Undergroundace (25. Oktober 2011)

Ähhh Facepalmbook ! Niemals werde ich mich da anmelden ....

Aber winterstarre trifft es ziemlich gut


----------



## Whiplash01 (26. Oktober 2011)

Undergroundace schrieb:


> Ähhh Facepalmbook ! Niemals werde ich mich da anmelden ....
> 
> Aber winterstarre trifft es ziemlich gut



Dann verpasst du aber ne Menge, so wie es aussieht, geht der Punk nun dort ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ihsamwiis (26. Oktober 2011)

Nene... Winterdebris, Hab richtig BOCK auf winterberg aber hab keinen für den Laden, muss ma sehen wie ich das mache...


----------



## Lars-123 (26. Oktober 2011)

wie wäre mit licht aus machen und tür abschließen


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (26. Oktober 2011)

Kart bin ich dabei!
Dänemark nicht.

Saisonabschuss in Winterberg/Willingen auch, Juuunge!


----------



## ime1980 (26. Oktober 2011)

Beim Kartfahren würd ich mich mal mit anschließen. Hätte mal wieder Bock ne Runde zu heizen.


----------



## Undergroundace (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute ! 

Freunde des Kartsports seid aufmerksam !!!!

*Wir haben die Bahn in Bispingen am 26.11.2011 von 18 bis 19 Uhr gebucht , d.h. wir sollten mindestens 12 Leute zusammen bekommen, müssen .
Und alle sollten eine 1/2 Stunde vor Beginn da sein !*

Weiterhin wird folgendes Equiment benötigt :

Helm 
Handschuhe
Dicker Pulli 
GoPro 
Mächtige Cochones 
Ein Fahrer Gewichtum die 100 Kg / Sonst wird es unfair 
Condome 
Geld 
Spaß 
Und sich selbst 

Das war es im großen und ganzen  

Festehende Fahrer sind 

Cris , Otto , Marc , Danny , Cris`s Bruda , Kumpel`s , .............


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (26. Oktober 2011)

Hab grade nachgeguckt...63 Europas für ne Stunde..hab eig kein Geld für, wenn ich dann noch aus DO hinfahren müsste!

Ich muss ja als überarbeiteter Stundent noch in Urlaub fahren


----------



## Mr_Banyan (26. Oktober 2011)

Jaa, kart hört sich gut an! Kann ich zwar nicht so, aber euch ramme ich alle ab!


----------



## Lars-123 (26. Oktober 2011)

dirk macht das auch immer so, die lusche


----------



## stylo (27. Oktober 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> dirk macht das auch immer so, die lusche



wat is da los lars,ich bin immer der fairste,hat man doch gesehen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Undergroundace (28. Oktober 2011)

Sind denn hier wirklich alle eingepennt oder ist mtb-news uncool geworden? 
Kann doch nicht so schwer sein mal zu sagen ob er Zeit hat. 
Das ist wichtig für die Buchung , sonst kann ich es gleich wieder stornieren wenn nicht genug zusammen kommen.


----------



## Whiplash01 (28. Oktober 2011)

@ Danny, ik hab zwar Zeit, bin da aber grade wieder frisch operiert, daher kann ich nicht mit Kart fahren. 

Steht schon ein Termin für DK?


----------



## Lars-123 (28. Oktober 2011)

wer ist morgen in malle zum biken?


----------



## ihsamwiis (28. Oktober 2011)

Also stand der dinge beim kartfahren ist: Danny, Patrick, OTTO, Christian(KOSH), Lars, Marc, Tobi, Alex, Frithjof, mein Bruder+1, Sören weiss noch nicht ob er zeit hat,Sanny is auch noch am überlegen...
Hoffe ich hab keinen vergessen...Achja ich werd Jesko nochmal fragen...

Dirk was ist mit DIR...???????

20 Leute können wir max. sein um so mehr desto billiger für ALLE


----------



## toddy2017 (28. Oktober 2011)

ich hab schon bock, ist aber zu weit weg für mich, rein von den kosten her..
also scheide ich leider aus.


----------



## schoko404 (28. Oktober 2011)

So...ich kann auch endlich zusagen! Bin dabei!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Undergroundace (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Lutz ! 

Nein ein Termn für DK steht noch nicht , leider .

Aber ich kann dir sagen das an meinem Geburtstag ein Termin steht für DK. 
Da Lade ich dann mal ein wer drauf Bock hat soll kommen


----------



## sannihh (28. Oktober 2011)

Sanni hat fertig überlegt und ist beim Kartfahren dabei, war ja ein Mordsgaudi letztesmal


----------



## A**x (29. Oktober 2011)

Tobi und ich sind auch Kart fahren dabei ;-) !


----------



## fiddel (30. Oktober 2011)

so hab hier noch magnus klar gemacht fürs kart fahren, nen kollege!


so nun mal ans nächste wochenende wie siehts aus wir haben mal angedacht nen ahus zu mieten aber dafür müssten wir mal wissen wer alles auf jeden dabei ist!
wenn ihr komplett dagegen seit und campen wollt dann brauchen wir uns da ja nich drum zu kümmern...

also:

1. danny
2. hauke
3. cris
4. nols
5. friedel

...weiter bitte kopieren und sich dazutragen!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. Oktober 2011)

Kennt jemand nen knackiges Haus für uns alle in Winterbersch?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (30. Oktober 2011)

Oh  Oh, ich habe einen ganz wichtigen Termin am 26.11 vergessen!!!!!! Werde leider nicht zum Kart fahren mitkommen können. Die Frauen reagieren da ganz komisch.....(Hochzeitstag)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WiBe entscheide ich mal kurzfristig...(Wetter und so)!!


----------



## Undergroundace (30. Oktober 2011)

@ Fiddel 

Also wir müssen uns ja kein Haus mieten , wenn es nicht anders geht schauen wir mal in der Jugendherberge rein.
Cris kann erst am Sonntag da keiner seinen Laden am Samstag öffnet , also muss er das selbst machen.

@ Marc 

Du drückst dich aber auch vor allem   ab 18 Uhr ist der Hochszeitstag vorbei , da musst du schon in der Halle sein ! 
Nadja wird das schon verstehen  

Heute war ein schöner Tag ! Endlcih mal wieder mit dem Rad im Wald gewesen


----------



## Whiplash01 (30. Oktober 2011)

In die Jugendherberge kriegt mich keiner mehr, fand das echt übel das letzte Mal und dann gemessen an dem Gebotenen auch nicht mehr wirklich günstig.

Haus wäre schon nicht schlecht, müsste dann aber schon ne große Hüte werden, weil wohl doch einige zusammen kommen.

Hat einer von euch die Telefonnummer von der Pension beim Schnitzel Blitz, vielleicht gibts da ja noch freie Zimmer.


----------



## ihsamwiis (31. Oktober 2011)

@ Marc... DU KOMMST MIT wir haben den Termin nur für DICH so früh gebucht; da DU ja im Dezember nicht da bist... also was sagt uns das,  SCHEIDUNG


----------



## Mr_Banyan (1. November 2011)

Finde ich auch richtig gut, dass der Termin noch zeitgerecht ist!! Aber irgendwie habe ich mir es schon gedacht," irgendetwas war doch  am 26.11" Bis ich den Termin zu Hause verkündet hatte... da viel der letzte Groschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (1. November 2011)

so wies jetzt ausschaut werd ich mich wohl ma in der pension blitz einnisten von fr bis so

den trip weiter zu nols kann ich leider nicht weiter durchzieh muss am montag auf jeden wieder arbeiten


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. November 2011)

JO JO! Ihr Feudel der Leidenschaft!

Wann kommt ihr denn am Wochenende? Am Freitag abend schon oder erst Samstag in aller frühe?


----------



## schoko404 (2. November 2011)

Danny und ich fahren Samstag Morgen gaaaanz früh los! (so gg. 11Uhr)

Habt ihr schon irgendwo eingecheckt??? Soweit ich weiß bietet der Schnitzel-Blitz nur Doppelzimmer an


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. November 2011)

Waaas? Um 11?

Ich bin halt am überlegen mit Frithof am Freitag Abend oder am Samstag morgen zu kommen!


----------



## schoko404 (2. November 2011)

Scherz! Also Freitag Abend schaffen Danny und ich das nicht...bin selber erst gg. 20 Uhr zu Hause. Werden dann Samstag Morgen starten sodass wir gg 11Uhr da sind...denke ich mal.


----------



## Lars-123 (3. November 2011)

ich komme dann am sonntag morgen mit cris nach willingen


----------



## Whiplash01 (3. November 2011)

Ich hab für die nacht vom 05. auf den 06. beim Schnitzel Blitz ein Doppelzimmer gebucht und noch Platz für eine Person, wer also noch keine Bleibe hat, MELDEN!!!


----------



## ihsamwiis (3. November 2011)




----------



## fiddel (3. November 2011)

jo werd am sa morgen mit nols in winterberg aufschlagen!...wann?...ma gucken wie gut das rotlich am fr schmeckt!
und dann von sa. auf so. im blitz penn am so. dann anch willingen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (3. November 2011)

lutz eventuell komme ich auf dich zurück


----------



## Undergroundace (6. November 2011)

Geil war's heut. Jungs nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. November 2011)

Hammer geil, Juuunge!


----------



## fiddel (7. November 2011)

sehr geiles we jonge!
freu mir auf nächstes mal!


----------



## ihsamwiis (7. November 2011)

kann ich nur bestätigen, auch wenn ich nur ein tag da war... hammer tag in willingen


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. November 2011)

Jo Kinners , war ein hammer wochenende und für mich ein perfekter saisonabschluss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (7. November 2011)

es wäre perfekt gewesen, wenn gewisse muschis lust zum kartfahren gehabt hätten


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. November 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> es wäre perfekt gewesen, wenn gewisse muschis lust zum kartfahren gehabt hätten


----------



## schoko404 (7. November 2011)

@LutscherLars: Lust war da, aber zeitlich war es zu eng...
Außerdem haben wir es nicht nötig vor unserem Kartrennen in 3 Wochen zu trainieren! 

Das WE war wirklich genial! Schöner Abschluss mit dem "GemüseRap" und "Tanz im Viereck"


----------



## Undergroundace (7. November 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaggmFh3yZ8&feature=related"]Wir tanzen im Viereck      - YouTube[/nomedia]
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/<iframe width=


----------



## schoko404 (7. November 2011)

ohrwurmgefahr!!


----------



## trafko (7. November 2011)

hauke da hast du voll recht ....deswegen war das hier unvermeidbar 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17501


----------



## Undergroundace (7. November 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/115319401216284950499/SaisonAbschluss0611112026


----------



## fiddel (8. November 2011)

jonge 
wie is das mit der iron horse sunday größe?
bn 1.76cm...sach ma an L?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. November 2011)

M würde ich nehmen, da du ja eh auf "KLEINE" stehst


----------



## essential (8. November 2011)

ich bin 180cm und bin das in grösse m gefahren. bin in zwei wochen wieder in lübeck und wollte dann wohl in malente rumschauen. wenn ich noch platz im pkw habe und du vor ort bist schau es dir in m mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (8. November 2011)

fiddel schrieb:


> jonge
> wie is das mit der iron horse sunday größe?
> bn 1.76cm...sach ma an L?



... bei deinen kurzen Beinen reicht locker S!


----------



## fiddel (8. November 2011)

@ jossi das ganz cool...hab dir doch auch schon gestern ne mail geschrieben fällt mir grad auf


----------



## christophersch (9. November 2011)

fiddel schrieb:


> jonge
> wie is das mit der iron horse sunday größe?
> bn 1.76cm...sach ma an L?



Ich würde "M" nehmen. Da es eh ein DHler ist, der Laufruhe mit sich bringt, würde ich keine Nummer zu groß nehmen. Sonst ist dat Ding nicht mehr verspielt genug um damit zu hüpfen.


----------



## sannihh (9. November 2011)

Wer ist am We in Malente ?


----------



## Lars-123 (9. November 2011)

Ich bin am we in Malente, wenn sich das Wetter hält.


----------



## essential (10. November 2011)

Wenn Du es Dir näher anschauen willst bringe ich den Rahmen gerne mit.

Bin das Wochenende um den 19/20 und 26/27 November in Lübeck und würde auch in Malente rumschauen wollen.


----------



## Lars-123 (11. November 2011)

wer ist denn am sonntag noch so in malotze anzutreffen???


----------



## christophersch (11. November 2011)

habts ihr nicht mal Lust bei uns am Spot zu hüpfen? Wir sind am Sonntag da...


----------



## Lars-123 (11. November 2011)

wo ist denn eurer spot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (11. November 2011)

Hamburg


----------



## Lars-123 (11. November 2011)

verarschen kann ich mich alleine


----------



## christophersch (11. November 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> verarschen kann ich mich alleine



haha! klar, hätte man sich dann doch denken können. Aber ich möchte keine konkrete Adresse reinschreiben. Hast ne PN


----------



## Undergroundace (13. November 2011)

Heute war es richtig geil in Malente , das Wetter die Sonne und vor allem dingen die Strecke.
Der Freeride hat richtig Laune gemacht , auch wenn ich ein paar Bodenproben genommen habe was an den Schwalbe Reifen liegt die sowas von schlecht sind das ich mir nie im Leben welche kaufen würde


----------



## akami (13. November 2011)

Moin! - Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen...

Ich habe in mein V.SX jetzt einen Coil-Dämpfer gebaut und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Er hat momentan eine 450x2.37 Stahlfeder verbaut. Für "Leerfahrten" oder nur leicht
bepackt super aber für längere Touren mit Gepäck und auch höheren Sprüngen brauche
ich eine 550er. Nun hätte ich die Option auf eine Titanfeder. Diese ist im Hub allerdings
größer mit 2.75. Wie sieht es aus, kann ich die bedenkenlos verbauen oder ist dann die
Endprogression zu gering? Erbitte Hilfe...


Danke,
Philip


----------



## trafko (13. November 2011)

mensch danny hast es ja langsam raus mitm fotofieren wa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (13. November 2011)

Undergroundace schrieb:


> Heute war es richtig geil in Malente , das Wetter die Sonne und vor allem dingen die Strecke.
> Der Freeride hat richtig Laune gemacht , auch wenn ich ein paar Bodenproben genommen habe was an den Schwalbe Reifen liegt die sowas von schlecht sind das ich mir nie im Leben welche kaufen würde



Schöne Bilder. Darf man mal fragen, welche Schwalbe Reifen du drauf hast??


----------



## christophersch (13. November 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Moin! - Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen...
> 
> Ich habe in mein V.SX jetzt einen Coil-Dämpfer gebaut und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
> Er hat momentan eine 450x2.37 Stahlfeder verbaut. Für "Leerfahrten" oder nur leicht
> ...



Kannst du mMn bedenkenlos tun. Sofern sie von der Länge passt


----------



## Mr_Banyan (13. November 2011)

Was fährst Du da überhaupt für ein Rad danny? Was neues??


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (14. November 2011)

Top Secret!

Jaaa, Danny, so langsam verschwindet die ewige Unschärfe


----------



## Whiplash01 (14. November 2011)

Alle die noch ne Go Pro suchen, bei Groupon gibts das Teil aktuell neu inkl. Befestigungsmat. für 199,- 

http://www.groupon.de/deals/online-deal/funsport-de/1512628


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (14. November 2011)

Etwas unkomplizierter

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/GoPro-Action-Camera-Helmet-GOP-CHDHH-001/dp/B002VA56I8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321264811&sr=8-1"]GoPro Action Camera Helmet Hero, black: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]


----------



## Undergroundace (14. November 2011)

> Darf man mal fragen, welche Schwalbe Reifen du drauf hast??


Klar FatAl bert Reifen ! Sind das mieseste waw man fahren kann , so wie alle anderen Reifen von Schwalbe  

@ Marc 

Klar Joonge das ist ein Alutech Fanes ! fährt sich ganz geil das Gerät .



> Jaaa, Danny, so langsam verschwindet die ewige Unschärfe


Tja da lässt man einmal die Kamera reinigen und dann sowas , geht mal gar nicht. Muss da wieder ordentlich dreck draufmachen , sonst haben meine Bilder keinen Wiedererkenungswert


----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. November 2011)

Geil Danny, verdammt will auch noch nen Enduro!!!!! Wie fährt sich es??


----------



## Undergroundace (14. November 2011)

rischtig gut! Jaaa das kannst haben


----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. November 2011)

Das Projekt muss leider noch ein wenig warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Undergroundace (14. November 2011)

Wieso musst erst wieder ins Ausland und Geld heimbringen ? Kann auch bis nächstes Jahr warten


----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. November 2011)

Nee, Ausland nicht mehr... habe jetzt gerade ein Bett gekauft, ein paar Anbauteile an meinem 951 sollen auch noch kommen...evtl. neue Gabel... erstmal wichtger


----------



## Undergroundace (14. November 2011)

Juunge was habt ihr mit dem Bett gemacht ! Zu wilder SEX oder wie ???? 

Aber ihr wolltet ja eh das 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ot0LXvFGWkc"]Rihanna - California King Bed      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. November 2011)

psssssst


----------



## Undergroundace (14. November 2011)

Marc du wießt doch ! 


LMFAO -- Sexy And I Know It - MyVideo


----------



## fiddel (14. November 2011)

hier mädchen zum einschlafen 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcaK5t1QQ4Q"]Saftbefehl - ich nimm dir alles weg [REENO PRODUCTION]      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Undergroundace (14. November 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2949q9R3w-0"]TÃ¼rke denkt er ist der Coolste haha      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Er fragt auch den Marc

Vergesst aber nichr den Knaller des Jahres !!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhCDAMpY1TU"]GemÃ¼seeintopf      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## schoko404 (14. November 2011)

...und wer kann da noch über...??


----------



## Lars-123 (14. November 2011)

jaja der hauke und seine brüder das passt doch supär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. November 2011)

haha Hauke


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. November 2011)

Moin Leude, ich will meinen Session Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer verkaufen, Größe ist M, bei Interesse schickt mal ne PN., andernfalls stelle ich ihn in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## Lars-123 (15. November 2011)

was ist da los mit dem trek?? zuviele dellen und beulen!!!! was willst du denn dafür noch haben??


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. November 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> was ist da los mit dem trek?? zuviele dellen und beulen!!!! was willst du denn dafür noch haben??



Ne ne, du weißt doch, öfter mal was Neues, hab gerade ein geiles Angebot für einen neuen Rahmen und mit dem Thema "Dellen" gehe ich natürlich offen um.


----------



## trafko (15. November 2011)

hab da ja son paar sachen über diesen ominösen session rahmen gehört


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. November 2011)

trafko schrieb:


> hab da ja son paar sachen über diesen ominösen session rahmen gehört



Hey Patrick, glaubst du ich würde hier was anbieten wenn ich davon ausgehen würde, dass der Rahmen Schrott ist?

Tatsache ist, da ist ne fette Delle auf der rechten Seite im Steuerkopfbereich von der Gabel und bei der Beule, die ich im Oberrohr im vorderen Bereich der Versteifung zum Sitzrohr entdeckt hatte und deshalb auch verunsichert war, habe ich jetzt recherchiert, dass die schon von Anfang an da war, ist auf den allerersten Bildern des Bikes schon klar zu sehen.
Ich hatte die "Beule" ja auch Jü in Winterberg gezeigt und der meinte auch das ist nicht wildes, evtl. etwas Verzug an der Schweißnaht.

Letztendlich ist es aber ein gebrauchter DH - Rahmen, da kann man zu stehen wie man will, ich wollte ja nur das es nicht wieder heißt: WARUM HASTE NIX GESAGT!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Undergroundace (15. November 2011)

He Hauke ich war auch  da und kann das toppen ! Warum haben wir uns nicht gesehen ???


----------



## schoko404 (15. November 2011)

...cooles shirt danny!! das hab ich auch


----------



## Undergroundace (15. November 2011)

Ja voll Partnerlook or what


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. November 2011)

... Beulen im Rahmen machen gar nix


----------



## Lars-123 (15. November 2011)

@marc: warum hast du denn so viele dellen in deinem rahmen du fährst doch nie


----------



## Undergroundace (16. November 2011)

@ Lars

Richtig.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (16. November 2011)

Ja Ja, die Dellen kommen bestimmt nicht von Malente runterfahren und wieder hochschieben!!!(Wir reden von zwei Dellen und beide in PDS geholt,...es war einfach ein verdammt guter Stein Joonge!!)

Eigentlich bin ich sogar sehr viel gefahren dieses Jahr, nur hinten heraus war es ein bisschen wenig, gebe ich zu!! Für mich war der Abschluss in Schulenberg


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (16. November 2011)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> Für mich war der Abschluss in Schulenberg



DER einzige und wahre Abschluss war in Winterberg/Willingen! Juuuuuuuuuuunge!


----------



## fiddel (16. November 2011)

PUNKT. Juuuunge


----------



## Undergroundace (16. November 2011)

@ Nils und Fiddel 

so isses ! End of Season 2011 in Winterberg / Willingen  

pahh Sch(w)ulenberg , wat is da eigentlich ???  

Hier nochmal ganz wichtig 
http://www.ndr.de/wellenord/programm/sendungen/topsh101.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy2017 (16. November 2011)

Hier nochmal ganz wichtig 

der daniel.. ein janz technischer fahrer.. ;-)


----------



## Undergroundace (16. November 2011)

@ Toddy 

Ja irgjendwie schon , aber das war eher auf meinen Chef gemünzt  

Dank dir trotzdem


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (16. November 2011)

Undergroundace schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ganz wichtig
> http://www.ndr.de/wellenord/programm/sendungen/topsh101.html



In der Größe sieht man die Unschärfe auch nicht mehr!

TOP


----------



## Undergroundace (16. November 2011)

Nols du Depp !  

Das bekommst du wieder oder auch nicht , in Form eines Adapters


----------



## toddy2017 (16. November 2011)

ich finds cool! noch geiler wär´s gewesen wenn´s n fernseh beitrag gewesen wär!


----------



## ihsamwiis (17. November 2011)

Moinsen
solangsam wird es ernst, das kartfahrn rück immer näher...Nähstes Wochenende geht es los zw. 18-19 Uhr haben wir die Kartbahn in Bispingen, wir müssen aber spätestens um 17.30 Uhr da sein wegen der Anmeldung.
DESHALB NOCHMAL DIE FRAGE WER ALLES MITKOMMT  ???????????


----------



## Undergroundace (17. November 2011)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## schoko404 (17. November 2011)

...du bist sooo out danny!! alle melden sich bei gesichtsbuch und du??!!...hier im forum...tzzzz!!


----------



## trafko (18. November 2011)

hier denn auch nochmal...is morgen einer anner strecke?...ich bin aufjedenfall dort anzutreffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Undergroundace (18. November 2011)

ich nicht muss arbeiten


----------



## Lars-123 (19. November 2011)

wer ist denn am sonntag da?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. November 2011)

Ich plus Kollege so wie es aussieht.


----------



## trafko (22. November 2011)

jungs guckt doch mal welches bild im neuen bereich "beliebteste Bilder" auf platz zwei steht 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/mostliked


----------



## Mr_Banyan (22. November 2011)

Sehr gut


----------



## Undergroundace (22. November 2011)

Das kann gar nicht sein ! 

Das ist doch alles gehakt von Herrn Schlie  

Aber mal im ernst was bringt uns das jetzt kommen wir auch in einen Wettbewerb zum Pic of the Year ???

Viel wichtiger ist das wir am Wochenende den Pagels in Grund und Boden fahren  
Gleich am Start alle auf ihn ! 

Und Marc Hochzeitstag kann um zwei Stunden verschonben werden  

Wer fährt den nun bei wem mit ? Bin ja leider voll Out und nicht bei Gesichtsbuch , deswegen weiß ich auch nicht mehr was geht und bin völlig raus. 
Ach wie gut war das noch als es kein Facebook gab und man noch Telefoniert hat miteinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ihsamwiis (23. November 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA... 

Ich hab mir schon sowas gedacht, deswegen hab ich mir auch schon bananen und die roten schildkröten geholt und natürlich den stern


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. November 2011)

Jungs ihr braucht die pilze Also, kann ich leider nicht verschieben! Es freut sich jemand drauf!

Aber entäuscht mich nicht, der Cris muß mal richtig kriegen!!!!!!

Viel Spaß jungs und mädels!!


----------



## Undergroundace (24. November 2011)

Muschi


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. November 2011)

Selber!!


----------



## fiddel (24. November 2011)

danny muss arbeiten? mongo!

wer isn nu alles dabei am sa.?


----------



## Undergroundace (24. November 2011)

Wie ich muss arbeiten? Ich bin voll dabei.


----------



## fiddel (24. November 2011)

ja dann ruf doch nochma durch^^
hab di sehnsüchtig darauf gewartet

morgen kannst auch ab 9 anrufen...


----------



## Undergroundace (27. November 2011)

Bilder

https://picasaweb.google.com/115319...e2611112309?gsessionid=AugNRMJPImQVKFO70LXXqg


----------



## schoko404 (27. November 2011)




----------



## Kampfigel (27. November 2011)

Sehr geil Jungs =) schaut nach nem dufte´m Tag aus ^^ 
PS: Gibts auch Bilder vom fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Undergroundace (27. November 2011)

Ne leider nicht da alle am fahren waren und keiner Bilder machen konnte !


----------



## Kampfigel (27. November 2011)

Schade ... aber hauptsache ihr hattet Spaß!! Und danach schauts aus


----------



## fiddel (28. November 2011)

danny am mi. domtour??


----------



## Undergroundace (2. Dezember 2011)

Endlich Wochenende ! 
Hier ist ja mal voll tote Hose. Sind alle nur noch auf Facebuch? 
Man hier muss man erst gesperrt werden damit der Pöbel sich hier austobt.


----------



## stylo (2. Dezember 2011)

Undergroundace schrieb:


> Sind alle nur noch auf Facebuch?


dann sind wir wohl die einzigen deppen die nicht bei facebook sind oder wie??


----------



## toddy2017 (2. Dezember 2011)

nö, hier ist noch ein stiller teilhaber der nichts mit facebook am hut hat..


----------



## Lars-123 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ja wie sieht es denn mit einer netten weihnachtsparty dieses jahr aus???


----------



## schoko404 (3. Dezember 2011)

lars...wir hatten unsere weihnachtsfeier letzte woche in bispingen!!! sogar der nikolaus war am start! 

Also bei mir werden die Wochenendtermine für Weihnachtsfeiern langsam eng...irgendwie ist jedes WE irgendeine Feier!! das schreit nach HANGOVER!!!


----------



## Lars-123 (3. Dezember 2011)

ich konnte leider nicht aber da gab es bestimmt keine leckeren hackbälchen usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (3. Dezember 2011)

jetzt sag mir bitte nicht, du hast einen IKEA-Besuch vorgezogen!!!!! Statt Hackbällchen gabs fettige Fritten und schmierige Burger beim Ronald Mc. Donald!!!


----------



## kosh_hh (3. Dezember 2011)

schoko404 schrieb:


> jetzt sag mir bitte nicht, du hast einen IKEA-Besuch vorgezogen!!!!! Statt Hackbällchen gabs fettige Fritten und schmierige Burger beim Ronald Mc. Donald!!!



und bei Ralle Schumacher gabs Burger "Italian Style" mit 180 gr Frikadelle, Parmaschinken, Tomaten, Mozarella, Ruccola und Cocktailsauce. Dazu ne gut gemachte Portion Pommes.

Kann natürlich nicht mit der "Haute Cuisine" von McD mithalten


----------



## Undergroundace (4. Dezember 2011)

@ Lars wo sollte die Party denn stattfinden ? War ja letztes mal nicht schlecht. Dann kann Lutz uns mal ertählen was er für ein neuen Rahmen hat.


----------



## stylo (4. Dezember 2011)

ja ja der lutze,ist auf jeden fall nen schneidiges teil


----------



## trafko (4. Dezember 2011)

der lutze war heute auch an der strecke... hab ihm noch n bissl motiviert sich mal zu entscheiden  in jedem falle eine richtige wahl


----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich versuche es mal mit raten, wird es atomsicher werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (4. Dezember 2011)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mal mit raten, wird es atomsicher werden?



wir dürfen es leider nicht sagen,sonst kriegen wir bestimmt haue von lutze


----------



## Undergroundace (4. Dezember 2011)

Ihr Muschis ! 

Keine EIER 

Ab morgen kann es wieder losgehen .....


----------



## stylo (4. Dezember 2011)

Undergroundace schrieb:


> Ab morgen kann es wieder losgehen .....



bist ab morgen wieder freigeschalten or what?


----------



## Undergroundace (4. Dezember 2011)

Na türlich Juunge ! 

Und dann gehts bald ab zu* New* *Kids Nitro ins Kino . BÄM . *


----------



## stylo (4. Dezember 2011)

Undergroundace schrieb:


> Kids Nitro ins Kino . BÄM .



wie wat??


----------



## Whiplash01 (5. Dezember 2011)

stylo schrieb:


> wir dürfen es leider nicht sagen,sonst kriegen wir bestimmt haue von lutze



Mensch Kinners, gönnt einem alten Mann doch die Vorfreude, die hat man(n) in meinem Alter nicht mehr so oft!  

Da ja aber jetzt eh schon alle Bescheid wissen, hab ich mal ein paar Bilder in mein Album hochgeladen.
Aufbau wohl diese oder nächste Woche im besten Bikeladen der Welt.


----------



## Lars-123 (5. Dezember 2011)

@danny: ich hatte gedacht wieder bei mir mit lecker essen und hackeböf von birte usw.

p.s. ich dachte so an den samstag in 2 wochen den 16.12.2011 wer zeit und lust bitte mal melden


----------



## Mr_Banyan (5. Dezember 2011)

@lutz hervorragende wahl !! 

@lars ich wäre für januar, sitze bis weihnachten in münchen fest


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Dezember 2011)

@ Marc

 


@ Lars mal sehen was die Mehrheit sagt , wenn nicht alle bei Facebook abhängen.


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Dezember 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17993


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (7. Dezember 2011)

Na Danny, haben sie dich wieder von der Leine gelassen? 

Weihnachtsfeier am 16. wär ich dabei


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. Dezember 2011)

Also, ich wäre auch dabei.

Was haltet ihr den davon, vorher den Hamburger Weihnachtsmarkt unsicher zu machen, vorzuglühen und danach die Bude von Lars zu zerlegen?


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Dezember 2011)

gute idee


----------



## Lars-123 (7. Dezember 2011)

@lutzass auf das du nicht gesperrt wirst wegen androhung meine bude zu zerlegen


----------



## stylo (8. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn ich rechtzeitig ausm Krankenhaus bin wäre ich dieses mal auch endlich mal dabei


----------



## Whiplash01 (8. Dezember 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> @lutzass auf das du nicht gesperrt wirst wegen androhung meine bude zu zerlegen



Oh stimmt, dann geben Danny und ich uns die "Klinke" in die Hand! 

Also, ich revidiere, hemmungsloses Klopse weg(fr)essen reicht.


----------



## ihsamwiis (8. Dezember 2011)

ich wäääär auch dabei,


----------



## Lars-123 (8. Dezember 2011)

also setzte ich den termin für die kleine bikerweihnachtsfete mal für den 16.12 fest.
gesponsort werden von mir klöpse im überfluss, sonst die die alle wieder wech wenn danny da ist und natürlich ein reichhaltiges buffet und ne kiste bier und glühwein.
wer noch mehr braucht kann gerne was mitbringen.
einlass ca. ab 19uhr.

p.s. spass und gute laune mitmbringen und wer einen platz zum pennen braucht, es ist genug platz da.

@dirk: das wird schon mit dem krankenhaus


----------



## stylo (8. Dezember 2011)

@lars.....Na du ich hoffe es,die kommen ja hier nicht ausm arsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (8. Dezember 2011)

@dirk
wasn los mit dir? lässt deine hand operieren oder was anderes?


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Dezember 2011)

Er bekommt endlich Eier !


----------



## ihsamwiis (8. Dezember 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Er bekommt endlich Eier !



kann er damit überhaupt umgehen, die müssen doch bestimmt noch eingeritten werden


----------



## stylo (8. Dezember 2011)

Ihr seit auch miese Säcke...

Ja werde an der hand operiert in Hamburg,ist alles nicht so zusammengewachsen wies sollte


----------



## schoko404 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss für den 16ten leider absagen. Da tanze ich schon auf 2 Weihnachtsfeiern.
@Lutz:  sieh zu dass du den Hobel fertig bekommst!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hauke du MUSCHI letztes mal warst Du auch nicht da. 
Jedes Jahr ne neue Ausrede.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (8. Dezember 2011)

@ Hauke: machen wir einen Deal, ich bau morgen nur für dich das Bike auf und setze morgen abend ein Bild hier rein und du kommst dafür zur Weihnachtsfeier...


----------



## schoko404 (8. Dezember 2011)

ähhh...lass dir ruhig Zeit Lutz!!! Gut Ding braucht Weile!! Ist ja jetzt nicht so eilig oder??!! Nee, ich schaffe es leider wirklich nicht zur Weihnachtsfeier. Müsst ihr ohne mich "Hangover"-Party feiern!!


----------



## Lars-123 (8. Dezember 2011)

hauke das kannst du uns doch nicht antun, die 17jährige ist auch schon eingeladen


----------



## kosh_hh (9. Dezember 2011)

wusste noch gar nicht, dass Hauke jetzt auf ältere Frauen steht


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Dezember 2011)

Oh doch Julia sie ist 21


----------



## Lars-123 (9. Dezember 2011)

ich hab mich im datum vertan ich meinte nicht den 16.12 sondern den 17.12 sorry aber jetzt hat hauke bestimmt zeit


----------



## Timmö__ (10. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute.
Nach langer Pause hab ich nun endlich wieder ein Bike.
Werd zwar noch einige Teile austauschen aber freue mich jetzt schon Malente zu rocken.
Hoffe es ist auch noch was los aufm Downhill?

Gruß,
Tim


----------



## toddy2017 (10. Dezember 2011)

nö, die fahren alle nur noch cross country.. hehe..


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Dezember 2011)

Eh Toddy das soll dich keiner wissen. 
Naja jetzt wo es raus ist , wir fahren nur noch bergauf.


----------



## toddy2017 (10. Dezember 2011)

shit.. aber ich konnt´s einfach nicht für mich behalten.. mir darf man einfach keine geheimnisse erzählen..
aber ich muss ja gestehen ich hab mir jetzt auch ne super tighte neopren-kombi geholt und fahre rennrad..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (10. Dezember 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Eh Toddy das soll dich keiner wissen.
> Naja jetzt wo es raus ist , wir fahren nur noch bergauf.



...mit der entsprechenden Möhre hat das auch seinen Reiz... sag das mal nicht. Ok, Cross Country muss es vielleicht nicht gleich sein, aber All-Mountain und Enduro.

btw. hast du noch dein Fanes?


----------



## toddy2017 (10. Dezember 2011)

ach, im prinzip fahr ich doch fast alles.. ich hab sogar spass an einfachen sandwegen..


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ja das Fanes habe ich noch. Damit macht es auch richtig spass. 
Aber eine Lycra Kombi kommt mir nicht ins Haus.


----------



## stylo (10. Dezember 2011)

danny das fanes hast dir doch nur ausgeliehen oder wat??sei mal ehrlich


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Dezember 2011)

Habe ich je was anderes behauptet ??? Mach mal nicht so eine Welle hier Handkrüppel


----------



## stylo (10. Dezember 2011)

hey hey hey homo,mach dich gleich kaputt,pass ma lauf das de nicht gleich wieder gesperrt wirst  war ja auch nur ne frage,kannst mich ja mal probefahren lassen den schönen hobel


----------



## stylo (10. Dezember 2011)

wärs nämlich deins gewesen wäre ich echt mega neidisch gewesen


----------



## toddy2017 (10. Dezember 2011)

ach, gibt doch nichts geileres wie haut enges lycra.. 

http://sweetdaddy.files.wordpress.com/2007/12/borat.jpg?w=450


----------



## Undergroundace (10. Dezember 2011)

Toddy hier noch mal ein kleines Video wie das früher mal war ! 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18040


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (11. Dezember 2011)

eine Enduro Tour im Harz steht einem dortigen Bikeparkbesuch in nichts nach.

Sogar ne Runde in den Harburger Bergen macht Spaß, könnt ja mal Patrick fragen


----------



## toddy2017 (11. Dezember 2011)

jo, nettes video.. ich glaube zu der zeit war ich grad auf´n BMX trip!!
aber davor hatte ich nen selbst aufgebautes wheeler in milka lila gepulvert, mit der roten rock shox judy, die gelben magura race line und kompletter xt ausstattung. das war schon top! ach ja, da war ich auch noch nicht auf dem gewichts fetisch und hatte diese roten sternfelgen aus irgend so´nem guss. ich glaube die haben so bei 7kilo rum gewogen. damit bin ich denn immer um die ecke auf´m bundeswehr gelände geschrotet oder hab in der stadt irgendwelche wheely drops von mauern gemacht, das war fun pur!!
*oder hab angeber wheelies mit einer hand vor der eisdiele gemacht.. ;-)
das bike hätte ich gern heute noch!


----------



## Undergroundace (11. Dezember 2011)

@Kosh 

Stimmt, wenn man in Braunlage fahren geht, steht einen das in keiner Hinsicht nach das man auch mal Bergauffahren muss oder Flatlandtricks während einer gechillten Abfahrt in der Ebene machen kann  

Ich glaube da macht die Runde in den Harburger Bergen mehr Spaß als das.
Ein Vorteil hat das ganze schon eine Runde im BP. Braunlage zu drehen, man kann wenn man unten nach der Anstrengen Tour angekommen ist ganz entspannt wieder mit dem Lift hochfahren  

@ Toddy 

Eh wenn du so ein verkappter BMX`er bist schau mal beim Pagels vorbei und zeig dem mal wie das geht ! 
Der alte Mongo Juungee liegt doch nur noch auf der Couch rum und streichelt sich den Pansen   
Anmerkung von mir : Mach ich genauso  

Aber zurück zum Thema *Lycra ist GAY-fährlich für Mensch und Umwelt !!!*


----------



## toddy2017 (11. Dezember 2011)

nö, so schnell kriegt mich keiner mehr auf´s BMX.. da fühlst dich ja wie n affe auf´m schleifstein.. das geht nich!!

 krieg mein faulen ar*sch doch selbst nicht von der couch


----------



## Undergroundace (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich habs gaywusst ! Toddy du Made (Ist nur Spaß , nicht gleich sperren)

Willst nochmal aufs Rad dieses Jahr ?


----------



## toddy2017 (11. Dezember 2011)

hier, hallo..sperre!!!  garnichts los..
bock hab ich schon, denke aber das wird nichts..
viel stress & ärger & schulden wegen meiner arbeit (edit: ich sag nur insolvenz) und zwischen weihnachten und sylvester ziehe ich um und so..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Undergroundace (11. Dezember 2011)

Hoffentlich kommst nach Malente gezogen ! Da ist der Spaß vorprogrammiert  

Naja wenn du doch noch mal bock hast sage bescheid.

Ach ja und zu Weinachtsfeiern kannst auch ruhig kommen ist ja nicht so weit von dir oder ?


----------



## toddy2017 (12. Dezember 2011)

ne, ich bleibe vorerst im verkackten neumünster.. :-(
weihnachtsfeier war 17ten in hamburg oder? ich schau mal, hängt davon ab ob ich diese woche endlich geld bekomme. mach denn am donnerstag ne ansage!


----------



## Lars-123 (12. Dezember 2011)

ne bei mir in Henstedt Ulzburg


----------



## toddy2017 (12. Dezember 2011)

ahh, das ist ja noch besser, weil näher dran.


----------



## stylo (12. Dezember 2011)

hi freunde des weihnachtsfestes

wann solln das samstag los gehen??
was soll man selber noch mitbringen??


----------



## Lars-123 (12. Dezember 2011)

hey dirk kannst ab 19uhr vorbei schneien, mitbringen kannst du was dir fehlt oder was du willst. wie gesagt buffet bier und glühwein sponsore ich


----------



## Lars-123 (13. Dezember 2011)

So wer ist denn jetzt alles am Samstag dabei??? damit ich weiß wieviel ich ca. einkaufen muss!!!


----------



## toddy2017 (13. Dezember 2011)

ich bin/wär dabei, hängt aber davon ab ob ich donnerstag gehalt bekomme..


----------



## stylo (13. Dezember 2011)

also ich bin dabei


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Dezember 2011)

Also ich bin auch dabei. 

Und noch was , wer eine Gabel sucht für einen schmalen Taler der sollte mal bei Wildsau.com im Lagerverkauf schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (13. Dezember 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch dabei.
> 
> Und noch was , wer eine Gabel sucht für einen schmalen Taler der sollte mal bei Wildsau.com im Lagerverkauf schauen.



... ich nehm den blauen fanes frame...


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Dezember 2011)

Na dann kaufen ich kann ihn die am Samstag mit zu Lars bringen.


----------



## stylo (13. Dezember 2011)

@danny..... du kannst mir mal den SRAM VERSCHLEISSKIT DH mitbringen.
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Lagerverkauf/SRAM-Verschleisskit-DH::452.html


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Dezember 2011)

Hier gabs auch im Lagerverkauf , Linus und Molly


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. Dezember 2011)

... sind aber nicht stubenrein, kacken mit Vorliebe auf tld - hoddys!


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Dezember 2011)

Klar sind die stubenrein ! Die kacken mit Vorliebe auf Santa fe' s


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. Dezember 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Klar sind die stubenrein ! Die kacken mit Vorliebe auf Santa fe' s



Du hast dich verschrieben, meintest bestimmt Santa Cruz. 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/450530


----------



## fiddel (15. Dezember 2011)

@hauke welche größe haste in deiner karre?


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Dezember 2011)

Ne ne Lutz ich mein das Auto von Hyundai. Weißt die pseudo Geländewagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy2017 (15. Dezember 2011)

arr, also bei mir wird es samstag nichts! wie ich mir gedacht habe, hab ich kein gehalt bekommen..


----------



## schoko404 (15. Dezember 2011)

@Fiddel: ich hab "M"


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Dezember 2011)

Was ist da los? Kauft fiddel sich jetzt auch ein V2


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Dezember 2011)

Dirk sein neues  

Sorry Hauke aber der Status eines Einzelstückes hat sich erledigt.


----------



## trafko (15. Dezember 2011)

denn soll die late fußhupe das teil auch mal bewegen  gleich auch n neuer helm ...mensch mensch !


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. Dezember 2011)

Oha, dann bin ich ja froh, dass ich mir nicht den V2 Frame aus dem Bikemarkt geholt habe, wäre ja langweilig geworden. 

@ Dirk: Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (15. Dezember 2011)

danke fürs Kompliment 

@patrick...du miese madeyich hab solche entzugserscheinung,du glaubst es nicht  ja und der helm musste sein,war nen schnäppchen gewesen,genau so wie der rahmen

@hauke...sorry digga,das angebot war zu verlockend


----------



## schoko404 (15. Dezember 2011)

Macht nix...dein V2 wird ja eh nicht bewegt 
Du hast aber den 2011er Frame mit dem Knick im Unterrohr und somit auch die matte Lackierung...immerhin leuchtet mein Bock mehr!


----------



## schoko404 (15. Dezember 2011)

Aber gut dass du nen neuen Helm hast!! Wenn wir beide mit dem Zebra-Helm unterwegs wären....schwul ;-)


----------



## stylo (15. Dezember 2011)

schwuuuuuuuuuuuuul digga.....da hätten wa echt nen partnerlook machen können 
na da bin ich ja zu frieden,ist deine farbe glänzend oder wat??wat wiegt denn dein bock jetzt??muss ja was zum battlen haben


----------



## kosh_hh (15. Dezember 2011)

das schicke Commencal verdient mal ein besseres Foto


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Dezember 2011)

Sorry Kosh leider geht bei dem alten IPhone nicht mehr. Kann natürlich auch am Bike liegen


----------



## schoko404 (15. Dezember 2011)

*BAAM*

Der Hobel von Dirk ist eh nur ein Nachbau!!


----------



## trafko (15. Dezember 2011)

außerdem kann dirk sich nich die eeeeend deemax ultimate leisten  hahahaha


----------



## schoko404 (15. Dezember 2011)

:d


----------



## stylo (15. Dezember 2011)

ohne die deemax kann ich mir nicht leisten,die sind soooooooooooo teuer!!! 

@hauke...das gaywicht vom hobel hätte ich gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (15. Dezember 2011)

hätte, hätte, hätte.....
Hätte ich auch gerne mal gewusst...habs aber ehrlich noch nicht gewogen.
Dank der Tubelessfelgen, die ich trotzdem mit Tube fahre, dürfte der Bock ein wenig schwerer sein als deiner,.....obwohl meine Travis wiegt nur n Pfurz!!
Tja Dirk, das werden wir dann mal in Malente ausbattlen


----------



## stylo (15. Dezember 2011)

nen bissl bessere quali mitm htc,nee nicht olles iphone


----------



## trafko (15. Dezember 2011)

sauber dirk...aber mach mal die ollen decals von der gabel ab!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Dezember 2011)

Was die Travis wiegt nur ein Furz???

Junge die IST ja fasst so schwer wie meine Monstergabel 
3,8 kg und ab dafür. Allein der Monster stem wiegt ja schon ein Kilo. 
Ne gescheite Boxxer und dann ist Bikefliegen angesagt. 

Baaam ! 

Naja jetzt haben wenigstens alle ein neues Bike außer dellen Marc mit seinem 951 und Cris. Norwegen kann kommen!


----------



## schoko404 (15. Dezember 2011)

3160g Junge...zwar kein Boxxer Niveau, aber leichter als die RC2...egal, wir werden sehen. Wird auf jeden Fall interessant die Bikes mal zu vergleichen!


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Dezember 2011)

Das will ich sehen das die so leicht ist! Da muss ja die Hälfte der Kartusche wegfallen und die Blei Zink tauchrohre bearbeitet worden sein. 
Junge ich weiß noch wie schwer die war beim Ausbau.


----------



## stylo (15. Dezember 2011)

trafko schrieb:


> sauber dirk...aber mach mal die ollen decals von der gabel ab!!!!



paddi junge die decals kommen auf jeden ab,muss die bloß mal nen bissl anwärmen dann gehts auch besser


----------



## stylo (16. Dezember 2011)

@toddy...wenn du willst ich könnte dich morgen auch mitnehmen zu lars,fahr ja an neumünster vorbei


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. Dezember 2011)

Dank der tatkräftigen Unterstützung von Chris endlich fertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (16. Dezember 2011)

@lutze....sauber sieht geil aus.was hastn jetzt an gewicht beim hobel??


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. Dezember 2011)

stylo schrieb:


> @lutze....sauber sieht geil aus.was hastn jetzt an gewicht beim hobel??



Bei Chris an der Waage 17,8 oder so. 

1,4 Kg. schwerer als das Session.


----------



## stylo (16. Dezember 2011)

ach wat war das session so leicht??bin ja mal gespannt was bei mir raus komm


----------



## kosh_hh (16. Dezember 2011)

die hässliche weiße Kurbel zieht das ansonsten schöne bike runter. Sonst sehr schick. Felgenaufkleber würd ich noch abmachen. Der Sattel sieht irgendwie so komisch gewellt aus. Liegt das am Foto?


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. Dezember 2011)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> die hässliche weiße Kurbel zieht das ansonsten schöne bike runter. Sonst sehr schick. Felgenaufkleber würd ich noch abmachen. Der Sattel sieht irgendwie so komisch gewellt aus. Liegt das am Foto?



Hi Chrischi, was findest du den an der Kurbel hässlich, nur die Farbe, oder die Kurbel allgemein?

Die Felgendecals habens dir echt angetan, irgendwie habe ich aber echt keine Lust die abzuknibbeln. 

Der Sattel ist mein alter Bontrager Sattel, gestrippt, daher die Form und sauhart das Ding.


----------



## christophersch (16. Dezember 2011)

ja, echt schönes Bike! und stimmiger Aufbau.
Und bei der Kurbel und den Felgendecals gebe ich dir recht, Christian. Die ist wirklich sau- hässlich.
see ya tomorrow!

Schümann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ist doch total unwichtig wie die Kurbel aussieht und die Kleber der felge. Hauptsache fahren und spass haben. Weiße Kurbel fetzt kann sich nicht jeder erlauben , zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden. 

@ Nukelash 

geiles Bike ist es schon , bring mal zu Lars seiner Party mit will ich mal live sehen


----------



## kosh_hh (17. Dezember 2011)

moin Lutze, bei der Kurbel sind es in erster Linie optische Gründe. Das weiß mit dem Vogelschiss Design find ich nicht so hübsch. Klar, alles Geschmacksache. Eine weiße Kurbel erweckt aber den Eindruck als würdest du Georg Michael hören und nachts am liebsten in Rosa Tüll schlafen 

Außerdem ist die mit 1,2 kg auch viel zu schwer.

Danny hat aber schon recht, dass wichtigste ist raus mit dem Bock und fahren.

Edit: Achso - die Form des Sattels könnte ich mir in bestimmten Situationen unpraktisch vorstellen - Klötenfalle. Aber den biste ja wohl schon am Trek gefahren. Scheint also zu passen.


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. Dezember 2011)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> Eine weiße Kurbel erweckt aber den Eindruck als würdest du Georg Michael hören und nachts am liebsten in Rosa Tüll schlafen



... woher weißt du das, hat meine Frau wieder gepetzt?! 

So Schei§§e sieht die weiße Kurbel zu dem Rahmen in real echt nicht aus, ist ja auch ein "Erbstück" aus dem Session und bleibt erst mal drin, ich bin da nicht sooooo optikversessen, da hat Danny schon Recht, Hauptsache die Karre läuft geil und macht Spaß.


----------



## Rodeogirl (17. Dezember 2011)

Hat zufällig jemand einen 240er Coil Dämpfer für mich übrig?


----------



## Undergroundace (17. Dezember 2011)

Leiwiese schon aber für dauerhaft muß ich noch mal drüber nachdenken .
Habe ein FOX Van RC hier quasi Nagelneu , ich bin so der Mensch der sich sagt haben ist besser als brauchen


----------



## Rodeogirl (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich würd nur morgen gern mein neues Bike einmal ein bißchen ausprobieren... und habe noch keinen Dämpfer...Also leihweise wäre quasi perfekt! Bist Du heut abend bei der Weihanchtsfeier oder morgen in Malente?


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Dezember 2011)

Bin heute Abend bei der Weihnachtsfeier und habe Geschenke im Sack ! Bist du und Sören auch da ?


----------



## Rodeogirl (17. Dezember 2011)

Haben beide verpeilt zuzusagen  ... wir würden sonst nur kurz vorbeischauen, wenn Du den Dämpfer in der Ausleih-Abteilung des Sackes hättest...


----------



## Lars-123 (17. Dezember 2011)

ihr könnt trotzdem kommen, essen ist mehr als genug da.


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Dezember 2011)

Okay ich nehm den dann mal mit. Ansonsten kann ich de ja cris geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodeogirl (17. Dezember 2011)

Hab grad mit Lars gesprochen, wir kommen auch... mal weder aufn letzten drücker


----------



## Mr_Banyan (17. Dezember 2011)

Habt ihr es gut! Wünsche euch allen viel spaß! Eine woche noch ...yeah! Gruß von der delle!!


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Dezember 2011)

15 Meter höchstens!


----------



## fiddel (18. Dezember 2011)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=76897

hast dir den jeholt? oder den suprem dh... hauke du hast auch nur den suprem oder?!


----------



## stylo (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab den supreme dh v2 2011


----------



## schoko404 (18. Dezember 2011)

Nein.ich hab den supreme dh v2 2010. Der supreme bei crc hat nen anderen hinterbau. lad dir mal die geodaten von commencal runter....dasiehst du die unterschiede


----------



## fiddel (18. Dezember 2011)

ah okay...gutgut...naja
keine angst ich hol mir kein commencal


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Dezember 2011)

Frithjof will,ein Puky ! Da erja auf kleine Räder steht ist das die beste Alternative. 
Cris unser offizieller Puky Vertreiber will sich darum kümmern. 

@ Assi Haui

Wo warst du denn gestern ? Hättest ja mal Bescheid geben können das du bei Julia 22 bist. 
Ein löten hättest dir ja auch bei Lars können ,war genügend Stoff vorhanden + fleischbällsche.


----------



## Lars-123 (18. Dezember 2011)

hooooooommmmmmmooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (18. Dezember 2011)

Hooooooommooooo und durchfallman!


----------



## Lars-123 (19. Dezember 2011)

So ich hab mal nachschaut, es gibt nur zwei Fährverbindungen nach Oslo.

Frederikshavn-Oslo Hin und zurück, 3 Personen, ein auto, eine Kabine bei der Rückfahrt kosten 241euro also sprich für 2 Autos ca. 500euro.

Kiel- Oslo hin und zurück 5-6 Personen, 2 Autos und Kabinen kosten 940euro

So die Fahrzeiten Frederikshavn-Oslo ca. 8 1/2 stunden
von Kiel nach Oslo ca. 20stunden.

Die Fahrt nach Frederikshavn dauert ca 6 bis 7 stunden, dann kommen noch Spritkosten für zwei autos dazu ich schätze mal so 200euro hin und zurück nach Frederikshavn.

Also denke ich das die Fahrt über dänemark nach Oslo so ca. 700euro kostet und über kiel halt 940euro plus ein bissel sprit bis nach kiel.

Was ist die bessere Wahl??????

p.s. Ich hatte nachgeschaut vom 25 juni 2012 bis 9 juli 2012


----------



## fiddel (19. Dezember 2011)

hm
is schon n unterschied...war ich doch ganz nah dran mir dem preis kiel oslo...aber wnen man die differenz ma anguckt sind das pro karre nur 120 unterschied...und dann auf 2-3 personen geht das eig fit...also die 40 oder 60 ohrn für 7 stunden weniger fahren find ich i.o.!


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Dezember 2011)

Naja also ich habe schon zu Lars gesagt das wir wenn es viel teurer ist über Dänemark fahren wegen sparen von Zaster. Andererseits ist es halt viel entspannter hier in Kiel ein zu steigen und dann 20 Stunden chillen. 
Also ich mach das ganze abhängig von der Masse! Ich richte mich da nach euch.


----------



## Straight-Eight (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Möchte Eure Konversation nur ungern stören... Habe aber da mal eine Frage:

Ich fange wieder mit DH-fahren an und habe mir ein Giant Glory zugelegt. Komme "eigentlich" aus Hannover, bin aber wegen meinem Arbeitsplatz nach Kiel gezogen. HAbe nun gelesen, dass in Malente eure DH-Strecke ist. Muss man Mitglied werden, um zu fahren? Wie "anspruchsvoll" ist sie? Bin ja Wiedereinsteiger... Im Harz war ich viel unterwegs. 

Würde mich über eine Antwort wirklich freuen. 
Gruss,
Dennis


----------



## stylo (19. Dezember 2011)

hi

also ist eher nen mini dh und nen lockerer single-trail,also was feines für hier oben 
nein also mitglied oder derartiges musst du nicht sein,bloß du solltest nichts verändern an der strecke.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (19. Dezember 2011)

Am besten ist natürlich du lässt dir alles mal zeigen. Dazu müssten dann auch ein paar ortskundige da sein , was Jetzt zu dieser Jahreszeit sicherlich schwer wird 
Die meisten gehen nämlich in Winterschlaf und kommen erst dann wieder raus wenn die Temperaturen Jenseits von 10 grad plus liegen. Jetzt bei dem wetter geht es ja noch da kann man noch fahren aber wenn nachher Schnee liegt kommt kaum noch einer. 
Also am besten dann Bescheid geben und dann hier auf Antwort warten wer kommt und wer nicht. 

MfG Daniel


----------



## Straight-Eight (19. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Antworten. Klar jetzt werde ich auch nicht fahren. Hatte aber hier irgendwo im Forum gelesen, dass die Strecke eher etwas härter wäre. Vielleicht habe ich da auch was falsches gelesen.

Werde vor Februar/März wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht fahren. Ist ja nun wirklich übel kalt und feucht.  
Außerdem muss ich noch ein wenig am Rad machen. Hatte es billig geschossen aber der Vorbesitzer hat die TEile nicht gerade gepflegt... Aber zum Glück nichts schlimmes.


----------



## schoko404 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, also mit Auto über DK fahren sind ca 1400km. Wird sicherlich die günstigste Alternative sein, aber auch die anstrengendste!! Vor allem kann ich dann nicht vorglühen!! Am chilligsten ist wohl die Kiel-Oslo-Linie und da wir in Norwegen dann nur noch 200km vor uns haben können wir die Busse auch bis unters Dach vollrümpeln. Bei drei bis vier Mann pro Auto ist die Fähre auch nicht mehr so teuer!....hmm


----------



## trafko (19. Dezember 2011)

also ich wäre auch für die entspantere variante....


----------



## Lars-123 (19. Dezember 2011)

wer kann denn auf jedenfall fest zusagen für norwegen?? wäre mal wichtig für die planung und routenbestimmung.


----------



## ihsamwiis (20. Dezember 2011)

Jooo... ich wär auch für die entspannte variante...


----------



## fiddel (20. Dezember 2011)

entspannte variante. ich sag offiziell zu junge.


----------



## Lars-123 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab gerade mal in Hafjell angerufen und nachgefragt wieviel so eine Hütte im Sommer für 2wochen kostet, es liegt so ca. bei 13000 kroner umgerechnet ca. 1688 euro. also bei 6 personen wären das pro Person ca. 281euro.

Ich finde das ganz ok


----------



## ihsamwiis (20. Dezember 2011)

Das hört sich doch gut an, sind den ca. 20,- pro tag, da ist ein campingplatz auch nich viel billiger...


----------



## fiddel (20. Dezember 2011)

...das stimmt. 
hab grad nochmal mit meine faddi geschnackt(alter norwegen profi) und er kann sich das mit der fähre so garnicht ausmalen zur zeit der preis. bist du dir sicher lars? also bei der kiel- olso.

hütte kann man auch im internet gucken ne nette raussuchen ferienhaus mäßig...und auch über internet buchen.
20 euro nacht da isn campingplatz gleich teuer^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (20. Dezember 2011)

Mit Kiel-Oslo bin ich mir sicher ist ja auch immerhin für zwei Autos, 6 Personen und Kabine hin und zurück.Weiß ja nicht was sich dein Vater ausmalt!!!!!

Ich hab hab auch im Internet geschaut, aber momentan kann man für den Sommer noch nicht buchen und darum hab ich da einmal angerufen

P.s. ich meinte 5 personen, bei einer mehr muss man leider noch eine kabine nehmen und dann wird das richtig teuer bis zu 1500euro


----------



## Lars-123 (20. Dezember 2011)

Selbst 2 Personen und ein Fahrzeug kosten 638euro für den Zeitraum.
Ist halt nicht günstig. Ich würde es auch davon abhängig machen wieviele mitkommen wie Danny es hat schon gesagt hat.


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Dezember 2011)

Also ich bin auf jedenfall dabei. Die Reiseroute von Kiel aus ist schon gut , denke da kommt man mit der anderen auch nicht viel ggünstiger bei weg. 
Das was ich als Problem sehe ist die Tatsache das wir nur ein paar Tage in Hafjell bleiben und ja noch weiter wollen nach Àre. Da müssen wir nun noch mal sehen wie lange wir wo bleiben. 
Dann wäre noch das Problem wann wir losfahren , da Cris und Lars nur in den Ferien können sollten wir schon auf sie Rücksicht nehmen. Also setzt euch beide mal hin und diskutiert das mal aus.


----------



## Lars-123 (20. Dezember 2011)

Das mit Are höre ich jetzt zum ersten mal. Von Hafjell ist das nochmal richtig weit zufahren. Wenn wir ne Hütte buchen dann geht es ja nur freitag samstag oder sonntag weil da die Bettenwechsel statt finden.

Ich würde sagen ab den 30.6. bis 14.7.


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Dezember 2011)

Naja sind 400 km mehr bis nach Are. Das kann man schon mal mache. Wenn man da oben ist.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin natürlich dabei!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Dezember 2011)

14 tage ist schon lang!


----------



## Lars-123 (20. Dezember 2011)

brauchst ja auch fast 2 tage hin


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ne Marc sein Fahrrad hat in dem Zeitraum Geburtstag da kann er dann nicht fahren deswegen. Außerdem sehr dellenlastig das ganze in Norwegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Dezember 2011)

Alles neid , dat ding fährt wie die sau. Deswegen gibt es dieses jahr auch nix neues ist nur mit meinen urlaubstagen ein wenig eng. Da ich im juni noch in L.A. bin.


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Dezember 2011)

Da geht's schon los. Der erste der nicht mitkommt. 

Zu wenig Urlaubstage ? Du bist Soldat junge da geht was.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Dezember 2011)

Nein, will doch mit!... Steht noch die schweiz oder schottland zur debatte


----------



## schoko404 (20. Dezember 2011)

Also 14 Tage ist echt lang... dachte auch eher an 7-10Tage. 

@Marc: Notfalls fahren wir wieder in die Schweiz!!!


----------



## fiddel (20. Dezember 2011)

ich hab den fehler gefunden den ich hatte...
wenn du ein auto buchst 3 personen hin rück kiel oslo hin rück kost das 700

wenn du 2 autos buchst 6 leute kost das 940

check!


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hauke und Marc sind Muschis. 7 Tage was soll denn das werden ? Da warst ja in der Schweiz länger. 
Wenn ihr nicht wollt dann nicht ist kein zwang aber lieber jetzt wissen als 5 min vor der Angst und man kann gepflegt alles über den Haufen werfen. Und wenn hier nichts bei rumkommt dann wird das wohl ein netter Urlaub mit 3 Leuten. 
So und jetzt mal Butter bei de Fische , auf der Weihnachtsfeier war das ja auch nur so ein 5 min Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich kein Interesse habe, aber über den Zeitpunkt und die Dauer können wir doch mal reden. Erstmal müssen wir wissen, wer denn überhaupt mitkommen möchte und dann checken wir wer wie lange Zeit hat.


----------



## Lars-123 (20. Dezember 2011)

Bis jetzt kommen Fridhof Cris Danny und ich mit das sicher soweit ich weiß.

Also unter 14 tagen wird es sich nicht lohnen, sonst bist du ja mehr im Auto als auf dem Bike.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Dezember 2011)

Selber Muschi... Hauke hat nicht unrecht. Habe auch mit zehn tagen max gerechnet. Habe noch ein zwei andere sachen, wofür ich urlaub brauche. Der biketrip ist nicht mein haupturlaub ! ...was ist denn jetzt mit schottland


----------



## Lars-123 (20. Dezember 2011)

hey marc 4 tage mehr machen den kohl auch nicht fett


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Dezember 2011)

Ok, weiß bescheid! Dann macht von mir aus 8 wochen. Habe leider nicht mehr urlaub über! Habe nunmal noch einen großen urlaub geplant deswegen!!!


----------



## fiddel (20. Dezember 2011)

nur hafjell denk ich reichen 10 mit are denk ich 14 mehr nich und weniger als 10 auch nich...so mein denken.
 schottland is out.


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Dezember 2011)

Mimimi , Marc da Lars leider recht unter 10 Tagen brauchen wir gar nicht erst anfangen. Denk mal an die Schweiz wie schnell das alles rum war. Das waren auch nur 10 Tage wobei ihr nur 6 da wahrt und Gefahren seid. Außerdem kommt noch hinzu das man nicht all zu oft da oben ist um zu Biken. 
Was ist denn mit Schottland ? Der Zug ist abgefahren oder nicht? Da kostet die Fähre ja noch mehr und Brauch man auch mehr Tage als 10 , das habe ich mit cris festgestellt. Man kann nicht alles machen.


----------



## fiddel (20. Dezember 2011)

unter 10 is das auch zu hecktisch! man kommt an dann fahren fahren fahren ohne ma n tag oder 2 zu chillen außerdem is da nich zu der zeit nich auch mitsommernacht also n bisschen feierei?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Dezember 2011)

Schottland war jetzt auch nur als spaß gemeint! Leute, ich will wirklich gerne mit, aber hatte nur 10 tage max dafür geplant...wenn es nicht geht von der planung, dann ist es so. Will hier auch keine schlechten schwingungen verbreiten


----------



## Undergroundace (20. Dezember 2011)

klar willst du das ! Voll die Bazi Sau , wießwurst essen und Hefe Saufen und die Fischköppe schelcht machen .... pah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Dezember 2011)

schön hier! Und ordentlich weischwurscht mit brezen! Und schlecht seid ihr so oder so


----------



## Lars-123 (20. Dezember 2011)

der bikepark ist auch noch in der nähe von hafjell.
http://www.skistar.com/en/Salen/Summer/Salen-Bike-Park/Trails/


----------



## fiddel (21. Dezember 2011)

jungs beruhigt euch sonst wird noch jmd gesperrt.


----------



## fiddel (21. Dezember 2011)

hab grad Ü wie üüüüberwiesen.


----------



## stylo (21. Dezember 2011)

wat hastn überwiesen fiddel??nen neues bike???


----------



## stylo (21. Dezember 2011)

kann jemand von euch mir ne sattelstütze empfehlen,die im rahmen bleibt mit dem preis,in 31,6 und unter 246g??ist gibt soooooooo viele,hab keine lust alle zu durchsuchen.

greetz


----------



## trafko (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab ne billige tioga...und wenn de se kürzt wiegt die auch soviel ;-)


----------



## kosh_hh (21. Dezember 2011)

stylo schrieb:


> kann jemand von euch mir ne sattelstütze empfehlen,die im rahmen bleibt mit dem preis,in 31,6 und unter 246g??ist gibt soooooooo viele,hab keine lust alle zu durchsuchen.
> 
> greetz



leicht, stabil, billig - wähle zwei aus drei

schönste Alustütze ist für mich immer noch die Thomson Elite 222gr in 367

halbwegs bezahlbar ist auch die (ob stabil weiß ich nicht):
http://www.radsportteile.de/product...ite-Scandium-Sattelstuetze-350-mm-400-mm.html

wenn du richtig gewicht sparen willst bringts wohl nur Carbon - aber wie gesagt wähle zwei aus drei


----------



## Straight-Eight (21. Dezember 2011)

Ritchey WCS - immer wieder günstig in der Bucht zu finden. Meist zwischen 30-40. Wiegt ca. 180g bei 300mm Länge.

Meistens mit Off-set. Aber auch gerade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (21. Dezember 2011)

Nuke Proof oder syntace wenn Carbon dann die 3T  hatte ich dir aber schon mal gesagt. Die bekommst du auch bei Cris. Außerdem hast doch genug Zeit um zu suchen bist dich krankgeschrieben. 

@ Fiddel was ist es denn nun geworden ?


----------



## stylo (21. Dezember 2011)

man muss sich ja auch einige varianten offen halten


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal einige Impressionen aus norway 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18165

Ich bin übrigens wie schon gesagt auch dabei, 10 Tage wären mir zwar auch lieber, 14 Tage sind aber auch okay.
Ich müsste nur bald mal wissen, wann es den so losgehen soll.


----------



## fiddel (21. Dezember 2011)

saaag ich niiiiich


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Dezember 2011)

Na komm lass es raus! Ist bestimmt ein Nicolai Ion in Gold elox


----------



## schoko404 (21. Dezember 2011)

...oder ein Giant Glory in Gold elox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (22. Dezember 2011)

Ah ich weiÃ was es ist , Fiddel hat sich bei Familia Onlineshop ein Ragazzi Extrem DH bestellt. Dieses einmalige Angebot konnte er sich nicht entgehen lassen , DoppelbrÃ¼cke , Seilzugscheibenbremsen , Schutzbleche aus Plastik und Reflektoren in den Harry Fischer Felgen  
Wenn das mal nicht krass ist weiÃ ich auch nicht weiter. 
Das ganze zu einem unglaublich gÃ¼nstigen Preis von nur 499â¬ ! Da kann Anika abstinken mit ihrem Yeti 303R ....
Also Fiddel lass mal ein paar Bilder rÃ¼berwachsen


----------



## Mr_Banyan (22. Dezember 2011)

Genau Bilder will ich sehen, immer diese geheimnis tuerei ...und bitte auch von dem yeti!! Dirk, nochmal glückwunsch zum coolen commencal! Brauch noch jemand ne 09 WC? ...P.s.: Also, da wir mit möglichst vielen geilen leuten nach norwegen wollen, würde ich es sehr begrüßen, wenn wir uns auf 10 tagen vielleicht 11 einigen könnten. Ansonsten muß ich euch den herrn ...K. mitschicken.


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Dezember 2011)

Nachwuchs :


----------



## Lars-123 (22. Dezember 2011)

Süssssssss ,lutz da muss ich wohl mal vorbeikommen


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Dezember 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> Süssssssss ,lutz da muss ich wohl mal vorbeikommen



Kannste gerne machen, leider ist sie aber noch nicht hier, wir konnten sie letzte Woche doch nicht mitnehmen, weil die Lütten sich irgend eine Infektion eingefangen hatten.

Wenn alles klappt holen wir Zwergnase am 07. Januar ab.


----------



## trafko (22. Dezember 2011)

sehr schön lutz...jaja war nur ne frage der zeit bis n neuer kommt...wenn man mal einen hatte kann man nicht mehr ohne!!!


----------



## fiddel (22. Dezember 2011)

http://www.fabrikshop.info/70_7/1161_7.jpg

des die karre!


----------



## stylo (22. Dezember 2011)

fiddel schrieb:


> http://www.fabrikshop.info/70_7/1161_7.jpg
> 
> des die karre!



ja fiddel endlich mal ne geile karre!so wollen wir dich sehen junge!! 

@Lutze...sieht echt niedlich aus,dann mal herzlichen glückwunsch zum kleinen racker


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Dezember 2011)

stylo schrieb:


> @Lutze...sieht echt niedlich aus,dann mal herzlichen glückwunsch zum kleinen *Kacker*



@ fiddel: schwarz / orange = geile Farbkombi...


----------



## fiddel (22. Dezember 2011)

da leg ich immer wert drauf wisst ihr ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (22. Dezember 2011)

sieht echt besser aus wie das giant


----------



## Undergroundace (22. Dezember 2011)

Junge das ist ja extrem Frisch das Rad !  

Damit kannst in Hafjell ja extrem abrocken und sogar Bergauf fahren mit den 27 Gängen  
Will aber bald mal Probefahren auf der Maschine


----------



## Mr_Banyan (22. Dezember 2011)

Das isses doch


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Dezember 2011)

... ab in pornthread damit, das ballert da alles weg...!


----------



## fiddel (23. Dezember 2011)

so nu isses soweit.


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Dezember 2011)

So geht das


----------



## stylo (23. Dezember 2011)

sauber fiddel,ist der marc wenigstens auch nicht allein mit seinem 951,wird das dann hier grüppchenbildung?? 

aber geiler frame,hast gut gemacht!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Dezember 2011)

Dann fallen Lutz,Lars , Cris, ich und Kosh raus Exoten halt. Naja ist auch ganz gut so


----------



## Whiplash01 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hey fiddel, ist die Katze endlich aus dem Sack, geiler frame, Glückwunsch, wenngleich ich den schwarz/orangen noch geiler fand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (23. Dezember 2011)

wie bei fb schon geschrieben ...end geiles teil. und nu aufbauen!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. Dezember 2011)

nein, ich wollte einzigartig bleiben in der truppe!! Jetzt muß ich mir doch was neues holen..........Fiddel, guten geschmack hast du bewiesen. es fährt auch so gut wie es aussieht. versprochen!!! top


----------



## fiddel (23. Dezember 2011)

trink ich ersma n paar bier drauf


----------



## stylo (23. Dezember 2011)

ach quatsch,hauke u ich machen euch platt 

@alle anderen mit ihren einzelstücken..ihr seit solche aussenseiter


----------



## Whiplash01 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hey fiddel, zu dem schwarzen Rahmen würde doch als Kontrast endgeil ne weiße Kurbel passen, hab da gaaaaanz zufällig noch eine...


----------



## stylo (23. Dezember 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Hey fiddel, zu dem schwarzen Rahmen würde doch als Kontrast endgeil ne weiße Kurbel passen, hab da gaaaaanz zufällig noch eine...



jetzt meldet sich bestimmt gleich wieder kosh zu wort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hast du etwa die wieße Kurbel abgebaut vom scalp?
Wir sind keine Außenseiter sondern speziell / selten ! 

Prost.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. Dezember 2011)

so so, speziell nennt man es??


----------



## kosh_hh (23. Dezember 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Hey fiddel, zu dem schwarzen Rahmen würde doch als Kontrast endgeil ne weiße Kurbel passen, hab da gaaaaanz zufällig noch eine...



hehe, ich glaube fiddel möchte seinen schicken neuen Rahmen nicht von nem schwulen Keiler vergewaltigen lassen. Von sowas bekommt der Rahmen schließlich beulen


----------



## Whiplash01 (23. Dezember 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Hast du etwa die wieße Kurbel abgebaut vom scalp?
> Wir sind keine Außenseiter sondern speziell / selten !
> 
> Prost.



... Prost


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hier herrschen schon wieder Spannungen ! Weiß ist heiß , junge. 
Ich habe gerade erfahren das Montag in Malente was los sein soll? Wenn man nicht ständig Spione bei fratzenbuch hätte würde man sowas nie erfahren. Ist wohl geheim das treffen oder wie , nur die elitäre Gesellschaft


----------



## christophersch (23. Dezember 2011)

schickes Ding! hauste die Parts vom Giant ran?? Eine Ti Feder würde dem Rahmen auf jeden Fall sehr gut stehen...

Bei der ganzen Gruppenbildung hier ist mein Canyon ja richtig "einzigartig"


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Dezember 2011)

Naja Canyon ist eine Ausnahme vom geschehen  
Aber von der Dellenlastigkiet ist es auf jeden fall mit intense vorne dabei  außerdem ist das doch bloß ein aufgeblasenes Enduro ! 


(Spaß muss sein)


----------



## fiddel (23. Dezember 2011)

mongo.


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Dezember 2011)

Trink nicht so viel Astra!


----------



## fiddel (23. Dezember 2011)

kla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (23. Dezember 2011)

voll hooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmoooooooooooo das 951


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Dezember 2011)

Das ist ein fall für ? 









Durch fall Mann


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. Dezember 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade erfahren das Montag in Malente was los sein soll? Wenn man nicht ständig Spione bei fratzenbuch hätte würde man sowas nie erfahren. Ist wohl geheim das treffen oder wie , nur die elitäre Gesellschaft



Danny kläre mich mal auf oder ist es eine geschlossene gesellschaft immer diese geheime sch***e hier!!


----------



## Lars-123 (23. Dezember 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqGc6oeIQ5Y&feature=related"]Winky Winky Bum Bum (pimmel pimmel po po) song      - YouTube[/nomedia]

ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## schoko404 (23. Dezember 2011)

Marc...zweiten Weihnachtstag ist "Ausgang" in Malente...die fiesen Kalorien schnell wieder runterreiten!! obwohl ich mir das auch anders vorstellen könnte mit dem Reiten, aber naja...
Steht ganz öffentlich und unzensiert in unserem facebook-thread!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. Dezember 2011)

Danke, bin dabei!!!! Hatte lange kein richtiges internet, deswegen war ich bei fb gar nicht on. Bin jetzt wieder @ home


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Dezember 2011)

Marc tut mir leid da kann ich auch nicht mehr zu sagen da ich mich diesem Verein nicht anschließen will !
Das sind alle voll die Zuckerberg Opfer 
Wahrscheinlich soll sie keiner beim fahren sehen , mit ihren dicken Ranzen hinter dem lenker  
Naja sei es wie es sei hier kommt nur noch Minimum was an , schade eigentlich.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. Dezember 2011)

ich bin auch mehr hier als bei fb!! habe es jetzt auch gefunden. wäre dann auch am 2. dabei

kannst recht haben


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. Dezember 2011)

Weiß nicht ob es alle hier lesen, aber wünsche erstmal allen ein wunderschönes weihnachtsfest und laßt euch ordentlich beschenken!! bis zum zweiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (24. Dezember 2011)

Keine Panik das lesen nur wenige ! Auch dir ein frohes Fest und lass dich mit einem neuen Rad beschenken. Grüß die Naddel


----------



## Lars-123 (24. Dezember 2011)

wünsche euch auch ein frohes fest, will auch ein neues rad jetzt


----------



## schoko404 (24. Dezember 2011)

Mit ein bißchen Glück liegt bei mir ja ein V3 Atherton unter'm Baum 
Aber ich befürchte ich habe den Wunschzettel zu spät abgegeben 

Also dann...Frohes Fest Mädels und Jungs...bis zum Zweiten!


----------



## stylo (24. Dezember 2011)

Ebenso frohes Fest,hoffentlich ist der Weihnachtsmann fleißig


----------



## sannihh (24. Dezember 2011)

Wünsche Euch Allen Frohe Weihnachten, lasst euch reich beschenken und haut euch ordentlich den Wanst voll ))).


----------



## Whiplash01 (24. Dezember 2011)

Auch von mir an ALLE: Frohe Weihnachten Kinners, lecker Gans und viele Geschenke, wir sehen uns am 2. in Male. 





@kosh: sorry, die Mützen gabs nur in *WEIß* / rot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (24. Dezember 2011)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob es alle hier lesen, aber wünsche erstmal allen ein wunderschönes weihnachtsfest und laßt euch ordentlich beschenken!! bis zum zweiten



Poste das doch bei Facebook, dann liest es auch jeder und nicht nur die störrischen Kellerkinder hier 



schoko404 schrieb:


> Mit ein bißchen Glück liegt bei mir ja ein V3 Atherton unter'm Baum
> Aber ich befürchte ich habe den Wunschzettel zu spät abgegeben
> 
> Also dann...Frohes Fest Mädels und Jungs...bis zum Zweiten!



Mensch Hauke ich dachte du wünscht dir einen Deemax Ultimate Laufradsatz 

@all
Wir sehen uns am zweiten - bis dahin schöne Feiertage


----------



## Undergroundace (24. Dezember 2011)

Kosh du Opfer ! 

Die folge von zu viel FB 

@ Lutze 

Bringst die beiden mit am Montag ? Wär mal ne schau ...

Frohes Fest euch allen hier im Forum !


----------



## Whiplash01 (24. Dezember 2011)

Undergroundace schrieb:


> Bringst die beiden mit am Montag ? Wär mal ne schau ...



Sorry Danny, aber die Beiden sind schwer beschäftigt, müssen mein Bettchen warm halten...!


----------



## Undergroundace (24. Dezember 2011)

Waaasss  

Na dann können sie doch erst recht mitkommen wenn du eh nicht da bist


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Dezember 2011)

Carrera Bahn bekommen ! Und ein nusskasten von Proxxon , der Weihnachtsmann war gut informiert.


----------



## kosh_hh (25. Dezember 2011)

Nusskasten von Proxxon hab ich auch. Gutes Geschenk.

Und Carrera Bahn ist ja mal richtig geil. Müssen wir bei dir mal ein Turnier veranstalten.


----------



## trafko (25. Dezember 2011)

wann sind die ersten denn morgen anzutreffen?


----------



## kosh_hh (25. Dezember 2011)

wohl so gegen elf


----------



## fiddel (25. Dezember 2011)

denkma so ab 2 oder 3 muss ja feiern heute...


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Dezember 2011)

Naja kann man leider nur mit 2 Autos drauf fahren. Aber es macht Laune , hätte ich nicht gedacht. Aber gegen den Citroën C4 Rallye Wagen hat keiner eine Chance. 

Bitte gerade auf ihn hier 
http://s228345231.e-shop.info/shop/system/detailimage?shop_param=cid%3D71%26aid%3DO701504%26position%3Dposition1%26


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. Dezember 2011)

Sauber Danny Carrera Bahn fetzt richtig!! Cris und ich sind gegen 11:30 da!!


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Dezember 2011)

Na dann bis heute


----------



## schoko404 (26. Dezember 2011)

Versuche auch bis Mittag fit zu sein...bis später


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Dezember 2011)

Haha  niemals


----------



## Timmö__ (26. Dezember 2011)

/edit.   Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Undergroundace (26. Dezember 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/115319401216284950499/2WeinachtsfeiertagInMalenteAufDerBahn2612111710


----------



## Mr_Banyan (26. Dezember 2011)

War scheen heute und wie man auf den fotos erkennt, ist der wohlstand in malente ausgebrochen


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Dezember 2011)

Welcher Wohlstand ? Bei mir gib's keinen!

Ach ja gute Besserung an den durchfallman!


----------



## trafko (26. Dezember 2011)

war ein sehr sehr genialer tag heute... alles dabei..neue bikes...glühwein und geprällte eier  votet mal kräftig für dannys foto im fdw thread... da is dann evtl n foto des tage für denn jungen mann drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (26. Dezember 2011)

ach der ist er gar nicht scharf drauf ! 

Heißt das nicht Eggnog bei den Ami`s


----------



## Whiplash01 (28. Dezember 2011)

Wer hat den Bock morgen in Male noch ne Runde zu drehen, Micha und ich werden so ab 11 da sein.


----------



## Lars-123 (28. Dezember 2011)

ich würde morgen dann auch da sein wenn das wetter gut ist


----------



## Whiplash01 (29. Dezember 2011)

Für alle, die mit Gesichtsbüchern nichts anfangen können/wollen und daher völlig ahnungslos sind: Am Samstag und/oder am Sontag werden sich wohl einige zum zünftigen bergabrollen in Male treffen.


----------



## Lars-123 (29. Dezember 2011)

danny du sollst arbeiten und meine ware einpacken und verschicken, los los


----------



## Timmö__ (29. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute, suche für mein Glory nach einem anständigen Lenker, sowie trigger für sram Schaltwerke.. Falls ihr was rumliegen habt, gebt mal Bescheid. Evtl auch nen 203mm Postmount Adapter? hehe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (29. Dezember 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> danny du sollst arbeiten und meine ware einpacken und verschicken, los los



... deine Ware??

Haste dir endlich ein ordentliches Bike gekoft?


----------



## kosh_hh (29. Dezember 2011)

jetzt wo die Athertons (mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit) auf GT unterwegs sind, ist Lars ja richtig hip. Also sozusagen Rachel zwo


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Dezember 2011)

@Lutz

Tja dann kann ich wohl nicht kommen! Wieß es ja leider nicht 

@Lars 

Neee bin krankgeschrieben ! 

@Tim 

Habe nichts! 

@kosh

Der Durchfall ist weg und schon ist er wieder da! 
Wenn der Dinge dann noch genauso fahren könnte wie Rachel dann hätte ich Respekt.


----------



## Whiplash01 (29. Dezember 2011)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> @Lutz
> 
> Tja dann kann ich wohl nicht kommen! Wieß es ja leider nicht



stimmt, dann musste wohl zu hause bleiben, aber bist ja eh krank...


----------



## kosh_hh (29. Dezember 2011)

@Danny:
tüürlich - muss ja immer weitergehen. Danke nochmals für die Genesungswünsche. Vielleicht sieht man sich am WE?

Aber mal ne andere Frage: Wieso hast du in deiner Signatur "Facebook ist saugeil", dass "saugeil" ausgesternt?


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Dezember 2011)

Soll ja nicht jeder gleich wissen das ich doch so denke und mich als Paris Hilton angemeldet habe  habe schon viele Freunde im Fratzenbuch und Likes , Yeah !


----------



## Danny-128 (30. Dezember 2011)

So Wat ist denn nun morgen los im Holm ?


----------



## christophersch (30. Dezember 2011)

check doch einfach facebook.  soll allerhand los sein.


----------



## Danny-128 (30. Dezember 2011)

Scherzkeks wa ? naja dann halt nicht wenn es so geheim ist total asozial sowas!


----------



## christophersch (30. Dezember 2011)

ach quatsch, geheim. Wer genau nun alles kommt, weiß ich nicht. aber ich glaube Patrick, Christian, Sören und ein paar andere vom Müllberg. Sollten insgesamt so etwa 10 werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (30. Dezember 2011)

ich bin morgen ab 9uhr da für die frühaufsteher


----------



## Danny-128 (30. Dezember 2011)

Naja wenn es hier keiner mehr postet und das auch noch auf Nachfrage dann ist das *******! 
Das Forum war mal dafür gedacht solche Sachen hier auszutauschen , aber leider kann man hier keine ständige Status Aktualisierung durchführen. 

@ Lars 

Komme mal früher, dann komm vorher noch bei mir vorbei!


----------



## Lars-123 (30. Dezember 2011)

wann soll ich denn bei dir sein???


----------



## Mr_Banyan (30. Dezember 2011)

hast recht Danny, nervt mit dem FB!! auch wenn ich kein totaler Gegner bin... ich bin nich daa!! Aber Wünsche allen einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr!! Bis 2012 Jungs und Mädels


----------



## Danny-128 (30. Dezember 2011)

Ne Stunde früher !

Danke Marc das du mich verstehst  

Auch dir ein gesundes und frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## toddy2017 (31. Dezember 2011)

Euch allen n guten rutsch, muschi' s


----------



## Danny-128 (31. Dezember 2011)

Euch allen auch einen guten Rutsch! 
Frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## stylo (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues leutz,auf reiches bikejahr


----------



## Mr_Banyan (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues Jahr Auf eine tolle Saison 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (1. Januar 2012)

Hänge mich da auch gleich mal dran.....auf eine unfallfreie Saison 2012!


----------



## Timmö__ (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues wünsch ich euch


----------



## kosh_hh (1. Januar 2012)

auch von mir frohes neues


----------



## sannihh (1. Januar 2012)

Wünsche Euch Allen ein frohes Neues Jahr !!!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Januar 2012)

So morgen bin ich mal in HH und danach werde ich bei Cris einreiten um ihn mal zu Nerven !

Not lesbar in Facebuch


----------



## christophersch (3. Januar 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> So morgen bin ich mal in HH und danach werde ich bei Cris einreiten um ihn mal zu Nerven !
> 
> Not lesbar in Facebuch



Lust mal bei unserem Spot vorbei zu schauen?
Läge quasi auf dem Weg zwischen HH und PI.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (3. Januar 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> So morgen bin ich mal in HH und danach werde ich bei Cris einreiten um ihn mal zu Nerven !
> 
> Not lesbar in Facebuch



Leider bin ich wieder arbeiten!! Grüß schön!!


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Januar 2012)

@ Marc 
Erledigt !


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Januar 2012)

@ Fiddel 

Die haben sich heute auf der Autobahn ein Rennen geliefert !  





Ich glaube so baue ich mir den anderen 1. auf


----------



## fiddel (3. Januar 2012)

ne is gay! haha 
aber der einer is trotzdem geiler als der bmwichtig...


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Januar 2012)

findste ? Ich find das voll geil


----------



## Lars-123 (4. Januar 2012)




----------



## Danny-128 (5. Januar 2012)

Wie heißt sie denn ?


----------



## Lars-123 (5. Januar 2012)

wir sind noch auf namenssuche


----------



## kosh_hh (5. Januar 2012)

die ist ja putzig - wie wärs denn mit Rachel


----------



## stylo (5. Januar 2012)

yeah ich wäre auch für rachel,das würde doch passen für de neue saison 

hier mal nen anderes ding,hat jemand von euch noch diese klemmschellen für x0 o x9,matchmaker für formula ist mir zu teuer für so nen stück blech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (5. Januar 2012)

Lars Rachel finde ich nicht gut , deine Katze hat doch keine Zahnlücken und komischen Akzent beim Mauzen 
Kôtbullar wäre doch auch Super ! globberteil ginge auch 

Jetzt mal ehrlich du solltest dir einen Namen aussuchen der zur süßen passt !


----------



## Lars-123 (5. Januar 2012)

hehe doch sie hat beim mautzen auch immer ne kartoffel im maul


----------



## DieterB (5. Januar 2012)

wir wäre es sonst mit Tracey oder Darcy?


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Januar 2012)

Oder Jaqueline oder cindy oder mandy oder keeevin!


----------



## DieterB (5. Januar 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Oder Jaqueline oder cindy oder mandy oder keeevin!



Bei welchen Teams fahren die denn?


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Januar 2012)

Im H4 Team von Wolfgang Schäuble ! 

Keeevin bei Maxxis


----------



## ihsamwiis (6. Januar 2012)

Wie wäre es mit Prise, passend zum Fahrrad Enter(prise)...


----------



## Lars-123 (6. Januar 2012)

juhu eine glückswurst liegt wohl am döner aus malle


----------



## stylo (6. Januar 2012)

alter lars bist du fertig!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (6. Januar 2012)

Ohne abwischen und Gestank wo man noch gucken musste ob man überhaupt ein abgedrückt hat!

Respekt


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Januar 2012)

Und daran ist dieses Teil Schuld 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iCMCyk1xz0&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Der GerÃ¤t Song (Official Music Video) by DÃ¶nerBoys      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Lars-123 (6. Januar 2012)

mach mal lieber die techno version


----------



## ihsamwiis (7. Januar 2012)

Moinsen, 
wer ist denn morgen alles da.. ???
Christian nimmt mich mit, wir sind auf jedenfall da...


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Januar 2012)

Oh das kommt aber früh! Junge ich bin dann morgen da!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (7. Januar 2012)

Kann leider nicht Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ihsamwiis (11. Januar 2012)

Sonntag Male wer kommt...??? Wetter soll sehr gut werden...


----------



## Lars-123 (11. Januar 2012)

ich ich ich


----------



## kosh_hh (11. Januar 2012)

ich nicht - Doppelkopfwochenende


----------



## Lars-123 (11. Januar 2012)

Muschi


----------



## trafko (11. Januar 2012)

jaja in deinem alter heist es auch mal ruhe...sonst wirds noch n doppeltherz wochenende


----------



## Whiplash01 (11. Januar 2012)

... ich auch nicht ... Hundesitting!! 

Aber vielleicht schau ich mal mit Zwergnase rum.


----------



## trafko (11. Januar 2012)

kann doch nich sonntag...komme denn wohl samstag!


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Januar 2012)

Da muss der Patrick nämlich zu seiner Chefin nach Hause ! 

@ Lutz 

Humdesitting was das denn ? Der soll sich mal nicht so anstellen der kleine.


----------



## stylo (11. Januar 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Da muss der Patrick nämlich zu seiner Chefin nach Hause !



Waffeln machen/Essen


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube die mache Löffelchen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (11. Januar 2012)

so haut mal bitte nochmal das datum für norwegen raus ham wir uns nu geeinligt??
ich muss urlaub einreichen!

so. schauts glaub jut aus


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Januar 2012)

Was willst etwa mit dem neuen Rad kommen ? 

Wegen Urlaub wollen Wir uns nochmal hinsetzen und den Termin fest machen , da keiner mehr bock hat bis Weihnachten zu warten , das hat Cris und Lars beim letzten mal schon gesagt das es so kommen muss wer dann nicht kann oder will muss hält sehen wo er bleibt.
Das dauert schon viel zu lange das ganze.


----------



## fiddel (12. Januar 2012)

klaroooooo junge 

hab noch n juten song für you

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3UDChBdIWQ&feature=player_embedded"]Hepatitis Blau feat. Alfi Hardcore - HotKacknZu      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Januar 2012)

Voll der derbe Beat alla ! Du bist doch auch schon wieder hotkacknzu


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Januar 2012)

Fiddel altes haus alles am Rad? Mach mal Bilder von de karre


----------



## schoko404 (13. Januar 2012)

Bilder gibts....jaaa genau..auf fratzenbook 
Ich bin mal so frei und hänge es für dich an!


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Januar 2012)

Wat für'n hässliches Teil ! Die Gabel passt gar nicht von der Farbe her , die kack blauen  ventilkappen kannst mal langsam in müll hauen und dann mach mal die Aufkleber vom Rahmen runter wenn du schon keine mehr auf den Felgen hast! Juungee , Homo

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdEMqyb3tGQ"]Du alter Homo-New Kids Turbo      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## christophersch (13. Januar 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Wat für'n hässliches Teil ! Die Gabel passt gar nicht von der Farbe her , die kack blauen  ventilkappen kannst mal langsam in müll hauen und dann mach mal die Aufkleber vom Rahmen runter wenn du schon keine mehr auf den Felgen hast! Juungee , Homo
> 
> Du alter Homo-New Kids Turbo      - YouTube



what?! haste gelitten? 
das Ding ist der Hammer! (Ok, die Gabel könnte schwarz, geb ich zu) Aber niemals die Rahmendecals...


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Januar 2012)

Bla bla bla ....   Sieht so schlecht aus , Punkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (13. Januar 2012)

Es gibt nur ein wahres 951 in Malle und das is mir


----------



## schoko404 (13. Januar 2012)

macht weiter!!! ich hol mir noch schnell ne tüte chips


----------



## Mr_Banyan (13. Januar 2012)

tzzz nicht mal ein FRO


----------



## stylo (14. Januar 2012)

Ihr seit so schlecht Männers,dafür hat er schöne teile bekomm die bei cris im laden liegen,friedhof ich halt zu dir


----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. Januar 2012)

Schöööön????......  Zur Sicherheit, ich hoffe ihr versteht die Smileys...nicht das es noch ärger gibt!!


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich das so sehe dann ist das so ! Lass mir doch von euch nicht meine Meinung verdrehen , wo kommen wir dann noch hin ! Marc sein sein 951 ist Super geil da passt einfach alles aber das von Fiddel eben nicht. Und da wird dann auch keine neue kettenführung oder sonst was dran ändern.

@ Dirk

Homo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (14. Januar 2012)

@danny....schwuuuuuuul


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Januar 2012)

Das bist du da sind wir mal einer Meinung


----------



## ihsamwiis (14. Januar 2012)

Hahaha... aber die Rahmendecals müssen wirklich ab, sonst sieht ja jeder gleich was für ein scheiss das ist...


----------



## trafko (14. Januar 2012)

@ bob der baumeister: geiles dimg...die steilkurve der sprung  hoffentlich gehts so weiter !!!!


----------



## Lars-123 (14. Januar 2012)

juhu mein neues rad ist da, das ging ja schneller als gedacht


----------



## Lars-123 (14. Januar 2012)

....


----------



## stylo (14. Januar 2012)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> juhu mein neues rad ist da, das ging ja schneller als gedacht



what???????


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Januar 2012)

Antidote Juungee morgen geht's rund .

@ Patrick keine Ahnung was du meinst ?


----------



## trafko (14. Januar 2012)

Ja du danny...ick weis auch nich mehr so genau....


----------



## fiddel (15. Januar 2012)

danny fotze junge...trotzdem is det schneller wie deine transe!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (15. Januar 2012)

Niemals allein schon durch die dellen nicht!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. Januar 2012)

Kann leider heute nicht kommen...

Die Transe ist geil, fährt auch geil

@ Lars ist nicht Dein ernst oder??


----------



## Cooby (15. Januar 2012)

Hey Männers,

hab gerade gelesen, dass einige von euch dieses Jahr nach Norwegen wollen...
Wenn ihr genug Zeit habt und neben Hafjell noch ein paar gute Bikeparks sehen wollt, kann ich noch folgende Parks empfehlen:
- Pink Park Geilo (pinkpark.no)
- Hemsedal Bike Park (http://www.hemsedal.com/en-gb/Summer-Activities/Biking/Bike-parks.aspx)
- Oppdal Bikepark (http://www.oppdalbooking.no/index.aspx?pageid=289&language=en-us)
und welchen ich selber noch nicht kenne: Vrådal Bike Park

Grüße Friet


----------



## SPEE (15. Januar 2012)

Was..., 951 is grade in... ?! Denn brauch ich jetzt auch gans schnell eins... .. .  !!!


----------



## stylo (15. Januar 2012)

SPEE schrieb:


> Was..., 951 is grade in... ?! Denn brauch ich jetzt auch gans schnell eins... .. .  !!!



alter schede gibts dich auch noch


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. Januar 2012)

Nein! Frithjof hat im Outlet gekauft!


----------



## SPEE (15. Januar 2012)

Klaro gibts mich noch ... !   Naja, ich weiß nicht...im Outlet^^?   Is man damit denn schneller... ?  :-D


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. Januar 2012)

Nein, aber du bekommst Dellen dazu, wenn man Sachen von der Reste-Rampe kauft


----------



## fiddel (15. Januar 2012)

dellen sind in jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (15. Januar 2012)

beule junge


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Januar 2012)

Neeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## stylo (15. Januar 2012)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> beule junge



kann dir ja mal ne beule hauen


----------



## Lars-123 (16. Januar 2012)

mit was denn, der kaputten hand oder willst du mit einem 951 nach mir schmeißen


----------



## Mr_Banyan (16. Januar 2012)

Ja Ja, daß sind so die Typen...kommen mit nem Corsa um die Ecke und sagen... einen porsche würde ich mir nie kaufen!!!


----------



## fiddel (16. Januar 2012)

schier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (16. Januar 2012)

für alle die gestern aufm sofa verbracht haben...


----------



## Lars-123 (16. Januar 2012)

die haben dann wohl auch nix verpasst


----------



## kosh_hh (16. Januar 2012)

mit einer schwarzen Gabel wär das 951 ein Knaller

auch so schon recht schick


----------



## Mr_Banyan (16. Januar 2012)

Yeah Black and White...mach das graue Ding noch wech!!


----------



## Lars-123 (16. Januar 2012)

schicke felgen


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Januar 2012)

schickes 951 ! 

Aber Lars du sollst hier nicht meinen Job übernehmen und alle dissen ! 

Das geht nicht Junge


----------



## fiddel (17. Januar 2012)

die kommt noch schwarz keine sorge!


----------



## Timmö__ (17. Januar 2012)

Ich find beide 951 sehr geil. An dem schwarzen passt nur die Farbe der Fox nicht. Sonst fettes Radl 

btw: Hab da ne Facebook Gruppe von euch gefunden.. Nimmt mich die "geschlossene Gesellschaft" auf?


----------



## fiddel (18. Januar 2012)

6.-8. juli hab ich keine zeit wär gut wenn der norwegen termin da nich is^^


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Januar 2012)

Doch lass mal dann losfahren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ihsamwiis (18. Januar 2012)

Sooo...

denn ma an alle die mit nach Norwegen wollen, wir müssen uns ma zusammen setzen und den termin, An und Abfahrtsort und alles weitere PLANEN das ganze müsste bis ENDE JANUAR passieren...
Also wann und wo...??????????????????????????????????????
Vorschlag: diesen oder nähsten sonntag, erst einwenig in Male rollen und schaufeln und danach das MEETING


----------



## Whiplash01 (18. Januar 2012)

Timmö schrieb:


> btw: Hab da ne Facebook Gruppe von euch gefunden.. Nimmt mich die "geschlossene Gesellschaft" auf?



Hey Timmö, gib mal dein Fratzenbuchnamen an, dann lade ich dich ein, falls noch nicht geschehen.

... seh gerade, hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Lars-123 (18. Januar 2012)

ich bin für diesen sonntag.

wer wäre denn am freitag für ne runde biken in malotze da?


----------



## Straight-Eight (18. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte am SO Zeit und auch Lust. Dann könnte ich mein Rad endlich artgerecht behandeln............ 

Habe Euch bei FB auch schon geortet. Komme aber nicht rein.  Einladung wäre nett.

Stefan


----------



## sannihh (18. Januar 2012)

Sind Sonntag auch am Start und nä We wird die Bikeparksaison in Thale eröffnet ))


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Januar 2012)

Thale hat doch geschlossen wegen technischer Probleme !


----------



## Whiplash01 (18. Januar 2012)

Thalenser schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Neuigkeiten aus Thale
> 
> Liebe Bergabfahrfreunde!
> 
> ...


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Januar 2012)

Lutz mit dir kann man keinen Spaß haben du verpeilst das ja !

Kann man denn nicht mal in Ruhe sein Spaß haben und andere ärgern ? Ne ne ne , was ist bloß los hier? Sonst seid ihr doch alle immer auf Facebook


----------



## stylo (18. Januar 2012)

man kann sich ja auch mal normal "unterhalten"!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (18. Januar 2012)

danny-128 schrieb:


> lutz mit dir kann man keinen spaß haben du verpeilst das ja !
> 
> Kann man denn nicht mal in ruhe sein spaß haben und andere ärgern ? Ne ne ne , was ist bloß los hier? Sonst seid ihr doch alle immer auf facebook



:d


----------



## fiddel (19. Januar 2012)

jo so. n bissel fahren dann planen!!!!!!


----------



## toddy2017 (19. Januar 2012)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Hey Timmö, gib mal dein Fratzenbuchnamen an, dann lade ich dich ein, falls noch nicht geschehen.
> 
> ... seh gerade, hat sich erledigt.



ich will auch in die geschlossene..


----------



## sannihh (19. Januar 2012)

@ Danny....netter Versuch )))


----------



## kosh_hh (19. Januar 2012)

Danny ist nur neidisch, weil sie in Thale keine Bikes mit gelbem Vorbau und gelbem Lenker mit dem Lift transportieren


----------



## ihsamwiis (19. Januar 2012)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> Danny ist nur neidisch, weil sie in Thale keine Bikes mit gelbem Vorbau und gelbem Lenker mit dem Lift transportieren



transportieren... trans wie transe hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (19. Januar 2012)

wer will denn schon nach thale wenn wir den bikepark malente haben


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Januar 2012)

So sieht's aus Jungs , der schwarz gelbe Blitz ist nicht für Thale gedacht! Lieber Malente unsicher machen.

Aber ein Versuch war es Wert


----------



## fiddel (20. Januar 2012)

so jungs ich hab mal mit "dirt_styler" oder so kontakt aufgenommen dat is der jung der letztes jahr in hafjell n praktikum gemacht hat und diese saison da wieder arbeitet... er hat sich da ne hütte gemietet für den ganzen sommer und freut sich ggf über besuch gegen nen obolus... ich werd die tage mal mit ihm tel. evtl komm wir da ja besser bei weg wenn wir bei ihm unterkommen für die paar nächte!
er kennt sicherlich auch noch n paar trails die wir dann ma abchecken können...
ne option ?!


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Januar 2012)

Na Logen ! Das ja voll dufte , ich sehe dat läuft. Wie geil wäre das denn wenn wir quasi ein Lokal vor Ort haben


----------



## fiddel (20. Januar 2012)

der auchnoch deutscher is...da kann cris mit seine no hander bestimmt ein raushaun


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Januar 2012)

Du meinst den German One hander


----------



## ihsamwiis (21. Januar 2012)

@fiddel ja das hört sich doch sehr gut an... wär schon geil wenn das klappt...


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Januar 2012)

Es regnet leicht heute in Malente , mal sehen was die wetter morgen sächt.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. Januar 2012)

...zu kalt...zu nass...zu windig *brrrrrr*


----------



## trafko (21. Januar 2012)

yeah zu thale....yeah zu malente am sonntag ... und doppelt yeah yeah zu norwegen mi evtl local


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ihsamwiis (21. Januar 2012)

Marc DU MUSCHIIIII


----------



## Lars-123 (21. Januar 2012)

das wetter ist echt schei..e morgen:kotz:


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Januar 2012)

Ach das wird schon!


----------



## Timmö__ (22. Januar 2012)

So, Bike soweit fertig bis auf die Bremsen. Scheiß Avid Elixer. Die packt ja überhaupt nichts. Wollte nächstes Wochenende dann mal in Malente vorbeischauen. Fotos in meiner Galerie


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Januar 2012)

Also der Termin für den Norwegen Trip ist gesetzt vom 9. - 23.7.12 
Von Hirtshals nach Larvik. 

Günsitger geht nicht Junge


----------



## trafko (22. Januar 2012)

alles klar denn reich ich mal mein urlaub ein!


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Januar 2012)

Ja das mach mal musst halt sehen das du irgendwo ins Auto passt oder selber fahren , bis jetzt sind wir 5 Leute plus deiner einer. Wenn noch jemand mitkommt dann könnte man schon mit drei Autos los.


----------



## trafko (22. Januar 2012)

Wer isn jetzt schon eingeplant...alleine fahren hab ich nämlich nich so lust.


----------



## Lars-123 (22. Januar 2012)

bis jetzt danny, cris, friedhof, hauke und ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (22. Januar 2012)

hm 2 2 2 is doch immernoch gut...

hauke muss sich ja eh noch den letzten kick geben!muschi.


----------



## trafko (22. Januar 2012)

ich glaube der christopher mülbrecht wollt auch noch mit ... hab ihr den preis schonmal kalkuliert?


----------



## fiddel (22. Januar 2012)

so um die 500 (fahrt, lift, futter) unterkunft müssen wir nochmal sehn...


----------



## Lars-123 (22. Januar 2012)

bei dem preis von 500 sind denn aber auch nur zwei fahrzeuge mit drinne


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. Januar 2012)

bin dieses jahr leider nicht dabei, es gibt halt sachen, die unerwartet dazwischen kommen können...baue nächstes jahr auf euch


----------



## ihsamwiis (23. Januar 2012)

@marc echt schade 

@all muss bei maxxis bestellen, wer noch reifen benötigt sagt mir bitte schnellstmöglich bescheid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (23. Januar 2012)

Habe genug ! Danke


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. Januar 2012)

Aber bei den unzähligen Bikeparkbesuchen bin ich dabei

Reifen brauche ich auch noch nicht! Danke!!


----------



## Lars-123 (23. Januar 2012)

ich brauch nochmal einen satz für schlechtes wetter


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Januar 2012)

Du fährst ja auch nie Marc  da kann dein reifenverbrauch ja nicht hoch sein , so wie der von Dirk ! Ich schmeiß mich weg 

Alle schon Urlaub eingereicht?

Cris muss noch mit seinem Chef reden , der ist ja schließlich Mensch des Jahres geworden ! Da wird er wohl nichts gegen sagen können


----------



## Lars-123 (23. Januar 2012)

wer hat denn bock in der woche zu biken in malente??


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Januar 2012)

Kann nicht !


----------



## sannihh (24. Januar 2012)

Hey Lars, 
sind wahrscheinlich am Do da !!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. Januar 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Du fährst ja auch nie Marc  da kann dein reifenverbrauch ja nicht hoch sein , so wie der von Dirk ! Ich schmeiß mich weg
> 
> Cris muss noch mit seinem Chef reden , der ist ja schließlich Mensch des Jahres geworden ! Da wird er wohl nichts gegen sagen können




Nicht bremsen schont die Reifen ... und schneller ist man auch !!!

Nein, Cris bekommt nicht frei, schon gar nicht mit Euch!!! Gruß Chef


----------



## ihsamwiis (24. Januar 2012)

verdammt ich hasse meinen chef, der macht den ganzen tag nichts anderes als mit seinem MERCEDES durch die gegend zu cruisen


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Januar 2012)

Marc du bist der Unmensch des jahres in Pinneberg ! Gewählt von den Leuten aus der Einkaufsstraße 
Nix Chef sondern Azubi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. Januar 2012)

zumindest kann ich wieder cruisen...

unmensch bin ich gerne wo bleibt eigentlich mein preisgeld?!!


----------



## ihsamwiis (24. Januar 2012)

das bekommen die angestellten


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Januar 2012)

Dein preis war einmal mit Tomaten werfen während du durch die Einkaufsmeile wanderst und danach mit Gurken verdroschen werden auf dem Rückweg! 

Cris was sacht der Helm Mensch ?


----------



## Lars-123 (25. Januar 2012)

so wer ist denn jetzt morgen im bikepark malente???

sonst kann ich mal mein bike aus dem auto nehmen.


----------



## sannihh (25. Januar 2012)

Hey Lars, wir sind morgen da, so zw. 11.30 und 12.00 Uhr


----------



## Whiplash01 (25. Januar 2012)

... ich *will* auch!!!!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Januar 2012)

Dann Fahr doch ! Selber Schuld wenn du am Wochenende nie da bist.


----------



## Whiplash01 (25. Januar 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Dann Fahr doch ! Selber Schuld wenn du am Wochenende nie da bist.



Tja Danny, das Eine was man(n) will, das Andere was man muss, kann man sich manchmal halt nicht aussuchen!


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Januar 2012)

Am Anfang stand die Berufswahl  

Schwing dein Hintern aufs Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (25. Januar 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Am Anfang stand die Berufswahl
> 
> Schwing dein Hintern aufs Rad



... und das von DIR, ich schmeiß mich weg...


----------



## ihsamwiis (25. Januar 2012)

Danny der Helm kommt wirklich erst im Mai... hab mit denen nochmal geschnack und sie haben gehofft das die schon im feb. kommen aber das wird wohl nichts...


----------



## sannihh (25. Januar 2012)

@ Lutz...komm mal vorbei, bestes Wetter , muss ja nicht so lange sein )))


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Januar 2012)

Klar von wem denn sonst ? Die zeit wo du ruhige Kugel geschoben hast in Spanien habe ich die Parks unsicher gemacht. Das musst du nun alles nachholen !


----------



## Whiplash01 (25. Januar 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Klar von wem denn sonst ? Die zeit wo du ruhige Kugel geschoben hast in Spanien habe ich die Parks unsicher gemacht. Das musst du nun alles nachholen !


----------



## Lars-123 (25. Januar 2012)

ich bin dann morgen so zwischen 10 und 11 da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (26. Januar 2012)

Wünscht Sanni mal alles gute zum Geburtstag !


----------



## schoko404 (26. Januar 2012)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Sanni !!! ;-)


----------



## Whiplash01 (26. Januar 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Wünscht Sanni mal alles gute zum Geburtstag !



... längst passiert, heute Morgen schon.


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Januar 2012)

Komisch mir hast nicht gratuliert zum Geburtstag. 
Ist gemerkt Lutz!


----------



## Whiplash01 (26. Januar 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Komisch mir hast nicht gratuliert zum Geburtstag.
> Ist gemerkt Lutz!



Siehste, für so was ist facebook doch ganz gut. 

Geb dir dafür das nächste Mal ein Bier aus. 

edit: bist du am Sonntag in Male, wollte mir evtl. mal den Bus von deinem Daddy anschauen.


----------



## schoko404 (26. Januar 2012)

Bei facebook wird man immer dran erinnert danny...
also los....meld dich an dann gibts auch wieder blumen zum geburtstag ;-)


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Januar 2012)

Es ist ja schon so schlimm geworden das man ohne dieses Assibuch gar nicht mehr kann , Jungs sowas speichert man im Kalender ab. 

Nebenbei erwähnt vergesst nicht zu atmen , falls Facebook euch nicht dran erinnert.


----------



## fiddel (26. Januar 2012)

es ist ja auch ein SOZIALES netzwerk kein wunder das du dich da nicht rumtreibst!


----------



## schoko404 (26. Januar 2012)

Fiddel: Wo ist hier der 'gefällt mir' button??!!!! ;-)


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Januar 2012)

Na dann bin ich mal so sozial und du bestelltst die dein Verschleiß Kit und lässt es den Postboten bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (26. Januar 2012)

ach war das ein schöner tag heute in malotze, mit spitzengeschwindigkeiten von 42 km/h und sonnenschein

voll laser


----------



## ihsamwiis (26. Januar 2012)

Lars hast dein Hometrainer mitgehabt oder was


----------



## Lars-123 (26. Januar 2012)

na klar ihsamwiis


----------



## ihsamwiis (26. Januar 2012)

:d


----------



## goegolo (26. Januar 2012)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> ach war das ein schöner tag heute in malotze, mit spitzengeschwindigkeiten von 42 km/h und sonnenschein
> 
> voll laser



Dat schaff ich in der Ebene mit Gegenwind


----------



## fiddel (26. Januar 2012)

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/s...Radius=10&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&tabNumber=1


----------



## fiddel (26. Januar 2012)

@goegolo...meine mudda auch!


----------



## stylo (26. Januar 2012)

fiddel tue es nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trafko (26. Januar 2012)

jungäääns : http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18790


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (26. Januar 2012)

von hafjell findet man nuuur geile videos...aber von are nur schrott? lars woher weißte eig das es da so geil sein soll?


----------



## trafko (26. Januar 2012)

boaaaaahhh die erste line is ja wohl göttlich  
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/201862/


----------



## stylo (26. Januar 2012)

pornös junge


----------



## Rodeogirl (26. Januar 2012)

Nabend.... Wer ist denn alles in Thale am WE und wenn an welchem Tag?


----------



## trafko (26. Januar 2012)

da liegt doch bestimmt schnee oder?


----------



## Lars-123 (26. Januar 2012)

mehr tabels auf einer strecke geht nicht in are.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUH-FGR_1WQ"]Shimano Ãre Bikepark      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ihsamwiis (27. Januar 2012)

Yeeehaaa raus mit den spikereifen  und sonntag nach malente... wer würd denn kommen..???


----------



## Lars-123 (27. Januar 2012)

ick wär da, wenn das wetter mitspielt


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Januar 2012)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> ick wär da, wenn das wetter mitspielt



... dito.


----------



## fiddel (27. Januar 2012)

wenns regnet ja wenns schneit ma gucken


----------



## fiddel (27. Januar 2012)

sieht doch ganz lustig aus
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9eUF8VN81I&feature=related"]Hafjell Oppdal Ãre The Movie PART 3 (Ãre)      - YouTube[/nomedia]
 die warn auchnoch in hafjell und opdal sind 3 teile


----------



## ihsamwiis (27. Januar 2012)

man wird das ein spaaasss ich will da jetzt hin...
@Hauke wat is nun mit dir hast schon urlaub eingereicht oder was...???


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Januar 2012)

Meiner ist abgesegnet und fest! Dann kann ich ja die Fähre Buchen oder wie ?


----------



## sannihh (27. Januar 2012)

bin Sonntag auch in Malente
@ Chris, brauchste ne Mitfahrgelegenheit ?


----------



## Lars-123 (27. Januar 2012)

ja danny buch mal die fähre das wär super


----------



## ihsamwiis (28. Januar 2012)

Sanny das wär SUPER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (28. Januar 2012)

Okay dann bitte ich darum Sonntag das Geld mit zu bringen! Zumindestens von den Leute die da sind. Im voraus zahlen will ich das auch nicht , nachher bleibe ich auf etwaigen kosten sitzen.


----------



## trafko (28. Januar 2012)

hmmm denn bin ich anscheinend nich eingeplant wa?


----------



## ihsamwiis (28. Januar 2012)

Häää wie jetzt Patrick...???
also wir buchen jetzt zwei Autos mit 5 Personen, die 5 Leute sind definitiv: Danny, Lars, Frithjof und ich, Hauke meldet sich ja nich  ob er schon urlaub eingereicht hat oder ihn überhaupt bekommt... also wär noch ein platz frei wenn Hauke nicht mitkommt, ansonsten musst du einzeln buchen... man wir planen das jetzt schon so lange und wir kommen nicht voran und jetzt ist schluss mit lustig wir buchen jetzt und FERTIG...
Danny ich bring die Kohle morgen mit...


----------



## trafko (28. Januar 2012)

ich hatte aber auch oft genug gesagt das ich mitkommen will... naja guck ich mal wie ich das noch mach...


----------



## kosh_hh (28. Januar 2012)

ansonsten fahren anfang august ja noch welche


----------



## kosh_hh (28. Januar 2012)

@ Chris, Shuttle nach Malotze fährt um 10.30 bei Fahrrad Göebel vor )))

edit:  das war sanni


----------



## ihsamwiis (28. Januar 2012)

Super Danke


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Januar 2012)

Patrick so ist das nicht gemeint gewesen , es sollten bloß die Leute die morgen da sind schon mal das Geld mitbringen.
Aber in einem Punkt hat Cris schon recht , wir warten schon zu lange auf eine Einigung und irgendwann ist mal der Punkt erreicht wo man mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen muss.
Also wenn Hauke nicht mitkommt dann kannst du gerne für ihn einsteigen. Fest steht nur das es 5 Leute sind die mitkommen sollen wo 4 100% feststehen!


----------



## Lars-123 (28. Januar 2012)

wie viel geld war das nochmal für die fähre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (28. Januar 2012)

140000 â¬ von jedem 

aber sonst waren es 70 Pro Person


----------



## trafko (29. Januar 2012)

Kommt ihr denn trotz schnee alle? Bin ca.elf uhr da...


----------



## Lars-123 (29. Januar 2012)

ja sind wir


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Januar 2012)

Naja fast alle , Sanni hat gestern zu tief ins Glass geschaut und heute Katze im Mund !


----------



## sannihh (29. Januar 2012)

@ Danny, wer den Schaden hat.....ich würde meinen ausfall eher als erste Altersschwächen bezeichnen )))


----------



## Lars-123 (29. Januar 2012)

mensch danny wo bleibt denn das video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (29. Januar 2012)

und foddos


----------



## Lars-123 (29. Januar 2012)

los jetzt danny komm von deinem sofa hoch


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Januar 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18837

Video ist fertig , nix besonderes aber ich mag`s gerne schauen


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Januar 2012)

Hier Cris so geht das mit de Bilders


----------



## Lars-123 (29. Januar 2012)

ja geht doch, ist echt gut gefilmt von dir


----------



## Lars-123 (29. Januar 2012)

aber der hörnchenmeister fehlt noch


----------



## trafko (30. Januar 2012)

ja sehr schön danny!!! aber verschieb doch nochmal bitte in dh und freeride ordner


----------



## ihsamwiis (30. Januar 2012)

Sauber, is schön jeworden danny


----------



## ihsamwiis (30. Januar 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Hier Cris so geht das mit de Bilders



Ja nur leider hat Lars das nicht hinbekommen


----------



## Timmö__ (30. Januar 2012)

War ein guter Sonntag. Hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenns sich noch etwas wacklig anfühlt aufm Bike  Gute Besserung an den Verletzten!

Lädt noch jemand die anderen geschossenen Fotos hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (30. Januar 2012)

watt für verletzte??? und was mit den fotos von deinem bike-hochschieb-kollege ?


----------



## toddy2017 (30. Januar 2012)

wat?! du hattest jemanden der dein bike hoch schiebt?


----------



## Timmö__ (30. Januar 2012)

Haha.. ach Falks Fotos sind leider nicht so gut geworden. War absolutes Neuland für ihn gewesen. Er ist aber heiß auf mehr. Ein paar gute waren aber dabei. Werd ich die Tage hochladen.

Ja.. Falk war etwas großmäulig das ich etwas kaputt war vom hochschieben, da wollte er es einmal ausprobieren. Man hatte der nen roten Kopf.. lach.

Zum Verletzten: Einer von den beiden Jüngeren mit dem Scott glaub ich, hatte sich die Hand verletzt. Lief blau an und ist dann zum Arzt.


----------



## toddy2017 (30. Januar 2012)

Jaja, du fauler hund.. Gib mA Nummer von dem der bekommt pro hochschieben n Euro von mir


----------



## trafko (31. Januar 2012)

hier... falls noch einer n schnäppchen mit nem ccdb in 222x70 inkl. teflonbuchsen für 399 machen will:

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=19264


----------



## Whiplash01 (31. Januar 2012)

So sieht ein Sattel aus, der zu lange bei 260° im Backofen lag! 





EDIT: nicht nachmachen.


----------



## toddy2017 (31. Januar 2012)

Sattel a la Karte..


----------



## stylo (31. Januar 2012)

@lutz...was wolltest du denn machen???


----------



## Whiplash01 (31. Januar 2012)

stylo schrieb:


> @lutz...was wolltest du denn machen???



...tjaaaa,...äääh,...ja,also, eigentlich wollte ich die doch ziemlich extreme Durchbiegung nach dem Strippen etwas "glätten", war woll ein bisschen doll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (31. Januar 2012)

sieht doch gut aus, neuer look


----------



## coma1976 (31. Januar 2012)

frauen an den herd!


----------



## stylo (31. Januar 2012)

@lutz...gut ja ähm die biegung hast weg


----------



## Mr_Banyan (31. Januar 2012)

geil Lutz


----------



## fiddel (31. Januar 2012)

richtig gut...


----------



## Whiplash01 (31. Januar 2012)

... ihr seid ja nur neidisch ihr MONGOS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (31. Januar 2012)

Ist doch nicht so Wild hängst ihn halt verkehrt rum wieder in Ofen dann passt das schon wieder.


----------



## kosh_hh (31. Januar 2012)

sind alle nur neidisch lutze - das ist mal wenigstens richtig custom-made

sieht jetzt aber immerhin besser aus als die eier-weghau-banane vorher


----------



## Danny-128 (31. Januar 2012)

So an alle Mongos die mit nach Norwegen fahren !

Ich brauche eure vollständigen Namen sowie das alter für die fährtickets , das alter muss zum einchecken aktuell sein. D.h. Wenn einer im Mai Geburtstag hat sollte er sein alter zu diesen Zeitpunkt angeben. 
Dann sollten wir uns nochmal hinsetzen wegen den Einfuhrbestimmungen nach norwegen , man kann nicht alles mitnehmen und nicht zu viel. 
Desweiteren sind wir nun zu 7. und fahren mit 3 Autos! 
2 fahrer stehen schon fest , Fiddel und Lutz , bei mir ist es noch abhängig vom Kfz. 

Dann sollten wir schon mal ein Schlachtplan für die reise erstellen , ein Notfallplan falls Schettino unser Kapitän ist , damit wir vor ihm in den Rettungsbooten sind falls er noch eine Insel genauer unter Beobachtung nehmen will  

Das wär's erst mal


----------



## trafko (31. Januar 2012)

Mein Name ist Patrick Schlie und ich bin 26 Jahre jung


----------



## Danny-128 (31. Januar 2012)

Ahh danke ! Jetzt noch deine pinnummer für die ec Karte.


----------



## Whiplash01 (1. Februar 2012)

me llamo Lutz Anton, und am 09.07. bin/werde ich ich genau 47


----------



## ihsamwiis (1. Februar 2012)

Christian Pagels und und und und ach schei... 30


----------



## ihsamwiis (1. Februar 2012)

Hahaha denn feiern wir ja auf der Fähre Geburtstag...


----------



## Whiplash01 (1. Februar 2012)

ihsamwiis schrieb:


> Hahaha denn feiern wir ja auf der Fähre Geburtstag...



In meinem Alter werden Geburtstage nicht mehr gefeiert, da wird getrauert!


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Februar 2012)

Ja wie geil
Ist das denn ? Alle werden sie ihren Geburtstag auf dem Schiff feiern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (1. Februar 2012)

Denn muss chris das deck fegen oder watt ;-) wenn der trip noch ne woche länger wäre hätte ich auch noch geburtstag ;-)


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Februar 2012)

Okay dann noch ne Woche länger Urlaub einreichen  

Party in Hafjell ....  


Befehl von ganz unten 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsX6pUBS2Dg&feature=related"]Deichkind BÃ¼ck dich hoch Official Video      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## schoko404 (1. Februar 2012)

Ja...eine Woche später hab ich auch Geburtstag!!!

Ach ja....ICH BIN DABEI! Urlaub ist genehmigt


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Februar 2012)

Dann Buche ich jetzt ! Also 7 Leute und 3 Autos , sonstige Daten habe ich ja.

Denkt bitte an das Geld so viel habe ich nicht über.


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Februar 2012)

So ich habe es gebucht ! Nun ist es fest , leider wollen die dass Geld sofort haben so das ich jetzt nun doch in Vorklasse gehen musste. ScheiÃ verdammt , ich hoffe das ich das Geld so schnell wie mÃ¶glich von euch bekomme! 
Insgesamt belaufen sich die kosten nun auf 400â¬ durch 7 Leute 

Das macht 57,14 von jedem. Da ich von Cris das Geld schon habe braucht er nicht zahlen. 

Ich schicke euch jetzt noch eine PN mit meinen Kontodaten!


----------



## weng (2. Februar 2012)

Daaaaaaaaa is er wieder Danke mtb-news...

wir fahren nach norwegen, wir fahren nach norwegen, wir fahren nach norwegen


----------



## fiddel (2. Februar 2012)

jippiiiiii.... norwegen norwegen norwegen norwegen!


----------



## Whiplash01 (2. Februar 2012)

@ weng: welcome back... ist damit das Thema ihsamwiis hinfällig?! 

@ Danny: besten Dank, dass du dich darum gekümmert hast die Fähre zu buchen, ne prompte Ü war da ja wohl Ehrensache!


----------



## trafko (2. Februar 2012)

hat einer von euch n plan wo ich 40x1mm dämpferbuchsen her bekomme? oder ansonsten 40x8mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (2. Februar 2012)

Frag mal google nach huberbuchsen !


----------



## trafko (2. Februar 2012)

jup danke...hab ich vor ner min auch gefunden


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Februar 2012)

Wer die buchungsbestätigung noch zugesandt haben möchte , möge mir eine Nachricht mit seiner Email schicken. 

Nur Leute die schon bezahlt haben bekommen eine


----------



## downto112 (3. Februar 2012)

Morgen oder übermorgen jemand bisl lust zu fahren??


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Februar 2012)

Mal sehen ob ich nach Samstag noch in der Lage bin ! 

Wenn nicht dann melde ich micht hier


----------



## Timmö__ (4. Februar 2012)

Hier nochmal die Bilder vom 28.01.12 die Falk geschossen hat! Hab in meiner Galerie noch ein paar mehr. Dafür das er das erste mal "sich bewegende" Objekte geknipst hat, find ich die Fotos gar nicht schlecht 

Danke nochmal für den netten Sonntag.  War ein mords Spaß wieder im Sattel zu sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. Februar 2012)

Von Patrick finde ich richtig gut


----------



## weng (4. Februar 2012)

joo das is ma ein schönes pic...


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Februar 2012)

*Nur mal so am Rande , hat der Rest schon die überweisung getätigt ? *


----------



## trafko (4. Februar 2012)

jup... i did it yesterday...also müsst montag drauf sein!


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Februar 2012)

Cool danke diR


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. Februar 2012)

... bei mir weiste ja...


----------



## schoko404 (4. Februar 2012)

welche überweisung?


----------



## Lars-123 (4. Februar 2012)

solange ich nicht in norwegen bin gibt es auch kein geld. ne scherz ich hab auch schon überwiesen


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Februar 2012)

Ich meinte ja auch Fiddel und Patrick ! Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Vogel aus Highlocktown


----------



## toddy2017 (5. Februar 2012)

schickt ma ne adresse wo ihr in norway seid, dann verschicke ich mich selbst als sperrgut hinterher..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (8. Februar 2012)

@ Cris 

Danke dir das du mir das V10 Carbon so günstig besorgt hast ! Werde es heute gleich mal aufbauen , nach dem ich mein altes zerlegt habe.

Der Liefertermin hat ja gepasst heute in HH gewesen und dann zu dir den Rahmen holen.


----------



## schoko404 (8. Februar 2012)

Träum weiter HerrF.  :-D


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Februar 2012)

Jetzt Brauch ich das ja nicht mehr!


----------



## stylo (8. Februar 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> @ Cris
> 
> Danke dir das du mir das V10 Carbon so günstig besorgt hast ! Werde es heute gleich mal aufbauen , nach dem ich mein altes zerlegt habe.
> 
> Der Liefertermin hat ja gepasst heute in HH gewesen und dann zu dir den Rahmen holen.



beweisfoto!!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (9. Februar 2012)

niemals!!!


----------



## weng (9. Februar 2012)

keine ursache Herr Fahning... brauchst du jetzt noch den steuersatz oder passt der alte...??? sag schnell bescheid den kann ich ihn noch zu morgen bestellen...


----------



## trafko (9. Februar 2012)

Pffff...hab mir auch gestern mein trek session 9.9 carbon geordert. :-D


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (9. Februar 2012)

Ich habe noch einen kaputte Selle Italia Teknologiga Carbon...passend zu euren hai-tech Bikes

Trust in Aluminium, save the plastic vor Dildos...


----------



## Whiplash01 (9. Februar 2012)

Das is ja voll krass, dann fahren wir ja dieses Jahr alle mit Hightec Plastikbikes durch den Wald, hier mal mein neues:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (9. Februar 2012)

Yeahhh, meins ist jetzt auch fertig , geht los


----------



## schoko404 (9. Februar 2012)

Verdammt...ich brauch jetzt auch so einen plaste-vogel ;-)


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Februar 2012)

Noch lacht ihr alle ! Aber wenn der Gerät abgeht im Wald dann ist Schluss mit lustig. 

Foto mache ich erst wenn es fertig ist. 

@ Cris ja ich Brauch ein neuen
Steuersatz , der alte passt nicht ums schon gar nicht für die Dorado!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (9. Februar 2012)

1. Ich lache jetzt...und später...

2. V 10 Carbon mit Dorado geht mal gar nicht


----------



## Whiplash01 (9. Februar 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Noch lacht ihr alle ! Aber wenn der Gerät *STEHT* im Wald dann ist Schluss mit lustig.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (9. Februar 2012)

Nehme auch Deine Transe Danny...da bin ich nich so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (9. Februar 2012)

geiles bike lutz und in hafjell warste damit auch schon gewesen zum testen nicht schlecht


----------



## Whiplash01 (9. Februar 2012)

...


----------



## Whiplash01 (9. Februar 2012)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> geiles bike lutz und in hafjell warste damit auch schon gewesen zum testen nicht schlecht



... wieso warst, ich bin immer noch da und bleibe noch bis Ende März. 

gesendet direkt vom Rollercoaster mit meim Eifone


----------



## stylo (9. Februar 2012)




----------



## kosh_hh (9. Februar 2012)

war letzte woche ein dealer auf der strecke? zeug muss jedefalls richtig gut sein


----------



## Whiplash01 (9. Februar 2012)

Yeeeaaaa, China White, der ganze Wald ist voll mit dem Zeug! 

Heute ist fairy tale day, Fahning hat angefangen.


----------



## weng (9. Februar 2012)

Jooo und es war sehr gut...!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Februar 2012)

Nix Lagerfeuer Geschichten ! 

Frag doch den Onkel Pagels der hat es ja bestellt. Zu geil das Bike ! Vor allen Dingen in der Farbe .... 

@ Marc 

Du brauchst kein neues du sollst erst mal dein 951 richtig bewegen


----------



## Mr_Banyan (10. Februar 2012)

Ein weiser Mann sagte einmal, es liegt immer am Fahrrad


----------



## weng (10. Februar 2012)

Danke Marc das geht runter wie Öl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (10. Februar 2012)

Du bist aber nicht der Mann ! Sonst würdest du mit dem Mund ja schon Worldcup fahren.


----------



## stylo (11. Februar 2012)

@lars...schick mir mal bitte deine telefonnummer per pm,hab da mal ne frage zu protone


----------



## trail_pilot (11. Februar 2012)

Fragt sich gerade jemand, ob die Downhillstrecke vom Schnee befreit ist?
Nun, hier die Antwort:
Wir haben sie heute gefegt und hatten so ein paar super Abfahrten ...


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Februar 2012)

Das ist aber nett von euch , aber morgen wird es wohl sehr matschig werden denke ich.


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo Norwegen Gemeinde , wie sieht es nun aus mit treffen wegen der Besprechung für die Überfahrt? 
Hat Fiddel endlich mal den Typen erreicht in Hafjell ? 
Wenn es am Wochenende gutes Wetter gibt ist dann jemand vor Ort ? 

Die schön Wetter Fahrer seien jetzt mal nicht angesprochen


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. Februar 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Die schön Wetter Fahrer seien jetzt mal nicht angesprochen



Menno!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Februar 2012)

Ja ja Marc da haben wir es ja schon wieder  

Aber du kannst ruhig vorbeikommen und fahren !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. Februar 2012)

Danke Weiß noch nicht ob ich es schaffe, aber ich versuche es!!


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. Februar 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Wenn es am Wochenende gutes Wetter gibt ist dann jemand vor Ort ?



... aber nur wenn jemand die Strecke trocken föhnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (15. Februar 2012)

Lutz dein Rad ist Nukeproof da wird es doch wohl ein wenig Dreck wegstecken !


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Februar 2012)

@ Marc 

Ich bin mir gar nicht mehr so sicher das dein Benz das auch schafft bis nach Malente! Würde da lieber mit der Bahn fahren


----------



## fiddel (16. Februar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWQGlLQB4VA"]DCVDNS - Mein Mercedes ("Brille" Das Album - 24.02.12)      - YouTube[/nomedia] 

mein mercedes junge!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (17. Februar 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> @ Marc
> 
> Ich bin mir gar nicht mehr so sicher das dein Benz das auch schafft bis nach Malente! Würde da lieber mit der Bahn fahren



Du S*ck!! Läuft wieder, zumindest bekommt meiner regelmäßig TÜV


----------



## Mr_Banyan (17. Februar 2012)

So,ich wollte Euch mal meinen neuen DH Kumpel vorstellen.Er wohnt seit gestern bei mir. Kann sein das er ab und an dabei ist! Seid nett zu ihm, sein Name ist SAM Also, verdammt schnell!!


----------



## trafko (17. Februar 2012)

wie geil!!!! is sam ein jackrussel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (17. Februar 2012)

@ marc: Super, dann haben wir ja schon zwei "Zugtiere" für den Biketransportschlitten. 

Hier noch ein kleines vid aus dem "Shimano" Åre Bike Park:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GMIdc7J3jg"]"Shimano" Ãre Bike Park      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Mr_Banyan (17. Februar 2012)

trafko schrieb:


> wie geil!!!! is sam ein jackrussel?



Ja, ist einer


----------



## Mr_Banyan (17. Februar 2012)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> @ marc: Super, dann haben wir ja schon zwei "Zugtiere" für den Biketransportschlitten. [/url]


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Februar 2012)

Wieso wer bekommt denn hier nicht regelmäßig TÜV ?

Das kann ja nur Cris sein 

Und Super dackel hast du da , passt der denn auch in den Benz?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (18. Februar 2012)

Danke  Nur wenn das Bike zu Hause bleibt!!


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Februar 2012)

Hier scheint die Sonne!


----------



## toddy2017 (19. Februar 2012)

ja, so´n scheiß..
hab voll die hummeln im arsch, super wetter zum fahren aber leider kein auto da..


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Februar 2012)

Toddy zieh nach Malente habe ich dir schon mal gesagt  

Dann sind all deine Sorgen wie wech geblasen


----------



## toddy2017 (19. Februar 2012)

bin doch gerade erst umgezogen..
aber hätt ich gewusst das mein chef bzw. ex chef pleite geht, hätt ich das bestimmt auch gemacht..
jetzt kümmer ich mich erstmal um nen neuen job und dann kann ich immer noch ins sonnige malle ziehen..


----------



## toddy2017 (19. Februar 2012)

achja, wie sieht das eigentlich aus, hab da mal was munkeln hören das da irgendwie die pacht auslaufen soll oder so, stimmt das?
bleibt die strecke dann, oder wie läuft das denn ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (19. Februar 2012)

Gute Einstellung !  

Na dann auf bald , oder bis nächstes Wochenende wenn es endlich 20°c plus hat 

Ne Ne Matze hat die Pacht angeblich verlängert für weiter 10 Jahre. 
Wie das nun genau aussieht kann ich dir aber nicht sagen , da ab nächstes Jahr keine Förstereien mehr geben soll sondern dann wird alles über das Amt / Staatsforst in Neumünster gemacht. 
Abwarten und Tee Trinken


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Februar 2012)

So die Anteilnahme hier ist mal wieder auf Null gesunken im Forum , 
Frage deshalb jetzt schon damit ihr eine Woche zeit habt es zu lesen , verstehen , verarbeiten und Antworten könnt.

Wer macht was am Wochenende ? Jemand in Malente ?

Wenn nicht habe ich heute mit cris abgesprochen das ich ihn Besuche mit meinen Enduros und wir ne runde durch die Harburger Berge drehen.

Lest langsam damit ihr das auch versteht !!! 

Toddy du nicht du bist raus.


----------



## kosh_hh (21. Februar 2012)

Danny altes Haus, keine Sorge auf deiner Lieblingsplattform ist auch tote Hose. Dieses WE sind Sanni und ich aufm Familytrip im Harz. Also wenn ihr einen Guide benötigt macht das mit den Enduros doch bitte nächstes WE.


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Februar 2012)

lässt sich bestimmt einrichten ! Aber Harz wäre auch mal was mit dem Enduro , von Torfhaus runter oder wie war das ?


----------



## schoko404 (21. Februar 2012)

Enduro??? Da muss ich ja treten ...ich bin raus!


----------



## trafko (21. Februar 2012)

ich wäre am we in malente....so wies wetter ausschaut könnt man auch weiter am trail buteln!


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Februar 2012)

Ahh ! Das ist ja schon mal eine Maßnahme


----------



## toddy2017 (21. Februar 2012)

ich wird am sonntag da sein.. denke das basti auch mit kommt.


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Februar 2012)

Alter wird das voll in Malente !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 72031 (21. Februar 2012)

danny! du wolltest mir noch vertellen, wie das ist mit norway! kosten, unterkunft etc!!
@kosh: ihr wolltet doch auch, oder? wann denn? dennis und ich haben bock! können aber erst im august!


----------



## DaZarter85 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte auch Bock auf Malle am Samstag, weiß aber noch nicht genau ob ich vielleicht arbeiten muß.Undich weiß nichtwie ich hin kommen sollte.

Fährt jemand von oder durch Hamburg?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (22. Februar 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> So die Anteilnahme hier ist mal wieder auf Null gesunken im Forum ,
> Frage deshalb jetzt schon damit ihr eine Woche zeit habt es zu lesen , verstehen , verarbeiten und Antworten könnt.
> 
> Wer macht was am Wochenende ? Jemand in Malente ?
> ...




Wieviele Enduros hast Du denn?? Wenn ihr Sonntag fahren wollt und Du noch ein drittes hast bin ich dabei!! Cris=Santa,Danny=Fanes,Marc=Tazer


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Februar 2012)

Danny könnte doch mal ein paar Leihfanes mitbringen, so um die 10 Stück, dann können wir alle ne Endurotour in den  HaBes machen.


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Februar 2012)

Das Tazer ist kein Enduro sondern ein 4X Bike. Damit wird das nichts leider


----------



## Lars-123 (22. Februar 2012)

wer ist denn morgen so in malente???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Februar 2012)

Wenn meine Gabel morgen früh noch kommt bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei, hatte schon mit Sanni gesimst.


----------



## Lars-123 (22. Februar 2012)

soll ich dir sonst ne gabel mitbringen


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Februar 2012)

Ja Lars hat zu viele davon. Der kann dir eine leihen


----------



## trafko (22. Februar 2012)

was isn da gabeltechnisch los bei dir lutz ?


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Februar 2012)

Bestimmt hat er jetzt ne Fox


----------



## trafko (22. Februar 2012)

iiiihhhh...neeee so dumm isser nich


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Februar 2012)

Man weiß es nicht ! 

Oder er hat sich von Evil bequatschen lassen das er sich ein MZ kaufen soll ,weil die Super sind.


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Februar 2012)

Mann Leude, hab mir natürlich die neue Fox Upsidedown Forke geholt.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (22. Februar 2012)

Hättest was gesagt, hab noch 4 vom Sponsor hier liegen zum testen


----------



## weng (23. Februar 2012)

Ja zum Thema Sonntag, ich werd ma den DICKEN Marc ansprechen  was er so vor hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. Februar 2012)

Hää, wer ist hier dick?? ... wegen sonntag sage ich dir heute abend bzw. morgen bescheid!!


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Februar 2012)

Ja frag mal den dicken Marc


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. Februar 2012)

ich bin sehr empfindlich...so, wieder frustessen angesagt!!


----------



## fiddel (23. Februar 2012)

so wie ich das verstanden hab hat fox das mit dem upside wieder eingestellt also lutz du hast nen fake! kayce kayno du alter homo


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Februar 2012)

Dann hat er sich wohl doch Marzzochi ins Gedöns gebaut.


----------



## stylo (23. Februar 2012)

marzocchi ist der hammer


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Februar 2012)

SagT wer ?


----------



## Timmö__ (23. Februar 2012)

stylo


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Februar 2012)

Das weiß der doch gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (23. Februar 2012)

stimmt weil er nie fährt


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Februar 2012)

Einsicht ist der beste Weg zur Selbsterkenntnis !  

Naja also können wir auf ein Urteil von dir erst ab mitte Ende nächsten Jahres rechnen.
Aber Hauke meinte auch ist besser so dann fahren nicht so viele Supreme`s rum , dann ist er noch ein Einzelstück.


----------



## stylo (23. Februar 2012)

Nee ab dem späten Sommer bin ich wieder am start,also August will ich wieder aufs bike 
Werde irgendwann auftauchen wie ein schatten


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Februar 2012)

Welchen Sommer ??? 2014 ,2015  

Ein Schatten seiner selbst


----------



## Lars-123 (24. Februar 2012)

wer ist stylo?????


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Februar 2012)

Keine Ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (24. Februar 2012)

Ich bin der neue hier im Forum u wollt mal Fragen ob ich mit euch fahren darf?? Mit freundlichem Gruß Dirk


----------



## weng (24. Februar 2012)

http://www.galeria-kaufhof.de/store...Russell+Hobbs+Stylo+Eierkocher+14048/Produkte

Ja nee is klar...


----------



## Whiplash01 (24. Februar 2012)

weng schrieb:


> http://www.galeria-kaufhof.de/store...Russell+Hobbs+Stylo+Eierkocher+14048/Produkte
> 
> Ja nee is klar...


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Februar 2012)

Stylo=eierkocher ! Super jetzt haben wir das endlich geklärt wer er ist. 

@Cris 

Marc will dich am Sonntag abholen zum Biken !


----------



## toddy2017 (24. Februar 2012)

das doch mal n schönes ding!

http://www.6undzwanzig.de/2012/02/24/bos-void-neuer-luftdampfer-fur-downhill-und-freeride/


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Februar 2012)

Todds habe den kollegen getroffen und gefragt wegen deiner Sache. Geb dir dann mal die nummer damit du ihn mal anrufen kannst.


----------



## toddy2017 (24. Februar 2012)

jo, das super!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. Februar 2012)

ist noch ein ? ob wir sonntag kommen...das wetter , das wetter


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Februar 2012)

Ne nix Wetter , Abfahrt Juungee !


----------



## Lars-123 (24. Februar 2012)

hey cris sonst nehme ich dich mit wenn marc die alte mutti bei dem schlechten wetter nicht fahren will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (24. Februar 2012)

Lars ist ein guter Jung!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. Februar 2012)

eigentlich waren wir uns beide einig...abwarten!!


----------



## Lars-123 (25. Februar 2012)

aber soll doch eigendlich gutes wetter werden


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. Februar 2012)

ja kann sein, waren nur so frustriert, weil es vorhin nur geregnet hat!...wir werden sehen


----------



## fiddel (25. Februar 2012)

heut jmd da?


----------



## trafko (25. Februar 2012)

also seit ihr morgen am start? ich komm denn auch....


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Februar 2012)

Jo bin da.


----------



## stylo (26. Februar 2012)

wer isn heute alles in malle??


----------



## toddy2017 (26. Februar 2012)

für die die es heute nicht gesehen haben, basti´s gerissener rahmen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (26. Februar 2012)

wie isn das passiert toddy??


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Februar 2012)

Der Junge ist einfach zu krass unterwegs. Mein Beileid Basti , hoffe das klappt mit dem Garantie Versuch.


----------



## toddy2017 (26. Februar 2012)

paar cm zu kurz gesprungen..
hab mich schlau gemacht, der rahmen hat 2j garantie für den erstkäufer..
das sollte klappen..


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Februar 2012)

Wollen wir es hoffen !


----------



## toddy2017 (26. Februar 2012)

jo!


----------



## stylo (26. Februar 2012)

wo ist er denn zu kurz gesprungen??

krass das der dann gleich bricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (26. Februar 2012)

Alder !! krasser Schei$$!

Hoffentlich klappt das mit der Garantie!


----------



## schoko404 (26. Februar 2012)

@Dirk: das ist auf dem neuen "secret" spot" passiert, den du noch nicht kennst! da kannst dein commencal auch mal ner zerreißprobe unterziehen!!


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Februar 2012)

Da können die Eierkocher Dirk und Marc beide bei schlechtem Wetter so wie es heute war zeigen was sie können 
Der Regen ging mir heute aber auf den Sack


----------



## toddy2017 (26. Februar 2012)

echt patsch nass wa der..


----------



## Lars-123 (26. Februar 2012)

ja wir haben schon echt krasse strecken in malle, die zu rahmenbrüchen führen aber wäre das wetter nicht so schlecht gewesen und modderrich, hätte er es vielleicht geschaft. Aber ich hab ja vorher noch gesagt er soll sich ein neues kaufen wegen optischen defiziten am bike.wenn ich gewusst hätte wozu das führt hätte ich mein mund gehalten.


----------



## toddy2017 (26. Februar 2012)

richtig.. alles deine schuld... so ein bike hat auch gefühle.. aber das es dann gleich selbstmord macht, damit hat ja nun niemand gerechnet..   

achja, aber trail is ja mal echt power, wenn der noch bis unten ausgebaut wird geht der richtig ab. gute arbeit jungens!


----------



## Lars-123 (26. Februar 2012)

das war wohl ein sehr emotionales bike oder litt unter depression oder der fahrer!!


----------



## toddy2017 (26. Februar 2012)

ich denk eher das bike, wobei mich das nicht wundern würde wenn basti jetzt auch depressionen hat..


----------



## stylo (26. Februar 2012)

...basti wird mächig depressionen haben wenns mit der garantie nichts wird


----------



## toddy2017 (26. Februar 2012)

das denk ich auch.. dann is er reif für die klapse..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (26. Februar 2012)

Scheint eine Höllenstrecke zu sein!! Was war das für ein Rahmen?? Na dann lieber ein beulchen !
 ja ja, das Wetter war schon übel


----------



## toddy2017 (27. Februar 2012)

Scott Voltage Fr


----------



## Lars-123 (27. Februar 2012)

ein beulchen reicht marc ja nicht, da sein bike ja nur zuhause rumsteht muss ja noch eine titanfeder rein damit es ergonomischer bei ihm stehen kann.


----------



## Lars-123 (27. Februar 2012)

hey stylo du eierkocher, was ist denn bei dir los wegen protone!!! ich hatte auch schonmal bei dir auf die mailbox gequatscht wegen meiner nummer. aber eigendlich brauchst du sowas doch nicht, da du sowieso nicht mehr fährst und dein bike in deiner küche als zewa halter missbraucht wird.


----------



## stylo (27. Februar 2012)

lars du kleiner homo,du hast wahrscheinlich noch die alte nummer.

und an alle anderen spritzer die nur meckern das man gerade nicht fährt,mitm gips lässt es sich nun mal schlecht fahren


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Februar 2012)

Der Stylo Eierkocher sucht Ausreden ! Da kenn ich aber ganz andere die noch mit beiden Händen eingegipst Fahrrad fahren. 
Mimimi .....  



Hoffe du weißt das es nur Spaß ist , aber immer wieder schön das man dich so schön auf die Palme bringt.


----------



## Lars-123 (27. Februar 2012)




----------



## stylo (27. Februar 2012)

ja man ich weiß ihr homos,bin nur frustriert das ich mitm neuen bike nicht fahren kann,das frusrtiert mich mega


----------



## weng (27. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (27. Februar 2012)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> ein beulchen reicht marc ja nicht, da sein bike ja nur zuhause rumsteht muss ja noch eine titanfeder rein damit es ergonomischer bei ihm stehen kann.




 ihr seid ein paar Tratschweiber Jep, titan ist jetzt verbaut...250g weniger die mein holzboden belasten


Schade um das Voltage, aber auch echt krass!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (27. Februar 2012)

@Cris


----------



## stylo (27. Februar 2012)

@cris...der ist echt gut


----------



## Sektenguru (27. Februar 2012)

jo muss ich auch sagen der neue trail is echt power!
und falls die garantie greift wird der gleich nochmal gefahren aber diesmal ohne riß.
und wenn nicht erwarte ich das ihr mir n neuen rahmen klar macht, is doch logisch oder!!?




toddy2017 schrieb:


> richtig.. alles deine schuld... so ein bike hat auch gefühle.. aber das es dann gleich selbstmord macht, damit hat ja nun niemand gerechnet..
> 
> achja, aber trail is ja mal echt power, wenn der noch bis unten ausgebaut wird geht der richtig ab. gute arbeit jungens!


----------



## Sektenguru (27. Februar 2012)

sonst ist hier der notfall gerät!! 

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-23t355TV3...FjWBXtJ0/s1600/Bikewreck_Taichung_01+full.jpg


----------



## stylo (27. Februar 2012)

basti da hast das richtige gerät gefunden,scheiss auf garantie!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (29. Februar 2012)

morgen bin ich am track junge...ab 11 denk ick moal...


----------



## Timmö__ (29. Februar 2012)

Ich werd heut da sein.. morgen eventuell auch. Fährt heut jemand?


----------



## sannihh (29. Februar 2012)

komme morgen wahrscheinlich auch


----------



## fiddel (29. Februar 2012)

@timmö...könnt dich mitnehmen fahr ja durch nms!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (29. Februar 2012)

Seid ihr alle Arbeitslos??...Cris und ich werden Sonntag da sein... Wetter soll Bombe werden(hoffentlich!!!)Wenn nicht, wird der termin verschoben!!


----------



## weng (29. Februar 2012)




----------



## Lars-123 (29. Februar 2012)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das sonntag was wird


----------



## trafko (29. Februar 2012)

Wollen wir wetten abschließen ?


----------



## Timmö__ (29. Februar 2012)

fiddel schrieb:


> @timmö...könnt dich mitnehmen fahr ja durch nms!



Danke fürs Angebot, fahre aber schon mit 2 Leuten aus NMS. Aber nächstes mal gern!


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Februar 2012)

Basti was sagt Scott ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (29. Februar 2012)

ich wette marc die obermuschi ist am sonntag nicht da um ne kiste bier


----------



## Whiplash01 (29. Februar 2012)

Wenn man weiß, dass du eh gewinnst, ist das ne Schei§§ Wette!


----------



## toddy2017 (29. Februar 2012)

@danny: der homo schmiert wieder rum.. 

aber ich denke das sieht recht gut aus, haben mit dem händler gesprochen und dem alles geschildert und die denken auch das das wohl klar geht mit nem neuen rahmen.
haben vorgestern abend alles rüber gemailt und warten jetzt auf antwort.


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Februar 2012)

Das hört sich ja schon mal nicht schlecht an ! Hoffe das der Arbeitslose Arbeitslose bald wieder fahren kann. Den der Herr Schwakovijak kann doch nicht immer nur Bier trinken und rauchen. Ab und zu sich noch mal nen legger Mettigel gönnen. Der soll mal sein Pfand wegbringen dann bekommt der 4 Scotts für.


----------



## toddy2017 (29. Februar 2012)




----------



## Mr_Banyan (29. Februar 2012)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> ich wette marc die obermuschi ist am sonntag nicht da um ne kiste bier



  wir werden sehen!


----------



## weng (1. März 2012)

mhh lecker


----------



## sannihh (1. März 2012)

so Jungens....Saisoneröffnung in Thale am 10.03.....es wird höchste Zeit !!!!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (1. März 2012)

Genau dieses WE kann ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (1. März 2012)




----------



## Danny-128 (1. März 2012)

Hier mal mein Fundstück aus dem Wald , sehr selten sage ich nur !


----------



## schoko404 (1. März 2012)

...hast sie ja doch schon ausgetrunken!!


----------



## Danny-128 (1. März 2012)

naja war halt ein guter Schluck Cola von 77 drin !


----------



## Lars-123 (2. März 2012)

ja die flasche ich ich auch schon beim letzten mal gesehen


----------



## Sektenguru (2. März 2012)

@danny 
scott sagt geht klar !!!!
es wird das gelb-schwarze 2012er sein konnte mir ein paar aussuchen.
das heißt ich kann bald wieder fahren junge!!!
und meine midlife crisis wurde verhindert yeah
[FONT="][/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy2017 (2. März 2012)




----------



## SPEE (2. März 2012)

Oh...,Oh !  Ihr macht Sachen...  ?!


----------



## toddy2017 (2. März 2012)

this is hardcore, juunge! 

edit: die dirtranch sieht ja inzwischen echt schnicke aus!!


----------



## SPEE (2. März 2012)

Hardcore..., das trifft`s genau  !

Jo, danke !  Und dies Jahr legen wir noch mal so richtig nach... ..  .


----------



## toddy2017 (2. März 2012)

basti und ich werden bestimmt mal rum kommen, ich aber eher zum gucken..
musste das dirt und street fahren aufgeben, wegen meinem knie. besser ist das.
kannst hier ja mal ne ansage machen, wenn ihr da was startet.


----------



## SPEE (2. März 2012)

Das würde uns sehr freuen Euch beide mal da zu haben... .. .   Seid ihr denn nun mal etwas mobiler  ?   Ich/wir werden auch mal wieder etwas öfter nach Malle kommen... .. .


----------



## toddy2017 (2. März 2012)

natürlich 
das ging nicht mehr klar ohne lappen!! zwar zur zeit keine karre aber ich kann mir fast immer den von meinem bruder leihen.
jo, das doch auch super, dann kann man mal ne runde DH zusammen shredden.
basti und ich wollen auch am 6. & 7. april nach thale, wenn du/ihr da zeit & lust habt kann man sich da ja auch treffen.


----------



## SPEE (2. März 2012)

Das hört sich doch gut an...  !
Natürlich gilt für alle Malle-Downhiller, das sie herzlich zum dirt fahren und Foampit springen auf der Dirtranch eingeladen sind... Bei besonderen Anlässen mache ich hier noch mal ne extra Meldund mit den dazugehörigen Fakten...


----------



## fiddel (2. März 2012)

check.


----------



## kosh_hh (2. März 2012)

SPEE schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an...  !
> Natürlich gilt für alle Malle-Downhiller, das sie herzlich zum dirt fahren und Foampit springen auf der Dirtranch eingeladen sind... Bei besonderen Anlässen mache ich hier noch mal ne extra Meldund mit den dazugehörigen Fakten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (2. März 2012)

wer ist denn morgen so in mallotze zum biken??


----------



## weng (2. März 2012)

Sonntag mit Schaufel, Spaten und Marc, und vergess das bier nich...


----------



## Whiplash01 (2. März 2012)

Sonndach


----------



## Lars-123 (2. März 2012)

das wird mit marc doch sowieso nichts


----------



## Timmö__ (2. März 2012)

Wenn ich Sonntag rechtzeitig aus der Arbeit komme, bin ich auch da.


----------



## schoko404 (2. März 2012)

Sonntag bier??? Bin da!!!!   DANKE LARS!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (2. März 2012)




----------



## trafko (2. März 2012)

sonndag geht klar jungs aumen:


----------



## stylo (2. März 2012)

also wenns nen bier gibt,dann bin ich sogar da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (2. März 2012)

ja hauke war klar das du denn da bist aber dann hat marc herzlich wenig vom kasten


----------



## Lars-123 (2. März 2012)

ach ja sonntag soll es regnen das ist doch nix für das beulen fahrrad


----------



## Danny-128 (2. März 2012)

Ihr Schweine , kaum ist man im Ausland geht die Party steil ! 
Naja das kann ja nichts werden. 
Toddy du musst deinen Rahmen auch noch schrotten , damit du dann einen neuen bekommst.


----------



## toddy2017 (2. März 2012)

Meiner hat keine Garantie mehr..  
Aber ich will auch kein neuen..


----------



## schoko404 (2. März 2012)

HalliGalliDrecksauParty und Danny hängt bei den Bazis rum


----------



## Danny-128 (3. März 2012)

Danke Hauke das du Mitgefühl bewiest. 

@ Toddy 

Ach ich würde es versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPEE (3. März 2012)

Schnack dem Jungen nicht son Kack vor...  !  


Hier ists viel schlimmer als auf Fb :-D !


----------



## toddy2017 (3. März 2012)

haha, selbst wenn ich´s probieren würde, ich glaube nicht das die mir n TR250 dafür geben..


----------



## downto112 (4. März 2012)

Würde sonst auch mal mim kleinen rad vorbeikommen


----------



## trafko (4. März 2012)

Ich fahr gleich los jungs


----------



## toddy2017 (4. März 2012)

man bin ich genervt und stink langweilig ist mir auch! wenn ich n auto bekomme, wird ich auch rum kommen.


----------



## Krakatau (4. März 2012)

Moin an alle
Ich bin 16 jahre alt und wollte diesen Sommer mit Downhill anfangen.
Ich wohn in Preetz und zuerst wollte ich mich in Kiel umsehn, doch da is eher richtung Dirt und die haben mir gesagt Malente währe eher im Downhill present.
Ich hab bei mir nen gescheites Hardtail stehn, das zwar noch ne richtige Federgabel brauch sonst aber geil da steht.
Also wenn ihr platz für nen blutigen anfänger, in sachen downhill, dann würd ich mich echt freun.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Danny-128 (4. März 2012)

Klar komm halt rum wenn du Lust hast.
Da wird dir geholfen


----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. März 2012)

Ja!!...hey Danny, schöne Strecke Macht Spaß!!


----------



## Danny-128 (4. März 2012)

Ah musste Lars jetzt ein Kasten ausgeben oder wie ? Jau danke nicht nur mir sondern allen hier .
Jeder hat mitgeholfen was zu machen.
Nächstes mal bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. März 2012)

Danke an alle Bier gibt es beim nächsten Grillen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krakatau (5. März 2012)

so
ok wunderbar
ich muss ma sehn wann ich zeit finde aber solang da leute sind mit denen man sich austauschen kann is alles gut


----------



## stylo (5. März 2012)

also in der woche wirst du es schwer haben,wochenende ist immer am meisten los,aber wenn du zeit hast einfach rein schreiben und dann kann man sich treffen


----------



## Krakatau (5. März 2012)

Ok 
hab sowieso nur ans we gedacht weil ich in der woche 4 mal training hab (Rudern) außer Dienstag 
also man sieht sich


----------



## fiddel (6. März 2012)

jmd. nen plan wo ich den troy lee phobia in xl noch herbekomme?


----------



## Danny-128 (6. März 2012)

Ähm bei troy lee


----------



## weng (6. März 2012)

So da es am Wochenende mal wieder angesprochen wurde, hab ich mir mal bei Freelap ein Angebot eingeholt.
Das ganze System mit vier Uhren (die man auch in fast jedem Bikepark jetz nutzen kann) kostet:   717,32,- Euronen.
Ich würd 150,- Sponsorn also bleib noch 567,32 über, bei min. 10 Leuten die sich beteiligen ist es eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (6. März 2012)

Da ich Pfeil schnell bin lohnt es sich für mich und würde mich beteiligen!!!


----------



## stylo (6. März 2012)

was kostet denn so nen uhr über dich?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (6. März 2012)

Die Uhren würden wir uns auch teilen!! Da eine 160  kostet oder so!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (6. März 2012)

Eine Uhr kostet 138,66,-


----------



## stylo (6. März 2012)

ja klar würden wir uns diese uhren teilen,aber sind ja nur 4 stück u dann ist ja das gestreite groß wenn man die ganze anlage durch 10 teilt oder

danke cris alles klar


----------



## stylo (6. März 2012)

ist es dieses kit??klar mit mehr uhren


----------



## trafko (6. März 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei...junge es fahren ja auch nie zehn gleichzeitig und immer auf zeit....


----------



## Danny-128 (6. März 2012)

Das kommt bloß zu


----------



## Lars-123 (6. März 2012)

richtig danny und das system finde ich echt teuer, ist ja keine besondere technik daran!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (6. März 2012)

is mir zu wild mit mehreren ... einer verbummelt eine dem anderen geht eine kaputt... usw dann sind die nich da die die haben und die anderen können die nich nutzen blablabla...sry...warten bis sowas billiger wird!


----------



## fiddel (6. März 2012)

@danny...auf der seite gibts den aber nicht doh


----------



## ime1980 (7. März 2012)

Hat wer Bock morgen etwas rumzurollen?


----------



## weng (7. März 2012)

Also hab nochmal nachgefragt, wenn wir 10 Uhren nehmen, würde der Stückpreis bei 128,- liegen.
Da ich wirklich bock auf die Anlage hab, würd ich mir sie auch allein kaufen mit einer Uhr, es sei denn es finden sich noch ein paar Leute die auch Lust darauf haben und sich beteiligen oder evtl. auch eine Uhr möchten.


----------



## kosh_hh (7. März 2012)

also beteiligen würde ich mich auch. Bei dem o.a. Preis von 500+ sollten aber schon ca. 10 Leute zusammenkommen (danach siehts ja im Moment nicht aus). Mehr als ca. fuffzich Euro wollte ich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## trail_pilot (7. März 2012)

Wie wurde denn die Zeitmessung bei den Rennen in Malente in den letzten Jahren durchgeführt?


----------



## schoko404 (7. März 2012)

Bei den Rennen installieren wir Lichtschranken...


----------



## stylo (7. März 2012)

eine lichtschranke am ziel mit manueller auslösung über funk


----------



## Danny-128 (7. März 2012)

@ Martin

Kann leider nicht muss arbeiten ! Sonst gerne.

Naja damit dÃ¼rfte sich dann auch die Nachfrage zu den 10 Uhren geklÃ¤rt haben. Irgendwie scheint keiner richtig Bock auf sowas zu haben , aber wenn es nicht anders geht so soll es sein. 
Dann sehe ich aber auch schwarz bei dem Projekt mit 4 Uhren , da ja die zahlungsbereitschaft sich in grenzen hÃ¤lt. Sorry Kosh aber fÃ¼r 50 â¬ bekommt man sowas ebend nicht. Und ich denke mal die Investition in das System ist eine gute , denn man kann die Uhr Ã¼berall nutzen wo eine freelap Anlage verbaut ist. Also weniger in die Disco gehen und mehr Freelap kaufen. 
Das es zu  kommen wird deswegen wenn 10 leute bezahlen und nur 4 sie nutzen kÃ¶nnen ist vorprogrammiert , worauf ich keine Lust habe , wegen sowas spÃ¤ter nicht mehr mit jemanden zu fahren / reden. 
Also wer Bock drauf hat soll's kaufen und wem es zu viel ist soll's lassen. 

Cris du weiÃt wie ich dazu stehe und das du es versucht hast , zum 2. mal !


----------



## trafko (7. März 2012)

Ich wäre halt auch dabei....kostet das normale bike pajet mit uhr aber nicht nur 400 ca?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (7. März 2012)

also bei freelap auf der seite kostet das Freelap Stopwatch-Kit,mit einer uhr u 2x sender 315,- takken,ich weiß ja nicht ganz genau ob es das kit ist


----------



## weng (8. März 2012)

Ok schade, war ja nur ne frage in die runde 
Aber ich werd mir das system jetzt bestellen mit einer uhr


----------



## kosh_hh (8. März 2012)

weng schrieb:


> Ok schade, war ja nur ne frage in die runde
> Aber ich werd mir das system jetzt bestellen mit einer uhr



ok, darf ich die dann auch mal benutzen


----------



## weng (8. März 2012)

@kosh na klar du ja, für FAST alle anderen gilt: 10,- leihgebühr


----------



## Danny-128 (8. März 2012)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit Basti und sienem Scott Volt(nichsostabilderrahmen)age ?

Hast nu schon ein neues ? oder doch nicht ....

Klär mich mal auf !


----------



## ime1980 (9. März 2012)

Yo Danny, biste denn morgen da? Werd mal wieder vorbeischaun.


----------



## Danny-128 (9. März 2012)

Ne morgen von ich bei Bremen unterwegs weil ich was abholen muss. 
Kann meist nur Sonntags fahren.


----------



## Sektenguru (9. März 2012)

@danny
jo ich bekomm ein neuen rahmen!!!!! 
konnte mir ein paar aussuchen und hab dann den fr 10 von 2012 genommen.
müsste nächste woche ankommen (endlich)


----------



## seamonkey (10. März 2012)

Moin zusammen,
ist jemand morgen in Malente??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (10. März 2012)

Jo Ich bin da und Hauke auch !


----------



## seamonkey (10. März 2012)

Cool! Lutz und Lars kommen auch aumen:


----------



## Lars-123 (11. März 2012)

wat is denn mit die fotos???


----------



## Danny-128 (11. März 2012)

sind noch am Laden ! 

kannst ja mal bei picasa schauen ein paar sind schon drin


----------



## Lars-123 (11. März 2012)

hast du da nochmal nen link for me


----------



## trafko (11. März 2012)

einfach nach daniel fahning google'n..erster link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (11. März 2012)

http://picasaweb.google.com/115319401216284950499?gsessionid=l_dSrf2Xwi0HYrrgkUQQpw

@patrick...mache ich auch immer so!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (11. März 2012)




----------



## Danny-128 (11. März 2012)

Leider sind wieder unscharfe  dabei , aber das lag an der völligen dunkelheit ,  da kann das dann nicht funzen ohne Blitz


----------



## christophersch (11. März 2012)

Sind das alle, oder lädt er noch?

sind auf jeden Fall ein paar schöne dabei! 

Edit: konnte mir die Frage selbst beantworten. Vielen Dank! Hammer Dingers


----------



## Danny-128 (11. März 2012)

noch 7:00 Minuten dann ist er fertig mit upload


----------



## Lars-123 (11. März 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjQ86nQSzLM&feature=related"]santiano-alle_die_mit_uns_auf_kaperfahrt_fahren      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Lars-123 (11. März 2012)

wer ist denn in der kommenden woche in malle zum biken???


----------



## weng (12. März 2012)

verdammt nochmal gute fotos bei Juungää


----------



## Mr_Banyan (12. März 2012)

naja...ohne mich...


----------



## Danny-128 (12. März 2012)

Naja wie schon gesagt das geht besser ! Trotzdem danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (14. März 2012)

hey ich würde am Wochenende gerne mal nach einer kleinen Ewigkeit wieder bei euch in malente rumschauen. hab nur das problem das ich nicht weiß ob ich den wagen bekommen kann und die anreise mit der bahn ist dann doch zu stressig. wollte deswegen mal fragen ob zufällig jemand aus Hamburg oder nähret Umgebung am Wochenende nach malente will?


----------



## Whiplash01 (14. März 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> hey ich würde am Wochenende gerne mal nach einer kleinen Ewigkeit wieder bei euch in malente rumschauen. hab nur das problem das ich nicht weiß ob ich den wagen bekommen kann und die anreise mit der bahn ist dann doch zu stressig. wollte deswegen mal fragen ob zufällig jemand aus Hamburg oder nähret Umgebung am Wochenende nach malente will?



Schade, ich komme nicht aus Hamburg, sonst würde ich dich mitnehmen, fahre SO nach male.


----------



## Krakatau (14. März 2012)

Hey Leute
Ich bräuchte ma eure Hilfe wegen neuer Gabel. weil im moment hab ich nur so ne RST kack schrott
Welche der folgenden Gabeln is euer meinung die bessere für Allmountain/DH
-RochShox Reba Race U-Turn 90-120 mm
-Rock Shox Reba RL 120 mm
-RockShox Tora 318 U-Turn 85-130mm

die sind alle geil aber welche währe euer meinung die geilste?

Krakatau


----------



## toddy2017 (14. März 2012)

Ganz ehrlich.. Wenn du dh fahren willst spar lieber ein bisschen.. Die gabeln sind dafür der letzte Schrott.


----------



## christophersch (14. März 2012)

toddy2017 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich.. Wenn du dh fahren willst spar lieber ein bisschen.. Die gabeln sind dafür der letzte Schrott.



wollte ich auch grad' schreiben.
Da würde ich mir dann eher ne Lyric oder 36 traveln, wenn dein Rahmen wirklich nur für 120/130mm ausgelegt sein sollte. Die sind steifer, stabiler und für ein späteres, dickeres Bike umbaubar.


----------



## stylo (14. März 2012)

guck mal im bikemarkt,da gibts immer was gutes!
hab dank danny auch ne marzocchi 66 SL1 ATA von 2007 für nen guten taler bekomm,die kann man zb auch traveln im bereich 140 - 180mm und die kannst auch für fast alles nehmen. 

stell mal nen bild rein von deinem aktuellen frame,dann kann man dir vielleicht mehr weiter helfen.


----------



## Krakatau (14. März 2012)

Ok danke ersma für die schnellen antworten 
Das is mein Aktuelles Hardtail.
der Rahmen is nen Specialized Hardrock Sport von 2007 oder 2006
Den hab ich selbst lackiert aber bin noch nich dazu gekommen Specialized drauf zu schreiben


----------



## christophersch (14. März 2012)

Krakatau schrieb:


> Ok danke ersma für die schnellen antworten
> Das is mein Aktuelles Hardtail.
> der Rahmen is nen Specialized Hardrock Sport von 2007 oder 2006
> Den hab ich selbst lackiert aber bin noch nich dazu gekommen Specialized drauf zu schreiben



An deiner Stelle würde ich erstmal fahren und mir über die Gabel keine Gedanken machen. Spare dir lieber das Geld und hole dir in naher Zukunft einen gebrauchten, günstigen Freerider aus'm Bikemarkt. Aber Geld in ein CC Fully zu investieren, wenn du eh Downhill o. Ä fahren möchtest hat meiner Meinung nach überhaupt keinen Sinn. Sorry 

Gruß


----------



## Krakatau (14. März 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich erstmal fahren und mir über die Gabel keine Gedanken machen.
> 
> Gruß



Ich glaub das mit der gabel währ dann doch etwas nötig weil die erstens nich mehr wirklich 
federt, an den Standrohren verrostet, schwer is, die federvorspannung schrott is und einfach nich mehr wirklich federt.
Ich werd dann spätestens in den schulferien nach malente kommen und ich glaub dann wirst du mir zustimmen das man damit zwar fahren kann, das aber nich wirklich spaß machen
aber dennoch danke 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (14. März 2012)

Schau mal nach einer Rock Shox Pike die sollte fürs erste reichen und sind nicht ganz so teuer. Wenn du willst kannst dir auch eine Revalation ins Speci Schrauben reicht auch , aber mit dem Rad würde ich kein Freeride geschweige denn DH fahren. Wenn du unbedingt willst ich hätte da noch ein Cube flying Circus was weg muss 
Ein stabiler Freeride Rahmen ! Reicht für den Anfang.


----------



## Danny-128 (14. März 2012)




----------



## toddy2017 (14. März 2012)

Aller, was sind das denn für Felgen?


----------



## Danny-128 (14. März 2012)

Sun Double Wide! Juungee


----------



## toddy2017 (14. März 2012)

Voll die Oldschool walzen, juunge!


----------



## stylo (14. März 2012)

Schoko also hauke verkauft auch gerade im bikemarkt sein fullsuspension Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (14. März 2012)

Der Rahmen von Danny ist voll Porno


----------



## Danny-128 (14. März 2012)

Schleimer !  

@ toddy 

Da hast du sowas von recht !  

Da könnte heute keiner mehr mit fahren .


----------



## Krakatau (14. März 2012)

jo echtma
47 mm oder? 
die sind einfach nur oversize
ach und nochmal zur Pike oder Revelation:
hat die nich etwas zu viel Federweg, weil so von wegen 140mm oder 150mm is glaub ich nich so toll für mein frame


----------



## Krakatau (14. März 2012)

außerdem würd ich sowieso ne gabel bei Ebay kaufen, weil soviel geld hab ich dann auchnich mir ne neue RS zu kaufen


----------



## Danny-128 (14. März 2012)

Kann man alle traveln und gibts als Uturn variante von 120 -140 mm


----------



## Krakatau (14. März 2012)

ok hab mich jetz ma bei ebay nen bischen umgesehn und nur teues oder gabeln mit 1,5 er 
Schaft gefunden außer die hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-Shox-Re...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3cc360c90a

Was sagt ihr zu der Gabel?


----------



## Krakatau (14. März 2012)

oder die, ich glaub die trifft es 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/270932419242?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## fiddel (15. März 2012)

hab sonst auchnoch n rahmen abzugeben n giant glory dh von 2007 für 550 fotos bei mir im album...


----------



## toddy2017 (15. März 2012)

ey gebt euch den mal!   

der geht voll ab, juunge!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP24GQBJ_xw&feature=related"]Hauptschule Longversion      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Krakatau (15. März 2012)

da kann ich ja nur sagen:
TANKE für den guten liiiinnnk

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2JFDaHH3mg"]HGich.T - tanke      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (16. März 2012)

@ Cris 

Das ist ja mal voll ******** , dein Klo einfach neu zu dekorieren ohne dich vorher , zu spät!


----------



## Timmö__ (17. März 2012)

Würde Sonntag auch gern nach Malente.. fährt jemand über Neumünster?


----------



## weng (17. März 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> @ Cris
> 
> Das ist ja mal voll ******** , dein Klo einfach neu zu dekorieren ohne dich vorher , zu spät!



Hahahaha, das ist nicht witzig


----------



## Danny-128 (17. März 2012)

Doch ist , zu spät


----------



## Danny-128 (17. März 2012)

Wer ist denn morgen in malente ? Hauke nicht das weiß ich jetzt schon  

Wenn es nicht zu doll schifft ist natürlich vorausgesetzt.


----------



## schoko404 (17. März 2012)

eeeyyyyyy...noch kann ich lesen und schreiben danny!!! ich werde das morgen schon schaffen!


----------



## Danny-128 (18. März 2012)




----------



## Krakatau (18. März 2012)

Soo nochmal wegen der Gabel:
ich hab bei Ebay jetz genau zwei gefunden die eig ganz gut sein sollten 
-Rock Shox Revelation- U-Turn 100-130mm
http://www.ebay.de/itm/270932419242?     ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

-Rock Shox Pike 454 Air U-Turn
http://www.ebay.de/itm/160763508672?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Was sagt ihr dazu?
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Danny-128 (18. März 2012)

Wenns passt kaufen! Dann aber eher die pike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krakatau (18. März 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Wenns passt kaufen! Dann aber eher die pike



Ok danke


----------



## fiddel (20. März 2012)

http://www.extremesupply.com/category/Brand-Troy-Lee-Designs-Helmets.html

hat von euch schonmal jemand bei extreme supply bestellt? wenn ja erfahrung bitte...


----------



## Danny-128 (20. März 2012)

Nö ist aber schon billig da.


----------



## fiddel (20. März 2012)

jo denk ich auch 191usd sind nich viel fürn troy lee...sind grad ma 150 euro ich glaub ich probier das mal aus...


----------



## stylo (20. März 2012)

Hab für mein tld bei bmo auch nur 199 bezahlt


----------



## schoko404 (20. März 2012)

Viel Geld für ne Deko im Regal Dirk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (20. März 2012)

Bäm Hauke junge


----------



## stylo (20. März 2012)

Bäm das war echt hart hauke


----------



## christophersch (20. März 2012)

dann nimm aber den hier: http://www.extremesupply.com/produc...ets/troyleedesignsopenfacemcqueenhelmets.html


----------



## fiddel (20. März 2012)

ders verdammtnochmal porno junge!


----------



## trafko (20. März 2012)

dann nimm lieber kabuto...sieht aus wien d3 aber geiler und billiger!

http://www.globalracingimports.com/en/brands/gm-kabuto/

außerdem muss du doch auch noch steuern auf den helm zahlen weil der von amiland kommt oder nich?


----------



## fiddel (20. März 2012)

jo muss man zoll usw... kommt noch n schlag druff...

von kabuto hab ich ja noch garnichts gehört... kennst jmd der ein hat?


----------



## trafko (20. März 2012)

greg minar


----------



## trafko (20. März 2012)

guck mal bei bmo... wird dort über die marke nema auch verkauft!


----------



## christophersch (20. März 2012)

Ich habe meinen D3 von Hyperactice Racing. War zwar immer noch teuer, aber 160 weniger als Chainreactioncycles. Den D2 haben die manchmal auch sehr günstig. Billig ist er aber nie.


----------



## kosh_hh (21. März 2012)

trafko schrieb:


> dann nimm lieber kabuto...sieht aus wien d3 aber geiler und billiger!
> 
> http://www.globalracingimports.com/en/brands/gm-kabuto/
> 
> außerdem muss du doch auch noch steuern auf den helm zahlen weil der von amiland kommt oder nich?



wie jetzt? gibt es auch andere Firmen außer TLD die Helme herstellen

Edit: hab mir auch ne neue Mütze bestellt, sollte heute kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (21. März 2012)

Watt hast dir geholt?


----------



## fiddel (21. März 2012)

gibt ja bekanntlich 1000 firmen und ich hatte schon 661 und the und beide passen mir nicht vernünftig in der größten größe die sie haben urge?! gefällt mir optisch auch ganz gut wird aber auch zu klein sein! troy lee in xl-xxl hab ich aufprobiert und der war sehr angenhem zu tragen...
bin hat n dickkopf


----------



## christophersch (21. März 2012)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> wie jetzt? gibt es auch andere Firmen außer TLD die Helme herstellen
> 
> Edit: hab mir auch ne neue Mütze bestellt, sollte heute kommen



In diesem Fall glaube ich aber gehört zu haben, dass Troy Lee Helme und Kabuto Helme baugleich sind...

Meinst du mit Mütze "Helm"?? 

Grüße


----------



## trafko (21. März 2012)

Der kabuto sieht ja auch aus wien d3


----------



## kosh_hh (21. März 2012)

die machen den D3 doch jetzt alle nach. Guckt euch mal den neuen Specialized Helm an. Auch ein D3-Klon.

Außerdem wollt ihr einen Helm fahren der "Kaputto" heißt? Also ich lieber nicht.


----------



## Danny-128 (21. März 2012)

Eigentlich ist er von ogk und das Modell heißt Kabuto. Da troy Lee die Patent rechte ausgelaufen sind kann jeder sich den D2 nachbauen , was aber nicht für den D3 gilt. 
Fiddel wenn ein Tld dann den Phobia oder Hot Wheels in der Carbon
 Edition.


----------



## fiddel (21. März 2012)

der phobia is sooo mein favorite  aber will ja keiner loswerden das ding!


----------



## Danny-128 (21. März 2012)

Doch frag mal Sören !


----------



## fiddel (22. März 2012)

so mit norwegen ist dat mit 7 leuten abgeklärt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (22. März 2012)

Jo du voll gut du.


----------



## downto112 (23. März 2012)

Am wochenende jemand draußen bei diesem geilen Wetter?


----------



## fiddel (23. März 2012)

ich nich eher am montag...


----------



## Timmö__ (23. März 2012)

Dann nimm mich mal mit fiddel.. Hab die Woche frei.


----------



## Mr.Nox (23. März 2012)

downto112 schrieb:


> Am wochenende jemand draußen bei diesem geilen Wetter?



Ich komm aus Hamburg mit einem Kumpel. Wir fahren hier um 10:00 los. kann mir zufällig nochmal jemand die Straße sagen. Jedesmal verdödel ich die.
LG Linus


----------



## fiddel (23. März 2012)

kommende woche willingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (23. März 2012)

Holmerweg bis an Wald fahren dort parken.


----------



## downto112 (23. März 2012)

Willingen<3


----------



## Timmö__ (23. März 2012)

Du willst nach Willingen?


----------



## trafko (23. März 2012)

Ich hab die woche vor ostern frei und wollt da runterfahren...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (23. März 2012)

Ja Friedel! Nächste Woche Willingen Wehe ihr sagt mir nicht bescheid, wenn ihr nach Willingen fahrt

Ist aber leider teurer geworden da...


----------



## Whiplash01 (23. März 2012)

fiddel schrieb:


> kommende woche willingen?



yes!!!


----------



## fiddel (23. März 2012)

lutz kommst auch hin??


----------



## Whiplash01 (23. März 2012)

Hatte ich vor, aber erst am WE.


----------



## kosh_hh (23. März 2012)

hmmm - willingen klingt irgendwie gut


----------



## weng (23. März 2012)

Willingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (23. März 2012)

:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: willingen :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## Timmö__ (23. März 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: willingen :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:



hahaha.

Ich hab Angst vor Willingen ^^


----------



## Danny-128 (23. März 2012)

Schön nach Malente und da abgehen.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. März 2012)

War nicht Willingen einer der wenigen Strecken die Du mochtest??


----------



## Timmö__ (23. März 2012)

Falls jemand unter der Woche richtung Thale, Willingen what ever fährt, dann sagt mal Bescheid! Bin dabei!


----------



## Danny-128 (23. März 2012)

Ja schon aber Malente ist geiler! 

Morgen ist pumptrack fahren angesagt bei Fiddel und Geburtstag feiern , wer kommt noch ?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. März 2012)

Malente is schon geil geworden, hoffe ich kann auch bald wieder! Ich kann morgen nicht


----------



## Timmö__ (23. März 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ja schon aber Malente ist geiler!
> 
> Morgen ist pumptrack fahren angesagt bei Fiddel und Geburtstag feiern , wer kommt noch ?



Weiß ich nüx von


----------



## Danny-128 (24. März 2012)

Mensch Timmö bist du denn nicht bei Facebook? Da wird alles veröffentlicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (24. März 2012)

Ich neige zur Desinteresse und Unachtsamkeit auf Facebook.


----------



## Mr.Nox (24. März 2012)

Huhu, mein Kollege und ich machen uns in einer Stunde auf den Weg. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

LG Linus


----------



## Danny-128 (24. März 2012)

Also mit mir braucht heute keiner rechnen , aber morgen geht steil. 

@ Timmö

Gute Einstellung , kann man die auch so bei Fb Laden


----------



## toddy2017 (24. März 2012)

jooo, morgen geht richtig steil juunge!


----------



## Danny-128 (24. März 2012)

Kommt basti auch ?


----------



## toddy2017 (24. März 2012)

ouuu, ne.. die kurz version ist:
der ist voll angepisst! der rahmen ist zwar nach übertriebener wartezeit angekommen aber der halbe hinterbau fehlte.. und der typ am telefon wollte ihm dann weiß machen, das das so normal sei, das er nur den hauptrahmen bekommt, weil der ja auch nur kaputt sei. nach langem rum gestresse, hieß es dann aufeinmal, das scott die teile noch fertigen muss und die werden in 2-3 wochen nach geliefert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downto112 (24. März 2012)

Mies...


----------



## weng (24. März 2012)

Hat er denn sein alten Rahmen komplett weg geschickt ,oder auch nur den Hauptrahmen?

Sonst hätte er den ja jetzt schon zusammenbauen können. Wie kommst du morgen eigentlich nach Malente Toddy ?


----------



## weng (24. März 2012)

Ach ja Willingen finde ich voll zum :kotz: 

Malente ist die Macht


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. März 2012)

ha ha ist klar!!!


----------



## toddy2017 (24. März 2012)

nö, er hat garnichts weg geschickt, den alten hat er auch noch komplett. er will kein misch masch bike zusammen bauen..

also timmö und sein fahrer nehmen mich diesmal mit, bei der karre von meinem bruder die ich sonst immer hab, hat ein querlenker vorne irgend nen schaden..


----------



## Timmö__ (24. März 2012)

Erstmal schauen was Falk nachher sagt. Er hat nur ein 85% ja gegeben.


----------



## downto112 (25. März 2012)

Ich Fahr dann jetzt mal los Richtung malle bin so in ner Stunde draußen.


----------



## Tiefenkraft (25. März 2012)

Moin moin. Wollte mal wissen wo ihre strecken in Malentefahrt und was für strecken dies sind? Meine damit ob es bei euch eher genausoflach ist wie hier in RD oder habt hier auch gute Bergab Passagen.


----------



## Timmö__ (25. März 2012)

Klick dich durch unsere Alben. Da geht aufjedenfall was. Die Strecken sind hinter dem Motocross Gelände oben im Wald in Holm am Dieksee.

Toddy, Falk und Ich fahren gegen halb 12 hier los!


----------



## Lars-123 (25. März 2012)

ich kann heute leider nicht kommen, ich hab fünf jähriges mit bärte

und ich muss mir ein neues bike kaufen da tobi sich ja ein fury bestellt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (25. März 2012)

Also Cris Kevin hat uns heute alle demoralisiert mit einer Zeit von 28,73 war er zu schnell für uns. Naja es macht auf jedenfall Laune und es ist richtig schön Staubig gewesen.
Hast echt was verpasst , Danke Marc für Bilder knipsen.
Bilder findet ihr wie immer auf Picasa.

Ich habe leider nur eine 36,71 geschafft


----------



## toddy2017 (25. März 2012)

alter, was für´ne kranke zeit... hat er noch sein raketen antrieb ausgepackt?!

kannst mir mal nen link zu dem picasa album schicken?


----------



## SPEE (25. März 2012)

https://picasaweb.google.com/115319401216284950499


----------



## toddy2017 (25. März 2012)

danke


----------



## Timmö__ (25. März 2012)

War echt nen klasse Sonntag. Hatte richtig Spaß! Die Bilder von Falk werdet ihr auf www.saljack.de finden. Ich weiß aber nicht wann er sie hochlädt!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. März 2012)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> und ich muss mir ein neues bike kaufen da tobi sich ja ein fury bestellt hat



Ich kann es so gut nachempfinden...P.s.: Glückwunsch!!


----------



## downto112 (25. März 2012)

Schade das ihr erst so spät gekommen seit


----------



## toddy2017 (25. März 2012)

du warst einfach zu früh da und wieder weg..;-)


----------



## christophersch (25. März 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Also Cris Kevin hat uns heute alle demoralisiert mit einer Zeit von 28,73 war er zu schnell für uns. Naja es macht auf jedenfall Laune und es ist richtig schön Staubig gewesen.
> Hast echt was verpasst , Danke Marc für Bilder knipsen.
> Bilder findet ihr wie immer auf Picasa.
> 
> Ich habe leider nur eine 36,71 geschafft



Auf welche Strecke bezieht sich die Zeit? Und wo war Anfang bzw. Ende?

Grüße

PS: Fette Bilder! wo steht der Pumptrack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (26. März 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Auf welche Strecke bezieht sich die Zeit? Und wo war Anfang bzw. Ende?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> PS: Fette Bilder! wo steht der Pumptrack?



Hohenlockstedt, direkt hinter Fiddels Haus, ist aber öffentliches Gelände


----------



## Timmö__ (27. März 2012)

Fährt jemand diese Woche noch nach Malente? Hab noch 2 Tage Urlaub und mich juckt es in den Fingern..


----------



## fiddel (28. März 2012)

so ihr mongos freitag macht der lift in willingen auf wer kommt da von euch hin??


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. März 2012)

Ich Ich Ich!


----------



## SPEE (28. März 2012)

Fiddel riskiert ne dicke Lippe ..., er will ein Race am den einzig wahren und würdigen 951 Fahrer heraus zu finden... ^^!  Wer verliert verkauft seins wieder... .. .


----------



## christophersch (28. März 2012)

SPEE schrieb:


> Fiddel riskiert ne dicke Lippe ..., er will ein Race am den einzig wahren und würdigen 951 Fahrer heraus zu finden... ^^!  Wer verliert verkauft seins wieder... .. .



Ich hoffe das bezieht sich dann nicht auf die Freeride Strecke in Willingen, sondern auf den DH.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (28. März 2012)

Der verlierer ist schon ermittelt worden , er will sein 951 verkaufen um sein Rücken auf 6 Millionen Dollarmann bionische weise zu pimpen. 
Das Rad ist weiß und sehr selten


----------



## Timmö__ (28. März 2012)

Ich hab morgen ne Wohnungsbesichtigung in Malente und würde danach dann auf den Berg kommen. Ist jemand morgen am Start?


----------



## Danny-128 (28. März 2012)

Ne bin arbeiten !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (29. März 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Der verlierer ist schon ermittelt worden , er will sein 951 verkaufen um sein Rücken auf 6 Millionen Dollarmann bionische weise zu pimpen.
> Das Rad ist weiß und sehr selten



Gar nicht ... es wird nix verraten Erstmal schauen, wie lange Pause ist!!


----------



## fatal_error (29. März 2012)

Moin moin, 

ich lese hier schon seit ca. 4 Monaten mit. 
Scheint eine sehr lustige Runde zu sein . 

Meine Name ist Torben bin 25jahre alt und Wohne in Kiel (Wellsee) 
Bin erst seit 5 Monaten wieder im besitz eines Rades (Bergamont HT). Vorher war mir mein Golf wichtiger. 
Jetzt bin ich voll mit dem Fahrrad Virus angefixt und überlege mir ein DH Bike zu kaufen. 
Zur Auswahl stehen natürlich die üblichen verdächtigen YT Tues und Canyon Torque FRX Speedzone. 
Macht das sind jetzt schon sinn mit einem DH Bike oder erstmal mit dem HT ein wenig mehr Praxis bekommen und nächste Saison angreifen?

Find ich zumindest schon mal Top das hier Norden überhaupt was geht so flach wie es hier ist.
Vielleicht kann ich ja mal in Wald kommen zum schnacken . 

Gruß


----------



## Timmö__ (29. März 2012)

Wenn du sowieso mit DH anfangen willst, warum warten mit dem Kauf eines Fullys? Ich persönlich bin immer für ein Fully, verzeiht mehr Fehler als ein HT. Und auf lange Sicht würde es sowieso auf ein Fully hinauslaufen.


----------



## fatal_error (29. März 2012)

ja da hast du recht 
Wird aber erstmal der Kitekram verkauft. 

Also ich meinte das normale Tues nicht das 2.0. 
Hatte wenn eigentlich ehr zum Canyon tendiert wegen den besseren parts!? 
besser aus sieht es auch


----------



## Timmö__ (29. März 2012)

Denn nimm das Canyon 
Gibt sicher genug Testberichte zu den beiden Bikes im IBC. Bei den beiden Rahmen würde ich auch eher auf die bessere Ausstattung schauen.


----------



## Danny-128 (29. März 2012)

Komm in den Wald zum Schnacken und Probe Rollen.


----------



## christophersch (29. März 2012)

das Canyon ist eh das beste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (29. März 2012)

fatal_error schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich lese hier schon seit ca. 4 Monaten mit.
> Scheint eine sehr lustige Runde zu sein .
> ...



frag mal christophersch,laut seiner signatur verkauft er noch nen canyon frx,also real siehts porno aus


----------



## christophersch (29. März 2012)

stylo schrieb:


> frag mal christophersch,laut seiner signatur verkauft er noch nen canyon frx,also real siehts porno aus



ohh ja. Gut, dass du mich drauf bringst! 

Du kannst BEIDE Bikes gerne auch mal probefahren. Das neue ist halt L und das "alte" Medium.

Grüße

Christopher


----------



## Kampfigel (29. März 2012)

Heysen zusammen!
Ich bräuchte mal einen guten Tipp!
Ich möchte mir gern nen Leatt Brace zulegen!Ich würde den aber ganz gern mal probeweise "anziehen" um die richige Größe feststellen zu können ect... 
sprich ich suche nach nem Laden der solche Artikel liegen hat!
Nun bin ich optimistisch und sage mal, dass ich da in Schleswig-Holstein eher keine Sonne sehe^^
Könnt ihr mir nen Laden nennen, der "in der Nähe" liegt ( vllt Niedersachsen/Hamburg ect.) wo ihr meint, dass ich da Erfolg haben könnt?
 Würde da dann mal vorbeifahren ^^ Kann mir leider net einfach 2 (Größe S/M) im  Internet bestellen/bezahlen und dann einen zurückschicken ... Dafür kosten die ja doch´n paar Euronen mehr ^^

Vielen Dank im Vorraus 


LG & schönen Abend noch...


----------



## Danny-128 (29. März 2012)

Für dich reicht die Größe M da die große S nur für Kinder bis 16 Jahre ist.
Alles darüber hinaus ist M und wenn du ein MoH sein solltest , (Mensch ohne Hals) dann gibbet noch die große L.
Also kannst dir das gerne kaufen , wenn du nicht sicher bist frage halt mal den User Pyrosteiner der vertreibt die teile hier im Forum und kennt sich beßtens damit aus.

Ach ja der Laden deiner Träume heißt Melahn Offroad Center in KaKi.


----------



## Kampfigel (29. März 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Info =) ^^


----------



## Danny-128 (29. März 2012)

Gern geschehen !


----------



## schoko404 (29. März 2012)

Oder du probierst die Braces in Malente mal aus. Hat ja fast jeder eins mittlerweile!


----------



## Last1 (30. März 2012)

Moin , ich komme ebenfalls aus Kiel und meine Freunde und ich haben hier auch schon so kleinere DH abschnitte gebaut und da es nach Malente nicht wirklich weit ist und ich komplett heiß auf DH/FR bin bin ich auch am überlegen ob ich mir ein Canyon kaufe ich würde aber aus meiner mit 15 Jahren recht knappen finanziellen Lage ehr zum Frx 5.0 Playzone tendieren . Würde sich das Rad anbieten ? Ach ja ich bin 1,74m groß .

Gruß Moritz


----------



## christophersch (30. März 2012)

Last1 schrieb:


> Moin , ich komme ebenfalls aus Kiel und meine Freunde und ich haben hier auch schon so kleinere DH abschnitte gebaut und da es nach Malente nicht wirklich weit ist und ich komplett heiß auf DH/FR bin bin ich auch am überlegen ob ich mir ein Canyon kaufe ich würde aber aus meiner mit 15 Jahren recht knappen finanziellen Lage ehr zum Frx 5.0 Playzone tendieren . Würde sich das Rad anbieten ? Ach ja ich bin 1,74m groß .
> 
> Gruß Moritz



ja, würde es. Aber wie gesagt. ich habe auch ein Rad zu verkaufen (siehe Signatur). Kannst auch gerne mal proberollen. Preislich wohl einen kleinen Ticken mehr als das Playzone, aber dafür auch mit Fox 40', RC4, Deemax und fast neuen X0 Bremsen. Müsste bei deiner Größe auch gut passen...

Alles weitere bitte per PN. Dann müssen wir den Thread hier nicht vollspammen

Grüße

Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatal_error (30. März 2012)

Hey vielen dank für das Angebot komme ich gerne drauf zurück. 
Also schaue ich nächstes mal in Malente vorbei


----------



## Krakatau (30. März 2012)

Hey Leute 
Hat der Postbote heut vorbeigebracht


----------



## stylo (30. März 2012)

sehr gut


----------



## fiddel (30. März 2012)

was hast bezahlt...hol mir heut auch noch was ab aus osnabrück


----------



## Krakatau (30. März 2012)

fiddel schrieb:


> was hast bezahlt...



190 Euronen


----------



## Danny-128 (31. März 2012)

Hier ist der Wohlstand ausgebrochen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krakatau (31. März 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Hier ist der Wohlstand ausgebrochen !



Ne, leider nich...
Meine Mutter fands nich ganz so geil, aber is okay für sie.
Trotzdem ich hab jetz kein Kohle mehr aufm Konto und wenn ich von leuten aus meiner Klasse so hör mit 1-2 Tausend Euro aufm Konto da denk ich auch nurnoch
Halt Stop!!


----------



## fiddel (31. März 2012)

geld muss unter die leude musste deiner muddi ma erklären


----------



## weng (31. März 2012)

erklär ma deiner muddi wie windig es in willingen war


----------



## trafko (31. März 2012)

wie sehen denn hier allgemein die pläne über ostern aus?


----------



## Lars-123 (31. März 2012)

ostereier suchen patrick was sonst????


----------



## Danny-128 (31. März 2012)

Ich habe gehört der Lift in willingen ist noch gar nicht auf , war wohl schon ein April Scherz 
Naja ist halt wie in Malente , schieben und Spaß haben. 

Ostern geht was !


----------



## Krakatau (31. März 2012)

Jo ich muss mir jetz nurnoch nen Laufrad für 20mm Steckachse organisieren und werd dann ma bei euch in Malente vorbeikommen 
Ich hab ja jetz schön 2 wochen ferien da wird sich bestimmt nen Tag finden


----------



## Lars-123 (31. März 2012)

Wer ist denn morgen alles so am start???


----------



## toddy2017 (31. März 2012)

ihr schweine.. ich darf hier zwischen rentnern auf der reha gammeln..


----------



## Timmö__ (31. März 2012)

hier der link mit den bildern von falk; http://saljack.de/Sport/25032012/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy2017 (31. März 2012)

geile fotos!


----------



## Whiplash01 (1. April 2012)

Haben die Mods hier die Schriftart verändert??


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. April 2012)

Sieht so aus! Und zwar *******


----------



## Mr_Banyan (1. April 2012)

Das nervt total hahaha 1. April or what?!


----------



## toddy2017 (1. April 2012)

hab mich auch gerade gefragt ob das ein aprilscherz ist:
basti hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht das bei uns in der sonntagszeitung steht, das man hier in neumünster ab 2013 gebühren für´s fahrradfahren zahlen muss, weil ja so viele autofahrer wegen den steigenden benzinpreisen auf fahrräder umsteigen.
das wird dann in klassen eingeteilt, so wie viel fahrer und wenig fahrer und kann bis zu 100euro kosten..
das ist doch krank oder was?!


----------



## Timmö__ (1. April 2012)

Ja.. April April, meine Fox 40 hat sich einen netten Scherz erlaubt. Eine der Klemmschrauben an der Steckachse fehlt. Hurra. Seit 2 Stunden google ich nach diesen verdammten Schrauben aber finde absolut nichts. Alles gibt es für die 40, nur diese Klemmschrauben fehlen im Ersatzteilsortiment.
Jemand ne Ahnung wo man die Teile herbekommt? Oder kann ich mir einfach eine Ähnliche aus dem Fahrradhandel/Schraubenhandel besorgen die die gleichen Abmessungen hat?

Edit: Ist das zufällig eine M6 x 20 Titanschraube mit Fase?


----------



## christophersch (1. April 2012)

Timmö schrieb:


> Ja.. April April, meine Fox 40 hat sich einen netten Scherz erlaubt. Eine der Klemmschrauben an der Steckachse fehlt. Hurra. Seit 2 Stunden google ich nach diesen verdammten Schrauben aber finde absolut nichts. Alles gibt es für die 40, nur diese Klemmschrauben fehlen im Ersatzteilsortiment.
> Jemand ne Ahnung wo man die Teile herbekommt? Oder kann ich mir einfach eine Ähnliche aus dem Fahrradhandel/Schraubenhandel besorgen die die gleichen Abmessungen hat?
> 
> Edit: Ist das zufällig eine M6 x 20 Titanschraube mit Fase?



Halb so wild. Eine Schraube reicht auch. Sie muss ja nur sichern, nicht halten. Zudem ist sie aus Titan....

Die Schriftart nervt mich auch schon extrem. Scheint aber überall der Fall zu sein.


----------



## Timmö__ (1. April 2012)

Ich kaufe trotzdem lieber die verlorene Schraube neu


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. April 2012)

Gibts doch genug im Baumarkt, Schraubenfackmarkt, Internet, Bikemarkt oder bei Vatern in der Werkstatt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ime1980 (1. April 2012)

Is das wirklich ne metrische Schraube? Fox ist schließlich n usanischer Hersteller und die haben recht merkwürdige Zollmaße. Mal bei Toxo anrufen und fragen. Die haben zwar n recht beschissenen Service, aber vielleicht könn die mal weiterhelfen. Oder der Gino weißt es.


----------



## fatal_error (2. April 2012)

In Kiel würde ich dir Schraubenschoppe empfehlen. Die haben echt einiges an Schrauben und du kannst sie dir vorher angucken und vergleichen


----------



## Heartsfear (2. April 2012)

@ Timmö: Wenn du welche findest, sag mal bitte bescheid. Ich brauch auch welche und hab bisher auch nix gefunden... im Baumarkt hatte sie auch keine. Aber ich werd vielleicht mal den Schrauben-Dude aus Kiel abchecken  Was geht Ostern eigentlich?


----------



## Timmö__ (2. April 2012)

Habe eine website gefunden die alles mögliche an schrauben für bikes haben. Muss nur noch rausfinden welche das sind. Ich rufe gleich mal bei toxoholics an.

Ich würde gerne nach thale am osterwochenende. Falls jemand noch hin will und einen platz im auto frei hat, bitte bescheid geben


----------



## Krakatau (2. April 2012)

Hey Leute 
Hat von euch vielleicht ein Laufrad mit na Nabe für 20mm zu verleihen, weil die nächsten bei Ebay enden erst in 3 oder 4 Tagen und dann dauert der Versand noch, d.h. bis da währen sind die Ferien bestimmt um.
 Gruß


----------



## Kampfigel (2. April 2012)

@ Timmö : Hat Thale den Lift schon auf? Ich hatte stark mit Braunlage geliebäugelt ... die haben aber noch, wegen Schnee/Eis in einigen Streckenabschnitten, geschlossen...

Darf sich auch sonst wer zu Wort melden =) Bin für Info´s offen ^^ Is irgendwas im Harz schon "befahrbar"?
... Schönen ABend noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (3. April 2012)

Kampfigel schrieb:


> @ Timmö : Hat Thale den Lift schon auf? Ich hatte stark mit Braunlage geliebäugelt ... die haben aber noch, wegen Schnee/Eis in einigen Streckenabschnitten, geschlossen...
> 
> Darf sich auch sonst wer zu Wort melden =) Bin für Info´s offen ^^ Is irgendwas im Harz schon "befahrbar"?
> ... Schönen ABend noch



Jup, lift läuft in thale.


----------



## Timmö__ (3. April 2012)

Ich habe von Toxoholics eine Artikelnummer für die Schrauben erhalten. Leider funktioniert diese aber nicht über die Website. Ist auch nicht weiter wild, da ich auf Arbeit durch Zufall eine Schraube gefunden habe die passt. Ist zwar aus Stahl, 3 mm kürzer und hat einen kleineren Kopf als die original Schraube, aber das Gewinde passt rein und lässt sich festziehen.


----------



## Danny-128 (4. April 2012)

Morgen wir Cris 30 und alle sind eingeladen zu ihm in den Laden.

Junggesellenabschied feiern


----------



## trafko (4. April 2012)

Tolle wurst und ich kann nich :-\


----------



## downto112 (5. April 2012)

Die Tage jemand am Fahren in und um Kiel? Oder am Wochenende in malle? Will mal mein neues ht testen...


----------



## Timmö__ (5. April 2012)

Ich bin Freitag in Malente.


----------



## weng (5. April 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Morgen wir Cris 30 und alle sind eingeladen zu ihm in den Laden.
> 
> Junggesellenabschied feiern



Bitte was, davon weiss ich gar nichts, Junngäää und ausserdem ist, HEUTE WEGEN GESTERN GESCHLOSSEN...


----------



## Danny-128 (5. April 2012)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Danny-128 (5. April 2012)

Volle Bude Party heute Abend bei cris !


----------



## Lars-123 (5. April 2012)

ja geil bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (5. April 2012)

weng schrieb:


> Bitte was, davon weiss ich gar nichts, Junngäää und ausserdem ist, HEUTE WEGEN GESTERN GESCHLOSSEN...



 30 ist er 30 ist er und volle Bude Jongääää!!!


----------



## stylo (5. April 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Volle Bude Party heute Abend bei cris !



ach schei§§e jetzt hab ichs zu spät gelesen,sonst wäre ich auch gekomm


----------



## fiddel (6. April 2012)

@timmööööö dat sind normale m4ér  hab meine damals auch gegen edelstahl getausch...
aber ich glaub nich das man sich da soooo die gedanken machen muss wenn eine fehlt bring dir sonst eine mit!


----------



## fiddel (6. April 2012)

@wengmongo... biust du schon in thale oder doch nich?...wie is da n osterplan. bin nu wieder in D.


----------



## Timmö__ (6. April 2012)

fiddel schrieb:


> @timmööööö dat sind normale m4ér  hab meine damals auch gegen edelstahl getausch...
> aber ich glaub nich das man sich da soooo die gedanken machen muss wenn eine fehlt bring dir sonst eine mit!



Hab eine Schraube auf Arbeit gefunden, passt. Aber danke


----------



## Heartsfear (7. April 2012)

Jemand heute in Malle oder morgen?


----------



## Danny-128 (7. April 2012)

Wohl eher morgen ! Immo schneits gerade.


----------



## Lars-123 (7. April 2012)

ich werde wohl auch morgen da sein


----------



## trafko (7. April 2012)

wenn genug kommen ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ihsamwiis (8. April 2012)

Joo der fiddel nimmt mich gleich mit, sind denn so gegen 12.30 uhr da...


----------



## Danny-128 (8. April 2012)

Scheiß zweit Account Besitzer ! Geht gar nicht


----------



## weng (11. April 2012)

Juuuungääää....


----------



## Danny-128 (11. April 2012)

Welcher Mongo hat Bock am Wochenende auf DH Rennen ?

In kleingladenbach und im Bikepark Warstein finden rennen statt. Ich bin noch auf der suche nach einer Begleitung fürs Wochenende. 
Videos der Strecken gibt es hier im Forum genug falls sich jemand von den Qualitäten überzeugen will.


----------



## Danny-128 (11. April 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19854

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19903


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (11. April 2012)

Also in Warstein ist das aber ordentlich was zum treten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (11. April 2012)

Für mich als Enduro Piloten genau das richtige.


----------



## MTWTFSS (11. April 2012)

wäre da ja sofort dabei kann dieses Wochenende aber leider nicht -.-


----------



## Danny-128 (11. April 2012)

Das ist schade !


----------



## Krakatau (11. April 2012)

Is kleingladenbach nich irgendwie voll weit weg?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (11. April 2012)

http://g.co/maps/dc5u4


----------



## Danny-128 (11. April 2012)

Danke Nils


----------



## fiddel (11. April 2012)

gabel is in dortmund...


----------



## Danny-128 (11. April 2012)

Das passt ja kann Nols die mit zum rennen bringen


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (12. April 2012)

Ist aber noch nicht frisch, der Gino ist ja auf'm Rennen. Weiß nicht, wie lange das dauert!

Sonst mal bei Daniel Fahning Leihbikes ne Anfrage stellen, der hat eigentlich für jede Situation was im Schuppen stehen! Sind auch alle fast unbenutzt und immer gepflegt!


----------



## downto112 (12. April 2012)

Kommt mal heute zum timmerberg raus bei diesem geilen Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (12. April 2012)

Gibt auch noch Leute die arbeiten müssen 

By the way.. ab dem ersten August bin ich offiziell local in Malente. Endlich eine bezahlbare und schöne Wohnung gefunden.


----------



## weng (12. April 2012)

Sooo, da es am We angesprochen wurde, frag ich jetzt mal in die Runde : am 20.11 2012 kommt  Nitro Circus  nach Hamburg, ich geh da auf jedenfall hin und es gab ja noch einige die mitkommen wollen. Die Karten werden schnell weg sein und wenn wir in einer Reihe oder zusammen sitzen wollen muss ich wissen wer mitkommt damit ich Buchen kann, ich werd ende nähster Woche Buchen, also sagt bescheid....


----------



## Danny-128 (12. April 2012)

Jo bin dabei !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (12. April 2012)

Heyaaa, ist das ein Dienstag?? Läuft das nicht an einem WE?


----------



## Danny-128 (12. April 2012)

Ne


----------



## Mr_Banyan (12. April 2012)

Ja gut, schrei mich nicht so an Dabei


----------



## Danny-128 (12. April 2012)

Geht doch , he Marc habe mir ein neue Bike bestellt !
Und wie ich sehe bist du alles losgeworden !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (12. April 2012)

Ihhh, würde ich nicht machen, sooo häßlich der Rahmen!! Was ist denn das überhaupt für eine Marke?? turner=döner... lieber ein schönes Demo!!

P.s.: Du hast ein 2010 Rahmen gepostet ... hää, woher weiß ich das, diese Stimmen im Kopf!!!

...und ja


----------



## Danny-128 (12. April 2012)

Je der war Super günstig , wurde nur eine Saison gefahren. Da dachte ich den nimmst mit , so En Schnapper.
Du weißt ja der Junge aus der Schweiz hatte ja auch so ein schönen Döner ähm Turner !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (12. April 2012)

Ja geil Danny...wie poste ich noch den Mittelfinger...Niemals


----------



## Timmö__ (14. April 2012)

Ich find das turner sehr geil. Aber ob ich es gegens 951 eintauschen würde...


----------



## Danny-128 (14. April 2012)

So da hier ja keiner mitliest kann ich ja reinschreiben das **** ein neues *** hat !

Wenn einer morgen fahren sollte dann bitte erst die Strecke checken und dann Gas geben !
Sonst gibts nachher noch mehr kaputte Räder


----------



## downto112 (14. April 2012)

Wer kommt den morgen noch?


----------



## Danny-128 (14. April 2012)

Keine Ahnung , sind alle bei FB zugange.
Evtl. da mal nach sehen , wenn der digge Grottenolm morgen kommt möge er mir die Adapter fürs Leatt mitbringen.


----------



## fiddel (14. April 2012)

bitte was? 
meine gabel is dortmund homo....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (14. April 2012)

hast doch ein Dirtbike Mongo


----------



## fiddel (14. April 2012)

jo deswegen fahr ich lieber pumptrack morgen


----------



## Danny-128 (14. April 2012)

nix da ! Schön hier her kommen und Wheele`s fahren mit dem 951


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (14. April 2012)

Oder mitm Dirt mal zeigen, wie Malente ab geht!


----------



## toddy2017 (14. April 2012)

@danny: wat kaputte räder? wer hat denn jetzt was geschrottet?


----------



## Danny-128 (14. April 2012)

Basti ! Ist aber schon länger her 

Ich wollts ja nur mal in Errinnerung gerufen haben


----------



## toddy2017 (14. April 2012)

wie konnt ich das vergessen?! 

der arme, der wartet immer noch auf seinen hinterbau..


----------



## Danny-128 (14. April 2012)

das kann ja bald nicht mehr angehen ! Wollen die ihn verarschen ? 

Saison ist bald wieder vorbei , dann wird es warm die Mücken kommen raus und man schwitzt sich ein Ast!


----------



## downto112 (14. April 2012)

Würde auch mim hardtail kommen...


----------



## Danny-128 (14. April 2012)

Lass dich nicht aufhalten ! Wenn das Wetter uns nicht im Stich lässt geht das morgen steil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy2017 (14. April 2012)

richtig!!
die den hinterbau haben sie jetzt zwar schon da, aber angeblich haben sie diesmal vergessen die schwinge mit zu schicken.. die soll aber auch nächste woche kommen..
find auch das das echt voll die verarschung ist..
ende februar bescheid gesagt und jetzt haben wir schon fast ende april..


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. April 2012)

Wer hat schon wieder was neues?? Dany hast Du jetzt doch was gemacht??

Ich würde jedes Bike gegen ein Turner tauschen


----------



## downto112 (15. April 2012)

Mein neues Gefährt


----------



## Danny-128 (15. April 2012)

Schönes Yeti !


----------



## Danny-128 (15. April 2012)

Hier hatte ich total vergessen , die guten Bilder von Lars beim Videodreh in Malente 

https://picasaweb.google.com/115319401216284950499/WinterdrehUndLarsAnDerCam


----------



## downto112 (15. April 2012)

Und wo ist das dazugehörige Video??


----------



## Danny-128 (15. April 2012)

schau mal in meinem Album


----------



## downto112 (15. April 2012)

Nett.


----------



## Teaser (15. April 2012)

@ Danny
Dat ist also die besagte Schießbude. Nett. Ich schau die Tage mal nach der Doppelfussmaschine. Bei der Übergabe will ich dann aber mal mit dem Schnellboot rumdüsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (15. April 2012)

He Thies ! Hoffe das ist richtig 

Also da die PT15 gerade zur intervall mäßigen Inspektion ist und neue Spannten eingeschweißt werden müssen und auf kostengünstige Antreibsvarianten umgestellt wird , wird das mit dem fahren leider nichts! 
Aber ich könnte dir einen Rundgang an Deck des Bootes anbeiten  
Oder ne Runde durchdrehen auf dem guten Mapex  

Heute war es übrigens sehr gut zu fahren im Wald , griffiger Boden sowie Top gepflegte Strecken  

Was ist eigentlich rausgekommen wegen dem Bikeurlaub in Norwegen bei dein Kumpels ?


----------



## SPEE (15. April 2012)

nach "durchdrehen" sieht das Set ja nicht grad aus... eher nach Jazzkantine  !


----------



## Danny-128 (15. April 2012)

Na warte Benny ! Dir werde ich das nächste mal die Drumsticks um die Ohren hauen.

Da geht was , muss ja nicht immer das große Kino sein ein kleines reicht auch siehe 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN7o7oolaA4&feature=related"]Slipknot - Joey go to crazy      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## SPEE (15. April 2012)

Ok...


----------



## Teaser (15. April 2012)

Dann muss die Schnellbootsaison noch warten.  Kumpel wurde gestern schon mal über die Idee einer Planung informiert. leider saßen gestern nicht alle Beteiligten in meiner Küche. So wird das wohl nochmal die tage besprochen werden. Ich bin aber zuversichtlich. Zeit war heute leider keine, sonst hätte ich die Kiste nochmal eingepackt und wär rumgekommen.


----------



## Danny-128 (15. April 2012)

Wollte nicht gestern ein Kumpel bei dir noch Geburtstag feiern ? 

Das wäre echt ne runde Sache wenn ihr da mitkommt , dann fallen wieder mal die Deutschen in Norwegen ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teaser (15. April 2012)

Jo, Feierei fand statt, aber der Bierglimmer hat alles Weitere erstmal verdrängt. Deswegen muss ich die Jungs und Mädels nochmal zum Gesprächstermin bitten.


----------



## Krakatau (18. April 2012)

Soo ich hab jetz endlich ma meine Pike montiert 
Fotos sind in meinem Album


----------



## Timmö__ (22. April 2012)

Hat jemand von euch zufällig noch 2 Anschlaggummis für ne Fox 40 oder ne MZ 888 rumfliegen?


----------



## Danny-128 (22. April 2012)

Nöö !


----------



## Danny-128 (22. April 2012)

Hier schon mal ein Bild vom heutigen Tag ! 

Der Rest ist gerade am Upload im meinem Picasa Album. War echt gut heute mit euch Juungs , nächstes mal geht es bei Fiddel weiter.


----------



## fiddel (22. April 2012)

sieht ja doch garnich soo schlecht aus wie ich dachte


----------



## Danny-128 (22. April 2012)

hast du ja auch geschossen !


----------



## toddy2017 (22. April 2012)

Echt klasse Foto!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (22. April 2012)

Geht die Strecke jetzt weiter Oh, schnell fit werden...ende Mai wieder dabei


----------



## Danny-128 (22. April 2012)

Ja schnell wieder fit werden und was nimmst dann für ein Bike ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (22. April 2012)

Ach ja heute kam auch noch die Weisheit des Tages " Ein Mann ohne Bauch ,ist wie eine Frau ohne Brüste" 

Danke Cris für die Erleuchtung


----------



## Mr_Banyan (22. April 2012)

...Tja, das wird eine riesen Überraschung


----------



## weng (23. April 2012)

Hahaha... jor war ein super tag gestern und die fotos zeigen es auch wie geil es war.
Jetzt nur noch zwei drei kleinigkeiten und dann ist die strecke fertig... Mhh Lecker


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. April 2012)

So, nette Fotos 

Daniel mal wieder auf sein Bike...sehr schön!!

Cris Du Mongo..." Ich kauf die Bremse nicht "!!! Wie geil!!

Ab Mittwoch habe ich frei, ich muß mal wieder vorbeikommen


----------



## fiddel (23. April 2012)

jo gestern war n Hit ham richtig was geschafft!!! 

Am sa. Geht es bei mir weiter PUMPTRACK Aktion. Sa. Ab 14uhr mit Zeitmessung. Fahrbar mit bmx dirt und 4x Rad. Nachdem wir n Sieger haben wird der grill  angeschmissen. Ich hoffe es verlaufen sich n paar von euch nach hohenlockstedt. Genaue Adresse per pn...


----------



## toddy2017 (23. April 2012)

jo, basti und ich kommen auch.. bringen auch noch 2 schaufeln mit, wenn noch geschaufelt wird.. sollen wir auch was zum grillen mitbringen?
schick mir mal die adresse per pn..


----------



## Whiplash01 (23. April 2012)

... kann mich nur anschließen, geiler Tag, geile Strecke und geile Bilder! 

Fiddel schick mir auch mal die Adresse per PN.


----------



## Danny-128 (23. April 2012)

Fiddel Schick mir auch mal deine PIN per Pn!


----------



## downto112 (23. April 2012)

Gibt es irgendwo Bilder oder Videos vom Pumptrack? Die Adresse hätte ich sonst auch gerne   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (23. April 2012)

Der ist gerade erweitert worden n! Der kleine war schon sehr lustig , da musst du mal bei mir im Picasa Album schauen da sind ein paar Bilder vom alten PT drin..


----------



## fiddel (24. April 2012)

vom vergrößertem teil gibbet noch nichts!...evtl mach ich vorher nochma 2-3 damit ihr euch n bild machen könnt...


----------



## trafko (24. April 2012)

Mach dies ... mein dirter is bis dahin denke ich auch da!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. April 2012)

dirt?:kotz: Verschwendung  P.s.: Nicht vergessen, die Jeanshosen müssen in den Kniekehlen sitzen


----------



## trafko (24. April 2012)

Nee nee die müssen so eng sein das sich meine sackhaare abzeichnen:-D


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (24. April 2012)

Als Gürtel ist nur ein Schnürsenkel erlaubt, wahlweise in Lila, Pink, Neongrün oder Neongelb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (24. April 2012)

Schwuchteln ?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. April 2012)




----------



## weng (25. April 2012)

Und all das könnt ihr bei mir kaufen, ist das nicht schön


----------



## fiddel (25. April 2012)

weng schrieb:


> Und all das könnt ihr bei mir kaufen, ist das nicht schön



Du alte homo!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. April 2012)

Ganz vielleicht komm ich auch am Samstag! Ganz vielleicht!

Aber nur mit Knips-Gerätschaft! no homo!


----------



## Danny-128 (25. April 2012)

Fahrrad Goebel der alte Laden für Homos seit 1918.


----------



## weng (25. April 2012)

Ja genau da steht der (M)ongo hinterm (T)resen, täglich ab (ACHT)


----------



## Danny-128 (25. April 2012)




----------



## fiddel (26. April 2012)

Wer kommt n noch von euch unholden??


----------



## trafko (26. April 2012)

icke vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (26. April 2012)

Ich auch vielleicht, aber nur zum buddeln.


----------



## Danny-128 (26. April 2012)

Ich bin da und bring dann Cris mit und nächtigen bei dir.


----------



## toddy2017 (27. April 2012)

wetter.de sagt morgen 96% regen in hohenlockstedt..
gibt´s nen notfall plan oder fällt das denn sprichwörtlich ins wasser?


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2012)

Jo ein Zelt über dem Pump Track !


----------



## toddy2017 (27. April 2012)

so what?! echt jetzt?


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2012)

Nicht vergessen das der Fiddel in der Sekte ist und die alles haben. Das geht steil


----------



## toddy2017 (27. April 2012)

yeah, denn bin ich ja schonmal halbwegs beruhigt.. hatte schon in erwegung gezogen richtung harz zu düsen.. schön 25grad und so..


----------



## toddy2017 (27. April 2012)

achja, fiddel hatte das bei gesichtsbuch von 9.30uhr auf 13.30uhr gelegt.. wenn ihr aber vorher noch am schaufeln seit oder so, kommen basti und ich auch gern früher und helfen.


----------



## fatal_error (27. April 2012)

hab gerade auf gesichtsbuch eine Gruppeneinladung abgesendet bitte annehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2012)

Ja und ? Wer will denn da hin ?


----------



## toddy2017 (27. April 2012)

Wat, meinst mich? Wohin?


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2012)

Facebook


----------



## fiddel (27. April 2012)

zelt überm pumptrack is negativ... also wenns wirklich richtig schüttet dann fällts aus wenns nur regnet dann grillen wir würd ich sagen trotzdem und schaufeln oder so.

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ba...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCAQ8gEwAA 

da issas


----------



## toddy2017 (27. April 2012)

Jo, alles klar..


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2012)

Hier mal was neues ! 

Cris dein Melonengelb ist out


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (27. April 2012)

Bitte noch einen roten Lenker und eine blaue Hinterradfelge, dann passt es


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2012)

Gute Idee


----------



## Mr_Banyan (27. April 2012)

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...DcT74QSomu2pDg&sqi=2&ved=0CDYQ9QEwAg&dur=2417


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2012)

Ne den Harlekin möchte ich noch nie , der muss alle Farben in Neon haben dann ist der cool !


----------



## schoko404 (27. April 2012)

Ich hab noch ne neon gelbe race line d für dich...kannste haben!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2012)

Das sind ja Felgenbremsen ! Geht nicht ans TR 

Was ist mit dir mongo Hauke morgen bei Fiddel ?


----------



## schoko404 (27. April 2012)

na sichi...komme auch vorbei..allerdings überlasse ich euch das "vorspiel"! ich komme pünktlich zum bier!


----------



## Danny-128 (28. April 2012)

Also kommst du nicht ? De Deel kann auch mal ohne dich auskommen.


----------



## schoko404 (28. April 2012)

....na warte!!


----------



## Danny-128 (28. April 2012)

auf wen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy2017 (28. April 2012)

Wir sind da.. Junge.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. April 2012)

Also in Hohenlockstedt scheint die Sonne! Und nicht nur Frithjof ausm Arsch!

Also herkommen!!!


----------



## toddy2017 (28. April 2012)

super tach jungens..  aber ich ärger mich das wir schon so früh los mussten  ..


----------



## Danny-128 (29. April 2012)

Und ihr habt eure putensteaks vergessen ! War trotzdem geil


----------



## toddy2017 (29. April 2012)

nene.. die haben wir da gelassen, damit ihr nicht vom fleisch fallt..


----------



## Danny-128 (29. April 2012)

ach so ! Danke


----------



## toddy2017 (29. April 2012)

wer hatte die beste zeit und wie schnell?


----------



## Danny-128 (29. April 2012)

Keine Ahnung das hat Frithjof alles auf seinem Laptop. Mal sehen wann wir das lesen können. Würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## trafko (29. April 2012)

wo gibs eigentlich die fotos von gestern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (29. April 2012)

Wir warten auf Nols!!!


----------



## -cle- (30. April 2012)

schnellster auf der großen runde war Cris mit 13.42


----------



## Mr_Banyan (30. April 2012)

Ihr sollt ihn nicht immer gewinnen lassen, er möchte ganz normal behandelt werden


----------



## fiddel (30. April 2012)

und wer wa der schnellste in groß-klein-groß ......joooooooooooooooooooongeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Danny-128 (30. April 2012)

Keine Ahnung ohne Zeiten glaube ich nichts !


----------



## Timmö__ (30. April 2012)

Planänderung.. kommen erst morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy2017 (30. April 2012)

hat irgendwer der heute kommt nen drehmoment schlüssel bis 40NM und kann den mitbringen? mit imbus aufsätzen.. wer super!


----------



## Danny-128 (30. April 2012)

Morgen bisschen Pump Track in HOHENlockstedt ! Wer kommt noch ?


----------



## christophersch (30. April 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Morgen bisschen Pump Track in HOHENlockstedt ! Wer kommt noch ?



Ich hätte total Lust, aber hab leider eine "Bandscheiben-Vorwölbung" und darf einige Wochen kein Rad fahren..  damn!


----------



## toddy2017 (30. April 2012)

vielleicht komm ich auch für 1-2 stündchen mit meiner kleinen rum..


----------



## Danny-128 (30. April 2012)

Das ist ja schlecht mit der Bandscheibe , aber das macht hier wohl gerade die runde wa. 
Gute Besserung Christopher

@ Toddy 

Dann bring sie ruhig mit dann kann sie gleich Schaufeln , dann ist sei wenigstens müde abends und hält das mett  
Kommst dann mit oder ohne Rad ?


----------



## toddy2017 (30. April 2012)

richtig, hab hier auch noch ne mini plastik schaufel.. ;-)
wenn, denn wird ich wohl ohne bike kommen.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (30. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich hätte total Lust, aber hab leider eine "Bandscheiben-Vorwölbung" und darf einige Wochen kein Rad fahren..  damn!



 Den gleichen sch**** habe ich gerade hinter mir ! Gute Besserung!!

...nur noch Bike fit bekommen und ich bin in zwei bis drei Wochen wieder dabei!!*Freu*


----------



## Danny-128 (30. April 2012)

Dann regnet es aber wieder Marc , dann kommst du ja wieder nicht. Kurz danach ist auch shon wieder Winter.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (30. April 2012)

Bitte nicht...kein Regen!! Nein, dieses Jahr wird Bombe


----------



## -cle- (1. Mai 2012)

Bin grade erst vom feiern nach hause gekommenm, ersftmal ausschlafen, deNn bin uch auch dabeii


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy2017 (1. Mai 2012)

Wann seit ihr denn am pumptrack? Wäre so in Ner Stunde bereit los zu Eiern.


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Mai 2012)

Wir sind schon da !


----------



## toddy2017 (1. Mai 2012)

jo, wird hier so in ca. einer stunde los.. bis speider..


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. Mai 2012)

Fotos sind online, homooo!


----------



## schoko404 (1. Mai 2012)

sauber!! coole pics!! danke


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Mai 2012)

Da fehlen doch Bilder vom PT , das vom Fiddel in Großaufnahme von seinem Twoface


----------



## toddy2017 (1. Mai 2012)

yeah, coole bilders!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (1. Mai 2012)

Danny, die Bildaz von heute nicht vergessen


----------



## -cle- (2. Mai 2012)

So Jungs und Mädels, 
am 27.5. (Sonntag) ist hier bei uns wieder Pumptrack aktion, mit grille und allem drum und dran... denkt da bitte dran, den kram nen tag vorher zu kaufen n kleines edit gibts allerdings diesmal, undzwar wollen wir helmpflicht einführen, einfach wegen der sicherheit, hoffe da hat keiner was zu meckern. Das ganze Ding wird wie immer vom wetter abhänig gemacht. mit glück passt es alternativ samstag oder montag(pfingsten), wenn es sonntag regnen sollte
ich hoff ma ihr kommt alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sektenguru (2. Mai 2012)

pumptrack?!
das geht voll ab junge!
na klar bin ich dabei!!
toddy bestimmt auch denk ich ma

ach ja was sagt ihr zu denn hier
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ll-Scheibenbremsenset-VR+HR.html#var_61661660 ?
würde gerne eure meinung hören


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Mai 2012)




----------



## Danny-128 (2. Mai 2012)

Kauf sie dir nicht ! Ist die schlechteste Bremse von Formula , kann nichts außer quitschen und nicht Funktionieren.
Selber erlebt bei den Bayern. 

Wenn sie allerdings fürs Rad auf dem Pumptrack geht dann geht sie schon klar , so oft bremst man da ja nicht.


----------



## toddy2017 (2. Mai 2012)

Haha, geiles Foto!  also das mit dem hund..


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Mai 2012)

Habe noch ein Bild vom Marc davor der sieht genau so aus wie der Dackel da


----------



## weng (3. Mai 2012)

Junngä, er hat sie endlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (3. Mai 2012)

Danny geile Fotos und die olle Gabel passt mal gar nicht!! Boxxer wieder ran... voll 90er die Dorado!!






....naja ok leider Geil!! Bin auf den Fahrbericht gespannt!!


----------



## fiddel (3. Mai 2012)

Seeehr nais


----------



## Whiplash01 (3. Mai 2012)

Geile Gabel, leider wird "sie" sich vorkommen wie die Stimmbänder eines Schweigemönchs!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (3. Mai 2012)




----------



## Danny-128 (3. Mai 2012)

Fand die Boxxer auch passender , aber erst mal testen was geht. 
@ Lutz

Immer noch besser als im Karton ihr Dasein zu Fristen.


----------



## Whiplash01 (3. Mai 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> @ Lutz
> 
> Immer noch besser als im Karton ihr Dasein zu Fristen.



Jo, da haste mal Recht! 

Trotzdem, das Teil wäre besser gewesen, würde wenigstens ordentlich benutzt werden.


----------



## Whiplash01 (3. Mai 2012)

So ihr Mongos, da ja mittlerweile bekannt sein sollte, dass wohl zum Jahreswechsel 2012/2013 der Pachtvertrag für unsere geliebte Strecke ausläuft und Seitens der ab dem 01.01.2013 Verantwortlichen auch nicht verländert werden soll, habe ich mal Kontakt mit dem DIMB aufgenommen.

Grundsätzlich wird es wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass wir einen Verein gründen müssen, um mit der dann abzuschließenden Haftpflichtversicherung das Forstamt Neumünster aus der Haftung zu entlassen.
Meines Wissens ist das wohl der Knackpunkt, das kläre ich aber Final noch mal ab.

Ihr könnt euch ja schon einmal überlegen wer dem Verein beitreten möchte, dann sollten wir in absehbarer Zeit eine Gründungssitzung abhalten, um die Sache anzuleiern.
Das Jahr ist schneller rum als wir gucken können und es wäre sehr Schade, wenn es dann den Spot Malente nicht mehr gäbe.


----------



## fiddel (3. Mai 2012)

verein? dabei!


----------



## Whiplash01 (3. Mai 2012)

Supär, habe gerade mit Matze Sievert gesprochen, ich treffe mich die Tage mit ihm und dem Verantwortlichen vom Forstamt Neumünster um Details zu besprechen.
Von Matze weiß ich aber schon, dass es ausschließlich um die Haftung geht. 

Kriegen wir das gelöst, bleiben die Strecken bestehen.


----------



## -cle- (3. Mai 2012)

Ich fahr zwar kein dh, wäre aber auch dabei, wenn die beiträge nicht so hoch sind, weiler haltn netter typ is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (3. Mai 2012)

Das muss ich mir noch mal überlegen ! 






*Klar isser dabei*


----------



## toddy2017 (3. Mai 2012)

Jo, Basti und ich auch.. Oder? Mit euch Halunken..?! Naja gut.. Wir sind dabei.
Aber wir wollen die Anführer sein..


----------



## trafko (3. Mai 2012)

sowas von dabei!


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Mai 2012)

Toddy das könnt ihr aber nur wenn ihr dann auch die Weltherrschaft an euch reißt.


----------



## Sektenguru (4. Mai 2012)

@ danny
sind schon dabei..
wir brauchen auch nur noch ein bißchen zeit dann könn wir die menschheit unterjochen
haha....


----------



## trail_pilot (4. Mai 2012)

Sollte die Gründung eines Vereins Voraussetzung sein, um den einmaligen Spot zu erhalten, sollten wird dies auf jeden Fall gemeinsam tun.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. Mai 2012)

Klar bin ich auch dabei und danke Lutz für Deinen Einsatz


----------



## Heartsfear (4. Mai 2012)

Auch dabei!


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Mai 2012)

Homos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (4. Mai 2012)

Aufjedenfall dabei!


----------



## The_Edge (4. Mai 2012)

Da wäre ich natürlich auch dabei!


----------



## downto112 (5. Mai 2012)

Ich auch. Wer kommt heute raus??


----------



## sannihh (5. Mai 2012)

Klasse Lutz, das Du Dich schon mal mit Matze triffst und was konkretes ünternimmst !! Danke für die Initiative !!!
Bin natürlich auch dabei ))


----------



## kosh_hh (5. Mai 2012)

na, wenn sanni dabei ist bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Whiplash01 (5. Mai 2012)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> na, wenn sanni dabei ist bin ich auch dabei



... na gut, wenn's sein muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (5. Mai 2012)

Scheiß gruppenzwang!


----------



## stylo (5. Mai 2012)

wäre natürlich auch dabei,uff jeden!!!


----------



## schoko404 (6. Mai 2012)

wenn dirk mitmacht hab' ich keinen bock...sorry


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Mai 2012)

Waaaaaaassss!


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Mai 2012)

Ach und übrigens Rate ich davon ab heute nach Malente zu fahren bei dem schlechten Wetter hier.


----------



## toddy2017 (6. Mai 2012)

ok, denn kann ich mir das zug geld ja sparen.. aber hier schüttet es ja auch wie aus kübeln, warum sollte es dann bei euch anders sein..


----------



## Whiplash01 (6. Mai 2012)

Ja, Schei§§ Wetter, bei uns schneit es wie Sau...!


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Mai 2012)

so isses


----------



## Timmö__ (6. Mai 2012)

Wa.. läuft hier irgend nen Witz von dem ich nix weiß? Sonne in Eutin, da kanns in Malle doch nicht schiffen


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Mai 2012)

Nein in Malente regnet es wie Sau !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (6. Mai 2012)

wo bleibt das vid danny ???


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Mai 2012)

bin noch am bearbeiten ! Scheiß Final Cut


----------



## SPEE (7. Mai 2012)

So..., wer von euch hat noch kein Dirt-Bike  ?

Dieser Sommer wird richtig gut auf der DirtRanch...  !

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcGoyxFBE1s"]Backline.mov      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Weitere kleine Aufreisser folgen... ..  .


----------



## toddy2017 (7. Mai 2012)

also basti und ich hatten geplant entweder noch diesen oder spätestens anfang nächsten monat mal bei euch rum zu kommen..
meine mühle is auch schon mit dirt reifen ausgestattet und tiefer gelegt..


----------



## SPEE (7. Mai 2012)

Also wenn ihr anfang nächsten monat kommt ist alles startklar...    oder ihr schaut vorher rum und packt mit an, denn gehts noch schneller :-D ?!


----------



## fiddel (7. Mai 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20826/h video von der letzten pumptrack aktion... nächste ist am 27.5. ...vorbeikommlohntsich.


----------



## Timmö__ (7. Mai 2012)

Hey Danny, wann kommt denn dein Video vom Sonntag? Ich will dich schnaufen hören..


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Mai 2012)

dauert noch ich komm mit dem Programm nicht so zurecht !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. Mai 2012)

imovie ist so simple


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. Mai 2012)

Und Final Cut eigentlich auch, musst ja nicht jede Funktion benutzten


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Mai 2012)

Marc jetzt vergleichst Transition mit Turner. 
Und das dauert deshalb solange weil alles gerendert werden muss.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. Mai 2012)

Beide janz gut nää P.s.: Letzte Pakete sind gekommen, demnächst wird es in der PI Nord Custom Werkstatt zusammengebaut.

Grüße an Cris


----------



## weng (8. Mai 2012)

(D)a (H)aste (R)echt Danny oder (D)er (H)omo (R)ider


----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. Mai 2012)

Um den Leuten die Spannung zu nehmen, wird ein neues Demo und freue mich tierisch drauf


----------



## christophersch (8. Mai 2012)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> Um den Leuten die Spannung zu nehmen, wird ein neues Demo und freue mich tierisch drauf



 selbst aufgebaut?

Oh. Eben war das Bild noch nicht eingefügt. Heftiger Rahmen auf jeden Fall!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. Mai 2012)

Baue ich mit Cris zusammen auf in ein bis zwei Wochen, wenn er Zeit hat


----------



## weng (8. Mai 2012)

Sowas hässssssliches kommt nicht in meine werkstatt...


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Mai 2012)

Hast den Turner hinter Couch liegen oder wie ? 
Die Missgeburt kannst höchstens als Klopapierspender nehmen  
Außerdem
Marc würdest du die nie so ein Bike kaufen was schon jeder 4 hat. 
Und nicht zu vergessen du hatte's ja schon mal eins (D)u (H)omo (R)ider


----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. Mai 2012)

Ihr Waschweiber!! Ich finde es schööön!


----------



## Lars-123 (8. Mai 2012)

augenkrebs


----------



## SPEE (8. Mai 2012)

Oh cool..., denn fahren wir ja bald in Partnerlook durch den wald...  baust du auch ne 2012er Boxxer Wc in schwarz ein ?   !


----------



## Lars-123 (8. Mai 2012)




----------



## kosh_hh (8. Mai 2012)

weng schrieb:


> (D)a (H)aste (R)echt Danny oder (D)er (H)omo (R)ider





weiß doch inzwischen jeder, dass Marc sich ein Turner DHR gekauft hat. Das arme Ding wird jetzt ein einsames Dasein im Keller verbringen 

Den Demo Rahmen finde ich übrigen richtig gut.


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Mai 2012)

Ich finde den Demolierten Rahmen nicht so toll.
Speiseeis eben !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. Mai 2012)

Fährt ja auch jeder 3te!

Ich hab ja jetzt leider auch so ein Speiseeis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (9. Mai 2012)

Na wenn nicht sogar jeder 2. !


----------



## -cle- (9. Mai 2012)

Aber eigentlich ist ihn jeder auch schonmal gefahren...


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Mai 2012)

Neeeeeeee niemals


----------



## fiddel (9. Mai 2012)

so kommende woche is dirtmasters...wer is von euch am start camp aufschlagen! laut oder leiser platz


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Mai 2012)

Leise


----------



## christophersch (9. Mai 2012)

bin auch da.


----------



## fiddel (9. Mai 2012)

campplatz leise?


----------



## trafko (9. Mai 2012)

auch am start aber im hotel ^^ bin von freitag auf samstag mit ner freundin da! denn wird erstmal einer gehoben!!


----------



## schoko404 (9. Mai 2012)

wer da wohl wen hebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (9. Mai 2012)

na erst ne flasche und denn was anderes


----------



## schoko404 (9. Mai 2012)

sehr gut!


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Mai 2012)

Ja leise ! Ist ja kein Zwang für euch. Ich muss mich aufs Rennen vorbeireiten! 
Da will ich in Ruhe mein Kasten Rotlicht trinken und nicht von den ganzen Pottlern umzingelt sein damit ich mir anhören darf ob sie auch mal richtiges Bier trinken dürfen  
Diese Luschen ! 

Und wenn dann noch der Bunzel da ist passt das auch wieder mit der Lautstärke. 
Außerdem wird mehr auf dem AssiPlatzt gezock als mir lieb ist.

Und die anderen Beiden Homo`s über mir sollen sich dann wenigstens mal blicken lassen und Patrick "Ne Freundin" ist klar  , Junge gibs ruhig zu das du ****** mit nimmst


----------



## Lars-123 (9. Mai 2012)

Wer ist denn am söndag so in Malente??? ich muss dringend mal wieder biken


----------



## schoko404 (9. Mai 2012)

wer bist du denn???


----------



## Lars-123 (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo das kannst du Dirk fragen und nicht mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (9. Mai 2012)

bin ja selber nicht besser!!


----------



## Lars-123 (9. Mai 2012)

Bei dir brauchen wir ja nur ne kiste im Wald verstecken, dann wärst du auch immer da


----------



## fiddel (9. Mai 2012)

gut also freitag alpenrausch!!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Mai 2012)

Da fehlen dann noch die 21 jährigen Mädels die um die Schnapsbuddeln tanzen damit Hauke kommt


----------



## stylo (10. Mai 2012)

lars-123 schrieb:


> hallo das kannst du dirk fragen und nicht mich



schnauze!!


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Mai 2012)

Homo lebt noch , unglaublich.


----------



## stylo (10. Mai 2012)

unglaublich... also wenn du mich meinst, ich schreib dir ja aber du antwortest mir ja nicht mehr


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß von nichts ! 

Dann schreibe was , ich habe Pause. 

Homo Juunge


----------



## Whiplash01 (10. Mai 2012)

Daaannyyyyyy!!!! wo bleibt das vid?!


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Mai 2012)

Lutz bist du jetzt ein polnisches Schaf oder wie ? 

Das Video ist in Arbeit , was seit ihr alle so ungeduldig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (10. Mai 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Lutz bist du jetzt ein polnisches Schaf oder wie ?
> 
> Das Video ist in Arbeit , was seit ihr alle so ungeduldig.



Ja, dachte mir, dass mit dem Schaf passt.


----------



## Timmö__ (10. Mai 2012)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Ja, dachte mir, dass mit dem Schaf passt.



Soviele Haare haste aber gar nicht..


----------



## Whiplash01 (10. Mai 2012)

... doch, innen...


----------



## Timmö__ (10. Mai 2012)

Boah..


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Mai 2012)

Wo die Intellenz wächst müssen de Haare weichen.


----------



## Timmö__ (10. Mai 2012)

Intellenz, ach so


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Mai 2012)

ja ja


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2012)

Wer ausser der Digge Lars ist denn am Wochenende in Malente unterwegs.
Lars muss sein Bierbauch ja nach dem Malotze Urlaub abbauen


----------



## Timmö__ (11. Mai 2012)

Wollte morgen kommen.. würde dann auch Schaufel und sowat mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (11. Mai 2012)

Hier ist es...ganz schnelles Foto gemacht





P.s.: Daaanke Cris


----------



## schoko404 (11. Mai 2012)

schier marc  gefällt


----------



## Mr_Banyan (11. Mai 2012)

Danke Hauke Freue mich schon, wenn ich endlich wieder loslegen kann!!


----------



## Whiplash01 (11. Mai 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Wer ausser der Digge Lars ist denn am Wochenende in Malente unterwegs.
> Lars muss sein Bierbauch ja nach dem Malotze Urlaub abbauen



Ich werd wohl am Sonntag aufschlagen.

@ Marc: schönes Teil.


----------



## stylo (11. Mai 2012)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> Hier ist es...ganz schnelles Foto gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schön sieht mega schick aus!!!was sagt das gewicht??


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch erst am Sonntag am Start da ich morgen ein Date mit dem Pagels habe ! 
Ja und zu Marc seinem Gewicht kann ich nur sagen das er die 100 Kg locker hat  
@ Marc was denn das für eine hässliche Bude Juunge ! 

So was von Augenkrebs 

Und wie ich dir schon sagte wenn dein Rad fertig ist Regnet es und dann kommt auch bald der Winter !!! 

Danke Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPEE (11. Mai 2012)

Is man damit jetzt schneller   ?


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2012)

nicht wirklich soll mehr als nachttisch dienen


----------



## Timmö__ (11. Mai 2012)

Sag mal Danny.. kannst nicht nur dein Helmcam Video von der verlängerten Strecke hochladen? Da gibs doch gar nix zu schneiden


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2012)

ohh doch das soll mich doch als den über downhiller darstellen


----------



## Timmö__ (11. Mai 2012)

Biste doch.. brauchst dafür keine Videoeffekte


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2012)

danke


----------



## Timmö__ (11. Mai 2012)

By the way - hier sind ja nen paar "erfahrene" Leute unterwegs.. zwecks Bremse: Shimano SLX empfehlenswert für mein Glory? (Besser als die Avid kann sie ja nur sein..haha)


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2012)

Das denke ich auch !


----------



## Timmö__ (11. Mai 2012)

Laut Internet sind die meisten selbst im Downhill ganz zufrieden.. aber das Internet ist ja bekanntlich so eine Sache. Deshalb hoffe ich auf Erfahrungen von euch.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (12. Mai 2012)

So,...Dankeschön!! 

Danny  der Regen wird weniger und bei richtiger Sonne bin ich wieder fit Du wirst noch von dem DHR Träumen Transition vs. Turner

...Benny auf jedenfall ist  man damit schneller zumindest hängst Du die komischen VPP (Sofa) Intense Fahrer locker ab

...Dirk, liegt bei 17,7Kg fahre alles mit Stahlfedern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (12. Mai 2012)

Timmö schrieb:


> By the way - hier sind ja nen paar "erfahrene" Leute unterwegs.. zwecks Bremse: Shimano SLX empfehlenswert für mein Glory? (Besser als die Avid kann sie ja nur sein..haha)



Keine Kompromisse: Saint oder Magura MT x


----------



## Timmö__ (12. Mai 2012)

Hab gerade nicht die Knete für ne Saint. Hab nu erstmal günstig eine neue SLX geschossen. Wenn sie nicht zufriedenstellend ist, kommt sie wieder weg sobald ich eine Saint habe. Ansonsten... bleibt sie. Viele gute Feedbacks in diversen Foren gesehen, leicht, ausreichend  Power, scheinbar sorglos Bremse und Downhill erprobt. Bin gespannt - manchmal muss man einfach Neuland erkunden. Besser als meine jetzige Bremse wird sie allemal sein.


----------



## downto112 (12. Mai 2012)

Wie ist das Wetter und der Boden denn? Würde sonst auch rauskommen...*


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Mai 2012)

Wetter so wie in Kiel auch , Boden sehr griffig und bestimmt trocken. 

Warst du jetzt überhaupt schon mal da?


----------



## downto112 (12. Mai 2012)

Jo n paar mal... Ja hier regnet es n bisschen.. Am timmerberg ist das Wetter schon anders weil es hinterm kanal ist...


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Mai 2012)

Hier ist es bewölkt und ab und an Sonne.


----------



## downto112 (12. Mai 2012)

Dann bis gleich...


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Mai 2012)

Ich bin heute aber nicht da , da ich gleich nach pinneberg fahre.


----------



## trafko (12. Mai 2012)

was geht bei chris he he ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (12. Mai 2012)

Dirt


----------



## trafko (12. Mai 2012)

Hmmm...wo genau? Hätte auch bock...


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Mai 2012)

Wissen wir noch nicht genau. Am besten Ruf den Pagels mal an


----------



## trafko (12. Mai 2012)

Fals ich mich entscheiden sollte zu kommen mach ich das


----------



## toddy2017 (12. Mai 2012)

shit, hätt ich n auto da, wäre ich auch dabei..


----------



## stylo (13. Mai 2012)

@fiddel...hier was für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (13. Mai 2012)

Was denn hier los ?


----------



## stylo (13. Mai 2012)

scharf oder??!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (13. Mai 2012)

zu bunt


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Mai 2012)

Nicht wirklich ! 

Da lobe ich mir doch 

Die gute Dame


----------



## Heartsfear (13. Mai 2012)

Ich find die bemalte toll  Danny steht eher auf Boxhandschuhe im Bett... uhhh


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Mai 2012)

Die kann mich wenigstens verteidigen auf Kiez !


----------



## stylo (13. Mai 2012)

genau KING OF THE KIEZ...STULLEN-DANNY


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Mai 2012)

So isses !


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Mai 2012)

@ Cris 

Das Video ist am hochladen bei picasa


----------



## Timmö__ (14. Mai 2012)

Hast den Link dazu? Würde auch gern luschern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikePuschel (14. Mai 2012)

Danny melde dich mal bei mir !!!


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo Kevin , Schick mir mal deine Handy Nummer.

Bin gerade eben nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Mai 2012)

Fiddel war in MünzMalle mit Magnus dem Pimmler  

Beide auf einer Bank , falls ihr euch dann wundert in Winterberg das Fiddel nur vorne rum Braun ist liegt es daran.


----------



## stylo (14. Mai 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Fiddel war in MünzMalle mit Magnus dem Pimmler
> 
> Beide auf einer Bank , falls ihr euch dann wundert in Winterberg das Fiddel nur vorne rum Braun ist liegt es daran.





danny welche lc4 hast du??


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Mai 2012)

Keine habe ne 660 Smc


----------



## fiddel (14. Mai 2012)

ey junge das rufmord du hund


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Mai 2012)

Ach gar nichts los


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. Mai 2012)

Wer ist den morgen alles in Male zu ner zünftigen Vaddertagssession??


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich nicht. Bin in Winterberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (16. Mai 2012)

mit Chefe oder privat?


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Mai 2012)

Beides


----------



## trafko (16. Mai 2012)

Ich nicht muss trinken :-D und bin dann in winterberg. privat :-D


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Mai 2012)

Homo


----------



## weng (16. Mai 2012)

Ich auch nicht... aber allen die nach winterberg fahren viel spass und bleibt heil...


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. Mai 2012)

F**ck, will auch nach Wibe, aber keiner hat Zeit oder Lust und alleine hab ich auch kein Bock!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heartsfear (16. Mai 2012)

Komm mit in Harz


----------



## BikePuschel (16. Mai 2012)

Danny vergess mich morgen um 4 bloß nicht


----------



## trafko (16. Mai 2012)

Haha...steh lieber ne viertel stunde früher vor seiner tür :-D


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Mai 2012)

Danke Cris , ich hab dein Moped auch mit im Auto. Geht schneller zum Gelände.

Und falls es noch geht werde ich dann auch den DH fahren mit deinem Legend 

Aber die Bremsen machen sich Super am Transition  

@ kevin 

Alles Roger !


----------



## schoko404 (16. Mai 2012)

Den Winterberglern dann mal viel Spaß und Erfolg!!! Werde es leider auch nicht schaffen, aber dafür am We in Harz...  Gebt Gummi Jungs!!


----------



## Lars-123 (17. Mai 2012)

Wann seit ihr denn im harz am Wochenende Sonntag???


----------



## weng (18. Mai 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Danke Cris , ich hab dein Moped auch mit im Auto. Geht schneller zum Gelände.
> 
> Und falls es noch geht werde ich dann auch den DH fahren mit deinem Legend
> 
> ...



Hahaha... du kannst mit soviel power gar nicht umgehen...
wielange bleibst in Wibe..???


----------



## The_Edge (18. Mai 2012)

Wer ist denn am Wochenende im Harz anzutreffen?


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Mai 2012)

Niemand.


----------



## schoko404 (19. Mai 2012)

Sind gerade ausm Harz zurück! Am WE ist glaube ich wirklich keiner da! Sonntag steht Malente aufm Plan (wenn die Feierei morgen Abend nicht zu hart wird!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (20. Mai 2012)

Wer ist denn heute noch so in Malotze zum Biken???


----------



## schoko404 (20. Mai 2012)

ich werde rumkommen...lutz wollte evtl. auch kommen


----------



## Lars-123 (20. Mai 2012)

alles klar dann bis später


----------



## stylo (20. Mai 2012)

so wer isn heute alles so in malente unterwegs??


----------



## Lars-123 (20. Mai 2012)

oha dirk was ist denn bei dir los??? ich bin heute da und sammel gleich noch cris ein


----------



## toddy2017 (20. Mai 2012)

bin gerade noch zu faul die reifen zu wechseln aber wenn ich das heute noch erledigt bekomme, wird ich auch rum kommen.


----------



## stylo (20. Mai 2012)

@lars...na ich komm wenn ohne bike,hab ja leider noch gips,wollt mich nur mal wieder blicken lassen


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Mai 2012)




----------



## toddy2017 (20. Mai 2012)

alter, lachst du uns aus.. 

wie ist die luft in wibe? bist den dh mitgefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (20. Mai 2012)

KEVIN.....5.Platz in Winterberg!!! Du alte Rennsemmel!!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! Respekt!! SUPER!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Mai 2012)

Auch gerade gelesen, echt geil, aber auch Tobias


Und der S....a 3 letzter, weil die letzten beiden gestürzt sind


----------



## schoko404 (20. Mai 2012)

Ich wollte auf S... nicht anspielen, aber habe mir auch meinen Teil gedacht
Ja, Tobi auch super! Soweit ich weiß ist gestürzt und daher nicht ganz vorne mit dabei...aber das wird er uns sicherlich noch selber erzählen!! Trotzdem TOP!!!  Malente scheint also definitiv ein GUTES TRAININGSLAGER zu sein!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Mai 2012)

Nordens Beste Schade tobias, trotzdem top....liegt am Bike


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. Mai 2012)

schoko404 schrieb:


> Ich wollte auf S... nicht anspielen, aber habe mir auch meinen Teil gedacht



Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr wollt, mit ner 4:30 wäre er bei den Frauen Dritter geworden, wenn das nichts ist... 

Aber wahrscheinlich ist wieder irgendwer hinter ihm über die Strecke gelaufen, oder eines seiner Teile ist 3,48 g zu schwer!


----------



## toddy2017 (20. Mai 2012)

jo, von mir auch die daumen hoch!!  so gehört das!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (20. Mai 2012)

Oha Lutz ! Da legst du dich aber weit aus dem Fenster , kann sein das du jetzt eine Sperre von 2 Monaten bekommst und wegen Verleumdung noch eine Klage 

Geh mal leiber an dein Telefon !!!


----------



## schoko404 (20. Mai 2012)

Nächstes WE ist ja glücklicherweise wieder etwas länger und ich plane wohl am Sonntag nach Schulenberg zu fahren. Wer hätte denn noch Interesse?


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Mai 2012)

schoko404 schrieb:


> Nächstes WE ist ja glücklicherweise wieder etwas länger und ich plane wohl am Sonntag nach Schulenberg zu fahren. Wer hätte denn noch Interesse?



...ich


----------



## Timmö__ (21. Mai 2012)

wäre eventuell auch dabei..


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Mai 2012)

Party bei Frithjof auf dem pumptrack ne. Steht schon lange fest ihr Homos.


----------



## Lars-123 (21. Mai 2012)

jo am samstag, ne ******* sonntag


----------



## Lars-123 (21. Mai 2012)

ich bin dann für amtliches bürger grillen am sonntag bei fiddel, wenn es noch nicht beschlossen worden ist.

p.s. wer ist denn am samstag in malente zum biken???


----------



## fiddel (21. Mai 2012)

am sonntag ist pumptrack angesagt wie schon vor wochen angesagt  
abends ist dann bürger grillen (denkt dran am sa. einzukaufen!)

sa. tagsüber malente find ich gut! dann is man warm für so.


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Mai 2012)

Hört sich gut an der plan! 

Will der alte Lars sein Winterspeck runter trainieren ? Gabs Auflagen von Birte


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. Mai 2012)

Ich komme wohl auch mal am Sonntag lang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (21. Mai 2012)

für alle die nicht mehr wissen wer Nols ist


----------



## Lars-123 (21. Mai 2012)

na klar gibt es auflagen herr fahning und halte mich strickt an meine bürgergrill diät


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Mai 2012)

dann ist ja alles gut und beim alten


----------



## trafko (21. Mai 2012)

hier jungs... hat nich einer bock als team da mitzumachen?

http://www.bikeparksemmering.at/de/...6.-24-stunden-downhill--race-the-night--2012/


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. Mai 2012)

Oh Ha, danach ist Dein Trek aber durch


P.s.: Versuche mal Samstag Malle oder Sonntag Pumptrack dabei zu sein


----------



## stylo (22. Mai 2012)

diese five ten impact,fallen die von der größe eher normal aus oder wie??


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Mai 2012)

Bock schon aber verdammt weit weg. Und wer holt mich ab ?


----------



## kosh_hh (22. Mai 2012)

stylo schrieb:


> diese five ten impact,fallen die von der größe eher normal aus oder wie??



ja


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Mai 2012)

stylo schrieb:


> diese five ten impact,fallen die von der größe eher normal aus oder wie??



auch ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (22. Mai 2012)

bestellt.


----------



## stylo (22. Mai 2012)

wisst ihr welches öl die bei cosmic sports nach garantiearbeiten in die marzocchi gabeln reinpumpen??


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Mai 2012)

Motorex würde ich tippen. Sonst Ruf doch mal an und frag da nach , nur mal so als Tipp


----------



## weng (22. Mai 2012)

stylo schrieb:


> wisst ihr welches öl die bei cosmic sports nach garantiearbeiten in die marzocchi gabeln reinpumpen??



Da kommt nur eins in frage, richtig schöner mittelstrahl


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Mai 2012)

Oder Pagels Spezial , das wäre dann alles was du finden kannst in einen Becher verrühreren


----------



## fiddel (22. Mai 2012)

name is programm... fahrrad  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (22. Mai 2012)

wie wird denn das handgehabt beim grillen bei fiddel,jeder bringt sein frass selber mit??


----------



## kosh_hh (23. Mai 2012)

fiddel schrieb:


> name is programm... fahrrad  :kotz:


----------



## fiddel (23. Mai 2012)

jo jeder bringt futter selber mit... kohle und grill is hier...


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Mai 2012)

Buddelparty oder was? Ich dachte alles geht auf dich.


----------



## fiddel (23. Mai 2012)

ach für diejenigen die sich fragen wie sie am so. nachhaus kommen sollen... ihr könnt gerne bei mir zelten oder im bus/wohnmobil auftauchen, platz ist vorhanden!

abhauen bevor der grill aus ist is nich!


----------



## Lars-123 (23. Mai 2012)

ich dachte wir schlafen alle bei dir im bett


----------



## fiddel (24. Mai 2012)




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (24. Mai 2012)

bisschen dunkel!


----------



## Timmö__ (24. Mai 2012)

Heiß!!! Die Black-Pearl <3


----------



## fiddel (24. Mai 2012)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> bisschen dunkel!



hab da meine sonnenbrille vorgehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (24. Mai 2012)

Ohne die Aufkleber würde das passen mit der Pearl. Aber sonst eher lala


----------



## -cle- (24. Mai 2012)

Ghostrider!


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Mai 2012)

Niemals


----------



## kosh_hh (25. Mai 2012)

Fiddels Bude gefällt

mal an die fbv:
wie siehts bei euch aus morgen mit schulenberch?


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Mai 2012)

Was ist mit schwulenberg ? 

Ich glaube ich kann nicht zum pumptrack fahren.


----------



## fiddel (25. Mai 2012)

waaas wieso das nicht??


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Mai 2012)

Kein Geld


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. Mai 2012)

Ist zwar nicht wichtig, aber zur Info... wollte zwar kommen, aber habe verplant das großes Spargelessen mit Familie ansteht!


----------



## -cle- (25. Mai 2012)

Kurzfristig Absagen ist nicht jungs    Sonst komm abends rum zum Grillen, wenn deine familie es erlaubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy2017 (26. Mai 2012)

so wie´s jetzt ausschaut klappt das bei basti & mir morgen auch nicht.. außer ich bekomme kurzfristig irgendwo ne karre geliehen..


----------



## fiddel (26. Mai 2012)

manoman schwulenberg war der hit heut! und morgen wird der kanaller ab 13 uhr...bis morgen


----------



## fiddel (27. Mai 2012)

Juuungs bringt bloß die gopros mit den aufnahmen von gestern mit.....!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. Mai 2012)

Fährt irgendjemand nach Illmenau zum IXS GDC?


----------



## ime1980 (27. Mai 2012)

Nee leider nicht. Bin mit meiner besseren Hälfte unterwegs. Willst mein Startplatz?


----------



## Timmö__ (27. Mai 2012)

Interesse an ca. 40 Holzpalletten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (27. Mai 2012)

Neeeeee !

Was ist denn heute mit Flachland Nord Racing los gewesen? Das Auto ist voll und sind am Start , aber wo Wart ihr ? 

@ Hauke 

Dito , hättest ja wenigstens mal zurück rufen können !


----------



## Timmö__ (28. Mai 2012)

Neeee? Kann man schöne Sachen mit bauen


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Mai 2012)




----------



## SPEE (28. Mai 2012)

Wie ist eigentlich das Zeitfahren auf der Buckelpiste ausgegangen... ?


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Mai 2012)

Du hast gewonnen ! Ist alles im Sande verlaufen , keiner konnte mehr fahren.
Ich hatte schon noch bock , aber wollte dir den Erfolg lassen


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Juni 2012)

Was geht denn das Wochenende so ab ?


----------



## schoko404 (1. Juni 2012)

Sonndach Malle...


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Juni 2012)

Werde es versuchen !


----------



## Whiplash01 (2. Juni 2012)

schoko404 schrieb:


> Sonndach Malle...


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Juni 2012)

Alter war das ein geiles Wochenende , ich habe mit Cris beschlossen das wir nach dem Norwegen Urlaub unsere Räder verkaufen und uns vernünftige Enduros zu zu legen und damit ein paar Rennen zu fahren und Spaß haben in Kieskuhlen. 
Habe es richtig vermisst mit einen Moped die Hänge hoch zu Flügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. Juni 2012)

Na klar, lohnt sich für 4 mal im Jahr mit den Mofas durch den Sand zu Flügen. Würde ich auch so machen


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Juni 2012)

Besser als 2 mal mit dem Dhr und wenn schlechtes Wetter ist macht es noch mehr Spaß.


----------



## kosh_hh (4. Juni 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Alter war das ein geiles Wochenende , ich habe mit Cris beschlossen das wir nach dem Norwegen Urlaub unsere Räder verkaufen und uns vernünftige Enduros zu zu legen und damit ein paar Rennen zu fahren und Spaß haben in Kieskuhlen.
> Habe es richtig vermisst mit einen Moped die Hänge hoch zu Flügen.



na na na Leute, nur weil ihr bisschen zu viel Abgase eingeatmet habt, mal nicht gleich komisch werden


----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. Juni 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Besser als 2 mal mit dem Dhr und wenn schlechtes Wetter ist macht es noch mehr Spaß.



...aber nicht mit ner 125ccm, dann doch lieber DHR


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Juni 2012)

Hast du ne Ahnung. Selber fahren dann lästern und erst mal muss der Rücken Simulant zeigen das er auch mal mit dem DHR fährt. 
So wie es jetzt aussieht bist du ja mehr am Spargel essen und auf der faulen haut liegen als das du dich mal bewegst. 
Wie schon gesagt bald ist wieder Winter und du bist kein einziges mal gefahren.


----------



## stylo (4. Juni 2012)

zick zick zick ... gibt gleich nen snickers du diva


----------



## stylo (4. Juni 2012)




----------



## Danny-128 (4. Juni 2012)

Jetzt kommt der nächste Kranke ! 

Achja Kurheim LTG 63 wo die Arbeit andere machen !


----------



## stylo (4. Juni 2012)

das sagste jetzt,selber im verein gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (4. Juni 2012)

Naja war ja auch bei der arbeitenden Bevölkerung ! Deswegen kann ich das sagen  

Ist ja schon Komisch das gleich zwei von euch aus dem Laden kommen und nur Krank sind und nie Biken gehen  

Da kann man sich schon seine Gedanken machen.


----------



## stylo (4. Juni 2012)

ja ja ja,wir sind halt zuuuuuu krass.wir machen uns ja auch kaputt für den laden 

kommst mittwoch nach der arbeit mal vorbei??


----------



## goegolo (4. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin, 

wie einige wahrscheinlich schon gehört haben findet am 17. Juni in Neubrandenburg der zweite Lauf des Bergamont Downhill Cups statt





. 

Ich habe gestern dem Bikepark der DirtForce einen Kurzbesuch abgestattet und einen kleinen Streckenreview verfasst. Da liegen Welten zwischen der alten und der neuen Strecke!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Juni 2012)

Du leider habe ich keine Zeit ! Bin froh wenn ich dann abends endlich zuhause bin und ruhe habe vom Tag !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. Juni 2012)

War nicht Neubrandenburg da, wo keine Autobahn hinführt 

@ Danny, kommst Du dann zu mir? ...P.s.: Geht bald wieder los, vielleicht schon dieses WE


----------



## goegolo (5. Juni 2012)

Vor Lübeck Richtung Rostock, dann ca. 2 1/2 Lenkrad festbinden und Tempomat rein. Von der Abfahrt Neubrandenburg Süd sind es nur wenige Kilometer (Vorsicht Blitzer). Die Fahrt in den Harz dauert länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (5. Juni 2012)

hey sagmal kann mir einer von euch evtl nochmal per pn zustecken wie die Straße runter zum crossplatz heißt? fürs navi.


----------



## toddy2017 (5. Juni 2012)

holmer weg


----------



## MTWTFSS (5. Juni 2012)

zwar keine pn doch mein dank sei dir gewiss! haha wir sehen uns dann wohl höchstwahrscheinlich Samstag wenn noch jemand von euch am start ist.


----------



## Whiplash01 (6. Juni 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21556


----------



## Mr_Banyan (6. Juni 2012)

Wenn, dann bitte dieses Alles andere ist kikki...sollen keine Kinder Ferien werden für Euch !!!


----------



## Lars-123 (6. Juni 2012)

geht steil, voll laser und leider geil. das ist halt was für echte bärte und keine pinneberger die nur spargelessen im kopf haben . kannst jetzt auch erdbeeren pflücken gehen fallst du noch ne ausrede brauchst.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. Juni 2012)

Verdammt! Und ich mach dieses lästige Studieren. Ihr hättet auch mal früher dahin fahren könenn und nicht in meiner Klausurphase


----------



## Mr_Banyan (6. Juni 2012)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> geht steil, voll laser und leider geil. das ist halt was für echte bärte und keine pinneberger die nur spargelessen im kopf haben . kannst jetzt auch erdbeeren pflücken gehen fallst du noch ne ausrede brauchst.



Ich brauche keine Ausreden, leider leider ist es so, dass ich noch nicht fahren kann, ich würde gerne mitkommen und rocken...irgendwie ist es noch nicht mein Jahr...mimimi


----------



## schoko404 (6. Juni 2012)

aaachh...das wird noch Marc!! Du hast noch 4,5 Wochen Zeit dich zu schonen und vorsichtig zu trainieren...!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juni 2012)

Beim Erdbeeren pflücken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (7. Juni 2012)

Ja UND?? Sind lecker...wenn ihr bald den Staub von meinem DHR schlucken müßt, wird es auf einmal ganz leise hier...


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Juni 2012)

Niemals , wenn dann heißt es Modder und dann erst nächstes jahr im Herbst.


----------



## fatal_error (8. Juni 2012)

Moin moin, 

gibt es in der Umgebung von Kiel oder S-H ein Shop wo man paar Protektoren anprobieren und kaufen kann? 
Hab bis jetzt nur "Melahn Offroad-Shop" gefunden aber die haben mehr MX Sachen. 

Ich brauch eigentlich noch alles  .... Protektor Jacke, Knee-Shin Guard, Goggle, Jersey


Wenn ich alle Sachen zusammen habe und endlich die letzten Teile für das Bike angekommen sind kann es los gehen. 
Gibt es in Malente auch ein Trail der als blutiger Anfänger zu packen ist? 
Oder gibt es irgendwo in der Nähe paar leichte Trails? 

Gruß


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Juni 2012)

Tja mit melahn bist schon gut beraten , der nächste ist Bvz , der hat aber mehr MX Sachen vor Ort. 
Ansonsten wüsste ich keinen hier oben. 

Die strecken in Malente sind so gebaut das jeder sie fahren kann , egal ob Anfänger oder Könner. Alles kann umfahren werden wenn man will. Hinfahren und ausprobieren , aber vorher die Strecke einmal abgehen um sich einen überblick zu verschaffen und zu sehen ob alles i.o. Ist.


----------



## Last1 (9. Juni 2012)

Ist Sonntag jemand da ? Ich würde mal die Strecke angucken kommen ..


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Juni 2012)

Ja eigentlich schon


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Juni 2012)

Wer kommt denn nun alles ?


----------



## Lars-123 (10. Juni 2012)

ich nicht bin zu faul, schau mir lieber den worldcup heute an in fort william


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Juni 2012)

Stimmt ist leichter als selber fahren , zum Glück gibt's auch ne Wiederholung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (10. Juni 2012)

Heute war es richtig richtig gut!


----------



## MTWTFSS (10. Juni 2012)

gestern auch danny haha


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Juni 2012)

Gestern musste ich arbeiten. Dafür war heute nix los


----------



## >>k.P<< (12. Juni 2012)

moin moin ....

ich habe mir mal diesen thread zu gemüte geführt und meine neugier ist geweckt 


downhill so hoch im norden hätte ich garnicht erwartet.. 

ich freue mich auf meinen nächsten Ost-Holstein aufenthalt 

mal sehn ob mein hardtail sowas verkraftet


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Juni 2012)

Das ist gut , Ich denke schon das es dein HT verkraftet !

Man nennt es auch klein Champery


----------



## stylo (13. Juni 2012)

>>k.P<< schrieb:


> moin moin ....
> 
> ich habe mir mal diesen thread zu gemüte geführt und meine neugier ist geweckt
> 
> ...



kalle bist du's?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (14. Juni 2012)

Für die Norwegen Truppe...uch würde vorschlagen das wir uns am so um 17 Uhr bei danny treffen!  Alle dabeu??


----------



## Lars-123 (14. Juni 2012)

Ich schaffe es leider nicht muss arbeiten


----------



## trafko (14. Juni 2012)

Der is doch unterwegs meinte ehr...können uns doch auch auf der strecke treffen...


----------



## Whiplash01 (14. Juni 2012)

fiddel schrieb:


> Für die Norwegen Truppe...uch würde vorschlagen das wir uns am so um 17 Uhr bei danny treffen!  Alle dabeu??



Danny ist unterwegs, ein Treffen bei ihm ist also nicht möglich.

Ich werde nachmittags mal an der Strecke vorbei schauen.


----------



## Whiplash01 (14. Juni 2012)

Es gibt News zu "unserer" Strecke, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:

Ich habe heute mit der Ansprechpartnerin beim Landesforstamt Neumünster telefoniert und sie sendet mir die Verträge und Nutzungsvereinbarungen zu.

Außerdem hat sie mir gesteckt, dass aktuell eigentlich schon die Haftungsfrage ungeklärt ist und die Strecken kurz vor der Schließung standen!!  Konnte ich aber erst mal abwenden.

Dann habe ich mit der ARAG Sport telefoniert und die Rahmenbedingungen für eine Haftpflichtversicherung besprochen. Wir haben vereinbart, dass ich ihm die Unterlagen vom Forstamt weiterleite, sodass der Versicherungsumfang erfasst werden kann.
Dafür müssen wir allerdings dem Landessportverband SH. beitreten.

Und zu guter Letzt habe ich mit dem Oberförster Peter Hundrieser geschnackt und ihn über unsere Planungen informiert, findet er gut und zieht keine Bäume quer über die Strecke. 

Wir müssen jetzt schnellstmöglich folgendes machen:

1. Verein gründen und eintragen lassen.
2. Mit dem Verein dem Landessportverband beitreten um dann 
3. die Strecken entsprechend bei der ARAG Sport versichern zu können und 4. die Unterlagen an das Landesforstamt weiterleiten und als Verein den Nutzungsvertrag unterzeichnen.

Also, alles ganz einfach, Verein gründen und ab gehts.


----------



## Timmö__ (14. Juni 2012)

Super, danke für deinen Einsatz Lutz!


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Juni 2012)

Lutz du bist der beste!  

Ich würde sagen nächstes Wochenende vereinsgründung und schnacktermin. 
Endlich gehts voran , wenigstens eine die weiß worum es geht. Malente rockt.


----------



## Lars-123 (14. Juni 2012)

Ich bin auch für nächstes wochenende


----------



## weng (14. Juni 2012)

Jop, nächstes wochenende is super


----------



## Whiplash01 (14. Juni 2012)

Nächstes Wochenende Sonntag hört sich doch gut an. 

Also, das ist ein Aufruf an Alle, die Bock haben sich auch aktiv in den Verein einzubringen.
Kommt nächsten Sonntag (24.06.) nach Male, zuerst ein bischen heizen und dann gepflegt ne Wuast braten und ein - zwei Pilschen vernichten, nebenbei gründen wir dann den Verein.

Ich bereite alle Unterlagen vor, sodass wir das Ganze echt schnell und unbürokratisch über die Bühne kriegen.
Wir müssen nur mindestens zu siebt sein, da dass Gründungsprotokoll von mind. 7 Personen unterschrieben werden muss.

Noch was, habt ihr Ideen wie der Verein heißen soll? Wollen wir es uns leicht machen und bei "Team Luftlinie" (e.V.) belassen oder hat einer noch ne bahnbrechende Megaidee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (14. Juni 2012)

WATERKANT RACING find ick ganz schmuck...

sonntag kommende woche 24. geht fit freu mich

fettes danke an lutz


----------



## kosh_hh (14. Juni 2012)

super gemacht Lutze 

bin ich auch dabei

Wichtig ist imo ein kurzer und prägnanter Name wie in etwa:

"Freunde und Enthusiasten des abfahrtsorientierten Geländeradsport e.V."


----------



## weng (14. Juni 2012)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> super gemacht Lutze
> 
> bin ich auch dabei
> 
> ...



    Der hammer ich bin dafür


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Juni 2012)

Ich finde der verein sollte Danny e.V heißen !


----------



## stylo (14. Juni 2012)

super lutze,bin stolz auf dich.

wäre nächsten sonntag auch dabei bei der gründung!!


----------



## schoko404 (14. Juni 2012)

Schön Dirk, dass du dich auch beteiligen möchtest...wir brauchen schliesslich auch passive Mitglieder, die kräftig zahlen und die Strecke nicht nutzen!


----------



## stylo (14. Juni 2012)

schoko404 schrieb:


> Schön Dirk, dass du dich auch beteiligen möchtest...wir brauchen schliesslich auch passive Mitglieder, die kräftig zahlen und die Strecke nicht nutzen!



ach hauke das hätte ich nie von dir gedacht,du EX-COMMENCAL-KUMPEL 
alles fürn club!!!


----------



## schoko404 (14. Juni 2012)




----------



## lars19 (14. Juni 2012)

Das ist  echt eine gute Sache , 
Wann ist den am 24.6 "treffen" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. Juni 2012)

Ach so, ich komme auch um nette Gespräche zu führen...fahren tue ich ja nicht


----------



## schoko404 (14. Juni 2012)

...noch so einer


----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. Juni 2012)

lars19 schrieb:


> Das ist  echt eine gute Sache ,
> Wann ist den am 24.6 "treffen" ?



Brauchst Du nicht...sind schon 7


...wir sind den ganzen Tag dort


----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. Juni 2012)

schoko404 schrieb:


> ...noch so einer



Genau ...Dirk und ich gemeinsam gegen den Rest Wir werden ordentlich über Euch lästern!!


----------



## stylo (14. Juni 2012)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> Genau ...Dirk und ich gemeinsam gegen den Rest Wir werden ordentlich über Euch lästern!!



auf jeden fall marc,schön nen bierchen in der hand u lästern,da bin ich dabei!!auf die verletzten


----------



## Whiplash01 (14. Juni 2012)

Moin, ich nochmal. Erst mal besten Dank für die rege Teilnahme, die aber auch bitter nötig ist, wie die Mail von meiner Ansprechpartnerin vom Forstamt Neumünster beweist, demnach können wir echt froh sein, dass die Strecke nicht schon längst dicht ist:

_Sehr geehrter Herr Anton!
Als Anlage beigefügt übersende ich ihnen den seinerzeit an Herrn S. übermittelten Gestattungsvertrag über eine Mountainbiketrainingsstrecke in der Försterei Dodau.
Der 2003 vom seinerzeitigen Forstamt Eutin mit Herrn S. abgeschlossene Gestattungsvertrag war am 31.12.2008 abgelaufen.
Seit diesem Zeitpunkt gibt es einen vertragslosen Zustand.

Durch die komplette Umorganisation der Forstverwaltung, u. a. Auflösung der sechs Forstämter im Lande, in eine Anstalt öffentlichen Rechts "Schleswig-Holsteinische Landesforsten" mit einer Verwaltungszentrale in Neumünster, war es besonders schwierig, allen Vertragsangelegenheiten aus den ehem. Forstämtern nachzukommen. In 2011 habe ich dann Herrn S. nach Rücksprache einen Gestattungsvertrag mit einer Laufzeit von 10 Jahren übersandt, der jedoch nicht zur Vertragsunterzeichnung kam. 

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass die o. a. Mountainbike-Trainingsstrecke auch in 2009, 2010 u. 2011 genutzt wurde, für die aber kein Entgelt gezahlt wurde, würde bei dem Abschluss eines Gestattungsvertrages mit dem neu zu gründenden Verein in 2012 das Gestattungsentgelt höher ausfallen als bei Herrn S.. 
Des Weiteren würde in den Vertrag folgende Formulierung aufgenommen werden. "Der Verein....hat den Schleswig-Holsteinischen Landesforsten für die Gestattung gemäß § 1 eine ausreichende Haftpflichtversicherung für Personen- und Sachschäden mit Vertragsbeginn nachzuweisen"   

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meinen Informationen weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
I.......   _

@ Danny: Danny e.V.... never ever


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. Juni 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ich finde der verein sollte Danny e.V heißen !



Finde Du wirst der Platzwart und Bierholer im Verein


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Juni 2012)

@ Lutz

Waaaaaasssss das der beste Verein der Welt. 

Jeder möchte Mitglied werden. 

Noch mal für die Gründungsmitglieder 

Wir müssen auch Ämter im Verein übernehmen. Vorstand , Kassenwart usw...


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Juni 2012)

Platzwart bin ich schon länger da im Revier. Bier bekommen nur die aktiven Fahrer , die kranken hühner sollen sich mal bei der Mutti Zuhause erholen


----------



## stylo (14. Juni 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Wir müssen auch Ämter im Verein übernehmen. Vorstand , Kassenwart usw...



ich denke da werden wir uns einig,also hoffe ich!!


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Juni 2012)

Wieso willst du den einarmigen Banditen spielen


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Juni 2012)

Dann können wir ja auch bald eine Sammlung machen bezüglich des Geldes für den Vertrag. Der ausstand muss ja noch bezahlt werden und die Nutzung für 2012 auch.
Also alle die für den Erhalt der Strecke sind können sich gerne mit einer kleinen Spende erkenntlich zeigen.
Egal wie viel guter Wille zählt!


----------



## schoko404 (14. Juni 2012)

Momentan steht noch nicht fest, wie hoch die "Nachzahlungen" und die neue Pacht sein werden. Die Zahlen werden wir in den kommenden Tagen erfahren.

Fest steht: Die Gründung des Vereins und Eintragung beim Amtsgericht kostet einmalig ca 120Euro. 
Sobald der Verein besteht müssen Mitgliederbeiträge zwecks Versicherung und Streckenpflege erhoben werden. Die Höhe der Beiträge steht natürlich auch noch nicht fest.

Ich erstelle gerade eine kleine Übersicht mit vielen Infos und Antworten zwecks Gründung des Vereins und Aufgaben des Vorstands. Ich werde diese dann spätestens zum Treffen am 24.06. mitbringen.
Es steht natürlich jedem frei, der sich für ein Amt interessiert, schon mal vorab zu googeln, was da auf ihn zukommt. Wir benötigen auf jeden Fall einen Vorsitzenden, einen 2.Vorsitzenden und einen Kassenwart. Weitere Ämter sind frei definierbar. Aber wir wollen es ja nicht zu kompiziert machen...

Also dann...


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Juni 2012)

Naja was es kostet bis 2011 weiß ich schon , aber was jetzt mit 2012 ist steht noch im Raum. Da es uns mit dem Verein wohl ein wenig teurer kommt. Abwarten und sehen was kommt.

Also da der Verein ja Danny e.V heißen wird werde ich kein Amt übernehmen , habe ja schon meinen Namen zur Verfügung gestellt


----------



## fiddel (14. Juni 2012)

...dann müssen wa wohl ma wieder n rennen machen um n paar mark mehr in die kasse zu bekommen


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. Juni 2012)

@ Danny e.V.: Du brauchst auch kein Amt übernehmen, es reicht wenn du als "Namensgeber" die Gesamtkosten trägst. 

Ich habe gestern noch mal eine Anfrage beim Forstamt bzgl. der Nutzungsgebühren gestellt, mal schauen was die aufrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sannihh (15. Juni 2012)

Mist ich muss mal wieder arbeiten wenns spannend wird.....ich schicke euch dann meine Vertretung )))


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. Juni 2012)

sannihh schrieb:


> Mist ich muss mal wieder arbeiten wenns spannend wird.....ich schicke euch dann meine Vertretung )))



Oooch Sanni, eigentlich hatten wir darauf gebaut, dich als 1. Vorsitzende, Kassenwart und Kassenprüfer in Personalunion wählen zu können, dann müssen wir jetzt ja komplett umdisponieren.


----------



## sannihh (15. Juni 2012)

tja dumm gelaufen )))


----------



## goegolo (15. Juni 2012)

Der 1V erhält als Amtsinsigne einen Klappspaten hoffe ich  

@schoko404: Für die Eintragung in das Vereinsregister wird vorab noch einen Notar für die Beglaubigung der von Euch unterzeichneten Vereinssatzung benötigt. Diese sollte später nach Möglichkeit nicht mehr verändert werden, da für jede Veränderung erneut Kosten anfallen, und daher durch eine Vereinsordnung ergänzt werden. Macht Euch vorab Gedanken, ob der Verein einen gemeinnützigen Zweck erfüllen soll, die Prüfung erfolgt dann jeweils jährlich durch das zuständige Finanzamt.


----------



## Timmö__ (15. Juni 2012)

Wer ist denn wann in Malente? Samstag/Sonntag?


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Juni 2012)

Ich nicht ! Wie schon gesagt bin unterwegs


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. Juni 2012)

Samstag nachmittag.


----------



## compact444 (17. Juni 2012)

moin,
ich war heute Vormittag in Malente und habe mir mal den Singletrial angeguckt. Ich muss sagen, dass mir als Anfänger mit meinem HT da doch noch so ein bisschen die Eier fehlen um da runter zufahren.
Ich denke, ich werde nochmal wieder kommen, wenn ein paar von euch da sind und ich mir was abgucken kann.


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Juni 2012)

Kannst gern machen. War denn gar keiner da ? 
Sonnst ist da immer jemand der bisschen Biken geht. Komm am besten nächsten Sonntag vorbei da ist Fullhouse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (18. Juni 2012)

Das geilste !


----------



## ElbCoastOllsen (18. Juni 2012)

Samstag/Sonntag bin ich auch dabei!
Klasse Lutz, dass du das alles voran bringst!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (19. Juni 2012)

Sauber Danny dat rockt!!

Inzwischen sind hier einige Leute im Thread die man überhaupt nicht kennt. Also Sonntag volles HAus, damit man mal die Gesichter dazu hat


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Juni 2012)

Ja dat stimmt , frag mal Cris.  
Super geil gewesen und hoffentlich lädt cris das Video mal hoch oder bringt es mit.


----------



## stylo (19. Juni 2012)

@marc....weißt du schon ab wann du da sein würdest?

@danny...oder besser ab welche uhrzeit isn eigentlich so das geschäftsgespräch gedacht?


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Juni 2012)

Keine ahnung wenn alle da sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (19. Juni 2012)

stylo schrieb:


> @marc....weißt du schon ab wann du da sein würdest?



Denke zwischen 11 und 12!


----------



## fiddel (20. Juni 2012)

gespräch würd ich mal an schluss setzen ,am grill wa ...ca 18 uhr??


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Juni 2012)

da bin ich schon raus


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Juni 2012)

Musst du wieder Spargel essen ?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Juni 2012)

England:Italien


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juni 2012)

Das ist nicht sein ernst oder ?


----------



## Lars-123 (21. Juni 2012)

schwul


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. Juni 2012)

Italia...Italia...Italia...Italia


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. Juni 2012)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> schwul




Nein, nur Geil


----------



## fiddel (21. Juni 2012)

hallo norweger bitte überweist mit mir mal die knete für die bude der makker will das haben und mein konto is alle  also hop! 

bezahlt haben:
- hauke
- danny

ihr findet betrag und kontodaten in unserem interessending!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juni 2012)

Marc es geht um den Verein und nicht um ein langweiliges Fußballspiel.
Das kann man sich immer wieder ansehen wenn an will , aber was da am Sonntag in die geschichtsbücher eingeht kann man doch nicht verpassen wollen


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juni 2012)

Leute 

Gebt mal Gas , wird langsam eng. Fiddel muss das überweisen! 
Ich sehe das schon kommen das die Hälfte die Abfahrt der Fähre verpasst.


----------



## kosh_hh (22. Juni 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Marc es geht um den Verein und nicht um ein langweiliges Fußballspiel.
> Das kann man sich immer wieder ansehen wenn an will , aber was da am Sonntag in die geschichtsbücher eingeht kann man doch nicht verpassen wollen



der Verein ist noch nicht gegründet aber die Vereinsmeierei geht schon los 

jetzt aber mal im Ernst - wollt ihr tatsächlich erst Sonntag abend das besprechen? Würde mir auch nicht passen. Hätten doch den ganzen Tag dafür Zeit.

Muss irgendwelcher Papierkram erledigt werden? Soll ja Sonntag den ganzen Tag regnen. Müssen wir iwie Schirm oder sowas mitbringen.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (22. Juni 2012)

...bin schließlich auch ab mittag da und wollte halt keine 8 Std. rumstehen...mit DH prügeln muß ich noch 2 Wochen warten

Hey schließlich wird unser halbfinal Gegner ausgespielt

England...England...England...God save the Queen....

P.s.: Auch ein kanadischer DH Worldcup läuft am Sonntag...jetzt wird es eng!!!


----------



## fiddel (22. Juni 2012)

ja is ja ladde! wann von mir aus auch um 3 oder so... zwischendurch! danny kommt einfach mitm bus und fertig is das büro  

ich bin aber wohl nich vor 1 da weil ich noch auf nen geb soll und bei dem is das sone sache mit rasten usw. wird also etwas später


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Juni 2012)

Nix vereinsmeierei , frage mich ob es noch wichtigere Sachen gibt als Fußball ? 
Und wenn alle artig den Thread verfolgt hätten wüssten sie auch das noch ein Grillen mit ansteht.
Die Gründung ist auch nich in 20 min abgetan das wird schon ein wenig zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Wer also keine hat muss das sagen aber solche Ausreden wie Fußball stehen ganz weit hinten an. 
Ach ja und Wetter technisch kommen jetzt ja so oder so die meisten nicht weil einer da Wort Regen in den mund genommen hat. 

Wer kommt der kommt wer nicht der nicht.


----------



## fiddel (22. Juni 2012)

ich bin dabei! vereinsgründung und grillen danach°!  bringt jmd n grill mit?


----------



## fiddel (22. Juni 2012)

cris hat auch bez. fehlen noch lutz und patrik...


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Juni 2012)

Würde ich wohl hinbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (22. Juni 2012)

habs vorhin online überwiesen, sollte also quasi drau sein. mit grillen wird doch bestimmt n bissl schlecht... soll doch regnen!


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Juni 2012)

fiddel schrieb:


> cris hat auch bez. fehlen noch lutz und patrik...



auch.


----------



## Dennis1980 (22. Juni 2012)

wo wird denn gegrillt? ich denke mal simon und ich sind dann am sonntag auch da. 1. egal wie das wetter wird... und 2. es regnet nicht!!!!


----------



## fiddel (22. Juni 2012)

wenn dann am waldrand


----------



## Mr_Banyan (22. Juni 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Nix vereinsmeierei , frage mich ob es noch wichtigere Sachen gibt als Fußball ?
> Und wenn alle artig den Thread verfolgt hätten wüssten sie auch das noch ein Grillen mit ansteht.
> Die Gründung ist auch nich in 20 min abgetan das wird schon ein wenig zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Wer also keine hat muss das sagen aber solche Ausreden wie Fußball stehen ganz weit hinten an.
> Ach ja und Wetter technisch kommen jetzt ja so oder so die meisten nicht weil einer da Wort Regen in den mund genommen hat.
> ...



Fussi EM, WM usw. rockt!!!  Es gibt auch wichtigere Sachen als Biken, besonders, wenn man noch nicht darf

Die Gründung kann auch gerne länger dauern, Zeit bringe ich auch mit, heißt aber für mich nicht, dass ich 15 Std. dafür aufbringen bzw. warten muss

...und Grillen sollte auf einer freiwilligen Basis basieren

So, freue mich auf Euch am Sonntag! Nimmst Du eine Cam mit? Würde sonst mein Bike mitnehmen, könnte man ein schönes Foto machen


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Juni 2012)

Ist ja auch egal , es regnet Marc ! 

Wichtig ist  so wieso nur das es 7 Leute sind die bei Gründungen dabei sind. Mehr brauch man nicht.

Ich lass mich überraschen wer Sonntag denn nun wirklich kommt.

Dennis hat es richtig geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (22. Juni 2012)

Wer ist Dennis

ich werde schon da sein


----------



## stylo (23. Juni 2012)

was fürn ne zickerei


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Juni 2012)

Stylo Klappe !


----------



## stylo (23. Juni 2012)

warum kann man denn nicht einfach mal Kompromisse eingehen und sagen,okay em/wm ist nur alle 4 Jahre,sehe ich ein und wir verlegen die vereinsgründung einfach mal von 18 Uhr auf 16 uhr,warum kann man sich denn nicht damit arrangieren??

klar ist die gründung mega wichtig,bloß man kann sich doch mal in der mitte treffen von beiden seiten.


----------



## fiddel (23. Juni 2012)

es hat bis nu doch noch keiner ne zeit rausgehaun.. meine zeiten waren nu r fragen/vorschläge


----------



## MTWTFSS (23. Juni 2012)

geht morgen was bei euch? patrick meinte ja, wollte dann mal rumkommen. Wetterbericht für morgen ist allerdings alles andere als schön (regen regen regen regen)


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. Juni 2012)

Alles gut Jungs, wir sind alle so gegen mittag vor Ort, bekommen wir alles hin. Wenn nicht, gibt es morgen ein bisschen Beule...aber danach kriegen wir es auch hin!

Also, jetzt ein wenig für alle


----------



## stylo (23. Juni 2012)

also welche Uhrzeit wäre jetzt die Gründung? dann könnten die Leute die nicht biken können/wollen,rechtzeitig da sein u ihren tag planen ohne ewig u drei Tage zu warten.


----------



## MTWTFSS (23. Juni 2012)

also ich komm halt nur zum radfahren...ab wann wärt ihr so am stizzle?


----------



## Timmö__ (23. Juni 2012)

Da ich immer noch Probleme mit meinen Bremsen habe, würde ich nur zum gucken rumkommen, bzw zum buddeln. Noch jemand motiviert zum buddeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (23. Juni 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> also ich komm halt nur zum radfahren...ab wann wärt ihr so am stizzle?



Ich denke so ab Mittags werden wohl die meisten aufschlagen.


----------



## Whiplash01 (23. Juni 2012)

stylo schrieb:


> also welche Uhrzeit wäre jetzt die Gründung? dann könnten die Leute die nicht biken können/wollen,rechtzeitig da sein u ihren tag planen ohne ewig u drei Tage zu warten.



Moin Dirk, eine genaue Zeit ist eigentlich nie abgemacht worden, es hieß immer, erst ein paar Runden biken und dann im Anschluß zu Danny, Vereinsgründung durchziehen und wer will, kann dann noch ne Wuäst auf den Grill schmeißen.

Da ja wohl die meisten so ab Mittag zum biken da sind und das Wetter nicht soooo gut werden soll, können die "Nichtbiker" wohl so mit 15:30 - 16:00 rechnen, ist das genau genug?

Ansonsten ist alles vorbereitet und wir können dann auch gleich loslegen.

Noch was, wer möchte, kann mir seine Mailadresse per PN schicken, dann sende ich euch vorab schon mal die Vereinssatzung zu.


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Juni 2012)

hier mal die liste für Norwegen !


----------



## fiddel (25. Juni 2012)

jmd erfahrung mit swissstop belägen?


----------



## weng (25. Juni 2012)

Hier die Einfuhrbestimmungen für Norwegen

http://www.norwegen.no/News_and_eve...orwegen/kulturfestivale/einfuhrbestimmungen1/


----------



## fiddel (25. Juni 2012)

exotische tiere nicht?!...tut mir leid danny


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. Juni 2012)

Hier Miss Norway 2012

http://livewireworld.info/2011/10/fay-teresa-valbekk-miss-universe-norway/


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. Juni 2012)

fiddel schrieb:


> jmd erfahrung mit swissstop belägen?



Sind 1A, aber kauf dir lieber für weniger als die Hälfte und genauso gute Bremsleistung die hier: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ga-The-One-Bremsbelaege-organisch::20754.html


----------



## Whiplash01 (25. Juni 2012)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> Hier Miss Norway 2012



Jaaaaa, genau so stellt man(n) sich doch die norwegische Beautyqueen vor, blond, blaue Augen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (25. Juni 2012)

@nols wir haben noch n platz frei für norwegen...lars is abgesprungen


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Juni 2012)

Aber ich habe alle Impfungen und bin außerdem 1. Vorsitzender.


----------



## Whiplash01 (25. Juni 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> ... und bin außerdem 1. Vorsitzender.



Na Super, das dürfen uns jetzt ein Jahr lang permanent anhören!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. Juni 2012)

Wie kann man denn abspringen?

Ja, ich will...aber schreibe genau da Klausuren. Ich fahre dann lieber ne Woche nach Frankreich!


----------



## toddy2017 (25. Juni 2012)

und denkt dran wenn ihr da mit auto unterwegs seid, 1km/h zu schnell und das wird teuer! 

http://www.suednorwegen.org/index.p...atalog-fuer-norwegen&catid=51:infos&Itemid=54



weng schrieb:


> Hier die Einfuhrbestimmungen für Norwegen
> 
> http://www.norwegen.no/News_and_eve...orwegen/kulturfestivale/einfuhrbestimmungen1/


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Juni 2012)

Nix Problem meine Auto nicht so schnell fahren 

Hier Cris so geht das mit dem Video 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21961


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Juni 2012)

Sanny, Sanny ... 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21963?utm_source=embedded_at_fb

Und dann noch der 11 Meter jump von Alex, obwohl das ja aber eher am Bike lag.


----------



## sannihh (28. Juni 2012)

mist nun ist es raus.....der ganze Spass hat mir auch noch ein Saisonticket eingebracht )))


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Juni 2012)




----------



## stylo (28. Juni 2012)




----------



## Danny-128 (28. Juni 2012)

Und ich hatte es immer an !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (28. Juni 2012)

Du Sack, Du hast Schuld


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Juni 2012)

Jaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## schoko404 (28. Juni 2012)

jetzt ist fussi endlich durch und alle können wieder biken!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Juni 2012)

Yeah Und vor allen Dingen kein nerviges gehupe vor der Haustür !


----------



## stylo (28. Juni 2012)

immer schön gegen den strom....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (28. Juni 2012)




----------



## schoko404 (28. Juni 2012)

naja...hier in hh schon...irgemdwie hauen sie alle ihre gebunkerten knallerbsen raus vor frust oder so...oder hier wohnen nur italia-fans um die ecke


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Juni 2012)

Klar ich bin dr Grund warum Italien immer gegen die nivea Nutella Truppe gewinnt. 
Und weil die Italiener einfach besser gespielt haben.


----------



## Timmö__ (29. Juni 2012)

Italiaaaaaaaa!!! Verdienter Sieger!! Aber ganz ehrlich.. Downhill ist viel männlicher und spannender.


----------



## MTWTFSS (29. Juni 2012)

morgen oder Sonntag jemand in male anzutreffen?


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Juni 2012)

Sonntag wohl eher.


----------



## Whiplash01 (29. Juni 2012)

Hat das in Male auch so stark geregnet??

Habe gerade Bilder aus Kiel gesehen, da war ja wohl "Land unter"!


----------



## schoko404 (29. Juni 2012)

Kiel hat's echt erwischt!!


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Juni 2012)

Jo Kiel ist voll gut gewesen , dank meines Gelände bullies bin ich an den anderen deppen vorbei gezogen. 
Ich sag euch mein Bus kann schwimmen.  

Ja und hier hat's auch so geschifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy2017 (29. Juni 2012)

verdämmt, das is ja ne halbe sturmflut!


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Juli 2012)

5 Tage und ein Wochenende noch !


----------



## schoko404 (1. Juli 2012)

...und dann?


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Juli 2012)

Ist Montag !


----------



## Whiplash01 (2. Juli 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> 5 Tage und ein Wochenende noch !


----------



## kosh_hh (2. Juli 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


>



du danny ähh sach mal, wie hat denn eigentlich Italien gestern gegen Spanien gespielt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (2. Juli 2012)

Interessiert ihn nicht, gestern hatte er das "Spanientrikot" an!


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Juli 2012)

Nee war schon traurig. 
Aber verdient gewonnen.


----------



## Kampfigel (3. Juli 2012)

Heysen zusammen!
Ich musste, aus gesundheitlichen Gründen, leider unser geliebtes Hobby aufgeben! 
Nun möchte ich mich, schweren Herzen´s, auch von meinem Bike trennen ... 
Es handelt sich um ein Alutech Pudel WC 2011 (Größe L)!
Alutech Pudel WC 2011 IBC 60.jpg

Deshalb stelle ich meine Frage mal in die Runde:
Kennt ihr vllt jemanden, der sich gerade nen Downhiller zulegen möchte oder könnt ihr mir nen Tipp geben wo ich den Hobel evtl. zum Verkauf anbieten könnte?
(Außer ihn ins Netz zu stellen!? Mag sowas generell halt lieber persönlich!Das ist netter ...)
...Oder habt ihr sogar selbst Interesse?
Dann meldet euch einfach mal... Ich wohne zentral in SH und mein Bike steht jederzeit für nen "Besichtigung´sBesuch" zur Verfügung   

Freue mich auf Rückmeldungen...
In diesem Sinne!Einen schönen Tag noch...

Lieben Gruß,
KampfIgel


----------



## fiddel (4. Juli 2012)

hier im internet issas am besten!!!

bist du nicht grad erst angefangen??


----------



## Kampfigel (4. Juli 2012)

Nun ja... MTB bin ich schon länger gefahren...
Mit dem DH hab ich aber erst vor 1.1/2 Jahren angefangen ...joa!
Des is net leicht des nu aufgeben zu müssen...


----------



## Lars-123 (7. Juli 2012)

Wer ist denn morgen so in Malente zum Biken???


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Juli 2012)

Kevin Platz 7 ,Tobi Platz 17 und Alex 128 ! 

Los Jungs zieht mal richtig durch , Deutscher Meister werden , alles Gute aus der heimatfront.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. Juli 2012)

Kevin Tobi kommt mit dem GT nicht klar, trotzdem und Alex war im Lauf noch ne Wurst essen, also passt


Ich war gestern endlich wieder Biken War das nen Spaß. Rücken hält und das neue Spielzeug bringt viel Freude

So, sage schonmal viel Spaß an die Norweger Truppe!! Kommt heil wieder, bis bald!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Juli 2012)

Wo warst du dann Biken ? Heimlich !


----------



## downto112 (8. Juli 2012)

Fährt eigentlich von euch einer Moped in malente??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. Juli 2012)

MALENTE Lutz, Bartosch, Daniel und noch ein paar Jungs waren auch da lief ganz gut nach so langer Zeit!


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Juli 2012)

Ja ich fahre Moped !


----------



## downto112 (8. Juli 2012)

Wo denn so?


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Juli 2012)

Na hier in meiner Umgebung , fahre eine sumo


----------



## sannihh (8. Juli 2012)

An Alle Norwegen Urlaubääär, wünsche Euch gaaanz viiieeel Spass, tolle Trails, geile Abfahrten und kommt alle heile wieder !!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Juli 2012)

Machen wir ! Danke Sanni auch euch beiden viel Spaß beim Biken hier.


----------



## coma1976 (9. Juli 2012)

euer neuer track ist sehr gut gelungen! Macht spass den runterzuballern-hat flow


----------



## SPEE (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Malenter Downhillgemeinde...  

es ist so weit..., der Termin für den Jam auf der DirtRanch steht.
Als Auftakt der Tour gings in Pinneberg los und dies Wochenende geht die Dirt-Meute in Alessandros Backyard steil ... Aber am *11.08* ist DirtRanch angesagt !

Schoko,Thilo,meine Wenigkeit und der ganze Rest von DirtRanchern würden sich riesig freuen viele bekannte Gesichter zu sehen und einen tollen Tag zusammen zu verbringen 

Vergesst eure Dirt oder Pump-Bikes nicht und ganz wichtig : Ein Helm muß sein !

Für das leibliche Wohl ist dank Sponsoren "fast" gesorgt, auch was leckeres vom Grill gibts gegen einen kleinen Unkostenbeitrag .

In dem unten stehenden Link findet ihr alles weitere wie Timetable ,Anfahrt und ein paar hungrig machende Bilder  !

Bis dann... ..  .  


http://www.summerpeak.de.rs/contest/dirtranch







Cheers Benny


----------



## Whiplash01 (11. Juli 2012)

SPEE schrieb:


> ... Aber am *08.11* ist DirtRanch angesagt !
> 
> 
> http://www.summerpeak.de.rs/contest/dirtranch
> ...



Du meinst doch bestimmt den 11.08.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPEE (11. Juli 2012)

Aber klar doch  !  schon geändert...


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Juli 2012)

Wir kommen nicht mehr zurück. Ist zu geil hier.


----------



## MTWTFSS (11. Juli 2012)

Freitag jemand in malente unterwegs?


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Juli 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22267

Fiddel in Hafjel beim Versuch zu fahren


----------



## MTWTFSS (12. Juli 2012)

pain in 1....2....3....AUTSCH. hoffe der urlaub geht noch weiter für ihn.


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Juli 2012)

JA ALLES GUT ÜBERSTANDEN !

geht weiter !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (13. Juli 2012)

Alter...der Fiddel, freue mich schon das ganze Filmmaterial zu sichten. Viel Spaß noch weiterhin


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Juli 2012)

Warte mal bis wir aus dem Urlaub zurück sind und du deine wießen Laufräder siehst. Voll zerstört von Fiddel


----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. Juli 2012)




----------



## Lars-123 (14. Juli 2012)

Wer ist denn morgen so in Malente zum biken oder hat jemand lust auf Schulenberg????


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Juli 2012)

Komm nach Åre.


----------



## Lars-123 (14. Juli 2012)

ja das wäre schon geil, lohnt sich für einen tag nicht. mein heli is gerade bei rooobert


----------



## Whiplash01 (14. Juli 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Komm nach Åre.



 ... wie hast denn du den Kringel auf das *A* bekommen??


----------



## stylo (14. Juli 2012)

na so ... åre ......


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Juli 2012)

Richtig Å


----------



## HamburgerBerg (15. Juli 2012)

Moin Leute!

bei Euch in Malente kann ich einfach so mal rumkommen, nech?!  wollt die Strecken bei Euch checken und mir da mal n schönen Tag machen, habe jetzt erst mal Urlaub ... 

noch hab ich keinen konkreten Plan, wenn es soweit is, freu ich mich auf ggf einen von Euch zu treffen 

Grüße aus Hamburch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (19. Juli 2012)

ist morgen vielleicht jemand auf unseren geliebten homespot unterwegs??? 

wollts morgen vielleicht mal wieder nach über nem jahr veletzungspause probieren!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Juli 2012)

Leider kann ich morgen nicht, aber super das es bei Dir abgeht. D.h. Du bist jetzt ver.......??  Dann gratuliere ich Dir mal und alles Beste


----------



## stylo (20. Juli 2012)

danke Marc,ja ich bin jetzt verheiratet,weg vom Markt  
 ... wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag aus zum radeln??


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. Juli 2012)

ich bin morgen ab mittag in male und von Bart und ein paar anderen weiß ich auch noch das die kommen wollten. also, see you tomorrow!


----------



## stylo (20. Juli 2012)

lutze ich glaub das lässt sich einrichten   endlich wird der neue hobel bewegt


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. Juli 2012)

stylo schrieb:


> lutze ich glaub das lässt sich einrichten   endlich wird der neue hobel bewegt



Gib Gummi Juuuuuuunge!


----------



## Heartsfear (21. Juli 2012)

Jo, Sonntach hört sich gut an!


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Juli 2012)

dito, kann auch erst morschen, hole Frauchen nachher aus dem KH ab!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. Juli 2012)

stylo schrieb:


> danke Marc,ja ich bin jetzt verheiratet,weg vom Markt
> ... wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag aus zum radeln??



Leider erst nächstes WE! Da wollte ich auf jedenfall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (21. Juli 2012)

ich bin morgen vieleicht auch da


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juli 2012)

Hafjell Öhhhhhh


----------



## SPEE (21. Juli 2012)

Nicht vergessen 



SPEE schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Malenter Downhillgemeinde...
> 
> es ist so weit..., der Termin für den Jam auf der DirtRanch steht.
> Als Auftakt der Tour gings in Pinneberg los und dies Wochenende geht die Dirt-Meute in Alessandros Backyard steil ... Aber am *11.08* ist DirtRanch angesagt !
> ...


----------



## stylo (21. Juli 2012)

ich sag euch,der neue hobel ist ne waffe  und das handgelenk funktioniert auch wieder wie es soll

schade morgen kann ich leider nicht aber nächstes we bin ich wieder mit dabei


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juli 2012)

Niemals.


----------



## stylo (21. Juli 2012)

naja zum biken reicht das Handgelenk  aber doch Danny,die karre ist ne bombe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. Juli 2012)

Wiegt bestimmt gefühlte 10Kg weniger Nä!


----------



## stylo (22. Juli 2012)

also wirklich, das sind echt gefühlte 20kg weniger


----------



## Lars-123 (24. Juli 2012)

Wer ist denn von euch süssen am Donnerstag in Malente am Biken???


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Juli 2012)

Ich nicht ! 
Erst am Wochenende denke ich.

Erst mal erholen


----------



## weng (24. Juli 2012)

Erholen is gut... da mach ich mit...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (24. Juli 2012)

Ich will Bilder und Videos sehen


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Juli 2012)

Haben wir schon gesehen und alles was drauf war ist so ein Pummeltroll


----------



## stylo (24. Juli 2012)

@lars...wie sieht es denn aus mit Freitag??

@Marc.....wann wolltest du denn am we biken??


----------



## weng (24. Juli 2012)

So hier hab ich ma 2-3 bilder von norwegen und schweden hochgeladen...
https://picasaweb.google.com/113061642633949688400/Fo?authkey=Gv1sRgCKPQ397aoaTeZA


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Juli 2012)

Gute Bilders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. Juli 2012)

Schön das ihr wieder gesund zu Hause seid, coole Bildaz...fast so gut wie die Schweiz. Freue mich auf die Videos.

@ Dirk, bin offen für SA oder So... Danny wir sehen uns hoffentlich auch in Malle??

@ Cris, wie sieht es bei Dir aus am WE??

...und überhaupt alle Norweger und nicht Norweger?


----------



## stylo (25. Juli 2012)

@marc...lass mal SO da sollst nicht mehr so warm werden,SA soll's ja regnen.oder was sagst du?


----------



## stylo (25. Juli 2012)

also mir ist egal,fahr auch bei Regen,bloß Samstag hab ich nicht ganz so lang zeit,Termine Termine


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. Juli 2012)

Regen bockt gar nicht, schnauze voll davon!! Hast recht, eher Sonntag.


----------



## fiddel (25. Juli 2012)

alles heil und gesund wieder da...
so. klingt gut!


@marc deine laufräder haben ne delle ne kleine musst dir mal angucken und evtl sagen ob die felgen neu soll oder nicht die hatte ich ne woche drauf in norwegen 
kannst dir so. ja angucken...


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Juli 2012)

Ich kann mich da noch an was erinnern , was Fiddel gesagt hat auf dem Klo ..... was war das noch , hatte irgendwas mit Marc seinen Felgen zu tun.


----------



## weng (25. Juli 2012)

hahahaha: Hentschel ich.... irgendwie sowas, ich kann mich dunkel erinnern


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. Juli 2012)

Das muss ich noch hören??.... D.h. Du hast Deine Felge zerlegt und meine versucht zu zerlegen??

Bist nur neben der Strecke gefahren?


Oh oh oh TEUER!!!


----------



## fiddel (26. Juli 2012)

ich bin einfach wie ein blitz über die steine geflogen... nur einige wollten sich gerne verewigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (26. Juli 2012)

Ein schwerer Blitz in Fachkreisen auch kugelblitz genannt


----------



## fiddel (26. Juli 2012)

geeeeeeeeenau 

@cris kannst du mich nachher mal anrufen? ich hab deine nummer nicht mehr in meinem handy...geht um ne hammerschmidt


----------



## stylo (27. Juli 2012)

für danny....erste ausfahrt 

https://vimeo.com/46510107


----------



## Mr_Banyan (27. Juli 2012)

@fiddel  wie war das mit dem Jenseits??


----------



## schoko404 (27. Juli 2012)

sorry dirk...habs mir auch angesehen!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (27. Juli 2012)

Ach ja, ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (28. Juli 2012)




----------



## stylo (28. Juli 2012)

schoko404 schrieb:


> sorry dirk...habs mir auch angesehen!



du böser bub


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Juli 2012)

Ihr Schweine !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (28. Juli 2012)

@all bin morgen leider raus! Habe mich gestern mit meiner XC Feile abgelegt und komme nicht in die Protektoren geschlüpft.

Kann mal passieren in der Königsdisziplin


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Juli 2012)

Waaaas fürn Homo ne !

Als wenn es nicht ab zu sehen war


----------



## Timmö__ (28. Juli 2012)

Komme morgen mit Falk rum.. gibt also wieder Fotos. Teu teu teu das mein Bike nun endlich mal zufriedenstellend rollt


----------



## Whiplash01 (28. Juli 2012)

Bring die Klamotte mit...


----------



## Timmö__ (28. Juli 2012)

Habs ja schon im Fratzenbuch angemerkt.. wird gemacht


----------



## Whiplash01 (28. Juli 2012)

Timmö schrieb:


> Habs ja schon im Fratzenbuch angemerkt.. wird gemacht



gerade auch gesehen...


----------



## stylo (28. Juli 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Waaaas fürn Homo ne !
> 
> Als wenn es nicht ab zu sehen war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (28. Juli 2012)

ja ja


----------



## weng (28. Juli 2012)

Ich will auch morgen  hab aber keine mitfahrgelegenheit


----------



## Heartsfear (28. Juli 2012)

Bin morgen auch da


----------



## stylo (28. Juli 2012)

sehr geil,dann ist ja morgen volles Haus


----------



## Lars-123 (29. Juli 2012)

was ist das doch für ein scheiß wetter


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Juli 2012)

War voll gut heute , trotz schlechten Wetter. War zwar spät da aber hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## toddy2017 (29. Juli 2012)

sagt mal jungens, basti hat jetzt nen brief von dem bikehändler bekommen. er soll den defekten rahmen an die schicken oder den neuen rahmen bezahlen ( 1600 euro ) !!

die sache ist ja nun 5 monate her und es wurde nie was davon gesagt das die den defekten rahmen haben wollen.

ist das rechtens das die jetzt nach 5 monaten mit so´nem scheiß kommen?
das hätten die dann doch direkt bei ankündigung von dem fall sagen müssen, oder etwa nicht.

auf jeden fall hat basti damals den rahmen auf´n schrott geworfen weil der ja im arsch war..


----------



## stylo (29. Juli 2012)

war echt geil heute,waren auch echt ne menge leute da trotz schlecht wetter und die strecken waren mega griffig.
sehr sehr geil sag ich nur.

@lutze....video wird hochgeladen.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (29. Juli 2012)

toddy2017 schrieb:


> sagt mal jungens, basti hat jetzt nen brief von dem bikehändler bekommen. er soll den defekten rahmen an die schicken oder den neuen rahmen bezahlen ( 1600 euro ) !!
> 
> die sache ist ja nun 5 monate her und es wurde nie was davon gesagt das die den defekten rahmen haben wollen.
> 
> ...



Naja, war doch ein Garantiefall!? (so wie ich das am Rand mitbekommen habe)
Ist doch eigentlich Gang und Gebe, dass die den alten/kaputten Rahmen zurück haben wollen und du dann deinen neuen bekommst...

Der hat den doch nicht wirklich aufn Schrott geschmissen? Bestimmt an die Wand geschraubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy2017 (29. Juli 2012)

ja im normalfall schon aber die wollten damals nur fotos und dann ging die sache über die bühne und es hat nie jemand was gesagt das er den defekten zurück schicken soll.
und jetzt wie gesagt 5 monate später kommen die halt damit..

ich persönlich denke dass können die nicht machen.

doch der rahmen ist entsorgt..


----------



## Whiplash01 (29. Juli 2012)

Yes, war heute trotz des Regens sehr geil, ich fahr jetzt nur noch bei Regen, bockt viel mehr! 

@ Dirk: freu mich schon aufs vid.


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Juli 2012)

Cris ich brauch mal die Platte mit dem Videos und Fotos ! 

Sonst kommt hier kein Videomaterial zustande. 

@ Lutz 

So muss das , Big Balls and no HOMO


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Juli 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/46576201"]follow lutz  on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## stylo (29. Juli 2012)

suuuuuper danny 

@lutz...leider war das objektiv nen bissl voll dreck 

ich hoffe auch das es christopher nicht schon wieder so doll erwischt hat


----------



## Whiplash01 (29. Juli 2012)

@ Dirk: alles gut, trotzdem besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (29. Juli 2012)

@Danny-128: cooles Video! Wo ist das denn aufgenommen? Ist das auch Malente? War noch nie dort, habe aber schon einige Videos gesehen und bin neugierig geworden.

Christoph


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo Christoph 

Das Video ist von Stylo (Dirk) 

Wenn du aus der Ecke kommst kannst gerne mal rumkommen und eine runde Rollen.
Heute war alles etwas rutschig und schlammig , aber sonst alles okay.
Versuch es am Samstag oder Sonntag da ist immer was los.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (29. Juli 2012)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Yes, war heute trotz des Regens sehr geil, ich fahr jetzt nur noch bei Regen, bockt viel mehr!



Niemals

Lutz hat Dich voll abgehängt Dirk


----------



## Drahtesel89 (30. Juli 2012)

Hey, ich komme aus dem Osten Hamburgs. Wäre also nicht soo weit für mich. Mein Problem ist, ich muss noch 2-3 Wochen auf mein neues Bike warten, weil meins bei nen Einbruch gestohlen wurde...aber dann nehme ich die Einladung gern wahr.

Christoph


----------



## fiddel (30. Juli 2012)

@dirk: nach ner waffe schaut dein hobel ja nich aus


----------



## stylo (30. Juli 2012)

fiddel schrieb:


> @dirk: nach ner waffe schaut dein hobel ja nich aus



sag mal was soll dasn heißn homo  kann ja lutze nicht wegballern 

@lutz....sorry 

@marc.... ich weiß


----------



## Danny-128 (30. Juli 2012)

Was fürn Homo ne


----------



## Danny-128 (30. Juli 2012)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Hauke ! Bist schon fast 40


----------



## stylo (30. Juli 2012)

@Opa...äh sorry hauke....alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## SPEE (2. August 2012)

fiddel schrieb:


> @dirk: nach ner waffe schaut dein hobel ja nich aus



Junge...Junge...  ^^!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (2. August 2012)

morgen irgendjemand in malente unterwegs?


----------



## Lars-123 (2. August 2012)

ich wollte vielleicht morgen fahren, ich hoffe es kommen noch mehr


----------



## stylo (3. August 2012)

jemand am we wieder unterwegs on malle also sprich Sonntag?!


----------



## weng (3. August 2012)

Jooo Lars und ich kommen am Sonntag


----------



## stylo (3. August 2012)

@cris...bringst den Marc auch mit!!


----------



## weng (3. August 2012)

Marc??? es soll regnen...


----------



## Danny-128 (3. August 2012)

Was fürn Homo neeee. Wahrscheinlich ist Marc wieder mit seinem CC Rad hingefallen


----------



## Mr_Banyan (3. August 2012)

So so so,... ich werde da sein, auch mit Bike


----------



## stylo (4. August 2012)

welche bremse sollte ich fahren...hab mir gerade die shimano zee bestellt,eigentlich für meinen freerider oder sollte ich die lieber gegen die formula the one vom downhiller tauschen? 

gabs halt mega günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (4. August 2012)

Tauschen !


----------



## stylo (4. August 2012)

also zee ran?


----------



## Danny-128 (4. August 2012)

Joo


----------



## Danny-128 (4. August 2012)

Neuer Streckenabschnitt in Malente ! Foto entstand bei Regen


----------



## stylo (4. August 2012)

@danny...geile bilder!!


ab wann wird denn wer so morgen an der strecke sein??
also ich wollt so gegen 11 - 12 uhr da sein


----------



## Danny-128 (4. August 2012)

Ich auch , kommst mit Moped ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (4. August 2012)

@danny...darf ich nicht,hat er mir verboten die sau


----------



## Lars-123 (5. August 2012)

ich mach mich auch gleich mal aufm weg und hole mutter pagels mal ab


----------



## weng (5. August 2012)




----------



## Mr.Nox (5. August 2012)

M oin moin,
wir kommen morgen mit 3 Personen vorbei. Sind so ab ca. 12:00 da.


----------



## Danny-128 (5. August 2012)

Morgen ist montag , da sind alle doch arbeiten!


----------



## Mr.Nox (6. August 2012)

Ncht studenten und arbeitslose  Die einen haben semesterferien, die anderen generell nichts zu tun


----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. August 2012)

geile Bilder!


ich warte noch auf meine Achse, denn ohne fährt sich mein Big Bike schlecht ... aber dann wollt ich ma vorbeikommen - wenn ich im Navi Holmer Weg eingebe, könnt ihr mir da ne Querstraße oder so nennen, dass ich das leichter finde oder n Tip?  ich hab das von (http://www.bikeparkmap.com/de/view/185/deutschland/malente-dh) - kann ich denn da einfach fahren, wenn das Privatgrund ist   ?

mit einem Touren-MTB wird man wohl weniger Spaß haben auf Euren Tracks, oder?


ich hoffe, bald endlich mal bei Euch fahren zu können!

bis denn heißt's geduldig sein 
tschöö


----------



## fiddel (8. August 2012)

moin holmer weg ist richtig in kreuzfeld vor malente!

dem sandweg bis zum waldrand immer geradeaus. am waldrand parken dann in den wald rein an der ersten kreuzung links und nach 100m auf der rechten seite!

viel spaß!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. August 2012)

Super, vielen Dank!!!



Anreise lohnt aber warscheinlich deulich eher wenn man Big Bike dabei hat oder zumindest nicht allein is, oder? Mein AM-ist nicht so der Brüller wenn es wirklich geile Singeltrails sind ...  leider, muss da mal nach und nach zB in bessere Bremsen investieren 

nun, in der Woche vom 20.8. an kann es sein, dass ich vllt mal rum komme, hab noch bis zum 30. Urlaub!

vllt bis denn, ich würd Bescheid sagen, wenn ich mich zu Euch begebe ;D ... (vllt auch mit Zelt etc ... )


----------



## trafko (8. August 2012)

wer von euch nasen is samstag eigentlich auf der dirtranche am start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (8. August 2012)

Ich


----------



## Whiplash01 (8. August 2012)

Ich auch


----------



## weng (8. August 2012)

Ich


----------



## toddy2017 (8. August 2012)

basti und ich auch vielleicht.


----------



## fiddel (9. August 2012)

ich nich bin mit der sekte wech...


----------



## weng (9. August 2012)

Jungäää morgen gehts ab, Jean Burns is in Köln und kommt morgen nach Hamburg zum street fahren   naja wohl eher von 2-3 stock ins flat und dann aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhrrrrrrrrrrrrr... alta das wird ein fest...


----------



## fiddel (9. August 2012)

waaaas hast n bmx für mich dann zeig ich dem ma wie dat geit!


----------



## Danny-128 (9. August 2012)

Haha fiddel niemals


----------



## SPEE (9. August 2012)

trafko schrieb:


> wer von euch nasen is samstag eigentlich auf der dirtranche am start?



Sehr gut jungs..., die beteiligungsrate gefällt mir schon mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (9. August 2012)

ich bin wahrscheinlich auch mit dabei uff der ranch


----------



## Mr_Banyan (9. August 2012)

Samstag kann ich nicht, aber was ist mit dem richtigen Bike fahren am Sonntag?...Glaube Wetter wird ganz jut


----------



## Whiplash01 (9. August 2012)

Samstag Male, Sonndach ufe Ranch!


----------



## Danny-128 (9. August 2012)

Was,willst denn Sonntag da ? Der Jam findet am Samstag statt.


----------



## Lars-123 (9. August 2012)

richtig ich bin am sonntag och in malotze und samstag mal schaun wegen der stutenranch


----------



## Whiplash01 (9. August 2012)

Ach Sch******!! Ich fahr Samstag vormittag trotzdem nach Male und Nachmittags ufe Ranch, kann Sonndach auch nicht biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (9. August 2012)

Lars da sind ein paar heiße Stuten extra für dich.


----------



## Lars-123 (9. August 2012)

jo danny du bist auch ne gaaanz heiße stute


----------



## Danny-128 (9. August 2012)

Stimmt !


----------



## SPEE (10. August 2012)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> Samstag kann ich nicht, aber was ist mit dem richtigen Bike fahren am Sonntag?...Glaube Wetter wird ganz jut



Ein richtiges bike braucht als aller erstes einen richtigen faher...


----------



## Mr_Banyan (10. August 2012)

Nee, lass mal, dann wäre ich immer alleine in Malle...auch langweilig


----------



## Lars-123 (10. August 2012)

Ja ne Marc ist klar, aber bald können wir ja für dich ja ne Ü40 strecke in Malente bauen mit überdachung und so einem geilen treppenlift.


----------



## Danny-128 (10. August 2012)

Lass Marc mal in Ruhe , der kann doch nicht mehr so doll! 

Mit fast 40 Jahren geht's halt nicht mehr so schnell bergab


----------



## Whiplash01 (10. August 2012)

... das stimmt!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (10. August 2012)

...und Bodenheizung nicht vergessen!


----------



## Lars-123 (10. August 2012)

nicht das Treppengeländer und die Parkbank an der strecke vergessen, dann kannst du dich auch festhalten wenns mal wieder steil wird und kannst ne pause machen und die downhiller mit brotkrümeln füttern wenn welche vorbeikommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (10. August 2012)

Sollen wir jetzt noch Schilder aufstellen mit , vorsicht Altersheim ?


----------



## Lars-123 (10. August 2012)

jup mit geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf 30


----------



## weng (12. August 2012)

Soo auf nach Male...


----------



## Danny-128 (12. August 2012)

Was jetzt schon ?


----------



## Danny-128 (12. August 2012)

Der neue


----------



## downto112 (12. August 2012)

Kommt mal heute alle an timmerberg... Gibt auch Triathlon zum zugucken


----------



## fiddel (13. August 2012)

@danny: gefällt.


----------



## Whiplash01 (13. August 2012)

fiddel schrieb:


> @danny: Gefällt *nicht*.



:d


----------



## stylo (13. August 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/266089/


wie geil ist er denn bitte,hammer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (13. August 2012)

geiler Macker!!!


----------



## stylo (13. August 2012)

er ist mal richtig der macker


----------



## Danny-128 (13. August 2012)

Krass der Bengel ! Der kann schon besser fahren als alle hier im Thread.


----------



## schoko404 (13. August 2012)

@nicht-facebooker-danny: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmUEu-eVNUs&feature=player_detailpage"]Cablecam Testlauf #1      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Cable-Cam Test in Malle...von Christian


----------



## trafko (13. August 2012)

wo bleibt das video...herr fahning????!!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. August 2012)

Beide Videos sehr nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (14. August 2012)

Ja sehr nett! 

@ Patrick 

Bin noch bei meinem Bruder komme erst am wochenende wieder dazu. 
Versprochen das es dann fertig ist.


----------



## fiddel (15. August 2012)

macht denn herr schlie gar ken video feddich??


----------



## weng (16. August 2012)

Wochenende soll das wetter ja richtig gut werden und da kam der gedanke auf irgendwo einen lakejump zu machen, nur leider ist unser tümpel hier nicht mehr zugängig... kennt einer einen teich oder see wo es gleich tief abfällt min 2-3m...


----------



## MTWTFSS (16. August 2012)

Samstag jemand in malente anzutreffen zum radfahren?


----------



## Danny-128 (16. August 2012)

Nein keine zeit


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. August 2012)

Ja, aber schon ziemlich früh, soll ja im Laufe des Tages sauheiß werden.


----------



## stylo (16. August 2012)

bin leider auch nicht da


----------



## Lars-123 (16. August 2012)

Dirk das brauchst du nicht reinschreiben, wir wissen das du nie da bist


----------



## stylo (16. August 2012)

ja Lars das sagt gerade der richtige


----------



## weng (17. August 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1190754

so mädels einmal voten bitte, damit die vier von der tankstelle zum foto des tages gewählt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (17. August 2012)

weng schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1190754
> 
> so mädels einmal voten bitte, damit die vier von der tankstelle zum foto des tages gewählt werden...



check...aber verschieb das foto mal damit mehrere voten können


----------



## weng (17. August 2012)

Hää, das hat mtb-news doch schon gemacht, Fotoalbum und dann unter dem foto des tages steht in grün geschrieben, "stimme jetzt das neue bla bla usw."


----------



## stylo (17. August 2012)

also der Link von dir war von dir ausm benutzeralbum


----------



## Heartsfear (17. August 2012)

Bin auch Sämstäch doa!


----------



## Danny-128 (17. August 2012)

https://vimeo.com/47742212

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23002


----------



## trafko (17. August 2012)

alter sehr geil... er sieht im video echt noch schneller aus!!fett.... ende is aber am besten ^^


----------



## Danny-128 (17. August 2012)

Ja das Ende ist geil und ehrlich ich habe nichts mit der Geschwindigkeit gemacht , das ist normal bei Kevin


----------



## schoko404 (18. August 2012)

sauber!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (18. August 2012)

Sehr geil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (18. August 2012)

@cris...glückwunsch zum foto des tages


----------



## fiddel (18. August 2012)

dicka was denn mit dem norwegen video???


----------



## christophersch (21. August 2012)

Ich war am Sonntag Nachmittag noch mal an der Strecke. Habt ihr echt schön hinbekommen, den Schlussteil des dritten Trails! 

Wie sieht es aus "rechtlichen" Gründen eigentlich aus, wenn man den Trail mit einem Roadgap enden lässt? bietet sich bei der schon vorhandenen Welle und dem Speed-Überschuss ja geradezu an! 

Grüße


----------



## schoko404 (21. August 2012)

Das Problem liegt darin, dass die gepachtete Fläche vor dem Wanderweg aufhört! Ein Roadgap über den Wanderweg ist also aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen nicht machbar. Vielleicht finden wir da noch ne andere Lösung...


----------



## Lars-123 (21. August 2012)

wech mit dem wanderweg oder die kriegen einen tunnel


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. August 2012)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> wech mit dem wanderweg oder die kriegen einen tunnel



... ja, six feets under!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (21. August 2012)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> wech mit dem wanderweg oder die kriegen einen tunnel



 sehr gut!

..oder halt ein ausreichen hoher Kicker, der uns einfach drüberwirft!


----------



## BikePuschel (23. August 2012)

So Jungs 

Verkaufe jetzt das Gambler wer intresse hat oder jemanden kennt der intresse hat gerne melde unter [email protected] oder hier schrieben 

Danke


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. August 2012)

Damit warst Du auch nicht schnell genug,... das hat man gesehen


----------



## weng (25. August 2012)

Wer kommt morgen noch mit nach Thale...??


----------



## stylo (25. August 2012)

so wer isn morgen alles in malle??


----------



## christophersch (25. August 2012)

stylo schrieb:


> so wer isn morgen alles in malle??



Ich


----------



## weng (26. August 2012)

So ich hab es mal hochgeladen, is nicht perfekt geworden...

Ich denke ma die, die dabei waren verstehen den spaß...

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/23187


----------



## fiddel (29. August 2012)

alles sprachlos das video war wohl zu gut


----------



## sannihh (30. August 2012)

Video ist genial und Fiddel ist der Superstar )))


----------



## stylo (30. August 2012)

@marc...hast dein bike verkauft??   

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1199854


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (30. August 2012)

Oh man ich glaube es ja wohl nicht. Wie kann man nur? 

Naja soll er damit auch unglücklich werden


----------



## stylo (30. August 2012)




----------



## Mr_Banyan (30. August 2012)

Stasi Malente wieder unterwegs! Um alle zu beruhigen...ja ist weg. Fahre jetzt XC mit engen Hosen.........


----------



## stylo (30. August 2012)

yeah marc ist unterwegs


----------



## Mr_Banyan (30. August 2012)

...Nein , es kommt was neues  Bzw ist schon unterwegs.


----------



## Danny-128 (30. August 2012)

Dicke Spandex Klamotten für den Winter ?  

Ach Marc lass es lieber sein


----------



## MTWTFSS (30. August 2012)

Sonntag jemand an den trails?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (31. August 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Oh man ich glaube es ja wohl nicht. Wie kann man nur?
> 
> Naja soll er damit auch unglücklich werden


 

...Tja, ihr könnt die Nase rümpfen, mit dem Kopf schütteln, mir einen Mittelfinger zeigen, aber es ist wie es ist

Das 951 war schon ziemlich perfekt für mich und ich dachte, das gleiche nur ein bisschen verspielter...dann kam das Turner, aber es ist ein Bike das für Norddeutschland und Mitteldeutschland mit seinem extrem flachen Lenkwinkel und Tretlager zu viel Worldcup war.

So schnell wie das Turner bewegt werden will, ist es perfekt für andere Regionen, aber nicht für unsere und auch nicht für mich


----------



## stylo (31. August 2012)

@marc....ist doch ********gal,ist doch schön wenn man sich immer was neues kaufen kann,da spricht doch nur der neid 
ist doch wie mit Klamotten,wenns nicht passt wirds halt umgetauscht,ist doch alles egal,weißt doch wie Sie alle sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (31. August 2012)

Extrem flach  

Wenn sich das Bike nicht richtig fahren lässt muss es daran liegen , irgendwie sich selber erst mal dran gewöhnen ist nicht drin und eingeplant. Marc das ist ja dein Ding wenn du meinst es geht nur so dann bitte , aber ich hätte dann versucht mich drauf ein zu stellen und vielleicht den Fahrstil angepasst. Musste ich mit dem TR auch so machen und damit geht's auch. Und das man Malente nicht als Referenz sehen kann ob sein Bike läuft oder nicht davon halte schon mal gar nichts. Aber wie schon gesagt mach was du willst , ich weiß bloß das dein neues nicht anders sein wird. 

Und Dirk die Ausrede mit dem Neid kommt da nicht zum tragen! 
Das hat andere Hintergründe.

@ Jonas 

Denke Sonntag bin ich da


----------



## Mr_Banyan (31. August 2012)

Das Malente nicht die Referenz ist, ist klar. Das es auch viel an mir liegt, auch.
Ich entscheide halt mal schnell und mache es dann auch und die Chance war halt da

Eigentlich wollte ich auch nur für die Interessierten meine Gründe mal preisgeben.Weil es ungewöhnlich war.

P.s.: Dat neue ist bei weiten nich so flaaaach und laaaang

So genug, wir sehen uns bald!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (31. August 2012)

Ja sehen wir ! In Hafjell zum Testen


----------



## Mr_Banyan (31. August 2012)

Nächstes Jahr dabei, egal wo hin!!


----------



## weng (31. August 2012)

Sooo, jetzt will ich auch ma meinen senf dazugeben, mimimimimimimimimi ihr seit alle HOMOS hahahahahaha


----------



## Mr_Banyan (31. August 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (31. August 2012)

hoooooonmmmmmooooos


----------



## Lars-123 (31. August 2012)

hardtail fahren ist sowieso viel geiler, scheiß auf downhill ;-)


----------



## Mr_Banyan (31. August 2012)

Gay!


----------



## schoko404 (31. August 2012)

Wie siehts denn nun am Sonntag aus? Kommt noch jemand? Ich werde gegen Mittag aufschlagen...und ganz nebenbei: wir haben was zu feiern! Näheres per Mail morgen!


----------



## Whiplash01 (1. September 2012)

Ich bin auch so ab Mittag da und werd wohl so 1 - 2 Bierchen mitbringen,... zum Anstossen...


----------



## MTWTFSS (1. September 2012)

kurze Wetter info ist es nass bei euch? sonst Wechsel ich nochmal reifen.


----------



## Lars-123 (1. September 2012)

Ich bin morgen auch am start


----------



## stylo (1. September 2012)

ich werde auch da sein


----------



## trafko (1. September 2012)

ach reifen brauchst de nicht wechseln...solange es nicht gegossen hat is alles schick...mit swampthing bist de in malente eigentlich eh immer gut beraten  btw...Morgen am start...check !!!


----------



## MTWTFSS (2. September 2012)

da ich bis eben gearbeitet habe knick ich für morgen ab, viel spaß Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (2. September 2012)

Patrick wo bleibt das Video ? 

Heute gab es auch nichts zu feiern , hab mein Bier allein getrunken und wer nicht da war hat seit langen mal wieder verpasst der Boden ist in Top Zustand.


----------



## trafko (2. September 2012)

so dirk wo is der link zum vid? und der link für die feder? und und und...


----------



## MTWTFSS (2. September 2012)

wenn der Boden so gut ist denke ich komme ich mal am Dienstag rum bei euch.


----------



## stylo (2. September 2012)

oh ups  ....

feder -> http://www.everyday26.de/43.0.html

Vid. -> das dauert voll lange,picasa verarbeitet das schon seit gut 1,5h


----------



## Whiplash01 (3. September 2012)

@ Dirk: hier ist der Link zum Laufradsatz - Konfigurator:

http://www.bike-sports.at/konfigurator.html


----------



## stylo (3. September 2012)

@patrick...quali hat aber echt gelitten,weiß auch nicht ob mans von da runterladen kann

https://picasaweb.google.com/111177090114480163245/2September201202#5783656479934590530

edit: kannst auch auf 1080p umstellen


----------



## stylo (3. September 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23384

vielleicht kannst das auch hier downloaden


----------



## Danny-128 (3. September 2012)

Patrick was ist nu mit der Laberei ?


----------



## stylo (3. September 2012)

patrick wasn nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (3. September 2012)

hör bloß auf... imov stürst andauernd beim versuch zu importieren ab und anders bekomm ich die vid nich aufn rechner, weil die tolle panasonic die in so nem voll schwulen mts format speichert...kotz!!!!!


----------



## stylo (3. September 2012)

hast vid runter bekommen von mir?


----------



## trafko (3. September 2012)

habsch noch nich versucht... achso er sagt das da nix is...bei picasa!


----------



## Danny-128 (3. September 2012)

Oh man da ist nur deine Freundin dran Schuld.


----------



## stylo (3. September 2012)

hab das noch bei ibc drin,dann brauchst das nur rechts unter full hd downloaden

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/23384


----------



## Danny-128 (3. September 2012)

Dirk Check deine emails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (3. September 2012)

hat er,die aus fockbek interessiert


----------



## Danny-128 (3. September 2012)

Denke ich auch !


----------



## stylo (3. September 2012)

rufe da morgen mal an wenn ichs schaff


----------



## Danny-128 (3. September 2012)

Mach das und ordentlich handeln !


----------



## MTWTFSS (4. September 2012)

wie siehts aus morgen zufällig jemand da?


----------



## Danny-128 (4. September 2012)

Ne ich muss arbeiten !

Patrick was macht die Video ?


----------



## trafko (5. September 2012)

ich bin noch beim schneiden bei...komm wegen arbeit nich so richtig dazu...wird wohl noch die woche dauern :/


----------



## Danny-128 (5. September 2012)

was nur das Lästerstück , da brauchst doch nichts schneiden !


----------



## trafko (5. September 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/23471

auf leichtem nachdruck von danny


----------



## Danny-128 (6. September 2012)

Yeah , danke Patrick so geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPEE (6. September 2012)

Was das hier fürn Kindergarten geworden ist..., unglaublich  !


----------



## stylo (6. September 2012)

SPEE schrieb:


> Was das hier fürn Kindergarten geworden ist..., unglaublich  !



aber spaß verstehst du auch oder????!!


----------



## SPEE (6. September 2012)

Schon..., aber finds a bissl krass...   !


----------



## stylo (6. September 2012)

ist ja alles nicht ernst gemeint,nur nen scherz wie ihn alle mal machen.und ich glaube/hoffe ja mal das marc das auch weiß u versteht


----------



## fiddel (6. September 2012)

also video find ich vom schnitt her sehr geil...zum ton kann ich leider nichts sagen hab keine lautsprecher! bild++ / ton 0


----------



## Danny-128 (6. September 2012)

Der kindergarten von der Dirtranch muss sich das ja nicht ansehen. 
Und Benny wenn du nicht weißt was Spaß ist dann hast du irgendwie gepennt als die Suppe mit Humor auf dem Tisch stand.


----------



## SPEE (6. September 2012)

Bau mal lieber dein humorvolles NPJ zusammen..., denn kannst mal zeigen was hinter der großen klappe steckt... :-D


----------



## Lars-123 (6. September 2012)

ruhig brauner ruhig jetzt mal schluss hier ihr zicken tragt das auf der strecke aus


----------



## Danny-128 (6. September 2012)

Der ist fertig ! Hast doch gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (6. September 2012)

eine abfahrt von heute: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23484/fhd

war super gut richtig trocken, sagmal danny wollt ihr nicht demnächst mal wieder ein rennen veranstalten?


----------



## stylo (6. September 2012)

oh gott,wasn hier los???
na da wurde ja wieder eine Lawine losgetreten


----------



## Danny-128 (6. September 2012)

Wenn alles mit der Anmeldung ist durch dann ja , dann bekommt jeder Bescheid keine Sorge.


----------



## MTWTFSS (6. September 2012)

yippieh! hahaha am Wochenende jemand von euch unterwegs? war bissl trostlos da heute so ganz allein.


----------



## Danny-128 (6. September 2012)

ich bin da am sonntag


----------



## MTWTFSS (6. September 2012)

ok Sonntag dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (6. September 2012)

Cool , kommst du früh oder erst am Nachmittag?


----------



## MTWTFSS (6. September 2012)

denke früh also vormittags schon.

edit sagt: kann Sonntag leider doch nicht werde nun morgen rumkommen hats heute doll geregnet bei euch? wenn ja Wechsel ich nochmal reifen bevors losgeht.


----------



## Lars-123 (8. September 2012)

wer ist denn morgen so in malente von euch süssen?


----------



## schoko404 (8. September 2012)

Schulenberg bei geilo Wetter gerockt heute! 
Den Thale-Jungs viel Spaß morgen...
@Daniel: du bekommst noch einen Schlauch von mir!
@Lutz: du bekommst auch noch einen Schlauch von mir!
@Lars: Morgen ist Malente dran!


----------



## Whiplash01 (9. September 2012)

@ Hauke: nehm Ersatzschläuche mit!


----------



## Danny-128 (9. September 2012)

Oder Kauf dir vernünftige Reifen !


----------



## Whiplash01 (9. September 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Oder Kauf dir vernünftige Reifen !



Sag nix gegen den Baron, das ist Majestätsbeleidigung!


----------



## Danny-128 (9. September 2012)

Naja ist halt wie die Queen aus England , alt und schrumpelig ! Geht nix mehr


----------



## weng (10. September 2012)

Danke Hauke, spass hatten wir ohne ende bei 30 grad im schatten, auch bei uns haben es einige schläuche nicht überlebt


----------



## SPEE (10. September 2012)

Hier was von der DirtRanch Jungs...  

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/23585

Bitte mal liken  

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (10. September 2012)

yeeehaaa patrick hats fertig bekommen :lol

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/23614


----------



## Danny-128 (12. September 2012)

Leute macht euch mal Gedanken für ein Logo des Vereins was man auf der internetseite hinterlegen kann oder auf schreiben oder oder ....


----------



## fiddel (12. September 2012)

was soll den da stehen genau!!!
dann kann in der spätschicht mal den stift anspitzen...


----------



## Heartsfear (12. September 2012)

Genau, wat soll denn da druff, dann kann ich mich auch mal ransetzen


----------



## fiddel (14. September 2012)

so wie schauts aus morgen oder sonntag in malente??
logo is fertig, bring ich dann mit muss nurnoch jmd. digitalisieren  hab nur ne bleistift zeichnung


----------



## MTWTFSS (14. September 2012)

selbe frage ich würde beide tage kommen oder nur Sonntag. wer´s so am start?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. September 2012)

Wie wird das Wetter Sonntag ...Oh, Hafjell WC am Sonntag


----------



## Danny-128 (14. September 2012)

Matschig


----------



## christophersch (14. September 2012)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> Wie wird das Wetter Sonntag ...Oh, Hafjell WC am Sonntag



Ich meine gehört zu haben, dass morgen schon die finals sind..
heute war ja auch schon quali...

oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (14. September 2012)

jup morgen is [email protected] alle die mit in hafjell waren: AAAAALTER habt ihr auf den helmcam aufnahmen gesehen wie die über das scheiß steinfeld büdeln??? oder den kack riesen stein mit der mega wurzel vor der holzbrücke ziemlich am anfang  mal abgesehen das die beim zweiten eingang von expressen den einstieg doublen ...nur krank!!!


----------



## stylo (14. September 2012)

also ich werde morgen vielleicht auch da sein


----------



## MTWTFSS (15. September 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Matschig




gefällt mir, bis Sonntag Jungs!

edit: morgen Solls Wetter ja recht ok werden, hats gestern doll geregnet bei euch bzw weiß jemand wie nass/schlammig es heute ist? damit ich mir die richtig reifen für morgen raufpacken kann.


----------



## Lars-123 (15. September 2012)

Wer ist denn morgen in Malente zum Biken. Ich hätte mal wieder richtig bock, hoffe ich schaffe es morgen mal vorbei zukommen.


----------



## MTWTFSS (15. September 2012)

ich bin morgen aufjedenfall da, weiß nur leider nicht ob mit normalen oder schlammreifen hat jetzt irgendjemand nen plan obs matschig ist oder nicht?


----------



## Danny-128 (15. September 2012)

trocken leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (15. September 2012)

also Strecke ist richtig guter griffig,lass die normalen Reifen drauf,brauchst keine Schlammreifen


----------



## MTWTFSS (15. September 2012)

yeahi dann muss ich keine reifen wechseln haha. bist morgen auch da danny?


----------



## Danny-128 (15. September 2012)




----------



## Lars-123 (16. September 2012)

Wenn noch einer ein Schweißgerät braucht, ich biete meins zum Verkauf an.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schweisgerat-Gude-Mig-190-kombi-/160884319073?pt=Schwei%C3%9F_L%C3%B6ttechnik&hash=item257573e361


----------



## Danny-128 (16. September 2012)

Junge das aber teuer ! 

Wo warst du heute


----------



## Lars-123 (16. September 2012)

nix teuer das ist ein gutes angebot und ist verhandelbar. Meine akkus sind alle und bin einfach nur noch fertig momentan


----------



## Danny-128 (16. September 2012)

Dann lass mal die Finger von Birte ! Dann kannst auch wieder Biken


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. September 2012)

Waaaaat, war der S..... heute wieder nicht da!!!


----------



## fiddel (18. September 2012)

donnerstag jmd. da?


----------



## Lars-123 (18. September 2012)

Wann willst du denn da sein am Donnerstag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (18. September 2012)

IHr homos geht ma arbeiten


----------



## Lars-123 (18. September 2012)

geh mal selber arbeiten und häng nicht immer bei ibc und facbook rum


----------



## fiddel (18. September 2012)

wenn dann so gegen mittag würd ich sagen...
würd dann frei machen!


----------



## Lars-123 (18. September 2012)

Ich muß halt nachmittags irgendwann los zur Schule, denke spätestens um halb 3. Ich würde halt früher da sein so hab 10uhr damit es sich lohnt


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (20. September 2012)

Ey homos! Machen wir dieses Jahr wieder ein Saisonabschluss in Winterberg/Willingen?
Wär hätte überhaupt Interesse und Zeit? Winterberg macht ja immer so Ende Oktober/ Anfang November zu!


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. September 2012)

Ich fühl mich zwar nicht angesprochen , bin aber auf jeden Fall dabei (sofern kein Schnee liegt).


----------



## schoko404 (20. September 2012)

klar...geht wieder los...mit party im schnitzelblitz!


----------



## Danny-128 (20. September 2012)

Bin da


----------



## trafko (20. September 2012)

da sind we dabei das wird prihimaaaaa...viva...homonia!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (20. September 2012)

dabei.


----------



## Danny-128 (20. September 2012)

Patrick sicher ? Du weißt was auf der letzten Party passiert ist.


----------



## weng (20. September 2012)

bin dabei, und patrick muss mit der kann denn wieder bier holen...


----------



## Mr.Nox (20. September 2012)

Hallo Malentianer...
veranstaltet ihr dieses Jahr eigentlich wieder ein Rennen oder hab ich das schon längst verpasst?
LG aus Hamburg


----------



## Danny-128 (20. September 2012)

Das ist gerade in der mache kleinen Moment noch! 


Hier mal die krasseste Enduro Fahrt der Welt 
http://vurboffroad.com/theatre/mitch-harper-404shots/526/


----------



## stylo (20. September 2012)

schönes ding oder danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (20. September 2012)

Ja Hammer wie der fährt , quasi so wie ich.


----------



## stylo (20. September 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ja Hammer wie der fährt , quasi so wie ich.



ähm warte mal,ich überleg mal kurz.......



























......DAS KANNST DIR VOLL ABSCHMINKEN


----------



## Danny-128 (20. September 2012)

Waaaaaaaaaas? Aber sowas von , hätte er ne ktm unterm hintern würde er noch mehr abgehen.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. September 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orKqlk202KA"]Hercules Prima 2S Mofa fahren - YouTube[/nomedia]

Bin wohl auch dabei und hier den Danny heimlich beim Training


----------



## stylo (21. September 2012)

sehr gut Marc 


habt ihr schon nen genaues Datum zwecks saisonabschluss,hätte nämlich auch bock drauf,weil das we am 20ten bin ich schon verplant


----------



## schoko404 (21. September 2012)

ich würde sagen am 27./ 28.10 oder wie?


----------



## Danny-128 (21. September 2012)

Oder später wenn der Park zu macht.


----------



## ime1980 (21. September 2012)

Hey Jungens, bin morgen in Schulenberg. Ist da noch wer anzutreffen?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. September 2012)

Ich habe noch eine 10 Punkte Karte, wo noch 5 Punkte/Fahrten drauf sind vom Wurmberg! Karte läuft leider Ende des Monats ab!

Also wer fährt nochmal nach Braunlage und möchte die Karte haben?


----------



## christophersch (21. September 2012)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine 10 Punkte Karte, wo noch 5 Punkte/Fahrten drauf sind vom Wurmberg! Karte läuft leider Ende des Monats ab!
> 
> Also wer fährt nochmal nach Braunlage und möchte die Karte haben?



Oh. Evtl kommen wir ins Geschäft. Ich wollte nächste Woche den Alex besuchen...
Was magste dafür noch haben. Und wie sind überhaupt die Tickenpreise in Braunlage?

Cheers
-Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (21. September 2012)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine 10 Punkte Karte, wo noch 5 Punkte/Fahrten drauf sind vom *Wurmberg!* Karte läuft leider Ende des Monats ab!
> 
> Also wer fährt nochmal nach *Braunlage* und möchte die Karte haben?



Wurmberg!? Braunlage!?  Ich würde sie nehmen, wenn du noch 20 Euronen drauf packst.


----------



## Danny-128 (21. September 2012)

Und ein Cc Bike obendrein


----------



## Lars-123 (21. September 2012)

Morgen jemand da!!!


----------



## trafko (22. September 2012)

christopher hast de nächste woche auch unter der woche zeit... denn würd ich mitkommen ...


----------



## fiddel (24. September 2012)

ich hab nochmal genau das selbe angebot wie nols! eine braunlage karte läuft am gleichen tag ab und sind genau so viele fahrten drauf!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. September 2012)

...habe noch eine 10er Karte für Malente, würde sie für 20 hergeben


----------



## Whiplash01 (24. September 2012)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> ...habe noch eine 10er Karte für Malente, würde sie für 20 hergeben



Du VERRÄTER!!  Ne Malenter 10er Karte würde ich für kein Geld der Welt hergeben!


----------



## fatal_error (24. September 2012)

vielen dank an alle die mir gestern die Strecke erklärt und gezeigt haben 

Hat echt richtig bock gemacht!!!

Jetzt unter der Woche nach Feierabend noch mal jemand vor Ort  ?


----------



## Whiplash01 (24. September 2012)

ja, morgen Nachmittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (25. September 2012)

Hier, ungefähr so klang es in der schweiz morgens bei marc im zelt...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qfao7SRQPLM&feature=player_embedded"]Nilpferd Action - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Whiplash01 (25. September 2012)

Alter! 

Wie dat Viech dann mit dem Schwanz die Kacke auseinanderwedelt is ja echt übel!


----------



## Danny-128 (25. September 2012)

Wie Marc halt


----------



## stylo (25. September 2012)

weng schrieb:


> Hier, ungefähr so klang es in der schweiz morgens bei marc im zelt...
> 
> Nilpferd Action - YouTube


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. September 2012)

weng schrieb:


> Hier, ungefähr so klang es in der schweiz morgens bei marc im zelt...



 gar nicht!


----------



## Danny-128 (25. September 2012)

Und wie , ich bin Zeuge !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. September 2012)

Das muss irgendein Bär gewesen sein, der morgens bei uns vorbeigelaufen ist.


----------



## Danny-128 (25. September 2012)

Ja oder der yeti den wir im Wald gesehen haben hat bei dir im Zelt Å«bernachtet.


----------



## Lars-123 (26. September 2012)

*Ist morgen oder am Freitag jemand in Malente zum Biken ?
*


----------



## Whiplash01 (26. September 2012)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> *Ist morgen oder am Freitag jemand in Malente zum Biken ?
> *



Könnte was am Freitag werden, lass uns morgen mal telenieren.


----------



## Timmö__ (29. September 2012)

Yeah, soviel zum Thema für immer gebannt. Da bin ich wieder 
Für die Jungs in Thale wünsche ich viel Erfolg


----------



## Danny-128 (29. September 2012)

Wieso gebannt ? Weswegen


----------



## Timmö__ (30. September 2012)

Angeblicher Betrugsversuch im Bikemarkt.. befragt wurde allerdings nur der Käufer. Sehr kurioser Fall.


----------



## Danny-128 (30. September 2012)

Äh okay , dann scheint ja alles gut ausgegangen zu sein !


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Oktober 2012)

So Dirk und meine Wenigkeit sind am 3.10 im Harz auf Endurotour , wer Bock kann sich anschließen und sehen was der Tag so bringt. 
Morgens hin abends zurück.


----------



## schoko404 (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe letzte Woche im unterfränkischen Würzburg meine Endurotour absolviert und bin mit dem Thema erstmal durch!!! Ohne Lift bringt mich auf die Hügel nichts mehr hoch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (1. Oktober 2012)

Zu wenig trainingn Hauke , das kommt mit der zeit. Außerdem falsche Rad gehabt 

Ach ja Kosh könntest du mir noch sagen wo es los geht von torfhaus aus?


----------



## Lars-123 (1. Oktober 2012)

Wer hat denn noch in der Woche zeit für den Harz aber Bikepark?


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Oktober 2012)

Langweilig


----------



## weng (2. Oktober 2012)

Moinsen, ich bin raus am Mittwoch  wär gern mitgekommen   aber euch viel spass...


----------



## Lars-123 (2. Oktober 2012)

So ich biete meine Opel zum Vekauf an.
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/opel-kadett-d-1-2s-bj-1979/80396399-216-628


----------



## Whiplash01 (2. Oktober 2012)

Glückwunsch an alle Thale Heizer! 

Vor allem an Cris für seinen 4. Platz bei den "alten Säcken" und der wohl besten "Nord" Zeit.


----------



## MTWTFSS (2. Oktober 2012)

Mittwoch jemand da?


----------



## fatal_error (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich wollte Mittwoch morgens hin 
Hoffe Wetter passt.
Das letzte (erste) Mal fahren hat mich total "angefixt"


----------



## Lars-123 (2. Oktober 2012)

Vekaufe wegen Hobbyaufgabe auch diese sachen hier:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...n-motorbruecke-motorstaender/80452518-223-628


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (2. Oktober 2012)

@Lars-123: Schade um das Hobby, womit willst Du dann noch Deine Frauen aus dem Bett bekommen?


----------



## Lars-123 (2. Oktober 2012)

ach einfach drinnen lassen, muß ja keiner sehen mit wem man im bett ist


----------



## pollgass (2. Oktober 2012)

http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/malente/DE0006644.html

Wetter sieht nicht schlecht aus...n BISSCHEN Regen, aber das schadet ja nicht. Also wer ist Morgen am Start? Wollte gegen Morgen aus HH losfahren.


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Oktober 2012)

So Harz überstanden , mächtig Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln aber das macht ein nur noch härter.
Ach ja Kosh das mit dem gelben Brink ist nicht so ne tolle Route , voll lang und steil gewesen. 
Naja dafür sind wir auf den Brocken hoch geradelt. Check


----------



## ime1980 (5. Oktober 2012)

Yo Klasse... Sach das nächste Mal wieder Bescheid. Bin dann mit von der Party.

BTW. 
Hat wer Bock Sonntag nach Schube?


----------



## pollgass (5. Oktober 2012)

So, war Mittwoch da und bin echt mal platt was alles geschehen ist! Die neue DH Strecke ist richig gut gelungen! Danke an die Erbauer. Wäre auch gerne bereit dem Verein beizutreten! Wenn einer von Euch der Gründer der FB Gruppe ist: Habe mal angefragt ob ich hinzustoßen darf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (5. Oktober 2012)

Gehe doch auf die Internetseite North-Short.de , da wird dir geholfen und da findest du auch die Satzung.
Gib mir sonst deine Email Adresse dann schicke ich dir ein Beitrittsformular zu.


----------



## toddy2017 (5. Oktober 2012)

eyyy das ist voll langweilig ohne bike!!
deshalb spam ich hier jetzt alles zu...
spam, spam, spam ,spam, spam, spam, spam, spam...
so fühle mich schon viel besser..


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Oktober 2012)

Toddy du bist feritich , junge hol dir mal wieder was zum Biken !


----------



## toddy2017 (5. Oktober 2012)

das passiert mit einem, wenn man nicht mehr shredden kann, ich bin reif für die klapse!! 
selbst mein psychiater will mir nicht mehr helfen! er sagt ich sei zu aggressiv.. 
wird wohl leider frühestens zum nächsten sommer was, wenn überhaupt


----------



## toddy2017 (5. Oktober 2012)

toddy2017 schrieb:


> das passiert mit einem, wenn man nicht mehr shredden kann, ich bin reif für die klapse!!
> selbst mein psychiater will mir nicht mehr helfen! er sagt ich sei zu aggressiv..
> wird wohl leider frühestens zum nächsten sommer was, wenn überhaupt




edit: vielleicht leiht mir basti seins mal, er hat das komplett neu aufgebaut als er den neuen rahmen bekommen hat und die mühle hat seit dem nur asphalt unter den reifen gehabt... eine schande!!!

2ter edit: ich bin wirklich durch, da hab ich mich doch selbst zitiert..


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt  

Also ich als Hobby Psychologe würde meinen du solltest mehr Rad fahren ! Und weniger depressiv sein , mehr frische Luft mit einem Rad das vorne und hinten min. 180 mm federweg hat solltest du deinen Alltagsstreß loswerden.

Rezept für den nächsten Radladen stellt unser Kassenwart aus


----------



## toddy2017 (5. Oktober 2012)

also der herr kassenwart, ich hätte da gern ein rezept über einen 180mm freerider ohne zuzahlung..


----------



## stylo (6. Oktober 2012)

wer von euch kaputten Typen will morgen in malle radeln gehen??


----------



## Lars-123 (6. Oktober 2012)

wenn das wetter so bleibt wäre ich dabei


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Oktober 2012)

Toddy schon mal nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (6. Oktober 2012)

Der arme Toddy


----------



## Whiplash01 (6. Oktober 2012)

Micha wollte auch kommen.


----------



## stylo (6. Oktober 2012)

@Lars....scheiss aufs Wetter,Klamotten kann man waschen 

ab raus männers,ob Regen oder Sonnenschein


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Oktober 2012)

Waaas ? Dirk was mit dir los , nochmal Brocken rocken ?


----------



## stylo (6. Oktober 2012)

klar auf jeden Fall,der brocken ruft.wann??


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Oktober 2012)

Morgen äh heute


----------



## stylo (7. Oktober 2012)

hau ab,nen bissl längere Pause kannst uns ja gönnen


----------



## toddy2017 (7. Oktober 2012)

jetzt spielt ihr auch noch mit meinen gefühlen.. 



Danny-128 schrieb:


> Toddy schon mal nicht


----------



## weng (13. Oktober 2012)

Moinsen, wer kommt denn morgen alles, Fiddel und ich werden kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (13. Oktober 2012)

ich denke ich werde heute da sein haha.


----------



## ime1980 (13. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht noch heute. Morgen wird der Harz gerockt.


----------



## weng (15. Oktober 2012)

So, wie Hauke schon erwähnt het machen wir am 3-4 November Saisonabschluss in Winterberg und Willingen. Frithjof und ich wollen schon am Freitag abend los, damit wir uns die Fahrerei am Samstag sparen, pennen tun wir im Schnitzelblitz.
Wer ist jetzt eigentlich alles dabei...???


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. Oktober 2012)

ich ich ich....


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. Oktober 2012)

... heute angekommen.


----------



## stylo (15. Oktober 2012)

lutze was ist das denn???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (15. Oktober 2012)

what the hell  hättest aber nich unter dem foto schreiben sollen das es nich deins is  achso...icke und vanessa wahrscheinlich auch am start!


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Oktober 2012)

Könnte ein Zerodee sein


----------



## ime1980 (15. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch am Start. Mein Bro ist wahrscheinlich auch dabei.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (16. Oktober 2012)

Würde wohl  am 3.11 kommen für einen Tag.


----------



## weng (16. Oktober 2012)

Where the Trails Ends... Der Film... Wer ihn haben möchte soll es Bitte schnell sagen, kann ihn noch heute bestellen , wird dann nächste Woche ausgeliefert. 
 Achso der Preis unglaubliche 25,-


----------



## Mr_Banyan (16. Oktober 2012)

Kaufst Du Dir den Film Chris? Dann kann ich ihn mir ausleihen


----------



## schoko404 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin natürlich auch dabei zum Saisonabschluss. Und den Film leihe ich mir dann von Marc aus!!


----------



## weng (16. Oktober 2012)

Ihr kommt beide in die Hölle...


----------



## stylo (16. Oktober 2012)

also ich wäre auch dabei beim Abschluss


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Oktober 2012)

25â¬ fÃ¼r so ein Kack Film  
FÃ¼r umme wÃ¼rd ich den nicht nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (16. Oktober 2012)

Danny hat schon wieder nur rumzumeckern


----------



## fatal_error (18. Oktober 2012)

Ist morgen jemand da??


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Oktober 2012)

nee aber arbeiten ! wollen wir tauschen ?


----------



## fatal_error (18. Oktober 2012)

Hab morgen Urlaub also tauschen nein Danke


----------



## weng (19. Oktober 2012)

Für alle die mit zum Saisonabschluss kommen, das Schnitzelblitz ist ausgebucht.
Sport Import feiert da wohl irgentwas...


----------



## fiddel (19. Oktober 2012)

*******  hab mich schon so gefreut! 

kennt jmd da auf der ecke ne gute pension?


----------



## weng (19. Oktober 2012)

Bin schon am suchen...


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ja Pension Büs de Vw  

Oder da wo Keule durchgedreht ist


----------



## ime1980 (19. Oktober 2012)

Büs de Vw!!! Erstklassige Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (19. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag jemand da?


----------



## weng (20. Oktober 2012)

Was ist denn nun morgen wer fährt wo hin, macht ma ansagen...???


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin evtl. Da abhängig vom Geburtstag


----------



## stylo (20. Oktober 2012)

oh Gott ich glaube das wird nix morgen


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Oktober 2012)

Das Wetter ist so gut, aber wird bei mir leider nix morgen.


----------



## fatal_error (20. Oktober 2012)

War richtig geil heute 

Kleiner Ausrutscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (20. Oktober 2012)

Dir ist  ja nichts passiert oder ? Der arme Helm


----------



## MTWTFSS (20. Oktober 2012)

so ich bin morgen definitiv da.


----------



## fatal_error (20. Oktober 2012)

Alles gut nix passiert


----------



## weng (20. Oktober 2012)

Joo ich komm morgen auch


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube, ich komm heute abend schon...


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Oktober 2012)

Lutz du Schwein !


----------



## seamonkey (22. Oktober 2012)

weng schrieb:


> So, wie Hauke schon erwähnt het machen wir am 3-4 November Saisonabschluss in Winterberg und Willingen. Frithjof und ich wollen schon am Freitag abend los, damit wir uns die Fahrerei am Samstag sparen, pennen tun wir im Schnitzelblitz.
> Wer ist jetzt eigentlich alles dabei...???




Yoo, ich bin auch dabei!!


----------



## Lars-123 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich will dieses Jahr mal wieder eine kleine Bikerweihnachtsfeier schmeissen mit lecker Glühwein und Buffet usw. Ich brauch mal ein paar vorschläge wann die Feier stattfinden soll und wann die meisten Zeit haben im November oder Dezember.


----------



## stylo (22. Oktober 2012)

sehr geil Lars,ich bin dabei.kommst du mit am 3.-4.?
also am 8.12. könnte ich nicht,sonst wäre es mir egal


----------



## Mr_Banyan (22. Oktober 2012)

Saubär würde kommen. Datum ist erstmal wurscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sannihh (23. Oktober 2012)

15./16. Dezember ))


----------



## fiddel (23. Oktober 2012)

lars denk mal wieder nur ans heben hop = )


----------



## Lars-123 (23. Oktober 2012)

Na klar fiddel was denn sonst ;-). Den 15 Dezember finde ich auch nicht schlecht und würde ich erstmal festhalten.

Hier nochmal mein Opel Kadett bei ebay
http://www.ebay.de/itm/160906219435?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Whiplash01 (23. Oktober 2012)

15.er passt


----------



## weng (23. Oktober 2012)

Jep 15. is juttt wa


----------



## fiddel (23. Oktober 2012)

puha am 14 bin ich bei KREATOR, MORBID ANGEL, NILE und FUELED BY FIRE auf konzert huihuihui

also passt der 15. = )


----------



## Lars-123 (23. Oktober 2012)

Du bist js noch jung Fiddel, kannst es ja ab


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Oktober 2012)

auf www.North-Short.de bekommt ihr einen Mitgliedsantrag für unseren Verein , für all die jenigen die noch nicht Mitglied sind oder die , die es verpennt haben.

Sind noch viele Plätze frei


----------



## fatal_error (25. Oktober 2012)

Wollte gerade den Mitgliedsantrag ausfüllen. 

Was soll denn bei dem Punkt "Mitgliedschaft:" hin  ?
Bzw. was für Posten sind noch offen oder müssen belegt werden? 
Beim Strecken bauen-/umbauen oder so bin ich gerne behilflich. 

Geht der Antrag dann an die unten angegebene Adresse!? 

Sa. jemand da  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (25. Oktober 2012)

Aktives oder nicht aktives Mitglied ! Aber da du ja selber schon sagst du willst mit anfassen und helfen stellt sich die frage ja nicht  

Ich bin Samstag nicht vor Ort.

Trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## fiddel (26. Oktober 2012)

danny du zählst dann also zu den nicht aktiven?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (26. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Danny-128 (26. Oktober 2012)

So sieht's aus !


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Oktober 2012)

http://youtu.be/1M-zSJrx5mk


----------



## stylo (27. Oktober 2012)

so wer isn nun nächstes we alles dabei beim Saisonabschluss??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich


----------



## stylo (27. Oktober 2012)

@danny....damke


----------



## Timmö__ (28. Oktober 2012)

Falls jemand Interesse hat... auch mich weinen zu sehen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/61930-giant-bicycles-giant-glory-02-2012-gr-s-custom-aufbau


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Oktober 2012)

Da ist nix zu sehen. Willst dein Bike loswerden ?


----------



## Timmö__ (28. Oktober 2012)

Ja, werde aus gesundheitlichen Gründen erstmal nicht mehr biken können.. für locker ein Jahr. Und da kann ich die Kohle schon gebrauchen. Auch wenn es mir das Herz irgendwo zerreißt.


----------



## Lars-123 (28. Oktober 2012)

biete meinen einser cabrio bei ebay kleinanzeigen an.
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/vw-golf-1-cabrio/84426718-216-13734


----------



## fiddel (29. Oktober 2012)

einser cabrio will doch keiner haben  

hab noch einen platz frei für den saisonabschluss!


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Oktober 2012)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/103199314575209290050/albums/5804822141387385265/5804826742053946194?hl=de


----------



## weng (30. Oktober 2012)

Herrlich, muskelkater wie sau aber geiles we. und das nächste steht schon vor der tür...


----------



## fiddel (31. Oktober 2012)

wer isn jetzt überhaupt dabei hat da jmd. nen überblick?

friedel
danny
cris
tobi
axel
dirk
lutz
??????...weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (31. Oktober 2012)

haui s


----------



## Danny-128 (1. November 2012)

Dirk "Elvis ich weiß nicht genau" K. ist auch dabei !


----------



## stylo (1. November 2012)

na logen is er dabei.hab dir schon gevoxt homo


----------



## Danny-128 (1. November 2012)

Schon gehört ! Geht los um 4:30 oder 5:00 Uhr bei mir vor der Tür. 
Kannst natürlich auch Freitag Abend kommen und hier schlafen.


----------



## stylo (1. November 2012)

werd dich morgen dann nochmal anrufen,werde sehen wann ich zu dir komme,weiß noch nicht genau


----------



## Danny-128 (1. November 2012)

mach das !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (2. November 2012)

Kann leider nicht

Erstes Jahr das ich es nicht schaffe nach WiBe...Wünsche Euch viel Spass, bis bald!!


----------



## weng (2. November 2012)

Mann mann mann Marc wat is denn los...???


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. November 2012)

Also ich komme Sonntag nach Willingen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (2. November 2012)

Hat hier einer Bock mit mir am Sonntag Morgen nach Willingen zu fahren?


----------



## Lars-123 (2. November 2012)

Ja ich


----------



## ime1980 (3. November 2012)

Ich will auch mitð


----------



## Whiplash01 (3. November 2012)

... einer geht nur, einer geht nur rein...


----------



## ime1980 (3. November 2012)

Verdammt. Will denn sonst wer nach Willingen?


----------



## stylo (3. November 2012)

@Lars u Lutz.....so männers,kommt ihr nun morgen nach willingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (3. November 2012)

@patrick....los junge zieh durch,komm morgen nach willingen


----------



## Whiplash01 (3. November 2012)

stylo schrieb:


> @Lars u Lutz.....so männers,kommt ihr nun morgen nach willingen?



na kla alta, fahren so um 7.00 rum los!


----------



## Lars-123 (3. November 2012)

na klar kommen wir hin und trinkt nicht soviel


----------



## weng (5. November 2012)

Geiles Wochenende Jungs, war wie immer alles dabei, schneeregen, lachkrämpfe, stürze, schnitzel als vorspeise und als hauptmenü schnitzel, kaputte schlataugen, temperaturen nie über 5 grad, schlafen auf der autobahn wegen einer vollsperrung, achja und rad fahren waren wir auch..............................................


----------



## Mr_Banyan (5. November 2012)

Hört sich nach einem perfekten Wochenende an


----------



## stylo (5. November 2012)

es war ein perfektes wochenende,wetter war auch vollkommen in ordnung...ja u ich wars mitm abgerissenen schaltauge


----------



## Danny-128 (5. November 2012)

Junge weil ihr alle Homos seid , könnt nicht fahren ! 


Mhhhhh Schnitzel mit Schnitzel


----------



## stylo (5. November 2012)

@danny.....du alter homoprollo....mmmmmmmhhh lecker schnitzel,das war echt gut


----------



## MTWTFSS (9. November 2012)

Sonntag jemand in malle unterwegs?


----------



## Danny-128 (9. November 2012)

Vielleicht , mach das ganze mal zeitabhängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (9. November 2012)

Sonntag vormittag/mittag denke so ab 11h werde ich da sein je nachdem wie doll Samstag Abend wird haha


----------



## Danny-128 (9. November 2012)

:d


----------



## Danny-128 (12. November 2012)

Was ist denn hier los ? Teilnahme ist sehr gering hier ! 
Seid ihr alle im Urlaub oder ist bei einigen schon die winterdepression eingetreten ?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (13. November 2012)

Das Zweite


----------



## Whiplash01 (13. November 2012)

Sind alle in Mexico:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qibdNgWU_M&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Down Hill Taxco 2012 recorrido de Mauricio Taka AcuÃ±a y  Brendan Fairclough - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## fiddel (13. November 2012)

lass ma lieber übern sommerurlaub sprechen...vorschläge wo es hingehn könnte?

schottland, norwegen, usw.....?


----------



## Danny-128 (13. November 2012)

Hafjell wa ! Whistler oder so


----------



## weng (13. November 2012)

Hafjell, Drammen usw.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (13. November 2012)

Belgien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (13. November 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Hafjell wa ! Whistler oder so



Whistler!


----------



## Danny-128 (13. November 2012)

Was ist denn in Belgien ? Außer Malmedy und der Nissan DH Cup Strecke nicht viel oder ? 
Dazu noch nicht mal ein Lift. Dann lieber Malente


----------



## ime1980 (13. November 2012)

Es gibt Schokoladeð 
Neben Malmedy gibt's da noch andere coolere Stecken in Belgien. Aber in der Regel schieben oder selber shutteln.


----------



## Danny-128 (13. November 2012)

Ja namur und houffalize oder ? 

Aber immer noch keinen Lift.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (13. November 2012)

Habe nur davon gehört, aber ohne Lift ist es natürlich kacka

Ösiland, Tschechien, Schweiz, Scottland, Norway


----------



## fiddel (14. November 2012)

ich hab keine vorstellung wie teuer whistler ist...hat da jmd n plan?
nach osteuropa (polen,tschechien usw.) sind glaub nicht so viele gefahren bis jetzt... zumin findet man nich sooo viel...aber günstig 
sommerurlaub ohne lift nieeeemals! also ist belgien wohl raus.

bleibt wohl fast nur: frithjof wo sind wir??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (14. November 2012)

naaaja Spicak (tschechien) schaut ja garnich schlecht aus dann könnt man über geiskopf und ochsenkopf fahren....


----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. November 2012)

Ja und Whistler würde ich min. 2000 rechnen


----------



## Danny-128 (14. November 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht ! 
Nachher fahren wir noch nach teterow 
Wer von euch war schon mal in todtnau? Oder Chur oder New Zealand ?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. November 2012)

Ich nicht...


----------



## weng (14. November 2012)

Hm warte kurz............................neeeee ich auch nicht....


----------



## christophersch (14. November 2012)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> Ja und Whistler würde ich min. 2000 rechnen



nicht unbedingt. Flüge bekommst man teilweise für 650 + 70 fürs Bike und 40 fürn Shuttle von VIA nach Whistler Village. Wenn ihr zu viert oder mehr seid, bekommt man da auch recht günstig Apartments. Einfach mal auf Craiglist gucken. Der Park kostet 500 Dollar im Saisonticket. Essen/Trinken etc. ist aber mehr als hier.

Man sollte sich aber 3 Wochen gönnen. Und nicht unbedingt ganz am Anfang der Whistler Saison


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (14. November 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt. Flüge bekommst man teilweise für 650 + 70 fürs Bike und 40 fürn Shuttle von VIA nach Whistler Village. Wenn ihr zu viert oder mehr seid, bekommt man da auch recht günstig Apartments. Einfach mal auf Craiglist gucken. Der Park kostet 500 Dollar im Saisonticket. Essen/Trinken etc. ist aber mehr als hier.
> 
> Man sollte sich aber 3 Wochen gönnen. Und nicht unbedingt ganz am Anfang der Whistler Saison



Du hast BIER vergessen! Also doch eher in Richtung 2000


----------



## fiddel (14. November 2012)




----------



## christophersch (14. November 2012)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Du hast BIER vergessen! Also doch eher in Richtung 2000



Mist, ganz vergessen. Und zu allem Übel ist dies auch noch unverschämt teuer drüben. Da zahlste für einen Krug (ca. 1,3 Liter) schnell mal 20$ + Tip


----------



## trafko (14. November 2012)

ach so viel hab ich in schweden auch fürn sixer bezahlt von dem ich nur zwei dosen getrunken hab und der rest den weg des ungewissen gegangen is ^^

btw: ich bin für hafjell again  auf whistler müsst ich nochmal n jahr sparen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (15. November 2012)

könnt mich auch für hafjell begeistern!!! mit drammen und oppdal


----------



## weng (15. November 2012)

hafjell, drammen oppdal und dieses hemse-bremse-demsedal oder wie das auch immer heist


----------



## fiddel (15. November 2012)

huihuihui


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. November 2012)

...oder in D bleiben...sparen und nächstes Jahr Kanada bzw. 2014!


----------



## fiddel (15. November 2012)

nur das d land fast so teuer ist wie no.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. November 2012)

hmm...glaube ich setze es für mich mal als Ziel für 2014


----------



## Danny-128 (15. November 2012)

Das du 2014 spargelessen gehst ?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. November 2012)

Das auch


----------



## Lars-123 (15. November 2012)

Ich bin auch für Norwegens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ime1980 (15. November 2012)

Noch haben wir Saison... Wer macht Saisonabschluss in Schube mit?


----------



## Danny-128 (15. November 2012)

Niemals nicht , bei dem Lift !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. November 2012)

Du Mu...i


----------



## Danny-128 (15. November 2012)

Homo !


----------



## Danny-128 (15. November 2012)

Du warst ja nicht mal bei unserem Abschluss dabei


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. November 2012)

Hast recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ime1980 (16. November 2012)

War ne höhere Macht im Spiel:-( der Wille war da.


----------



## fiddel (16. November 2012)

ich nicht hab die nächsten 3 wochen keine zeit...danach haben die sicherlich schon zu


----------



## Danny-128 (16. November 2012)

Fiddel für dich machen die wieder auf !


----------



## HamburgerBerg (18. November 2012)

also Eure Vids von "No Way in Norway" und konsorten sind geil, da möchte ich auch ma hin ... Schweden soll ja auch sooo edel sein, ich hoff dass ich 2013 da auch sein kann 

und da die offizielle Saison rum is, muss man die inoffizielle Saison eröffnen - wie sieht es aus, an Euren Trails in Malente kann man doch eigentlich immer fahren, hm? ich bin da am über legen ob ich eines der kommenden freien Tage mal hoch zu Euch komm ...  aber noch is mein Auto an Bruder verliehen und allein geht das somit nicht ^^
hab zB im Dez. auch eine Woche Urlaub ... vllt da?

ich meld mich noch ma, bis dennsen Leute 

tschüüüß


----------



## schoko404 (20. November 2012)

Hallo HamburgerBerg,
unsere Trails in Malente sind das ganze Jahr über geöffnet. Seit Mitte diesen Jahres dienen sie jedoch offiziell als Trainingsgelände für den Verein "North-Short e.V." und dürfen daher aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen nur von Mitgliedern des Vereins genutzt werden.
Selbstverständlich kannst du dir die Strecken mal ansehen kommen und auch mal "abrollen". Sollten sie dir so sehr gefallen, das du sie häufiger nutzen möchtest, dann würde ich dich bitten, auf unserer Homepage www.north-short.de einen Mitgliedsantrag auszufüllen und uns zuzuschicken, damit auch du künftig dort abgesichert bist.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (21. November 2012)

das klingt gut 
dann freu ich mich auf mein Auto zurück zu bekommen und schau, ob sich vorher was ergibt ... mit ner Kollegin oder Christopher (hier aus Hamburg/Wedel/ andere Kollegen)
dat mach ich aber wohl nicht so aus dem Ärmel spontan, würd Euch einfach vorher noch ma Bescheid geben!  Danke schon ma =]



war das viel Bürokratie- und Nervenkraft, dass Ihr das so weit geschafft habt? Chapeau meinerseits ! (ein wenig Neid kann ich nicht leugnen! ein wenig   warum dass immer alles so kompliziert sein muss) 

nun, ich freu mich, Euch hoffentlich bald besuchen zu können


----------



## toddy2017 (21. November 2012)

naaabend, ich komme wieder.. zum nächstem jahr!
hab endlich seit 3wochen wieder n neuen job, das heisst schnell auf ne neue mühle sparen und dann bin ich auch wieder dabei! 
war jetzt auch lange genug ohne bike und ich freu mich schon richtig darauf nächstes jahr auch wieder shredden zu können!


----------



## christophersch (21. November 2012)

Wo du das gerade ansprichst.. Ich habe ein Bergamont Big Air zu verkaufen. Neuer Hauptrahmen (aus 2010) mit MZ 66 aus 07', DHX 5.0 Air, DT Laufradsatz und recht neuen Code Bremsen zu verkaufen. Geht für unter 1000 weg...

Alles weitere auf Anfrage


----------



## seamonkey (24. November 2012)

...ist jemand morgen in male?


----------



## Danny-128 (24. November 2012)

Ne bin in Preetz Ersatzteile holen. Keine Zeit und dann noch Vereins Gedöns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seamonkey (25. November 2012)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ne bin in Preetz Ersatzteile holen. Keine Zeit und dann noch Vereins Gedöns



Schade, werde wohl trotzdem fahren in der Hoffnung das noch jemand dazu stoßt...


----------



## Danny-128 (25. November 2012)

Sie läuft wieder ! 

Cris kannst kaufen , geht auf den ersten kick an


----------



## weng (27. November 2012)

Yeeeehaaa nehm ich


----------



## lars19 (30. November 2012)

Morgen jemand in Malente am start ?


----------



## trafko (7. Dezember 2012)

watt hier los...tote hose? morgen jemand anzutreffen, wollte ne runde mitm bike rodeln


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. Dezember 2012)

...zu kalt...


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Dezember 2012)

Bin arbeiten den ganzen Tag


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. Dezember 2012)

Wann ist nochmal Weihnachtsfeierei?


----------



## christophersch (7. Dezember 2012)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Wann ist nochmal Weihnachtsfeierei?



nächsten Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. Dezember 2012)

Dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## Lars-123 (8. Dezember 2012)

saubär


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. Dezember 2012)

Chris, hättest eeevtl n Platz frei im Auto dass ich mit kann?
ich schreib Dir noch ma ne PM ...

schönen 2. Advent Euch allen !


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Dezember 2012)

Dir auch !


----------



## christophersch (9. Dezember 2012)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Chris, hättest eeevtl n Platz frei im Auto dass ich mit kann?
> ich schreib Dir noch ma ne PM ...
> 
> schönen 2. Advent Euch allen !



aha, jetzt hab ich's 

dir liegt ein Missverständnis vor. Nächsten Samstag wird nicht gefahren. Zumindest nicht von meiner Seite in Malente...

bin evtl. aber am Homespot. Mal gucken.

cheers
_christopher


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Dezember 2012)

Noch 4 mal schlafen dann wird gefeiert ! 

Lars ich hoffe du hast das Rezept für den Punsch wieder gefunden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (11. Dezember 2012)

ja bitte! der schöne Pulverschnee soll - zumindest zu den Feiertagen - auch hier wieder Einkehr finden.
Leute, mein Auto muss ich meinem Bruder noch immer ausleihen, vllt wirds das WE vor XMas was, sonst wohl eher erst nächstes Jahr ...

ich wünsche dennoch besinnliche, fröhliche und angenehme Vorweihnachtstage!


tschüß und bis bald aus Hamburg


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Dezember 2012)

Mach dir bloß kein streß , im Moment kann man in Malente sowieso nicht Biken.
Da alles mit einer schönen Schicht Eis bedeckt ist auf der wiederum Schnee liegt.
Das gibt bloß aua. 

Aber zur Feier kannst doch kommen zu dem dicken Lars


----------



## HamburgerBerg (11. Dezember 2012)

P.S.: Danke, japs, ich mach mir da mal keinen Stress !)

Ich schau ma wann ich erst ma die Möglichkeit hab zu Euch zu kommen und dann, ob dann auch geradelt wird 


Seit dem Schnee war ich hier nur so radeln, das ging aber überall tippitopi, krass dat das bei Euch so abgeht ...

nun, bis demnächst


----------



## MTWTFSS (11. Dezember 2012)

ey danny einfach besen raus und weg mit dem schnee dann taugt das schon. ist jemand nächstes wochenende da? ich bring auch nen besen mit.


----------



## lars19 (12. Dezember 2012)

Schlechte Idee, Schnee is kurz getaut und jetzt wieder gefroren.
Das heißt Eis(  da bringt n besen leider auch nix......


----------



## Lars-123 (14. Dezember 2012)

@danny: der punsch ist schon fast startbereit


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin heute leider raus(krank)


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Dezember 2012)

WR ja klar


----------



## stylo (15. Dezember 2012)

******** ich habs ganz vergessen,kacke


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Dezember 2012)

Jaja vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (16. Dezember 2012)

oder genauso krank wie marc


----------



## stylo (16. Dezember 2012)

ja wirklich vergessen...ja krank in der birne vielleicht


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Dezember 2012)

Lars das war mal wieder spitze , gute Party , viel gelacht und der Glühwein war sehr lekker und reichhaltig.


----------



## christophersch (16. Dezember 2012)

dem kann ich mir nur anschließen!


----------



## Lars-123 (16. Dezember 2012)

saubär ihr woart auch klasse und dank Patrick wissen wir jetzt auch wie man Bier trinkt wenn man es auf kriegt, kopf in nacken


----------



## Lars-123 (16. Dezember 2012)

und danke an cris für das geile videomaterial besser geht es nicht


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Dezember 2012)

Na Lars , trinkst du schon wieder Glühwein ?


----------



## weng (17. Dezember 2012)

Jep, kann ich mich nur anschliessen, war ein sehr gelungener abend, das Essen war wie immer sehr gut und der Aioli dip erst... 
Großen Dank an Birte und Lars


----------



## weng (17. Dezember 2012)

Achso was meint ihr, soll ich den fotofilm hier hochladen oder nicht...???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ja


----------



## Lars-123 (17. Dezember 2012)

und das party video auch


----------



## weng (17. Dezember 2012)

niemals


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. Dezember 2012)

So Leude, hier mal die Wettervorhersage fürs Wochenende.

Es wird WÄRMER!


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Dezember 2012)

Wieso wirst du schwul ?


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. Dezember 2012)

noch lachste...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (17. Dezember 2012)

Oh mein Gott , Lutz ist der Chef der Hölle ! Der Gaylord of the Hell 

Er wird uns alle mit Ymca foltern und wir kommen dann in die Blue oyster Bar


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. Dezember 2012)

Sorry Danny, aber den Gefallen tue ich dir nicht.


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Dezember 2012)

Habe ich ein Glück , bin fein raus aus der Sache !


----------



## HamburgerBerg (18. Dezember 2012)

hammer diese Wetterprognose!!!


----------



## fiddel (18. Dezember 2012)

eeey der ALMÖLI aus ARE is in der neuen 6undzwnzig abgelichtet


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ach Quatsch


----------



## weng (18. Dezember 2012)

Da ist es...

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/25328


----------



## Mr_Banyan (18. Dezember 2012)

Gut gemacht...gefällt


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Dezember 2012)

Also wenn wir erst im August fahren , dann können wir noch an der Maxiavalanche teilnehmen in Åre.

Und noch was wir müssen dann bald wieder Karten kaufen fürs Schiff. Also wann ist Abfahrt? 

http://img.mp30.ch/url-156735453-950417-18122012.html


----------



## fiddel (19. Dezember 2012)

Mir ladde!​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenn meine beiden LRS bis dahin fertig werden(Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl), hätte bock dabei zu sein


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Dezember 2012)

Für welches Rad?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Dezember 2012)

Auf jedenfall eins mit VR 20mm und HR 150mm und bisher immer noch das 303


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Dezember 2012)

Aber warum 2 ? Einer reicht doch oder nicht


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja meine ich doch...einer reicht


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Dezember 2012)

Naja so wie es aussieht will keiner nach Norwegen , außer mir und Marc. 
Dann müssen wir selber planen wann wir fahren. 

Ich sage im August


----------



## fiddel (21. Dezember 2012)

ICH AUCH! wann ist mir egal! august wär auch ganz geil wegen dem maxiavakack


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei! Mir eigentlich auch egal! Klausuren weiß ich erst genau im April, deswegen ist es mir auch egal wann


----------



## fiddel (21. Dezember 2012)

huihuihui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladys-MTB (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich leite das mal von einem Mitglied der FreienRADikalen aus Hannover weiter:

Liebe Freunde des Radsports,
von gestern auf heute Nacht (20.12.2012) sind aus meinem Kellerraum die folgenden Räder gestohlen worden:

Hardtail Wheeler Pro 69 Schwarz blau mit 53 cm Rahmen

Fully Radon Slide 150 9.0 Schwarz mit blauem Hinterbau 20 Zoll 2013er Modell
Die Rahmennummern und evt. Fotos werden nachgeliefert!!

Bitte haltet die Augen auf....


----------



## Lars-123 (22. Dezember 2012)

ich hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, im august wäre ich raus da die ferien nur bis ende juli gehen


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja das ist blöd wir müssen uns da nach der Mehrheit richten.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich wär echt gern dabei in Are und so, aber muss mal sehn wann ein spezieller Lehrgang stattfindet, da muss ich dann in HH sein ... und sonst vor bevor ich mit meinem dann Umzug beschäftigt bin wär das schick, Kraft und Nerven zu Tanken 

frohe Weihnachten und kommt gut ins Neue Jahr, wir haben ja jetzt eine Neue Zeitrechnung, oder?  Laut Wiki könnt die Prognos der Maya aber auch auf den 23.12. bezogen sein ... wer weiß das schon, wann es soweit ist  


tschöö ! ich freu mich schon Eure Trails im Neuen Jahr hoffentlich bald mal rocken zu können!


----------



## fiddel (23. Dezember 2012)

ende august könnten man schon wieder etwas schlechteres wetter bekommen wetter technisch is der jun/jul wohl am besten...


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Dezember 2012)

Schauen wir mal wie das alles klappt , wann der Termin gesetzt wird.

@ hhberg

Du wirst das schon irgendwie hinbekommen !

Auch dir ein frohes Fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (23. Dezember 2012)

über die feiertag nach weinachten zufällig jemand in malente unterwegs?


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ja am 2 Feiertag


----------



## MTWTFSS (23. Dezember 2012)

sprich Mittwoch?


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Dezember 2012)

Jo


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. Dezember 2012)

Frohes Fest Wünsche ich Euch...lasst Euch mit neuen Teilen beschenken Gruss Marc


----------



## stylo (24. Dezember 2012)

wü


----------



## stylo (24. Dezember 2012)

von mir natürlich auch noch frohe weihnachten u viele geschenke...danny bekomme sowieso ne rute


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt 

Frohes Fest euch allen ! Möge der Sack mit dem Sack ordentlich was da lassen.


----------



## MTWTFSS (25. Dezember 2012)

so wer isn jetzt morgen alles da und ab wann?


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Dezember 2012)

Also ich bin da , denke so ab 11 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (25. Dezember 2012)

alright ich zieh mir mal die schlammreifen rauf und bin morgen auch da.


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Dezember 2012)

Und die Schwimmweste nicht vergessen !


----------



## MTWTFSS (25. Dezember 2012)

hahaha ja gibt gerade nur dezente probleme ob ich morgen mobil bin -.-


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Dezember 2012)

Du machst das schon !


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Dezember 2012)

So was ist nun Jonas ? Wenn Du nicht kommst brauch ich auch nicht los , von den anderen Schnarchnasen hat ja keiner die Eier hier was zu schreiben.


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo 

Liest ja eh keiner ! Aber es geht um den Verein ! 


http://www.north-short.de/wp/archive/181


----------



## Whiplash01 (26. Dezember 2012)

...ich habs gelesen, ich habs gelesen...

Fehlen ja echt noch einige, Hauke und du stehen auch nicht auf der Liste. 

Wat für ein Chaos, so wie es aussieht haben einige schon bezahlt, den Antrag aber noch gar nicht gestellt und umgedreht.


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Dezember 2012)

So sieht es aus , ich brauch mich ja nicht selber auf die liste setzen bin doch dabei !


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. Dezember 2012)

Euch allen auch!

Danke Danny, jap, das wird schon =]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saintvsdiabolus (27. Dezember 2012)

Moinsen, habt ihr auch so was wie einen Haftungsausschluß oder ist das bei euch nicht nötig? Wir haben einen Haftungsausschluß für Besucher von unsere Strecken.


----------



## Puky Racer (27. Dezember 2012)

Hey Danny, wie schreibst Du meinen Nachnamen?? Ich fühle mich nicht geliebt. Gruß Daniel


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Dezember 2012)

Wird geändert Sorry !


----------



## Lars-123 (27. Dezember 2012)

Wer ist denn am Wochenende in Malente zum Biken?


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Dezember 2012)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn am Wochenende in Malente zum Biken?



Sündach, aber nur wenns nicht schneit, regnet oder neblig ist, die Sonne scheint und es mind. + 20° hat.


----------



## Puky Racer (27. Dezember 2012)

;-) Dank Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatal_error (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich steh schon mal auf der Liste das ist gut 
Wie läuft das mit dem Bezahlen? 

Ich muss leider noch etwas warten bis ich wieder DH fahren darf  aber besser jetzt als im Sommer.


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Dezember 2012)

fatal_error schrieb:


> Ich steh schon mal auf der Liste das ist gut
> Wie läuft das mit dem Bezahlen?
> 
> Ich muss leider noch etwas warten bis ich wieder DH fahren darf  aber besser jetzt als im Sommer.



Hallo, da hast du zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder du überweist die 50,-  Jahresbeitrag auf folgendes Konto:

North - Short e.V.
BLZ. 230 707 00
Kto.  2551299 00
Verwendungszweck: Vereinsbeitrag

Oder du sendest Danny eine Einzugsermächtigung mit deiner Bankverbindung zu, dann ziehen wir den Beitrag ein.


----------



## fatal_error (27. Dezember 2012)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Hallo, da hast du zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder du überweist die 50,-  Jahresbeitrag auf folgendes Konto:
> 
> North - Short e.V.
> BLZ. 230 707 00
> ...



 Geld ist unterwegs


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Dezember 2012)

fatal_error schrieb:


> Geld ist unterwegs


----------



## lars19 (28. Dezember 2012)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn am Wochenende in Malente zum Biken?




Ich bin am Samstag da und jannik und Sven auch


----------



## trafko (28. Dezember 2012)

bin morgen auch da wenns wetter nich total kacke is!


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Januar 2013)

*Urlaub ! 

Abfahrt am 01.07. - 15.07.2013 !!!! 

Streicht es euch an im Kalender. *


----------



## fiddel (4. Januar 2013)

alles klar


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. Januar 2013)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> *Urlaub !
> 
> Abfahrt am 01.07. - 15.07.2013 !!!!
> 
> Streicht es euch an im Kalender. *



...mach doch...


----------



## fiddel (4. Januar 2013)

hab grad erfahren das ich die dachbox in der zeit nich bekomm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (4. Januar 2013)

Ja mach ich auch  

Und wenn ich allein da rüber fahre , na gut ich weiß ja das Cris und Fiddel mitkommen.

@ Fuddel brauchen wir die bei 3 Mann ?


----------



## fiddel (4. Januar 2013)

ne dann nich


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Januar 2013)

Siehste , wird richtig gut! 

Sonntag Malente ?


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. Januar 2013)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Sonntag Malente ?



machma fodos von de schildärs...


----------



## Lars-123 (4. Januar 2013)

ick binn sontag inn mallente,


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. Januar 2013)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ja mach ich auch
> 
> Und wenn ich allein da rüber fahre , na gut ich weiß ja das Cris und Fiddel mitkommen.



Ich komm auch mit du homo!


----------



## trafko (5. Januar 2013)

bin morgen auch da!!!


----------



## fiddel (5. Januar 2013)

so kinder der juli ist komplett ausgebucht! bin für juni oder august.


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Januar 2013)

Fiddel sagt das ganze um 1 Woche verschieben ! Also nun mal Butter bei de Fische , wir brauchen ein Termin um dei Fähre günstig zu bekommen. Jedesmal das gleiche keiner macht mal klar ne Ansage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. Januar 2013)

Also ich kann immer bzw. nie, weil ich noch keine Klausurtermine weiß! 
Aber bin aufjeden dabei!

Aber im August ist wahrscheinlich wärmer


----------



## Lars-123 (5. Januar 2013)

wie sieht es denn aus ab dem 20 juni bis 4 juli oder so ?


----------



## fiddel (6. Januar 2013)

ich bin für 8.7.-22.7.! 

august würd mir auch passen cris aber wohl nicht da der termin außerhalb der ferien ist. ich bin vom 24.6.-7.7. schon ausgebucht!


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Januar 2013)

Okay das mal ein Wort ! Eingeloggt


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Januar 2013)

Hardy und die Weiber


----------



## Mr_Banyan (7. Januar 2013)

Ach schade, wird wieder nichts. Den Juli kann ich absolut nicht.




fiddel schrieb:


> ich bin für 8.7.-22.7.!
> 
> august würd mir auch passen cris aber wohl nicht da der termin außerhalb der ferien ist. ich bin vom 24.6.-7.7. schon ausgebucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (7. Januar 2013)

@marc deine felge hab ich schon liegen muss ich nurnochma bei cris rumbringen! 
 @danny sind die bremsscheiben in marc laufradtaschen drin? sonst müssen die bei cris in den analen rumfliegen...

also urlaub einreichen????????


----------



## weng (7. Januar 2013)

@fiddel bremsscheiben hab ich hier 
Und zum Urlaub, kann ich nur eins sagen, man bekommt nie alle unter einem Hut aber wir haben jetzt zumindest schon mal einen Termin...


----------



## stylo (7. Januar 2013)

schade kann zu diesem termin auch leider nicht mit,hätte ja mal klappen können


----------



## fiddel (10. Januar 2013)

so kinder wir müssen nun mal einen ausweichtermin finden!!! 

was sagt ihr denn zu:
10.6. - 24.6. (dann sind wir über mittsommernacht da oben ) oder
5.8. - 19.8. 

das sind beides termine außerhalb der ferien! da muss cris mal was zu sagen in wie weit sowas möglich ist! 

ansonsten würde ich mal bitten das die jenigen die sagen passt nicht aber gern mit wollen nen besseren vorschlag machen! wir müssen langsam mal ausm pott kommen!


----------



## weng (10. Januar 2013)

Moinsen @ all, 
bei mir ist es so, wenn ich einen finde, der den laden zu der zeit machen kann, ist mir der Termin egal.
Lars will ja auch mit und der kann nur in den ferien...
Also leute sagt wann ihr könnt und dann setzten wir den termin fest und buchen die fähre...


----------



## Lars-123 (10. Januar 2013)

wie gesagt, ich kann nur in den Ferien und die gehen am 20 juni los.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (10. Januar 2013)

Ich kann nicht in den Ferien, aber damit habe ich mich schon abgefunden. Plant ihr mal wie er könnt und dann kann ich genau sagen, ob ich dazukomme oder nicht.


----------



## fiddel (10. Januar 2013)

okay marc hat sich damit abgefunden und für cris und lars issas in den ferien besser somit denke ich bleibt der 8.7.-22.7. erhalten.

wer ist am *8.7.-22.7.! * dabei? wenn jmd. mit möchte aber dann nicht kann bitte nen besseren vorschlag abgeben.

Einsendeschluss ist der kommende Donnerstag.


----------



## Lars-123 (10. Januar 2013)

ich bin dabei


----------



## goegolo (10. Januar 2013)

Ihr kennt http://www.doodle.com ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (10. Januar 2013)

Kenn ich, aber wir haben jetzt den fiddel


----------



## goegolo (10. Januar 2013)

1.0 oder 2.0 und läuft der stabil?


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Januar 2013)

Fiddel der ist saulangsam , der brauch mal ein update !


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Januar 2013)

Bald gehts wieder los


----------



## Whiplash01 (10. Januar 2013)

Mensch Danny, drückste da grad ein raus?!


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Januar 2013)

Ja , nen kleinen Balotelli


----------



## Whiplash01 (10. Januar 2013)

Ach übrigens, Sonntag bin ich natürlich ane Strecke.


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Januar 2013)

WAAAAAAASSSS , ich auch


----------



## weng (12. Januar 2013)

Moinsen, wer ist denn morgen alles daaaa.... Lars und kommen ffjeden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (12. Januar 2013)

Wer is kommen ?  

Also ffjden


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Januar 2013)

Das Bild finde ich irgendwie geil , weil beide in die Sonne glotzen !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (13. Januar 2013)

Das sieht aus wie


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Januar 2013)

Ja da ist Extra  im Spiel


----------



## stylo (13. Januar 2013)

romantisch ihr homos


----------



## Lars-123 (13. Januar 2013)

was ist denn mit denn anderen fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (13. Januar 2013)

Die Lade ich morgen mal hoch , sind aber nicht so dolle ! Lohnt sich kaum ...


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Januar 2013)

Also wir sind mit im Rennkalender des Cups ! 

Dieses Jahr wird Geil !!!!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. Januar 2013)

Wo?


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Januar 2013)

Hier im Norden ! Berlin und Teterow sowie Neubrandenburg !!!


----------



## fiddel (16. Januar 2013)




----------



## fiddel (21. Januar 2013)

gut so wie es aussieht kommen keine weiteren Termine für den urlaub rein!

also der Termin für den Urlaub ist *8.7.-22.7.!  * 

wer zu der zeit zeit hat und verbindlich dabei ist möge mir bitte ne nachricht schicken damit ich die fähre klarmachen kann! 

bis jetzt dabei: 

nols, cris, danny,lars, friedhelm (wenn dies nicht der fall ist bitte ne ansage machen!)

Norwegäääään2013


----------



## essential (22. Januar 2013)

Moin,

stehen die Termine des North Short Cups schon fest ? 
Ich konnte sie auf der Page nicht finden.

Mfg


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JeYHFi3nKI"]Circle Rut 12 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Januar 2013)

@ Essential ! 

Ja Termine kommen die Tage auf die Seite , da sie bis jetzt nur vorläufig sind.
Aber ein kleinen Augenblick noch geduld.

Und es heißt dann Nordeutscher Downhill Cup 

Teterow , Neubrandenburg , Müggelz , Malente


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (22. Januar 2013)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Circle Rut 12 - YouTube



Wow, der kann mitm Motorrad im Kreis fahren? Hättest du das dazu geschrieben, hätte ich mir das erst gar nicht angeguckt



Danny-128 schrieb:


> @ Essential !
> 
> Ja Termine kommen die Tage auf die Seite , da sie bis jetzt nur vorläufig sind.
> Aber ein kleinen Augenblick noch geduld.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (22. Januar 2013)

Du alter Sack , das verstehst du nicht ! 

Das ist hohe Kusnt


----------



## essential (22. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Info 

Antrag für Vereinsbeitritt über Dich Danny ?


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Januar 2013)

Am bestens auf der HP den Antrag Laden , ausfüllen und dann per Post oder Email an mich schicken ! 
Dann wird das ganze seinen Lauf nehmen. 
Wir sind gerade dabei Mitgliedsausweise zu machen , laut Notar ein muss für alle Mitglieder. 

Also auf Facebook in der Gruppe wird Thomas mal ein paar Logos hochladen über die Ihr dann mal ein Blick werfen solltet und sagen ob sie euch gefallen oder nicht.
Feedback wäre von großer Hilfe ! Jeden sei es auch freigestellt ein eigenes Logo zu Designen. 


So long ....


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Januar 2013)

He Cris das Lager ist sowas von hin , kannst dann mal neu ordern ! 
Von der Sitzbank ist auch noch was kaputt , eine Halterung ist hinten abgebrochen.


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Januar 2013)

http://www.offroad-moto.de/enduro-m...a/honda-zubehoer-verschleissteile/index_1.php


----------



## schoko404 (29. Januar 2013)

Wayne???? ð³


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Januar 2013)

Dich anscheinend !


----------



## lars19 (29. Januar 2013)

Jemand am Wochenende in  Malente ?!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (29. Januar 2013)

Geht doch ins Moto Cross irgendwas wayne blablabla Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (29. Januar 2013)

Ist doch enduro , oh man wenn keine Ahnung hat !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (29. Januar 2013)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ist doch enduro , oh man wenn keine Ahnung hat !


Aber nix Fahrrad, Downhill, Malente, schießmichtot!
Schreib mir mal lieber mit deinem Eier-Phone zurück!


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Januar 2013)

@lars19 

Ne ich nicht ! Keine Eier 

@ Nols 

Check


----------



## fiddel (30. Januar 2013)

so kinder fÃ¤hre kostet fÃ¼r 5 personen pro Person 72â¬ hab nun 5 leute (nols danny cris lars und meiner einer) und 2 auto angelegt wie schaut es aus mit dem buffet? 

 "Auf Deck 8 finden sie unser Buffetrestaurant mit reichhaltigem Buffet mit skandinavischen Speisen und eigenem Kinderbuffet.  Alkoholfreie GetrÃ¤nke, Bier und Wein sind inklusive. (Bier und Wein werden nicht zum FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck angeboten). Bis 45 Min. vor Ankunft geÃ¶ffnet.
" ...kost 33 â¬ pro Person. 

Sobald ich von allen eine verbindliche zusage habe buch ich die geschichte ich gebe euch dann meine daten per pn durch und bitte euch das geld flott zu Ã¼berweisen. 


achso wichtig wenn wir essen dann fahr ich ab norwegen nich  

jippi  norwegÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤n


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. Januar 2013)

Datum ist jetzt fix der 8.7.-22.7., richtig?


----------



## fiddel (30. Januar 2013)

richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (30. Januar 2013)

Ich bin dabei ! Buffet Brauch ich nicht , Kauf mir schÃ¶n ne Rentierwurst fÃ¼r 10 â¬ im Laden


----------



## Whiplash01 (30. Januar 2013)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei ! Buffet Brauch ich nicht , Kauf mir schön ne *Rentnerwurst* für 10  im Laden



...die brauchst du auch...


----------



## Danny-128 (30. Januar 2013)

Was , du hast doch eine Rentnerwurst! 

Aber da du gerade mal hier bist müssen uns mal zusammensetzten wegen dem rennen und Ablauf.
Wann , ablauf , zeit die Woche ?


----------



## Whiplash01 (30. Januar 2013)

Donnerstag oder Freitag.


----------



## Lars-123 (30. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei und ohne buffet


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. Januar 2013)

Geht auch nur Bier Buffet?


----------



## weng (30. Januar 2013)

Joo ohne buffet, lieber 2kg salami und bier


----------



## fiddel (30. Januar 2013)

hier ma n vorschlag fürs logo vom verein...farbe schrift usw is natürlich noch offen geht ums ding an sich!


----------



## Danny-128 (31. Januar 2013)

Sehr cool ! Noch in Farbe und bunt wird's der Knaller


----------



## fiddel (31. Januar 2013)

jojo herr stahl hat das son bisschen gemacht er möchte aber erst mehr arbeit darein tun wenn das sicher is dassas das sein soll.
farbwünsche? oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (1. Februar 2013)

wer ist morgen zum biken am Start?


----------



## fiddel (2. Februar 2013)

huiiiiii http://www.pinkbike.com/video/216924/


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Februar 2013)

Krasser shit ! Müssen wir testen.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (2. Februar 2013)

Naja, wenn da sogar Mädchen locker runterkommen


----------



## fiddel (5. Februar 2013)

*alle norweger bitte in "der norden in den norden" gucken!*


----------



## fatal_error (11. Februar 2013)

Moin, 

ich suche jemanden der sich mit Federgabeln auskennt und an meiner Boxxer r2c2 einen "kleinen" Service machen könnte. 
"klein" weil sie so gut wie neu ist (erst 4x benutzt). 
Es gibt natürlich flüssige Bezahlung 

Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand in der Nähe. Würde gerne zugucken und was lernen 

Gruß 
Torben


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo Torben , denn kannst du selber machen den servicé ! 
Ist nicht schwer und dank Sram Deutschland bekommst du auch eine brauchbare Anleitung dazu. 
http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/V...echdocs/2011-boxxer-r2c2-technical-manual.pdf


----------



## fiddel (11. Februar 2013)

denke auch aber meinste nich das das überflüssig is wenn die neu is und erst 4x gefahren wurde??


----------



## fatal_error (12. Februar 2013)

Dachte ich spare mir das rumprobieren beim ersten mal und gucke jemanden der es kann über die Schulter  

Zudem hab ich nicht alles an Werkzeug (Sicherungsringzange,  seal installation tool) und Schmiermittel da.

Ich hab ein paar mal gelesen das Federgabeln von Werk aus (zum teil) sehr sparsam mit Öl befühlt sind. 
Die Hersteller sparen halt wo sie können 

PS: hab vor einiger Zeit meinen Vereinsbeitrag bezahlt. Hab leider nix gehört ob es eingegangen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (12. Februar 2013)

fatal_error schrieb:


> Dachte ich spare mir das rumprobieren beim ersten mal und gucke jemanden der es kann über die Schulter
> 
> Zudem hab ich nicht alles an Werkzeug (Sicherungsringzange,  seal installation tool) und Schmiermittel da.
> 
> ...



Hey Torben, das lag nur daran, weil ich keine Mailadresse von dir hatte. Hat sich ja jetzt aber über fb geklärt, gel.


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Februar 2013)

He Torben , würde dir ja gerne helfen bezüglich der Gabel habe aber leider keine Zeit im Moment.
Das Geld ist sicherlich schon da , das hat Lutz bestimmt schon für die Tankfüllung von seinem Audi ausgegeben  
Aber da wird dir unser Kassenwart rede und Antwort zu stehen!


----------



## fiddel (13. Februar 2013)

news in der norwegen gruppe!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (13. Februar 2013)

Wunderprächtig!


----------



## fatal_error (14. Februar 2013)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> He Torben , würde dir ja gerne helfen bezüglich der Gabel habe aber leider keine Zeit im Moment.
> Das Geld ist sicherlich schon da , das hat Lutz bestimmt schon für die Tankfüllung von seinem Audi ausgegeben
> Aber da wird dir unser Kassenwart rede und Antwort zu stehen!




Also das ist ja nicht super dringend  . Vielleicht hast du ja die nächste Zeit ein wenig mehr Luft. Können wir ja vielleicht am 24´ten drüber schnacken. 

Rest hab ich gestern schon mit Lutz geklärt


----------



## weng (22. Februar 2013)

Wat is denn los hier, alle noch im Winterschlaf oder wie...???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (22. Februar 2013)

Mir ist so kalt


----------



## weng (22. Februar 2013)

Ja, von dir wissen wir das ja ... und die anderen...???


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Februar 2013)

Junge Weck die bloß nicht auf. Sonst schreibt hier noch jemand was.


----------



## weng (22. Februar 2013)

Hier mein neues 26" 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1315187?in=set


----------



## ime1980 (22. Februar 2013)

ð Geiles Teil.


----------



## schoko404 (22. Februar 2013)

allerdings!!


----------



## fiddel (22. Februar 2013)

ab ins album bike der woche!


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Februar 2013)

Oder Bike der Vorwoche


----------



## MTWTFSS (22. Februar 2013)

sonntag jemand da?


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Februar 2013)

Ich denke nicht da ich Vorbereitungen zu treffen habe !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. Februar 2013)

Bin krank geworden und kann heute leider nicht zur Versammlung  kommen. Hoffe einer von Euch kann den Chris mitnehmen. Grüsse


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Februar 2013)

Wird langsam auffällig


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. Februar 2013)

Nein, ich dachte es merkt keiner


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Februar 2013)

Doch doch wird schon gemerkt , es werden sogar Studien geführt !


----------



## MTWTFSS (28. Februar 2013)

war heute ne runde in malente drehen trails sind alle ganz ok könnte aber wenn der boden wieder gut ist bissl liebe vertragen, sag bescheid wenn ihr buddelt wäre dabei! achja und eine frage wer (sorry schonmal an die person die es war) zur hölle hat aufm trail ganz links, also dem neusten, vor der step up/kurve/step down in der eigentlich echt guten kurve diese steinplatten in die kurven einfahrt gepackt?! rechts davon ist ne schöne rille reingefahren und die komplette kurveneinfahrt ist ziemlich naja schlecht deswegen.


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Februar 2013)

Das waren dann wohl ich und Lutz , eigentlich sollte es das verhindern, das sich dort so eine Rille einfährt und es bald so aussieht wie auf der anderen Strecke. Aber das habe ich mit Lutz schon letztes Jahr gesehen und sind dann zum Entschluss gekommen das wir hier noch mal ran müssen und nachbessern. Freut mich trotzdem das du Spaß hattest Jonas


----------



## MTWTFSS (28. Februar 2013)

ja alles easy ging 2 mal gut beim dritten mal rille nicht erwischt (weil aufm stein entlang fährt sich die kurve leider doof) hats mich dann gewürfelt. wie wärs mit steinplatte rausnehmen und den leute erklären das mann nicht mit angezogener handbremse in eine kurve fahren sollte/muss? ist ja nicht tokiyo drift hier.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (1. März 2013)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> ja alles easy ging 2 mal gut beim dritten mal rille nicht erwischt (weil aufm stein entlang fährt sich die kurve leider doof) hats mich dann gewürfelt. wie wärs mit steinplatte rausnehmen und den leute erklären das mann nicht mit angezogener handbremse in eine kurve fahren sollte/muss? ist ja nicht tokiyo drift hier.




Kann man vergessen, Du kommst mit einem hohen Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss in die Rille und wahrscheinlicher ist noch, dass sich eh keiner daran hält!


----------



## Whiplash01 (1. März 2013)

Ist alles schon in Planung.

Die Steine werden dort positioniert, wo jetzt die Rille ist. Ohne Steine geht leider nicht, da in dieser Kurve sehr loser Sand liegt, der sich sehr schnell wegbremst, hatten wir ja schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (1. März 2013)

es gibt kein geschwindigkeitsüberschuss, kannst dich in die kurve ziemlich gut reinschmeißen wenn du vorher dezent anbremst. aber wenn die steine richtig positioniert werden sollte das aufjedenfall was bringen.


----------



## Whiplash01 (1. März 2013)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> es gibt kein geschwindigkeitsüberschuss, kannst dich in die kurve ziemlich gut reinschmeißen wenn du vorher dezent anbremst. aber wenn die steine richtig positioniert werden sollte das aufjedenfall was bringen.



...kriegen wir hin.


----------



## MTWTFSS (1. März 2013)

ich helfe auch liebend gerne mit, schon ewig keine schaufel mehr in der hand gehabt.


----------



## Whiplash01 (2. März 2013)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> ich helfe auch liebend gerne mit, schon ewig keine schaufel mehr in der hand gehabt.



...das haste schnell wieder drauf, ist wie Fahrrad fahren...


----------



## Whiplash01 (12. März 2013)

*Winterschlaf??!!*


----------



## Lars-123 (12. März 2013)

Mach doch mal den Schnee weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (12. März 2013)

Bei dem Wetter, kann man nur schlafen...


----------



## Whiplash01 (12. März 2013)

...na gut, dann gute Nacht...


----------



## kosh_hh (12. März 2013)

bald muss er ja mal kommen, der scheue Herr Frühling.

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Whiplash01 (12. März 2013)

... der soll mal die Hacken in Teer hauen,... wird Zeit!


----------



## Danny-128 (12. März 2013)

Ihr weicherer , schön kalt !


----------



## lars19 (22. März 2013)

Moinsen, hab mal ne Frage in die Runde:
Ich wollte mir in nächster Zeit einen ordentlichen Spaten von Fiskars zulegen...
Weiss nur noch nicht ob spitz oder rund..     (Ergonomic)
Was meint ihr ?!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (22. März 2013)

Spaten? Meinst du sowas?


----------



## Danny-128 (22. März 2013)

Gibt doch nur einen von Fiskars ! Den ich habe der ist Bombe


----------



## Whiplash01 (23. März 2013)

*Spaten??!!!* Sind wir jetzt hier im Schrebergarten Thread?!


----------



## lars19 (23. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (23. März 2013)

Lutz hast den Förster erreicht ? Was sagt er ?


----------



## Whiplash01 (23. März 2013)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Lutz hast den Förster erreicht ? Was sagt er ?



...wir sollen Spaten kaufen!


----------



## Danny-128 (23. März 2013)

Haha , dann geh mal los ! 

Und jetzt mal ehrlich , es geht ja um was ! Übrigens das Telefon ist dazu erfunden worden um es auch zu benutzen. UyfH


----------



## Danny-128 (25. März 2013)

Update auf der hp ! 

Wichtig bitte auch mal lesen ! http://www.north-short.de/wp/archive/229


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. März 2013)

...ist ja ohne Bilder


Hast Du meinen Antrag bekommen?


----------



## Danny-128 (25. März 2013)

Ja schon lange !
Hat aber Lutz alles gerade bei sich , habe Immo keinen Einblick Indie Unterlagen.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. März 2013)

Fein Jetzt noch Frühling...


----------



## Danny-128 (25. März 2013)

Kommt dann können wir ja mal ne runde enduro fahren gehen


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. März 2013)

Da bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. März 2013)

Auf jedenfall


----------



## Whiplash01 (25. März 2013)

@ Danny: habe dir eben noch mal die aktuelle Tabelle geschickt.


----------



## Danny-128 (25. März 2013)

Besten dank ! Ich habe einen neuen Antrag hier liegen von Dirk K. , der sollte ja nur noch das Geld überweisen dann ist bei ihm auch alle s schier ! 
Dirki ich hoffe du hast das nicht vergessen?


----------



## Danny-128 (25. März 2013)

Was ist den nun mit Lars ? Kommt da noch was ? Antrag oder so ......


----------



## Whiplash01 (25. März 2013)

...nicht öffentlich bitte.


----------



## Danny-128 (25. März 2013)

Wieso, weil er immer noch keinen Antrag eingereicht hat? Das kann ja nicht so schwer sein das Dingen von der HP Laden. Irgendwie passiert ja sonst nichts , wenn dann kann er sich ja auch bei mir melden. Also Lars wenns Probleme gibt sag Bescheid das wirst ja wohl noch hinbekommen. 
Aber keine Reaktion ist auch nicht gerade das was ich mir vorstelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (26. März 2013)

Hallo hallo immer ruhig mit den jungen Pferden. Ich hatte auch schon mit Lutz gesprochen via Fratzenbook. Ich hab momentan echt viel um die Ohren und bin immer noch nicht dazu gekommen, aber da wir ja ein langes wochenende habe, werde ich es wohl mal schaffen. Hoffe du hast schon die Fähre bezahlt wenn wir hier schon alles öffentlich besprechen.


----------



## fatal_error (26. März 2013)

Also meiner Meinung nach müsst ihr euch nicht so viele Gedanken machen wegen den Ausweisen. 
Logo auf die eine Seite, Name + Mitgliedsnummer und was noch drauf soll auf die andere -> einlaminieren und basta.

Wenn ihr Hilfe zum aufstellen der Schilder oder so braucht melden. 

Ein neuen Termin zum Strecke begutachten/bauen brauchen wir auch noch


----------



## Whiplash01 (26. März 2013)

fatal_error schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach müsst ihr euch nicht so viele Gedanken machen wegen den Ausweisen.
> Logo auf die eine Seite, Name + Mitgliedsnummer und was noch drauf soll auf die andere -> einlaminieren und basta.
> 
> Wenn ihr Hilfe zum aufstellen der Schilder oder so braucht melden.
> ...



Hast vollkommen Recht, die Hüllen und ein Laminiergerät habe ich, letztendlich brauch ich nur die Ausweise, dann kann ich sie einschweissen. Schnell und unbürokratisch.

Mit Schilder aufstellen und erstem Streckenbautag wird es wohl erst was, wenn der Schnee entgültig weg -und der Boden nicht mehr gefroren ist. Kann ja aber jetzt auch nicht mehr lange dauern, schließlich haben wir ja Frühling! 

Sobald etwas gemacht werden kann, stimmen wir einen neuen Termin ab.


----------



## MTWTFSS (27. März 2013)

bin zwar nicht so ganz auf dem laufenden wir mir scheint aber beim bauen immer dabei und da kann mir ja jemand auch direkt ein persönliches update geben.


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. März 2013)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> bin zwar nicht so ganz auf dem laufenden wir mir scheint aber beim bauen immer dabei und da kann mir ja jemand auch direkt ein persönliches update geben.


----------



## lars19 (29. März 2013)

is jemand am Montag in Malente? hab gehört heute haben sich welche auf den weg gemacht um die Strecke frei zu schaufeln ! 
je mehr also Montag kommen, desto schneller is die strecke dann wieder gut befahrbar


----------



## MTWTFSS (29. März 2013)

wollte eigentlich sonntag rumkommen. evtl dann doch montag wenn da alle/mehr da sind.


----------



## lars19 (30. März 2013)

Es wollten auf jeden fall noch mehr kommen  @MTWTFSS


----------



## Dennis1980 (30. März 2013)

bin gerne dabei... haben gestern 1,5 stunden schnee geschoben und sind grad mal hinterm table angekommen.


----------



## MTWTFSS (30. März 2013)

na dann bin ich doch montag dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lars19 (31. März 2013)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> na dann bin ich doch montag dabei.


 


Sauber !


----------



## stylo (31. März 2013)

ist denn komplett alles befahrbar??weil heute wars ja noch schön warm


----------



## Danny-128 (1. April 2013)

Welche Pfeife hat eigentlich schon wieder an der Strecke rumgebaut ? Das ist ein Steinfeld und kein Double oder sonstiger Sprung. 
Leute lasst die ******* endlich mal sein! 
Jetzt kann wegen euch noch mehr Arbeit in die Strecke gesetzt werden , bloß weil ein paar Honks es einfach nicht kapieren. 

Sollte ich irgendeinen dabei mal erwischen , junge dann gibt's mal ne Ansage vom Feinsten!


----------



## Heartsfear (4. April 2013)

Wat ist denn nun mit den Ausweisen? Jetzt hab ich letzte Woche welche gemacht und keiner antwortet drauf... )) Soll ich die ausdrucken, macht Lutz das oder sind die schon längst fertig? I dont know??


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. April 2013)

Heartsfear schrieb:


> Wat ist denn nun mit den Ausweisen? Jetzt hab ich letzte Woche welche gemacht und keiner antwortet drauf... )) Soll ich die ausdrucken, macht Lutz das oder sind die schon längst fertig? I dont know??



Moin Bart, ich ruf nachher mal durch.


----------



## Whiplash01 (6. April 2013)




----------



## Mr_Banyan (6. April 2013)

Haben wir jetzt einen Startturm??


----------



## lars19 (6. April 2013)

schön wärs


----------



## Lars-123 (8. April 2013)

ein Traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (9. April 2013)

*für alle norweger gibt was neues bitte in die gruppe gucken!!*


----------



## fiddel (11. April 2013)

so wetter soll gut werden! sonntag jmd. am start?


----------



## Danny-128 (11. April 2013)

Vielleicht ?


----------



## BikePuschel (11. April 2013)

Ich auf jedenfall


----------



## fiddel (11. April 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=629096


----------



## stylo (11. April 2013)

könnte man den Termin für malente noch verschieben??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (11. April 2013)

der Renntermin? Nein, der ist fix.


----------



## stylo (11. April 2013)

ja meinte den renntermin...ja schade,bin da leider nicht da


----------



## weng (12. April 2013)

Sooo Leute, Sonntag Hammer Wetter, also rauf aufn Berg... ich hab grad mit Dennis gequatscht, er bringt den Grill und Kohle mit und ich Fleisch, Wurst usw. aber nicht für alle... wer mitgrillen möchte bringt sich fleisch mit oder eine tofu wurst, wie auch immer
Bis Sonntag


----------



## fiddel (12. April 2013)

klingt gut.


----------



## fatal_error (12. April 2013)

Leider keine Zeit 

Vielleicht bin ich morgen kurz da.


----------



## fiddel (17. April 2013)

wer ist denn wann da am wochenende? samstag oder sonntag?


----------



## BikePuschel (17. April 2013)

Sonntag und Samstag digga beide Tage


----------



## Timmö__ (17. April 2013)

Wann wollt ihr denn bauen? Wäre sonst auch Sonntag da. Mit Glück schon mit neuem Bike, ansonsten wohl mit Schaufel.. sofern ihr bauen wollt.


----------



## lars19 (17. April 2013)

Bin wahrscheinlich samstag da


----------



## fiddel (17. April 2013)

richtig gebaut wird erst am bautag! und für den gibt es noch keinen termin.

was isn dein neues radl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (17. April 2013)

Für die Ungeduldigen: Termin für Bautag gibt's morgen!


----------



## Timmö__ (18. April 2013)

fiddel schrieb:


> richtig gebaut wird erst am bautag! und für den gibt es noch keinen termin.
> 
> was isn dein neues radl?



Ich probiere mich gerade durch. Giant war cool, aber jetzt versuche ich ein 2010er Demo. Mal schaun ob Specialized was für mich ist.


----------



## Danny-128 (18. April 2013)

http://www.north-short.de/wp/archive/237

Update Bauvorhaben Malente


----------



## stylo (18. April 2013)

also sonntag wäre ich auch am start!!!


----------



## fiddel (18. April 2013)

ich wohl samstag.


----------



## MTWTFSS (18. April 2013)

bin auch samstag da, evtl auch sonntag mal sehen. weiß jemand wies aussieht mitm Schnee? noch viel da oder komplett weg?


----------



## fiddel (18. April 2013)

haha guck ma raus man wie soll der denn bei 20 grad liegen bleiben...;p


----------



## MTWTFSS (19. April 2013)

du ich dachte letztes mal als ich angekommen bin schon der wäre weg fiddel und ich stand bis zu den Knöcheln in dem mist


----------



## lars19 (19. April 2013)

dann wird´s ja richtig voll morgen    wird bestimmt hammer geil, seit langem wieder ohne schnee zu fahrenn!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (19. April 2013)

isses denn wenigstens halbwegs trocken?


----------



## stylo (19. April 2013)

ich hoffe ja mal das sonntag auch welche da sind!!


----------



## lars19 (19. April 2013)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> isses denn wenigstens halbwegs trocken?


JO denk mal schon, hat die ganze woche nicht geregnet 
schade eigentlich


----------



## weng (20. April 2013)

@dirk alte Mütze, Otto und ich kommen Sonntag hoch, bist also nicht allein


----------



## Danny-128 (20. April 2013)




----------



## Danny-128 (20. April 2013)

Also am Freitag ist Begehung der Strecke zum besprechen was wo gemacht werden soll. 
Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann sich gegen 19:00 am Freitag an der Örtlichkeit einfinden um seinen Senf dazu zu geben. 
So können wir planen was gebraucht wird an Werkmaterialzeugen  
Und wer Bock auf Arbeiten hat am Samstag/ Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (20. April 2013)

@cris....sauber junge,geht steil.
 @danny....Alter was isn da los mitm neuen bike or what ???


----------



## Lars-123 (20. April 2013)

och menno ich würde auch gerne mal wieder fahren


----------



## Danny-128 (20. April 2013)

@stylo 

Klar man , alles neu macht der Frühling ! Voll geil der Bock ist noch ein wenig umbaubedürftig , aber das ist erst mal Nebensache. Morgen Ballern !


----------



## stylo (20. April 2013)

@danny...na logen morgen wird geballert.mach nachher nur noch nen kleinen Service mitm Radl u ab gehts


----------



## Lars-123 (20. April 2013)

Geiles bike, geht bestimmt gut vorwärts ohne bremsscheiben


----------



## schoko404 (20. April 2013)

Danny bremst doch nicht...!


----------



## Lars-123 (20. April 2013)

Er fährt ja sowieso nie und sabbelt nur die Leute zu


----------



## Danny-128 (20. April 2013)

Aber wenigstens bin ich da und meine Bremsen quietschen nicht !  

Der Rest ist Geschichte.


----------



## stylo (20. April 2013)

na da bin ich ja gespannt mit was fürn bike cris morgen kommt


----------



## Danny-128 (20. April 2013)

wer ist Cris ? 

Ach warte der mit dem BMX und 20" Kinderreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lars19 (20. April 2013)

Kann man am Samstag (Bautag) auch noch Ideen miteinbringen ? Ich denke mal das die meisten Freitag bestimmt nicht kommen werden..


----------



## schoko404 (20. April 2013)

Na klar! Am Freitag wird nur das Grobe besprochen, damit wir den Materialbedarf checken können


----------



## lars19 (20. April 2013)

super freu mich schon !


----------



## fiddel (22. April 2013)

wie schaut das denn aus mit übernachtungsmöglichkeiten von sa. auf so.? kann mann bei den motosrossern zelten oder oben aufm parkplatz?


----------



## Danny-128 (22. April 2013)

So Jungs und Mädels !

Der NDR möchte gerne eine Reportage über die Nördlichste DH Strecke in D- Land drehen , der Termin beläuft sich auf den 1. Mai. Ist an einem Mittwoch , ich will hoffen das dort viele von euch erscheinen um sich Perfekt in Pose zu setzen. Da ich mal davon ausgehe das nicht alle mit dem Bollerwagen unterwegs sind und sich ein gönnen , denke ich das es ziemlich voll wird oder ?

Macht den Termin sonst auch noch bei FB bekannt damit auch alle das mitbekommen !

Also legt den feinsten Zwirn an und dann wird am 1. Mai die Strecke gerockt


----------



## MTWTFSS (22. April 2013)

samstag dabei, am 1. mai dann wohl auch haha.


----------



## Danny-128 (22. April 2013)

Sehr gut !


----------



## Lars-123 (22. April 2013)

oha das ist ja mal sehr interessant. Soll es denn eine Positive oder Negative Reportage werden? Sprich z.b zerstörung des Waldes usw.


----------



## christophersch (22. April 2013)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> oha das ist ja mal sehr interessant. Soll es denn eine Positive oder Negative Reportage werden? Sprich z.b zerstörung des Waldes usw.



haha, das ist es 

die Reportage ist nur auf der Suche nach weiteren Gründen für die Verbannung der Biker. Und ihr helft ihnen dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (23. April 2013)

oh da brauch ich ja mal schnell ne neue kette u nen neuen sattel


----------



## Danny-128 (23. April 2013)

Jo das ist besser


----------



## Timmö__ (23. April 2013)

Demo ist heute angekommen, also Samstag mit fiddel am Start. Wäre auch beim campen dabei. Finden sich da noch mehr? (Und am 1ten Mai, auch dabei)


----------



## fiddel (23. April 2013)

jo campen! hophop... damit wir auch 2 tage bauen können!

am 1.mai auch dabei=)


----------



## Danny-128 (23. April 2013)

Könnt bei mir Garten campen Jungens !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (23. April 2013)

Ganz vielleicht bin ich auch da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (23. April 2013)

also am 1sten bin ich auch dabei


----------



## lars19 (23. April 2013)

nice ! Ich will auch in´s fehrnsehn   bin auch dabei 

-darf man eigentlich auf dem parkplatz zelten`?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. April 2013)

...immer noch ohne Bike


----------



## Danny-128 (24. April 2013)

Nennung für Teterow 

Https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/embeddedform?formkey=dE9ULUVaMW5jRHI3S2UyVktGVHlHN2c6MA


----------



## dirtdriver (25. April 2013)

Servus zusammen, 

Ich werde wohl bald auch bei euch oben im Norden mein unwesen Treiben
Wie sind eigentlich die Gegebenheiten in Malente oder an sich wenn es darum geht Downhill zu fahren
Als Schwabe aus Stuttgart ist es einfach schwer vorstellbar das es bei euch geeignete Strecken dafür gibt. 
Berlin Umgebung kenne ich schon ein wenig, aber Malente etc. leider noch nicht. 

RIDE ON


----------



## fiddel (25. April 2013)

moin jo neue gesichter sind immer gut...malente ist eigentlich der einzige dh spot hier oben...gibt noch n pumptrack und 2-3 dirts. 
in malente gibt es 3 abfahreten ich denke jede so von der länge ca. einer minute... videos findest du hier eigentlich auch im forum 

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/23614


----------



## dirtdriver (25. April 2013)

Okay das vid habe ich schonmal gesehen, macht bestimmt Spaß dort. 
Freue mich drauf bei euch mal die Strecke zu Rocken und den Nord-Deutschen mit zufahren! Wird aber wenn dann so auf ende den Sommer heraus laufen. Werde aber mal bei euch vorbei schauen wenn ich mal wieder oben bin.


----------



## Danny-128 (26. April 2013)

Am 1. Mai um 11:00 Uhr ist der NDR vor Ort mit Kamerateam ! Und will mit euch ein schönes Video drehen


----------



## schoko404 (27. April 2013)

...ein paar Bilder vom heutigen Bautag hier: http://www.north-short.de/wp/archive/293

Danke an die vielen Helfer!


----------



## Lars-123 (28. April 2013)

Hut ab. starke leistung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikePuschel (28. April 2013)

Nachher gleich mal testen


----------



## Mr_Banyan (28. April 2013)

Top Jungs


----------



## Teaser (28. April 2013)

Nabend, die Herren!
Wie ist das denn mit dem NDR am 1. Mai. Hätte ja Lust, dabei zu sein, auch wenn ich zur Zeit nicht aktiv biken kann. Gibt es da einen total coolen schedule von den Leuten vom TV?


----------



## Danny-128 (28. April 2013)

Hallo Thies , nein haben noch nichts bekommen ! 

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/28063


----------



## Teaser (28. April 2013)

Okidoki, weiß ich Bescheid, danke! Ansonsten komm ich einfach mal so vorbei.


----------



## Danny-128 (28. April 2013)

Hoffe ich auch , in deinem Shaun Palmer Gedächtnis Anzug


----------



## Timmö__ (29. April 2013)

Schönes Video Danny! War ein cooles Wochenende!


----------



## phill_86 (29. April 2013)

Hey Danny!!
Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit der Idee mit den Anzügen aus??
Ich meine wäre bestimmt ne lustige Aktion!!


----------



## Danny-128 (29. April 2013)

Ach ich glaube das lassen wir mal  

Das ganze soll ja professionell wirken , also mit den schönsten TLD / Oneal / FOX Kombo`s auftauchen und die dann passt das ! 
Hauptsache knallbunt. 

Ja Tim war ein gutes Wochenende , außer für dich leider  du musstest ja unbedingt deine Felge schrotten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teaser (29. April 2013)

Ist das dieser Gedächtnisanzug:


----------



## Danny-128 (29. April 2013)

News auf der HP des Vereins ! 

www.downhill-series.com


----------



## Danny-128 (29. April 2013)

genau der ist es !


----------



## fiddel (30. April 2013)

hab doch aber nichts buntes...och menno


----------



## Danny-128 (30. April 2013)

Klar


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. April 2013)

Spandex kommt immer gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teaser (30. April 2013)

Mal so gefragt: wann seid ihr morgen da? Wegen tv credibility.


----------



## stylo (30. April 2013)

also ich wollt gegen 9 halb 10 da sein


----------



## phill_86 (30. April 2013)

Wir fahren so um 10 Uhr in Kiel los!!


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Mai 2013)

Um 8 Uhr


----------



## Cooby (1. Mai 2013)

Habt ihr ja richtig gutes Wetter für'n NDR...
Wann wird das ausgestrahlt? Heute Abend schon?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. Mai 2013)

Bestimmt erst in 2-4 Wochen


----------



## stylo (1. Mai 2013)

ja heute Abend 1930 ich glaub auf n3


----------



## Lars-123 (1. Mai 2013)

nicht n3 sondern im ndr schleswig holstein magazin


----------



## Timmö__ (1. Mai 2013)

n3=ndr 3=ndr=ndr schleswig-holstein magazin. würde ich mal behaupten.


----------



## Cooby (1. Mai 2013)

Meeno hätte das Wetter auch mal in Malente machen können...  

Bisschen kurz das ganze, aber sonst Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (1. Mai 2013)

Gerade den Bericht gesehen!!  Danny hatte extra die Haare gestylt...


----------



## Timmö__ (1. Mai 2013)

Danny ist ja richtig Videogen!


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Mai 2013)

Wie geil der Bericht auch war


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Mai 2013)

Ich habe die Haare schön !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (1. Mai 2013)

Bericht war gut und ihr seid schön, jetzt eine Daily Soap von Euch


----------



## Lars-123 (1. Mai 2013)

wie geil


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Mai 2013)

Jo


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. Mai 2013)

Hier der Link: http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/s-h_magazin/media/shmag21529.html


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Mai 2013)

Danke Nils !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. Mai 2013)

Hattest du wenigstens nen Sauerstoffzelt dabei? Dachte du erstickst beim Reden


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Mai 2013)

Nöö bin dafür weniger Gefahren dann geht das !


----------



## BlueW8 (2. Mai 2013)

Wir haben gestern einen Schlüssel auf der FR Strecke gefunden. Wer ihn vermisst meldet sich bitte bei mir.


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Mai 2013)

Jörni du hier


----------



## Grafi87 (2. Mai 2013)

Moin! Wo würde ich die Bilder finden, sofern sie hochgeladen sind, die gestern geschossen wurden?


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Mai 2013)

Facebook ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (2. Mai 2013)

ich hoffe ja mal nicht bei facebook!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Mai 2013)

Na hier auch nicht oder ?


----------



## BlueW8 (3. Mai 2013)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Jörni du hier



Hey Danny,

ich weiß, schockierend. Aber was soll ich machen? In den Threads für Fahrwerkseinstellungen wurde ich gesperrt...


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Mai 2013)




----------



## fiddel (3. Mai 2013)

am sonntag gehts mit der pumptrack saison wieder los. der Pumptrack Hohenlockstedt braucht ein wenig liebe nach dem winter. also schaufel einpacken und hüh!


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Mai 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. Mai 2013)

Ich auch!


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Mai 2013)

schön war es heute , bis auf den Sonnenbrand !

und die ISO Matte ...... voll ....... mit gg


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. Mai 2013)

Mein Nacken ist gut durch gegrillt


----------



## Mr_Banyan (6. Mai 2013)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> schön war es heute , bis auf den Sonnenbrand !
> 
> und die ISO Matte ...... voll ....... mit gg


 

gg = Gleit-Gel  Du Sau!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (6. Mai 2013)

Ne ne nix gleitgel 

Mein Nacken sieht aus wie mr. Crabs


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Mai 2013)

Nils wo bleibt das Bild vom komplettbike ? Du bist Student und hast immer zeit


----------



## fiddel (7. Mai 2013)

am sonntag sind cris otto und ich in schulenberg anzutreffen  hophop


----------



## ime1980 (7. Mai 2013)

Habt ihr noch n Platz frei?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. Mai 2013)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Nils wo bleibt das Bild vom komplettbike ? Du bist Student und hast immer zeit



Kann es nicht aufbauen, gibt da nen Problem!


----------



## fiddel (7. Mai 2013)

@ime1980 ne leider nicht sind schon 3


----------



## ime1980 (7. Mai 2013)

Schade, wenn sich noch einer findet, komm ich auch.


----------



## Heartsfear (7. Mai 2013)

Mühle, Alex, Daniel und ich fahren am Donnerstag früh richtung SchuBe/Harz... sind bis samstag/sonntag da... evtl sieht man sich ja


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Mai 2013)

Ich kann nicht da meine Dorado kaputt ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (7. Mai 2013)

sieht doch noch gut aus,wenn nicht nimmst eins von deinen tausend bikes


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Mai 2013)

Leider keins dabei für SchuBe , aber wenigstens fallen meine nicht ständig auseinander


----------



## stylo (7. Mai 2013)

homooooo....baust die totem in die transe


----------



## Teaser (7. Mai 2013)

Hey, Daniel, hab hier noch ne Shiver oder 888 mit protone rum liegen. Falls du am Wochenende nicht mit single crown los willst. Die MG steht aber schon länger rum...


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Mai 2013)

Alles zu mir !


----------



## fatal_error (10. Mai 2013)

Moin Leute, 

ich war heute mal auf kleiner T-Shirt Mission unterwegs 
Hab mal nach Preisen und so gefragt. 

Hab jetzt einfach mal  20-30 T-Shirts angenommen. Da würden wir komplett bei so ca. 15-20 liegen.

Der Preis bezieht sich auf ein schwarzes Shirt mit dem "North-Short" Logo.
Angenommen habe ich erstmal 15x15cm auf der Vorderseite. 
Vielleicht dazu noch die URL für die Internetseite!? 

Wenn wir die im laufe der nächsten Woche in Auftrag geben sind sie 100% bis zum 09.06 zum Rennen fertig. 
Ausgabe vielleicht an der Rennparty am Vorabend!? 

Würde mich um alles kümmern, da die Obersten im Verein, glaube ich schon genug um die Ohren haben. 
Wenn die nix dagegen haben oder schon was ähnliches geplant haben? 

Geld und Größen müsste natürlich vor Bestellung geklärt sein. 
Damit ich nicht nachher auf den T-Shirts sitzen bleibe. 
Das Geld wird vielleicht am besten beim Kassenwart gesammelt!?

Gruß 
Torben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (10. Mai 2013)

Gute Idee ! Also ich bin dafür


----------



## BikePuschel (10. Mai 2013)

Ich find die auch klasse


----------



## Mr_Banyan (10. Mai 2013)

Dafür


----------



## Whiplash01 (11. Mai 2013)

Ich bin auch dafür, dass das Geld beim Kassenwart gesammelt wird...


----------



## fiddel (11. Mai 2013)

dafür.  

morgen schulenberg junge!


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2013)

Der Kassenwart hat doch schon alles !


----------



## Whiplash01 (11. Mai 2013)

...noch laaaaaaange nicht!


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2013)

Stimmt


----------



## Mr_Banyan (12. Mai 2013)

...und wenn ich meinen Anteil bekomme, geht die Prüfung auch ohne Beanstandung über die Bühne


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Mai 2013)

Also es sind ja wieder Leute am basteln gewesen an der Strecke , die das neue Steinfeld wohl nicht so geil finden. Deswegen haben sie sich gedacht für das Rennen nehmen wir noch mal welche raus , damit die Idioten sie wieder einbauen können. 

Möchte ja nicht behaupten das die Leute die es waren Muschis sind , aber auf jedenfall zu blöd zum fahren ! 
Wann geht das mal in die Schädel , das es sich um DH handelt und nicht um Bahnradsport in der Halle! Mal wieder vielen dank für die mehr Arbeit. 

Desweiteren müssen noch Kleinigkeiten geändert werden zwecks Rennen und der Rest der Orga abgeschlossen werden. 
Wenn jemand schon weiß wieviele Leute sich beim schon gemeldet haben bei FB oder sonst wo bitte um kurze Meldung ,zwecks Vorplanung. 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (12. Mai 2013)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Möchte ja nicht behaupten das die Leute die es waren Muschis sind , aber auf jedenfall zu blöd zum fahren !
> Wann geht das mal in die Schädel , das es sich um DH handelt und nicht um Bahnradsport in der Halle! Mal wieder vielen dank für die mehr Arbeit.




Doch, sind Sie!!! Ich war Freitag dort und man konnte wunderbar über die Steine Brettern...


----------



## sannihh (13. Mai 2013)

Wir waren am Freitag auch mal wieder in Malente und ich bin total begeistert von den Veränderungen....klasse was ihr da gebaut habt !!!!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (13. Mai 2013)

Moin Leute 

am 9.6. is ja der Norddeutsche Bergab-Becher bei Euch ;D
kann man da ohne ober-Crack zu sein einfach mitfahren? was sind ggf Startgebühren?

...
ich muss mal prüfen, wie ich da arbeiten muss, aber wenn das ginge hätte ich schon seeehr Bock! und vllt erinnert Ihr Euch, will schon eeewig bei Euch mal fahren ... wenn es auch nicht gleich um's Eck ist. Freu mich über Eure Antworten,
bis hoffentlich bald!

tschööö


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo hhberg


Also StartgebÃ¼hren belaufen sich auf 15 â¬. 
Und ja man kann auch ohne so auszusehen wie Steve Peat da runterfahren. 
Ist alles machbar und wenn nicht gibt es chickenways ! 

Wir wÃ¼rden uns freuen wenn du kommst ! 

MfG Daniel


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Mai 2013)

Was is nu mit wegen d Tshirtssss ?

Machen oder nicht ?


----------



## schoko404 (13. Mai 2013)

machen


----------



## lars19 (13. Mai 2013)

auf jeden fall machen !


----------



## stylo (13. Mai 2013)

yooooo machen


----------



## weng (14. Mai 2013)

Schick mir mal einer das Logo, am besten in vektor grafik, denn frag ich mal bei meinem tshirt drucker an, hab für die goebel bmx tshirts 6.48,- bezahlt, bei einer abnahme von min. 30 st.
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d0msen33 (14. Mai 2013)

Moin moin, bin relativ neu im Downhill geschäft  und hätte ein paar Fragen. 
Muss man bei euch im Verein sein um auf der Strecke zu fahren, oder geht das auch als Gast?
Kann man dort auch unter der Woche Abends fahren, oder gehts nur am Wochenende?

Grüße d0msen


----------



## Whiplash01 (14. Mai 2013)

d0msen33 schrieb:


> Moin moin, bin relativ neu im Downhill geschäft  und hätte ein paar Fragen.
> Muss man bei euch im Verein sein um auf der Strecke zu fahren, oder geht das auch als Gast?
> Kann man dort auch unter der Woche Abends fahren, oder gehts nur am Wochenende?
> 
> Grüße d0msen



Moin d0msen,

um den "Spaßfaktor" abzuchecken ist es durchaus möglich, die Strecke 1-2 mal als Gast zu befahren. Dann aber bitte nur am Wochenende um zu gewährleisten, dass ein Vereinsmitglied vor Ort ist das dich anleiten kann.

Wenn du dann Blut geleckt hast und dem Verein beitrittst, kannst du natürlich fahren wann du willst, auch in der Woche abends.

Eine passive Mitgliedschaft fordert dich auch in keiner Weise, Vereinsbeitrag bezahlen (50,-  p.a./ 25,-  für Minderjährige) und gut ist.

Alles weitere findest du hier: http://www.north-short.de/wp/


----------



## fiddel (15. Mai 2013)

ich fahre am freitag nachmittag nach winterberg und hab noch plätze frei also wer noch nich weiß wie hin und zurück bitte melden! zurück am montag nachm dh cup


----------



## lars19 (15. Mai 2013)

fährst rennen mit @fiddel ´?


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Mai 2013)

Ja das in Uelzen mit der Ktm !


----------



## fiddel (16. Mai 2013)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee voll homo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (17. Mai 2013)

Gibt es schon Flyer? Sollen noch welche gemacht werden?
Könnte bei mir in der Kaserne ein paar auslegen..


----------



## kosh_hh (17. Mai 2013)

werden heute mal aufschlagen

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Mai 2013)

In malende ? Flyer sollten eigentlich schon da sein


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. Mai 2013)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> werden heute mal aufschlagen
> 
> Mobil gesendet



...wo?


----------



## kosh_hh (17. Mai 2013)

hier in Malente

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Mai 2013)

Na dann mal viel Spaß !


----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. Mai 2013)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Hallo hhberg
> 
> 
> Also Startgebühren belaufen sich auf 15 .
> ...




Moin Daniel,

das klingt soweit doch fantastisch, da ist nur ein Problem:
für die Arbeit bin ich da dann die erste von 2 Wochen auswärts, und ich kann daher erst dann sagen, ob ich dann arbeiten muss :S kann ich mich also am Montag 3.6. noch anmelden? auf der North-Short e.V. -Seite habe ich leider nix gefunden bzgl. Anmeldung...

wo ich nächste Woche frei habe kann ich ja vllt mal wen erreichen bei der auswärtigen Stelle ... aber kann es nicht garantieren.

gilt das dann auch schon als Gast-Fahren  ?



Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon riesig und hoffe auf viel Spaß ohne Verletzungen bei Teilnehmern, ich will nicht arbeiten ;D
Das wäre am Rande mein erstes Bike-Rennen an dem ich dann teilnehme, wie aufregend ... wie ich mich mit meinem Freerider wohl so schlage? 

Vllt kann ich ja auch das ein oder andere DH-Bike fahren, will mir demnächst ein eigenes DH aufbauen, bin aber unentschlossen XD
bei rund 1,90m und ca. 90kg in Montour muss ein Drahtesel schon was aushalten 


Dann ne Frage am Rande: wann wird die NDR-Reportage zur nördlichsten DH-Strecke ausgestrahlt bzw befindet sich in der Mediathek vom NDR?

Genießt das schöne Wetter Leute, ich freue mich auf Eure Strecke seeeeehr bald!

Klaus


----------



## lars19 (17. Mai 2013)

Die Sendung wurde schon ausgestrahlt ! Hier der Link zum Bericht http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/s-h_magazin/media/shmag21529.html
 @HamburgerBerg


----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. Mai 2013)

niiiice  von wegen "... bis zu 30 km/h..." der eine oder andere von Euch Lokals wird da wohl schneller runterballern, hmmm ?!


 bis dennsen Leute =]


----------



## lars19 (17. Mai 2013)

jaa.. die haben n bisschen untertrieben.. aber 15 minuten gehen wir da ja auch nicht gerade hoch  eher 5-10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (18. Mai 2013)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Na dann mal viel Spaß !



Vielen Dank Herr Vorsitzender, haben wir gehabt. 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Mai 2013)

Für alle "facebookverweigerer" und damit sich niemand hinter -oder übergangen fühlt: Nächsten Sonndach, also den 26.05., findet der 2. Bautag statt. Zweck: Rennstrecke fertig stellen.
Beginn ist so zwischen 9.00 - 10.00 Uhr. Um genauso rege Teilnahme wie am 01. Mai wird gebeten!


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Mai 2013)

Is ja nur einer !


----------



## stylo (21. Mai 2013)

Facebookverweigerer?? Nee da gibts auch noch einen


----------



## Timmö__ (22. Mai 2013)

Hey, suche ein Hinterrad mit den Abmessungen 150x12mm/6 Loch Standart.
Entweder komplett schwarz oder schwarze Felgen/Speichen, rote Nabe. Hat da jemand noch was rumstehen?

btw, beim Bautag wieder dabei!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (22. Mai 2013)

meinst Du mich Stylo  ? 

...
Dienstplan steht leider noch nicht 

ich bin sooo gespannt und hätt ja so Bock zumindest ein Mal Rennluft zu schnuppern 


Danny, bitte sag noch mal was zu meinen Fragen vom vergangenen Freitag:



> das klingt soweit doch fantastisch, da ist nur ein Problem:
> für die Arbeit bin ich da dann die erste von 2 Wochen auswärts, und ich kann daher erst dann sagen, ob ich dann arbeiten muss :S kann ich mich also am Montag 3.6. noch anmelden? auf der North-Short e.V. -Seite habe ich leider nix gefunden bzgl. Anmeldung...
> 
> wo ich nächste Woche frei habe kann ich ja vllt mal wen erreichen bei der auswärtigen Stelle ... aber kann es nicht garantieren.
> ...



vielen Dank für Eure Antworten !!! 

bis dennsen =]


----------



## lars19 (22. Mai 2013)

denk mal schon das du dich dann auch noch anmelden kannst !


----------



## schoko404 (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo Hamburgerberch: Du kannst dich natürlich auch noch am 03.06. anmelden oder auch direkt am Renntag erscheinen...kein Problem!


----------



## stylo (23. Mai 2013)

@HamburgerBerg..... Nee meinte danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (24. Mai 2013)

Ausgezeichnet Leute!!! 

Dankefür die Infos  ... Stylo, weiß ich bescheid



Na dann hoff ich doch ganz dolle, dass ich das für diesen Sonntag so drehen kann, dass ich beim Rennen mitfahre 


Was muss ich noch beachten? Mindestgewicht von Bike wird nie ein Problem, eher Maximalgewicht  (okay, Spaß beiseite ... ich komme immer noch mit einem Bike und keiner MX oder so )

Trikotmäßig irgendwelche Vorgaben ... oder ...

wie is dann so ein Ablauf? Anmeldungen, Streckenbegehung, Warmfahren, Qualifizierung und dann Wertungsläufe ?


ich bleib weiter voller Hoffnung, dass das auch klappt und wir alle Spaß haben 

nun  ... bis demnächst und Danke weiterhin für Links oder Tipps (bin doch Renn-Neuling)
tschöö
=]


----------



## lars19 (24. Mai 2013)

http://downhill-series.com/?page_id=45


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. Mai 2013)

juhuu !!! vielen Dank Dir 


dann lese ich mal fleißig und hoffe weiter, dass es klappt ...


----------



## jan-bux (27. Mai 2013)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach mtb-Touren um Malente .

Familientauglich !? 
Könnt Ihr mir ein paar Touren empfehlen?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Mai 2013)

Ja einmal um den Dieksee rum oder den großen Plöner See.


----------



## Spacetime (30. Mai 2013)

Kann man sich die Strecke am Sonntag mal anschauen und probefahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lars19 (30. Mai 2013)

ja klar  Probefahrn geht immeer 
bin sonntag wahrscheinlich auch da


----------



## Spacetime (30. Mai 2013)

alles klar, Wetter wird ja auch langsam besser


----------



## fiddel (31. Mai 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/67322219"]Malente DH Rennen am 09.06 2013 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Danny-128 (31. Mai 2013)

Waaaaaass aaaa.  Da ist ein DH rennen


----------



## lars19 (31. Mai 2013)

hoffen wir auf gutes wetter !


----------



## christophersch (31. Mai 2013)

lars19 schrieb:


> hoffen wir auf gutes wetter !



Also ICH hätte auch nichts gegen Schlammschlacht  machts irgendwie interessanter


----------



## Danny-128 (31. Mai 2013)

Recht hat er


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Mai 2013)

Gib Gas, Chirstopher! Ich will Ergebnisse sehen!


----------



## christophersch (31. Mai 2013)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Gib Gas, Chirstopher! Ich will Ergebnisse sehen!



wir müssten eigentlich als Bayreuth-Crew in Lederhose da antanzen


----------



## Whiplash01 (31. Mai 2013)

Du meinst in etwa so:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (31. Mai 2013)

ohh   zum Beispiel so, ja


----------



## Danny-128 (31. Mai 2013)

Nee lass mal lieber ! Ein Flachland Tiroler kommt in der waathose


----------



## phill_86 (2. Juni 2013)

Hey Danny wolltest du nicht noch was hoch Laden??


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Juni 2013)

Bin gerade erst fertig geworden , aber erwartet nicht zu viel ! Da ist nichts dolles draus geworden. Perspektiven gut aber ihr kennt mich ja , mache nur unscharfes Zeug


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Juni 2013)




----------



## Danny-128 (3. Juni 2013)

Hier mal ein Bsp. von dem Timy


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Juni 2013)

Habe heute eine kleine Einweisung bekommen in das gerät mit dem Excel zusammen ! 
Sehr guter Mann der die Vermarktung in Deutschland macht. Habe die Excel Tabelle in eine PDF umgewandelt zum besseren Lesen.


----------



## christophersch (3. Juni 2013)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bsp. von dem Timy



 der arme Cris 

Wo wird eigentlich der Start sein? Wieder auf dem Nachbarhügel wie vor zwei Jahren?

lg
_Christopher


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Juni 2013)

jo da kommt er hin !

plus der NDR ist wieder vor Ort. Wollen eine lange Reportage machen zum Rennen , paar Interviews und Szenen einfangen vom Renngeschehen. Die besten Locals soll ich anmelden für den Interviews. 

Es gibt diesmal ein Startturm vom Hügel nebenan ! Zeitmessung ist Startklar. 
Der Rest hoffentlich auch. 
Denkt an die Vereinsfeier und BBQ am Samstag !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (4. Juni 2013)

Ach du kommst doch mit dem gerät noch nicht klar, hast bestimmt die zahlen vertauscht...


----------



## Lottzilla (4. Juni 2013)

kann man sich heute nachmittag die strecke mal anschauen ? 
bin zufällig in der nähe und würde dann rumschauen wollen  
ist eventuell sogar jemand von euch vor ort ?


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. Juni 2013)

Anschauen in Form von "abgehen" geht immer. Ein Befahren als Gastfahrer ist aber nur erlaubt, wenn ein Vereinsmitglied vor Ort ist.


----------



## fiddel (4. Juni 2013)

mein puls geht schon ordentlich hoch


----------



## fiddel (4. Juni 2013)

achso bevor es vergessen wird. jeder fahrer der am sonntag an den start geht muss am samstag abend die beschlossene menge bier trinken: 20 (zwanzig) a0,33l 
es soll ja fair ablaufen und jeder fahrer soll die gleichen voraussetzungen haben!
soweit wir sehn uns samstag


----------



## trafko (5. Juni 2013)

hat einer von euch zufällig noch ne 83 kurbel von shimano oder raceface rumliegen, die ehr mir über das we mal leihen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (5. Juni 2013)

jo hab ich


----------



## trafko (5. Juni 2013)

Kannst die ma sonndach mitbringen? Sind doch mit shimano innenlager kompatibel oder?


----------



## fiddel (5. Juni 2013)

kp bestimmt... hab sonst auch n lager


----------



## trafko (5. Juni 2013)

Aber kein pressfit ;-)


----------



## Whiplash01 (5. Juni 2013)

An die Locals, kennt einer nen Bauern, der am Wochenende Bock auf so was an unserer Strecke hat:


----------



## fiddel (5. Juni 2013)

kack pressfit...wie gesagt hab ne race face kurbel 83er rumliegen ich bring sie mit


----------



## Teaser (6. Juni 2013)

Nabend!
Hab mal ein paar Fragen:
Ist jemand am Samstag im Wald, dem ich den Mitgliedsantrag plus der Kohle in die Hand drücken kann?
Darf ich danach die Strecke befahren, um auszuprobieren, ob ich am Sonntag mit an den Start gehe? Oder muss ich erst dieses Biergelöt aussaufen?
Wenn ich nicht mitfahren will, aber am Samstag sehe, dass der Champion abkackt und ich mir plötzlich Hoffnung aufs Podest mache, kann ich mich dann am Sonntag anmelden?
Fragen, Fragen...


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. Juni 2013)

... hey Teaser, diese Fragen hatte ich auch, blätter eine Seite zurück, da hab ich die alle schon gestellt und beantwortet bekommen 



...
sonst in die Meute mein lauter Schrei:


*Ich habe Sonntag frei bekommen !!!
*
Ich bin dabei!!

morgen und evtl Sam muss ich noch klären, ab wann ich bei Euch sein kann, aber Wunsch wäre Sam Mittag mit Zelt uvm ... hoch ...

ich schreib noch und werd mich freuen - mein erstes DH Rennen ... und die Strecke sieht so Jedermanntauglich aus  einfach Klasse 


Sooo, bis dennsen


----------



## Whiplash01 (6. Juni 2013)

Teaser schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Hab mal ein paar Fragen:
> Ist jemand am Samstag im Wald, dem ich den Mitgliedsantrag plus der Kohle in die Hand drücken kann?
> Darf ich danach die Strecke befahren, um auszuprobieren, ob ich am Sonntag mit an den Start gehe? Oder muss ich erst dieses Biergelöt aussaufen?
> ...



Moin Teaser, jo, Samstag sind alle da um Vorbereitungen zu treffen und Sonntag anmelden geht auch, also gib Gas!


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juni 2013)

auf die andere Seite kommt noch was zum hoch gehen ! Keine Panik  

Ich hoffe es reicht fürs erste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (6. Juni 2013)

Ja geil und der Voxer im Hintergrund


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juni 2013)

Komisch? Kann nur Fiddel gewesen sein


----------



## christophersch (7. Juni 2013)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> auf die andere Seite kommt noch was zum hoch gehen ! Keine Panik
> 
> Ich hoffe es reicht fürs erste



Top, Junge!


----------



## stylo (7. Juni 2013)

ma schöner shit u ich bin nicht da


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Juni 2013)

Denkt bitte daran euch grillfleisch mitzubringen ! 
Sonst müsst ihr hungern


----------



## christophersch (7. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mal ne Frage: Lauf Regeländerung muss man ja jetzt mit Ellenbogenschonern und Rückenprotektor fahren. Nun habe ich auch ein Neckbrace und würde dieses auch gerne tragen. Nur leider funktioniert dies nicht in Verbindung mit dem Rückenprotektor.

Würde ich disqualifiziert werden, wenn ich nun anstatt des Rückenprotektors mein Neckbrace tragen würde? Wie streng ist da die Leitung?


----------



## trafko (7. Juni 2013)

Jungs nich vergessen vanessa will streckenposten machen ;-)


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. Juni 2013)

Vanessa kann Streckenposten auf dem Singletrail machen.


----------



## fiddel (7. Juni 2013)

@Christoph: laut regel ja! wie dus ja gelesen hast ellenbogen rücken usw is muss leatt is kann... so würde ich das sehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (7. Juni 2013)

fiddel schrieb:


> @Christoph: laut regel ja! wie dus ja gelesen hast ellenbogen rücken usw is muss leatt is kann... so würde ich das sehn



Also kann ich ein "kann" auch nicht gegen ein "muss" tauschen, wenn sich die beiden nicht miteinander kombinieren lassen? 

EDIT: hat sich leider erledigt. So ne ScheiBe aber auch. Die Mitfahrgelegenheit hat gerade abgesagt und ich kann nun leider doch nicht kommen.
Viel Spaß euch


----------



## fiddel (7. Juni 2013)

kp ich hab nichts zu sagen, wenn das so wäre würdest so nich runter fahren 
steht halt so da nich bös gemeint


----------



## Lars-123 (7. Juni 2013)

Ich kann dich mitnehmen am sonntag


----------



## christophersch (7. Juni 2013)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> Ich kann dich mitnehmen am sonntag



von Bayreuth aus?


----------



## fiddel (7. Juni 2013)

wo ist @stylo denn sandsäcke voll machen??


----------



## stylo (7. Juni 2013)

Nee wüstensand stapeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (7. Juni 2013)

Der haut sich die Falten aus dem Sack !


----------



## stylo (8. Juni 2013)

viel Spaß heute beim Rennen,macht was draus


----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. Juni 2013)

Ahoi Leute 

Gestern beim Betriebssport hatte ich richtig Glück 
Ich kann Fußball ja eh nicht so leiden, aus Teamgeist hab ich mich aber gestern dazu überreden lassen.

Fataler Fehler !!! Mir hat gestern dann einer schön gegen Knöchel gekickt, dass da ein fetter Bluterguss entstanden is, nu is es immer noch dick und tut noch ein wenig weh, ich werd von daher nicht fahren !   ich bleib also in Hamburg und leg den Fuß weiter hoch, muss Eure Strecken bei anderer Gelegenheit rocken ^^

Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß und passt auf Euch auf 

Zur Fahrradsternfahrt werd ich aber wohl wieder fit sein und da mitfahren (16.6.)   =]

Tschüß


----------



## Teaser (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo!
Da ich aus Zeitgründen auf den zweiten Lauf verzichtet habe (gute Ausrede, um noch schlechteres Bergabrollen zu verhindern), bin ich nun in der Lage, hier zeitnah meinen Dank den Organisatoren und Helfern dieses Events auszusprechen! Es hat viel Spaß gemacht, die Stimmung war gut, Wetter hat gepasst und man hat echt ein paar krasse Fahrer gesehen. Das ich als bedingt alter Sack nochmal in die Verlegenheit gekommen bin, ein Downhillrennen zu fahren, fand ich echt klasse. Ich hatte schon auf der Startrampe 200 Puls! Die Packung Sand, die ich im unteren Bereich gefressen habe, war da schon nicht mehr so schlimm. Meiner Freundin hat es auch supi gefallen, die hat nämlich den hervorragenden 2. Platz gemacht ;-). Also nächstes Jahr gerne wieder! Und ich hoffe natürlich, dass die nette Dame, zu der sich einer der Piloten so hingezogen fühlte, kein dickes Näschen bekommt und bald wieder wohlauf ist!
So long 
Thies


----------



## Lars-123 (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo es ist leider bei keiner dicken Nase geblieben sondern sie ist gebrochen und wird morgen behandelt beim HNO.  Es war aber trotzdem eine fette Veranstaltung


----------



## ime1980 (9. Juni 2013)

Gute Besserung nochmal.


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Juni 2013)

Von mir auch gute Besserung an Birte ! Es tut mir so leid das es passiert ist. 
Werde schnell wieder gesund  

An alle anderen kann ich nur sagen , ein fettes Dankeschön für die Helfer und ein besonderen Dank an die Fahrer! 

Nicht zuletzt zu erwähnen das ohne die Vereinsmitglieder dieses Event so heute nicht stattfinden hätte können. Deshalb auch nochmals ein Danke an alle Mitglieder , die in den letzten Wochen dazu beigetragen haben , das die Strecke so wie sie ist/war zu diesem Rennen geführt hat.
Das der Verein nur dank euch die Mittel hat um den Spot zu halten und Pflegen! 
Das der Verein erst zu diesem wurde und wir schnell festgestellt haben , das viele dieses auch wollen und dafür ihre Freizeit opfern an den Wochenenden um die Beste DH Strecke im Norden zu haben !



MfG 

Daniel


----------



## christophersch (9. Juni 2013)

Top, Jungs! ich wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen.

Wer hat denn nun gewonnen? und kann man sich die Zeiten irgendwo angucken?

lg
_Christopher


----------



## schoko404 (10. Juni 2013)

Zunächst auch an Birthe: Gute Besserung!
Ich möchte mich auch bei allen Teilnehmern und Zuschauern für dieses Event bedanken! Ein so großes Starterfeld von sagenhaften 87 Startern hatten wir wirklich nicht erwartet. Kurzzeitig hatten wir Angst, dass uns die Startnummern ausgehen! Ihr seid SUPER! Die Zuschauer haben von Anfang an bis zum letzten Teilnehmer eifrig mitgefiebert und jeden Fahrer mächtig angefeuert. Die Stimmung war, auch durch unseren Moderator Otto, grandios! Danke Otto!
Auch wir haben wieder etwas dazugelernt: Unsere Funkgeräte zwischen Start, Streckenposten und Ziel haben leider durch die dichte Belaubung des Waldes (im Frühjahr und Herbst funktionierte das sonst immer zuverlässig) nicht immer einwandfrei funktioniert, sodass wir kurzfristig auf eine dauerhafte Handyverbindung zurückgegriffen haben. Das hat uns natürlich einige Handyakkus gekosten! Zudem konnten wir den Zeitplan der Veranstaltung aufgrund der hohen Starteranzahl leider nicht ganz einhalten. Wir entschuldigen dies und versprechen euch zum nächsten Rennen diese Punkte durch stärkere Funkgeräte und eine zügigere Zeitnahme deutlich zu verbessern!
Insgesamt verlief das Rennen jedoch, abgesehen von dem Zwischenfall mit Birthe, ohne nennenswerte Unfälle und technische Pannen, sodass wir jetzt stolz sagen können: DAS WAR EIN RIESEN ERFOLG!

Vielen Dank also an alle Zuschauer, Helfer, Organisatoren und natürlich die Sanitäter.

...bis die Tage zur Streckenpflege!
Hauke


----------



## HamburgerBerg (10. Juni 2013)

Wow, das klingt doch 

Schade, dass ich ausfiehl... vllt is wer bei der Sternfahrt kommenden Sonntag in Hamburg? !
Ich greu .ich auf jeden Fall riesig, wenn ich bald Urlaub habe und bei Euch fahren kann!

Derweil viel Spaß

=]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedFinca (10. Juni 2013)

servus,
kann man irgendwo schon die ergebnisse einsehen ? 
gruss


----------



## lars19 (10. Juni 2013)

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/schleswig-holstein_1800/start381-epgdetail_sid-1373055.html    heute abend bericht von gestern im NDR !


----------



## lars19 (10. Juni 2013)

@RedFinca   die Ergebnisse müssten demnächst auf http://downhill-series.com/ zu sehen sein


----------



## BikePuschel (10. Juni 2013)

Mein bericht


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Juni 2013)

Da hast dir ja was aus den Fingern gesaugt.  
70 km/h


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Juni 2013)

Gibt's schon irgendwo Fotos vom rennen ?


----------



## Lars-123 (11. Juni 2013)

oder filme?


----------



## weng (14. Juni 2013)

Hier sind die ersten bewegten Bilder vom Rennen
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYr6U5Vy3A4"]Bergamont Downhill Series 2013  2.Lauf - Malente - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## lars19 (14. Juni 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06...-downhill-series-powered-by-rollei-actioncam/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (14. Juni 2013)

Bitte alle hier mitmachen ! 

http://tippspiel.mtb-news.de/group/73


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (14. Juni 2013)

Ich geh schon ordentlich bei dem IBC Gewinnspiel ab


----------



## Marcus_xXx (14. Juni 2013)

Hatte bei FB schon ne Nachricht an den North Short e.V. geschickt, aber da scheint keiner on zu sein, vllt kann mir ja hier einer weiterhelfen...

Ich würde gern am Sonntag wieder nach Malente hochkommen und mir die geilen Strecken nochmal genau anschauen, letztes WE wars n bissel zu voll.. 

Darf man da auch als "Nicht-Mitglied" fahren, oder wird man da denn vom Berg gebrüllt?


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo Marcus , kein Problem kannst ruhig erst mal alles checken. 
Allerdings ist eine Mitgliedschaft von Vorteil , denn nur dann bist du abgesichert. 
Aber um mal einen Eindruck von der Strecke zu bekommen spricht nichts gegen eine Probefahrt. 
Solltet du für dich dann beschließen öfters dort zu fahren kommt nur eine Mitgliedschaft im Verein in Frage. Dafür wurde das ganze ja gemacht, das der Spot erhalten bleibt und Leute weiterhin ihren Spaß haben. Das hat uns diesen legalen Spot ermöglicht. 

MfG 

Daniel


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Juni 2013)

Nolsi du hast ja erst 7 Punkte !


----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. Juni 2013)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus , kein Problem kannst ruhig erst mal alles checken.
> Allerdings ist eine Mitgliedschaft von Vorteil , denn nur dann bist du abgesichert.
> Aber um mal einen Eindruck von der Strecke zu bekommen spricht nichts gegen eine Probefahrt.
> Solltet du für dich dann beschließen öfters dort zu fahren kommt nur eine Mitgliedschaft im Verein in Frage. Dafür wurde das ganze ja gemacht, das der Spot erhalten bleibt und Leute weiterhin ihren Spaß haben. Das hat uns diesen legalen Spot ermöglicht.
> ...



Hi Daniel,

super! Dann gucke ich wohl am So wieder vorbei wenn's Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (16. Juni 2013)

War nett heut mit euch, danke dass wir bei euch fahren durften...


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Juni 2013)

Nols du Sack, führst die Tippgemeinschaft an  ich habe nur 27 Punkte bekommen für meinen Tipp


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Juni 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuJkgu9w7JE"]Offroadscramble 15.06.2013 Plate Ors - YouTube[/nomedia]

seht was ihr verpasst habt


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. Juni 2013)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Nols du Sack, führst die Tippgemeinschaft an  ich habe nur 27 Punkte bekommen für meinen Tipp



Und ich hab mich schon gefreut als der Minaar aufm Hotseat saß


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Juni 2013)

Wer von euch schergen hat noch ein 222 oder 228 mm Dämpfer für mich ??? 

Hä , ja wer


----------



## ime1980 (19. Juni 2013)

Ich schonmal nicht. KÃ¶nnte deinen jetzigen aber reparierenð


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Juni 2013)

Ist nicht kaputt , suche halt einen fürs Bike ! 216 ist leider zu kurz.


----------



## fiddel (19. Juni 2013)

für welches rad denn?


----------



## stylo (19. Juni 2013)

kannst mein 5th Element haben wenn du nett bist


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Juni 2013)

Ich bin nett ! Dann kann ich ihn ja morgen abholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (19. Juni 2013)

na klar bestimmt,wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin oder wat??!!?
quatsch fahr ruhig vorbei u hole ihn dir ab,weißt ja wo er liegt


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Juni 2013)

Sagt Mona auch immer ! Wießt ja wo ich lieg


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juni 2013)




----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juni 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/68103497"]LIGIRON race 2013 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. Juni 2013)

Wo hast Du denn jetzt den SX Trail schon wieder her, wird das Dein neues Spaßgerät?

Die sind doch Wahnsinnig mit den Holzdingern!!


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juni 2013)

Jo wird mein neues spassgerät! Wenn du mit nem Carver hier rumfährst dann kann ich das mit dem Sx erst recht.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. Juni 2013)

Das stimmt und bringt auch noch Spass


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juni 2013)

Also mal sehen was das Dingen kann ? Gehe ja mit hohen Erwartungen an die Sache ! 
Am besten wäre noch eine 36 talas Gabel von 2010


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. Juni 2013)

Die älteren SX kamen an das Demo 7 sehr nahe dran, bin mir sicher das es rocken wird. Bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (22. Juni 2013)

Hier sind ein paar bewegte bilder vom Contest letzten Sonntag in Pinneberg
https://vimeo.com/68753548


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Juni 2013)

Macht Laune


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. Juni 2013)

Gefällt mir, d.h. Du bist das SX schon in Malente gefahren??

Nimm das auch mal mit nach Norwegen


----------



## kosh_hh (23. Juni 2013)

@danny: Rock´n Roll 

Bestes Bike: Da können die ganzen Carbon Dutziwutzi Enduros nicht gegen anstinken

Ich hatte meinen DHX Dämpfer vom SX übrigens bei TFTuned. Geht seit dem noch ne Ecke besser.


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Juni 2013)

@Mr Banyan , also in Malente im Garten probegefahren. Das isser 
 @Kosh 

Da gebe ich dir mal recht , das Problem ist bloß das ich einen 216mm Dämpfer in dem Rad habe und nicht wie vorgesehen einen 228mm Dämpfer. Was der Sache keinen Abbruch tut , die Maschine ist richtig Agil und der Lenkwinkel voll okay.


----------



## Danny-128 (30. Juni 2013)

Hier mal ein absolutes Knaller Video , von Chris Akkrig 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/65855392"]Chris Akrigg - five on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (30. Juni 2013)

He nach Drammen müssen wir unbedingt im Sommerpark anhalten ! So ein geiler Park ! 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/NorthTrip-Episode-5-2012.html


----------



## fiddel (30. Juni 2013)

richtig gut!


----------



## Danny-128 (30. Juni 2013)

Sach ich ja


----------



## Mr_Banyan (30. Juni 2013)

Ihr habt es so gut...Danny, jetzt weißt Du wo Dein weisses V10 gelandet ist


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. Juli 2013)

Überredet!


----------



## fiddel (1. Juli 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/63472078"]NORTH TRIP EP VI - Drammen on Vimeo[/ame]

auch gut von den jungs 
7tage dann sind wir wieder im norden!!


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Juli 2013)

Sieht auch sehr Legger aus ! Was tun ? 
Erst drammen oder sommerbikepark ?


----------



## fiddel (2. Juli 2013)

ich bin für drammen, hafjell, oppdal, are, sommerpark


----------



## Lars-123 (2. Juli 2013)

leute übertreibt mal nicht


----------



## Lars-123 (2. Juli 2013)

das wird doch richtig teuer mit den ganzen liftkarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (2. Juli 2013)

Ach Quatsch ! Voll Easy


----------



## Teaser (2. Juli 2013)

Mit den Karten hat er Recht
Wann seid Ihr denn in Hafjell. Fahre Mitte der Woche hin und bin dan bis zum 13. da.


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Juli 2013)

Am 10. werden wir da aufschlagen. Vorher noch drammen


----------



## Teaser (2. Juli 2013)

dann kann man ja noch mal mit ein paar Bier vor Ort anstoßen!


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Juli 2013)

Aber nicht aus dem Ort !  

Von daheme welche


----------



## weng (2. Juli 2013)

Was für ein quatsch, Liftkarten müssen wir doch eh kaufen, rabatt gibt es erst ab 5 tage, also ob wir nun 4 tage hafjell, 2 tage drammen, usw. sind, spielt keine rolle, kommt aufs gleiche raus...


----------



## Teaser (2. Juli 2013)

Bier ist im Kofferraum!


----------



## fiddel (2. Juli 2013)

mit den liftkarten is echt ma ladde kannst auf jeden 12 tage lift rechnen  lars wir sind nich zum spaÃ da also 12x20â¬  so ca.


----------



## fiddel (3. Juli 2013)

@Teaser: biste denn allein on the road?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teaser (3. Juli 2013)

@fiddel
moin.
Ne, sind zu fünft. Die Zweitplazierte Eures Downhill-Events ist mit dabei. Drei Kollegen sind schon vor Ort und sorgen für die nötigen Bremswellen. Ick freu mir..


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Juli 2013)

Check das ! 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_h-GHai5Pg"]Makken rides Hafjell bike park - Roller Coaster. - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Whiplash01 (6. Juli 2013)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Check das !
> 
> Makken rides Hafjell bike park - Roller Coaster. - YouTube



Der macht seinem Namen echt alle Ehre!  Gänsehautfeeling!


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Juli 2013)

Mal einen Eindruck aus Hafjell ! 

Schöne Grüße auch nach Kiel an Thies und Corinna und den Rest der 501 !


----------



## Whiplash01 (23. Juli 2013)

...wieder im Lande?


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Juli 2013)

Jap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teaser (24. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Grüße Daniel! Hammer Bild. Seid Ihr also heil wieder angekommen. Sehr gut. Mir macht das Arbeiten auch schon wieder Spaß ;-). Bis demnächst!


----------



## trafko (24. Juli 2013)

Die hütte von johnny war diesma richtig top ! Hoffe ihr hattet be starke zeit....fotos bitte!!!


----------



## fiddel (24. Juli 2013)

haben nur 2-3 fotos gemacht hatten keine zeit für son spielkram


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Juli 2013)

@Teaser

Was , das arbeiten macht Spaß ? Ach ja du bist ja ein Menschenquäler  
Einmal den 6 Bohrer bitte , der Kiefer braucht ein paar mehr Löcher! 

Aber ja wir sind alle Heil angekommen , hatten viel Spaß und noch mehr Platten ! 

Was ich empfehlen kann ist Oslo der Sommerpark ! 

*Nicht* 

Aber die Trails rund um den Park sind der Hammer , klein British Columbia ! Beim nächsten Trip unbedingt mitnehmen.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. Juli 2013)

Da sind sie wieder Durfte schon ein paar Eindrücke von euch sehen... Schwer begeistert, echt gut 

Hoffe ich darf nochmal mit und schließt mich nicht wieder aus


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. Juli 2013)

Warte noch auf das restliche Videomaterial, dann gibts bewegte Bilder


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube, die habe ich schon gesehen ist echt Sahne geworden!!

War gestern bei Cris


----------



## Horseface (30. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## Danny-128 (7. August 2013)

Wer fährt denn alles zum nächsten rennen von dem Bergamont Cup ?


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. August 2013)

Wieso fragst du, soll der das Geld mitnehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (8. August 2013)

Ne die Stative !


----------



## blub_m (8. August 2013)

Wir fahren vom Flachlandfreeride e.V. vermutlich auch mit ein paar Leuten hin.


----------



## Danny-128 (8. August 2013)

Könnt ihr die Stative mitnehmen ?


----------



## Danny-128 (8. August 2013)

Ihr könnt noch bis 13:00 Uhr morgen beim Tippspiel mitmachen ! 

Wir wollen Nils doch nicht das schöne Gambler überlassen !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (9. August 2013)

Hihihi


----------



## Whiplash01 (9. August 2013)

@ Danny, lass es ihm doch, dann hat er auch endlich mal ein vernünftiges Bike...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (12. August 2013)

So, nach tagelangem Festplatten hin und her schicken hier nun das geschnittene Video:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30480


----------



## fiddel (12. August 2013)

tooooop


----------



## Danny-128 (12. August 2013)

Man hat das lange gedauert !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (12. August 2013)

Irgendjemand hat ja die Platte nicht zurück geschickt und war mit Smash fuddern beschäftig


----------



## weng (6. September 2013)

Hello... hello...helloooo


----------



## Mr_Banyan (11. September 2013)

Nachschlag für die Norweger

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Robin-Rides-Hafjell-video-2013.html

...und noch etwas für die härteren


http://www.pinkbike.com/news/The-Short-Cut-video-2013.html


----------



## fiddel (16. September 2013)

so kinder die saison 2013 neigt sich so ganz langsam dem ende!
es ist also bald wieder zeit für den saisonabschluss (1.nov. wochenede)

wie schauts bei euch aus? wer ist am start und hat evtl. ein auto mit ... plätzen? vorschläge wohin es geht? oder wie gewohnt winterberg/willingen?


----------



## schoko404 (16. September 2013)

Also Winnerberch macht schon 27.10. dicht wegen Liftbau und so. Müssen wir ne Woche früher los.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (16. September 2013)

Saison ist doch noch im vollen Gange Oder schneit das schon im Norden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (16. September 2013)

Unter 20°   -  Saison ist vorbei!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (16. September 2013)

Muschis! Aber ich bin natürlich dabei!


----------



## Danny-128 (16. September 2013)

Bikepark Warstein und dann willingen. Dabei auch wenn arbeitslos


----------



## lars19 (16. September 2013)

Ist jemand am 5.oktober in berlin ? letztes  mal war ja kaum jemand von North-short ev am start


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (16. September 2013)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Bikepark Warstein und dann willingen. Dabei auch wenn arbeitslos



Ohja und nen schönes Legionellen-Warsteiner genießen


----------



## Danny-128 (16. September 2013)

Ist es umsonst ? Dann nehme ich zwei !


----------



## trafko (16. September 2013)

Saisonende? Soviel wie hier los war hab ich nichma mitbekommen das saisonbeginn war :-D


----------



## fiddel (17. September 2013)

warstein mit brauerei führung oder wat  

klingt aber nach nem plan!

 @Lars: ich nicht viel zu weit für sonne strecke


----------



## Danny-128 (17. September 2013)

Mmhh Schamlzbrote und Bier das passt !


----------



## blub_m (17. September 2013)

@ lars19: Ich fühle mich auch mal angesprochen, auch wenn ich mehr mit dem FlachlandFreeRide e.V. zu tun habe. Also - wir werden auch wieder mit einigen Leuten am Start sein. Da dürft ihr/darfst du dich gerne anschließen.
Am Sonntag geht es dann für mich nach Braunlage zum 'Specialized - Test The Best' - Event, wobei ich noch nicht weiß, wieviele aus Kiel da mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (17. September 2013)

Am Wochenende geht's nach Dänemark zum Test the Best KTM 2,5 Stunden Enduro


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. September 2013)

Ist das die Weiterentwicklung vom Rentner-E-Bike?


----------



## Danny-128 (18. September 2013)

Jo für die tretfaulen!


----------



## Whiplash01 (18. September 2013)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Jo für die tretfaulen!



...dann passts ja.


----------



## fiddel (23. September 2013)

so was würdest ihr denn von einem saisonabschluss am ochsenkopf halten? sieht auch sehr spaßig aus!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (23. September 2013)

Dabei


----------



## stylo (26. September 2013)

ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## fiddel (27. September 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/297693/

kinder. ich bin für drammen! wenig fahrerei relativ günstig und top strecken!


----------



## MTWTFSS (28. September 2013)

morgen irgendjemand in malente anzutreffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (28. September 2013)

Hallo Jonas , also morgen sind ein paar Leute da , ich auch.


----------



## Whiplash01 (10. Oktober 2013)

...up


----------



## fiddel (16. Oktober 2013)

so kommende woche ist das schon soweit...der saisonabschluss steht vor der tür! angepeilt wird der 26.27. okt. 
bis jetzt steht der neue park im harz st. andreasberg oder warstein/willingen zur auswahl!
wer wäre wo dabei? oder müssen danny und ich das unter uns ausknobeln...


----------



## weng (16. Oktober 2013)

Hossa... jor ich bin dabei, mir egal wohin...


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Oktober 2013)

Cris fährt !


----------



## Teaser (16. Oktober 2013)

Wisst ihr schon, wo ihr abbleibt? Das neue Ding im Harz würde mich etwas interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (16. Oktober 2013)

Eher Harz wa !


----------



## fiddel (22. Oktober 2013)

so kinder am wochenende ist es soweit saisonabschluss steht an!
ich fahr runter hab noch 2 plätze frei...wann wie wo kann man dann klären.


----------



## Format-C (25. Oktober 2013)

Ist wer am Sonntag in Schulenberg ?


----------



## Gunduke (28. Oktober 2013)

Gestern mit meinem Sohn auffer Bahn 'n bisschen springen gewesen.
Unterer Singletrail ist "forstwirtschaftlich gesplättert" 
Hoffe, der Rest der Lines übersteht den Sturm so halbwegs...


----------



## fiddel (6. November 2013)

wann ist weihnachtsfeier? 

wo gehts kommendes jahr hin? whistler?


----------



## weng (6. November 2013)

Was mit Kart fahren bei Ralf, wer wär dabei...???


----------



## trafko (6. November 2013)

Hätt ich bock !!!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. November 2013)

ick auch!


----------



## fiddel (7. November 2013)

klingt gut wann? sonntags würde mir am besten passen


----------



## weng (7. November 2013)

Joo, selbe spiel wie beim letzten mal min. 10 leute denn haben wir die bahn 1 stunde für uns... ca 60,- p.P. 
fiddel leider kann man die halle nicht sonntags mieten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. November 2013)

Dann bin ich für Freitag!


----------



## sannihh (7. November 2013)

dabei


----------



## Gunduke (14. Dezember 2013)

gleich auffer Strecke 'n bisschen "Nebel-Shredden"... ;-)


----------



## fiddel (17. Dezember 2013)

so für die die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben am 29.12.13 ist glühweinride in malente.
bis dahin...


----------



## Gunduke (22. Dezember 2013)

ab wieviel uhr - irgendwas mitbringen?!


----------



## MaGreOH (2. Mai 2014)

Moin Moin!

Ist hier zwar nicht ganz der richtige Thread, aber ich denke hier bin ich trotzdem am ehesten erfolgreich. 

Ich suche Mountainbiker aus Malente und Umgebung die mit mir mal die ein oder andere Cross-Country Feierabendrunde drehen würden. In meinem Freundeskreis fährt niemand und ich würde gerne auch mal mit anderen zusammen radeln. Ich selbst bin Anfänger und meine Runden dauern immer so ~ 1,5 Std und sind um 30 km lang.

Würde mich freuen auf diese Weise vll. mal den ein oder anderen netten Mitfahrer zu finden.


gruß Hinnerk


----------



## Stolem (2. Mai 2014)

Schön, dass du den Thread rausgeholt hast. 
Zwar nicht zu dir, aber: steht Malente noch? Wollte in der nächsten Zeit mal ein Ründchen fahren.

Cheers


----------



## Whiplash01 (2. Mai 2014)

Malente lebt nicht nur, sondern wächst und gedeiht. Was hier im Forum vernachlässigt wird, machen wir auf der Strecke wieder gut. Es lohnt sich ein Ründchen zu drehen, viel Spaß.


----------



## chrizhh (12. Mai 2014)

Moin! Ich bin ganz neu im mtb forum und überhaupt in der mtb Szene. Ich wohne in Hamburg, bin aber öfter mal in Grebin (Breitenstein) bei meiner Familie und würde ganz gerne mal eine Tour mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crasscore (6. September 2014)

wer ist morgen in malende?
wollte da morgen mal hin


----------



## crasscore (26. September 2014)

irgenjemand morgen malente? will dh fahren


----------



## °Fahreinheit (6. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin über Silvester ganz in der Nähe von Malente und wollte mich hier mal erkundigen, ob zu der Jahreszeit dort auch was los ist.
Würde mein Rad nämlich gern mitnehmen und natürlich wär's cool, wenn man da nicht alleine rumgurkt


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. Dezember 2014)

Da ist aufjedenfall was los Am 28.12 ab 11 Uhr ist X-Mas Ride mit Glühwein und Bratwurst

Zwischendurch wird mehr in der Facebook Gruppe angekündigt, wenn jemand fährt.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (6. Dezember 2014)

Cool.
Am 28. kommen wir gerade erst an. Das wird nichts. Aber wir sind bis zum 2. in Malente. Da sollte sich Gelegenheit ergeben.
Ich schaue mal ins Facebook.

Wie hoch ist der Hügel denn? Wo genau muss man hin?

Danke und bis dahin dann


----------



## stylo (8. Dezember 2014)

Schade das alles nur noch über Facebook geht, hier gibts gar keine Informationen mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ProjektFast15 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hey, 

Facebook hatte sich als einfacher für die Koordination erwiesen....
Was für Informationen hättet Ihr gern ? 
Ich kann Euch dann diese zu kommen lassen : ) 

Gruss


----------



## DerArzt (29. Mai 2016)

Moin! 
Gibts die Strecke noch? 
War eewig nicht dort und wollte heute mal wieder hin. 

Grüße


----------



## tibo13 (5. Juni 2016)

Moin zusammen,

an die Frage würde ich mich auch gerne anschleißen. Sofern es die Strecke noch gibt, würde ich dort an einem der nächsten Wochenende gerne mal vorbei schauen. Ist die Strecke auch für nicht Vereinsmitglieder frei zugänglich?

Besten Dank und Gruß


----------



## Stolem (5. Juni 2016)

Laut Facebook Gruppe gibt es die Strecke noch. War jetzt 4 Jahre nicht mehr da und würde wohl kommende Woche am Samstag mal vorbeischauen  wenn mein Bus bis dahin wieder fährt.


----------



## tibo13 (5. Juni 2016)

Stolem schrieb:


> Laut Facebook Gruppe gibt es die Strecke noch. War jetzt 4 Jahre nicht mehr da und würde wohl kommende Woche am Samstag mal vorbeischauen  wenn mein Bus bis dahin wieder fährt.



Da würde ich mich gerne anschliessen, wenn es recht ist. Hast Du eine Adresse für die Anfahrt zur Strecke? Gerne auch per PN. Falls der Wohnort in Deinem Profil noch aktuell ist könnte ich evtl. einen Abstecher machen und Dich aufgabeln. Hab zwar nur nen Golf, aber mit ausgebautem VR & HR sollten da auch 2 Bikes reinpassen.


----------



## schoko404 (5. Juni 2016)

Hi Jungs,
die Strecken in Malente sind mittlerweile Vereinsgelände und in der Regel nur für Mitglieder befahrbar. Wenn ihr mal "schnuppern" wollt, dann bitte unbedingt in der Facebook Gruppe "Downhill Spot Malente" melden und euren Besuch möglichst rechtzeitig ankündigen. Bis bald!!


----------



## Fridge86 (12. Juni 2016)

Hey, ja da wollte ich auch gerne mal wissen wie es mit na brauchbaren Adresse aussieht, für die Navi Map. 
Wie sieht das aus wenn man kein Facebook hat, evtl. Telefonisch die Anmeldung????


----------



## schoko404 (12. Juni 2016)

Hi. Melde dich bei mir wenn du kommen möchtest oder guck auf www.north-short.de und schreib uns ne mail. Anfahrt in den Holmer Weg, Kreuzfeld/ Malente. Den Weg ganz durch fahren bis oben zum Waldrand und dort auf den Stellflächen parken. Im Wald dann nach 50m links halten und nach weiteren 50m nach rechts dann bist du am Start. Bitte unbedingt vorher Bescheid geben wenn du uns besuchen möchtest. Mfg


----------



## Fridge86 (13. Juni 2016)

Ja Cool, danke erstmal. Mfg


----------



## Timmö__ (7. Januar 2018)

Hey Leute, sagt mal geht noch was in Malente? Verdammt still geworden hier. Ich steige gerade wieder nach langer Abstinenz aufs Radl und würde mich über die alten Dudes (und natürlich auch auf neue Dudes) freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (7. Januar 2018)

Ja, da geht noch was...nur nicht mehr hier!!!! Komm in die facebook gruppe downhill spot malente oder north-short e.v. mfg


----------



## Timmö__ (7. Januar 2018)

schoko404 schrieb:


> Ja, da geht noch was...nur nicht mehr hier!!!! Komm in die facebook gruppe downhill spot malente oder north-short e.v. mfg


Ich gehöre leider zu den Anti-Social-Media Typen. Ich schau mal über den Acc von Frauchen rein!


----------



## schoko404 (7. Januar 2018)

Das nächste "Event" ist kommenden Sonntag: Glühwein-Ride mit Bockwurst essen für alle Vereinsmitglieder. Du kannst aber als alter Kollege auch dazukommen.


----------



## Timmö__ (12. April 2018)

schoko404 schrieb:


> Ja, da geht noch was...nur nicht mehr hier!!!! Komm in die facebook gruppe downhill spot malente oder north-short e.v. mfg



Nach einem anfänglichen Schock über Facebooks Allwissenheit, habe ich nun ein monotones Profil angelegt und bei beiden Gruppen angeklopft!


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Juli 2019)

Hallo, 
bin ab Mittwoch zwei Wochen in Grömitz im Urlaub, könnte man auch als Gastfahrer, ein zweimal über die Strecke fahren ?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Whiplash01 (1. Juli 2019)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin ab Mittwoch zwei Wochen in Grömitz im Urlaub, könnte man auch als Gastfahrer, ein zweimal über die Strecke fahren ?
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Damit du zeitnah und im besten Fall vor deinem Urlaub eine Antwort erhälst, solltest du in der facebook gruppe downhill spot malente oder north-short e.v. anfragen.


----------



## toddy2017 (26. August 2020)

Thread tot??

Nach 10 Jahren melde ich mich zurück zum Dienst..??

Nachdem ich jetzt zwei Jahre belabert wurde wieder anzufangen, hab ich mir vor 6 Wochen ein bike geholt und vor 10 Tagen Schlüsselbein gebrochen ?
Wer ist denn von der alten Crew noch am Start?

Beste Grüße Toddy

das Foto war glaube ich mein letzter Ride in malente aber ich lasse mich wieder blicken.


----------



## fiddel (26. August 2020)

Moin, 
bin zwar sehr seeehr seeeeeeeeehr selten in malente anzutreffen aber noch auf dem Rad unterwegs. 

Gute Besserung!!


----------



## schoko404 (26. August 2020)

Moin...sind noch ein paar alte dudes am Start in Malente. Mühle, Daniel, Ich...Fiddel und Chris gaanz selten. Komm mal vorbei sobald du wieder fit bist! Bis dahin gute Besserung und besuch uns auf facebook! Hauke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (26. August 2020)

Mensch Mensch Mensch....was ist denn hier auf einmal los!?!!? Ich bin auch ab u zu noch am Biken. Lasst uns doch einmal einen Tag organisieren für die Old Malente dudes


----------



## toddy2017 (26. August 2020)

Nicht schlecht, sind ja doch noch welche übrig vom alten Eisen.
Ja so ne Session auf vergangene Tage wäre ja mal was.
Danke Fiddel ??
Leider wird das bei mir nur dieses Jahr bestimmt nichts mehr aber zum nächsten frühjahr bin ich locker wieder fit.
Auf Facebook? Ich schaue mal..
ich lasse von mir hören. ?


----------

